# My very private Vienna



## yansa

Now we go to the 15th district, Rudolfsheim-Fünfhaus.
We see the historic

*Tramway Remise Rudolfsheim*

The two buildings go back to 1901-1903.
Under the Western building there are walls of the old horse-drawn railway remise.





















In the backyard of the remise











For special purpose ;-)





















Tourists who are interested in trams can leave the tram No. 58 on their way
to Schönbrunn and take a look at the remise - it's just beside the tram station
before the Technical Museum.
In the right hall: Mind the gap! ;-)
Today I walked the whole area, but I suppose they are not amused when
they see people walk directly into the halls, so I kept out.


----------



## Romashka01

Delightful pictures!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

Wow nice tram depot


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Delightful pictures!


Thank you, Romashka! 

*** 

Now something special: While waiting for the tram today I saw blossoms
in "Hamerlingpark", 8th district.
I went nearer and discovered that there were rose blossoms in winter!! 










This pic is especially for Ruth, who hopefully takes a look in here sometimes. 
Mail will reach you during next week. Hopefully. I'm so busy with 
my photography at the moment - nearly exhausted a little bit... ;-) 

By the way - does anyone here know the name of this rose that gives
us blossoms in winter?


----------



## yansa

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Wow nice tram depot


Thank you, Ruben! 
I like it too, often leave the tram there when I'm on my way to Schönbrunn.

By the way, I'm planing to show here pics of Vienna's Technical Museum
and collections of other museums in town. Can take a little time, but will come.


----------



## yansa

Snow in the last years has been such a rare event in the City of Vienna
that it was worth to take the camera and go for a little walk...

*Snow in the City - Part 1*


Freyung with Scots Church











Melker Hof (a number of old backyards)











Turkish rider ("Am Heidenschuss")











Relict of the Turkish siege of Vienna in 1683 ;-)











"Platz am Hof" with famous church and "Mariensäule" (St. Mary's Column)











Christmas is over...
(Platz am Hof)











Nice roof and historic lantern (Platz am Hof)











A bold modern balcony construction...











... in historical environment
("Am Ledererhof")


----------



## yansa

*Snow in the City - Part 2*


"Judenplatz" (Place of the Jews) with Lessing Monument and Holocaust Memorial (2 impressions):





















On the way from Judenplatz to Schulhof:











"Am Schulhof"











Backside of the church "Am Hof"











Entrance to Palais Kinsky:











Fountain figure in the yard of Palais Kinsky











Ringstrasse: Cafe Landtmann with Burgtheater in the background
(2 impressions)


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely pictures. You must live very centrally?


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed lovely, very nice new photos especially with the snow


----------



## Benonie

Scenic and stylish! And of course, I love thos older trams! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Really fantastic and atmospheric shots. Viennese are lucky to have snow


----------



## yansa

Thank you *all* so much for 'liking' and your nice comments! :banana:



openlyJane said:


> Lovely pictures. You must live very centrally?


Thank you, Jane!  I live in the 8th district, and in about 10 minutes 
I am at Ringstrasse in the 1st district - one of my favourites because
of the parks and the old buildings.
Portrait of my home district will come soon.

*** 

But first Schönbrunn again, pics taken on a day with dense fog -
and I loved it! ;-)


*Schönbrunn in the fog - Part 1*


The first three pics are taken in Hietzing (near the U4 and at
the tram station on Kennedy Bridge):































In the park: Jogging into nowhere... ;-)











"Witches Way" ;-)











This medusa shield you have already seen in bright sunshine,
but the fog brings more mysterious touch into the scene...











Fog at it's best. 
One would not be astonished if Dracula would come right around the corner... ;-))


----------



## yansa

*Schönbrunn in the fog - Part 2*






























































Beauty can be found everywhere - for those who have eyes to see...











This plant seems to have buds which will open soon:


----------



## Leongname

wonderful the 'Witches Way' :applause:


----------



## yansa

*Schönbrunn in the fog - Part 3*












This reflection fascinates me every time... ;-)





















At the entrance stands a golden "Mozart" who is joking with the visitors. ;-)































In the fog the lion looks extra arrogantly... ;-)











On the way home near the tramstation in Hadikgasse:











The raven
(Hadikgasse)


----------



## openlyJane

A very beautiful collection of photos. I think we are now due some cold weather here in Britain too.....it's been abnormally warm or the time of year. Such weather is always good for photography.


----------



## AbidM

I love the white marble statues, they're beautiful. It presents the standard of beauty of the past - fantastic.


----------



## shik2005

It's great pleasure to look at your works, Yansa!


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> A very beautiful collection of photos. I think we are now due some cold weather here in Britain too.....it's been abnormally warm or the time of year. Such weather is always good for photography.


Thank you, Jane! For me besides fog the best weather for photography has to do with attractive clouds. One of my most preferred light situations is sun in the foreground, upcoming thunderstorm in the background... ;-) 




AbidM said:


> I love the white marble statues, they're beautiful. It presents the standard of beauty of the past - fantastic.


In Schönbrunn you can find many of those beautiful statues, Abid. I too adore them and take pictures of them very often.




shik2005 said:


> It's great pleasure to look at your works, Yansa!


Thank you, Shik! That makes me happy. 

*** 

My next plan is to show you my home district.
I have more than 100 pics, so this "project" will take me some time. ;-)


----------



## yansa

Again I thank everyone for commenting and 'liking" my pics!

***

Not many tourists take time to visit Vienna's 8th district, which in my eyes
is a pity. "Josefstadt", my home district, is a very little, quiet and sometimes
nostalgic one. I have been living here all my life.
Josefstadt is densely built and has only two little green areas, the "Hamerlingpark"
and the "Schönbornpark". Luckily there are many green backyards which
spend good air with their trees.

As I walked around in the last two days, it was like discovering my home
district new. I was surprised how many beautiful old housedoors we have. ;-)

Mainly I will show you streets, buildings (focus on older houses), portals, shops. I hope you enjoy this! 


*Portrait of my home district - Josefstadt Part 1* 


We begin our walk near the beautiful Breitenfelder Church,
which was built in the style of the Lombardic Early Renaissance,
as Wikipedia tells us. ;-)











The rectory with a statue of Mary and the Child is on the other side of the street.











This nice dog which in Vienna warns the owners of dogs of punishment
when they don't remove the xxx of their four-legged friends here has been
changed into a little piece of art by some people. Very nice! 











The first of many wonderful portals which will come in the next sets.
Not all of them will be commented.
This one is on Bennoplatz (Bennoplace).































This two figures flank the entrance to a Pub which was an India Restaurant
before, and before this - a Pizzeria? I don't remember any more. ;-)
The small building in the background is great.











One of the many quiet and beautiful smaller streets of Josefstadt
with houses and portals like this:


----------



## yansa

*Pötzleinsdorf & Gersthofer Street, Part 2*












On the opposite side of the street you can see the Johann-Nepomuk-Chapel (left)
and a rarity, a Gothic column (right):











The Gothic column...











... and Johann-Nepomuk-Chapel:





















Austria has many baroque churches, palaces, monasteries and statues:





















Lovely! Some buildings in that Pötzleinsdorf area have something fragile,
little towers, like following the word "small is beautiful". ;-)


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! 

Today I want to show you impressions from Kärntner Street,
the famous and expensive shopping street in the 1st district,
and from smaller side streets there.


*Kärntner Street - Part 1*
































Bigfoot ;-)











The small side streets of Kärntner Street are lovely:











Door Detail





















The various old "cellar windows" are at least as interesting as the patterns
of old manhole covers:


----------



## yansa

*Kärntner Street - Part 2*
































Extra fierce door lion ;-)






















Beside our operahouse:





















Fascinating lamp at "Lobmeyer":











Kapuziner Church in the background:











Inside Malteser Church:


----------



## yansa

*Kärntner Street - Part 3*


Portrait of a flower shop woman, 2 impressions:





















Crystal reflections in the shop window of "Swarovski":











Christmas decoration for Hugo Boss:











Country style shop window:











A breath of New York ;-)











Kapuziner Church again - this church differs from all the others
in style and colour:











A store with tradition: Lobmeyr
(2 impressions)





















Where Kärntner Street meets Ringstreet: Hotel Bristol


----------



## paul62

Some very artistic looking shots.


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Som excellent shots here. Vienna has so much to offer! 

This is my favourite from the last series.


----------



## openlyJane

The little details really do tell the story, I feel......


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Good morning! 
I thank everyone for liking, and I thank you, *Paul, Ben, Jane & Christos* for your nice comments!

*@Ben:* Here's another pic with that crystals for you ;-)










*@Jane:* You also have a superb eye for details - that's one of the reasons why
I love your pics so much! 

Vienna got fresh snow over night! :banana:

http://a1-arsenal.panomax.at/


In the next 3 sets I will take you on a little journey along tramline No. 43.


*Neuwaldegg & Dornbach - Part 1* 


That's the nice final destination of tram 43 in Neuwaldegg, 
where it makes a loop round a little church:





















Where tram ends you can go on by bus:












Nice handmade fence of a Kindergarten:











I wonder what is the story behind those shoes in the tree? ;-)











Old border stone:











Tram 43 on it's way through Dornbach:





















This is the Hospital where I was born :


----------



## yansa

*Neuwaldegg & Dornbach - Part 2*


Gaze over a fence:











We are on Hernalser Hauptstraße now.
The lamps of the near soccer place of "Wiener Sport-Club":





















I like it colorful ;-)











Nostalgic Editions of Cesky beer glasses 











I normally don't like the architecture of Viennas "Gemeindebauten" 
very much, but this one has it's own character:











Hernals also has it's tramway remise, and the next 4 pics
were made around this remise:


----------



## yansa

*Neuwaldegg - Dornbach - Hernalser Hauptstraße - Part 3*


Hernalser Hauptstraße











Historical "Schnellbahn"-Station Hernals:











Quite spectacular house entrance on Hernalser Hauptstraße
(2 impressions):





















Elterlein Place:











Street Scenes 































Details around the St. Bartholomew Church
(2 impressions)


----------



## General Electric

Charming old clock in the #150! Great pictures as well!


----------



## yansa

Thanks again for looking and liking! 


Not only in Vienna's 1st district we find old buildings, but also
in the North of the town, in "Nussdorf", part of the 19th district.

Today I had a nice walk there during snowfall. I took some pics
of the narrow, Middle Age-like streets there. A few of the buildings
go back to the 12th and 13th century.


*Nussdorf - Part 1*


The graveyard Nussdorf is situated on a soft hill, behind it vineyards:











Nice entrance in Traminer Street:











Little old windows:











Snowfall was very romantic:





















Crossing Kahlenberger Street / Traminer Street:





















Now we follow Kahlenberger Street:











Houses with character:


----------



## yansa

*Nussdorf - Part 2*


There were not many people on the streets this snowy
Saturday morning:





















I really enjoyed this little snowy "time-lapse" into the Middle Ages and Renaissance. ;-)











This building has a Gothic window (2 impressions):





















This building has baroque elements:











Many nice old doors again...











Small is beautiful ;-)











Building from the 12./13th century:































Railway Station Nussdorf and snow plow:











Nice restaurant in an old building:











Coming soon: "Spittelberg" (more old buildings )


----------



## openlyJane

Very picturesque snow scenes. Plus, I really like the hand-made colourful kindergarten fence; plus the green clock image.....simplicity and elegance.


----------



## Romashka01

superb! cool photos kay:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely old buildings, especially in snowfall.


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much, *Jane*, *Romashka* and *Shik*,
and thank you all for liking!


----------



## christos-greece

Winter (snow) photos are really very nice


----------



## Benonie

Winter has finally reached Vienna! Great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *Christos & Ben*! 

* 

This I found today in Hernals.
They definitely don't want "visitors". :lol:











* 

In the east of the 7th district (Neubau) between Burgstreet and Siebensternstreet
we find several narrow streets with beautiful old buildings.
This is a very special and quiet living area (3 of the streets are
pedestrian zone).


*Spittelberg - Part 1*


First we walk from Westbahn Street to Siebensternstreet:











Impressive building on Siebensternplace ("Seven Stars Place" )































Extraordinary wall painting:











In and around Spittelberg many artists and antiquarians 
have their ateliers and shops:












We have reached Spittelberg itself: Amerling House





















Colourful place ;-)


----------



## yansa

*Spittelberg - Part 2*


Romantic Spittelberg











Atelier of Artist Elena Mildner:











India Restaurant:











View into the first district:











I love these facades:












We are in center of Spittelberg now (with winterly sunflower ):





















Artist's window:











"Time-lapse" again...


----------



## General Electric

Wouah, they don't laugh with that! (About the first pic)

Great photography


----------



## yansa

*Spittelberg - Part 3*


This set shows the central part of Spittelberg 
with nice details.































View into the showroom of an artist (2 impressions):





















In the warm season there is much street life in this part of the 7th district.
And they have a very nice Christmas market.












Streets full of beauty:









































Small passage with lion:


----------



## yansa

General Electric said:


> Wouah, they don't laugh with that! (About the first pic)


 Haha, I would not like to test it out! ;-)



General Electric said:


> Great photography


 Thank you very much!


----------



## yansa

*Spittelberg - Part 4*


Now we leave Spittelberg (but stay in the 7th district)
and walk down Breite Gasse (Broad Lane):











Part of a location in Museumsquartier:











Neighbours





















Obviously from the same artist that created the woman
with the dog and the "shoe-cake" :











One of the most spectacular facades in whole town ;-).
This Biedermeier object has had no tenants for a long time...











The watch is part of the smallest house of Vienna:











View back to the smallest house (floor space = 12 m2).
This house was built in 1872 by architect Josef Durst.











Tramway 49 Station Volkstheater:


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely, delicate, almost ephemeral pictures. Love the knitted shoes.


----------



## shik2005

Very good photos...


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful sets, specialy the #164 with the narrow street and candelabra


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, *Jane,* *Shik* & *General Electric*! 
And thanks all for looking and liking!

*@Jane:* Especially love that "Rigoletto-shoe" with the little bells. ;-)


----------



## yansa

Hi again! 
Today we will see some new impressions along tram line No. 41.
We start in Pötzleinsdorf and then walk from Gersthofer Street
to Währinger Street.


*Along tram line No. 41 - Part 1*


One of those beautiful Pötzleinsdorf villas:











Remarkable car ;-)











Sidewalk beauty: Moss on a wall











We reach Türkenschanz Park and enter for a little walk.
This park is well worth a visit because of it's wonderful old trees...











Trees with personality ;-)











A remarkable, huge oak tree (3 impressions):





















That's magic...











Beech with old observation tower:


----------



## yansa

*Along tram line No. 41 - Part 2*


Roots











A blue villa, seen from Türkenschanzpark











Like dinosaur feet... ;-)











The Three...
Holy place in my eyes, like whole nature is a sacred, precious and magic realm...











Today I had the luck to find a mistletoe on the ground. 
I took a pic of it in a juniper:











Now we leave Türkenschanzpark, after taking a look on this
swampy place with the little moss bridge...











Two beautiful buildings on our way to Aumann Place:





















In front of a shop.
The whole way I held the mistletoe in my hands. ;-)
A nice elderly lady said: "This will sure bring you luck." 











Some owl & Mozart impressions on a placard ;-)


----------



## yansa

*Along tram line No. 41 - Part 3*


Nice side street:











I continue with three impressive buildings on and around
Aumann Place:































Winter roses in Schubert Park:











Elegance











Impressive gate:











"Gemeindebau" (municipial housing), built 1928/29:











Side street of Währinger Street


----------



## openlyJane

What a fabulous city you live in.


----------



## yansa

*Along tram line No. 41 - Part 4 (the end)*


Little market with pigeons (3 impressions)
This market is beside the Church St. Gertrud:































Suitcases with a face ;-)











Restaurant "Wilder Mann" ("Wild Man").
There is a famous legend about the "Wild Man of Währing"
(we are in the 18th district, Währing, all during our walk so far):











Now we've reached Gürtel (2 impressions)
Symphony in green ;-)











View from Gürtel to AKH (Vienna's biggest Hospital):











Volksoper











We have reached the 9th district now (still on Währinger Street).
Nicely arranged Italian sweeties in a shop:











A look inside the yard of WUK (centre for alternative culture, 2 impressions):





















Attractive 9th district:











At Nussdorfer Street we can change from tram No. 41
to No. 33 or No. 5 (also to 37 and 38):










I hope, today's walk was enjoyable!


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> What a fabulous city you live in.


 Thank you so much, Jane! :banana:


----------



## Benonie

And what a great set of pictues again! Well done! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Vienna :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, *Ben* & *Christos*! :banana:


----------



## Leongname

amazingly done update!
those tree roots are really magnificent! 
also I wish him a good shopping too :lol:


----------



## Benonie

yansa said:


> Dear Ben, I'm not sure if my private answer has reached you


Yes it has, thank you. Get well soon Yansa! :cheers1:


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Good to hear from you! I _was_ wondering.....
> I hope your health improves soon and that you are able to post some more pictures for us of lovely Vienna.





Benonie said:


> Yes it has, thank you. Get well soon Yansa! :cheers1:


Thank you,* Jane* and *Ben*! 
Today: Running impossible, but I went for a little walk.
I'm thankful that I can move at all. ;-)


----------



## Gratteciel

I am very sorry you have health problems *Yensa* . I sincerely hope that your health improves soon. I send you a hug.


----------



## General Electric

Hope you will be soon ready for new photo tour!!!  Good recoveries M. Yansa


----------



## shik2005

I hope you get well soon, Yansa!


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> I am very sorry you have health problems *Yensa* . I sincerely hope that your health improves soon. I send you a hug.





General Electric said:


> Hope you will be soon ready for new photo tour!!!  Good recoveries M. Yansa





shik2005 said:


> I hope you get well soon, Yansa!


I thank you so much for you kind wishes, *gratteciel,* *General Electric*, *shik* and *Romashka*! 

@*gratteciel*: Your hug gives me strength! ;-)


----------



## christos-greece

@yansa: We will wait as long as you need to be well. Meanwhile many thanks for all these amazing, very nice photos


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> @yansa: We will wait as long as you need to be well. Meanwhile many thanks for all these amazing, very nice photos


Thank you so much, *Christos*! 

Slowly coming back with only a few pictures...

*Schönbrunn* today...





















Eich kitten collecting nest material 






























Baroque (detail of a lantern)


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely little observations.


----------



## Benonie

Nice updates. I particularly like the bird in the water and the female statue!


----------



## Leongname

I agree with Ben! and your magpie is... masterpiece  kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, *Jane*, *Ben* & *Leon*! 

The raven was very trustful - he let me come very near. 
But the nimble eich kitten was not easy to "catch". ;-)


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

yansa said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> for health reasons it will take time until I can post pictures again.
> Soon as possible I will be back. ;-)
> 
> Dear Ben, I'm not sure if my private answer has reached you (the system does not show my answer). Thank you for your nice message!
> 
> Nice greetings to all!
> Yansa


I hope you get well soon


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

double post


----------



## shik2005

The raven is a darling, of course...


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *Ruben* and *Igor*!


----------



## diddyD

A nice update.


----------



## yansa

Thanks everyone for looking and liking! 


As promised, here come the first impressions from St. Stephens -
view over the City from the North Tower ("Adlerturm" = Eagle Tower).
Now, we can't meet eagles there, but kestrels live in the South Tower
and their cries sometimes fill the air. It's a pleasure to watch the
birds fly round the old church.

The North Tower can be reached by a (very narrow) lift, the South Tower
can be climbed over an old spiral staircase.


*View over Vienna from St. Stephens Cathedral - North Tower*


St. Stephens, the heart of Vienna, sometimes gives you a mystic
feeling. You are many steps nearer to heaven there. View over the City
is gorgeous - no visitor should miss it!












The neo-gothic towers of Votivchurch, and the dark buildings of
AKH (General Hospital) in the background:











Famous tower and roof of the church "Maria am Gestade".
In the background Kahlenberg (famous Wienerwald mountain -
also worth a visit!)











In the background the skyscrapers of "Donaucity" which I have showed
you some time ago in this thread:











Behind the crane the "Riesenrad" in Prater (giant wheel):











Looking straight down from the viewing platform:











Another view down to the place with the Fiakers:











Here our look goes to Rathaus (Town Hall) and Wilheminenberg Palace
in the far background:











In the background the hills of Wienerwald:











Roofs (homes of the rich ;-)
Background: Two Flak Towers from WW II











Some visitors have problems with this stair in the "cage" which you
have to climb after you have left the lift. They screech a little bit and
handle themselves up carefully at the edge of the cage, trying not
to look down... ;-)











But the trouble is worth it:











Anyone interested in more impressions from the tower?
I have pics taken during a severe thunderstorm. ;-)
And of course some nice details.


----------



## Benonie

^^ Great shots! Sure we're interested in more impressions! :banana:


----------



## Leongname

very beautiful view over the city!


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> you have an eye for beauty. kay:


Thank you so much, *Leon*! 

Again I thank everybody for looking and liking!

I've been in Lower Austria for a few days.
Today I had a nice walk in Schönbrunn, so I will show you today's impressions before continuing with St. Stephens, the Museums and
"unknown neighbourhood". ;-)


*Schönbrunn - Part 1* 


Unexpected view to the well known imperial Palace:











Ceiling of a pavillon:











The "wild side" of Schönbrunn ;-)











First flowers and butterfly:











Detail of a lantern and Gloriette in the distance:











Mister raven ;-)











Roof details of the Pfarrkirche Hietzing:


----------



## yansa

*Schönbrunn - Part 2 (end)*


First blossoms











Two impressions of the astonishing Palmenhaus:





















He was not shy... ;-)











The Palmenhaus seen from the historic sundial:





















The construction is breathtaking, but don't miss to see the inside
of the Palmenhaus with it's plants from all over the world!
In August it can get _very _hot inside, gives you really a little
Tropical Rainforest-feeling... ;-)











U4-Pavillon Schönbrunn Station:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

yansa said:


> Thank you all for liking, and *Ruben*, *Paul* and *Igor* for nice comments!
> 
> @Ruben: Unknown neighbourhood-pics also are in preparation (6th district).


Great


----------



## Romashka01

Stunning photos, Yansa kay: My fav: 'He was not shy', "First blossoms" and "Roof details of the Pfarrkirche Hietzing"


----------



## Gratteciel

A strikingly attractive and beautiful city. 
You really choose very good angles for your photographs Yansa.


----------



## yansa

I thank everyone for interest, nice comments, for looking and liking!


----------



## yansa

Good morning! 

Today I continue with several St. Stephen's impressions.


*St. Stephens Cathedral - Part 1*


Without doubt one of the most spectacular views in Vienna:
The first look at the dome when you move from the underground
station up to St. Stephens Place.











On warm summer days many tourists come to enjoy the view from the 
towers. Sometimes it is hard to find a place with a good view near the
safety fence. ;-)











View towards the ground - definitely a challenge for people with
fear of heights...











Two impressions of the colourful roof:































A small stair leads from the lower to the upper viewing platform:











Austria's biggest bell, the "Pummerin":











The "Don't Panic-Shirt" ;-)











Beauty of Gothic architecture:










Will be continued.


----------



## shik2005

Great! Love this roof. And views, of course.


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Great! Love this roof. And views, of course.


Thank you, Igor! I love this place too. Go up there about ten to fifteen times a year. ;-) 
Apart from the view and the dome itself the people and the weather are always interesting.


*St. Stephens Cathedral - Part 2 (end)*


Roofs of Vienna:











On the right side (in the background, near the roof of the dome)
you can see Belvedere:































Romanesque details of the Giants Door:





















Inside the cathedral:









































Mystic light installation:











This was a first introduction to the world of St. Stephens.
More pictures will come at a later time.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics^


----------



## openlyJane

Vienna was recently announced as the world's most desirable city in which to live. Certainly looks fabulous.


----------



## Benonie

^^ I've read that too. Great place to visit and to live in. Excellent updates Yansa! I love the greenhouse and of course the stunning cathedral.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely! I'm particularly impressed by the Cathedral and  "Peace in Ukraine"


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking and liking, and thank you for commenting,
*diddyD*, *Jane*, *Ben* and *Romashka*! 

*@Jane & Ben:* Yes, I also would say that Vienna is comfortable and nice
to live in. There is the one or another negative aspect, but compared to
the rest of the world Vienna still is an "Insel der Seligen" ("Island of the
blessed"). ;-)

*@Romashka:* The dome was impressing during those days with the
light installation and the good wishes and prayers of the visitors.
I think that was at Easter about two years ago.


Now I continue with some "unknown neighborhood", as this was a special
wish of Ruben. 
I already have shown you Naschmarkt. We now will see the neighborhood
of the market, beginning in the 7th district, walking through parts of the
6th and the 5th.


*Unknown neighborhood: Around Naschmarkt (Part 1)*


We follow tram 49 through Siebensterngasse...











... see a smiling death at Café Voodoo ;-)











... reach Mariahilferstraße and meet Elvis and Falco on the corridor
of a house...











... take a look at Hotel Kummer under a dramatic sky...











... and pass the "Haus des Meeres" in the Flaktower near Gumpendorfer Straße. ("House of the Sea")





















Impressive building in the 6th district:











Beautiful Graffiti...











Statue in front of the Apollo Cinema Center:











Nice wall decoration:


----------



## yansa

*Unknown neighborhood - Around Naschmarkt (Part 2)*


Pst - we've reached Wienzeile... ;-)











Nice (I think Art Deco-)Balcony:











I've already showed you the two famous Art Deco buildings near Naschmarkt.
But Wienzeile has more interesting houses, like this "Renaissance Hof":





















Beautiful green balcony:











The group of houses around this balcony:











Elegance in grey and pink: View towards the 6th district, Apollo Cinema:





















U4 Station Kettenbrückengasse and impressive building:











Wienzeile poetry...


----------



## yansa

*Unknown neighborhood: Around Naschmarkt (Part 3, the end)*


Gorgeous...











Huge Graffiti:











We now stroll into the 5th district (4 impressions) and meet
St. Margaret with her dragon. ;-)











A pretty "lap-doggy" ;-)











I like this extraordinary building:





















Walking from Naschmarkt towards the 1st district, you pass the Secession -
here are two details of it:





















The Marc Aurel Monument with it's fierce lions -
but the one on the left side in the background is like a cat... ;-)











Our walk ends at the "Akademie der Bildenden Künste"
(Academy of Visual Art) - nicel little angel... 










Some more "unknown neighborhood" in the next days? ;-)
I perhaps will continue with pics from today's walk in a region
no tourist ever has seen... ;-)


----------



## hciki

Very interesting look on Vienna - I'm enjoy ! (I like your short details)


----------



## shik2005

Funny dragon & lion like cat... and lovely "poetic bicycle"


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## yansa

hciki said:


> Very interesting look on Vienna - I'm enjoy ! (I like your short details)


Oh, a new guest in my thread - feel welcome, hciki! 
I'm glad you like my short comments on the pics.



shik2005 said:


> Funny dragon & lion like cat... and lovely "poetic bicycle"


Thank you very much, Igor! 



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


Thank you too, Christos! 

And I thank everybody for liking!


----------



## yansa

(Part 1 of the flowers on the previous page)

A place to rest...











Magic blue eyes...











In Austria popularly known as "Devils Eye".
For me more an angels eye...











Primula like little flower nests, and soon this lawn will be full
of white daffodil...











Spring comes with might - juicy green...











Pulsatilla ("Devils Beard", "Wolf Paw") loves warm and dry hillsides...





















In the dwarfs realm:











Pastel beauty...











White wedding veil of spring...











Blushing daisys...











Our ancestors once danced around the first spring flowers.
I can understand them. ;-)











All pics of this set taken in Botanical Garden, Belvedere.
The neighbouring Alpine Garden will open in the middle of March, I read today.


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful  spring photos!


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Roman, I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Benonie

Lovely beautiful flowers!


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Ben and El Greco!


----------



## yansa

There are days when I fall in love with my own hometown again. 
Today was such a day.


*City of Vienna - Part 1*


Minorites Church is one of my favourites...











Café Central and Fiaker











In the realm of the Jag ;-)











Altstadtcharme





















Next pics are from the area around Graben / Tuchlauben / Bognergasse -
a very elegant part of the 1st district.

This is one of my favourite caryatids in town:










The artist gave the stone so much magic and softness...

This cute young couple was as fascinated by the place as me. 











Brilliant facade of an expensive delicatessen shop:


----------



## yansa

*City of Vienna - Part 2*


Following pics: around Graben / Bognergasse / Tuchlauben / Kohlmarkt









































The security

(You remenber? Jewel robberies are not rare in Vienna...)





















Trousers to chase men away... :lol:










Also the big labels in fashion can be wrong sometimes. ;-)

*

The Burberry Shop is in a wonderful building:


----------



## yansa

*City of Vienna - Part 3*


In this elegant, dark, narrow building is the Burberry Shop:






















Next impressions are from an exclusive restaurant which is called
"Zum schwarzen Kameel" (Black Camel):











In the foreground the pink chairs of "Aida", a cake shop / Café:





















The angel belongs to Vienna's most beautiful pharmacy (Jugendstil):


----------



## yansa

*City of Vienna - Part 4*


Three more impressions from the beautiful Jugendstil Angel Pharmacy (1902, Oskar Laske):































Now we move from Bognergasse to Naglergasse (3 impressions):































I remember to have seen fine arts exhibitions in Bank Austria Kunstforum,
for instance Emil Nolde some years ago...











The old door of Schottenkirche (Scots Church):


----------



## paul62

Some very nice shots here.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pics Yansa. Vienna is a really fascinating city!


----------



## shik2005

It is hard not to fall in love with your hometown, yansa! Beautiful city & excellent pictures.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and liking!



paul62 said:


> Some very nice shots here.


Thank you, Paul! 




gratteciel said:


> Beautiful pics Yansa. Vienna is a really fascinating city!


Thank you, Robert! I'm glad that Vienna finds the interest of so many 
people here. 



shik2005 said:


> It is hard not to fall in love with your hometown, yansa! Beautiful city & excellent pictures.


Thank you for your kind words, Igor!


----------



## yansa

*The graveyard-cat*


In the 18th district, in Pötzleinsdorf, there lies a beautiful little graveyard...





















... with intersting grave monuments...





















... red winter berries...











... and a cat which "rolled" herself around the graves. :lol:





















The beauty followed us over the whole graveyard...











... and enjoyed the winter sun...










This high-lying graveyard is worth to be visited and can be reached in
only a few minutes from the St. Aegyd Church.


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic set! The cat is beautiful!


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, Robert and Roman!


----------



## yansa

*The egg paradise *

(Easter market, Freyung 2016)


On one of the most beautiful places in the 1st district, beside Scots Church,
you can "dive" in an egg paradise: Eggs in all colours, sizes and designs. 
































The dog also seems to be interested... ;-)





























































Between the fragile eggs every step must be set with caution. ;-) 











Secret egg agent :lol:


----------



## paul62

Nice market scenes and a contented cat.


----------



## Benonie

Cute cat, nice pictures, great city! kay:


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> Nice window displays.


Thank you, Paul! 

I thank you all for liking.

Have a good night!


----------



## openlyJane

We have, in today's society, really lost that exquisite attention to detail and craftsmanship. A terrible shame, and a great loss.


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking and welcome* testdrive* to my thread! 



openlyJane said:


> We have, in today's society, really lost that exquisite attention to detail and craftsmanship. A terrible shame, and a great loss.


You are so right, Jane!
Photography is one way to regain that attention to detail. 
My look at the world has changed since I take pictures.




shik2005 said:


> Lovely updates!


Thank you, Igor, that's very kind of you!


----------



## yansa

*In the mood - 7th district (Neubau, part 5)*


A little "Harry Potter-Moment" on Lerchenfelder Straße ;-)










Lerchenfelder Straße divides the 7th from the 8th district.


Shop design in black-white with red accents:











Mariahilfer Street is the borderline between the 6th and the 7th district:











Kaiserstraße in former times was an elegant shopping mile.
This door tells us a little about that time...
(Words above the door mean: "House golden columns of Saint Peter")











Kaiserstraße:











Surprise ;-)











A little excursion into the near 6th district:











In both districts you find much art and handicraft:











Young artists studio:


----------



## yansa

*In the mood - 7th district (Neubau, part 6)*












Spittelberg Lion











Street Market Neubaugasse, 2 impressions





















Reflection in green glass











A window dummy :lol:
This kind of creativity is typical for the 7th district. ;-)











House with "travel witch" ;-)
Neubaugasse











Very typical 7th-district entrance decoration











View from Kirchengasse to Mariahilfer Straße:


----------



## Romashka01

Stunning city and nice photos :lovethem:


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Stunning city and nice photos :lovethem:


Thank you so much, Roman! 



*In the mood - 7th district (Neubau, part 7)*


The following pics were taken with the "Art Function" of my camera.
I think it fits quite well to the 7th district...


Siebensterngasse











Mondscheingasse





























































Beautiful Mexican shop window:





















Antique store











Spittelberg


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely Art-Nouveau? glassware.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful Thread Yansa!
You can breathe art in all aspects of this great city.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for your interest! 
And welcome to this thread, *SputnikBooster*!



openlyJane said:


> Lovely Art-Nouveau? glassware.


Thank you, Jane! Yes, I think it's Art-Nouveau glassware.
They also have Art-Nouveau jewellery.



gratteciel said:


> Wonderful Thread Yansa!
> You can breathe art in all aspects of this great city.


Thank you, Robert!
Art really found a home in Vienna. 



*In the mood - 7th district (Neubau, part 8)*


More of those lovely shoes for you, Jane. ;-)





















Old building reflected in a wet car:





















In former times Vienna had numerous of those shop entrances
in wood, some of them in red, but in the majority in dark green.











The following five impressions all are from this fascinating rotten
and richly decorated Biedermeier house in Breite Gasse:


----------



## yansa

*In the mood - 7th district (Neubau, part 9, end)*


A jogger passes Vienna's smallest house:











Nice window and door details:









































Breite Gasse











Impressions of Museumsquartier (MUQUA), the eighths largest
cultural aerea in the world:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Museumsquartier











The MUMOK (Museum of Modern Art)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumok





















This fire hydrant is a typical Wiener. ;-)
Rapid is one of the best known football clubs of Vienna.


----------



## Leongname

wow! you are really a master of fine art photography! superb update kay:


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous detail.


----------



## Romashka01

So much art! Great updates!


----------



## sts

Stunning city! Congrats, I think Vienna is one of the most beautiful place in Europe. I have celebrated there the new year's eve and I was impressed how much the city looks like mine. I'm from Trieste, and the feeling I had in Vienna was like being in my real capital. Atmosphere, buildings, streetlife and cityscapes are like the ones in Trieste and the viennese way of life is extremely close to our ( spending time in cafes reading newspapers or chatting, the "beisl" and the "Heurigen" are the same of triestine "bettola" and "Osmiza", people that came from every part of the ancient empire..incredible! For sure a great place to live, you're lucky!


----------



## yansa

I thank everyone who took the time to look in here. 

Special thanks to *Leon, diddyD, Roman *and* sts* for your nice comments!

*@sts*: I'm sure that many cities of former Austro-Hungarican Monarchy
have much in common! And I would be glad if I one day had the chance
to see Trieste with my own eyes. Have seen some TV documentations
about it and read in a book about the monarchy - must indeed
be very similar to Vienna. 



*City Walk - Part 1*


The following pics again are taken with the "Art Modus", and I will test
the impression of a bigger image format. Pics are taken on late forenoon
and around noon, so you will see hard contrasts. ;-)


Palais Trautson
In 1657, when Countess Maria Margareta Trautson came into possession
of this ground, there were vineyards.  The Palais was planned by
Johann Bernhard Fischer von Erlach.











The big house in the background is called "Casa Piccola". ;-)











Beautiful ouverture: The beginning of Mariahilfer Straße











Rahlstiege (1870)











Detail of "Gänsemädchenbrunnen" (Geese Girl Fountain ;-) and
Museum of Fine Arts











Getreidemarkt, beside Ringstraße a second big traffic adder:











Reflections in a bike shop (Papagenogasse)











At Naschmarkt











Naschmarkt: Graffiti at Neni's, a restaurant which I can recommend:


----------



## paul62

:applause:Very creative & artistic photography. Making something visually interesting out of the ordinary.


----------



## yansa

*City Walk - Part 2*


Strolling over Naschmarkt





















Joy of colours 





















Linke Wienzeile











Signs of modern time ;-)





















The perfect "Naschmarkt guy". 
Thank you very much for "posing". ;-)











Reflection in a car
(backside of Naschmarkt)


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *Paul* & *Jane*! 


*City Walk - Part 3*


Antique store near Secession.
The red-green-blue trio caught my eye. 











Secession































Secession & Marc Aurel Monument











Café Museum











State Opera and spring flowers











The "Leberkas Pepi" is something typically Viennese.
Leberkäse = type of meat loaf (often eaten as snack)
Pepi = short form of the name Josef 











Kiiiiiiitsch ! ;-)
But nice kitsch.










I think I will keep the big format.
It makes it easier for the observer to "dive" into the atmosphere 
of the place shown on the picture.

A good night to everyone!


----------



## Gratteciel

Stunning!


----------



## General Electric

Great inspiration you have, yansa! Thanks to share!


----------



## AA999

lovely city!


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful updates, yansa!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your nice feedback, *Roberto, General Electric, AA99 *and *Igor! :banana:*

Welcome AA99 in this thread!
And thanks to all for looking and liking!



*City Walk - Part 4 (end)*


Catcards and State Opera











Mozart, Burggarten











Natural spotlight of spring











Museum of Natural History











Shadow selfie











A royal fence (around Heldenplatz)











View through the fence to Heldenplatz











Green signs of spring 











Spring on the street in front of a flower shop, Kaiserstraße











Soon we will see tulips everywhere in Vienna's parks -
I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## yansa

MominAhmad said:


> Any locals here who can speak to how plans for the riverfront are being received?


MominAhmad, unfortunately I don't know about the reception of the plans
for the riverfront. Sorry that I can't give you further information!


*


*Visit Setagaya Park now! *


I hope this set can show you why. ;-)































The whole garden breathes and gives the visitor the silence, wisdom
and relaxation of the old Japanese culture...











This beauty of a tree will not blossom very long.
Next highlight of the garden will be the blossom of Rhododendron and Azalea.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! just wow! Stunning architecture, beautiful and charming park  Great photos!


----------



## Leongname

just amazing, no words!


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking & liking, 
and thank you *Roman*, *Leon* & *Igor* for your nice replies! 



*City Walk - Part 1*


A city walk in sunny weather today led me from Stadtpark to Landstraße,
Karl Borromäus Platz, the Russian Church, the Botanical Garden,
Schwarzenbergplatz and finally to Kaiserstraße.


Stadtpark: Now it blossoms around Johann Strauß... 











Franz Schubert Monument and detail





















Lion detail of Kleine Ungarbrücke (Little Hungarian Bridge) over Wienfluss:











The Basilisk Fountain

The Basilisk is a mythical creature which is said to be able to kill
with his look. The only way to fight him is to hold a mirror in which
he can see his own reflection - then he dies. ;-)











Lovely small passage to Landstraßer Hauptstraße.
We are in the 3rd district now.


----------



## yansa

*City Walk - Part 2*


Flower Power on Landstraßer Hauptstraße, the life adder of the 3rd district. ;-)











Angels































Rochus Market





















An awesome group of buildings in Sechskrügelgasse:


----------



## openlyJane

What a lovely city you live in, Yansa.


----------



## yansa

*City Walk - Part 3*


Karl Borromäus Place with his extraordinary fountain was a nice surprise
for me - never been there before.





















Twins ;-)
(Ungargasse)











An extraordinary combination of buildings:











The Russian Church always again is a WOW... 











The church with lovely spring blossoms:











The beautiful birch tree also reminds me of Russia:


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> What a lovely city you live in, Yansa.


Thank you, Jane, that's very kind of you!  
This city gives me many happy moments every day, especially when I walk with my camera. ;-) 



*City Walk - Part 4 (end)*


I walked through the whole Botanical Garden and again found the
calm, relaxing refugium that I love so much...

The first daffodils are open!
In one or two weeks the beautiful daffodil meadow will present
itself in full blossom.


Pulsatilla vulgaris - I love the hairy violet beauties!































At the insect hotel there is activity:











The sweet Zwergmandel, Prunus tenella:











Nearly all blossoms of the rarity Adonis vernalis are open now.
Here are two of them, with a guest from the insect hotel. ;-)











Schwarzenbergplatz: Balconies for queens ;-)











The one-leg sunbath ;-)











Finally at Kaiserstraße I found this nice little "Schanigarten"
(place to sit outdoors)


----------



## openlyJane

What is the camera that you are currently using; since you broke your other one?


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> What is the camera that you are currently using; since you broke your other one?


They were able to repair my Rollei - thanks god! 

But on my table there stands my Canon PowerShot S110 with lens
out and it can't be moved (this failure occurs for the second time,
and I think over if I should bring to repair it at all.
For two repairs I can nearly buy a new camera...)


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous detail.


----------



## yansa

I'm happy that you liked it! 



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous detail.


Thank you very much, diddyD!



*Sunday walk in Grinzing - Part 1*


Please follow me to Vienna's best known wine region, Grinzing.
We take the "Heurigenexpress", tram No. 38, to Grinzing, and follow
Grinzinger Steig.











We reach Wildgrube. Standing in a vineyard, the view goes to the
skyscrapers of Donaucity. We are still in Vienna here!











We make acquaintance with a nice "vineyard-cat". ;-)











Blossoms everywhere...





















Sophia Loren supports Grinzing.
I can understand her. 











Wilderness around Grinzingbach, the little river that follows our way:











Like a fairytale...


----------



## openlyJane

What is the wine that is produced in Vienna. Can't say I've ever heard of, or seen, Austrian wine?


----------



## yansa

*Sunday walk in Grinzing - Part 2*


In the distance we see a treehouse...











Obviously the home of an artist! 











A Tibetian Mantra on Grinzing trees. ;-)
Here the owner of the place, Matthias, explains the meaning of OM MANI PEME HUNG:











Tibetian prayer mill and prayer flags over old Grinzingbach.
What a nice surprise! 











Bridge to the artist, a very interesting person, I'm sure!











View over the vineyards to Kahlenberg:











Rusty vineyard door


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> What is the wine that is produced in Vienna. Can't say I've ever heard of, or seen, Austrian wine?


Hm, don't we export to Great Britain? That needs to change! ;-)

Viniculture has an over 2000 years tradition on Austrian ground (Celts, Romans). 
The main winegrowing areas are in Burgenland, Lower Austria
and Styria, but Vienna also has it's part. The main sort of Austrian wine
is Grüner Veltliner. Overall Austria cultivates 22 white and 13 red sorts.
My personal favourite ist Muscat Ottonel.  But I'm not the big wine
expert.

Austria is famous for sweet dessert wines.
If you like, look if you can find a "Spätlese, Trockenbeerenauslese or
Eiswein" from Austria, Jane. 


*Sunday walk in Grinzing - Part 3*


I'll come back in autumn when the leaves are yellow and red...











Can't say that I was lonesome in Wildgrube today. ;-)











Yes, we are still in Vienna...











Was happy to see how many people support Grinzing!  











Romy Schneider - "Child from Grinzing"











Spring in the vineyards











Wildgrube is part of "Stadtwanderweg No. 1" (City hiking trail 1)


----------



## yansa

*Sunday walk in Grinzing - Part 4 (end)*


"Heuriger" (2 impressions)
A nice place. I didn't walk in, but next time... 





















One of the happy moments of this day:











On our way we pass the Heiligenstädter graveyard (2 impressions)





















Some old legends say that the souls of the dead live in flowers.
The following pictures are taken in a vineyard near the graveyard...





















This time it was more a "rural showcase".
Next time it will get more urban again.


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Hm, don't we export to Great Britain? That needs to change! ;-)


http://www.brettaandco.co.uk/austrian-wine-german-wine/ 

I can say Austrian wines are very tasty :cheers: but quite expensive : (


----------



## Romashka01

Your photos make me more happy  Lovely pics!


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful walking! That a magnificent butterfly you've seen! I didnt know one can find wine-growing region near Vienna!


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> http://www.brettaandco.co.uk/austrian-wine-german-wine/
> 
> I can say Austrian wines are very tasty :cheers: but quite expensive : (


Long live Bretta and Gary! 
I'm glad that you like the taste of our wines, Leon!
Expensive, hm... - obviously only our best wines go into export. ;-)



Romashka01 said:


> Your photos make me more happy  Lovely pics!


That's more than fine. ;-) Thank you, Roman! 




General Electric said:


> Beautiful walking! That a magnificent butterfly you've seen!


Thank you, General Electric!
The first Tagpfauenauge (Inachis io) of the year.



General Electric said:


> I didnt know one can find wine-growing region near Vienna!


Not only _near, _but even _in _Vienna! 

Thank you all for your interest and for liking!


Today I have some older pics, taken from the rotating viewing platform
of the City Skyliner. We go back to last year's winter...


*City Skyliner - Part 1*


On Rathausplatz, the place between Town Hall and Burg Theatre, 
there is public skating in winter ("Vienna Ice Dream").
At the right side we see the City Skyliner.











The neo-gothic facade of our Town Hall:











Looking down on Rathauspark and Vienna Ice Dream:











Right side of Ringstraße: Rathauspark
Left side of Ringstraße: Volksgarten

Buildings from left to right: Burgtheater (only half ;-), Hofburg (Danube Tower
in the background), the two big Museums (Fine Arts and Natural History) with
their cupolas, the dark building is Palais Epstein, and on the right hand
Parliament:











Burgtheater and four famous churches in the background:

Saint Peter (green cupola, left side)
Saint Stephens Cathedral
Minorites Church (dark tower)
Michaeler Church (white tower, dark roof)











A neo-gothic dream: Votivchurch











The Old (long beige building in the foreground) and the New AKH
(dark buildings), our General Hospital:











University Church (also: Jesuit Church)


----------



## yansa

*City Skyliner - Part 2 (end)*


Face to face with the Town Hall Clock 











Museum of Fine Arts, Museum of Natural History and Palais Epstein.
Even if one does not want to see the collection, he should go inside
the Museums - the architecture is overwhelming.











Burg Theatre zoomed











She looks a little bored. I was so excited! 











Architecture in "Ringstraßen Style" - it was all built to impress.











A look into the heart of the construction











Moving down to earth again...











The rotating viewing platform zoomed:











I went there for three times, though it was rather expensive.
A unique opportunity to see my hometown from a different view
than from Saint Stephens Tower.


----------



## Gratteciel

WOOOW! What a beautiful city and pics!!


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous! Love the neo-gothic Votiv church.


----------



## Benonie

Always nice to see a city from different angles. Great updates Yansa!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking & liking!
Your nice comments are very much appreciated, *Roberto, silenced,*
*Jane *and *Ben! *
Welcome, silenced, to my thread!
*@Roberto: *Would you be so kind to translate the words of Guadalupe Amor
into English for me?  



*Around Roosevelt Place - Part 1*


Roosevelt Place is in the 9th district and location of Votiv Church.

Nearby, in front of MUSA, we find Austrian art from the seventies.
Karl Anton Wolf - Tabernakel, 1971











Rudolf Schwaiger - Quellnymphe (Swelling Nymph), 1974-76











House details on the way from MUSA to Roosevelt Place:





















Between Rathaus and Votivchurch you can find endless rows
of that fabulous arcades to sit, drink coffée or walk in the evening,
when the bats fly. ;-)











Votiv Church











Roosevelt Place is marked by much traffic and beautiful buildings:











Charming pink and violet combination:


----------



## yansa

*Around Roosevelt Place - Part 2 (end)*


Palais Ephrussi at Ringstraße, which plays an important part in the
book "The Hare With Amber Eyes" by Edmund de Waal.
A great book!































Evita amidst blossoms











It's always good to keep a little safety distance to your neighbour. :lol:











Roosevelt Place











The towers of Votiv Church zoomed:





















Previously I hated cars standing between my and my photo object,
especially in old towns. Today I often use them as mirrors. ;-)











Danube- und thunderstorm pictures in preparation. ;-)


----------



## Gratteciel

I really love your thread Yansa!



yansa said:


> *@Roberto: *Would you be so kind to translate the words of Guadalupe Amor
> into English for me?


I will try my friend. 

*Everything will die when I die... Impossible to think otherwise!*


----------



## shik2005

Fabulous pics!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking! 



gratteciel said:


> I really love your thread Yansa!


I'm glad you do, Roberto! Thank you so much! 




gratteciel said:


> I will try my friend.
> 
> *Everything will die when I die... Impossible to think otherwise!*


Strong words... - are they from a novel?



shik2005 said:


> Fabulous pics!


Thank you very much, Igor! 



*Danube - Part 1*


Yesterday on the river bank of Danube...











Under Nordbahnbrücke


One of my favourite graffitis in Vienna ;-)





























































Florido Tower











I love to be near or on the water.
It gives me a feeling of freedom.


----------



## yansa

*Danube - Part 2 (end)*


Here we look from the 20th district to Florido Tower in 21st district:






















Sleeping swan











The "Bertha von Suttner" - a schoolship (grammar school)































Railway- and Underground Station "Handelskai", 
view to Nordbahnbrücke











Recommendation: In Vienna you can make nice ship roundtrips on
Donaukanal and Danube, starting on Schwedenplatz, 1st district.


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful photos kay:


----------



## Paul Easton

yansa said:


> Hm, don't we export to Great Britain? That needs to change! ;-)
> 
> Viniculture has an over 2000 years tradition on Austrian ground (Celts, Romans).
> The main winegrowing areas are in Burgenland, Lower Austria
> and Styria, but Vienna also has it's part. The main sort of Austrian wine
> is Grüner Veltliner. Overall Austria cultivates 22 white and 13 red sorts.
> My personal favourite ist Muscat Ottonel.  But I'm not the big wine
> expert.
> 
> Austria is famous for sweet dessert wines.
> If you like, look if you can find a "Spätlese, Trockenbeerenauslese or
> Eiswein" from Austria, Jane.


I love Gruner Veltliner - and many other Austrian wines.

It is exported. Waitrose - the UK supermarket chain - even has its own label Gruner Veltliner, which is very nice.

http://www.waitrose.com/shop/DisplayProductFlyout?productId=353370

By the way, I keep meaning to thank you for this wonderful thread so now is probably as good a time as any to do so.

I first visited Vienna in November/December 1988 and worked there for a while (for the ORF). It's become my favourite city and I always enjoy spending time there - my last visit was in December 2015.


----------



## openlyJane

Love the pigeons on the wire, especially!


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Strong words... - are they from a novel?


In fact , it is the end of a sonnet of Guadalupe Amor.

Beautiful pics Yansa!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in!
Thanks* Roman*, *Paul*, *Jane* and *Roberto* for you kind words! 



Paul Easton said:


> I love Gruner Veltliner - and many other Austrian wines.
> 
> It is exported. Waitrose - the UK supermarket chain - even has its own label Gruner Veltliner, which is very nice.
> 
> http://www.waitrose.com/shop/DisplayProductFlyout?productId=353370


Glad to hear that Austrian wine has reached the isles and that you
have so much joy with the Veltliner.  In Austria in summer the
Veltliner often is drunk in form of a "G'spritzter", mixed with Mineral water,
very refreshing. I'm sure you know the "G'spritzter" since you have lived in Austria for a time.



Paul Easton said:


> By the way, I keep meaning to thank you for this wonderful thread so now is probably as good a time as any to do so.


That's very kind of you, Paul, thank you so much!  



Paul Easton said:


> I first visited Vienna in November/December 1988 and worked there for a while (for the ORF). It's become my favourite city and I always enjoy spending time there - my last visit was in December 2015.


Glad to hear that you felt so comfortabel in Vienna!



*Thunderstorm over U6 *


Today I present some older pics which were taken during two thunderstorms
in several stations of the U6. I love this kind of weather! 
Would even say that I'm a kind of city-stormchaser, chasing severe
weather per foot, with tram or the Underground, if necessary I
would even take a Fiaker! :lol:


Heavy rain in the historic U6 Station Josefstädter Straße:











U6 Station Michelbeuern - AKH.
The main building of AKH (General Hospital) under a wonderful rainbow:











Withdrawing thunderstormcell
That's weather how I like it. ;-)





















U6 and the 9th district near Station Währinger Straße under a wild sky:





















U6 Station Währinger Straße
One cell followed the other on that day.
In the background the AKH.











Awesome light! And happy and perfect moments for me...











The second rainbow of this day:











Wild moments: The second cell goes over the U6 line with thunder
and lightning (Sorry, I could not catch a lightning with my camera.)











Beautiful evening sky over the dark silhouette of 9th district...


----------



## openlyJane

Some fabulously moody, atmospheric shots. The train image is especially striking.


----------



## Benonie

Great thunder storm pictures! The first one is perfect.


----------



## paul62

Beautiful shots!


----------



## shik2005

Very colourful & expressive shots!


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking and for your nice comments,
*Jane*, *Ben*, *Paul* & *Igor*! They are very appreciated! 



Let me continue with a


*Rainshower at Parliament - Part 1*


Ringstraße - it's the 13th July 2014, the day of the 66th Tour of Austrian
Cyclerace.











Among the spectators ;-) :











Looking down from Parliament:











Dark clouds are coming and bring a heavy rainshower:











Seeking shelter:











For about half an hour more and more tourists gather at Parliament
and wait for the end of the rain:





















The father of a little boy stands with open umbrella in the dry 
column area of Parliament. ;-)


----------



## yansa

*Rainshower at Parliament - Part 2 (end)*


The Mobile brings entertainment while waiting...











It was really much water in short time that came down, so I had
the chance to take nice reflection pics in the puddles:



















































The "Cyclops" :lol:











I love "nasty" weather!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful effects !


----------



## shik2005

nice b&w shots.


----------



## Romashka01

How beautiful! Brilliant photos!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thanks *Roberto*, *Igor* and *Roman*
for your nice remarks! 


*Nonconformist walk - Part 1*


This walk leads from the 1st to the 6th, 7th and 8th district.


The nonconformist ;-)










April is a wonderful month. Time of the beautiful tulips and young leaves
on the trees.


Jump! 











Passage from Mariahilfer Street to Museumsquartier:











Ceiling painting in Museumsquartier:











6th district





















A nice place to have a cup of coffée or a glass wine, 
but today's temperatures were rather fresh. 











Near Fillgrader Stairs:


----------



## yansa

*Nonconformist walk - part 2*


The nice view from Fillgrader Stairs:











Two impressions of the stairs:





















Nonconformist house 











The colourful stairs in Capistrangasse:











The kiss ;-)











Young nonconformist on his way ;-)











Superb Graffiti:











Still in the 6th district:


----------



## yansa

*Nonconformist walk - part 3*


7th district:





















Wiener Art Deco jewellery:











I'm in love with Spittelberg ;-)































Charming 7th district:





















Doors at Lerchenfelder Straße:


----------



## yansa

*Nonconformist walk - Part 4 (end)*


Second hand
(7th district)











In the lovely 8th district:











Nonconformist clothing :lol:











At Alte Löwenapotheke (Old Lion Pharmacy)





















Piaristen Church "Maria Treu"











The child 











Walking the dogs











Josefstädter Street, main street of the 8th district:


----------



## Gratteciel

Just amazing Yansa!


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Great stuff Yansa!


----------



## yansa

I thank you all for your interest, makes me happy! :banana:


*Museum of Natural History and Children's Marathon (1)*


Today was a good day. With Thomas, a good friend from Styria, I visited
Vienna's Museum of Natural History:











The house itself is so impressive, I never can get enough of looking
and admiring...











Here we see the entrance hall:











View to the ceiling (cupola):











Some pieces of the collection (minerals) - the first is a "little"gold nugget ;-)


----------



## yansa

*Museum of Natural History and Children's Marathon (2)*


Some more of the collection:











Turmalin











Rhodochrosit











One of the most beautiful meteorits of the world:











The rooms of this old museum are very nice:





















At the end two dinosaurs ;-)


----------



## yansa

*Museum of Natural History and Children's Marathon (3, end)*


Tomorrow is the Vienna City Marathon (I will try to catch some impressions
for you).
Thomas and I took the chance to see today's Children's Marathon.

There was much to admire and to smile about. 
Super, how ambitioned the children (some of them very young yet!)
participated in the competition!





















Destination was and will be tomorrow near the Burgtheater:











Children from all nations took part in the competition:





















Here you see the little ones ;-)











From the Cola stage near Parliament came the rhythm for the event:











Thomas takes a pic of the Parliament:











Today a helicopter circled over the event.
I think tomorrow during the big Marathon there will be enormous safety precautions.


----------



## openlyJane

I don't think I've ever seen children taking part in a marathon - outside of the school environment.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking and commenting! 



openlyJane said:


> I don't think I've ever seen children taking part in a marathon - outside of the school environment.


The distance for the children was adapted - I think it was 4,2 km. ;-)

I'm very much looking forward to the Marathon today!
Weather will be good so far, no rain, but they predict wind of about 45 km/h.
No good day for motorists in Vienna, many streets will be closed for traffic.


----------



## yansa

*Vienna City Marathon 2016 (part 1)*


Start and destination, the winners and the famous pictures
of the masses of runners on Reichsbrücke you will find in the media.
I tried to make observations between Schönbrunn and Europaplatz
and had an eye on the average runners and the spectators.

Mozart's coat indicates a windforce of about 45 km/h. ;-)











Only the strong survive! ;-)











Spectators at every age had their fun beside the running track:





















Dogs also had fun. ;-)











I think this could be the waiting relay runners:











The camera I can't drag... 











At the crossing Winckelmannstraße there were many spectators:


----------



## yansa

*Vienna City Marathon 2016 (part 2)*


Marathon is male dominated, so I'm happy about every woman 
who runs it:











Here we see it - much more men than women run the Marathon:











The runners - among them a female trio  - pass the remise 
that visitors of my thread already know. 











Passing the big motorcycle shop opposite the Schwender Market:











Doing *everything *to get a good photo! :lol:











Traffic lights were off, so the police regulated:











The runners on Mariahilfer Street in the 15th district:











I love Special Olympics too! kay:











Old and young people faced the challenge:


----------



## yansa

*Vienna City Marathon 2016 (Part 3)*


Dense field of runners











The "Drummer Boys" on the left also used the garbage can as a drum. ;-)











A security and a female runner with "Young Peasant Woman"-Shirt 











Mariahilfer Street today provides a lively and colourful picture:











Between "adventure sports" (the Honda) and "Happy Chicken" 
(blue sign on the other side) 












"Where is my wife?!"

(run away with Mozart :lol












Crowded











Pink angel runs the Marathon


----------



## yansa

*Vienna City Marathon 2016 (part 4, end)*


Thank you for smiling, Andrea & partner- you are beautiful !! 











Police and Red Cross did a good job, as always:





















*Oh yes, it is !! :lol:*











Mariahilfer Street near Europe Place: With the tulips surely
one of the most beautiful route-sections
































Church Our Lady of Victories in the background:











Here the Marathonmen and -women run through Mariahilfer Street 
(the part between 6th and 7th district) in direction 1st district:











The Vienna City Marathon 2016 was won by the Kenyan Robert Chemosin.
Best Austrian was Valentin Pfeil as 13th. Congratulations to both! 

Now the sun has come out. 
A beautiful day in Vienna.


----------



## paul62

:applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

I loved the city, the marathon, people, tulips; in short, everything. 
I also like your comments on photos. Grand!


----------



## yansa

I thank you all for your interest! 



gratteciel said:


> I loved the city, the marathon, people, tulips; in short, everything.
> I also like your comments on photos. Grand!


Your comment makes my day, Roberto.
Thank you so much! :hug:


----------



## Leongname

:lol:this image has collected thousands of likes on facebook :rofl:
btw amazing time, great update 'yansa'! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful urban sports coverage! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, *Leon* & *Ben*! 



Leongname said:


> :lol:this image has collected thousands of likes on facebook :rofl:
> btw amazing time, great update 'yansa'! kay:


I'm not at Facebook - can you please give me the link to the photo 
on Facebook?
Haha, my "stranded whale"... :lol:
First when I saw him lie on the street I had the impulse to help him.
Then I saw the camera. That's real photo passion! kay: :lol:


----------



## Romashka01

Cool updates! Love your photos :yes:


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Cool updates! Love your photos :yes:


Thank you, Roman! 


*Setagaya Park*


more and more transforms into a wonderland...
Many people love to make their private photoshootings there.


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> I'm not at Facebook - can you please give me the link to the photo
> on Facebook?
> Haha, my "stranded whale"... :lol:
> First when I saw him lie on the street I had the impulse to help him.
> Then I saw the camera. That's real photo passion! kay: :lol:


it's from my imagination, haha
if you had facebook, your picture would be collected thousands of likes. :lol:


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely to see the magnolia in bloom. Mine has come out fairly recently, but doesn't last long due to wind.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great last set!


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> it's from my imagination, haha
> if you had facebook, your picture would be collected thousands of likes. :lol:


 Thank you for your compliment, Leon!
I really thought someone had put my pic on Facebook! :lol:




openlyJane said:


> Lovely to see the magnolia in bloom. Mine has come out fairly recently, but doesn't last long due to wind.


 Thank you, Jane! Yes, the tree blossom is very short...
Do you have a garden?



gratteciel said:


> Great last set!


Thank you, Roberto! 

And thanks to all for looking & liking!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos!


The following pics are from April 2015.


*A walk in the park - part 1*


Burggarten has an exquisite group of peonies:












View from Volksgarten to the Town Hall.
This are Kelvin Helmholtz Waves, a special kind of clouds.
I love to watch clouds! 











Just now the lilac blossom begins in Vienna. 











Near Stadtpark.
The sun behind foehn clouds created this mystical effect:

































On the bridge over Wienfluss


----------



## yansa

*A walk in the park - part 2 (end)*


:lol:
Two ladies in Wienfluss...











Following pics were taken in Stadtpark:































Haha! I love them! Young at heart. :lol:


----------



## diddyD

There is some gorgeous detail in your pics^


----------



## openlyJane

Love the shadow images, and the peonies.......


----------



## Romashka01

I like all your photos! they are all so beautiful kay:


----------



## Benonie

Excellent! 



> I love to watch clouds!


----------



## thaisortins

nice pics


----------



## yansa

diddyD said:


> There is some gorgeous detail in your pics^


Thank you, diddyD! 



openlyJane said:


> Love the shadow images, and the peonies.......


Thank, you, Jane - I'm glad you like them! 



Romashka01 said:


> I like all your photos! they are all so beautiful kay:


Oh! ;-) Thank you so much, Roman! 



Benonie said:


> Excellent!


Also thank you, Ben! I love Kate Bush, and this is one of my favourite videos of her. 



thaisortins said:


> nice pics


Thank you, thaisortins, and welcome to my thread! 



*Around Franziskanerplatz - Part 1*


We are in Vienna's 1st district again.
I had to do there lately and was captured by it's beauty again...

Vienna's most famous Musical theatre, the Ronacher:










Have once seen "Tanz der Vampire" there. 


We are near St. Stephens Cathedral and find many nice stores like this:











Two of the beautiful 1st district yards:





















Old town lane











Following pics are all from lovely Franziskanerplatz:


----------



## yansa

*Around Franziskanerplatz - Part 2*


Franziskaner Church































Having a little chat on Franziskaner Place... ;-)











This colour harmony is a nice impression for the eye:


----------



## yansa

*Around Franziskanerplatz - Part 3*


Another astonishing Yard (4 impressions):









































Colours of the season ;-)











The dome, seen from a new perspective, makes my heart beat...











Rauhensteingasse No. 3 - the home of the Freemasons:











Gorgeous building:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *Leon*, for looking in and liking! 


*Around Franziskanerplatz - Part 4 (end)*


Love those old town lanes...











... and yards...





















Within a few minutes we reach Ringstraße with the trees
in their first green:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Thank you, *Leon*, for looking in and liking!


 I can't miss it, your thread is full of wonderful images :applause:


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> I can't miss it, your thread is full of wonderful images :applause:


 Thank you, Leon, you are very kind!


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> I can't miss it, your thread is full of wonderful images :applause:


ups, double post ;-)


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates

My favorite, as you say...



yansa said:


> makes my heart beat...


----------



## Gratteciel

Every corner of the city is a beautiful surprise!


----------



## Benonie

A fine set of pictures again, Yansa!


----------



## openlyJane

The old town lane and the cathedral reflection. Two contrasting sides of a magnificent, cultured city.


----------



## yansa

Thanks everybody for looking & liking!

Your kind comments and remarks are very much appreciated,
*General Electric, Roberto, Ben & Jane! *



*Around St. Stephens Cathedral once again (1)*


I'm fond of the colours. ;-)
It's much easier for me to shoot pics of guest gardens
when it's not too warm and there are no people.
Not everyone is glad to be photographed during his drink or meal. ;-)











One "Schlumpf" (smurf) has survived. ;-)











Near the Mozarthouse: Two Venetian masks in love. ;-)











Looking up to the North Tower (also Eagle Tower) which can be reached by lift:











At the facade of St. Stephens:


----------



## yansa

Please don't miss part 1 on the previous page!


*Around St. Stephens Cathedral once more (2, end)*


The lovely flower shop directly beside St. Stephens:











A shot of Haas House in a romantic way ;-)











Superman swinging on an exclusive crystal luster -
I love that kind of humour. ;-)











Those special arches ("Schwibbogen") are a rarity in Vienna:











Interesting old building in a back yard:











Behind the green door there is a cleaning:


----------



## shik2005

Impressive pics, yansa! It's great pleasure to visit your thread.


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> *Paul*, nice to see you looking in.


Thank you

Nice updates.


----------



## yansa

*Leon*, also nice to "see" you here! 


*Vienna Central Cemetery (3, end)*






















A house for the dead...











Back in the Jewish section again:





















Forest of the dead...
It's really hard to describe how you feel walking along this graves
midst the trees. The ground is soft, time doesn't matter any more.
Deep and healing peace...































Our walk is ending here - we are near the exit.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and commenting!


*Simmering - 11th district *


This is a large worker- and industrial district in the south of Vienna.












One of the cool inhabitants... ;-)





















Simmering also has a remise:











Tramlines No. 6 and 71 lead through Simmering and to Vienna Central Cemetery,
which I showed you yesterday.


----------



## yansa

*Rain Poetry in Schönbrunn (1)*




















































The gardeners raise bog-bean in old bathtubes... ;-)











Like a dream from a fairytale:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful sets Yansa! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yansa

*Rain Poetry in Schönbrunn (2, end)*


This nice group from Japan was in a good mood in spite of the rain,
joking and laughing out loud. kay:





















Bright yellow on a grey day...











Walking alone











Where scary monsters creep out of young leaves... :lol:





















A look over the fence into the zoo:











The wonderful scent of lilac is in the air:


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> Beautiful sets Yansa! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, my friend! That's very kind of you!


----------



## shik2005

Stunning updates! Pity, I cannot 'like' them twice...


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Stunning updates! Pity, I cannot 'like' them twice...


;-)
Thank you so much, Igor! :banana:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> *Leon*, also nice to "see" you here!
> *Vienna Central Cemetery *


:badnews: 'I may not be there yet, but I'm closer than I was yesterday. :rofl:


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> :badnews: 'I may not be there yet, but I'm closer than I was yesterday. :rofl:


Nooooooo !!! :lol:

What would I do without my Leon? ;-)


----------



## Benonie

Lovely pictures of the graveyard. I love the timeless atmosphere of cemeteries. All the human history of a city together...


----------



## yansa

Benonie said:


> Lovely pictures of the graveyard. I love the timeless atmosphere of cemeteries. All the human history of a city together...


Thank you, Ben! 
I have the same feeling at graveyards: timeless...


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> 'I may not be there yet, but I'm closer than I was yesterday. :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

*Yansa your thread is a Jewel!!*


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> *Yansa your thread is a Jewel!!*


:hug: 



Shortly I discovered a for me new church (also a gem) and brought
back about 50 pics from a walk through Döbling. Let me show you
them step by step.


*Döbling (1)*


Döbling, the 19th district, is in the Northwest of Vienna, has much
green space and is neighbouring the Vienna Woods.

My love of the green colour is nearly an obsession. ;-)
(3 pics)





















The staff here greeted very friendly - I will be back one day and have 
a meal or drink. 










The nice Restaurant is called "Zum Schwammerl", Silbergasse 21.


Fairytale door











Tulip, photographed through the fence











One of the best things of spring is the smell of lilac...











Here is some "lilac-music" ;-)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fbGCWzolKI


From a distance this nun in the churchyard looked very alive:











A group of people in the distance, two churchtowers, a brickwall 
and two women - where were they going to? I followed.


----------



## Gratteciel

Döbling is beautiful and it seems very peaceful.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking!



gratteciel said:


> Döbling is beautiful and it seems very peaceful.


Thank you, Robert! The Carmel Monastery and Church indeed seem
to have a calming an peaceful aura on the whole area.  



*Döbling (2)*


A first beautiful door...











The impressive church tower:










The Carmelite Church started to be built in 1898. 
Architect Richard Jordan used elements of the Romenesque period
for the outside and style elements of Art Deco for the inside.


This door is called "Gate of Compassion".
I went in... 











... and stood in an overwhelming churchroom:





















Beautiful side altars:











For very personal reasons this image of grace touched me deeply:
It's name is "Mary with the sloping head"... 

This painting has an old and very interesting history. It origins from 
the 15th/16th century (Italian) and took his way from Rome to Munich
and later to Vienna. Emperor Ferdinand II prayed to this painting,
also Emperor Franz Joseph. He let the painting of grace come to Schönbrunn
for that purpose.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, Paul!


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Thank you for liking, Paul!


 Very nice photography.


----------



## Romashka01

A lot of wonderful photos :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking & commenting, dear friends!


*Döbling (3)*


Though it is not one of the oldest churches in Vienna, I found
the Carmelite Church in Silbergasse very impressive, there is much
to be discovered. Some paintings and figures have a long and
fascinating history. 
Here are some more impressions.


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful pictures! Colorful painting inside Döbling are amazing, and I like very much the entrance, in last picture.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *General Electric*! 



*Döbling (4)*


Image of Grace, "Mary with the sloping head"











The Neo-Romanesque main entrance:































Not so far from Carmelite Church, in Nusswaldgasse, I found a beautiful "Mosque"!  











At home in internet I saw that this once was a factory, the "Zacherlfabrik". ;-) 
Here, scrolling down, you can find pics of how the factory looked in former times:

http://www.zacherlfabrik.at/all/geschichte.html






















Remarkable building in Nusswaldgasse:


----------



## shik2005

A lot of beautiful pics, yansa!


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> A lot of beautiful pics, yansa!


 Thank you, Igor!


----------



## Gratteciel

This neighborhood is very interesting, Yansa. The mosque is also beautiful!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and welcome *capricorn2000 *in my thread! 



gratteciel said:


> This neighborhood is very interesting, Yansa. The mosque is also beautiful!


Thank you, Roberto! At home I found out that what I thought was a Mosque
is a former factory, built in Persian style. ;-)



*Döbling (5)*


In the streets of Döbling...





















Nice colours











Art Deco details











A cozy atmosphere in many of the side streets:































Construction acticity











The living space that is constructed here will look this way (from the placard):










Flats for the upper class.
In Vienna, like in many cities there is a lack of affordable living space.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update Yansa. The view from these apartments will be magnificent!


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics and details.


----------



## openlyJane

Love the house covered in clematis and wisteria? It looks like it has, itself, grown from the earth.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely set. I especially like #4 and #6


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much for your interest, looking & linking,
and for commenting, *Roberto, diddyD, Jane and Roman! *

*Jane, *do you mean pic 6 in #589?
I think what's climbing the facade of the house is Parthenocissus -
don't know what this is in Englisch. It will be spectacular in autumn,
in deep red and yellow colours! 
I too love such houses...


*Döbling (6)*


The Sievering Church St. Severin goes back to a chapel from 1330.
It still has some old parts (Gothic). The Churchtower even could go back
to a Roman watchtower. 











I love this side of the church!
(3 impressions)































Sievering (part of Döbling) all over in spring blossoms...


----------



## yansa

*Döbling (7)*


At the bus station... 











Nice colours and reflections in a glass store
(3 impressions)































Anonymous selfie ;-)











Schnellbahn Station Oberdöbling


----------



## paul62

Beyonce by the bus station,and a Yansa selfie.
Nice shots.


----------



## yansa

Hi *Paul, *thanks for looking in and liking! 


*Döbling (8, end)*


kay:kay::lol:











This probably is "Pink Polly", as we can read on the bag... ;-)


Legs !! :applause:











Today I went into the garden of this very nice Restaurant I mentioned
before, "Zum Schwammerl".











The "G'spritzte" (white wine with Mineral water) was so superb...










that I decided to have another bite - Mousse au Chocolate and coffee ("Kleiner Brauner").
The staff also is very friendly. I will come back for a bigger meal some day. kay:











The glow... 











Very British... ;-)











Light...


----------



## Benonie

:applause: What a gorgeous updates here, Yansa! You really have an eye for beauty.
To many favourites, but this one is top! And all the colorful flowers, the details, the lady in pink....


----------



## yansa

Benonie said:


> :applause: What a gorgeous updates here, Yansa! You really have an eye for beauty.
> To many favourites, but this one is top! And all the colorful flowers, the details, the lady in pink....


 Thank you so much, Ben! 
Am so glad that you like my pics so much.
This makes my evening. :banana:


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> Beyonce by the bus station,and a Yansa selfie.
> Nice shots.


Thank you so much, Paul!


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! astonishing pictures again :applause: 

 cool photo


----------



## Gratteciel

Splendid pictures Yansa!


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much, *Roman* & *Roberto*! 



Intermezzo:


*Neubau (7th district), Kaiserstraße:*


Yesterday on the way home from the doctor:


----------



## General Electric

So beautiful garden, charming...


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, guys! 


*With the MS Wien on Danube and Danube Channel (1)*


Schwedenplatz. Today we go on board the MS Wien. 











The first look out of the ship:











The Vindobona, a ship styled by the artist Friedensreich Hundertwasser, passes by:











Enjoying the green banks of Danube Channel from the sundeck:











Here the Danube Channel enters the Danube:











This is the moment they play the Danube Waltz... ;-)











We meet the Carnuntum:











We approach power station and floodgate Freudenau:


----------



## Gratteciel

Each photo is a wonderful scenario!


----------



## yansa

General Electric said:


> So beautiful garden, charming...


Thank you for your nice comment, General Electric!
The garden is a small park near the place where I live... 



gratteciel said:


> Each photo is a wonderful scenario!


Thank you, Roberto! 
Today was a sunny and happy day on board of the ship.
Sorrows were left behind...
If I could I would enter the sea and go for a long, long, long journey. ;-)



*With the MS Wien on Danube and Danube Channel (2)*


While the MS Wien had a stay in the floodgate...











... there was time for a meal:











The stairs to heaven. No, to the sundeck... ;-)











... where it was rather fresh because of the wind:











As talking of wind...











The Buddhist Pagode as a symbol for peace:











Hihi, a ship named "Kaspar"... ;-)











That nice elderly pair in the middle seemed to come from Northern Germany,
from the "Waterkant". He had a golden earring. ;-)











In the distance we see Kahlenberg and Leopoldsberg,
and Vienna's highest building, the DC Tower.
By the way, now it seems sure that the second twin will be built. kay:


----------



## yansa

*With the MS Wien on Danube and Danube Channel (3)*


Behind our ship...











The bridges came so close I could nearly touch them!
If one would stand on the seats he could climb the bridge. 
Of course I don't recommend that! :lol:











A day to remember...











Bridge after bridge we passed...











A nice lifebelt.
Thanks god we didn't need it. :lol:











Marina











The skyscrapers of Donaucity.
A big one is coming, the "River Beatrice":


----------



## yansa

Thank you for looking in and liking, *Leon* and *Roberto*! 



*With the MS Wien on Danube and Danube Channel (4)*


The river police, amused... :lol:











Millennium Tower and Kahlenberg











Another big one, Scenic Amber / Valletta:











The mighty church on Mexico Place has resemblance to a Medieval Castle...











Ships from Bratislava and Strassbourg:











Donaucity











I love everything that has to do with water, (severe) weather and ships. ;-)











Austria's tallest, the DC Tower










Will be continued!


----------



## openlyJane

Haha! The person in pink; and the elderly lady trying to pretend she has not noticed....very amusing. Plus lots of interesting shots and effects; especially liking the one with the red car in the background and the glassware in the foreground.


----------



## openlyJane

That is a very distinctive tower indeed. I imagine that many local people do not like it and find it quite intimidating?


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



openlyJane said:


> Haha! The person in pink; and the elderly lady trying to pretend she has not noticed....very amusing.


I had the feeling everybody held his breath as Pink Polly crossed the street,
inclusive the car drivers. ;-) Found out that he/she is a dessous model
living in Baden near Vienna and likes pink, high heels, hot pants, 
fast cars and designer cloth. And for sure he likes to have and make fun. 

https://www.facebook.com/PINK-POLLY-1400116190306937/




openlyJane said:


> Plus lots of interesting shots and effects; especially liking the one with the red car in the background and the glassware in the foreground.


Thank you very much, Jane! 



openlyJane said:


> That is a very distinctive tower indeed. I imagine that many local people do not like it and find it quite intimidating?


Don't know how the locals feel, but I like this "dark eminence". ;-)
Visit him two, three times a year - he has something repellent, but also fascinating...


*With the MS Wien on Danube and Danube Channel (5)*


Donaucity and Reichsbrücke
The old Reichsbrücke broke down and fell into the Danube on August 1st, 1976!











Millennium Tower, mirrored











Our captain 











Millennium Tower, Detail











The schoolship Bertha von Suttner and Florido Tower











Kahlenberg & Leopoldsberg











The Otto Wagner lions of the weir- and sluice system in Nussdorf:











Yesterdays clouds told us that the weather on the next day will not be so fine
any more. ;-)


----------



## shik2005

Stunning series about Döbling. Well, Pink Poly is something, sure


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and welcome *Katarzyna DJ* to my thread! 



shik2005 said:


> Stunning series about Döbling. Well, Pink Poly is something, sure


Thanks, Igor!  Well, Pink Polly, the paradise bird, brings a smile
on people's faces where ever he goes, I'm sure! ;-)


*With the MS Wien on Danube and Danube Channel (6)*


We have a stay in the Nussdorf sluice:











I used the time to have a Sachertorte and a coffee. ;-)
The young sailor had an eye at the development in the sluice.











I took a look into the cockpit of the ship:











And the trip goes on:
Building by Zaha Hadid











The waste incineration plant Spittelau styled by the artist Friedensreich Hundertwasser:










The Rossauer Barracks (casern)











Near Schwedenplatz again: The Urania











The old man and the young sailor


----------



## El_Greco

Fantastic updates! Would love to go on a Danube cruise! kay:


----------



## yansa

*With the MS Wien on Danube and Danube Channel (7, end)*


The MS Wien approaches the shipping pier:











An important moment for the young sailor:











I went from board and strolled along Danube Channel for a while:





















View over the Channel into the 2nd district:





















"Men's style"-break :lol:











There she rolles along for the second time this day, the MS Wien...











Today I was at the harbour near Mexikoplatz - report will follow. ;-)


----------



## yansa

Paul, nice to see you looking in! 



El_Greco said:


> Fantastic updates! Would love to go on a Danube cruise! kay:


Thank you, El Greco! I'm glad that my pics have been an inspiration for you. I will do it myself again, next time perhaps with the Hundertwasser Ship. ;-)


----------



## Romashka01

Great updates! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I've visited Vienna in 2011 and I stayed for six days. I had the opportunity to walk around the city and explore it, I really had a great time. Vienna is for sure one of the most beautiful cities in the world. Your photos remind me of that. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW! This last set is stunning! Is there something Mexican in the Mexico Place or is it just the name? The church is very nice!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much for your interest and for liking! 



Romashka01 said:


> Great updates! kay:


Thank you, dear Roman! 



Skopje/Скопје;132310852 said:


> I've visited Vienna in 2011 and I stayed for six days. I had the opportunity to walk around the city and explore it, I really had a great time. Vienna is for sure one of the most beautiful cities in the world. Your photos remind me of that. kay:


I'm glad that you liked Vienna so much, Skopje/Ckonje.
Welcome to my thread! 



gratteciel said:


> WOW! This last set is stunning! Is there something Mexican in the Mexico Place or is it just the name? The church is very nice!


Indeed, Roberto, the Mexikoplatz has something to with Mexiko.
It has it's Name since 1956 and it reminds of the fact that Mexico in 1938
was the only country that protested against the Anschluss Austria's to Germany. 
The beautiful Church has the name of Francis of Assisi and was finished
in 1910. The style is "rheinisch-romanesque", and it's 73 metres high!


*In the Police District of "Soko Donau" ;-)*
*Part 1*


"Soko Donau" ("Soko Wien" in Germany) is a very successful Austrian
crime series. I love it!  The main characters:

http://images01.kurier.at/46-57079718.jpg/23.314.814

"Soko Wien", German Intro:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRmddeL-RFk

Near and in the places we will see today the shootings for Soko Donau
took place. ;-)

We start our walk on Mexikoplatz which is not far from Danube and Reichsbrücke:











The wonderful church can be seen from many places of Vienna:











Between church and Danube I found beautiful wild plants, like this pavot rouge:











Witches herbs have become rare nowadays in Vienna. ;-)
So it was a great honour for me to meet this wonderful henbane,
whose tradition in use goes back to Celtic times:










The plant is extremely poisonous - please no experiments!

The first ship we meet today is the River Aria -
Millennium Tower and Kahlenberg in the background:





















Ships from many countries of the world are welcome here:











On the riverwalk I found this enchanting early rose:











Will be continued later!


----------



## shik2005

This Church has the size of a town, no less


----------



## Leongname

a beautiful update! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Impressive church, nice flowers, great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



shik2005 said:


> This Church has the size of a town, no less


Indeed! ;-)



Leongname said:


> a beautiful update! kay:





Benonie said:


> Impressive church, nice flowers, great pictures! :cheers:


Thank you so much for nice comments, Igor, Leon & Ben! 



*In the Police District of "Soko Donau" ;-)*
*Part 2*


The A'Rosa Riva presents herself in a quite romantic styling. ;-)





















Ever been kissed by a ship? ;-)











Nice colour effects in petrol and bright orange...











Reflections











Eyecatcher near the big river:











I always must hold myself back not to go on board... ;-)











It would not be very intelligent to smoke here. ;-)


----------



## yansa

*In the Police District of "Soko Donau" ;-)*
*Part 3*


Danube Tower

You can have a meal up there in a rotating platform and have a nice view over Vienna.
On windy days like today the whole tower slightly moves... ;-)











Directly near Danube River there blossoms one of the best medicines
for the heart: Hawthorn.











Hurrah, the beaver is alive near Danube! :banana:











Danube Beauty 











So this was from yesterday.
The following pics are from today.

View from Reichsbrücke over the river Danube.
The stormy wind was so cold I shivered the whole time.











This cute Little Girl performed a dance beneath the "Mexican Church"! 










So sweet! 











In this building many of the indoor shooting for the crime series
"Soko Donau" was made:











Will be continued later.
Half frozen because of the strong wind, but the walk near the river brought
some very nice photo-opportunities...


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and liking! 


*In the Police District of "Soko Donau" ;-)*
*Part 4 (end)*


The Church St. Francis of Assisi on Mexikoplace, seen from Reichsbrücke:











A ship from Bratislava in Vienna Harbour:











The water glitters in the sun, but the wind was icy
(read in the morning of wind velocity about 70 km/h at Vienna Jubiläumswarte):











Did you know that St. Stephen's Cathedral can be seen from Reichsbrücke? ;-)
I discovered this today!











If one would be forced to go to water in this small dinghy of the
Admiral Tegetthoff...











... he would have had a real adventure on the waves today! :lol:
Look how wild the water is (compared to yesterday's pics):











Donaucity skyscrapers with nice foreground:











Oh I love this... "machinery" - what ever it is... ;-)











This is the "real Soko Donau" ;-) - the river Police:










The storm has thrown a plant to ground!



Last impression of an unforgettable day at the Danube:











Next time we will discover a mysterious order which goes back to the
Middle Ages an who resides where the Cathedral looks into it's yard...
I felt a little like in the books of Dan Brown, but in a very positive sense.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful sets and thank you very much for the explanation Yansa.


----------



## Romashka01

Gorgeous thread :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much for liking and thanks *Roberto* and *Roman*
for you nice feedback! 


Today's exploration of an old building will bring us back to the Middle Ages,
to an old and mysterious order, to people, who don't think in weeks, months
or years, but in centuries.


*The Teutonic Order (1)*


I wanted to have some music for this updates, but it was hard to find
music related to the Crusades on YouTube _without_ hate comments from
both sides. I think I managed it. ;-)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwpah0m-x8s

Who ever liked the books of Dan Brown will probably like this story.;-)

One of the many churches in the first district...











Never been inside until the day a big door stood open.
It caught my eye and I went in...











At this door for the first time we meet the "Tatzenkreuz" (cross pattée),
which also is typical for the Templar...

We stand in the dim corridor of an old building. First thing that caught
my eye was a Memorial for the German inhabitants of Brünn and their
suffering in the year 1945:











Nearby a beautiful mosaic picture shows Elisabeth of Thüringen, which
together with Mary is the patroness of the Teutonic Order:











Here you can read about this extraordinary woman in English:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_of_Hungary


From the corridor we reach the church and take a look inside:











Very special wall decoration - don't know exactly what this is...


Near the entrance a statue Mary with the Child:











I wanted to discover more and went into a large yard:











At the left hand, when you enter, you find a female figure with a wheel -
probably the Holy Catherine from Alexandria, she is a martyr and portrayed
with a wheel:










And where ever you look - the "Tatzenkreuz". ;-)
Already in a Dan Brown-mood? 

Here is the cryptic figure again:











Will be continued...


----------



## yansa

*The Teutonic Order (2)*


I suddenly had the feeling of "something" watching me.
Looked up and... wow - the South Tower of St. Stephens Cathedral
seemed to lean a little and look into the yard... 

What a mystic place in the shadow and shelter of the Cathedral...











From time to time someone scurried through the yard, but I did not see
many people. Not many people, but signs of their presence, like this place
for a rest and a talk:











I had the feeling to explore something very personal, and that my
presence had not gone unnoticed... On the other hand, it's not forbidden
to go in there - they have a museum and a guest house. 
Mozart also had been in this house for a while.

So I stayed and enjoyed all those interesting impressions that surrounded me:











An old stone, the next riddle...











Another Tatzenkreuz, this time with a long haired figure that fights a Lion,
must be Samson. 
The Samson story origins from the Old Testament, the Book of Judges.
Samson stands for strength.











Here you can see the Samson by Leonhard von Brixen, a nice portrayal:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/Brixen_Domkreuzgang_A05_Samson.JPG

Samson was in love with Delila, which even was adopted by modern Pop Music ;-)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DQVqN4arxk


Here we meet Catherine again - her wheel only is a fragment:











I love the aspidistra they have in their yard:











Meanwhile I was sunken so deeply into my Dan Brown-mood that I felt
timeless and never wanted to go back to modern world... :lol:











In the third part I'll show you the "Knights" themselves whose pictures
I found in a display case in the dim corridor...


----------



## Benonie

So beautiful! This is one of my favourites.

We once took the Twin City Liner to travel from Bratislava to Vienna along the Danube river, which was a great axperience, I must say. It was 35°C or so, but on the deck of the high speed catamaran the wind through our hair and on our face felt healing.


----------



## yansa

*The Teutonic Order (3, end)*


So here they are... ;-)
They began as Crusaders and nowadays care for old and ill people
and are engaged in pastoral care.











And here it is, on the candle - the Crusader's Ship! ;-)











I think it is time now to give all of you who are interested in the long
history of this Order the link to the very comprehensive Wikipedia article:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teutonic_Order


The typical coat with the Tatzenkreuz:











For me it really is astonishing that they are still here after all this years
of varied history!

Since the year 2000 Abt Bruno Platter is Hochmeister (leader of the Order),
and he reports to the Pope personally ("er untersteht dem Papst persönlich" - 
I hope I did translate this correctly, my English is not very good).











I discovered a second Yard, in look and size similar to the first:











A symbol for defensive potential? ;-)
The Wahlspruch (Slogan) of the Order is "Helfen, _Wehren_, Heilen". ;-)
(Help, defense, heal)

In the background you can see arches, a rarity, so called "Schwibbogen".





















The second yard:











The atmospheric passage from one yard to the other:











A last view:










But I will come again for sure!
What an interesting and mysterious place this is...


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely photos, Yansa.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, friends, for looking in and liking! 



Benonie said:


> So beautiful! This is one of my favourites.
> 
> We once took the Twin City Liner to travel from Bratislava to Vienna along the Danube river, which was a great axperience, I must say. It was 35°C or so, but on the deck of the high speed catamaran the wind through our hair and on our face felt healing.


Thank you, Ben!
Yes, a travel with the high speed catamaran must be a nice adventure! ;-)
The cool wind on board of a ship always is fine on hot summer days.



openlyJane said:


> Lovely photos, Yansa.


Thank you, dear Jane!


----------



## shik2005

Very inspiring updates. Thanks!


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Very inspiring updates. Thanks!


My pleasure, Igor! 
Thanks für your nice respond! 


Found today:













*** 












Vienna's "dark eminence" has a publik skyterrace... 
More later. ;-)


----------



## Romashka01

Great update,Yansa! Really interesting place and your description :yes:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice updates! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in & liking!

*Buho*, nice to see you here.  Welcome to my thread.

And thank you, *Roman* & *Roberto*, for your kind response! 



*DC Tower (1)*


The entrance to Austria's highest building:











Up there we wanna go! :banana:











A very quick lift takes us up. The last four floors we take a second lift.
It's very quiet up there - a young couple and a group of Asian guests.

A real sky lounge...











The view in all directions is overwhelming.
After five seconds I know that this adventure was worth the Euro 9,50. ;-)

Vienna International Center ("UNO City")











Kaisermühlen / Kaiserwasser / Alte Donau











A neighbouring skyscraper nearly looks tiny seen from the DC Tower. ;-)











Danube with Danube Island.
The view goes to the vast plains in the Southeast.





















Ernst Happel Stadium

The green recreation space is the Prater.











More about DC Towers (one day there will be two of them ;-)

http://www.dctowers.at/index.php?lang=en


----------



## yansa

*DC Tower (2)*


Oh, let's do some Skye Edwards music to this updates ;-)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwuuuaKlXJ4


Here we look to the highest part of the building:











Sunken City











Toy cars ;-)











Star Trek ;-)










Must be very nice at night...


Reichsbrücke











Beautiful St. Francis of Assisi Church on Mexiko Place:











This nearly brought me to tears ;-)
Schneeberg (Snow Mountain in Lower Austria) cannot be seen every day...

Foreground, left: Church St. Charles
The skyscrapers left are Wohnpark Alterlaa











Some of the Donaucity skyscrapers:











Millennium Tower, in the background the hills of Vienna Woods:











The Danube Tower, another opportunity to see Vienna from above:
There you can have a meal on a rotating viewing platform.
My preferred viewing points: St. Stephen's Cathedral - North Tower.
And DC Tower.


----------



## Leongname

superb shots of city!


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful updates,Silvia kay: I like Sievering, it's very charming and cozy neighborhood!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 




Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful updates,Silvia kay: I like Sievering, it's very charming and cozy neighborhood!


Thank you so much, Roman! 


*Sievering (3)*


Fence of an artist's house:












Small is beautiful ;-)












In this side lane with an old villa I met the car of the Austrian Rescue Dog Brigade. 











Here are pictures of the winter activity of the brave dogs:

http://www.oerhb.at/ueber-uns/galerie/winteruebung-2015.html


I never miss to smell on the lilac blossoms...












Beautiful tulip group in a foregarden:












Spring had walked this way before me... 












Another inviting side path, probably ending in the vineyards:












Interesting old building with stork on the roof: A child is born.


----------



## yansa

*Sievering (4)*


A charming housegarden:












This stork seems overworked! :lol:












The Daringerhof, built 1907/1908 by Adolf Micheroli (late historistic).












I enjoyed the view to the beautiful building from a guestgarden 
on the opposite side of the street. 












This is a fascinating and perhaps a little scary place...
In former times here was the Sievering "plague-cemetery" where the
victims of the plague 1679 were buried. The first cross was erected in 1697.
The "Reisserkreuz" (Reisser Cross) of today origins from the year 1920,
and the mosaic was added in 1968.
Nearby is a vineyard. 





















The Cross can be found on the upper end of Agnes Lane.

Near it there blossoms a splendid example of Beinwell (Symphytum):


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing pics! Lots of beautiful flowers!


----------



## Leongname

such fabulous updates Silvia!
p.s. do they drink tea with milk? http://up.picr.de/25379660vs.jpg LOL


----------



## KamZolt

I didn't expect Vienna to be so green.


----------



## orangutangulis

yansa said:


> Thank you all for looking in and liking!
> 
> 
> *In the Police District of "Soko Donau" ;-)*
> *Part 4 (end)*
> 
> 
> 
> Last impression of an unforgettable day at the Danube:


russian-made "meteor" hydrofoil in Vienna?... a permanent line Bratislava-Vienna? - how much time does it take to get to Bratislava from Vienna?

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/84/MeteorHydrofoil.jpg


----------



## orangutangulis

googled it myself - Regular Cruises by Hydrofoil

1 hour and 45 minutes long cruise by a hydrofoil express boat from the Bratislava’s downtown to Vienna including crossing of the lock chambers in Freudenau. A popular day trip offers an opportunity to discover natural beauties of the river Danube as well as the chance to spend a day in the centre of Austria’s capital.


----------



## paul62

Beautiful updates Yansa.


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> Amazing pics! Lots of beautiful flowers!


Thank you, dear Roberto! 




Leongname said:


> such fabulous updates Silvia!


Thank you so much, Leon! 




Leongname said:


> p.s. do they drink tea with milk?





Leongname said:


> http://up.picr.de/25379660vs.jpg LOL


Neither nor, I think. We are in Sievering. They all drink wine, even the storks. :rofl:





KamZolt said:


> I didn't expect Vienna to be so green.


Vienna has the Vienna Woods as green belt, some more big green areas
in town as Prater, Laaer Wood, Augarten, Schönbrunn Park, in the first
district the famous parks Stadtpark, Volksgarten and Burggarten -
but there are very densely built districts with lack of green space
like the districts 4 - 8. 




orangutangulis said:


> googled it myself - Regular Cruises by Hydrofoil
> 
> 1 hour and 45 minutes long cruise by a hydrofoil express boat from the Bratislava’s downtown to Vienna including crossing of the lock chambers in Freudenau. A popular day trip offers an opportunity to discover natural beauties of the river Danube as well as the chance to spend a day in the centre of Austria’s capital.


Welcome to my thread, orangutangulis, and thank you very much for
finding out such interesting details about the hydrofoil express boat from
Bratislava! kay:




paul62 said:


> Beautiful updates Yansa.


Thank you very much, Paul! 

Thanks all for looking and liking!


*Sievering (5)*


This is like what we call "Schrebergarten" in Vienna: a little garden
with a small garden house (often wooden), some fruit trees,
ornamental plants - and garden gnomes ;-):













Iris after rain:












The look through a fence shows a... golden garden dwarf! :lol:












Looks like someone had cut out a piece ;-)












Nice front garden with draw well:























Richly decorated:


----------



## yansa

*Sievering (6, end)*


For this clematis I left the bus. ;-)























On warmer days it's nice to sit here, have a drink and enjoy the view
to beautiful white Daringer Hof, the building on the other side of the street.












This glass store is a good place for photographers. ;-)












The young newspaper friends 












Tulips near Schnellbahn Station Oberdöbling


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots, oh how I love those quaint character houses with spring flowers in a quiet neighborhood.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking and liking! 




capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots, oh how I love those quaint character houses with spring flowers in a quiet neighborhood.


Thank you very much, capricorn2000! 



*7th district / Neubau (1)*


Neubaugasse mainly...

Vienna's 7th district has something that inspires to creative photography -
sometimes with a twinkle. ;-)


A fly, shocked to death by a crazy beetle? :lol:























Reflection in a lamp store:












A young Elton? 












Neubaugasse, mirrored in sun glasses:












Waiting for colour loving guests:












Impressive graffiti:























Easy rider ;-)












Closed on Sundays...


----------



## yansa

*7th district / Neubau (2, end)*


Some of the many interesting Neubaugasse entrances...
























































Hi there!


----------



## Leongname

cool reflection of a building on sunglasses!


----------



## openlyJane

Particularly like the image of the bicycle with the bird about to land on it. Nicely composed.


----------



## Benonie

^^ Some of your best posts and pictures! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful and artistic photos. Great!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you so much, *Leon*, *Jane*, *Ben* and *Roberto*,
for your kind comments! :hug:


*From bridge to bridge (1)*


Today we move along tramline D from Schemerl Bridge to Döblinger Steg.
We will see bridges, ships, trains, trams, historic and modern buildings
and the one or other surprise. 


The two lions over Nussdorf Wehr are by Rudolf Weyr. The plans
for Wehr and Schemerl Bridge are from Otto Wagner and Siegmund Taussig.











Danube near Nussdorf with the ships "Der kleine Prinz" (Bremen) and
"Primadonna" (Vienna). But my attention is drawn to the dark, rusty ship
in the foreground. ;-) 











I love to be at the Danube...











The former Administration Building of the Wehr (Secessionist building):











Meadow with beautiful trees near the river:











The pretty "Negrelli":











The sky changed and I hoped that a thunderstorm was coming. ;-)











Awesome weather atmosphere:











For serveral minutes an endless seeming freight train went over another near bridge:











A "Wiesel" City Shuttle passes the Trainstation Nussdorf.
I love the vineyards that in the background grow very steep:


----------



## yansa

*From bridge to bridge (2)*


Wild water under a wild sky












I don't know what they are building here, but I like the machines. ;-)












No thunderstorm, so I decided to walk to the near Nussdorf to visit
the small historic buildings.

A tramway driving school near lilac, that's Nussdorf. ;-)












I love this:












Pittoresk Nussdorf wall












Line D brings people to Nussdorf:












A short visit at one of my favourite buildings in Kahlenberger Street:























Tramline D on it's way:












A very old building (12./13. century):












Will be continued with Karl Marx Hof, Spittelau and Döblinger Steg.


----------



## Gratteciel

I like the look of that tram. Very nice pics dear Yansa!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely photos again! I especially like 'The pretty "Negrelli"' and 'I love this'


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Silvia (I hope, I got your name right)!


----------



## yansa

^^ Thanks all for looking in and liking, and thank you so much, my dear friends
*Roberto*,* Roman* and *Igor*, for your kind comments! 

*@Igor: *Yes, you are right - my name in real life is Silvia. 


*From bridge to bridge (3)*


Lovely Nussdorf












View to the Schnellbahn Trainstation Nussdorf












Within a few minutes tram D brings us to Vienna's best known council housing,
the Karl Marx Hof. It's a really big complex of buildings!












Karl Marx Hof with wonderful chestnut:












Another few minutes, and we've reached Spittelau, where we find a
building by Zaha Hadid and the waste incineration plant by Friedensreich Hundertwasser. 
Spittelau also is a public transport junction.

We enter the area of the Zaha Hadid building:












American style ;-)











Old and new architecture make an exciting match...























Wow! ;-)


----------



## yansa

*From bridge to bridge (4)*


The Traffic Agency surely is not the most beautiful building in Vienna. ;-)
In the background the tower of the Hundertwasser waste incineration plant:











Looking out from Underground Station Spittelau you can see this
"Vienna chaos" :lol: 











The Underground near Station Spittelau











The Zaha Hadid building above Danube Channel:











The following impressions are at Hundertwasser waste incineration plant:































Meanwhile I find Puber really, really annoying...
Out of jail, he continued to cover Vienna with his name.
He's one of the sprayer who destroys other artists work,
even the wall paintings of schools and kindergarten!

I think meanwhile he's in jail again.










Here's a link to an english text about Puber:

https://colo773322.wordpress.com/tag/puber/












These "signs on the glass wall" I find quite interesting, they correspond
perfectly with the architectural details of the plant in the background.


----------



## yansa

*From bridge to bridge (5, end)*

Anyone in the mood to hear some music while looking at this pics? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7zoudZMxVE


Still at Spittelau.
Rails seen through glass:


































Playing with an Underground pic ;-)























Adventurous as I am ;-), somehow I came on this very narrow way
directly beside the cars. 












At the end it led me - to my own surprise - 
to Döblinger Steg, one of the most beautiful bridges of Vienna:











It came to my mind that a ride with tramline D would be quite a good idea
for tourists to spend a varied day in Vienna. 

Take the tram D and see for instance Vienna's new Main Train Station, Belvedere, Schwarzenbergplatz, 
Ringstraße from Schwarzenbergplatz to Vienna Stock Exchange, Sigmund Freud Museum in Berggasse, 
Spittelau, Döblinger Steg, Karl Marx-Hof, Schemerlbrücke and Nussdorf. kay:


----------



## Leongname

wow! this update is full of beauty!!!
so fascinating image : http://up.picr.de/25429738dg.jpg beautiful architecture. 

and very nice and successful your experiment: http://up.picr.de/25429993uc.jpg


----------



## Benonie

Great updates again Yansa!



> I think meanwhile he's in jail again.


Good! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful updates! Incineration plant is very nice.
Döblinger Steg is also a beautiful bridge.


----------



## yansa

^^ Thanks for all the nice likes, and thank you dear *Leon*, *Ben* and *Roberto*
for commenting so kindly! 


The next set is meant to thank you for giving me such a friendly welcome 
in this forum and to thank you for your interest and kind feedback on what
I have shown so far.
The pics are all about spring in Vienna. 


*A set to make you happy  (1)*


The Pötzleinsdorf Park, in the style of an English landscape garden,
is a romantic realm of spring at the time of azalea blossom.


----------



## yansa

*A set to make you happy  (2)*
























Schoenbrunn Park, a formal baroque garden, now is all about lilac, peony,
wisteria and azalea.























The Hietzing entrance of the Schönbrunn Park:












The angels figures of a St. Mary Column near this entrance are very expressive:


----------



## yansa

*A set to make you happy  (3,end)*


A "Maibaum" is erected for the 1st May, and it's an old folk custom
that the neighbours try to steal the tree in the night to the 1st May. ;-)














































































The day before 1st May (National Holiday and Labour Day) - a magic moment:

Schönbrunn Palace was in the shadow, while the flag had full sunlight.












I will be not online for several days and probably be back after the weekend. Wish you all a good time!


----------



## General Electric

Wow, impressive how each pictures are taking with so much rightness! Very very nice !!!


----------



## Romashka01

Very beautiful :happy: Thanks for your good work, Dear Silvia!


----------



## Malle324

Really, really, really astonishing photos! Been planning to visit Vienna for a long time. Its kind of shame that this beautiful place is about 30 minutes by train for me and I'm simply too lazy  but thanks to your photos I'm working on some plan and hopefully this summer something comes up!


----------



## Gratteciel

Fascinating City! Thank you very much Dear Silvia for this beautiful present.


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful pictures, Silvia! And very interesting excursion!


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! Nussdorlf is one little quaint and charming town with character houses.


----------



## Gratteciel

Silvia! Welcome back!!!


----------



## yansa

Good morning, back again... 

I'm glad you liked the last sets and thank you very much for liking!
Special thanks to you, *General Electric*, *Roman*, *Malle324*, *Roberto*, *Igor* and *capricorn2000*
for your kind words! 

@*Malle324*: Am happy that my pics eventually tempt you for a trip 
to Vienna in summer! I'm sure you will like it.
Feel welcome to my thread! 


*1st district (1)*


Parliament












Museum of Natural History and the lions of Law Courts on the right side:












I loved the colours of tulips they have chosen this spring, the mix of pink
with a little orange.


My favourite figure of the Parliament fountain ;-)












Volksgarten: Theseus Temple and Town Hall











I'm looking forward to the rose blossom which Volksgarten is famous for.
Not only a pleasure for the eye but also for the nose... ;-)


Joy of spring












The Fiaker coachman is reading "Romeo and Juliet of our Century" ;-)












A look into Demel's 












Graben with Plague Column


----------



## yansa

*1st district (2)*


Graben, baroque St. Peter Church
























I'm no big friend of porcelain figures, but here I found some really nice:


































This beautiful store has an interesting and varied history:











Sorry that I only found an article in German about E. Braun & Co.: 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._Braun_%26_Co.


On Stephen's Place












Guests from all over the world being under the spell of the cathedral ;-)


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pics, Silvia!


----------



## shik2005

It is real pleasure to visit this thread, Silvia...


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> Beautiful pics, Silvia!






shik2005 said:


> It is real pleasure to visit this thread, Silvia...


Thank you so much, dear friends, for your kind response :hug:
and thank you all for liking! :banana:



*1st district (3, end)*




Nice advertisement for Italian icecream












Building reflected in Haas House












Haas House, detail












Oh I love this little side lane to approach the cathedral...












What a nice detail... ;-)












St. Stephen's Cathedral reflected and whirled ;-)












Pure Gothic without effects












"Sisi's saddlebag" - for over 350,- Euro !! :nuts: :nuts: ;-)












The lion thinks, they all are nuts here... :lol:












Palais Coburg, hotel for VIPs like high-ranking politicians











Next time we climb Vienna's highest spiral staircase...


----------



## Romashka01

Delightful photos, Silvia! :happy: 
Very impressive Cathedral! _
'The Fiaker coachman'_ - I like this photo effect


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Delightful photos, Silvia! :happy:


Thank you very much, Roman! 



Romashka01 said:


> Very impressive Cathedral!


Soon you will see and read more about St. Stephens!



Romashka01 said:


> _ 'The Fiaker coachman'_ - I like this photo effect


In my programme "ACDSee Pro 3" this effect simply is called "Alt" ("Old"). ;-) I like it too.


----------



## General Electric

Very fine! Always a pleasure to discover your photos full of imagination


----------



## yansa

General Electric said:


> Very fine! Always a pleasure to discover your photos full of imagination


Thank you for your kind words, General Electric! And thanks to all for
visiting this thread and liking! 


*Where the Death played Ninepins (1)*


This is the challenge: 343 steps of an old, narrow spiral staircase...











...leading up to the "Türmerstube" in the South Tower of St. Stephen's Cathedral, which is 137 meters high:












Partly it's quite dark on the spiral staircase!
From time to time we look out through little openings in the wall.
Here we are not higher than the trees outside. ;-)























There are no banisters. But the bigger problem are people who are
coming down while you are climbing up. ;-) If there were two people
with massive overweight they would really get a problem on this stair. ;-)












The stairs seem endless...
Now we are higher than the other church towers:












Strange more than 1000 years old faces look on us... :lol:












Somehow the spiral stairs lead directly into the Middle Ages -
in my imagination... ;-)

Higher and higher we get...












The gargoyle looks as if he felt a little dizzy - like me. ;-)


----------



## paul62

:applause:Good shot.


----------



## yansa

*Where the Death played Ninepins (2)*


We have reached the "Alte Glockenstube" (Old Bell Room)...











... where until April 12th 1945 the historic bell "Pummerin" was hanging. In war the
Cathedral was damaged, the Pummerin fell and broke. This was a big shock for Austria.












The new Pummerin hangs in the North Tower and can be reached by lift.

He seems to sing out loud... :lol:












The left figure with the long hair is Samsom, fighting with a lion:












The Old Bell Room is fascinating...
And gives chance to recover before climbing the rest of the spiral stairs. ;-)












Sweating, crawling on his knees, the visitor reaches with last effort
the door to the saving Türmerstube. :lol:
No, only joking. ;-)












The view is overwhelming.

Green cupola: St. Peter Church
Neo-gothic Towers: Votiv Church
Dark building: AKH (General Hospital)












Dark church: Minorites Church
Neo-gothic Tower: Town Hall
White church: Jesuit Church












Love the old binoculars they have in the windows.
Four windows: North, East, South, West.











In part 3 I'll tell you how Master Kunrat died...
There are several spooky legends around the Cathedral.


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> :applause:





paul62 said:


> Good shot.


Thank you, Paul! Glad to see you looking in here. 



*Where the Death played Ninepins (3)*


The roofs of Vienna












Nice roofterrace












Binocular and North Tower












Left: North Tower, in the background Danube Tower
View to some of Vienna's Skyscrapers, in the background the DC Tower












Other people's roofs are really interesting... ;-)












Haas House












The Türmerstube

In former times a watchman spent the nights in this room and blew 
his horn when he saw a fire. Beside the Türmerstube in another small
room there was a little ninepins alley.











One night when the watchman was absent, the drunkard Master Kunrat,
climbed the stairs to the Türmerstube and the ninepins alley to have
a little game with himself. Suddenly a spooky grey figure appeared and
said that he would play with Master Kunrat.

Kunrat tried to betray, took one of the ninepins and threw it out of the window.
The grey figure turned into a giant and said with a dark voice:
"I strike all nine, even if there are only eight."

He threw the bowl, eight ninepins and Master Kunrat fell to ground.
The Death himself had played the spooky game with Kunrat...

The original lantern of the watchman:


----------



## yansa

*Where the Death played Ninepins (4, end)*


Belvedere and garden












Interesting roof terrace












Fascinating 1st district view












This is an original Turkish cannonball
(with sanctified Palm twigs and perhaps a prayer that this may stay the
last exemplar ;-)












The "megaphone" of the watchman is hanging near the window:












We go through this door and do the spiral staircase a second time.
Downwards it's easier. Though I've heard some people who said
that down is more horrible than up. ;-)












Point with a view:












Lovers who appreciated the historic place 












The Vienna of Master Kunrat (found in a shop on save ground ;-)












I'm sorry that some of the pics are not of high quality (lack of light, no tripod...), but I think the story was worth to be told.

For me this was a very emotional adventure.


----------



## openlyJane

Some particularly inspired and creative shots in the last few sets, Yansa.


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful architecture.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics Dear Silvia! 
The effort to reach the top is worth it. The views are excellent.
beautiful Town Hall!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you for your kind words,* Jane*, *El Greco* and *Roberto*!


----------



## shik2005

Fascinating updates, Silvia! Artistic shots & gorgeous views.


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Fascinating updates, Silvia! Artistic shots & gorgeous views.


Thank you so much, *Igor*, for your nice words! 
Thanks to all for looking in, commenting & liking!


"The detail tells the story", you once wrote, dear Jane. This definitely is right
for the colourful and atmospheric 7th district! So I will tell you about Neubau in details,
colours and crazy little snapshots. ;-)


Many pics - let's do it step by step.


*Where the Seventies are still alive - Neubau (1)*


Eyecatcher facade












Funny cake 












Old stores and new bike












Lovely house detail - perhaps little Amor, who stole honey? 












Bold colours












Reflection












Street market Neubaugasse












This fascinates me every time I pass ;-)












Street Scenes


----------



## yansa

*Where the Seventies are still alive - Neubau (2)*


Refreshing Neubaugasse












Perhaps I should buy a bike? :lol:
Bikes symbolize freedom, adventure, mobility and... being wild. ;-)
Here I loved the contrast to the old wooden door.












At the flower store (2 impressions)























Again a Neubau reflection












Neubau building reflected in a bottle Carina Lau Champaign












Two street scenes























Two more Neubau reflections


----------



## yansa

*Jane*, thank you for looking in and liking! 


*Where the Seventies still are alive - Neubau (3)*


Richly decorated old Singer 












Psychedelic corner ;-)












Still life























Tamed nature, surrounded by bicycles ;-)












In step ;-)












Wolf-Dieter Storl is one of my "heroes" - a very wise and likeable man.


































Where a friendly skeleton greets ;-) 
(left, bottom)
So many stores with phantasy and creativity...


----------



## Bög

Awesome thread! always looking forward for more... 

P.S. I noticed that many plants and its flowers in your shoots, you can come across in the wild as well in Argentina.


----------



## Gratteciel

Today sets are just gorgeous dear Silvia. Cemetery pics are impressive!


----------



## yansa

Slovenec said:


> Orgazmično!


Thanks! :lol: 



Slovenec said:


> Are those rhinos mating


No, the upper one is just looking for a better view.  



Slovenec said:


> you are a woman?





Slovenec said:


> :O I thought you are a man... because of him: https://www.google.si/search?q=jan%C5%A1a&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjx3pyLwfPMAhXmI8AKHUTGDXEQ_AUIBygB&biw=1366&bih=667#imgrc=EITxnBgXwXQ5eM%3A
> 
> 
> ( Janša, Yansa )



May I ask you - are you male or female? ;-)





Bög said:


> Awesome thread! always looking forward for more...


Thank you, Bög! Very nice of you! 




Bög said:


> P.S. I noticed that many plants and its flowers in your shoots, you can come across in the wild as well in Argentina.


I'm very near to nature, that's right. 





gratteciel said:


> Today sets are just gorgeous dear Silvia. Cemetery pics are impressive!


Thank you very much, dear Roberto! :hug:

Thank you all for your interest!



Today I will report from a walk through the first district on a sunny day
(seldom enough this May in Vienna - today we have nearly storm ;-).


*A walk through "Innere Stadt" (1)*


A little demonstration for more animal rights in front of the Parliament:












Sievering, where I was yesterday, smells of elderflowers and roses, and Volksgarten
has turned into a wonderful rose garden (one of the biggest rose collections
in Vienna):

























Baroque figures on Maria Theresien Platz:























Museum of Fine Arts and angel figure












Facade of the Museum of Technology:












The angel we saw before.
Such weather we call in Vienna Kaiserwetter ("Emperor's weather"). 
On such bright days the imperial "Vienna for the tourists" get's into it's top form. ;-)












Two young Rikscha drivers on Ringstraße near Bellaria:












The short way from Burgtheater to Freyung always is nice:


----------



## Gratteciel

Just fantastic! Thank you so much for sharing dear Silvia. Great!


----------



## yansa

*A walk through "Innere Stadt" (2)*


We will see two beautiful places now, Freyung and Platz am Hof.
Freyung is a little more intimate, with restaurant gardens to sit outside,
and warm colours like the yellow of the Scots Church.
Platz am Hof is all elegance in bright White - and blue skies.

Scots Church












Turkish rider ("Heidenschuss")
Vienna and Turkey have a long common history. ;-)
When I was young the first thing we learned about history in groundschool
was about the two Turkish sieges of Vienna. They have even left their traces
in many of our folk legends. 












Platz am Hof























The beautiful way from Freyung to Judenplatz:












At every turn you can find Art Deco details in Vienna, like here over Mohrenapotheke:












Nice reflection












View into the shop window of a young female goldsmith (the golden collier
is excellent!). This is in a small lane called "Stoß im Himmel". An old legend
tells us about a vane woman who lived here. One day she said that she was
even better dressed than the Holy Virgin. A female beggar came to her and
gave her a magnificent dress, saying that she wanted for the dress what
would be covered by it in the third Midnight. Now - in the third Midnight
the vane woman could not get out of the hellish, firy dress and the beggar came
back as devil to fetch her soul.
In that moment, we are told, Holy Barbara gave the vane woman a saving push
so that the devil could not grab her. ;-)
Since that day the small lane is called Stoß im Himmel ("push into heaven" - 
hard to translate ;-).












Just around the corner is the gothic church Maria am Gestade.
In former times this was the traditional church of the Danube boatmen.












Near the church: We don't find many of them old and very small houses in Vienna -
it somehow reminds me of buildings in Liége, Belgium. ;-)


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> Just fantastic! Thank you so much for sharing dear Silvia. Great!


Thank you, dear Roberto! It makes my heart sing that so many of you
like my pics.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Leongname

nice and artistic Silvia!


----------



## General Electric

:tyty: Sincerly, you desserve it yansa! So many beautiful pics, even if Vienna is beautiful itself, that is not insignificant!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking & liking!



Leongname said:


> nice and artistic Silvia!


Thank you, dear Leon!




General Electric said:


> :tyty: Sincerly, you desserve it yansa! So many beautiful pics, even if Vienna is beautiful itself, that is not insignificant!


Thank you also, dear General Electric! Sweet smiley! 


*A walk through "Innere Stadt" (3)*


Delicate light and shadows on afternoon beside the Maria am Gestade Church:











Standing in the entrance, one can really feel like in the Middle Ages...











The houses on the right side also are very old:











The Art Deco Bridge "Hohe Brücke" ("High Bridge")





















View from the Bridge (on height Wipplinger Straße) down to Tiefer Graben:











Standing on that bridge you get this fine impressions:





















Without words ;-)











Inside Palais Kinsky


----------



## yansa

*A walk through "Innere Stadt" (4)*


Cleaning Pasqualati House where Beethoven once lived...























The very erotic angel opposite the University:












Coming to Café Landtmann and Burgtheater:












The astonishing building between Landtmann and Burgtheater:












Impressions from the nice little park opposite Justizpalast:


































It was lovely to watch how she showed her dog pics on the mobile display ;-)












That's my entrance to the first district when I arrive with tram 46:
Palace of Justice with the lions to the right, and the Museum of Natural History:











To the left hand are Parliament and Townhall (not in the picture).
A joy every time to see those Ringstraßen buildings...


----------



## yansa

*A walk through "Innere Stadt" (5)*


Side facade of the Palace of Justice












Waiting for the tram
(the bottle does not belong to me ;-)























Nice facade near Freyung:












View to Ringstraße near Vienna Stock Exchange:












One of the many beautiful Ringstraßen buildings:












Similar to a castle: Following pics show you the "Rossauer Kaserne",
Police Headquarter and residence of the Police Special Units Cobra and WEGA.











If I my health was better, to get member of the Cobra would have been an adventurous
dream of mine. ;-) Nowadays women also have the chance to work there. 

Here you can see pictures of the two Special Units:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einsatzkommando_Cobra

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WEGA_(Sondereinheit)












I don't hate the police like so many people...
I'm thankful for their work and presence on the streets, especially 
during the last months in my home district...












Rossauer Kaserne, here seen from Ringstraße, itself is situated in the 
neighbouring 9th district.












Beginning with tomorrow I'll be absent for several days.
Wish you a good time!


----------



## openlyJane

A city full of riches.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> A city full of riches.


Thank you, Jane! I'm deeply thankful to live here, above all, to live here _in peace..._

*

Today is Summernight Concert in Schönbrunn. 
The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra under Semyon Buychkov will play works
of French Composers.

ORF 2 sends live at 21:05. In four European Cities the concert can be
seen in Public Viewing: Bukarest, Monza, Paris and _London_. 

And I hope to see attractive thunderstorms in the next days in Vienna Woods. ;-)


----------



## Gratteciel

What a city and pics! Great Dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> What a city and pics! Great Dear Silvia!


Thank you very much, dear Roberto!


----------



## shik2005

Marvellous pics, Silvia!


----------



## Bög

Delightful pics, these last...oh by btw, yansa, I wanted to tell you I became aware Rosauer Kaserne has a little brother...or cousin lost in Buenos Aires 

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/61852452.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

Wow!! Stunning architecture :yes: Thank you for your amazing photos!


----------



## capricorn2000

this is such a one wonderful photo tour. thanks for sharing.
Austrians speak German language, right?


----------



## RobTheBuilder

Never been a fan of B&W pix, but those are excellent pix.


----------



## yansa

*Vienna Woods (2)*


Weather joys:


































Garden- and balcony joys:


----------



## Slovenec

sexy bugs and clouds :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## General Electric

Very nice images Yansa kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Really joys! very,very beautiful! :happy:


----------



## Slovenec

yansa said:


> ^^ I'm happy that obviously the Austrian-Slovenian friendship made progress
> after beginning with a quarrel, Robi.



Ko se tuće, taj se voli :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## icedavis

Some really great photos in here, as a weather nerd, I really dig the cloud photos!


----------



## Slovenec

icedavis# writing so you could open a thread ( 10 posts )


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you very much for your nice comments,
*Robi, General Electric, Roman *and* icedavis*! 


For you, *icedavis,* and all friends of clouds here are two more impressions.


Pileus over Vienna Woods:












Thunderstorm cell over Grinzing Cemetery, Vienna:


----------



## Slovenec

o jaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yansa

Thanks! 


*City Walk (1)*


A place to relax...












... with nearly a geyser feeling! :lol:
(Schwarzenbergplatz)












I like her: She has her own self-willed style, she does what she wants,
and she is probably shooting a great pic in that moment - the Townhall 
seen from Rathauspark.












Now that's cute...
(Rathauspark)












I can recommend this restaurant: It's called "Einstein" and located in the
beautiful arcades between Townhall and Votiv Church.























Three examples for the astonishing facades around Townhall:


----------



## Slovenec

realy beautiful pictures, if you want you cam come and post them on our Slo forum, some speak german and all speak english so we would understand each other, it would be nice to have a new photographer there  



http://www.cvek123.com/ 

you open a thread in that blue window NOVA TEMA on the top of the page, and then naslov teme means the name of the thread, it would be realy nice to have you... i am that one with the SFRJ flag haha 

you´re welcome


----------



## yansa

*City Walk (2)*


Impressions mainly from the 1st district


----------



## Slovenec

you take photos


----------



## yansa

Slovenec said:


> realy beautiful pictures, if you want you cam come and post them on our Slo forum, some speak german and all speak english so we would understand each other, it would be nice to have a new photographer there
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cvek123.com/
> 
> you open a thread in that blue window NOVA TEMA on the top of the page, and then naslov teme means the name of the thread, it would be realy nice to have you... i am that one with the SFRJ flag haha
> 
> you´re welcome


It's a great pleasure and honour that you invite me to your Slovenian Forum, Robi - thank you so much! 

At the moment I have enough "work" with posting my pics here and in
the Vienna part of this forum, but if I find time one day I will try to post
in your Forum with pleasure!

The Boss :lol:

P.S.: Is that you, kissing a fish?


----------



## Slovenec

Dori ahhahahahaahhahaahhahahhahahahaha


----------



## Gratteciel

You delight us again with very beautiful photos dear Silvia. I really love this thread!


----------



## yansa

Slovenec said:


> Dori ahhahahahaahhahaahhahahhahahahaha


Dori ?? 




gratteciel said:


> You delight us again with very beautiful photos dear Silvia. I really love this thread!


Thank you so much, dear *Roberto*! 
That's a great pleasure for me!

Thanks all for looking in and liking!


*City Walk (3)*


Living Saliera 












Beautiful clouds above Mariahilfer Straße












Dr-Karl-Lueger-Place




































In cities dark cars or restaurant tables can serve as kind of "lake" 
in which nice places are mirrored (here the Maria am Gestade Church):












Vienna Stock Exchange, Ringstraße












I love English Bulldogs. 
They are not often seen in Vienna.











Graben


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Silvia! :applause:


----------



## Slovenec

Dori: That fish i was kissing with haha 

https://www.google.si/search?q=dori...uJjNAhWKI8AKHURiA-gQ_AUICCgB&biw=1366&bih=667


----------



## Slovenec

ps: beautiful pics, Vienna is realy nice


----------



## yansa

*District "Innere Stadt" (2)*


Tent of Lustspielhaus Theatre, Platz am Hof:












Luxury Hotel, Am Hof 2












Near the small lane "Am Haarhof" someone built a little "Neuschwanstein"
in the City of Vienna. 












Lord of the pans 












Roof highlights (Am Graben)












Love this City scene...












Football in the window of Demel, once the official confectionary to the Imperial Court of Vienna 

"I wer narrisch!" is Viennese for "I'm going crazy!"












In my opinion one of the best angels in Vienna
(at Church St. Michael)












Playing with shadows 












Austrian children's folk costume
(parts of Hofburg reflected in the background)












Next three days (minimum) again not online!
With a little glance into the forum perhaps tomorrow morning.


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Beauty really took over the white city! :applause:


----------



## yansa

Benonie said:


> Wow! Beauty really took over the white city! :applause:


 Thank you, *Ben*, and thank you all for liking! 

I say goodbye for three days!


----------



## openlyJane

Love the image with the reflections in the car. Lovely city. So handsome.


----------



## Eduarqui

Glad to see you around, Silvia, and best wishes, we're here with you


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Silvia!

p.s. your taste in clothes is impeccable. the hat looks very pretty on you.


----------



## Gratteciel

Your thread is really fascinating dear Silvia. In this post, the last picture is lovely.


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful light in some of those shots. Great updates as always!


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful shots, Silvia!


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Stunning photos,Silvia! one of many favorites


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much for your nice response and the compliments, 
dear *Jane, Eduardo, Leon, Roberto, El Greco, Igor* and *Roman*! :hug:

And thank you all for looking & liking! 

I'm sorry to say that my life is so difficult at the moment that I have
nearly no time for internet activity. But hopefully will be back soon!

Silvia


----------



## Gratteciel

It is a pleasure to hear from you dear friend. I sincerely hope that everything will get better soon. We miss you, Silvia.


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Thank you so much for your nice response and the compliments,
> dear *Jane, Eduardo, Leon, Roberto, El Greco, Igor* and *Roman*! :hug:
> 
> And thank you all for looking & liking!
> 
> I'm sorry to say that my life is so difficult at the moment that I have
> nearly no time for internet activity. But hopefully will be back soon!
> 
> Silvia


We understand you need to use your time there, dear Silvia, and we stay here to help, OK? Best wishes, hope to see your smile through your images here soon

Eduardo


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much, dear *Leon, Roberto, Roman* and *Eduardo*! :hug:


----------



## alohajava

Wow! Vienna is an eternal city of elegance and beauty.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## yansa

_Hi.  Probably I should sleep now, but I'm stealing time to show you some pics of today. _


_I thank you also, *Ben* and *Jane*, for thinking of me, and thanks to you, *alohajava*,_
_*diddyD* and *Christos*, for your kind comments!_

_Welcome to my thread, *alohajava*! _



_If you want, you can hear some music during looking at the pics:_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dzVU4bKScA_


*Colour, Details & the Motorbike Obsession  (1)*


_This pictures were taken in the 7th, 6th and 1st district._
_As I'm hoping to sell some of my work in the near future, I put my nickname_
_a little bigger into the pictures just to make clear that any commercial use_
_is not allowed. _
_Private use is okay of course. _

_Beginning in the 7th district: South American fabrics_

_







_


_A good motto..._

_







_


_Written for the guests with much love:_

_







_


_"Art and fashion hand made in Austria", as we can read. _

_







_


_Unforgotten..._

_







_


_The iron and rust obsession... _

_







_


_Siebensterngasse (Seven Stars Lane)_

_







_


_







_


----------



## yansa

*Colour, Details & Motorbike Obsession (2)*


_We are walking from the 7th into the 6th district now._

_"Closed"_

_







_


_Red accents in Breite Gasse (Broad Lane)_

_







_


_Rush hour is all day long in this place _

_







_


_Young art at Museumsquartier_

_







_


_With an oriental touch_

_







_


_Fascinating advertisement for Shakespeare summer night dream theatre in Perchtoldsdorf (Lower Austria)_

_







_


_The little card tells us "Self picked bouquets, each 4,- Euro"_

_







_


_Charming Vienna remembrance for dog owners to keep the city clean from little "souvenirs" of their beloved dogs _

_







_


----------



## yansa

*Colour, Details & Motorbike Obsession (3)*


_6th district, part between Mariahilfer Street and Gumpendorfer Street_

_







_


_







_


_Street Art_

_







_


_







_


_Always fresh: a froggy Green... _

_







_


_Tree-lamp-chair-reflection_

_







_


_Signal colours (bike detail)_

_







_


_First district now._
_This here reminds me of the Netherlands. _
_(Neuer Markt, "New Market")_

_







_


_Will be continued as soon as I find the time!_
_Wish you all a good night._


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful set dear Silvia! I'm glad you are back and I send you a hug.


----------



## Eduarqui

Splendid photographic colection, dear friend, thanks for sharing with us your work and your time (loved the color and light in many details).

Best wishes, hope everything will be better


----------



## Romashka01

Hi, Silvia! :hug: your photos are fantastic! gorgeous colors and composition! thank you for sharing!


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful, you come back with full inspiration! kay:


----------



## yansa

_Dear friends, it warms my heart to get such a nice "Welcome back", good wishes_
_and kind replies! So a big hug for you, *Roberto, Eduardo, Roman* and *General Electric*! :hug:_
_Thanks to all who looked and liked!_


_Let's continue with_


*Colour, Details & Motorbike Obsession (4)*


_- and perhaps some music for the ones who like that:_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0vfJ6-egdg_


_Neuer Markt No. 15 - home of a goldsmith_

_







_


_Glitter _

_







_


_After the rain_

_







_


_The small paving stones of Annagasse (not far from St. Stephens Cathedral)_

_







_


_Man's world..._

_







_


_... and woman's world _

_







_


_Beautiful Annagasse_

_







_


_Fine jewellery_

_







_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I must say that you present us Vienna on a very specific way kay:


----------



## yansa

*Colour, Details & Motorbike Obsession (5)*


_







_


_The shop of designer Susan Jakes is just around this corner._
_An attractive, beautifully dressed woman came out (Susan Jakes herself?) - _
_I was to shy to take a pic... _

_







_


_Shop window - the place where the world outside and the interior melt together_
_and create a new sphere. Never get enough of it..._

_







_


_Art is omnipresent in Vienna_

_







_


_The little beauties by the wayside_

_







_


_"Ringstraßen Galerien" (Shopping Center), reflection_

_







_


_Tradition Hotel Bristol and Vienna State Opera_

_We are on Ringstraße now - if you take the way to the right within 5 - 10 minutes_
_you reach St. Stephen's Cathedral._

_







_


_I think we have seen many beautiful things now._
_Any objections against one of my future photo plans to show "The Ugly Sides of Vienna"? _


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;134098466 said:


> I must say that you present us Vienna on a very specific way kay:


 Thank you, Skopje! "I did it my way..." *sing* 
Nice to see you and Eduardo looking in here!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Seeing and enjoying your obsession about Motorbikes and Beauty 

PS: no objections about the ugly side too - no prejudices.


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Seeing and enjoying your obsession about Motorbikes and Beauty
> 
> PS: no objections about the ugly side too - no prejudices.


That's fine, Eduardo. My first destination will be Schwedenplatz.
Not everything is bad there, but it has no concept and could use some
renewal.


----------



## openlyJane

Some great shots and creative imagery, Yansa. I hope you are successful in your endeavour to sell some of your images. Please let us know how that goes, I, for one, would be particularly interested.


----------



## Gratteciel

A lot of beautiful pictures dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Some great shots and creative imagery, Yansa.


Thank you very much, dear Jane! 



openlyJane said:


> I hope you are successful in your endeavour to sell some of your images. Please let us know how that goes, I, for one, would be particularly interested.


I will. A first glance at the two opportunities friends told me showed:
It will not be so easy as I first thought, haha... 
Maybe the technical quality of the pics my camera produces is not enough.



gratteciel said:


> A lot of beautiful pictures dear Silvia!


Thank you so much, dear Roberto!


----------



## Leongname

nice to see the beautiful updates in this thread again!

p.s. every city has lovely and ugliest side, and sometimes the ugly looks more interesting than some beauty... ridiculous...


----------



## yansa

_


Leongname said:



nice to see the beautiful updates in this thread again!

Click to expand...

__Thank you, dear Leon!  



Leongname said:



p.s. every city has lovely and ugliest side, and sometimes the ugly looks more interesting than some beauty... ridiculous...

Click to expand...

I think it's a nice diversion sometimes to take a look at the not so clean_
_and harmonic parts of town. Did the first shots on Schwedenplatz today. _


_Thanks all for liking! _


_*_


_Before Schwedenplatz comes - which is not so horrible as you might think now :lol: -_

_let's do some more beauty._


_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o5IWOKl2gA_

_(That's a lovely Video  )_



*Pearls of 1st and 9th district (1)*


_Parliament figures (Townhall in the background)_

_







_


_







_


_







_


_Figures of Votiv Church (entrance):_

_







_


_







_


_Beauty of decay..._

_







_


_







_


_Headlights like a piece of art_

_







_


----------



## yansa

*Pearls of the 1st and 9th district (2)*


_Four impressions of Palais Liechtenstein_

_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_The angels of St. Michael Church_

_







_


_Fountain details, Michaelerplatz_

_







_


_Stairs up to Albertina_

_







_


_Warm evening light on the Albertina Restaurant terrace_

_







_


----------



## yansa

_*Pearls of the 1st and 9th district (3, end)*


I love sunset at Parliament, seen from Volksgarten:











Nice reflection, seen from another favourite place of mine, the Albertina stairs:











Beauty on the fence of a small building site:











A joy for the eye, a pain for the neck 











Pastels, soft light and shadows











The unexpected comes often in Vienna... 











Art deco clock "Ankeruhr" at "Hoher Markt" (with moving figures and a fine Dragon)











The miracle of Gothic style (St. Stephens)











Here the fragile clouds seemed to emphasize the fragile Gothic details:












(Again not online over the weekend...)_

_Good night everybody! _


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful updates! Need to visit it someday! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great compositions dear Silvia. I love the silhouette, clouds and the light of the first picture of the last post.


----------



## shik2005

Lovely images, Silvia!


----------



## El_Greco

Industry! My favourite stuff!


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful train station, according with this old loco!!! But my favorite picture is the first of #996. I take some seconds for understand that was a reflexion.


----------



## yansa

_


El_Greco said:



Industry! My favourite stuff!

Click to expand...

__kay:_
_Some industry and technics will follow from time to time - Trains, railways,_
_cranes, ships... It's a pity that there are no helicopter pics at the moment.  _
_I would love to fly again! _

_


General Electric said:



Beautiful train station, according with this old loco!!! But my favorite picture is the first of #996. I take some seconds for understand that was a reflexion.

Click to expand...

Thank you, General Electric! _
_Indeed that's a great place in the first district!_

_Thanks to all for looking & liking!_

_Krems has to wait a little, I have more current pics of _


*The First District (1)*


_







_


_Maria Theresia and one of her commanders under a great sky..._

_







_


_Oh yes, sometimes it's not easy to climb out of a giant saliera... _

_







_


_Facade detail of the Museum of Fine Arts_

_







_


_@Eduardo: Here we can do a gaze into Vienna's future - the World Museum Vienna_
_is under construction right now._

_







_


_Tribal mask and the Hapsburgs _

_







_


_What a proud lion he is... _
_(With facade detail of the National Library)_

_







_


_National Library on Heldenplatz, Detail_

_







_


----------



## yansa

*The First District (2, end)*


_Entrance of National Library_

_







_


_Looking out from the entrance hall of the National Library to the beautiful_
_facade with the many historic figures:_

_







_


_View from the entrance to National Library over Heldenplatz with Bundeskanzleramt (Palace of the Chancellor)_
_and the President's Palace:_

_







_


_The flag Lion _

_







_


_I LOVE evenings on Heldenplatz!_
_You have a big sky, always changing weather and light situations and a_
_feeling of space and freedom:_

_







_


_







_


_The melodies of a saxophone flowed over the place..._

_







_


_Palais Epstein -_
_with nice foreground. _

_







_


_Pictures of Vienna Woods, Tulln, Krems and Vienna Harbour will follow._
_And I have not forgotten the Schwedenplatz project. _


----------



## openlyJane

Some beautifully observed details, Yansa.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Some beautifully observed details, Yansa.


Thank you so much, Jane!


----------



## Gratteciel

Vienna has an incredible architecture! Beautiful photos as always, dear Silvia. kay:kay:


----------



## shik2005

Loved pic with saxophone... and a lot more.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely pictures,Silvia! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> _@Eduardo: Here we can do a gaze into Vienna's future - the World Museum Vienna_
> _is under construction right now._
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Thanks for focusing this brand new Project - looks more one good contribution of Wien to World Architecture too 

Loved your recent pictures, specially those ones with "people in space" - sometimes I guess there is a version of classic Athens there, with human gods and goddesses enjoying life, as we do. Monumental backgrounds do a role for this final impression, for sure. And everything looks simultaneously so cozy and pompous - as a well kept house, with traditions and inwardnesses


----------



## karlvan

beautiful...I like your style in taking the best shots of what you're picturing.


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> Vienna has an incredible architecture! Beautiful photos as always, dear Silvia. kay:kay:


Thank you, dear Roberto!



shik2005 said:


> Loved pic with saxophone... and a lot more.


Thank you so much, Igor!
The saxophone melody made the evening perfect...
Love that instrument.



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely pictures,Silvia! kay:


Thanks a lot, dear Roman!



Eduarqui said:


> Thanks for focusing this brand new Project - looks more one good contribution of Wien to World Architecture too
> 
> Loved your recent pictures, specially those ones with "people in space" - sometimes I guess there is a version of classic Athens there, with human gods and goddesses enjoying life, as we do. Monumental backgrounds do a role for this final impression, for sure. And everything looks simultaneously so cozy and pompous - as a well kept house, with traditions and inwardnesses


That is a beautiful imagination, Eduardo. 

To the Vienna World Museum: Sorry that my English is so bad, my text
was misleadingly: As far as I know there will be no new building, but they
use the old parts of the Hofburg, where former "Völkerkundemuseum" had
it's place, and in there style a new and modern exhibition.

Here I found some information:

http://www.weltmuseumwien.at/en/discover/about-the-museum/our-new-collections/

Thank you for your nice respond! 



karlvan said:


> beautiful...I like your style in taking the best shots of what you're picturing.


Thank you very much, karlvan, and feel welcome here!


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> That is a beautiful imagination, Eduardo.
> 
> To the Vienna World Museum: Sorry that my English is so bad, my text
> was misleadingly: As far as I know there will be no new building, but they
> use the old parts of the Hofburg, where former "Völkerkundemuseum" had
> it's place, and in there style a new and modern exhibition.
> 
> Here I found some information:
> 
> http://www.weltmuseumwien.at/en/discover/about-the-museum/our-new-collections/
> 
> Thank you for your nice respond!


Don't worry about anything, Silvia, I saw that panel with 3D Images showing the Project in your photograph, and I could understand it is a renewing of internal parts of a traditional construction - and seems very good for me because I love this kind of work, specially when old building is great 

Thanks for the link too!


----------



## yansa

_Good evening!_

_After a break now once again some impressions from Austria's capital._


*Around St. Stephen's Cathedral*


_The view down from the North Tower excites me every time again..._

_







_


_Roof details:_

_







_


_View towards the Skyscrapers of Donaucity and the Saint Francis Church on Mexicoplace which you know already. _

_







_


_White chimneys_

_







_


_Present and past_

_







_


_That day a religous youth group from Italy played music and danced_
_on St. Stephen's Place:_

_







_


_







_


_At the same time a large number of young Brazilians crowded under the cathedral (@Eduardo! )_

_







_


_







_


_In the last few years more and more rikschas could be seen in the City:_

_







_


_Next sets will probably show impressions from Vienna Woods or the Danube. _


----------



## paul62

:applause:An excellent set, Silvia.


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> :applause:An excellent set, Silvia.


 Thank you, Paul, that's very kind of you!


----------



## Malle324

Wow, I love that atmosphere!! tomorrow I am coming to ice cream festival in burggarten.. it's been a while I haven't been in Wien, and thanks to your perfect story telling and photos am extremely delighted to go there


----------



## yansa

Malle324 said:


> Wow, I love that atmosphere!! tomorrow I am coming to ice cream festival in burggarten.. it's been a while I haven't been in Wien, and thanks to your perfect story telling and photos am extremely delighted to go there


Oh, that's fine that you will visit Vienna! I wish you much fun at the Ice Cream Festival! kay:
It's a little pity that yesterday we had that hard rain so the meadows in Burggarten
will be wet - but fortunately there are benches too. 
Around Burggarten there also are so much nice things to visit - have a fine day in Vienna!


----------



## yansa

*Vienna Woods (1)*


_All pics are taken in nice Sievering (part of 19th district) and, though rural, still within the boundaries of our capital. _


_







_


_







_


_View to Neustift am Walde, which also belongs to Vienna:_

_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_I was so happy about this beautiful clouds and watched them about half an hour_
_while waiting for the bus. _

_







_


_







_


----------



## diddyD

They are gorgeous and artistic pics^


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos. It is always a pleasure to see the great shots of your thread, dear Silvia.


----------



## yansa

_


diddyD said:



They are gorgeous and artistic pics^

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, diddyD! _

_


gratteciel said:



Beautiful photos. It is always a pleasure to see the great shots of your thread, dear Silvia.

Click to expand...

__Thank you, my dear friend Roberto! _

_I thank everybody for looking in here & liking!_


*Vienna Woods (2)*


_The pics of this set are not taken inside the Vienna borders, but not far from it._

_Foggy morning above Vienna Woods:_

_







_


_Typical small town in the part of Vienna Woods along the "Westbahn" (Western Railway):_

_







_


_Wild flowers_

_







_


_The A1 (Highway No. 1, here leading over a bridge) and the A21 are crossing Vienna Woods:_

_







_


_Vienna Woods is very rich in water:_

_







_


_Here a aqueduct of the "II. Wiener Hochquellenwasserleitung" brings water from_
_the mountains (Hochschwab Region) to Vienna:_

_







_


_If some of you are interested in where the good Vienna water comes from,_
_here is a graphic:_

_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/II._Wiener_Hochquellenleitung#/media/File:HQL_Plan_4C.svg_


_One of the typical Vienna Wood Villas (probably built around 1900) which I love so much:_

_







_


_







_


_Animal life in a Vienna Woods garden _

_Beware of the spider! 
_
_*_
_*_
_*_
_*_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_Neighbour's cat is a regular visitor _

_







_


_This beautiful clouds which seem like wandering demons were taken during a thunderstorm:_

_







_


_Typical small Station of the Western Railway in Vienna Woods:_

_







_

_So this was a little private excursion  - next time I'll continue with something_
_from within the Vienna borders again._


_Today the weather forecast tells us a cold front with thunderstorms will cross Austria,_
_so I will try to see it coming and take pics of it from out of the Vienna vineyards, a place like here:_

_http://www.wien.gv.at/ma53/rkfoto/2007/1100g.jpg_

_If you start too early, could be you see nothing at all. _
_If you start too late, it could get dangerous out in the fields._
_It always is an adventure of the special kind. _


----------



## Gratteciel

WOOOW!!! Many beautiful pictures in the latter set, dear Silvia; some of them look like paintings. Impressive!


----------



## General Electric

Great, very nice excursion!


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> _Good evening!_
> 
> 
> 
> _At the same time a large number of young Brazilians crowded under the cathedral (@Eduardo! )_



Yes, I'm here, and feeling at home with your Vienna photographs 

Loved the people in the Cathedral, and this rural side of urban Vienna is great - a blessing for any city.


----------



## yansa

_Thank you so much for your nice comments, dear *Roberto, General Electric *and* Eduardo*! _

_And thanks to all for liking!_


*The Schnitzel "Thief" *


_It has it's reason why I recommend to listen to this song while looking at this set. _

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJHkFbkLVV4_


_Yesterday: After taking some shots of astonishing buildings in Salmannsdorf,_
_which is a noble area of the 19th district and really near to the woods..._

_







_


_







_


_... I saw a house which promised food and drink, so I went in. _
_I had found the building which from 1925 - 1929 belonged to Ludwig Gruber,_
_a well known composer of many so called "Wienerlieder" (songs you hear_
_at the Heurigen)._

_The first two lines of the song mentioned in the pic can be translated as_

_"My mother was from Vienna,_
_that's why I love Vienna so much..."_

_The song describes the loving care of the composer's mother and his_
_childhood in Vienna._

_







_


_I went through a yard, climbed several stairs and in the end found a hidden paradise:_

_







_


_Who could resist those eyes? _

_







_


_You see the little half-round part that is missing in my Schnitzel? _
_That was given to the cat. _
_(meat only)_

_







_


_What a nice place to eat!_
_I will return..._


_Today: The coming of the cold front in the vineyards round Agnes Lane was_
_disappointing - only rain (later), no thunderstorm. But the place is beautiful,_
_and I saw that the grapes in Neustift am Walde slowly turn from green to yellow. kay:_

_







_


_Street impression on the way home:_

_







_


_And I found two nice reflections:_

_







_


_







_


_It was planned to demolish the building in the last picture this summer and_
_to replace it through a very similar, but more modern building, but nothing happened until now..._


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Wonderful photographs, the cat is smart and knows how to use his eyes 

This part of Vienna is marvelous, looks so quiet and cosmopolitan at same time, thanks for presenting.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice story about Ludwig Gruber and his love for Vienna. He is right to love such a beautiful city. Definitely, people and events make the places more meaningful. Thanks for sharing, dear Silvia.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow!! Magnificent pics! Dear Silvia, thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## yansa

_


Eduarqui said:



^^

Wonderful photographs, the cat is smart and knows how to use his eyes 

This part of Vienna is marvelous, looks so quiet and cosmopolitan at same time, thanks for presenting.

Click to expand...

__I thank you so much, dear Eduardo! _
_The cat was wonderful, he came so quiet that I noticed him only when he_
_rubbed his head on my arm to tell me that he would like some Schnitzel. _

_Oh, I took a long way home to follow some clouds , so the last three pics_
_were made where the 8th district meets the 1st._

_


gratteciel said:



Very nice story about Ludwig Gruber and his love for Vienna. He is right to love such a beautiful city. Definitely, people and events make the places more meaningful. Thanks for sharing, dear Silvia.

Click to expand...

__I thank you, dear Roberto!  Also love the story of the house as living place_
_of the Wienerlied Composer Ludwig Gruber. This special song came directly_
_from his heart, we can feel this while listening... _

_


Romashka01 said:



Wow!! Magnificent pics! Dear Silvia, thank you very much for sharing!

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, dear Roman! _

_And thank you all for liking!_

_My Computer has decided to work again today, so I'm able to show you..._


*The Special light (1)*


_Very much loved the warm evening light and the beautiful cloud Situation_
_we yesterday had in Schoenbrunn. Here are the pics:_

_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


----------



## yansa

*The Special Light (2)*


_







_


_Such neon coloured figures of Emperor Franz Joseph you find in the whole town now... _

_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_We probably read each other again on Monday evening! _


----------



## Gratteciel

You're lucky to live in such a beautiful and spectacular city, dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> You're lucky to live in such a beautiful and spectacular city, dear Silvia!


Thank you, my dear friend! :hug:

Thanks a lot for liking, Abid!


----------



## Leongname

brilliant update Silvia! the sphinx on your photo looks very friendly


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> brilliant update Silvia! the sphinx on your photo looks very friendly


Thank you very much, dear Leon! 
Probably the Sphinx smiles like me because of the wonderful sky...


----------



## Eduarqui

I'm grateful your computer is working again to present that special light


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely shots and I'm totally awed at your first picture - the foggy morning at Vienna woods.


----------



## openlyJane

Some fabulous wildlife photography. Especially the moth.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome, very nice updates about Vienna :applause:


----------



## MilbertDavid

very nice photo collection. interesting indeed.


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all for your interest, and thank you for your nice comments, *dear Leon *and* Roman*! 


*Happy hours with my camera (1st district) - Part 6


*Detail views to Burgtheater:











.










Waiting for the tram on Ringstraße:











View from Parliament to Palais Epstein, with raven 











Evening at the Parliament fountain:











.










.









Here ends our walk through Vienna's 1st district.
Next to come: Autumn impressions from Schoenbrunn palace garden. 

_


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful new sets, dear Silvia! The city looks really great.
Parliament Fountain is gorgeous.


----------



## paul62

That`s what I`d call a nice part of the city. Great shots Silvia.


----------



## yansa

_I'm very glad about every one who looks in and likes, and thank you, *dear Roberto *and* Paul*, for your friendly words! 


*Autumn in Schoenbrunn Garden (1)


*"Nature has never disappointed me, nor have animals. Never.
Only people have."


Let me invite you into the Autumn wonderland inmidst a metropole.
Schoenbrunn Garden is much more than only a decorative Baroque park.
You really can experience nature there, can touch old trees, walk through
the Autumn leaves, meet animals.











.










.










.










.










.










One of the very rare red maples we have in the park:











.










Three more sets to come.
_


----------



## yansa

_Thank you for your constant interest in my threads and for liking, *Skopje*! 


*Autumn in Schoenbrunn Garden (2)












*The moment before flying...











Beautiful poison











Near this mighty tree someone regularly feeds pigeons and ravens.











Between heaven and earth...











.










.










The raven whisperer 
He feeded and photographed them. When he ended feeding and went away,
the whole raven gang followed him for several minutes. 
Feeding ravens in Schoenbrunn can bring you quickly into a Hitchcock film scene
with many dozens or even hundred birds coming very, very close. 










_


----------



## Romashka01

Superb update, Silvia kay: "beautiful poison" - is one of my favorites


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Shoenbrunn Park is fascinating; what a wonderful autumn colors and the green structure (an aviary?) is also beautiful. Thank you, dear Silvia.


----------



## yansa

_


Romashka01 said:



Superb update, Silvia kay: "beautiful poison" - is one of my favorites 

Click to expand...

Thank you for your nice comment, dear Roman! 
The beautiful, but poisonous plant is Euonymus europaea.



gratteciel said:



Wow! Shoenbrunn Park is fascinating; what a wonderful autumn colors and the green structure (an aviary?) is also beautiful. Thank you, dear Silvia.

Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words, dear Roberto! 
This green structure is a plant house ("Palmenhaus"), one of the biggest worldwide, opened in 1882.


*Autumn in Schoenbrunn Garden (3)


*Long alleys for walking and chilling...











On that cloudy day sometimes the sun came out, like in this moment:











.










.










The courtship  











Lonesome benches...











Some nice colours in that place...











.










But in nature we never are really alone.
Who has enough phantasy can detect all the hidden witches or fairies.  :lol:










_


----------



## openlyJane

Some wonderfully observed details; in particular the image of the park bench a few sets up - very intriguing. And a beautiful glass conservatory.


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful park, autumn... and ravens.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Amazing updates yansa. I love so much your photography of Vienna kay:


----------



## yansa

_I appreciate your kind words very much, *Jane, Igor, Christos *and* General Electric, my dear friends*! Thank you! 

Thanks to all who liked!

So here comes the last set of...


*Autumn in Schoenbrunn Garden (4)













.










.










.










*Those red leaves belong to some rare exemplars of Acer saccharum, but
I'm not sure.











.










Loved this light at the Hietzing entrance of the garden:











This is the best entrance to take when you want to visit the Zoo or the Palm House.

Would like to show some paintings from our Museum of Fine Arts next.
I hope they give me the permission.
_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Vienna has very beautiful parks and gardens, for sure. BTW, great photos. kay:


----------



## Leongname

very beautiful!


----------



## paul62

Very nice autumnal shots.


----------



## shik2005

Lovely place & photos, Silvia!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, Silvia; keep them coming


----------



## yansa

*Skopje, Leon, Paul, Igor and Christos - dear friends, thank you so much for
your interest and nice comments! 

Thanks for liking!

As I have no answer yet from the KHM if they allow me to post pics of the
museum's paintings on the internet, I make a little in-between:


Autumn colours and plants in the Botanical Garden (Belvedere)


We start our walk in Belvedere Park.
Behind the Upper Belvedere around the pond we find contemporary art
which has a little "Halloween touch", especially on foggy days. 





















Through a hidden door we enter the quiet realm (much more silent than
Schoenbrunn garden) of the Botanical Garden. It's magical in Autumn as we 
will see.































The lotos pond is ready for winter...





















This little colourful place with small plants is so enchanting:











In reality she seems nearly black:











I think this plant origins from Mexico. 











The ferns die in beauty...











Bright colours against the November blues...











Relics of the beautiful Autumn decoration they have every year near entrance Mechelgasse:











Fairy blossoms... 





















*


----------



## Benonie

Autumn is probably the most photogenic season. Love your pictures! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Vienna is without doubt one of the best cities in the world!! I enjoyed your photos very much,dear Silvia


----------



## Gratteciel

Incredible city full of glamor! Great shots, dear Silvia!


----------



## Balkanada

I was at this beautiful city for the first time in my life this summer and completely fell in love with it! These photos are making me miss it, even moreso with these Christmas festivities throughout town


----------



## yansa

_


openlyJane said:



Vienna is so smart and sophisticated.

Click to expand...

Thank you, dear Jane! 



christos-greece said:



^^ As always great, very nice photos from Vienna! :cheers:

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Christos! 



Benonie said:



Again and again: WW!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ben - very appreciated! :banana: 



Romashka01 said:



Wow! Vienna is without doubt one of the best cities in the world!! I enjoyed your photos very much,dear Silvia 

Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for your kind comments, dear Roman! 



gratteciel said:



Incredible city full of glamor! Great shots, dear Silvia!

Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words, dear Roberto! 



Balkanada said:



I was at this beautiful city for the first time in my life this summer and completely fell in love with it! These photos are making me miss it, even moreso with these Christmas festivities throughout town

Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear that you fell in love with Vienna!
Thank you for your nice comment, Balkanada, and feel welcome in this thread! 

Thanks to all who liked, and to all, who were interested and looked in without leaving visible traces. 


*Belvedere Garden

*I visited this special place with a view on a bright, but cold November day.
Here are the impressions of one of the most friendly Baroque gardens in Vienna.











.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










Not only the Upper, the Lower Belvedere also has an excellent arts collection.












This merry musicians illustrate how the visitor feels in this garden on a bright day... 











.









Danube comes next.
_


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful sets!


----------



## yansa

_


shik2005 said:



Wonderful sets!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Igor - very appreciated! 
Thanks to all who looked in and liked!


Danube River Impressions


Most of this pics are taken near our Personenhafen (people harbour), Reichsbrücke -
only the first picture shows the other side of Danube, the U- and Busstation Donaucity (Vienna International Center):












Detail of the Policeboat











Traces of work...











.










.










The fairytale like Mexican Church (Holy Francis):











The "Vindobona", designed by artist Friedensreich Hundertwasser, who also
made our colourful Waste Incineration Plant:











Passing ship and Donaucity with DC Tower:











Popular relaxation spot at the harbour, in the background Kahlenberg, Leopoldsberg
and Millennium Tower:











International flair











Loved the dramatic clouds at that day...











Observed from Reichsbrücke:











.










.










.










The captain? 











My favourite place at the harbour 











Non smoking area 











.










.










.










.










Next will follow some few impressions from Vienna Woods (with little "dinosaur"  ).
_


----------



## openlyJane

It’s interesting to see the modern districts of Vienna - such a contrast to the older, more classical areas.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The last photo is just marvelous!

(for some reason, it causes nostalgia for the summer)


----------



## Romashka01

Love all your pics, but the last photo and  this - my favorite kay:


----------



## paul62

Good updates Very nice shots.
This and this.


----------



## Why-Why

Love the pink highlights in the Mexican Church picture!


----------



## Benonie

Too many favourites! :cheers1:


----------



## falp6

When I thought about Vienna, I imaginated only ancient buildings. I didn't know the modern district. The facade of DC Tower looks very interesting.

Very nice photos Yansa!


----------



## yansa

_*Jane, Skopje, Roman, Paul, Why-Why, Ben *and* falp6*, thank you all so much 
for your kind comments, my dear friends! :banana: 

*@Jane *and* @falp6: *I think the tension between old and new often makes
the charme of a town. Falp, somewhere earlier in my thread (I would have
to look myself where) you can find pics that I've taken from the top of
DC Tower. I agree, the facade of this "dark eminence" is very appealing. kay:
The light plays with it...

*@Why-Why:*A touch of summer indeed... 

Thanks to all who were interested and liked!


*A Garden in Vienna Woods


*Here are a view impressions from our garden in Vienna Woods, not far from
Vienna. The garden has a direct border to the forest, so we often have
nice visitors like this (here on the terrace) 











Salamandra salamandra is a very typical animal in Vienna Woods.
Here a close portrait of our little "dinosaur"  











Cats whereever you go...











.










Impressions of the garden in late September:











.










.










.










.










Inachis io - a miracle of nature...










Next I'll show you impressions from Margareten, the 5th district of Vienna.

_


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing pictures, dear Silvia. Wildlife, beautiful buildings, everyday scenes, all your photos are simply wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## yansa

_


gratteciel said:



Amazing pictures, dear Silvia. Wildlife, beautiful buildings, everyday scenes, all your photos are simply wonderful! Thank you!

Click to expand...

I thank you so much for your kind words, my dear friend Roberto, 
and thanks to all who looked in and liked! 

TV programme is lousy again, so... 

Today I invite you to 

*Margareten, the 5th district (1)


*Every time I passed by the impressive Margaretenhof sitting in busline 13A
to our Main Train Station I swore that one day I would explore this building
and it's surroundings.

Here we go.

Will the fountain dragon grab the innkeeper? 
Wasn't long enough there to find out.











In Vienna several regions have problems to find new tenants for the empty stores...











Some nice details of Margareten buildings:











.










.










Must be fine to have a balcony with a statue... 











Before modern bathing rooms the people in Vienna washed themselves this way (seen in a shop of a plumber):











Details of an Art Deco door:











.










Every visitor a little king on this red plastic throne... 











Common buildings of the common people 











Looking at this and at some colourful shops there, I could imagine that
around Margaretenhof also some so called "Bobos" are living: Young, well educated people,
maybe psychologists, yoga teachers, artists or feng shui consultants ,
young families, often using their bicycles, maybe vegetarians or vegans,
in any case eating bio, baking their own bread, making sports like jogging,
with hobbies like engagement in alternative political groups or guerilla gardening.  











The whole part of the district has a similar alternative and individual flair 
like the 7th district (my beloved Neubaugasse which I have often showed here  ), 
and like some parts of the 6th and the 8th district.
Nice shops there:











.










.
Free from giddiness 










I liked it there. More pics to come.
_


----------



## falp6

yansa said:


> _*Jane, Skopje, Roman, Paul, Why-Why, Ben *and* falp6*, thank you all so much
> for your kind comments, my dear friends! :banana:
> 
> *@Jane *and* @falp6: *I think the tension between old and new often makes
> the charme of a town. Falp, somewhere earlier in my thread (I would have
> to look myself where) you can find pics that I've taken from the top of
> DC Tower. I agree, the facade of this "dark eminence" is very appealing. kay:
> The light plays with it...
> 
> 
> _


Yes, the dark facade of the tower is very contrasting with the urban context and that's very engaging. 

Again, great photos!


----------



## yansa

_


falp6 said:



Yes, the dark facade of the tower is very contrasting with the urban context and that's very engaging. 

Again, great photos!

Click to expand...

Thank you for your nice comment, falp, and thanks to Ben and Abid for liking! 


*Margareten, the 5th district (2)


*Though it was partly a grey and foggy day I found enough colourful places
in Margareten:











.










.










.










The nice retro entrance to "Film Casino":











The following places could be in Neubaugasse as well. The region around
Margaretenhof really has resemblance to the 7th district.











Such details make a street cozy and inviting:











.










.










Around Margaretenplatz is the oldest part of the 5th district:











And here it is, the unbelievable Margaretenhof, a huge complex with several
tracts, entrances and yards...
The building with similarity to a "castle" replaced a former palace around
which Margareten once developed.











The impressive building with it's yards and iron fences has a certain elegance...











The main entrance:










The next and last Margareten set will show you some more of this astonishing building.
_


----------



## Benonie

You really show us every beautiful corner of this elegant big city. Thanks Sylvia! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Vienna has so many lovely little independent boutiques and shops. I like that.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates about Vienna, Silvia :applause:


----------



## balded

Great, very nice photos.


----------



## Why-Why

Loved your little Viennese dinosaur and your description of the local Bobos...


----------



## Nightsky

Nice updates!
Your black and white pictures are fantastic, very artistic and poetic!


----------



## yansa

_Your nice comments really bring me joy,* dear Ben, Jane, Christos, balded, Why-Why *and* Nightsky*! Thank you so much! 

Thanks to every one who is interested and liked!


*Margareten, the 5th district (3, the end)


*We will see more views and details of Margaretenhof.
The adorable fence:











Many nice details. Must be a pleasure to live in there.











.










Margaretenhof in contrast to some neighbouring buildings:











.










.










Busses pass the building frequently:











Margaretenplatz with Margaretenhof and a statue of Holy Margaret who
overcomes the dragon:











Culinary delights:











In a passage:











Retro design:











Not far from that I found an astonishing shop for interior design.
The door over and over carved wood...












Some exotic flair:











For a moment I dreamt I was in Morocco... 











With this bouquet of roses I say goodbye from Margareten. 











Next sets here will be from a hopefully enjoyable walk from the second to the
first district. Many pics. 
_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The wooden balconies are very nice!


----------



## baerd

Great city, nice details.


----------



## Gratteciel

So many great details! Vienna is an amazing city! Thank you, dear Silvia, for this wonderful visual feast.


----------



## General Electric

Dream pictures!!! ...and the butterflies, salamandra in the #1175:


----------



## yansa

_Thank you so much for your kind replies, dear friends, *Skopje, baerd, Roberto *and* General Electric*! 
Welcome, *baerd *and* Zaz965*, and many thanks for all the liking!


*Walk from Leopoldstadt to the City (1)


*This walk will lead us from Danube Channel first into a part of the second district
(Leopoldstadt), then back over and along the Channel into the first district -
and into dusk. 

Wall paintings at Danube Channel:











Asian cobra mask, found in a window near the Channel:











Here we look from Leopoldstadt back to the high buildings at the Channel:











A nice contrast:











Children's work in a showcase near Carmelite Church:











Tramway 2 rolling on Taborstrasse:











View in direction to one of my favourite buildings in Leopoldstadt -
the Autumn colours of the wild wine on the wall harmonizes with the colours of the street...











We are now in the old Jewish quarter of Vienna. 
Seeing this wonderful building in Grosse Pfarrgasse we can imagine the human 
and cultural loss Vienna had by almost completely extinguishing the 
Jewish community in the last century. But today there is Jewish life again in Leopoldstadt
and in other districts.











.










This contrast caught my eye:











We now see some impressions of Carmelite Market (Karmelitermarkt), one of the
oldest markets in Vienna:











.










Will be continued!
_


----------



## openlyJane

How wonderful to live in an apartment with such beautiful wooden balconies, as shown a few sets up. Such detail adds immeasurable to the quality of life.


----------



## yansa

_Thank you, *skopje *and* Jane*, for liking! 



openlyJane said:



How wonderful to live in an apartment with such beautiful wooden balconies, as shown a few sets up. Such detail adds immeasurable to the quality of life.

Click to expand...

I agree! Happy people to have such balconies...
I would live there the whole warm season, perhaps I would sleep there also. 


*Walk from Leopoldstadt to the City (2)


*On this cold day we stroll over Carmelite Market:











Beautiful buildings, but the modern loft conversions don't find my applause. 











More colourful impressions from the market:











Detail of the green building we saw before:











All the real important things in life... :lol:











Ho, ho! Santa Clause makes a stop at Carmelite Market. 











.










Too cold to sit outside...











.










Interesting ensemble of buildings near Carmelite Market:











Here we are back on the way to Danube Channel, which is the border
between the 1st and 2nd district:











Will continue with impressions from Danube Channel and the higher buildings there.
_


----------



## Romashka01

Very interesting sets with wonderful pictures that I really enjoyed  So many beautiful buildings and fascinating details in Vienna!


----------



## paul62

Many nice and creative shots.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, *dear Roman *and* Paul*! 
Thanks to all who looked in and liked!


*Walk from Leopoldstadt to the City (3)


*Collegium Hungaricum











Round and round... 











Modern buildings at Danube Channel with reflection:











The modern face of Vienna











World of concrete and glass:











Danube Channel











The evening comes...
View towards Leopoldstadt:











A little "Monet effect" 











"Horror clowns" of Vienna 











At the banks of the Danube Channel:











Marienbrücke (Bridge St. Mary) in evening light:











View towards Urania (here the channel looks winterly):











We will soon reach the first district.


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, some of those loft conversions are trying _too hard_...and failing. The gold ornamentation is way over the top and completely superfluous, as well as slightly ridiculous.


----------



## Gratteciel

Once again, great updates, dear Silvia! The climbing plant that covers that huge wall, has a very beautiful reddish tones.
I also really liked the contrast of the old and modern building behind the Marienbrucke bridge.


----------



## falp6

yansa said:


>


Very interesting reflection of the concrete building on the curtain wall. A nice contrast.


----------



## yansa

_Thank you for your kind comments, *dear Jane, Roberto *and* falp*! 



openlyJane said:



Yes, some of those loft conversions are trying too hard...and failing. The gold ornamentation is way over the top and completely superfluous, as well as slightly ridiculous.

Click to expand...

I'm irritated every time I look in that direction... 

Thanks to all for you constant interest and liking!


*Walk from Leopoldstadt to the City (4)


*Dusk has come early and we have reached the first district.
We'll stroll the streets and take some looks into the shops.

Building at the beginning of Rotenturmstrasse:











Impressive door:











Biedermeier looks at us 











A stylish boutique with Asian touch:












Love the shimmering lights at dusk:












The shop for the railwayfriend 












Some impressions of the Christmas Market around St. Stephens Cathedral:











.










.










.










.










.










On the way to Franziskanerplatz we pass this row of nice lamps:











.










Franziskanerplatz has a certain magic in the silence of dusk or night...
It's one of the most beautiful small places in Vienna.










One set is still to follow.
_


----------



## diddyD

Very nice, colourful and artistic type pics - gorgeous^


----------



## Benonie

A glimpse at the very urban, colorful and cosmopolitan part of the city. It looks quite different from the white, classic city center.


----------



## baerd

Nice festive atmosphere.
:cheers:


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all for constant interest and liking!
Many thanks to you, *diddyD, Ben *and *baerd*, for your nice respond! 


*Walk from Leopoldstadt to the City (5, the end)


*I have to apologize: Without tripod the pics are not as good as usual
because of the difficult lightning conditions. Nevertheless, I show the pics,
the atmosphere was so nice. 

Franziskaner Platz:











A charming backyard with little shop in an old building:











Lovely shops:











.










Door detail:











Gallery











Hotel Marriott, backside:











We have reached Ringstrasse:











Three impressions of Hotel Marriott:











.










In b/w the scene has something very elegant:










I hope you enjoyed this long walk! 

I'm not online over the weekend, so maybe I will begin another "walk report" today (if TV programme is bad  ).
_


----------



## yansa

_Here comes another...

*City Mix (1)

*We see the stairs leading up to Albertina, the modern Soravia Wing
and a part of the Opera:











Green is a wonderful colour...











Colour-coordinated 











Door with green iron mounting:











Art Deco (green again  )












Spectacular shop decoration at Swarovski's:










.











Neuer Markt (New Market, near Kaerntner Strasse):











.










Glance into an art shop:











Prepaired for Christmas:











_


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful updates, dear Silvia! 
Showcases in Vienna's boutiques must be the most beautiful in the world. Pure art!


----------



## openlyJane

Gorgeous!


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> Beautiful updates, dear Silvia!
> Showcases in Vienna's boutiques must be the most beautiful in the world. Pure art!


Thank you, dear Roberto!  In Vienna you find very nice showcases, both
in the little independent shops and in the shops of the big names as well.
Swarovski, specialised in jewellery, always searches the cooperation with
artists (for example Andre Heller).

https://kristallwelten.swarovski.com/Content.Node/wattens/index.en.html




openlyJane said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you, dear Jane! I'm happy you like it! :banana: 

I'll be back online on Monday.
Thanks all for interest and liking, and have a good time!


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## Leongname

very beautiful update Silvia! :applause:


----------



## yansa

_Back again a little earlier than expected. 

Thank you very much for your kind comments, *dear Christos & Leon*! :banana:
And thank you all for the many likes!


*City Mix (2)

*In one of the many city galleries...
The piece of art in the middle is by Markus Prachensky, an Austrian painter
(art informel) whose work I like very much.











In some parts of the first district nearly on every corner you get an invitation
to see art - from Rokoko to contemporary:











.










Fascination green 











A backyard with so called "Pawlatschen" (the balconies):











A fiaker rushes round the corner:











This scene was titled "Christmas in Vienna" (Empress Elisabeth "Sisi" still fascinates
the people and we meet her in Vienna in many varieties):











Some impressions from beautiful Josefsplatz:











.










.










Here I first only wanted to take a shot of those nice little red hands that
hold the mobile. Suddenly the woman turned around and so I came to this
portrait. 











_


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, dear Silvia. My favorites 6, 7 and 8. back to the past!


----------



## Leongname

lovely!
nice movement kay:


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all for interest and liking, and many thanks to you,
*dear Roberto & Leon*, for your kind comments! 


*City Mix (3)

*Near Josefsplatz we come through a passage where we can do a glance
into the yard of the famous Spanish Riding School:











In the background some of the legendary white horses, the Lippizaner,
in the foreground lovely young ladies cleaning the yard :











.










Nice jewellery in the same passage:











City impressions in the quarter behind Michaeler Church:





















.










.










Amber jewellery on a beautiful bust:











All the following impressions can be found in the yard which is mirrored here:











.










It is allowed to dream of emeralds... 











Detail of a beautiful ceramics on the backwall of Michaelerkirche:










Following words are engraved: 
"NTR. SRA DE LA ESPERANZA MACARENA"
_


----------



## Why-Why

So varied, and yet all so beautiful, yansa.


----------



## Romashka01

Fascinating pics! Dear Silvia, thank you for posting these photos :yes:


----------



## yansa

_Thank you, *Why-Why & Roman*, for your kind comments! :hug:
And thanks to all who liked!

*City Mix (4, the end)

*Wealthy man's dog 











Michaelerplatz, Fiaker and Hofburg:











Many passengers, especially women, love the horses and try to get very close:











.










Very nice moments... 











Following pics show why it's not easy to eat "low carb" in Vienna 











.










It's always nice to see happy tourists - here near the oldest part of Hofburg:











Here someone has developed a very individual style...  kay:











A little Vienna late afternoon Autumn elegy at Ringstrasse:











More pics from the 1st district will follow soon.
And from the Christmas Markets. _


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates; well done, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

the last one image from your set just magnificent :applause:


----------



## paul62

An array of detail. Nice shots.


----------



## yansa

_Merci beaucoup, *dear Christos, Leon & Paul*! 
Thank you all for your constant interest and for liking!


*City Glamour and Christmas Market (1)

*It's rather cold now. I have given up the train travels at the moment
and find my joy in strolling through the first (and some other) district(s)
as well as discovering some of the many Christmas Markets in our city.

Around Volkstheater











.










Our Heldenplatz is a building site at the moment.
Around the building site they have made a fence, and on this fence they
show some interesting pieces of the World Museum collections.

A few days ago I found this :










Jane, that's a similar piece as the golden face you showed us. 

This one is from Benin and one of the most important pieces of the African collection.
I found it a very nice idea to let a "golden Benin king" look out there in Liverpool... kay:

* 

That's me - sometimes. :lol: :lol:
Even the horse is in fear. 

(Must be some Asian deity. Kali?)











Looking from Michaelerplatz towards Kohlmarkt, Christmas lights are on:











In the first district we find some of the best Christmas illuminations of Vienna.
I like the light curtains at Kohlmarkt very much:











Nice advertisement, reflected:











Glass gallery











Following pic illustrates very well the glamour, elegance and luxury of the first district.
Of course only a minority of people can buy in such stores.
I am not among them.  But looking in also is nice.











The elegant jeweller's shop in the middle of the pic is guarded by a security.
Fortunately in the last months we had much less robberies at such stores than before. 
Vienna in the past was kind of "famous" for pretty brutal raids
on such stores.











Monarchy nostalgia 











Elegant flower shop in Herrengasse:










Will be continued (inclusive Christmas Market on Maria Theresia Platz).
_


----------



## Leongname

beautiful night shots Silvia :applause:
the palace looks gorgeous kay:


----------



## yansa

_


Leongname said:



beautiful night shots Silvia :applause:
the palace looks gorgeous kay:

Click to expand...

Thank you very much, dear Leon! 


*Vienna at Night (3, end)

*Graben and Kohlmarkt












At Demel's: He is called "Krampus" in Austria, his day is Dec. 5th. 











Angel in starry night 











Unforgotten diva Sophia Loren and jewellery at Kohlmarkt:











Christmas illumination at Graben:











Meinl at Graben with beautiful caryatides:











The magnificent Graben chandeliers, Punsch stall in the foreground,
pest column in the background:











And under the chandeliers - the police. 
At many places in the first district we now see their cars (sometimes empty,
sometimes with policemen and -women).
The idea is to show presence and keep robbers away from the jewel shops
and pick pockets away from the passersby. 











More Kohlmarkt impressions:











.










.










Glance into Demel's:











At the right side we can see a young lady obviously reporting from Michaelerplatz
Christmas Market for television:











To come next: 6th district and Naschmarket.
_


----------



## openlyJane

Christmas suits Vienna very much.


----------



## AbidM

I would visit vienna for the statues alone, they are lovely as is everything in the city.


----------



## baerd

Great. :applause:


----------



## Notes_cp

T Ed t


----------



## Notes_cp

Uj


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful again, dear Silvia!
Great Christmas atmosphere in the city. If to all that you show us, we add the sounds (Christmas music and carols) and the aromas of cinnamon and apple, it is the perfect scenario. Lovely!


----------



## yansa

_Your nice comments are a great joy for me, *dear Jane, Abid, baerd *and* Roberto*! Thank you so much! 

Thanks to all who looked in and liked!

Today I will start a big project, a report of a long walk from Mariahilf 
over Naschmarkt to Kärntner Strasse with over 100 photos. Some of the
places I have shown you before, but I hope I found new angles, new light
situations and many new details to keep the story interesting. 
Let's start!


*The Big Walk (1)

*From Esterhazypark through the 6th district, over Naschmarkt to the 1st district, Kärntner Street


We start near the Flaktower in Esterhazypark. Here, at a building site,
we can do an interesting glance into a building:











Nice buildings near the Flaktower:











.










Bus 13A brings people to Vienna's Main Train Station ("Hauptbahnhof"):











Typical colourful scene for this part of the 6th district:











Gumpendorfer Straße, one of the lifelines of the 6th district:











View to the Flaktower with Aqua Zoo at the right side, to the Apollo Cinema Center
at the left side:











The shadow











Superb old building at Gumpendorfer Straße, which gives us a kind of
"skyscraper feeling". 











Walking through the 6th district (one of the smaller districts of Vienna) we
soon reach Wienzeile with many beautiful buildings.




















Will be continued with Wienzeile and Naschmarkt.
_


----------



## Romashka01

Vienna is gorgeous! I absolutely love this type of architecture.
Thank you very much for this lovely pictures, dear Silvia! :yes:


----------



## yansa

_


Romashka01 said:



Vienna is gorgeous! I absolutely love this type of architecture.
Thank you very much for this lovely pictures, dear Silvia! :yes:

Click to expand...

Thank you, dear Roman, for your kind words! 
We will see more nice buildings in this set.

And I thank you, dear Skopje, for liking!


*The Big Walk (2)


*Visitors can reach Naschmarkt with the U4...










... but I recommend the footwalk over Wienzeile, which in this part is like
an unknown magnificent boulevard, as the following pics hopefully will show:











.










.










Balcony with beautiful caryatid (@Abid  ):











Standing once again in front of the famous "Majolika House" (Jugendstil)...











.










.










Enjoying the sun...











A white beauty with faces and eagles...











... and standing in nice contrast to it a backside impression of Naschmarkt 










(This year I discovered that the other side of Wienzeile here is some kind
of "Chinese Quarter", would be interesting for a special set.)

This walk will be continued with Naschmarkt.
_


----------



## Gratteciel

What an interesting ride you are proposing, my dear Silvia. It is amazing the excellent state of preservation of those beautiful buildings in Vienna.


----------



## openlyJane

Absolutely love the majolika house. Wonderful!


----------



## Eduarqui

WOW, what a fabulous collection of photography, I'm impressed with your angles. So many things to love and comment, but I need to remember first this one, because it brought to my mind the name of a french film I have all the time in my heart: *L'Année Dernière à Marienbad* (Alain Resnais, 1961):



yansa said:


> The sphinx and the moon:


Wien is more than fabulous with these Christmas lights - as you said, like Opera Stage (even me, a non-singer, would feel invited to try some songs  ) - and that shop window with Sophia Loren is lovely, as that real woman in other shop window showing austrian charm.

Your new visits to districts already presented is other reason to come back here: this thread is showing how time can acts and surprises us


----------



## Leongname

beautifully decorated facade of a house!
nice shots, Silvia!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

_Thank you very much for giving such kind comments, *dear Roberto, Jane,
Eduardo, Leon *and* Christos*! 

I'm glad to see that many of you love the Majolika house!
It surely is one of the most beautiful buildings in Vienna.



Eduarqui said:



WOW, what a fabulous collection of photography, I'm impressed with your angles. So many things to love and comment, but I need to remember first this one, because it brought to my mind the name of a french film I have all the time in my heart: *L'Année Dernière à Marienbad* (Alain Resnais, 1961):

Click to expand...

Is there a scene with the moon in this film, Eduardo? 
Must be a very artistic and unique film - I read about it's story at Wikipedia.

I also want to thank everyone who looked in and liked.

Let's continue...


*The Big Walk (3)...

*... with Naschmarkt:











.










.










.










.










Old view of Naschmarkt (about 1900):











.










.










.










The cheese in the middle is called "Pepper Rebel" 











The giant! :lol:











Next I will smuggle something in. 
_


----------



## yansa

_*Handmade in Vienna

*One of my other hobbies, besides photography, is to make necklaces.
I would so much like to show you some of them, and so I considered how
I could smuggle them into a forum about architecture. 

Quickly I found a way and hope the moderators let me get away with it. :lol:
I took pics of the necklaces, using them as foreground for prominent places
in Vienna. So we have architecture, no doubt, somehow... , and instead
of a car or lantern in the foreground we have a necklace.

So I plan to show you one from time to time...

This necklace is called "Byzantium" and made of red carnelian, black lava stone
and other materials.
(Not for sale)











Necklace "Byzantium" in front of...

Upper Belvedere











... the Palm House in Burggarten...











.










... the Opera










A new and maybe a little crazy way to show a city. 
Next time I will continue with "The Big Walk" again.

*
Thank you for looking in and liking, Abid! 

_


----------



## paul62

You are so lucky to live in such a beautiful city. 
Nice shots.

Oh! and a nice necklace too


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> You are so lucky to live in such a beautiful city.
> Nice shots.
> 
> Oh! and a nice necklace too


:banana: Thank you, Paul, that's so kind of you! I'm glad you like them both.


----------



## openlyJane

Necklaces are absolutely valid as subjects; since they are part of you, Yansa, and therefore of Vienna. You are very talented and have a great eye for beauty.


----------



## Gratteciel

Now it's official, my dear Silvia; You are an artist!
It is a circle; Great artists of all kinds forged that beautiful city and at the same time,
the beauty of the city continues to inspire new artists. You are one of them.


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much for your kind words, *dear Jane, dear Roberto*! :hug:


----------



## yansa

_*The Big Walk (4)

*Naschmarkt - Secession - Opera - Augustine Church












This is Uhudler, a very special sort of wine. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uhudler











Secession, like a white isle in the surge of traffic...











.










The snakes seem to be alive... 











.










The Opera and traffic on Ringstrasse:











I recommend visitors at Ringstrasse not to take the tourist bus or tourist tram,
but to walk.  There are so many nice corners which you can only reach
when you hold in and then make a few steps away from the main route.











Kaerntner Strasse near the Opera:











Golden ornaments at a tradition shop, and a reflection of Albertina in the background:











Augustine Church and the Memorial against War and Fascism by Austrian artist
Alfred Hrdlicka:











_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

I love the Sezession building and all it suggests about that extraordinary fin-de-siecle Viennese cultural flowering.


----------



## falp6

Wonderful pics Yansa! Always beautiful Viena.


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> *Handmade in Vienna*
> One of my other hobbies, besides photography, is to make necklaces.
> I would so much like to show you some of them, and so I considered how
> I could smuggle them into a forum about architecture.


awesome Silvia kay:
i guessed something like that.
nice necklace
and great&creative shots :applause:


----------



## yansa

_*Christos, Why-Why, falp *and* Leon*, thank you so much for your nice comments, dear friends! 
Also thanks to all who liked!



Leongname said:



awesome Silvia kay:
i guessed something like that.
nice necklace
and great&creative shots :applause:

Click to expand...

:hug:


*The Big Walk (5)

*Fabulous buildings near Augustine Church:











.










Now we stroll through the smaller streets of the city and will take many looks
into the nice shops.





















This flowers give the whole street an inviting touch:











.










The eyes of a street... 











Bohemian glass











.










Looks like Monarchy has survived in this shop... 











.










Protestant Church, Dorotheergasse











.










Impressions from an antique shop:























.









_


----------



## shik2005

It is always pleasure to visit your threads, Silvia! BTW, nice trick with the necklace, :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful sets, as always, dear Silvia!
The Opera building is gorgeous.


----------



## diddyD

Your photography is amazing.


----------



## Eduarqui

Loved your updates, as I love Christmas Time 

About that french film, there isn't a part with the Moon, as much as I can remember, but there are night scenes, and the atmosphere of silence and magic in your photo made me imagine that film (if possible, try to see it, it's very interesting and uncommon).

I would like a big bite of that "pepper rebel" cheese 

And about that giant fruit, it's named "jaca" and very common in Brazil: there are streets and private gardens with the tree - "jaqueira" -, but we need to be careful at the time of the mature fruit, because it's heavy and it would not be good to receive one falling on our head.

The "eye" of the street was a fabulous shot, and that "Monarchy Store" seems a lovely place to visit (romantic times, as from Sisi films, and even if Romy Schneider wasn't totally satisfied with the "kitsch part" of them, I need to confess my agreeable feelings when seeing).

The Memoral against War and Fascism seems a tender message with ellegant forms 

And we want more of your necklaces strolling in Wien, they're beautiful and add charm to each landscape


----------



## yansa

_


shik2005 said:



It is always pleasure to visit your threads, Silvia! BTW, nice trick with the necklace, :applause:

Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your kind comment, dear Igor! 



gratteciel said:



Beautiful sets, as always, dear Silvia!
The Opera building is gorgeous.

Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words, my friend Roberto! 
The Opera building had to suffer much vicious criticism at the time of
it's completion, but now people from all over the world visit Vienna
to see (among others) this beautiful building and enjoy the music
performances there.



diddyD said:



Your photography is amazing.

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, dear diddy, and dear Roman! 



Eduarqui said:



Loved your updates, as I love Christmas Time 

About that french film, there isn't a part with the Moon, as much as I can remember, but there are night scenes, and the atmosphere of silence and magic in your photo made me imagine that film (if possible, try to see it, it's very interesting and uncommon).

I would like a big bite of that "pepper rebel" cheese 

And about that giant fruit, it's named "jaca" and very common in Brazil: there are streets and private gardens with the tree - "jaqueira" -, but we need to be careful at the time of the mature fruit, because it's heavy and it would not be good to receive one falling on our head.

The "eye" of the street was a fabulous shot, and that "Monarchy Store" seems a lovely place to visit (romantic times, as from Sisi films, and even if Romy Schneider wasn't totally satisfied with the "kitsch part" of them, I need to confess my agreeable feelings when seeing).

The Memoral against War and Fascism seems a tender message with ellegant forms 

And we want more of your necklaces strolling in Wien, they're beautiful and add charm to each landscape 

Click to expand...

I'm glad you liked my updates, dear friend - thank you for your kind reply! 
I have more pictures about Christmas in Vienna, hope to find the time
to show here some of them in the next few days.

If I have the chance, I will try to see the film you like so much, Eduardo.

Haha, that giant "Jaca", it would not be healthy to stand under the tree
in the moment the fruit is falling... :lol:

"The eye of the street" is one of the shots where I use the reflection on a car.
Cars always seemed a disturbing factor between me and the building etc.
I wanted to photograph, but more and more I use the cars as reflecting
elements of my pics, use also their shapes and colours.

Hrdlicka's Memorial against War and Fascism has disturbing and cruel elements
too - it is very impressive! I have two more pics of it (including the street
washing Jew), will show that hopefully in the next days. There is not enough
time to show here everything I planned - I will have to make a personal "best of".

Thank you so much for your nice words about my necklaces! 
I did it again.  Yesterday I took shots of a necklace called "Witchcraft"
in the park of Schoenbrunn. The result is very personal, very much me...

I want to thank everyone who looked in and liked!

And now more of...

*The Big Walk (6)

*Walking and window shopping in the area around Dorotheergasse:











One of the experiments with cars as one of the main elements of the picture -
in the background a beautiful sidedoor of the Protestant Church:











Cute Netsuke (little Japanese figure):











This nice corner of our town can be found on the backside of Michaelerkirche:











*@Jane:* What boots are for you, for me are those fingerless gloves I wear
most time of the year. 
(visible in the reflection)











Nice shops again:











.










Sometimes incidentially a door stands open and gives me the opportunity
to get to know a new yard - like this wonderful one:











.










.










This traditional dishes from Gmunden, Austria, is still very popular:











Haha, something happened with Santa Claus... :lol:











The photographers
(We have reached Graben.)











The gap between rich and poor...











In free translation: "Little Golden Sausage" 











Spectacular, elegant shop entrance at Graben:











Elegance is a word that often comes to my mind when I stroll through the
1st district, especially at night...











Nice side street of Kaerntner Street











If I find time tomorrow morning I again will smuggle something in... 
_


----------



## paul62

:applause:Outstanding.


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> :applause:Outstanding.


Thank you so much for your kind comment, dear Paul!


----------



## Romashka01

Dear Silvia, thank you for showing us the beauty in Vienna! A lot of beauty in one city

Amazing pictures kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Every one a gem!


----------



## yansa

_


Romashka01 said:



Dear Silvia, thank you for showing us the beauty in Vienna! A lot of beauty in one city

Amazing pictures kay:

Click to expand...

Thank you, dear Roman, that's very kind of you! 



Why-Why said:



Every one a gem!

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Why-Why, I'm glad you like my pics so much! 

Thanks to all who looked in and liked!


A little interruption of "The Big Walk"...


*The day after Berlin...

*In the earlier hours of the day I was together with very nice people,
in the afternoon I strolled the city alone. But always the disturbing attack
that yesterday happened in Berlin was on my mind...

My thoughts are with the victims of this attack, and with their families
and friends...

Today was a cold day, in every sense of the word...
It had snowed a little over night, the pigeons in front of my window sat
in what we can nearly call a winter scene. 











Foggy, frosty and windy was the late afternoon in the Schoenbrunn park.
Other districts (also the 8th) have even more snow than Schoenbrunn.











Today there were significantly less visitors than in the last days...
Was it the cold wind, or did many people have fear to visit a Christmas Market? 











My personal conclusion is not to back down.
This year so far I have visited more Christmas Markets than ever before,
and I intend to continue with that.

My only wish for this Christmas is that there are no more attacks, nowhere,
and that people everywhere can enjoy the last days before Christmas,
can come together at such places without fear, in peace and freedom.

Here are some impressions from Christmas Markets in Vienna from the last days.











.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










We all are Berliner today..._


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear yansa, thank you for presenting the elegant Wien - I live where almost everyone (me included) use casual wear most of time, so to see this atmosphere of elegance is really nice and unforgetable 

And a special "thank you" for your words about what happened yesterday in Berlin, I was in doubt about commenting but you made me feel with hope to do this: I agree with everything you said, dear friend.

Best wishes 

PS: loved to see the pigeons in front of your window, this means they stay visiting you.


----------



## yansa

Dear Eduardo, thank you for your nice words! 

In Vienna also most people wear casual cloth most of the time - only in some
parts of the 1st district we see a higher number of persons being elegantly dressed,
fitting perhaps to the elegant buildings and shops that surround them there. 

I felt the strong need to comment the cruel attack of Berlin, because it
was on my mind the whole time. As it seems now and we hear in the news,
the Polish man, who was found murdered in the car, had obviously tried
to stop the attacker and lost his life doing so.
That brings me to tears, and I'm proud that such people also live on this
planet, giving their lives to save other lives. 

At last to the pigeons in front of my windows, as you mentioned the picture:
They always will stay my friends.


----------



## openlyJane

Such a spectacular & elegant city....


----------



## yansa

_


openlyJane said:



Such a spectacular & elegant city....

Click to expand...

Thank you, *dear Jane*, and thanks also to everyone who looked in 
and liked! 


*The Big Walk (7, end)

*Finally reaching Kaerntnerstrasse.
Dawn is falling and the lights are going on...











.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.











.










_


----------



## yansa

_Thank you for liking, *dear Leon, dear Skopje*! 
Today I'm a little in a hurry, will later explain why...


*Necklace "Witchcraft" in Schoenbrunn 

*Though the Schoenbrunn Garden is a Baroque Park, a kind of tamed nature,
the ones who are able to see and feel can find the magic of wilderness,
of a natural forest in this park.

Historians tell us that Schoenbrunn Palace and Garden are full of Freemason symbols, 
so we can be sure to find in this place mystery and secrets
which survived the centuries...

Necklace "Witchcraft" consists of a silver pentagram, red and brown
tree seeds from the Brazilian rainforest, which are said to be a strong
protection against evil, like the pentagram is too, a piece of wood from
Vienna Woods, and other materials.

Please follow me to some of my favourite places in Schoenbrunn Garden,
follow me into the witches forest. 











Taxus baccata is a mighty old magic tree ("Tree of Death"). This believe goes back to Celts and Germanic people.











The magic power of roots...
This is one of my favourite places in the park, under taxus and platanus.











.










The figures of Greek and Roman Antiquity fit well to magic necklaces.
Those old stories are full of magic and mystery.











The Roman Ruin in the park (not from Roman time of course, but a romantic
building):











The park benches are very attractive and photogenic:











.










I found this piece of wood which seemed to be made for the necklace 











.










One of my favourite statues...











Ivy, also a magical plant...











A colourful place 











Cerunnos in the end...
This antler I found near Café Restaurant Residenz in a part of the Palace.











That is a very personal set.
I hope you like it. _


----------



## yansa

_Today comes a kind of "picture marathon" from me, because there is so much
I would like to show you and I will not be online much in the next two weeks.

Can't show everything, so I will do a personal "best of" from Nov and Dec.


*Vienna Mix Nov/Dec 2016 (1)


*Art Deco Strudlhofstiege, 9th district





















Nice Christmas decoration at "Betten Reiter", 7th district











At one of the entrances to Museumsquartier:











Impressions from the 7th district with Spittelberg Christmas Market:










.





















Shopping Center "Ringstrassen Galleries":
































Three impressions from my own neighbourhood:































First district:





















She is wonderful... 






























_


----------



## yansa

_Thank you very much for liking,* Balkanada*! 


*Vienna Mix Nov/Dec 2016 (2)


*Figure at Marienbrücke over Danube Channel:











Building near Danube Channel in a nice reflection:











Reflection Rotenturmstrasse











The Greek Church, reflected











7th district (Where else?  )











7th district following:



















































1st district following
Rotenturmstrasse:











The owner allowed me to portray his wonderful lady (I love all kinds of Molosser dogs):











Haas House at night











I feel a certain connection to other photographers. 
Saint Stephen's Cathedral at night:











I remember the happy feeling strolling there, making pics... 











Poor forum friends, one set you still have to "endure" , then a "goodbye set"
from today - and then I'm offline for many days._


----------



## yansa

_*Vienna Mix Nov/Dec 2016 (3)


*Albertinaplatz, Monument against War and Fascism (Alfred Hrdlicka)











The "Streetwashing Jew" is probably the most heartbreaking figure in Vienna...











Kaerntnerstrasse at night











Impressions from Währinger Strasse following:









































Steffl - high end shopping in Vienna











Night reflection, Haas House











Winter blossoms











Old Town (with Mozarthouse at the left)











Nice shop nearby:































Mystic Saint Stephen's Cathedral at a foggy night:











While near Rotenturmstrasse has something very "Chinese" at Christmastime nights... 











End of Vienna Mix! 
_


----------



## openlyJane

The necklace you have portrayed above is very special, and would require a very confident and stylish person to wear it.


----------



## yansa

_


openlyJane said:



The necklace you have portrayed above is very special, and would require a very confident and stylish person to wear it.

Click to expand...

I don't know if I'm stylish, Jane,  but I have courage enough to wear that
necklace in the warm season. The only thing I have done was to shorten the
piece of wood - before that it was a too dangerous necklace. 
This is a very personal design and you would hardly find anything similar in a shop. 
Thank you for looking in and commenting!


*Vienna today


*Does Vienna have the chance of a White Christmas? I was so glad when I saw
the snow!  It's not much, but maybe it stays cold enough to keep that
white magic until the Holy Night. Chances even will be better in Vienna Woods,
where I will be during the next days.












.










Sparrows in Volksgarten:











Maria Theresia in white. 
Christmas Market under police protection (the car is not visible in the picture)...











Snow riders





















Winterwonderland Burggarten:











.










For I will not be in Vienna and not online during the next days,
I want already now wish you all a peaceful, merry Christmas and a lucky new year! 

I'm too tired now after this picture marathon, but I will have a look into
all the other threads as soon as I'm back again!_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wonderful sets, Yansa! And necklace too!


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Great pictures, as always, dear Silvia! kay: :happy: 

P.S. "Witchcraft"/ pentagram - do not protect us from evil, but rather vice versa. We should be careful with such things. I'm serious.


----------



## shik2005

Great updates, Silvia! You've got real winter, I see...


----------



## Gratteciel

I'm speechless!
The city is very, very beautiful; Your photos are just fantastic, dear Silvia.
I am fascinated with your thread.


----------



## Eduarqui

Lovely updates: nice to see brazilian seeds as part of your work, and that "les toutous flingueurs" is charming 

The Monument against War and Fascism is very direct and makes us think, I do enjoy it.

Hope you can have a nice snow time, and a Christmas with health, joy and friendship


----------



## Leongname

:applause: very beautiful!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, Silvia; well done :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

:applause: Stunning new pictures Silvia! This is one of the many favourites.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wishing you a Joyous Holiday Season 
and A Very Happy and Peaceful New Year, dear Silvia!


----------



## baerd

Beautiful, I want more! 
:apple:


----------



## Leongname

Merry Christmas Silvia


----------



## falp6

Beautiful christmas decorations. Next year probably I will be in Europe during the winter.

Happy holidays Yansa!


----------



## yansa

Hi all, I'm back in Vienna again. 
Wow, so many of you did take a look into my thread in the meantime and liked - thank you so much!

Many thanks also to you, *dear Skopje, Roman, Igor, Roberto, Eduardo, Leon,
Christos, Ben, baerd *and* falp* for your kind comments! 

*I thank you all for your nice Christmas and New Year wishes!
May your year 2017 be a very happy and healthy one too!*

*@Roman: *Please don't worry about the pentagram.  It's a very old sign
which has good meanings. Some people in the 19th and 20th century
misused that sign and gave it a negative image, but I don't care for them.

*@Igor: *Hihi, the "real winter" you talked of in Vienna and also in my part
of Vienna Woods only lasted a few days.  Today we had storm with
wind speed over 100 km/hour. But you know, I like such weather - I made
a little jogging round. 

*@Eduardo: *The man who sold those seeds told me they come from
the indians in the Brazilian rain forest and have magic power to protect. 
I love them and have used them in several necklaces.

*@falp: *I wish you a wonderful winter holiday in Europe next year!


----------



## yansa

_What I do next will have the daring title


*Vienna - Opulence and Sensuality (1) 











.










.










*Museumstrasse











Around Parliament











.










.










.










Theophil von Hansen, architect of Parliament











Burgtheater











Evening falls on Ringstrasse











_


----------



## openlyJane

A good title......nice pictures.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful as always, yansa. I always look forward to the product of your walks around opulent, sensual Vienna. 

Very best wishes for 2017.


----------



## Gratteciel

Perfect title for this wonderful set!
Happy New year, Dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

_Thank you for your kind comments and good wishes, *my friends Jane, Why-Why *and* Roberto*! 
I am happy that you have joy visiting my thread! 

I also thank everyone who looked in and liked!


*Vienna - Opulence and Sensuality (2)

*The blue hour











Palais Kinsky











Strolling the streets and yards at dawn and night has something...











The blue illuminated fountain in Palais Ferstel











.










.










The excentric ideas for room decoration in this shop/gallery sends tingles up
one's spine 











.










Rows of shimmering lights and a touch of Orient - the Ferstel Passage:











.









_


----------



## yansa

_Thank you very much for liking, *Abid, baerd *and *Igor*! 


*Vienna - Opulence and Sensuality (3)

*Street snapshot - a nice retro calendar 











Opulent shop for tea, whisky and so on...











Shop for underwear 











.










A nice, colourful sidestreet of Kaerntnerstreet











It seems as if the dolls have come alive and had some kind of struggle
during the night... :lol:











The lonely decision 











Street food











Freyung at night











I love the short walk from Freyung to Café Central:











.










.










Inmidst all this opulence and sensuality this gallery seems to be a place 
of simplicity and organisation. 











Coming nearer to Café Central, a wonderful night location in our town...











An Oriental shop - opulence again:











One part is still to come._


----------



## openlyJane

The necklace above looks like it may be from Afghanistan. I used to have a shop and sold some jewellery very similar to that.


----------



## yansa

_Thank you for looking in and liking,* Abid and Jane*! 


*Vienna - Opulence and Sensuality (4, end)

*Window shopping at night, opulent shops in the city:











.










.










We have reached Michaelerplatz.
Detail of the Christmas illumination of "Raiffeisenbank" in Looshouse:











The shimmering reflection of light on wet stones, this too is sensual for me...











.










.










The curvy, female shape of a fiaker, also very sensual... 











.










Fiaker detail











A fiaker rushes by at Schweizertor ("Swiss Door" of Hofburg) -
for a moment this scene reminded me of a scene in a Dracula film... 











Heldenplatz with Hofburg and one of it's two rider monuments:











Opulent and fairytale-like: In these days the Museum of Natural History
is colourful illuminated.











.










Next will come something completely different: Vienna's Main Trainstation.
_


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> The necklace above looks like it may be from Afghanistan. I used to have a shop and sold some jewellery very similar to that.


You probably are right, Jane. The shop also sold much Lapislazuli, and Afghanistan
is famous for Lapislazuli!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> Next will come something completely different: Vienna's Main Trainstation.


This sounds very interesting.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! fantastic photos from lovely Vienna :happy: thank you dear Silvia!


----------



## shik2005

Lovely night scenes, Silvia! The wet pavements always attracts me as a photographer


----------



## yansa

I thank you all for liking, and many thanks to you, *dear Skopje, Roman *and* Igor*, 
for your kind comments! Very appreciated! 


*Hauptbahnhof (1)

Vienna Main Train Station


*Today we visit Vienna's Main Train Station, the former Southern Train Station,
which was replaced by the new complex (opening in Oktober 10th, 2014).

We get out of the bus 13A and have a look to the Main Entrance of the Station:











Impressions near the entrance:











.










The Main Hall:











From the Main Hall you can go up to the platforms 3 - 12, or down to platform 1 and 2
and to the Underground.










Here you can buy your ticket.
They have a waiting system with numbers which is quite effective.











The big destination board:











Shops and Christmas illumination:











One of the many nice elevators brings us up to the platforms:











Up there we see something like... a train kiss? :lol:











It's the roof that gives the new Main Station it's individual touch:











A nice detail is the yellow-green illuminated glass on the floor:











A Railjet train is rolling into the station:











Impression from the end of the platforms:










A second part will follow.


----------



## yansa

*Hauptbahnhof (2, end)

Vienna Main Train Station


*At this part of the station I saw an aggressive drunkard whom I wanted to avoid,
so I show you an older picture of the place (with sunny weather ):











Back to the cloudy weather:
A look out to the nearby buildings.











When people stand on that glass elements, you can see their silhouettes
from the Main Hall:











A look out towards buildings which are still under construction:











More impressions of the spectacular roof:











.










We take the elevator back to the Main Hall:











I'm quite fascinated by those elevators with the view into the modern roof construction:











.










Waiting...











We take a quick look out of the back door of the Main Hall and see the building place:











The cold wind chases us back into the warm Main Hall. 
Here you can buy all kinds of food on both sides:











OMG... This little cutie didn't seem happy with his owner.
I had the strong wish to adopt the little dog.











Back at the Main Entrance with a look to the big Christmas tree outside:


----------



## Union.SLO

yansa said:


> Impressions near the entrance:


A friend of mine, who was on a visit in Vienna a few weeks ago, asked me the following while we were passing the hall: "What's an old-looking statue like this doing in such a modern place? Do you think it's fake?" At the time I had no clue so I couldn't give him a definitive answer, yet I looked it up later. 

Here's a little interesting fact about this statue I learned: it's called _Der steinerne Markuslöwe_ (literally 'The stone Lion of St Marcus') and it's already some 150 years old; not exactly antique but still decently prior to the new station. There were in fact more of them, erected together with one of the older station buildings on that same site (_zweiter Südbahnhof_ - here's a link where you can see the building and the lion statues on top of its side wings). They were meant to symbolically represent the rail connection to Venice. Only two of them were preserved after the demolition in the 50s; one of them was moved to some town in the surroundings of Vienna and the other was then placed in the entrance hall of the succeeding _dritter Südbahnhof_ (which was demolished before I first came/moved to Vienna, so I wouldn't remember it) and finally in the once again rebuilt edifice - the _Hauptbahnhof_.


----------



## Eduarqui

Very impressive new images in ths page, dear yansa, and the blue light on the urban nights of Wien is magic 

You know how to photograph a shop window as if the glass wasn't there - I need to know how to do this 

The dog catches my heart, and I could stay with him too 

The Railway Station is a dream of space for architects - for everyone, for sure - and effective to create excitement before travelling 

Wien looks like a Cathedral of Light this time of the year, and the stars above could believe there is a giant mirror where they are seeing their image right now


----------



## buho

So beautiful city! And also so beautiful skies...


----------



## yansa

_


Union.SLO said:



A friend of mine, who was on a visit in Vienna a few weeks ago, asked me the following while we were passing the hall: "What's an old-looking statue like this doing in such a modern place? Do you think it's fake?" At the time I had no clue so I couldn't give him a definitive answer, yet I looked it up later. 

Here's a little interesting fact about this statue I learned: it's called Der steinerne Markuslöwe (literally 'The stone Lion of St Marcus') and it's already some 150 years old; not exactly antique but still decently prior to the new station. There were in fact more of them, erected together with one of the older station buildings on that same site (zweiter Südbahnhof - here's a link where you can see the building and the lion statues on top of its side wings). They were meant to symbolically represent the rail connection to Venice. Only two of them were preserved after the demolition in the 50s; one of them was moved to some town in the surroundings of Vienna and the other was then placed in the entrance hall of the succeeding dritter Südbahnhof (which was demolished before I first came/moved to Vienna, so I wouldn't remember it) and finally in the once again rebuilt edifice - the Hauptbahnhof. 

Click to expand...

Thank you very much for this really interesting results of your research, Union.SLO! kay: 
I didn't know about the history of this lion.
He caught my eye because he looks old and, as you said, stands in contrast
to the modern building.



Eduarqui said:



Very impressive new images in ths page, dear yansa, and the blue light on the urban nights of Wien is magic 

You know how to photograph a shop window as if the glass wasn't there - I need to know how to do this 

Click to expand...

Thank you for your nice comment, my dear friend! 
How to photograph a shop window as if the glass wasn't there? 
The glass should be clean and there should not be too much reflections,
then you can start a try. I always hold the camera very near to the glass,
and sometimes I use the shadow of my own body.
Windows 10 has a function "Bildverbesserung", which I use for such pics,
and I make them a little darker, also sometimes intensify the colour.
I once was told that for such shots a "Polfilter" (polarizing filter) is the ideal thing. 
Maybe I buy such a filter one day.



Eduarqui said:



The dog catches my heart, and I could stay with him too 

The Railway Station is a dream of space for architects - for everyone, for sure - and effective to create excitement before travelling 

Wien looks like a Cathedral of Light this time of the year, and the stars above could believe there is a giant mirror where they are seeing their image right now 

Click to expand...

Thank you for the poetic words you always find for Wien! 



buho said:



So beautiful city! And also so beautiful skies...

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, buho! 

I also thank everyone who looked in and liked!


*Little Walk to Saint Ulrich Church

*St. Ulrich is the oldest church of Vienna (which is still existing).
It can be found in the first district, not far from Danube Channel,
in a very nice part of the Old Town. The place and the church 
in former times were centers of the salt trade in Vienna.

First we see two impressive buildings at near Rotenturmstrasse:











.










Then someting unexpected... 











Shadow at Kornhäuselturm, a building like a tower, used by architect 
Joseph Kornhäusel as atelier. From the platform of this tower the Austrian
poet Adalbert Stifter on July 8th, 1842 watched the total eclipse of the sun.











Reflections in a car:











A chain closes Seitenstettengasse for cars, and there always is police.
We will soon see why.











In Seitenstettengasse there is the Stadttempel, the Jewish Synagogue.
(On August 29th, 1981, here two members of the IKG were killed by Palestinian terrorists.)











This is a very old part of Vienna.











A haunted house? 
This building seems to be desolate and partly uninhabited.
Would be worth a renovation, the tower is nice, like the one of the 
neighbouring building.











A first look at the tower of old Saint Ruprecht Church:











Wonderful Old Town flair around Saint Ruprecht:











Three impressions of the mystic interior of the church:











.










.










Holy Ruprecht











Saint Ruprecht Church











_


----------



## shik2005

^^:applause:
Love the last one & "the haunted house"


----------



## Slartibartfas

Indeed the last picture captures the curch best. It is a building which looks probably best on a foggy autumn day.


----------



## skymantle

Here is a little background to the classical elegance of Vienna and its great protagonist Hansen, featured in post no. 1324.



> *Hansen and his impact on Vienna*
> 
> Having admired Theophil Hansen’s work in Athens, the Greek-Austrian entrepreneur and banker Georg Simon von Sina invited the architect to Vienna to help him introduce elements of Greek style to his designs for various building projects. Hansen moved to Vienna in 1846 where he worked first as an assistant and later in partnership with Ludwig Förster, one of the planners involved in creating the Vienna Ringstraße. He also married Förster’s daughter Sophie. Throughout their collaboration, Hansen was able to put his amassed experience, particularly his knowledge of different architectural styles, to good use and he was to have a significant influence on the cityscape. During the construction of the Vienna Ringstraße, Hansen also received numerous other commissions in which he was able to incorporate elements of the Hellenistic, Byzantine and Italian Renaissance styles. He is credited with creating what became known as the “Viennese” or, as it’s more often known, the “Ringstraße” style of architecture. In his work, Hansen focused not only on the external design of a building but was also greatly interested in its functionality... [URL="http://www.vig.com/en/press/architektur-im-ringturm/detail/theophil-hansen-classical-elegance-in-everyday-life.html"]more>[/URL]


Great thread of a great city. :cheers:


----------



## johndarkeds

parebns ! sao otimas estruturas:banana:


----------



## Why-Why

Love Spiderman with the spire of Stephansdom. And that gothic one of Holy Ruprecht is pretty special too. Happy new year!


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful scenes as always!


----------



## yansa

_Thank you very much for liking, and special thanks to you, *dear Igor, 
Slartibartfas, skymantle (thanks for the superb info!), johndarkeds,
Why-Why (wish you a happy New Year too  ) and El Greco*, for your
very appreciated comments!


Today I was "on tour" around noon, so my pictures had very strong contrasts
and deep colours. I tried to make some of them a little "softer" by image editing - 
or even exaggerated the colours. 


*Vienna Stock Exchange - Maria am Gestade - Wipplingerstrasse

*Around Vienna Stock Exchange...











.










.










.










.










.










Around "Hohe Brücke"...











.










.










.










.










.










Around the Church "Maria am Gestade", the gothic gem which is said to have
the most beautiful gothic churchtower of Vienna:











.










.










Wipplingerstraße











.










On of the most beautiful streets of our town, in my eyes...











In step 











.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.









Thank you for looking in! _


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Splendid city, many architectural treasures! 
Love all your pics :applause: 

Happy New Year dear Silvia!


----------



## Eduarqui

Interesting updates, and here is other thing I need to learn: "editing colors"


----------



## christos-greece

I wish you Happy New Year, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much !!! 
I will return later today for a proper answer. 

Now TV once in the year brings a - hopefully - good programme:
an *Eric Clapton* concert. I will enjoy this very much! :cheers:

Later on there will be the Stones and towards Midnight Adele. :banana:
I'll be back.


----------



## yansa

_


christos-greece said:



^^ Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:

Click to expand...

Thank you a lot, Christos! 



Romashka01 said:



Splendid city, many architectural treasures! 
Love all your pics :applause: 

Happy New Year dear Silvia! 

Click to expand...

Thank you for your constant interest for my threads and your kind comments, dear Roman! 

A Happy New Year for you too! 



Eduarqui said:



Interesting updates, and here is other thing I need to learn: "editing colors" 

Click to expand...

Shall I really tell you all my tricks, Eduardo? 
Haha, there are not many.  I simply use the possibilities Windows 10
gives us for changing light, colour (and so on) of a pic.



christos-greece said:



I wish you Happy New Year, Silvia :cheers:

Click to expand...

I also wish you a Happy New Year, Christos! :cheers:


*A Walk Through the Schoenbrunn Park at the Last Day of 2016

*Many visitors spend Silvester in Vienna, and so I was not the only one
who had the idea to make a walk in Schoenbrunn at sunny weather.
A long, long row of people waiting for the chance to get a ticket was
standing from the entrance nearly up to the Palace. 











I'm sorry to say that he is not alive, although he nearly looks so. 











Shadows at the pavillion:











Hot discussions at the icy pond 











Witchtree 











The sky was bright blue today, a clear and icy day:











.










.










Sensuous Baroque 











Oak leaves in the icy pond











Seagulls at the ice pond:











.










Hoarfrost











Astonishing Palmenhaus...











A happy and sunny walk on the last day of 2016 for many people 











U4 Station Hietzing with Underground in soft pastels











Building near the station of my tramline 58 which brings me back to Western Railway Station:











*** 

Eric Clapton: Good man. kay: Great concert in San Diego! With wonderful J.J. Cale...

Now the Stones on TV. All those great musicians have accompanied me
nearly whole my life. _

*** 

Thank you for a wonderful forum year 2016, dear friends! 

Best wishes for 2017 to you all !  :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

So many lovely images. I especially like the red domed building a set or two up....and the palm house is just gorgeous - very gothic! The leaves in icy pond also very picturesque.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> So many lovely images. I especially like the red domed building a set or two up....and the palm house is just gorgeous - very gothic! The leaves in icy pond also very picturesque.


Thank you, Jane, for your nice words! 
And thank you also, Skopje, for liking!

Jane, come to think of it - the Palm House is probably one of the 
best architectonical works in whole Vienna...


----------



## shik2005

Astonishing updates!


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year, Silvia and really great and very nice photos about Vienna :cheers:


----------



## yansa

_Thank you so much for your kind comments, *dear Igor, dear Christos*! 

Thanks for liking! 


*New Years Walk

*Albertina - Palais Lobkowitz - Josefsplatz - Peterskirche - Graben -
Michaelerplatz - Volksgarten

Hotel Sacher with Café Mozart











A very fragile pic of the Monument against War and Fascism, seen through a row of trees:











Loved this painting in a near gallery:











.










Art zone Albertina











Palais Lobkowitz with Theater Museum:











Roof figures of the National Library, Josefsplatz:











Four impressions of Josefsplatz:











.










.










.










Vienna sometimes can be spooky... 











.










.










.










Joy of Baroque: Saint Peter











The Christmas lights are rather decorative, even if they are not illuminated:











.










Warm colours - and opulence again: Graben











I couldn't resist those colours... 











.










Two impressions from Michaelerplatz:











.










.
.

Today the sun went down in a warm glow, wonderful...











.










.










.










_


----------



## Pop Bogdan

yansa said:


>



Wonderful light !


----------



## paul62

Your photos are getting better and better. You deserve some recognition.


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous, & expensive, textiles......love them!


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing updates dear Silvia :applause: Many favorites!!


----------



## Benonie

The sunsets!... :eek2:


----------



## yansa

_I'm very happy about your interest and your kind comments, my *dear friends
Pop Bogdan, Paul, Jane, Roman *and* Ben*! 



paul62 said:



Your photos are getting better and better. You deserve some recognition.

Click to expand...

Haha, let's hope, the right people read your last sentence! 
Now without joking: Thank you very much for your kind words, Paul! :hug:


Time to do something non-touristic, like...


*Ottakring (1)

*I will show you the part of Ottakring around Thaliastrasse.

Last stop of tram 46 at Joachimsthalerplatz.
What looks like little white treeblossoms is... hoar frost!











.










This Madonna with Child was made 1697:











Now we stroll back along the route of tram 46 (and side streets):











.










Old and new: First glance at the Ottakring "Skyscraper" 











Two impressions of the older building, which is very typical for this district:











.










And here the white tower, which can be found near the Schnellbahn and U3 Station Ottakring:











.










_


----------



## yansa

_*Ottakring (2)

*Modern building of the U3 Station Ottakring:











As a nice little detail here you still can see the Christmas decoration of Thaliastrasse:











We take a closer look at the upper part of this building.
Here someone seems to live my dream: Converted his urban flat into
a jungle of homeplants. 











Our Schnellbahn rushes along on old brick arcades 











Trees with red fruits in winter!











Kind of Ottakring still life 











Typical Ottakring door (many doors and older buildings here are two-coloured,
which gives them a fresh look):











Beautiful chaotic wall with advertisements:











Two impressions of one of those fresh looking, two-coloured buildings:











.










_


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Great updates and, although I do love historic buildings, these new ones in Wien are fabulous too (if I'm not wrong, I have a book presenting the project of that Ottakring skyscraper).

As other people around, I love that Palm House, and could identify a picture with actor James Stewart in Hitchcok's *Rear Window*, a very good film (love him in *Vertigo*, my all time favorite film  ). 

Last, but not least: the "Beautiful chaotic wall with advertisements" is cool


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all for liking, and thank you, *dear Eduardo*, for your nice comment! 



Eduarqui said:



^^

Great updates and, although I do love historic buildings, these new ones in Wien are fabulous too (if I'm not wrong, I have a book presenting the project of that Ottakring skyscraper).

As other people around, I love that Palm House, and could identify a picture with actor James Stewart in Hitchcok's *Rear Window*, a very good film (love him in *Vertigo*, my all time favorite film  ). 

Last, but not least: the "Beautiful chaotic wall with advertisements" is cool 

Click to expand...

You seem to be a real cineaste, Eduardo! 
I have seen several of Hitchcock's works in my younger years, but don't 
remember if "Vertigo" was one of them. The actor James Stewart I've seen
in several films. 


*Ottakring (3)

*Beauty found in an Ottakring shop window...











I now come to a "Gothic" side of Ottakring. 
Mystic door:











.










Haunted store 











A bankrobber cap? :lol:











One of the few historic public toilets that still exist in Vienna:










Similar I know near Stadtpark, near Augarten, in Schoenbrunn Park and, 
if I remember that right, in Schoenbornpark.


A building that catches the eye:











Food comes to Ottakring:











This nice red building reflects the older houses in the neighbourhood:











.










From a side street of Thaliastrasse here we have a view to the red roof
of the Ottakringer brewery:











Doors with history and personality 











I had to catch this Rasta/Grunge look. 











_


----------



## yansa

_*Ottakring (4, end)












*Typical 1,- Euro Store:











That's a really nice little Ottakring building:











Another two-coloured house:











Look into a Turkish wedding gown boutique:











.










Do you want to become a real Ottakringer (like this tough young lady here)? 












Then buy an Ottakringer jacket ...










... buy this Ottakringer shoe :lol:...











... and a bully sticker to complete :











Ottakringer have no fear of strong colours:











.










We come now near Brunnenmarkt, which is a neighbourhood with many Moslems.
Look into one of the Moslem stores :











Gold in Turkish jewellery stores:











.










The Brunnen Market:










_


----------



## falp6

I always enjoy looking this thread. Vienna is always surprising.


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting to see some of Vienna’s working class and immigrant communities.


----------



## Why-Why

I loved that pair of doors "with history and personality." They certainly have that!


----------



## Koloman

Dear Yansa!

I´ve spent the last few days watching all of your photos in this thread from the very first to the (up so far) last one, and I really wanna thank you for your work.
Since I am a Wiener, I know almost every street/path/square you have posted here, but looking at your photos almost feels like as if I would have walked all the way with you, discovering all the details and little things you´ve been showing here. 
There´s simply a nice and friendly atmosphere in your thread which brings lots of joy to me when visiting it.

Keep up your nice work 


EDIT:
There´s one more open question about the car brand of the white car shown in your post #778 on page 39, and yes, I do know the answer :-D
It´s a Pontiac Firebird and about 25 years old.


----------



## Eduarqui

I can imagine that Ottakring is "the place to be" in Wien: looks so updated about our times and desires of integrated cultures and persons 

The use of color and those windows/doors are cool and inspiring. That roof of Ottakring Brewery is like a sculpture, I do love it  And that "rasta man" is like a movie image, very good


----------



## Gratteciel

Just fantastic! :applause::applause::applause:
Many, many wonderful pictures, dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

falp6 said:


> I always enjoy looking this thread. Vienna is always surprising.


I'm happy that you enjoy looking in here, falp! 



openlyJane said:


> Interesting to see some of Vienna’s working class and immigrant communities.


I plan to show you more of our working class and immigrant communities,
Jane. I think you all know the first district by heart now. 



Why-Why said:


> I loved that pair of doors "with history and personality." They certainly have that!


I love that pair too, Why-Why! 



Koloman said:


> Dear Yansa!
> 
> I´ve spent the last few days watching all of your photos in this thread from the very first to the (up so far) last one, and I really wanna thank you for your work.
> Since I am a Wiener, I know almost every street/path/square you have posted here, but looking at your photos almost feels like as if I would have walked all the way with you, discovering all the details and little things you´ve been showing here.
> There´s simply a nice and friendly atmosphere in your thread which brings lots of joy to me when visiting it.
> 
> Keep up your nice work
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> There´s one more open question about the car brand of the white car shown in your post #778 on page 39, and yes, I do know the answer :-D
> It´s a Pontiac Firebird and about 25 years old.


Dear Koloman,

it's a great joy for me that you took time to see my _whole thread!_ 
And a nice feeling that even a Wiener can detect some new places and details
in my photos.
I will try to keep up the nice and friendly atmosphere you talk about. 
And I remember the car  - thank you so much for finding out the marque!
Thank you very much for your kind words and feel welcome in my thread! 



Eduarqui said:


> I can imagine that Ottakring is "the place to be" in Wien: looks so updated about our times and desires of integrated cultures and persons
> 
> The use of color and those windows/doors are cool and inspiring. That roof of Ottakring Brewery is like a sculpture, I do love it  And that "rasta man" is like a movie image, very good


Ottakring also is kind of home to me since my childshood, it's my neighbouring
district.

I also like the Ottakring Brewery, it reminds me of a castle. 
Thank you for your nice reply, dear Eduardo! 



Gratteciel said:


> Just fantastic! :applause::applause::applause:
> Many, many wonderful pictures, dear Silvia!


Thank you so much, dear Roberto! 

I thank you all for your kind comments and for liking!


----------



## yansa

_*Mixed up


*In Doebling...











.










.










.










.

In Hernals...











Vienna has been cold and windy during the last days.
Maybe I should buy one of this? 











The weather forecast sais tomorrow we'll have the coldest day since five years,
and for Sunday they prognosticate snow for Vienna.
I hope at least with the snow they are right. 












.










.










.










.
At Western Railway Station...

A cold wind blew today, and I exaggerated the dark clouds a bit... 











.









_


----------



## openlyJane

I especially like the image of the crucifix. I love crucifixes.


----------



## Why-Why

Hope you do get some snow, as I'm sure we'd all love to see your snow pictures!


----------



## Benonie

Someone's got loads of talents here! Great photography, as always! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

A city full of life and art. Great pictures, my dear Silvia!
I loved the atmosphere in the pictures of the train station.


----------



## yansa

_


openlyJane said:



I especially like the image of the crucifix. I love crucifixes.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Jane! This crucifix is a special one, it stands on a very lively place
where the traffic rushes by. There is a great contrast between the crucifix
and it's surroundings. If I find time one day I will try to find out something
about it's history.



Why-Why said:



Hope you do get some snow, as I'm sure we'd all love to see your snow pictures!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Why-Why! I hope, I will not disappoint you. And I hope, the
weather-forecast will not disappoint me !! :lol: I really expect SNOW here on Sunday! 



Benonie said:



Someone's got loads of talents here! Great photography, as always! kay:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ben, that's so kind of you! :hug:



Gratteciel said:



A city full of life and art. Great pictures, my dear Silvia!
I loved the atmosphere in the pictures of the train station.

Click to expand...

Thank you, dear Roberto!  You will see pics with similar atmosphere today.

Thanks to all who looked in and liked!


I have nothing new at the moment, so I searched my archive.
You will see a little set of pictures with a touch of "Gothic". 


*From the archive

*Impressive building in Gersthof:











A fountain in Erdberg with many exotic animals - would be worth a whole set
of it's own...











Figure in ancient Egyptian style at the facade of our Museum of Natural History:











Two details of Viennese cemeteries:











.










Even if the clouds make a big "show", like here above Belvedere Garden,
not many people have an eye for them...











Now this is quite spectacular: A thunderstorm cell above our Parliament. 
As you know I love such weather conditions, I "hunt" them. 
The structure you can see here is called a "Whale Mouth"...











So this was it from the archive...
I hope today I can bring some pics out of the Polar cold in Vienna. 
_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## Koloman

Again beautiful shots...I particularly like the fountain in Erdberg which is one of my favourite places of the city.


----------



## shik2005

Great! Real pleasure to visit yours threads, Silvia!


----------



## yansa

_Thanks to everybody who looked in and liked,
and many thanks to you, *dear Christos, Koloman *and* Igor*, for your kind comments! 



Koloman said:



Again beautiful shots...I particularly like the fountain in Erdberg which is one of my favourite places of the city.

Click to expand...

I discovered this astonishing fountain incidentially and surely will return one day
to take more pics. It is not easy to photograph - the figures are very dark,
and the automatic programme of the camera tends to overexpose.

*** 

What a depressing day in Vienna!
Nearly no people on the streets because

a. holiday, shops closed
b. cold temperatures and icy wind

And to crown it all, my camera striked just in the moment of a perfect
reflection on Friedensbrücke ("Peace Bridge") with superb clouds, water
reflections, tree shilhouettes, the Waste Incineration Plant in the distance...

Ten minutes later, when the last sunshine was gone and I had left the place,
the camera worked again. Your should have heard me curse... 

So this are the only two pics I bring from today:

Pigeons at Friedensbrücke, a lonely jogger in the background...











Here they seek shelter from the cold wind:










Look at their faces, and you know how the day in Vienna was !! :lol: :lol:

I was wrapped in several layers of clothes like a mummy and still have frozen. Tomorrow will be even colder, but I will try again. 
Another day, another chance. 
_


----------



## yansa

_Thank you for liking, dear friends! 

Again

*From the Archive

*View from "Hohe Brücke"











Three impressions from Hietzing:











.










.










One of my favourite bridges (over Wienfluss):











Who ever put this "black box" in front of our Operahouse will go to "Hell for Architects"... 











Nice Albertina scene...











My favourite weather again... 










_


----------



## buho

That black box is... a parking access?


----------



## Benonie

The clouds of the thunderstorm!.... :eek2:


----------



## shik2005

Wow! Your favourite weather is rather impressive!


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all for liking - very appreciated! 



buho said:



That black box is... a parking access?

Click to expand...

Could be, buho - I admit, I hate that "thing" so much that I never looked
which purpose it has. I ignore it, as far as it is possible. 



Benonie said:



The clouds of the thunderstorm!.... :eek2:

Click to expand...




shik2005 said:



Wow! Your favourite weather is rather impressive!

Click to expand...

Ben and Igor, I really hope that this year brings the one or other thunderstorm
to Vienna.  Thunderstorms have been very rare in our town in the last years.
I remember when I was I child, we had many severe thunderstorms
every warm season - now we must be glad if we have two or three...


Today I resisted the Polar cold and wind and took pictures in several districts.
Health is very bad now, but I fight, I fight...

So I can gladly present a


*Walk Through the Cold (1)

*8th district

The "Hamerling Hof" is a beautiful and representative building in the heart
of my home district. Pistachio green! 











9th district











.










.










.










.










.










18th district:












.










.










.










.









_


----------



## yansa

_^^ Please don't miss part 1! 


*Walk Through the Cold (2, end)

*18th district











Aumannplatz











St. Carolusheim 











1st district - Rathausviertel (Town Hall Quarter)











.










Neo-gothic Town Hall is from all directions a beauty:











Details of a small snow plough.
The weather forecast tells us it will snow tomorrow.
I do so hope that they are right! 











.










Town Hall, side view:











Haha, this will be my face tomorrow if we get no snow... 
I will snatch my witches' besom, fly up to ZAMG (our Meteorological Institute)
and spank their bottoms! :lol:











Town Hall Quarter - nearly no shops, many official buildings...











Lovely Parliament trio 











The sky above Parliament was partly covered with cirrus clouds which were getting dense. 
So there is hope a front is coming and brings snow.
I will keep you informed! 
_


----------



## Romashka01

Very very nice images,dear Silvia! :applause: 



yansa said:


> I was wrapped in several layers of clothes like a mummy and still have frozen. Tomorrow will be even colder, but I will try again.
> Another day, another chance.


In Vienna -6C ? In Lviv was -18C hno:


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Very very nice images,dear Silvia! :applause:


Thank you very much, dear Roman! 




Romashka01 said:


> In Vienna -6C ? In Lviv was -18C hno:


Brrrrrrr... 
Yesterday we had a bad wind chill.
And I now bought the right underwear (in a sports shop) for this weather -
so the snow can come!


----------



## Gratteciel

Woow! Hundreds of beautiful buildings, extraordinary fountains and art everywhere, an incredible atmosphere, plus a long etcetera... Vienna is a gem!
You never disappoint us with your beautiful photos, dear Silvia. Thank you!


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful as always, Silvia.

The coldest days are often clear and sunny, as we found on the Canadian prairies. So it may be "too cold to snow" in Vienna at the moment. Hope it warms up a little to give those poor pigeons a break.


----------



## diddyD

Georgeous pics - and city.


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Woow! Hundreds of beautiful buildings, extraordinary fountains and art everywhere, an incredible atmosphere, plus a long etcetera... Vienna is a gem!
> You never disappoint us with your beautiful photos, dear Silvia. Thank you!


Thank you so much, my dear friend Roberto! 



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful as always, Silvia.
> 
> The coldest days are often clear and sunny, as we found on the Canadian prairies. So it may be "too cold to snow" in Vienna at the moment. Hope it warms up a little to give those poor pigeons a break.


I thank you, Why-Why! Today when I woke up my first way was to the window -
the backyard is white! :banana:  It's not much, about 1 - 2 cm, but enough,
to make Vienna white! If the sun comes out, this could get a very good 
photo day.

During this cold the pigeons are crazy at my window, like naughty children. 
I try to make them winter as enjoyable as possible with sunflower seeds.
Yesterday one of them flew a little round in my sleeping room :lol: - 
I have to be careful, they really get bold.



diddyD said:


> Georgeous pics - and city.


Thank you so much, DiddyD! 

SNOW in Vienna! 
My camera and me will try to catch it.


----------



## yansa

No sun so far, but steady light snowfall. kay:
We hold at a snow hight about 4 cm here in the 8th district, 
and it seems to get more.

It is not seldom that in Vienna traffic partly breaks down because of a few cm
fresh snow.  So this day will be kind of adventure again.


----------



## openlyJane

Vienna really is a wonder.

Love how the pigeons have found just the right spot to shelter. It is as if they are part of its structure, and the wall has been built with them in mind.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much for liking! 

My dream came true:


*Snow in Vienna (1)

*When I left the house I was astonished how slippery the ground was...

Scene near U-Station Thaliastrasse: A few meters later this woman came
to fall. Fortunately she was not injured!











Waiting for tram 46, looking towards Thaliastrasse:











This special vehicle made sure that the tram could run without difficulties:











In the morning there were only few cars to see, but many of those little
snow ploughs:











Group of pigeons at Ringstrasse.
At this place there is a steady pigeon population.











From Ringstrasse I took the tram D to Nussdorf:











Nussdorfer cars in wintersleep... 











On the way back we come to Heiligenstadt.
Council housing are not my favourite sort of buildings, but those are lovely:











.










Tram D brings passengers from Nussdorf to Hauptbahnhof Ost (Main Train Station):










Here we come to Vienna's most famous council housing, the Karl Marx Hof:











Hm, what are the red fruits on the trees in this cozy corner?











We will have a closer look.
Here I found my highlight of the day: Lovely little red winter apples,
covered with fresh snow! 











.










.










We say goodbye to beautiful Karl Marx Hof, which is like an enormous castle:











.










Inside tram D (one of the older models  ):










Part 2 will lead us to Belvedere and Karlsplatz.


----------



## openlyJane

What a lovely image the snow-covered apples present.


----------



## yansa

Hart van Zeeland (and all that will hopefully follow  ), thank you for liking! 



openlyJane said:


> What a lovely image the snow-covered apples present.


 Thank you, Jane!
If I had something to say in this town I would let those trees be planted
on very many places in Vienna. 
They are just cute, and the snow is like "icing the cake". 


*Snow in Vienna (2, end)


*The Belvedere sphinxes with white caps...











.










Most of the day was cloudy / foggy, like you can see here.
In the afternoon there were some short sunny moments then.











Snow dragon 











Backside of Upper Belvedere:











Ringstrasse with trams:











Wien Museum at Karlsplatz with snow covered tree:











Beautiful, glittering snow... I admire the bikers!











The beautiful angels of Charles Church, and here you can see some blue sky:











.










.










.










Karlskirche, which has a certain magic in winter...











.










Resselpark, Karlsplatz:











At the way home a collision between "my" tramline 5 and a car. 
So I had to walk, what also had something good - I saw this nice details:











.










.









Thank you for looking in!


----------



## paul62

:applause:Well done. Excellent shots.


----------



## Benonie

Vienna looks even more gorgeous in the fog and covered with snow. That red winter apples in snow are beautiful.


----------



## Gratteciel

Those snowy Vienna scenes are fantastic!
Thank you, dear Silvia, for leaving home on this cold day to delight us with your beautiful photos.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Vienna really is a wonder.
> 
> Love how the pigeons have found just the right spot to shelter. It is as if they are part of its structure, and the wall has been built with them in mind.


Yes, it seems as if Friedensbrücke also had been constructed
to give pigeons perfect shelter from the cold wind. 

I nearly overlooked your posting, Jane, sorry.
Thank you very much for your nice comment!


----------



## Koloman

Beautiful shots, well done! 
How did you manage to keep your fingers alive?
As far as I remember you are just using gloves with cut-off-fingers?


----------



## Why-Why

Magnificent! Even the pigeons look a little happier now that the long promised snow has arrived.


----------



## Nightsky

Thanks for these new pics. You have definately more snow then here in Malmö, we had some snow some days ago but it is already starting to melt as usual. I always take the bike in the city, so I think snow is not a good thing, though it looks nice on pictures like yours, don't want to end up like the woman in your picture.


----------



## Eduarqui

Stunning updates on last two pages, and I'm glad your dream about snow came true 

That "Hell of Architects" could include some examples very close to where I am, be sure...

That pistachio green building looks beautiful and delicious too, as those red winter apples  - and I do enjoy a lot these late XIXth Century Buildings from Wien, they look imposing but romantic too (a good combination for me).

Karl Marx Hof is a "study case" among students of Architecture around the World, including here, and I can remember it on my books 

Your photographs with snow on urban landscape seem so calm, without noisy or problems: we can imagine a place where time is not money seeing them, I do love this  

Great to see the palaces and the fountains, and those smart pidgeons enjoying architecture made for them in a cold day too 

Stay prottected with your winter clothes and hope you can enjoy this season there :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice and neat...I can feel the muted ambiance while you were taking all those photos.


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all for looking in and liking!
And many thanks to you, *dear Paul, Ben, Roberto, Jane, Koloman, Why-Why, Nightsky, Eduardo and capricorn*,
for your nice comments to my winterstory! 



Koloman said:



Beautiful shots, well done! 
How did you manage to keep your fingers alive?
As far as I remember you are just using gloves with cut-off-fingers?

Click to expand...

Thank you, Koloman!
I wear those fingerless gloves most time of the year - except the hottest
and the coldest days of the year. 

Now while being outdoors for hours to do my photography I am wrapped
in several layers of cloth like a mummy. 


*Mariahilf - 6th district (1)


*Next pics are all around Gumpendorfer Strasse, with a little excursion
towards Wienzeile.











.










.










.










.










Wonderful. I would love to take a pic of this building from a higher position.











Gumpendorfer Strasse has some very attractive buildings:











In this wonderful antiquarian shop called "Philosophers' Stone"...











... I saw a book which could be the one I once read as very young girl,
then donated to a friend, which lost it. I never found this book again - until today.  
I'm not quite sure if it's the same that I had by *Sven Hedin*.
Mine was smaller, the title was somehow "Through the Desert". When I was 
young if found it very exciting and a page-turner. 
Maybe one day I visit this store and ask if I can take a look into the two volumes...











The store also had two nice editions of the famous old children's book "Struwwelpeter". 










.










.










We come to a stair which I have showed you already some time before.
I hope to have found new angles. 











I will always be in love with this lamp near the stair and the nice view
to that colourful house. 











Looking down from the stair:











When you have reached the top of the stairs, you find yourself in this pretty street:











From here we can get over several stairs and through several yards
("Freiwilliger Durchgang") directly to Mariahilfer Strasse:











We follow this two young plant transporting men. 










There will be a second part.

_


----------



## openlyJane

A very colourful and optimistic set, Yansa!


----------



## Why-Why

Love the multicolour reflections in the car! 

And Struwwelpeter...am I alone in finding that book much too horrific for children?


----------



## shik2005

Love this set! Wonderful books, always liked beautifully illustrated ones.


----------



## skymantle

Luv your style yansa. It's like you capture everything I'd be looking at if I was really there. Bravo!! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new set, dear Silvia!
I could spend a lot of time looking at the windows of those shops and bookstores. They are fascinating!
I also like the way you handle reflections. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Eduarqui

Fabulous new photographs, but this one is particulary cool and exciting:



yansa said:


> .


----------



## yansa

_


openlyJane said:



A very colourful and optimistic set, Yansa!

Click to expand...

I'm glad you like it, Jane - thank you very much!
It's great to hear that my pictures seem optimistic - in spite of my neck 
(you know, what I mean).



Why-Why said:



Love the multicolour reflections in the car! 

And Struwwelpeter...am I alone in finding that book much too horrific for children?

Click to expand...

Thank you, Why-Why!
Oh yes, there have been controverse discussions about Struwwelpeter.
I've read that book as a child and it did not much impress or influence me. 
My favourite books at that time were Grimm's fairytales, old Austrian and
European folk tales, and, my favourite, Wilhelm Busch's stories with their
nice drawings and funny poem-like texts. But all three also with rather
cruel details. 



shik2005 said:



Love this set! Wonderful books, always liked beautifully illustrated ones.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Igor! I too love old illustrated books which are made with so
much love for detail.



skymantle said:



Luv your style yansa. It's like you capture everything I'd be looking at if I was really there. Bravo!! :cheers:

Click to expand...

That's a big compliment, skymantle, thank you so much! 



Gratteciel said:



Wonderful new set, dear Silvia!
I could spend a lot of time looking at the windows of those shops and bookstores. They are fascinating!
I also like the way you handle reflections. Thanks a lot!

Click to expand...

Thank you, my dear friend!  I'm so happy about your constant interest
for my threads!


*Mariahilf - 6th district (2)

*A winter table - waiting for snowmen? For Yeti? For Reinhold Messner? 











Nice winterly scene in that yard:











We leave the yard and find ourselves on Mariahilfer Strasse.
Don't know why at that time there were so many ambulances and police cars.











I felt like an icicle so I went into one of Vienna's big furniture stores, "Leiner",
to warm myself up.
Here are some impressions from that store:











.










.










.










.










Out again on cold Mariahilfer Strasse, which not only has many shops, but also
some very attractive buildings:











.










At the end of Mariahilfer Strasse we stroll between Museumsquartier and
our two big museums (art and natural history).

Stop! - before Her Majesty's Throne! 











I love shadows, especially those of trees...











.






















We stand near Volkstheater and have a view towards Minorites Church:











I plan a third part about the street that gave Mariahilf it's name...
_


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Fabulous new photographs, but this one is particulary cool and exciting:


Thank you, dear Eduardo! I was so happy when I saw that reflection... 

Would be funny to have a car in that design.


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful set, again, dear Silvia!
The light in winter is beautiful in Vienna. The city has many, many wonderful buildings!


----------



## KingNick

buho said:


> That black box is... a parking access?


Nope, it is the service entrance to a Dinner Club called Albertina Passage which is located underneath the street: http://www.albertinapassage.at/


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Koloman

Beautiful sets of Mariahilf - the district where I grew up. Colourful images of everyday-life in Vienna.
Bravo!


----------



## Romashka01

This is one of my favorites! Also love set #1402 
Lovely pictures!!! :applause:


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all very much for liking, and thanks to you, *dear Roberto, Christos,
Koloman* and* Roman*, for your kind comments! I enjoy very much reading about
your impressions, thoughts and feelings about my pictures. 



KingNick said:



Nope, it is the service entrance to a Dinner Club called Albertina Passage which is located underneath the street: http://www.albertinapassage.at/

Click to expand...

Thank you for explaining, KingNick - that's a place which is new for me. 
Would have been nice if they had made the service entrance in transparent
material, so that the view to the Opera could remain free.


*Mariahilf - 6th district (3, end)

*In the following a few impressions from Vienna's second big shopping street
(besides Kaerntner Strasse). Those pics are from the end of November, when
the town already was in the midst of preparations for Christmas.

Two impressions of shopping center "Gerngross" (which I know since my
childhood - the looks changed since then ):










.










Look into a shop for tartan lovers 











Mariahilfer Strasse is the border between the 6th and the 7th district.











Here we can go down to U3-Station Zieglergasse.
At the left we see fast food stores and the big C&A store with it's modern facace:











One shop after the other. There is nearly nothing you can't buy here. 











A hovering car... 











Eduardo, it was nice to see the same store in the shopping center you showed us. 











Red accents on the roof:











Beautiful old building and a store which goes back to 1873:










Next will follow a few impressions from Margareten and Mariahilf again,
and then a big Ottakring thread - a pure colour explosion, and of course
the nice brewery. 

_


----------



## openlyJane

What really strikes me about Vienna is the wonderfully creative shops window displays and the quirky exteriors, such as the red one above on the older building.


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Thank you, dear Eduardo! I was so happy when I saw that reflection...
> 
> Would be funny to have a car in that design.


Maybe someday you will find an outdoor with car advertising, so it will be your chance 

Loved these last updates, and that furniture department store looks very interesting - would love to make a visit to know what people there enjoy as home decoration (a matter I use to take a look whethever I am).


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> _
> 
> Eduardo, it was nice to see the same store in the shopping center you showed us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Yes, I'm delighted too, and more well impressed to see all these streets with so interesting places to shop or stroll enjoying these shop windows, looks very urban and cozy.


----------



## yansa

_Thanks for looking in and liking, and thany you very much for your nice
comments, dear *Jane* and *Eduardo*! 

*Jane,* yes, the red accent ("Mauerer") at the older building is a real eye-catcher! 

*Eduardo, *I'm glad you have joy with that little virtual shopping tours in Vienna! 
Like you, I'm interested in department stores and particularly in furniture shops.
May I ask you what's your specialist area in architecture?


*Margareten and Mariahilf (1)


*Here we see Margareten Place and at the left side the interesting 
Margareten Hof which I showed you in detail some time ago.











A very old door at Margaretenplatz No. 3:











I hat the luck that the door to a building going back to the 14th century
stood open:











This was once called "Castle/Palace Margareten", and from 1750 on more
and more buildings gathered around it.
We see two impressions of it's beautiful inner yard:











The building is very well kept, as we can see here:











The oldest center of the district Margareten (5th district) is called "Schlossquadrat"
(Palace Square), and I will show you some impressions from the nice old
streets around that Schossquadrat:

Hofgasse











Schlossgasse:











.










Two looks now at beautiful Margaretenplatz at this icy cold day (wind!):











.










I could not resist to take a shot of this very nice crib figures. 
The men who sat in there at a table stared at me :lol: - certainly I was 
the first to take a pic of the little scene... 











A second part with a great wall painting and some psychedelic impressions will follow. 

_


----------



## yansa

_Thank you for your interest, *buho* and *Bogdan*! 
I thank everyone who liked!


*Margareten and Mariahilf (2, end)


*We get out of bus 13A at the station "Pilgramgasse" and stroll into the
6th district (Mariahilf). First we enjoy the colours and patterns - and a
nice little wooden helicopter - in an African store:











.










.










.










I've seen this building from the bus before and it was the reason that I got
out at the station "Pilgramgasse". 

At this building with a parents & child center, near a little park, we find
a very impressing, huge wall painting:











A little nearer...











The wall painting at the bottom of the building also looks very professional:











Detail of the big one:











In a window nearby :lol: :










*Jane, *quirky really is the right word... 

Look into a souterrain hairdressing salon:











Doc Martens in lively colours 











Entrance, made interesting with art:











This was... - let's call it the psychedelic part. 

The romantic part begins with this reflections in a store for frames and mirrors:











.










.










I completely fell in love with this old mirror which I found in the store / workshop
of a jewellery designer:











Next to come is Ottakring (16th district), around Ottakringer Strasse, 
a part of the district which was a positive surprise for me. 
We will see colours! kay:
_


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, dear Silvia!
Vienna the art city! A city full of wonderful details, such as the wrought iron, the paintings on the walls, the windows, etc.
And your photos ... as always fantastic!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Special like from me for the psychedelic part.


----------



## Koloman

Wonderful photos, I especially like the ones from Schlossquadrat....I used to live there for almost 10 years before I moved to another place, and I really miss it a lot. Great place to live!
I also do like that mirror! It is very beautiful!


----------



## paul62

Beautiful city, along with your excellent photography.:applause:
Oh yes, Doc Martens, my favourite footwear by far.


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new sets, dear Silvia!
> Vienna the art city! A city full of wonderful details, such as the wrought iron, the paintings on the walls, the windows, etc.
> And your photos ... as always fantastic!


Thank you very much for your nice comment, my dear friend Roberto! :hug:



Skopje/Скопје;137733756 said:


> Special like from me for the psychedelic part.


Aha!  Thank you for your nice reply, George! 



Koloman said:


> Wonderful photos, I especially like the ones from Schlossquadrat....I used to live there for almost 10 years before I moved to another place, and I really miss it a lot. Great place to live!
> I also do like that mirror! It is very beautiful!


Then you have lived in a very interesting and beautiful part of Vienna, Koloman!
Thank you very much for commenting! 
One could write a film script around that mirror, I feel.



paul62 said:


> Beautiful city, along with your excellent photography.:applause:
> Oh yes, Doc Martens, my favourite footwear by far.


Then I congratulate you to your excellent shoe taste, Paul! kay:
Thank you very much for your nice comment!

*

At the moment I'm sorting and editing the many Ottakring pics,
this will take a little time...

In the meanwhile I want to show you one of my cuties that come
to my window every day and bring me joy. 
This beauty is called Snowflake. 










I wish you all a good night!


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful! I think it's great that more and more murals pop up in our cities. It's the perfect combination of everyday street life and art. kay:


----------



## shik2005

The beauty! :applause:


----------



## yansa

_Thanks for liking, dear friends! 



Benonie said:



Beautiful! I think it's great that more and more murals pop up in our cities. It's the perfect combination of everyday street life and art. kay:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ben! 
I'm also glad about every good new mural in our town!



shik2005 said:



The beauty! :applause:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Igor! I will tell her... - she's an Internet star now. 


While preparing the Ottakring pics, here in the meantime a little Schoenbrunn, icy, windy, with strong impressions.











.










.










.










.










.










.









_


----------



## openlyJane

Is that another of your necklaces above; on the beautiful mirror? You have such an eye for style.


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW! Dear Silvia!
This new set is amazing! The first picture is just wonderful!!!


----------



## Koloman

What a contrast - splendid, magnificent and clean 1st district, and colourful, honest and gritty 16th district without make-up! But both beautiful.

Thanks for your beautiful photos!


----------



## Eduarqui

Images with fog conditions are always attractive: we can read "romance", "mystery" or "wonderful actor Bela Lugosi coming very soon - meanwhile, please receive with applauses Boris Karloff and Vincent Price", according to our state of mind on moment 

Guess that air polution isn't as bad in Wien as in other places (in Rio we have same problem of "smog" - it means "fog" + "smoke" - each winter, but it doesn't last for too much time because sea winds spread it), because your woods are there for help.

Brazilian Coffee Bags use to be resistant, so to use them to protect roses seems a good idea.

And, about more visions showing what can be a good inclusion for urban or country landscape, I would like to see your necklaces strolling around


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all for your interest, and thank you very much for commenting,
*dear Ben, Paul, Why-Why, Roberto, Koloman *and* Eduardo*! 



paul62 said:



:applause:Amazing shots again; and an Irish pub.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Paul! The Irish Pub looks very nice - here is another pic:












Eduarqui said:



Images with fog conditions are always attractive: we can read "romance", "mystery" or "wonderful actor Bela Lugosi coming very soon - meanwhile, please receive with applauses Boris Karloff and Vincent Price", according to our state of mind on moment 

Guess that air polution isn't as bad in Wien as in other places (in Rio we have same problem of "smog" - it means "fog" + "smoke" - each winter, but it doesn't last for too much time because sea winds spread it), because your woods are there for help.

Brazilian Coffee Bags use to be resistant, so to use them to protect roses seems a good idea.

And, about more visions showing what can be a good inclusion for urban or country landscape, I would like to see your necklaces strolling around 

Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words, dear friend! 

Fog for me primarily means mystery...  - and I too love Bela Lugosi and
those old Dracula films! kay:

The air quality in Vienna is not so bad, compared to other cities.
But sometimes, during inversion weather situations, it can be rather nasty.
We have a scale from 1 to 6, and this weekend we reached 5 ("bad"), 6 would
mean "very bad".

Let's see... perhaps one of my necklaces will stroll around soon.
I do have a certain idea. 

*** 

Sometimes, while waiting for the tram, a picture on the other side of
the street is so fascinating that one must run there and make a shot. 

*Isabella Rossellini










*Same beauty and good actress as her mother Ingrid Bergman. kay:
(Picture taken in an antique store in 8th district.)

*** 


*Colourful surprise

*At Guertel near tram D station "Quartier Belvedere":











.










.










.










.










The right street and the right buildings for such a "colour riot" (Jane  ).
I'm very happy with that and hope, they will do more of it on Guertel!_


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all for looking in here and liking! 


*A Little Ice Story

*If it stays cold the last January days, Vienna will have the coldest January
since 30 years!

The big pond behind Upper Belvedere is frozen...











... and a daring young couple makes a walk over the ice. 











Quite slippery! 











Here they have detected my camera... 











.










.










Soon more and more young people followed their example and loved to be
photographed at an icy day in Vienna they will remember. 











_


----------



## openlyJane

How lovely to see the impromptu ice-rink.!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Ice skating seems so romantic


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates, yansa kay:

Colored buildings make great photos, and what a splendid ice area but nobody to enjoy it with skate!!!?


----------



## yansa

_Thank you very much for liking and for your kind comments,
*dear Jane, Eduardo *and* General Electric*! 




General Electric said:



Very nice updates, yansa kay:

Colored buildings make great photos, and what a splendid ice area *but nobody to enjoy it with skate!!!?*

Click to expand...

I'm sure it is forbidden to skate there.
Maybe it's even forbidden to walk on the ice, and if allowed, then "at your own risk". 

*** 

Today I want to show you my favourite building at Hietzinger Hauptstrasse,
the house


*Hietzinger Hauptstrasse 126a

*This astonishing building, built 1907, architect Karl Stephann, has style elements
from the Middle Age, the Baroque, of German Fachwerkhaus (half timber house)
and even from Secessionism. 











.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










Fascinating, isn't it? 

For those of you who understand German I have found this page for more information:

__http://www.hietzing.at/Bezirk/geschichte2.php?id=374

.

_ _ 
_


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

I think this urban mansion could be considered the early XXth Century equivalent of those "palazzos" built in Firenze, Italy, between medieval and renaissance times... very impressive, and yet a address with prestige and internal space (not so common in more modern residences).

Thanks for the link, I will take a look and use a lot that Google Translator


----------



## Leongname

beautiful shots of 'a little ice story' kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Stunning architecture! I Love Vienna and your amazing pictures,dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all for visiting this thread and liking! 

And thank you very much, *dear Eduardo, Leon *and* Roman*, for your kind comments! :hug: 
Very appreciated! I think you all will agree: It is so interesting
to read what other people feel and think about the own pics!
And it makes happy to read that others have joy with the impressions...

*** 

The 7th district and the Seventies have something in common. 
Today again I will show you very detailled impressions of a walk through
my neighbour district, and I recommend to hear *Eric Burdon - When I Was Young* 
during watching the pics, because this song has something to do
with one of the pictures. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30bn_3G58


*Neubau Details (1)











*This one could very well fit for a "Neubau Shoe" with it's rainbow colours... 











.























.










.










.










.










.










.











.










.










.










.
The traditional Viennese park benches, given unexpected colours... 











Austria is said to be the cradle of Alpine skiing.
This ski shoes look like they had belonged to the inventor! :lol:











.










.










Detail of Café Voodoo :lol:











I was not in there yet, but outside we can read that they play the music
I heard... *When I Was Young*. 
(And still do sometimes!)










I hope I can give you the second part later on this day._


----------



## Why-Why

That's a great playlist at Cafe Voodoo, Silvia, though some might question why Ten Years After is heading the bill.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest! 



Why-Why said:


> That's a great playlist at Cafe Voodoo, Silvia, though some might question why Ten Years After is heading the bill.


You are right, Why-Why, I would have written Janis Joplin instead. 
Ten Years After is the only group from the list by which I can't name a
single song by heart.


*Neubau Details (2)

*Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Women

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1Voxwk_nLQ
*











.










.










.










.










*I know a similar door in black - not the same strucking effect.
This blue colour is hypnotizing me. 











.










A look into one of the very nice Neubau flower shops:











Moonshine Gasse 











.











.










.











.










.










.










.










I love this little horse with rider, which is to be found in the middle of Neubaugasse
at the facade of a small old building. The figure might not be much higher
than 30 cm.











.










.










.
That I do call optimism: Waiting for guests to eat or drink outside at a
temperature of minus 5 degrees Celsius. 











Entrance to a club called "Camera" which exists since the Seventies and which
in those years had a very bad reputation. One of the places our parents
warned us of.  Nowadays, as we can hear, a normal club with Techno / Minimal music.











Dear friends, with this set I wanted to say *Good-bye* to this forum for several
days (or weeks, don't know). My health says no to so much Internet activity
at the moment. I won't post pics or write comments in other threads, but
will at least look at your pics in all the other threads I love. 

If someone writes here to the last update I will of course answer to it.

Thank you all!
Good-bye for some time...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wonderful architecture and great photos! I will miss your updates for sure.


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear yansa,

thank you for bringing these updates today, and we will wait for news about you, your health or anything you want to talk with us.

Hope you can feel better for staying around with this sensible energy we can see from distance.

Best wishes, and be sure we are here with you


----------



## Eduarqui

^^^^

About your recent postages, I enjoyed very much this presence of past in modern trends living in Wien, I mean, the colorful objects for common days or the food with a so interesting historical background. Many "old" buildings don't look so old, becaise they have nice and clean lines, and soft shapes 

With time we will see more about this here, i'm sure


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful details of a beautiful city! :applause:

We'll miss you Silvia, get well soon! :hug:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful set, Silvia. I'd have gone with Janis too. Get well soon!


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful updates!

Surely, we'll miss you, Silvia. And we'll wait for your return...


----------



## Koloman

Get well soon, yansa!


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, *Skopje, Eduardo, archi-new, Ben, Roman, Why-Why, Igor *and* Koloman*, 
I thank you all so much for your kind words and good wishes: :hug: :hug: :hug:

I'm sure this is only a difficult phase in my life and I will be back here with
full strength sooner or later.

Today at my way to the doctor :lol: :










Neubau is great and this shop is one of the craziest and best. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

So many beautiful details......

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## paul62

Get Well Soon Trucker Pete by Karen White, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


I hope you feel better soon too... :hug:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures so full of details, like the beautiful green window and many others. 
It is indeed a great pleasure for me to visit this thread.
Thank you very much, dear Silvia!
I send you a big, big hug and my best wishes for you to feel better.


----------



## yansa

Again a big, big :hug: for you, *dear Jane, Paul, Christos* and* Roberto*!
I thank you for your kind words (and beautiful picture, @Paul  ) - 
they give me strength!


----------



## buho

Get well soon my friend!


----------



## yansa

buho said:


> Get well soon my friend!


Thank you, dear buho! :hug:
I fear this will take time, weeks at least...


----------



## Roy Corduroy

yansa said:


> Old house- and churchdoors in the 2nd district:


Very nise yansa. :cheers2:


----------



## Roy Corduroy

yansa said:


> At the door of "Minoritenkirche" (Minorites Church), one of the oldest churches in Vienna (and church of the Italians in Vienna):


^^


----------



## yansa

^^ Thank you very much, *Roy Corduroy *and* Ruben*!


----------



## yansa

_Being not able to leave the house today , I try to post some pics...


*My Neighbourhood (1)


Lerchenfeld (7th and 8th district)


*While watching this pics I recommend to listen to *Percival - Losers And Lies*:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WffhhYRGf7Y



I know several buildings in Vienna whose architects seem to have been big fans
of Castle Neusschwanstein... 











.










Jugendstil:











Many nice details at buildings and in stores...











This talented artist, Percival, born in Texas, half Cherokee  today sings in Vienna, Lerchenfeld.
I'm sad that I can't go there...











.










.










.










.










.










Lovely sidestreet with old buildings: Neudeggergasse











A nice effect I detected when I looked at the pic at my PC: 
The car in the background has a "gloriole" 










Part 2 will follow._


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Listenning to Percival and enjoying your photographs, dear friend :cheers:

On other post I could see how the beauty on the way till your doctor can be part of your recovering 

Stay well, dear Silvia, we will be around


----------



## shik2005

Lovely update! Get well soon, Silvia!


----------



## yansa

_*My Neighbourhood (2, end)

Lerchenfeld (7th and 8th district)*


For all who want to hear music during watching this set:

*Percival - Here Comes The Rain Again*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHEvUS_cwGU












.










.










.










Many talented artists from all over the world have visited or will visit our town:











Store of a female taylor and designer:











.










Love those stores with wooden entrances and a kind of "old-fashined" atmosphere...











.










This could be Neubaugasse as well... 











.










.










Lerchenfeld has many great buildings and is a beautiful street all in all:











For all who loved *Percivals* voice I have here two more examples which I personally like very much:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzi0RNjk1Ww

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XwC4TcZnSU

You saw that pretty young singer, *Aline Frazao*, on one of the advertisements.
As I know that in this forum are many admirers of beautiful old doors I have chosen
this nice video by Aline Frazao:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVKB5KewdWo

_


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking and commenting! 
*Eduardo* and *Igor*: :hug:


----------



## Eduarqui

Listening to Percival again - I'm having a real good day today :cheers:

Loved your newest photographs, and these streets in Wien are so charming - colors from advertisings with artists are cool -, and I do enjoy that traditional store with wood door 

Guess that a good way to feel the spirit of locals is to observe what they believe to be interesting when buying something for their houses, or bodies, and these stores are giving nice informations about this spirit


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

The first pic in #1515 is great and I hope you get well soon! Thanks too for your reply about the monastery being visible from the motorway, I thought I recognized it.


----------



## Romashka01

I love my friend! :hug: wishing you a fast recovery and the best health possible. Get well soon.
I will wait for more photos!! :yes:


----------



## Gratteciel

Once again beautiful pictures!
Despite the bad times, life is wonderful dear Silvia. You are one of the people who help us to see it that way.
"...Now everything, everything must change"


----------



## yansa

I thank you so much for your kind replies and your good wishes, *my dear friends
General Electric, Eduardo, Christos, Roman *and* Roberto*! :hug: :hug:

I'm sorry that I can't like and comment the other threads as I did before,
but will do that in the same way I did before when the time of pain in the neck
and shoulder lies behind me.

*@Eduardo: *How wonderful the poem sounds in your language! 

*@Roman: *Yes, more pictures - I wished I could post like I did before! 
This will take much time...
But here is one more from the Palmenhaus, and with this impression I want
to wish you all

*A Happy Valentine !*


----------



## openlyJane

To Yansa, best wishes.....


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *dear Jane*, for this wonderful pictures and your good wishes! :hug:

Thank you all for being here and liking!


----------



## marlonbasman

lovely, always a pleasure to look at your photos...they are really nice.


----------



## yansa

_


marlonbasman said:



lovely, always a pleasure to look at your photos...they are really nice.

Click to expand...

Thank you very much, *marlonbasman*! 
I thank all who looked in and liked!


Municipial district office Hietzing











.
Fascinating reflection in a car











.
Detail of a special building in Hietzing which I will show you in all details
when I'm - back on my feet again. I love this house.











.
U4 Station Hietzing











.
The little Winterling... 
Now we know that nothing is going to stop spring from coming, even if it would snow again...











.
Schloss Schoenbrunn - snow and ice have turned into water...











.
Cutie at photo session 











.
One of the old Vienna trams still going: Line 5











This is all I can do at the moment.
Pain all day, but won't give up!
_


----------



## Leongname

beautiful images Silvia! nice to see it again


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely pictures!  this  and  this among my favorites

Don't give up,dear Silvia!!


----------



## shik2005

Great pleasure to view your pictures again, Silvia! 
I wish you all the best!


----------



## yansa

I thank you so much for your kind words, *my dear friends Leon, Roman, Igor*
and all who looked in and liked! 

*Dear Roman,* it's hard to think positive now.
But one day I want to be able to run, make little photo trips and post loads of pics here again...


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice new photos, Sivlia :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Nice new set, lovely reflections. Good to see you sharing some beauty again, Silvia. Have courage, pain and suffer must come to an end some day! et:


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic new set, dear Silvia!
I'm so glad you are posting again.


----------



## General Electric

Glad you're back, wonderful dear Yansa kay: Love the old school tramway interior !


----------



## madonnagirl

quite interesting photos.....artsy.


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much for your support, *my dear friends Christos, Ben, Roberto, General Electric *and* madonnagirl*! 

I'm sad to say that I'm not back here - posting the few pics was just an attempt
to return to a little internet activity.
But working with the computer causes severe pain in neck and shoulders,
I will have to pause for a long time.



Benonie said:


> Nice new set, lovely reflections. Good to see you sharing some beauty again, Silvia. Have courage, pain and suffer must come to an end some day! et:


I really hope so !!
Thank you so much, dear Ben. :hug:


----------



## baerd

Yansa, how are you?


----------



## yansa

baerd said:


> Yansa, how are you?


Thank you for asking me, *beard*! 
I'm sorry to say that I'm not well - every movement causes pain.
It's not possible to do internet activity at the moment, and I miss to be active part
of this forum very much.

In spite of pain I still go out for little photo tours, so I will be happy to present
a lot of pictures when I'm coming back here. And I really hope and believe that this day will come. 

We had spring temperatures in Vienna today, and at the same time people
are skating in front of the Town Hall ("Vienna Ice Dream"). 
Today I detected a small "Giant Wheel" in front of the Town Hall which fascinated me. A wonderful, sunny Saturday - 
I'm glad to share one pic with you and at the same time want to say thank you all for not forgetting me.


----------



## openlyJane

The wheel will soon turn again, and you can reach for the sky once more.....


----------



## yansa

_Many thanks for your likes, and thanks you for your kind comments, *dear Christos, Why-Why, Roberto and Eduardo*!

*Eduardo, *the following is kind of an answer to your kind PM.
Sometimes pictures and music better than words can express how one feels.

Back to the cold season... Following pics are taken in Schoenbrunn and Belvedere Garden, 
Volksgarten, Tuerkenschanzpark and Schwarzenbergplatz.


*Valse Triste

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ls8-pk4IS4


Black Rider











Traces of the Past











The Cloud











Unrest











The Oak











Disappearing











The Ice Curtain










*A second part will follow._


----------



## yansa

_*Valse Triste (2, end)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ls8-pk4IS4


Dystonia Pain











*.










*The Raven *(two impressions)











.










*Last Friends











.










Detail of Mozart Monument











Empty and Endless











Spooky Schoenbrunn Moment











Tristesse











Surreal Fog Scene











Fear











*.










*Melancholy











Frozen Heart











Eternal Silence











**** 


There will follow spring blossoms some day...
_


----------



## openlyJane

Powerful imagery Yansa....


----------



## Why-Why

A simply magnificent set, Silvia.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! very impressive set, dear Silvia!


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear Silvia, thank you for finding inside yourself many ways to communicate with us, including these impressive and fabulous photographs: I believe you already has the future you and we need, because there is light and hope in your choice of images of the world to show. You can see what most of us wouldn't notice, and this is possible only when you have a real future to share 

I believe in eternity too, and I feel there exists eternal energy with your friendship with us - please stay moving ahead your eternal energy, we need this


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I really appreciate your kind comments, *dear Jane, Why-Why, Roberto, Eduardo and Christos*!  
And I thank all who looked into here and liked!


*Come Into the Wisteria "Cage"! 

*Now the Wisteria of the first pergola near the Schoenbrunn Palace begins
to open the wonderful blossoms at the sunny side. No plant friend should
miss this blossom!

A world of light and shadows, crowned with beautiful, long panicles...











I always spend a long time there, enjoying the colour - and the smell!











Such a romantic place.
And soon there will follow the blossom of the second pergola, with deep red roses.











So fragile the blossoms sometimes seem - the old trunks are like giant snakes... 











A great place to relax - if you for some moments can forget the masses 
of other visitors. 











Red haired photographers fit particularly well to the blossom colour. 











Sometimes crazy dressed people come her for a photo shooting:










.










All visitors who come to the Palace from this side must pass the pergola.
A perfect situation for shy photographers to shoot some pics of people -
pretending taking pics of the pergola. 











.










Some of the immediately are "shooting back"! :lol:











One of my best loved colours - it has a kind of hypnotizing effect on me. 










Everyone who has the chance, go there now and enjoy the wonderful smell...


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful Wisteria - and cheeky people captures.


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful place... pity photos cannot deliver smells (at least in this case )


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *dear Jane, dear Igor,* and all the ones who liked! 


*Along Tramline No. 41 (1)


*Gersthofer Straße - Gentzgasse - Währinger Straße
(in Währing, the 18th district)












.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.









.


----------



## yansa

*Along Tramline No. 41 - Währing (Part 2)












*.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.









.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again Sivlia; welcome back :hug: :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Awesome updates :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much, *dear Christos, dear General Electric*, and all who liked! 


*Along Tramline No. 41 - Währing (Part 3)

*This yard tempted me, because of the contrast between the historic building
and the modern balconies:











.










Charming how the small tree seems to gaze out between the two buildings:











This part of the yard is really "old Vienna style" 











Out to the busy street again:











.










The more a street is decorated with flowers, the better:











A picture of the "Wild Man" which is main figure of an old Vienna legend
and gave name to the best known restaurant in Währing:











LOL - This man does not seem to understand what the hell I'm photographing here... :lol: He does not know that I can't resist such psychedelic reflections:











.










.










.









.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very beautiful updates, dear Silvia.
Art comes naturally in Vienna. The whole city is inspiring.


----------



## shik2005

This reflections can be really psychedelic  ... the bicyclist is going to override himself...


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, people often do look bemused when you are taking photos....they can’t work out what could possibly be so scenic, beautiful or interesting. This happens, frequently, to me too.


----------



## Why-Why

It's great to have you out and about on the streets of springtime Vienna, Silvia. And I find myself again and again returning to your Valse Triste set, which are among the most beautiful images I've seen on this site.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your nice comments, *dear Roberto, dear Igor*! 
Thanks to all for your interest!



openlyJane said:


> Yes, people often do look bemused when you are taking photos....they can’t work out what could possibly be so scenic, beautiful or interesting. This happens, frequently, to me too.


I'm relieved that this happens to others too.
The most astonished looks I become when I shoot only the sky, or rain puddles.
When I shoot expensive villas, cars or bikes some people believe I'm
prepairing for a theft.  My black, fingerless gloves look suspicious to
some people, especially when I wear my big skull ring over them.
I can understand them a little bit.
But talking with the people often helps to create trust.



Why-Why said:


> It's great to have you out and about on the streets of springtime Vienna, Silvia. And I find myself again and again returning to your Valse Triste set, which are among the most beautiful images I've seen on this site.


Thank you, dear Why-Why! I'm glad you like the Valse Triste set so much.
For that set I collected pictures for a longer period of time.


*Along Tramline No. 41 - Währing (Part 4)

*View into a nice sidestreet in direction of AKH (General Hospital):











The beauty of techniques:











Three impressions of a little cutie:











.










.










We are at Guertel now:











Chapel at an extraordinary place, between the U6-line and the Guertel:











.










A very busy place with U6, traffic and several tramlines:











Nice old shops and nice buildings:











Again a nice view towards AKH:











There is one shop that has nearly *everything. 
*What a mix of cultures!











Alternative culture center WUK and two sweet little cars 











Historic lantern near Café Weimar, which was in financial difficulties in the 
last time, but hopefully will be saved:











Next time we will see the part of Währinger Street which leads into the first district. Line 41 also passes three wonderful parks / gardens, Poetzleinsdorf, Tuerkenschanzpark and the garden of Palais Liechtenstein, which I will also show you.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Really nice updates, love very much! Can feel the city kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Such lovely springtime photos, dear Silvia! :applause: Vienna is amazing!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful new update, dear Silvia.
The facades of the buildings next to the chapel are gorgeous and in very good condition.
Also the style of the cultural center building is beautiful.
Thank you for showing us so many aspects of your wonderful city.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking, and thank you very much for your kind comments,
*dear friends Christos, GE, Roman *and* Roberto*! 



General Electric said:


> *Can feel the city* kay:


Oh, that's a very nice compliment. Thank you, dear GE!


----------



## falp6

yansa said:


>


Nice contrast of colours. Beautiful pics Yansa


----------



## yansa

Thank you, falp! I'm very glad that here in the forum the buildings of Guertel
find such interest!  Wiener Guertel, once called the street with the most traffic
in whole Europe, usually does not receive a great deal of praise. 


*Along Tramline 41 -Alsergrund, 9th district (Part 5)

*Today we will see the part of Währinger Street (and interesting side streets)
between Josephinum and Ringstrasse. 

This woman, who fitted perfectly to the graffiti and the bike, walked into my pic.
She gave me a smile when coming nearer. 











This nice structures I wanted to show in black/white:











Impressive building with golden eagle, opposite the "Vincirast", a project for
homeless people:











Nice facades. I think this forms are inspired by Italian Renaissance?











Thurngasse











Tram 41 passing Währinger Street:











Shabby chic to take place:











This steep side street is famous Berggasse ("Mountain Street") where you find
the Sigmund Freud Museum:











And here we have a fine example for the fact why psychotherapie had to be
developed in Vienna: a shop which sells quite strange things... 











Hihi, even the pink mobile toilet is an important part of this nice colour symphony
in yellow, grey, red, turquoise and... pink. 











Richly decorated facade:











Nice colours again.
And if there are some, the mice can slip in and out of the building under the door. :lol:











Two decoration detail of the "Chemisches Institut":










.










Währinger Strasse passes the beautiful neo gothic Votivkirche...











... and end at Roosevelt Place and Ringstrasse, where we here see an extraordinary
view to Palais Ephrussi:











At Roosevelt Place people can sit in the grass and enjoy that wonderful
coloured tree blossoms:











I'm glad that Vienna has saved so many of that old "Litfass Säulen":











We end our little journey at Ringstrasse with Palais Ephrussi (left),
and will next time continue with the parks:










.


----------



## shik2005

Lovely journey


----------



## Why-Why

Loved your explanation of why psychoanalysis developed in Vienna, Silvia!


----------



## openlyJane

A great little collection. It seems to me that you are feeling much better at present?


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful and very nice as always, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and liking, and many thanks for your nice comments,
*dear Igor, Why-Why, Jane *and* Christos*! 



Why-Why said:


> Loved your explanation of why psychoanalysis developed in Vienna, Silvia!






openlyJane said:


> A great little collection.


Thank you, Jane!


openlyJane said:


> It seems to me that you are feeling much better at present?


The disease (and pain) is not better, but I'm happy when I can go for photo walks
and when I can post my little stories here. Sensible people even can feel
this over the internet. 


*Along Tramline 41 - Poetzleinsdorf (Part 6)

*The route of tram 41 begins at Ringstrasse and ends in Poetzleinsdorf.
Here we see the Poetzleinsdorf station and the modern church:











You have seen the Poetzleinsdorf Schlosspark here before, so I only show you
some spring blossoms from the entrance of the garden:











.










.










.










.










Near the Poetzleinsdorf Park you find some kind of Cottage region, which is
very nice and also worth a little walk:










Tuerkenschanzpark is next to come.


----------



## openlyJane

Vienna really is a handsome city.


----------



## Gratteciel

Many beautiful details in your photos, dear Silvia.
I also love your color combinations - and I agree with you, the color of the portable bathroom seems to match perfectly in that photo -.
Wonderful new sets!


----------



## General Electric

You welcome  Beautiful new updates, by the way kay:

So many flowers colors and nice places!


----------



## Benonie

What a great trip through Vienna you offer us, Silvia! Thanks! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Amazing updates again,dear Silvia! :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, *dear Jane, Roberto, GE, Ben, Roman* and all who liked! 


*Along Tramline 41 - Tuerkenschanzpark (Part 7)

*I have already shown Tuerkenschanzpark, so today I give just a short current view.

Already on the short way from the tramstation to the park you can admire
beautiful flowers:











.










In the park sunlight falls on the blossoms...











... great smells all around...











... and there are a lot of old and very individualistic trees, often with mistletoe:











This is the lovely way from the park back to the tram station:











On the right side you find an exclusive home for old people:











And this is the view you can enjoy while waiting at the tram station:











The third park which I have not shown here before, the garden of Palais Liechtenstein,
I would love to do more detailed. One day when I was there I had the luck
to see an exhibition of modern art. kay: There were many fascinating pieces.
If anyone is interested in that, I will show too.


----------



## falp6

That site looks very charming.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *falp*, and all who liked! 


*Along Tramline 41 - Garden of Palais Liechtenstein (Part 8)

*A first gaze from Währinger Straße into the Liechtenstein Park:











The garden side of the Palais in impressive white:











It has many nice decorative details at this side:











Sweet little putti who climb vases:











This is my favourite figure:











The joy of spring:











Some of the figures seem to communicate with each other 











Hyazinthus, one day closed...











...Next day open...











That special green of early spring...











The park has elements of the English Landscape Garden and of the Baroque Garden as well:











Astonishing old trees...











.










.










The pond, surrounded by three trees:











.










View from the pond to the Palais:











Not the biggest, but surely one of the most interesting and beautiful parks of Vienna:











The Palais, a dream in white...











Many parents with their childred use the park as a recreation area:











Impression from the Baroque part of the garden:











The second grand building at the other end of the park:











In front of this Palais there is a little meadow, where I suddenly saw a blue glitter: The realm of a Holzbiene!  
When I first in my life saw this big black
insect with blue wings I thought of a black hornet and was deeply impressed. 
But the animal is complete harmless, a single living bee which needs old wood
for her descendants.
I was so happy to have the chance to take pics of her that I nearly danced
round the insect with my camera. 
In the area of the Palais there everywhere are observation cameras, and the
people who watched the pics surely nearly fell from their chairs laughing:
"Haha, look at this: There is a woman getting crazy about a black bee!" :lol:











Then when I went around the corner of the Palais a big surprise waited for me: 
This day they had an exhibition of modern art, and many of the figures were
placed in the big yard in front of the Palais:










If someone is interested in those pieces of art I will make a part 9 - then we
are ready with the attractions along tramline 41.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! This set is just fantastic, dear Silvia! :applause:
I also loved the 2nd picture in post 1699 and many, many others.


----------



## Urban Legend

I visited Vienna in 2014.
No doubt, one of the most beautiful cities in Europe.


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> Superb updates, Paul! :applause:
> You are a really creative photographer!


If I was only 25% as creative as you, it would still be a compliment.
Excellent stuff Silvia, and thank you.


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice new photos, Silvia :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful observation, Silvia! Loved your communicating statues and your Holzbiene.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wonderful set, Silvia! This time of the year is probably the best one for visiting Vienna.


----------



## openlyJane

I’m definitely interested in a set dedicated to the figures and the art, Silvia! What a wonderful day you had. The black bee - incredible!


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! lovely spring pictures! kay: Thank you for sharing,dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

Yesterday I made part 9, which was pretty much work to do. The system here did not make it possible to post it.
So I put the whole text with pictures in a word document. Now I can copy the text here into my thread, but not the pictures.

The problem yesterday was, that once again a side opened with the text:

"One more step, please complete the security check to access skyscrapercity.com."

The system wanted me to confirm the German text "Ich bin kein Roboter."
I did not want to do that, because this could be a virus page as well.

Please can any of the Moderators here help me?
Thank you! 
Yansa (Silvia)


----------



## General Electric

Very beautiful updates. I hope your SSC access problem is setting now!? I don't think you can be pirated with a "robot-control" or I'm naive???


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful updates, Silvia!


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear yansa, I'm glad to see all your posts on last two pages, and I could dance exactly as you done around the black bee  (I'm sure that health is a question of good feelings too, and you're on the way to feel better and better being so positive  ).

So many things to say about your newest photographs, and I fear to miss something, but can resume with my delighted impressions about the Tramline 41 travel you registered, it's always interesting to see a town with the eyes of a local resident (to be a tourist means to be fast sometimes "to not loose anything", and many times we, when doing tourism, lost a lot of wonderful things, as those "three trees around the pound"). 

Those buildings on Guertel Street deserve all attention we can do when seeing Wien, for sure, and I too loved the colors and details (including that door where mice can choose "where to sleep" :lol: ).

Loved the blossoming parks and the uncommon/perfect angles you choose to catch the best size of the World: we can cling this feeling and go on with you till next surprises (Modern Art included) , where good times endure and send best wishes


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, I thank you all for your so kind comments!
Before I can deal with this there are some safety and posting problems 
to be solved that I have at the moment with this forum.

For instance, today it was technically not possible to send a private mail
to dear Roberto, who is moderator and could perhaps help.

So now I start a try to post three pics I took in Belvedere last time.

Erwin Wurm / Fat House / 2003
You can see this work of art, which he calls a Performative Sculpure,
this days in the Belvedere Garden:











.










.









So let's see if today posting in my thread is possible...


----------



## yansa

Okay, so one day posting is possible, the other not - which is extremely annoying.

But I'm sure this problem can be solved soon.

Wish you all a good night!


----------



## Roy Corduroy

Very nice set



yansa said:


> *Grinzing* is a part of the 19th district (Döbling) with nice little houses.


Roy :cheers2:


----------



## Roy Corduroy

yansa said:


> Details around the St. Bartholomew Church


Vienna has interesting _doors_


----------



## Roy Corduroy

Another door



yansa said:


> We have reached Spittelberg itself:


Thank you, very nice :yes:


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Okay, so one day posting is possible, the other not - which is extremely annoying.
> 
> But I'm sure this problem can be solved soon.
> 
> Wish you all a good night!


Eventually some problems happen when using Internet, but a solution comes after a little time, let's wait for the better.

And a good night to you too, till tomorrow dear friend


----------



## Roy Corduroy

One more



yansa said:


> ... the 7th district:


Salute :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

These doors are really great, very nice :cheers:

Silvia, what exactly technical problems you have in SSC? Could you describe them, please...


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic update, dear Silvia!
The sculpture in the Belvedere Garden is amazing.
I already read that you have some technical problems in the forum and our friend Christos (Moderator of this section) also found out.
If problems persist, we can notify the SSC System Administrator.


----------



## yansa

Good morning, and thank you all for your nice postings!

I must first deal with the technical problems, because they really are annoying
and prevent most of the time that I can post here.

I just tried to send a private message to you, *Christos and Roberto*,
which was not possible.

So let's see if this posting here can be sent.

*Edit:* Okay, this worked, so I again make a try with the private messages.


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic update, dear Silvia!
> The sculpture in the Belvedere Garden is amazing.
> I already read that you have some technical problems in the forum and our friend Christos (Moderator of this section) also found out.
> If problems persist, we can notify the SSC System Administrator.


Dear Roberto,

my private mail to you now could be sent - did it reach you?
Could not send a mail to Christos at the moment - maybe you can send him 
what I wrote to you? This would be very nice, thank you!

By the way, a third technical problem, which exists since I'm here in the forum
is, that I only can see the mails that reached me, but not the ones I sent 
to others. They seem to disappear into Nirvana. 

I hope we can find a solution to all this, priority have the first two problems
I described in my private mail to you, dear Roberto.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Fat House is so cute and adorable


----------



## christos-greece

yansa said:


> Dear Roberto,
> 
> my private mail to you now could be sent - did it reach you?
> Could not send a mail to Christos at the moment - maybe you can send him
> what I wrote to you? This would be very nice, thank you!
> 
> By the way, a third technical problem, which exists since I'm here in the forum
> is, that I only can see the mails that reached me, but not the ones I sent
> to others. They seem to disappear into Nirvana.
> 
> I hope we can find a solution to all this, priority have the first two problems
> I described in my private mail to you, dear Roberto.


I forward Roberto's PM to admin Daitengu (he is the only one who knows what to do); stay tuned.


----------



## yansa

I thank you all for your nice comments and your tries to help me with the
technical problems, Roberto, Christos and Tengu!

But the page with the sentence "Ich bin kein Roboter" occurs in 99% when I
try to post something or try to write someone a private mail.
It makes my communication in the forum impossible !!

Just tried to answer your private message in which you sent me Tengus words, dear Roberto - 
it was made impossible by this "security page".

So now I can need every help from everyone here who has knowledge
in PC technique!

Be sure, I won't give up so quick. I have an own PC technician whom I
can call to look at my PC and the forum. But the money which this will
cost me would be better given out for medical treatment.
The whole thing is very sad.

Silvia


----------



## yansa

So this was one post since a long time which the "system" let send me.
But most of the time communication here has become impossible for me.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

We will stay reading your messages and hoping the solution for these technical prblems, dear friend.


----------



## christos-greece

@Silvia: A quick question: Are you using chrome? If yes (sometimes lately chrome has a strange behavior) try to reset the settings to the default defaults.
There is an button of reset settings on chrome.


----------



## Roy Corduroy

I'm sure you can get the system back up for your convenience. In the meantime a _yansa_ style of photo I like:



yansa said:


> ... Naglergasse


My feet feel better already. Your thread is enjoyable and a relaxing way to spend time.. A modern city with emphasis on the charm of history. Very pleasing to view, thank you. - Roy


----------



## yansa

Hi there! 

I thank you all who gave so much encouraging words to me! :hug:

*@Christos: *Yes, I'm using Google Chrome, but I won't change a single thing
on my computer  - I know to less about it. I will first solve some urgent other
problems in my life and then engage my computer expert to take a look at the matter.

*@Roy Corduroy: *I'm very happy that my pics bring so much joy into your life! Thank you for your kind comments!

The last picture: A beautiful old street, a group of people in a civilized conversation,
and a polite woman (she tried not to disturb my photo) who looks so very
civilized, stylish (I love the colours she wears) and intelligent - that are the
ingredients of a successful picture. 

*@Roberto: *Now I try to send you a private message, let's see, if it works.


----------



## yansa

Private message to you, *dear Roberto*, did not work.
Maybe I'll change some parts of the message (will take a little time) and
try to send it here in my thread.

Until later!
Wish you all a good day, especially to you, *dear Eduardo*, who always
try to give me hope. :hug:


----------



## yansa

*Yesterday at Michaelerplatz (1st district)...











*.










.










.










.










.










.










.


----------



## yansa

So it seems that posting in this thread is possible again without difficulties.
Thank you very much, who ever helped to reach this success! :hug:
I'm very relieved.

Now we must try to reach the same for the private messages, and the world
is fine again (what the forum, which I love, concerns).


----------



## openlyJane

It’s definitely the season for vintage vehicles and brass bands.....Here in Liverpool too; and everywhere it seems.

Glad the difficulties have been resolved. It’s always disturbing when this sort of thing happens.


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> *Yesterday at Michaelerplatz (1st district)...
> 
> 
> *.


The "mirror" flatters blatantly


----------



## christos-greece

Hope to solve your problems soon, Sivlia :hug: btw, very nice updates


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking, and feel welcome in my thread, *ericts*! 



openlyJane said:


> It’s definitely the season for vintage vehicles and brass bands.....Here in Liverpool too; and everywhere it seems.


Oh yes... Suddenly I found myself between rural music, Dirndl and Lederhosen. 
As I found out later it was the "Marchfeldtag" - Marchfeld is a part of Lower Austria.



openlyJane said:


> Glad the difficulties have been resolved. It’s always disturbing when this sort of thing happens.


It is, for sure! Later on I will have to look if the sending of private messages is working now without difficulties.




shik2005 said:


> The "mirror" flatters blatantly


This woman walked into my pic and I found the "mirror"-effect very nice. 
I know you were joking Igor, but please don't forget the age difference.
The real woman has a beautiful cleavage - perhaps even more attractive
than the younger one.  Her Dirndl fits her very nicely. Here in Austria
we would say this is a very attractive woman.


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Hope to solve your problems soon, Sivlia :hug: btw, very nice updates


I thank you so much, dear Christos!! :hug:


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> This woman walked into my pic and I found the "mirror"-effect very nice.
> I know you were joking Igor, but please don't forget the age difference.
> The real woman has a beautiful cleavage - perhaps even more attractive
> than the younger one.  Her Dirndl fits her very nicely. Here in Austria
> we would say this is a very attractive woman.


Don't get me wrong, Sylvia, but it's the contrast between the lady and "the mirror", the difference in age and style, which creates an impact on the audience. In no way I meant to diminish the beauty of this lady


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Don't get me wrong, Sylvia, but it's the contrast between the lady and "the mirror", the difference in age and style, which creates an impact on the audience.* In no way I meant to diminish the beauty of this lady*


This also was not the aim of the picture. 
We see two beautiful ladies of different age, that's all. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, dear Silvia. I send you a big hug.
I am glad that your problems with the computer are resolved or at least diminished.


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Great new set, dear Silvia. I send you a big hug.
> I am glad that your problems with the computer are resolved or at least diminished.


Thank you, dear friend, and also a big hug from me!

My private message to Eduardo today was sent, I believe, my first one to you also, as you confirmed, but my answer did not go out, instead there again appeared my "beloved" "I am no roboter"-page. 

But it's important that we have a first big success - I can post again in the forum
without difficulties.

I thank you, Christos and Dai Tengu so much for your support!

Silvia


----------



## yansa

*Thank you all so much for commenting and liking! 

First District Mix

Maria Theresia ans some of her mates 











Maria Theresia and "Christo" 











Tree of wonders in Stadtpark:











Friendly and positive art in Stadtpark:











Four shots around Franciscan Church:











.










.










.










A man smiled when he saw me going on my knees to shoot this bike 











I would love to see all the Vienna backyards one day. 
Here are two astonishing examples of them:











.










Sleeping in the art gallery... :lol:










I wish all of you a fine day!
Our's here should begin sunny and bring clouds with the opportunity of thunderstorms around noon. kay:
*


----------



## openlyJane

An eclectic and vibrant set, Silvia.


----------



## Gratteciel

Once again, wonderful set, dear Silvia.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much,* dear Jane, dear Roberto*! 
And thanks to all who liked!


*Next 1st District Mix*


Near St. Stephens Cathedral
Is here anyone who never ate Manner Schnitten in his life? 











He would prefer a Knacker (Austrian sausage) 











Eyecatcher Hotel Topazz...











... seen from the wild decoration of another hotel 











I would never buy a handbag made of a crocodyle.
For me those animals stand for the ancient Egypt Nile god Sobek:











An endless seeming parade of fiakers, all filled with guests from Japan:











.










Like such old door details - they let us dream of Vienna's past...











Corner with character, not far from the Church Maria am Gestade:











"Hohe Bruecke" (High Bridge) - perfect place for photographers waiting for people
to go, run or drive into their pictures. 











I love this little sperling, sitting all alone in front of the giant Court of Vienna
("Landesgericht fuer Strafsachen"):











The Court is guarded by two big lions and gives us a beautiful view towards
the Museum of Natural History:











Lovely spring in Vienna! I prefer the red ones to the white ones, but love both:












We find many beautiful figures on Vienna's buildings.
This one is sitting at the Museum of Fine Arts:











Heldenplatz is very colourful since there is a building place.
I would love the colours to remain. 











.









Yesterday we had wonderful dramatic clouds over Vienna, but sadly no thunderstorm.
I will show you pics of those clouds (and the MQ, Museum Quarter) some day.


----------



## openlyJane

Wonderful!


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you very much for your kind replies,
*dear Jane, capricorn *and* Christos*! 


As I promised, I now will continue with the report about the art exhibition
in Palais Liechtenstein - you remember, the part of my photo walk that came
after finding the Holzbiene 


*Along Tramline 41 - "Artaustria" in Gartenpalais Liechtenstein (Part 9)


*I'm sorry that I don't have the name of every single artist, but most of them
I can tell you. 

This couple was very impressive:











And this installation made me smile:











Christian Eisenberger/ Ohne Titel / 2016:











Markus Redl / Bronze 23 (Umstand) / 2012:











Detail (Love it!):











Barbara Szuets / Chaos / 2015:











Detail:











.










.










.









Two more parts still to come at another time.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely photos!Thank you for sharing,dear Silvia! Vienna is simply a fine city! kay:



yansa said:


> Is here anyone who never ate Manner Schnitten in his life?


yes :shifty:


----------



## falp6

Beautiful street art scenes!


----------



## Gratteciel

Vienna is truly fascinating. So full of beautiful art!
Thank you very much, dear Silvia, for the beauty you give us with your photos.


----------



## General Electric

As usual: awesome updates :applause: love it Magnificently detailed

:cheers:


----------



## yansa

First of all a big *"Thank You"*! 

*a.* This are my thanks for all who liked and commented the last set.
Thank you very much for your kind words, *dear Christos, Roman, falp, Roberto and General Electric*! 

*@Roman:*Manner Schnitten are something typically Austrian (I loved them as a child and sometimes eat them also nowadays.)
They surely are not so elegantly and expensive as a Sachertorte, but I like them anyway. 

*b.* And this I wanted to write to all who liked and commented

*Along Tramline 41 - Garden of Palais Liechtenstein (Part 8)
*(the one with the Holzbiene 
I today saw that I forgot to post this because of the problems I had with the forum.
So here it is:

"So many kind comments - I thank you very much,* dear Roberto, Urban Legend* (feel welcome in my thread )*,
Paul, Christos, Why-Why, George, Jane* and* Roman*! 



Skopje/Скопје;139907648 said:


> Wonderful set, Silvia! This time of the year is probably the best one for visiting Vienna.


This time of the year is a good time for visiting my town, also autumn.
The only time I personally would not come here are the sometimes very hot
days in July and August.
But many people love those summerdays and are heat-resistent. 



openlyJane said:


> I’m definitely interested in a set dedicated to the figures and the art, Silvia! What a wonderful day you had. The black bee - incredible!


One of the unforgettable days in green surroundings with so many beautiful
impressions. The giant black bee is one of the most astonishing insects I know.
Very many of them can be found in the Botanical Garden, Belvedere!"


----------



## yansa

And now I will go on with


*Along Tramline 41 - "Artaustria" in Gartenpalais Liechtenstein (Part 10)


*This is perhaps the piece of art which impressed me most of all:

Lois Anvidalfarei / Fallender im Geruest /2013:











Including it's shadow:











My next favourite (sorry, without name of the artist) - I find this very
estethic in form and material. Reminds us of a fakir's bed. 











Detail:











Giovanni Rindler / Grosse Odaliske / 2006:











Very nice soft forms:











Christian Eisenberger / Kokon / 2010:











Herbert Albrecht / Waechter / 1991 / Belgisches Hartgestein, nice material:











Wander Bertoni / Die Kaemmende / 1946 / Bronze:










One part is still to follow, and I have more interesting contemporary art in Vienna to show. Will follow in a mix with Schoenbrunn, Kaerntner Street, 
my own neighbourhood and so on.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *dear Abid*, for be such a frequently visitor in this thread! 


*Along Tramline 41 - "Artaustria" in Gartenpalais Liechtenstein (Part 11, end)

*Walter Moroder / Paia de Cucia / 2014 (3 pics):











.










.










Peter Dörfllinger / Verschraenkt / 2016 / Krastaler Marmor:











A fabulous place to show art:











And a nice surprise: From this gate you are in three or five minutes at the
world famous Strudlhofstiege! kay:











.









So when travelling to Vienna you now maybe feel like having a little adventure:
Not taking guided tourist buses like everyone, but search out a normal tram-
or busline and make your very own experiences along the route...


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely images as always, Silvia. But I find these contemporary sculptors struggling to match the magnificent traditional statuary in Vienna which you always capture so beautifully.


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful artworks! And gorgeous pictures again. This one is my recent favourit! kay:


----------



## yansa

Many thanks to all who liked!



Why-Why said:


> Lovely images as always, Silvia. But I find these contemporary sculptors struggling to match the magnificent traditional statuary in Vienna which you always capture so beautifully.


Thank you, Why-Why!
Meanwhile I think they both have their place and can go well together.
I myself took a long time to befriend with contemporary art, but now I'm
fascinated by it as well as by the historic pieces.



Benonie said:


> Beautiful artworks! And gorgeous pictures again. This one is my recent favourit! kay:


Thank you, dear friend - very appreciated!

Today I will continue with


*Kaerntner Strasse - seen through my eyes (part 1)

*(Shots from Kaerntner Strasse and some of it's small side streets)

It begins near the Opera with a scent of lavender...











A blossom gem from this flower shop:











A fine work:











The geometric forms on the way to the Ringstrassen Galleries:











Mister Cool 











Hotel Astoria, the building is from the year 1912:











Mother door and child door 











The eye wanders from the pretty face to the Schnitzelposter and to the lilac:











A baroque appearing bouquet:











Doorcross and doorcurtain of Malteserkirche (Knights of St. John of Jerusalem):










Two parts will follow.


----------



## paul62

:applause:Good stuff.


----------



## yansa

*Kaerntner Strasse - seen through my eyes (part 2)


*She also admires that flower shop:











.










Looking up and suddenly seeing the Cathedral:











Spectacular showroom:











Loved that soft and coloured shadows on the wall:











Here I climbed behind a column to get a nice pic of this beauty:











The world in a Moto Guzzi:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for coming in and liking, Paul!


----------



## openlyJane

I love the images of the contemporary art-works, Silvia. My favourites being the very first one of the couple....and then the lone metal figure in the last set. Vienna really is a beautiful city. So elegant!


----------



## yansa

Also thank you for looking in and liking, Why-Why! 


*Kaerntner Strasse - seen through my eyes (part 3, end)


*Two impressions of the work of an artistic decorator:











.










Looking through a red machine:











An elder gentleman perplexed watched me while I took this pic... :lol:











Vibrant life











Reflections











Oriental feeling: No walk over Kaerntner Strasse without admiring this romantic wall picture:











Southern lifestyle











A group of bike tourists discussing under Mozart 











Sometimes these days you have the feeling whole Vienna is a building site.
Kaerntner Street makes no exception:










A good night to you all!


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> I love the images of the contemporary art-works, Silvia. My favourites being the very first one of the couple....and then the lone metal figure in the last set. Vienna really is a beautiful city. So elegant!


Thank you for your kind words about my city, Jane! 
You were the one who wished to see the images of the contemporary art-works,
so I'm very happy that you like them!

I have a second picture of the couple, where we also can see one of the
beautiful blue doors of the Palais in the background:










Thank you for always again coming to my thread and commenting so kindly!


----------



## Benonie

What a awesome updates again Silvia! I love your style of photography of course, but also the soft sense of humor in both, the pictures and your words. It's always a real pleasure to visit this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

As always, wonderful, lovely and great set of photos. 

I especially like the photo with the doll stretching its head, it looks like it's tired from work.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for being interested and liking! 



Benonie said:


> What a awesome updates again Silvia! I love your style of photography of course, but also the soft sense of humor in both, the pictures and your words. It's always a real pleasure to visit this thread. Thanks!


I thank *you*, dear friend - your words brought me much joy!
Apropos "sense of humor" - I have a little phantasy about this pic:










It was a quite warm day.

The leader of the "gang" says:
"Friends, we have two opportunities: We could drive around whole Ringstrasse." (Faces of the group members get ten years older in three seconds.)
"Or we search the next shady beer garden and have a Schnitzel.
Who votes for the Schnitzel?"

You never saw 12 hands raise so quickly. :lol:

*@Ben,* later I will continue with something quite funny, our new contemporary art
in Belvedere Garden - The Fat House by Erwin Wurm.
Stay tuned! 





Skopje/Скопје;140163995 said:


> As always, wonderful, lovely and great set of photos.
> 
> I especially like the photo with the doll stretching its head, it looks like it's tired from work.


Thank you, my dear friend! 
It's always very interesting to read your thoughts to my pictures. kay:
They open new aspects to me.


----------



## yansa

Good morning! 

Please let me present to you with a little twinkle in my eyes the new piece
of contemporary art in Belvedere Garden:

*The Fat House by Erwin Wurm (Part 1)


*Part 1 shows you the building phase. On a rainy day some workers do the last brushstrokes:











Somehow the little building with it's round forms reminds me of Auenland in
Tolkien's Herr der Ringe. 











The crow in the foreground flees with big steps.
One can never be sure if not the house explodes every moment... 











Trying to make a white house even more white... 











.











He is searching for his lunch.
We can not be sure if the fat house hasn't stolen and eaten it up... :lol:











One working, two looking - as it always is. 










But then the work is accomplished and in the next part we will see the first visitors
explore it.


----------



## yansa

*The Fat House by Erwin Wurm (Belvedere Garden, Part 2, end)


*Here it stands in beautiful surroundings:











Idyllic.  Visitors are waiting to walk in:











In the background the conservative builiding style, in the foreground the little monster 
which seems to have already eaten hundreds of tourists. 











Of course this is not all for fun, the work also has political and socio-critical aspects.
Here you find some background information in Englisch language:











OMG... Should we dare to enter? 
It looks like it's waiting for a dessert...











Inside you get more information on a video wall:











I found it very nice to look out of the little windows (two impressions).
Inside the building you really begin to feel like a hobbit... :lol:











.










The next visitor fits perfectly in the mouth, aehm, the door of the house. 











Two evil eyes stare at me, because I escaped.
But my 56 kilogram would not have made it sated, anyway. 










At my way home I got out of the tram at Schwarzenberg Platz and visited
the "Chain Gang".


----------



## Benonie

Lovely Fat House. I Wurm's fat car even more! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed amazing, very nice new photos, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and many thanks for your nice comments, *dear Ben, dear Christos*! 



Benonie said:


> Lovely Fat House. I Wurm's fat car even more! kay:


I love them both. Would look good to see the fat car stand in front of the fat house. 


*

In Volksgarten, which is famous for his rondeau of roses, the blossom has begun. 
As I took pics and sneaked round the roses (also for smelling), every
few minutes a young woman passed me by, jogging in the lawn, between 
the row of roses and the trees. A "rose jogger", very charming. 

Imagine a park in the middle of the city, were you can enjoy all sorts of roses,
and around all those colours and scents you can see some of the most
beautiful buildings of the city: Parliament, Town Hall, Votivkirche, Burgtheater, Minorites Church... 
This makes Volksgarden very special and very popular by guests and locals.

I have brought you some of

*The Volksgarten Roses in Mai 












*.









(with a flying gem, the green-golden rose beetle)


.










.










.










.










.


----------



## openlyJane

Fat houses and green beetles......Vienna has everything!


----------



## Why-Why

Loved your description of the crow fleeing the fat house "with big steps"!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lovely, adorable house. I'm trying to imagine entire village full with fat houses.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Now I'm speechless!
Vienna is really fascinating. Art in the city and art in your photos, dear Silvia.
Wonderful sculptures, streets, shops, flowers. Everything is beautiful!


----------



## yansa

I Thank you all very much for liking and for commenting so nicely, *dear George, Igor,
Abid, Jane, Roman, Christos *and* Roberto*! :hug:



openlyJane said:


> Your photos suggest that you may be feeling a bit better of late, Silvia?


Thank you for asking, dear Jane. I would say, I ignore the pain a little more
than some time before.

At my first attempt to take pics in the Aegypt part of our museum I had
to give up after only two rooms - neck and shoulder pain was too hard.

A few days later I made a second try, and that time I made it through the
whole Aegypt section - with pain, but nevertheless happy. 

If one only knows me through internet he could assume that I have no
problems at all. That's the deep gap between the net and reality...



openlyJane said:


> Id like to see some more images of your jewellery.


Thank you, Jane! Oh, I wouldn't call that jewellery.  The only pics I have at the moment are
of a very simple necklace in a kind of ethnic style, made of wooden perls and other material. 
It is presented between the plants of Volksgarten and Heldenplatz.

*A simple Necklace and Heldenplatz at last 











*.










.










.










.










.










.










To show at least one building in this set, I close with a quite psychedelic version of Heldenplatz.


----------



## Leongname

lovely set with necklace :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks, Silvia. I really do love that way of displaying your pieces.


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> lovely set with necklace :applause:


Thank you very much, Leon! 



openlyJane said:


> Thanks, Silvia. I really do love that way of displaying your pieces.


I'm very happy you feel so, Jane! 

Thank you all for your interest and liking! :banana:


*Vienna Today - "Summer" in Volksgarden


*I just wanted to do one short glance into the garden, and again I stayed and got
lost between the roses... 











It's summerly hot in Vienna these days. The roses love the sunshine, and many
insects are in the air, mainly bees.

Heard some people say that the roses don't smell, but that definitly is not right.
My impression is, every third rose has a smell - some very strong, some only
like a tender breath...











The hot weather lures many visitors into the garden.
Weather forecast for Vienna promises 32 degrees Celsius for tomorrow!
Because of the sunny weather all roses seem to want to open their blossoms
at the same time. 











The only clouds that could be seen today. Beautiful!











The Town Hall Tower looks into the rose garden...











Lovely detail of the "Sisi Rondeau":











Sisi really has a nice and very elegant place, the Burgtheater in the background.
(But Vienna definitely also has not so elegant corners, which I also will show
again in the future.  )











When life is good...











I can't imagine Volksgarden without Theseustempel in his pureness and simple beauty.
(Will show you soon the contemporary art which this year can be seen inside - it's by Kathleen Ryan.)











Glowing colours...


----------



## paul62

Looks so peaceful. Very nice shots.


----------



## Romashka01

Magnificent pictures! Volksgarden is full of beauty and calm kay:


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful updates!


----------



## yansa

Thanks for liking and for your kind comments, *my friends Paul, Roman *and* Igor*! 

As promised, I continue with 


*Kathleen Ryan Exhibition, Theseustemple


*Theseustemple, the beautiful place where every year another artist from abroad
has his exhibition:











Funny little scene at the entrance:
This man seemed to be interested in every detail. 











Really _every _detail... :lol:











But let's go inside:











The room with it's beautiful ceiling, including a single window...











... and the magic ray of light that comes through this window...










... produce a very nice exhibition location. Very pure.

And here we have the wonderful "Bacchante" by Kathleen Ryan:











This time I have the whole info for you:

"Kathleen Ryan

Bacchante

2017

Concrete, stainless steel, glazed terracotta, marble"


This man takes care that no thief drags out "Bacchante" 











The people are very interested - some earnest, some amused. 











From near at last...











Good news: I have the okay from the museum to show the pics from the
Egypt section here in the forum. :banana:


----------



## shik2005

Never thought Bacchante consists of concrete, stainless steel, glazed terracotta and marble  

BTW, details are important


----------



## christos-greece

Well done and many thanks, Silvia; your photos are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> And here we have the wonderful "Bacchante" by Kathleen Ryan:


nice images!
_'Bacchante'_ - is it because this installation looks like the grapes?


----------



## yansa

_Thank you all for looking in and liking! 



shik2005 said:



Never thought Bacchante consists of concrete, stainless steel, glazed terracotta and marble 

Click to expand...

 For me this is a very humorous interpretation of Bacchante.
And somehow erotic too, when we see the grapes gently roll to the ground
at one side... 



shik2005 said:



BTW, details are important 

Click to expand...

Sure you are right, Igor. 
But it looked so funny to watch this guy nearly "dance" around the naked
figure and take pics of every inch of his body.  By the way, a great compliment 
for the artist who created the statue.  To erase such enthusiasm...
I myself see this figur nearly every week... :lol:




christos-greece said:



Well done and many thanks, Silvia; your photos are really very nice :cheers:

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, dear Christos! 



Leongname said:



nice images!
'Bacchante' - is it because this installation looks like the grapes?

Click to expand...

I really think so, Leon. The Bacchante as wild follower of the god of wine
has much to do with grapes. 
Thank you for your nice comment!


*

Today we start our little journey to the Ancient Egypt.

What I perhaps love most in this culture is that everything in their life
was connected with their strong believe in a life after death, and at the same time
they had such an intense relationsship to all the things on our earth,
to the nature, her plants and her animals...

We can feel this in the famous "Sonnengesang" of Pharao Echnaton,
which in so many aspects is similar to a praise song by Franciscus of Assisi.

I will not comment every picture, some speak for themselves.
Sure I know a little bit about this so rich culture - let's say, I know about 1 %. 
Some things are a secret down to the present day.


*Egypt Section of KHM Vienna (1)

*The so beautiful Egyptian woman as we know her, with the cobra and the vulture.
The cobra (Wadjet) was symbol of Lower Egypt, the vulture (Nechbet)
symbol of Upper Egypt, while the Uraeus snake (cobra) at the forehead of a Pharao
stands for shelter.











.










The Egypt section of our museum not only has high class exhibits, but also
extraordinary beautiful rooms. 
Here we see the ceiling of one of those rooms:











A model of the Pyramid area:











This time I did not read much information, I was concentrated on taking pics,
but the green colour could be a sign of the God Osiris, symbolizing the mud
of the Nile:











Anubis is one of my favourite Old Egypt deities:











At the shoulder, among other symbols, Re-Harmachis, fusion of the Sun Goddess Re
and the Horus falcon with the red sun symbol:











Canopic jars:











.










Here we see a part of one of the rooms, where we really can dream to be
in Ancient Egypt... 










Will be continued! _


----------



## Benonie

Fantastic photo series and museums, Silvia! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! many beautiful and interesting pictures in these sets. 
Wonderful gardens and museums in Vienna!
Great updates again, dear Silvia.


----------



## shik2005

Great update, Silvia! Love this set.


----------



## yansa

_Thank you so much for your kind commenting, *dear Ben, dear Roberto, dear Igor*,
and I'm happy about every one who liked! 


*Egypt Section of KHM Vienna (2)


*Ushebti figures, workers that had to serve the Pharao and other mighty persons
in their eternal life:











Little magic figures, in the center the Holy Scarab (another one of my favourites -
I wear one on a chain around my neck  ).
The "Heart Scarab" was laid on the heart of the dead to prevent them against evil.
He symbolizes eternal life.











Bones of sacrificial animals to give the dead food provisions for their journey to eternal life:











In Egypt there grows a water lily with blue blossoms, which is said to have
psychoactive substances (please *do not experience* with plants!).
The flower we see here could well be such a water lily, and it seems to
take full effect: Look at the woman's face. Look at her eye! 











Two impressions of one of the best known pieces of the museum, the little hippo. 
It's body is covered with water plants.
In Ancient Egypt this deity had good and bad meanings at the same time.











.










I think here Isis and Osiris get offerings, and again the water lily seems to be among them.
This plant must have had a very important meaning at that time.











Eyes wide open, ready for the journey into eternity...











At one side of a sarcophagus we see a pair of eyes.
The old Egyptians believed that there the one inside had the opportunity to look out. 











Part of a long papyrus roll with God Horus at the right side and two crocodyles
at the left.
I love crocodyles which in Old Egypt stood for the God Sobek, Master of the Nile.
Those animals were fed in their own temples by their own priests. 











Mighty column and the nice painted ceiling with Nechbet:











Ceiling with scarabs in another room. This motif you can buy as wrapping paper
in the very nice Museum Shop - and what shall I say? I couldn't resist. 











Will be continued! _


----------



## buho

Great artpieces of the old Egypt!


----------



## shik2005

enchanting...

...well, maybe this woman holds shower faucet?


----------



## Leongname

gorgeous exhibition of the ancient Egypt! Silvia your photos are gorgeous and text is just enough without bogging you down in details kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful set of photos, dear Silvia.
Beautiful ritual that you perform to greet the Egyptian deities.
That is to really and thoroughly enjoy the wonderful things of life.


----------



## Koloman

Beautiful and interesting pictures on the last few pages - and some kind of educational programm too. Now I know more about Egyptian Culture than ever before 

Especially like the little lion in #1832. Looks cute to me.

Thank you again for posting, and keep them comin!


----------



## Why-Why

A wonderful set and commentary, Silvia! The lioness deities are truly magnificent.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Impressive ancient art!


----------



## christos-greece

The Egyyt Section of KHM Vienna is really very nice :cheers:


----------



## yansa

_Good Morning! 

Thank you all for looking in here and liking, and special thanks for your kind comments, *dear Roberto, Koloman, Why-Why, George and Christos*! 


*Egypt Section of the KHM Vienna (6, end)


*We see another beautiful ceiling...











... and walk back to the first room of this section...











... where there are not so much people now and we can take a nearer look
at a very special stone sarcophagus...











We lean into the massive sarcophagus and meet the cobra with wings...











... Anubis, guide through and master of the world after death...











... and two beautiful guarding goddesses...










(Did you see the scorpio at her head?  )












And carved into the ground of the sarcophagus:











This two cobras now say Goodbye to us in this astonishing collection -
may they mean shelter.
And may the Anch help to see not only our everyday matters, but the
whole of it: Eternity.











A last view to the ceiling of the Museum's entrance hall:











From Old Egypt we now will return to the Vienna of today.
I'm in a hurry to prepare now a few impressions I want to show you soon. _


----------



## yansa

Please don't forget to take a view at the last part of the Egypt collection above! 


At Saturday in Vienna one of the most colourful balls will take place, and
the eyes of the world will look at our city. I heard that the Life Ball meanwhile
is at least so well known everywhere as the traditional Opera Ball. 


*Preparations for the Life Ball at Vienna


*The ball will take place in and around the Town Hall, so we take a little walk
through the Town Hall quarter.
Here the Town Hall is reflected in the glass of a restaurant table:











Having a nice coffee at Sluka's:











Interesting details along the way... 











Always again a pleasure to look at neo-gothic Town Hall:











A first little glance into the building area for Life Ball, in the background
the stage from the side:











Rathauspark (Town Hall Park) greets you with jungle feeling and roses... 











.










Now I leave you alone with several impressions of how Town Hall looked
some days before the event:











.










.










.










.










I like the figure and the scene already looks quite spectacular.

On my short way from Town Hall to Parliament I met *him...* 
This is one of my favourite Renaissance portraits:











.










At the Parliament we see the big red ribbon:











Who ever wants to read more about Life Ball, here is the English Wikipedia page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_Ball

I would love to make a little report of the hours before the beginning of the event
on Saturday, but don't know if my health constitution allows this.
There will be crowds of people...
*@Paul:* This would be *your* day with camera - you would like it! :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful exhibition, great story and photos/ Thanks, Silvia!


----------



## Why-Why

What a setting for those Egyptian masterpieces! Vienna knows how to stage a spectacular show, as we also see in your latest set..


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> At the Parliament we see the big red ribbon:


a stunning view kay:

really interesting update, Silvia! beautiful shot: http://up.picr.de/29429971gs.jpg


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much for liking, and a big hug for your nice comments, *dear Igor,
Why-Why and Leon*! :hug:

This days I hurry a little, but I must bring the following _before_ the event.
It would not be exciting afterwards.


*A partly eventually a little naughty Pre-LifeBall-Report 

*Today I walked from the Museum of Natural History over Volksgarten, Ringstrasse
and Rathaus (Town Hall) to Parliament.

"Riding the Pharao" 











No comment! 











Lovely pink is the right colour for a Life Ball rose... 











Traffic at Ringstrasse:











Until today I never got a good shot of this figure at Burgtheater - and I tried several times.
Today I am content with the result. This perhaps has to do with the actual
problems in my real life.  Thanks God I have not lost my black humor. I will survive.











So Vienna's Town Hall presented itself today:











Every day more interest by locals and visitors:











In the afternoon Firma Felbermayr was at work with big machines:











"Linda, I swear, I will get in there - and if I have to tear this damxxx fence down!" :lol:











Maybe a conservative family from the US tornado alley... 
The father was not amused that I obviously was after his daughters (photographically !! :lol: ):











Sometimes the really interesting things are in the foreground... 











Oh boy... 











The Felbermayr boys worked hard in the hot sun to guarantee a perfect event:











The Life Ball pre-casts it's hot shadows... 











It is not allowed to enter the area, so I threw myself through the bushes 
of Town Hall Park to take a nearer look at the fabulous figure 











It was very green there... 











I think this figure will stay in people's minds:











Again at Parliament:











Wild horses could not drag me away from you... :lol:
(At Ringstrasse. Who remembers the song by Gino Vanelli?  )











.









I hope I could bring you a little amusement with this set.
It itches me to photograph at Saturday - I love such events.
We will see what neck and shoulder say at Saturday to this plan. 

For all music lovers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8CBrdK0CHk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great - I would say - voyeuristic, or - even better - paparazzi set


----------



## General Electric

As usually, magnificat updates dear yansa. I can feel some really nice impressions about Vienna when I look your pic


----------



## Leongname

nice update again! very impressive sculpture :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Impressive beauty of Vienna, dear Silvia!
The figure (for the Life Ball) in front of the facade of that beautiful building is spectacular.
In Vienna art flows through the whole city.
Fantastic sets!


----------



## shik2005

Lovely photo coverage, Silvia! Striking (and a bit scary) figure...


----------



## yansa

Thank you all! 

Special thanks to you, *George, General Electric, Leon, Roberto *and* Igor*
for your kind comments! 

*@General Electric: *Can it be that you speak English with a slight French accent? 
That's very charming!

*@Igor: *A bit scary, yes... - heard, the big figure will come alive during the
event... 


*

Until now most of the time I showed you Vienna in sunlight or at cloudy weather. Today you will see


*Vienna under Downpour  

*Ringstrasse and it's famous buildings nearly disappear under water...











World's end... :lol:











A pretty and completely soaked "Hero of the Downpour" 











The Japanese tourist doesn't trust the again outcoming sun. 











Near Burggarten: To walk or to swim, that is here the question... :lol:











.










The sun has come out again.
View from Opern Passage to Ringstrasse and Opera:











Much water on the ground (here Burggarten) produced many beautiful reflections...











.


----------



## shik2005

Wow! Downpour, no mistake


----------



## Leongname

an amazing :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

You show that Vienna is magnificent even when submerged, Silvia!


----------



## openlyJane

Vienna in all of it splendour.

The renaissance portrait of very handsome man is incredibly contemporary. Who is the artist? I recall you mentioning a favourite portrait artist on my Rome thread.......?


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking and so nice commenting, *dear friends Igor, George, Leon *and* Why-Why*! 


*The Unsuccsessful Paparazzi 
(The Day before the Ball) 


*Also groups of school kids are interested in what's going on in there 











Man against red cover - who will win? 











Today they had choir practice in costume. Nobody from outside was allowed
to see that. I took a shot from the front side fence and with massive blow-up 
one can guess how the costumes look like.
I will not post this picture here - first this could bring eventually legal problems,
and second, one doesn't spot really much. 

Sneaky they used a third machine of Felbermayr to hide the stage. 
So also from the side there was no possibility to catch a view - and believe me,
I tried hard. :lol:











I'm sure he in his high position had seen all - but his iron lips remain resolutely silent. 











Besides me there were some more paparazzi. 
A young woman crawled with her camera through the grass of the park.
I was too shy to ask if she would allow me to take a pic of her. :lol:

Here, behind the big tree, the next paparazzis!
The harmless looking are always the worst.  Looking like German housewifes
named Dietlinde or Edeltraud, they took camouflage behind the tree
and waited for the vips to tap into their camera trap. :lol:










(That's all a joke, of course !!  )

The boldest paparazzi - please see red arrow :lol: - used his long arms to get
the forbidden pic. 











And this is kind of "paparazzi-view" of the red ribbon on Parliament. 










Edit: I forgot something.  If someone wants to hear music to my pics, here is a nice Wang Chung thing from the Eighties I shortly found again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-xpJRwIA-Q


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Vienna in all of it splendour.
> 
> The renaissance portrait of very handsome man is incredibly contemporary. Who is the artist? I recall you mentioning a favourite portrait artist on my Rome thread.......?


Thank you, Jane! 

I think this is called "Portrait of a Merchant" and is by Hans Holbein the Younger.

Really a very good and intelligent looking man. Could be a modern banker too.
I find it great art how Holbein portrayed him holding a book in one hand 
and some documents (?) in the other. His grip is not directly greedy,
but very solid and firm.


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Thank you, Jane!
> 
> I think this is called "Portrait of a Merchant" and is by Hans Holbein the Younger.
> 
> Really a very good and intelligent looking man. Could be a modern banker too.
> I find it great art how Holbein portrayed him holding a book in one hand
> and some documents (?) in the other. His grip is not directly greedy,
> but very solid and firm.


Well, there's the mystery (to me, at least) - the inscription in Russian, right at the portrait..


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Well, there's the mystery (to me, at least) - the inscription in Russian, right at the portrait..


Thank you for liking, Igor!
Would you reveal to me what the Russian inscription says? 
(Hopefully not "Cranach" :lol:. No, I'm quite sure it's a Holbein).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The Russian text says "Hello beautiful" (in this case is used in masculine gender).


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;140554493 said:


> ^^
> 
> The Russian text says "Hello beautiful" (in this case is used in masculine gender).


Thank you very much for translating, George!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

Great downpour pics


----------



## stevekeiretsu

indeed, i love the downpour shots! is that sort of rain commonplace in vienna?


----------



## General Electric

Great shots of the cloudburst kay:

I love the "paparazzi-view of the red ribbon on Parliament" shot too


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Thank you for liking, Igor!
> Would you reveal to me what the Russian inscription says?
> (Hopefully not "Cranach" :lol:. No, I'm quite sure it's a Holbein).



I'd translate it less formally, say "hi, beauty"


----------



## yansa

Thanks for your interest, and thanks for nice commenting, *Ruben, Steve,
General Electric *and* Igor*! 



stevekeiretsu said:


> indeed, i love the downpour shots!* is that sort of rain commonplace in vienna?*


Not really, Steve. This sort of rain is often connected with a thunderstorm.
When I was a kid - in the Sixties, early Seventies - there often were severe
thunderstorms in Vienna. But in the last years they got lesser and lesser,
and now Vienna is a nearly thunderstorm-free town. 
So if anyone has fear of thunderstorms, Vienna is the right destination
for him. 



shik2005 said:


> I'd translate it less formally, say "hi, beauty"


Thank you for this translation alternative, Igor! 

*

Apropos Live Ball: In Vienna it was raining until now! Let's hope, that we have
more friendly weather in the afternoon and evening!


----------



## yansa

*The Last Hours Before Life Ball

*Austria's ORF has the latest news, but in German language of course:

http://orf.at/stories/2394677/

The Live Ball Promis reside in Hotel Le Meridien, which is not far from Opera:











This was the first impression of Town Hall Place today - the last works are going on:











"Please, dear, dear Mister Nawratil - even if you beg me on your knees:
I can't let you see Ute Lemper, I'm soooooo sorry!" 











Some decoration still lay on the ground:











.










The following joke only works in German language - I'm so sorry!

Wiener Gastarbeiter:

"Jetz' waas i nimma wos soll mochen mit dem dopplkepfigen Weibsbüd...
Oba wos! Wann Chef net herschaut, I wirf anfoch in Mistkibl!" :lol:











Here I show you the last working process with the big red tapaulin:











.










.










As we can see it has certain advantages for the spectators when the weather is hot. 











Police is already there. We hope for a save and peacful event!
As far as I could see all preparations for the Ball happened very, very relaxed -
that is typically Vienna! 











Now we change to the Paparazzi zone. 
(To be sure not to annoy anyone I censored this pic a little at the left side.  )











Paparazzi in action! :lol:











I really understand their interest. There was very good dance music to hear, 
and a good female singer!











The beauty queen among the Paparazzi 











While their husbands already sat or stood completely exhausted, the enthusiastic
women stood on tiptoe and made one shot after the other. :lol:











And here - at last! - I can reveal one of the big secrets of the stage:
completely white show stairs! What a sensation... :lol:

And look, there are ladies with travel bags - seems, as if they had just 
arrived in Vienna and their first way had led them to the Life Ball location. 











Here again: This pretty one with travel bag - first way to Rathausplatz,
where today night the action will be. 











This I found opposite the Parliament on the ground near the tram station. 
May this be the motto for today and for all days!











Dear friends, I won't go out a second time today.
All who are interested in the Ball can see it on television or internet live stream.
I wish you much fun!  :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Much fun to you too! Great pics of the Ball preparation.


----------



## yansa

Merci everyone for liking! 



Benonie said:


> Much fun to you too! Great pics of the Ball preparation.


Thank you very much, Ben!


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Tons of amazing pictures :applause: Many thanks, dear Silvia!


----------



## shik2005

Nice pics & comments 
:applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your nice comments, *dear Roman, dear Igor*! 

This year the opening ceremony of the Life Ball was different from the
last years - I liked it very much. Some highlights for me were the song
"Sag mir, wo die Blumen sind" sung by Ute Lemper, and the touching song
about love by Dionne Warwick and Cheyenne Elliott. kay:

orf.at has some pics of the event:

http://orf.at/stories/2394986/2394984/

Later on here I will continue with the Museum Quarter, stay tuned!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *dear Ben, dear Christos*! 

At a short visit at Town Hall (before making a picture tour through the city)
I saw

*Life Balls End 

*This figure at Burgtheater is looking to opposite Town Hall and crying bitter tears... 











... because what yesterday was pomp and circumstance today is laying on the ground...











... and the artful figure is being teard down...
The hat is already missing! 











I've prepared the first part of Museums Quarter - please be patient with me.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your patience! 


*The Museumsquartier (MQ)

*is a 60.000 m2 (!) large area in Vienna's 7th district (Neubau), filled with art
from Baroque to Contemporary.

Who wants to read more, Wikipedia has it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Museumsquartier

I must confess that until now I always only walked through this area,
looking and wondering, but have not seen the museums inside, from which
perhaps the best known are the dark MUMOK (Museum of Modern Art) and
the white Leopoldmuseum (Schiele!).

For a long time I did not like that bunker-like dark "monster". 
In the meantime we both got friends and I will visit it some day for sure. 

Here you see Volkstheater with an unexpected frame. 
I often come to MQ with tramline No. 49, station "Volkstheater".











In the background you see what is characteristic for MQ, old and new architecture
side by side.
Here he is, the "bunker". 
In the foreground you can see modern green seats. Well, this day the weather
was not very friendly, but on warm days those seats are full of - mostly young - people.
(Maybe a second reason why I'm not there so often: Among so many young
people I feel a little old... 











If you leave the big place through this historic building, you only have to cross
a street and reach the Maria Theresia Monument between our two big Museums:











I love the blossoming palms you find this year on many places in Vienna:











Here comes the information for the column in the middle:

Joannis Avramidis
Column of Humanitas (1993 - 1996)
Bronze
Hight: 13,22 meter











One of the many, many art projects you can find at MQ:











The modern painted ceiling of a passage in one of the older buildings (detail).
In the Voodoo religion the Loa often are called "Wurzelgeister" ("root ghosts").
For me this could be such a little "root ghost". 











At the historic building you find many, many horse heads. In many of those
horse heads sparrows are breeding. 
Zooming nearer, you can see up there at the right side sit a male sparrow. 











Another two examples of the freshly painted old passage ceilings:











.










Those passages lead out to Mariahilfer Street, and there we stand in front
of the Marcus Omofuma Stone, a memorial for a refugee who died during
the deportation in a plane:











Many people in Vienna are no friends of such memorials, as the scratched
description shows us...











Nearby at Mariahilfer Strasse you find some very fine buildings...











... and the beautiful strairs to Rahlgasse, which I will show you in the future
in an own set.











The second part will be packed into a little story like the Life Ball.
I will tell you how I hunted some clouds from which I hoped that they could
develop into thunderstorm clouds through the Museumsquartier. :lol:

Wish you all a good night!


----------



## paul62

:applause:Good shots & narrative.


----------



## shik2005

Nice story & pics.


----------



## Gratteciel

Vienna in the rain, the ceiling of the old passage, advertising in the street, people, well, everything is beautiful in your wonderful city.
Thank you very much, my dear Silvia, for sharing those great moments with us.


----------



## yansa

Paul  , Igor , Roberto  -
and thanks to all who liked!


*The Museumsquartier (MQ, part 2, end)

*This day from my window at home I had detected some interesting clouds
and decided to go by tram in direction Maria Theresia Place and MQ.

This time I entered MQ from the entrance Breite Gasse.
We see at the first gaze that here is a home of young art and young people:











After having taken the little stair we reach this interesting place:











A look to the right and my heart beats faster: The clouds there are very promising!











Here he is, the white giant...
This is the kind of clouds which, eventually, later develop into thunderstorm clouds:











Up there not only the sky, also the architecture is very interesting!











Here the view goes towards MUMOK, the "dark monster". 
A dark monster and a white giant - the day promises to get exciting. 











So let's follow this group of stylish young people. 











After the little passage the next interesting viewing point:











Here we see the stairs that near MUMOK lead down to the large yard of MQ:











Oh yes, you white giant, I will follow you where ever you go! :lol:











Hm... this doesn't seem to be the best place for someone with social phobia. 













People eating at the left, people eating at the right, many people on the green benches -
whatever! An urban stormchaser must take this hurdle to follow his cloud! :lol:











The white modern building is the Leopold Museum, famous for it's Schiele collection:











A look back to astonishing MUMOK:











Now we leave MQ to make a little visit at the Maria Theresia Monument...











Out on the street: A look to the left shows us, there also heaven looks like
there later could develop a thunderstorm:











Beautiful sky - I could jump! 










The yellow building is a part of MQ, the building with the little tower marks
the beginning of Mariahilfer Street.


Only an few steps, and we can visit Maria Theresia, who's throne is an
excellent point for cloud watching. 











He is explaining his horse, that there eventually will be a thunderstorm,
but the coward already had lost his nerves and jumped into the bushes. :lol:











In front of MQ again - and two umbrellas. 











Here we see that the white giant has grown just a little more, but on this day
no thunderstorm was developing. Nevertheless - we had a nice little walk
and saw beautiful clouds, did we? I hope so. 










Thank you for following me and the cloud.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful shots and hilarious narrative, Silvia! Maybe the horseman jumped into the bushes because he'd forgotten his pants?


----------



## Benonie

Stunning clouds. And pictures! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

Such a cultured city, Silvia.

....and so much preparation for such a short, albeit, major spectacle.


----------



## shik2005

:applause:


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous cloud pics.


----------



## yansa

_Why-Why  :lol: , Ben  , Jane  , Igor , diddyD  -
and many thanks to all who liked!


*Mystic of a Cathedral
(Details of St. Stephens Cathedral, Heart of our City)


*Actually the place around St. Stephens is a building site, because the ground
is in renewal. Very stressy to go there! But I went very slowly and so had
a good experience. As often you have visited the Cathedral, every time
you make new discoveries! This time I concentrated at the outside of the
Cathedral, old grave stones at the wall, mystic figures, old inscriptions,
light situations...











.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










I never saw this part of the facade like this before, it's a thing of taking time
to look...
Wonder of the Gothic Cathedrals!









_


----------



## shik2005

A real miracle. Great shots, Silvia!


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous! Churches and cathedrals are so often the best buildings.


----------



## Eduarqui

As usual last weeks, I'm coming here after absence of many days... but I could come and enjoy your recent updates, since Egyptian Collection till the most beautiful Cathedral of them all - and with a ball too!

The sculpture with hat and the figures on ground made me remember Bob Fosse's *Cabaret*, a film from early 1970s, and I can only imagine the atmosphere of cosmopolitan flamboyance happening inside (but it is good to imagine, if you haven't a ticket  ).

The contrast of historic and brand new architecture can produce interesting results, or at least interesting conclusions: for me, the MUMOK seems to hava appropriate scale (volume and limited height) that doesn't play badly with surrounding uildings and blocks - I would think in other way if it wqas huge and with 50 floors.

That heavy rain in Vienna looks like... many heavy rains in Rio de Janeiro, and you have water puddles too! Here our papers always deplore the inability of our mayor to end with these puddles, saying that on other cities in the World this problem doesn't happen... so our paper need to know more about Mother Nature, I guess. 

There are many more things to talk (and say thanks) about your updates, but this image can show how beauty you brought for me today:



yansa said:


> In front of MQ again - and two umbrellas.


Hope you can be well, Silvia, and be sure we are with you all the time


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

*Igor , Jane , Eduardo  :hug:, Christos*  - and many thanks to all who liked!

*@Eduardo: *Thank you so much for your good wishes, and I'm always happy
that you write so detailed comments!


*Walk From Burgtheater to Minorites Church (1)


*We will have our eyes on everything - from important architecture to 
nice little details by the wayside.

As I saw this first beside Burgtheater I thought of the invasion of a foreign power... :lol:











... until I saw the pizzastove and the ice at the backside! 











A few steps from Burgtheater: One of the many fabulous facades we find
in this part of the district.











In a store I detected this lovely decorated glass which was declared as Jugendstil:











The glowing colours of India on the other side of the street:











We have reached Freyung, and at this pic the golden emblem of Kunstforum
has something alien... 











It was the day after Life Ball, and I presume that these funny little group,
who is just turning into Naglergasse, comes home from a long, long After-Ball-Festivity 











Vienna, your roofs... this one shimmering in white and gold.
We have reached the Platz am Hof.











The Platz am Hof is - besides the famous church - also the home of Vienna's Zentralfeuerwache.
So it comes to nice views like this:











Have you ever seen a motorbike with a rosary? 
I never, but here is one:











In the background the doors where the Fire Engines
come out (wait for part 2  ):


----------



## Why-Why

Love your quirky eye, Silvia. Motorbike with rosary...brilliant!


----------



## yansa

_Thank you for visiting, *Why-Why*! 


*Walk From Burgtheater to Minorites Church

*I had the luck that just in that moment one of the doors opened
and a Fire Engine drove out! 











Besides the beautiful buildings of this place you can see down in the right corner
that under the surface there is an underground parking (at Freyung the same!).











Directly in front of the church "Zu den neun Choeren der Engel" a Harley with
some scary-beautiful details caught my eye. 











.










The church is mirrored in the little scull. 











Few steps later this beautiful groups of buildings:











To see Naglergasse, from which I show some impressions in the next pics,
is a must for Vienna visitors, just like Griechengasse, Kurrentgasse, Schoenlaterngasse and, and, and... 











I stood a little souterrain when I took these pics:











.









Third part comes tomorrow.
Good night to all! 
_


----------



## paul62

Why-Why said:


> *Love your quirky eye, Silvia*. Motorbike with rosary...brilliant!


Me too:yes: Nice shots.


----------



## Romashka01

Simply beautiful city! Splendid pics, dear Silvia :applause:


----------



## yansa

_


Benonie said:



Great set, nice reflections! Waiting for the drinks! :cheers2:

Click to expand...

:lol: Thank you, Ben and Igor, and thanks all for liking! 


*My Own Neighbourhood (3)


*One of the nice, often a little crazy shops:











When you leave the passage in Neustiftgasse, soon an old door will attract
your attention:











When you stand there, you feel somehow... watched. 
For me this is not only a simple old door, I call it "Demon's Door". 
Let's take a closer look:











Four scary faces are looking down on us, I show you here both sides of the door.

Just look the left one in the eye! 
Or better not... 











The funny thing is, not far from this really scary, demonic door we find an
important religious center, and - only a few steps away - we find this :










And this:











Monks from Armenia, with their seat since 1805 in Vienna, the Ordo Mechitaristum Vindobonensis,
sell all those high procent specialities. 

When you tread in the shop, you feel like going into another century...
Their own speciality is this here, the Mechitharine, and I can really recommend it! kay:










(It's a pity that now I am not allowed to drink any alcohol because I take
strong painkillers.)

Not far from here you find the church of the Mechitarists, and in a near small
street which is named after them, Mechitaristengasse, you find their
excellent cultural center with precious collections.

Please read more:

http://mechitharisten.org/


Now we leave the Mechitarists and stroll on.

This has something...











This placing of things has some subconscious effect. 
I'm sure nobody dared to touch the painting. :lol:











Typical edge for the 7th district with some graffiti and one of those nice
little stores, where often the owners themselves produce the articels they sell:











.










For the next set I can promise: It remains colourful. 
(But probably only tomorrow.)
_


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful story and pictures! By the way, here, in Russia, Ararat is a well-known brand.


----------



## yansa

_Thanks to all who liked! 



shik2005 said:



Beautiful story and pictures!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Igor - I'm glad you like it! 



shik2005 said:



By the way, here, in Russia, Ararat is a well-known brand.

Click to expand...

Have you ever tasted it? 


*My Own Neighbourhood (4)

*Saint Ulrich Church and Place, a very nice, old place in the 7th district:











Here they had prepared an art workshop for everyone under free sky.
I found that so nice that I shot many pics. 











.










.










.










.










This funny mixed group of buildings we find in Kellermanngasse near Lerchenfeld:











The nice GEO magazines build the foreground for a typical 7th district street:











Let's close this part with a pink house...











... and a green window:










Everywhere you feel the need of people to make their district more liveable,
to give people more space beside the dominating cars and traffic, to bring
green into the city and to create spaces in the streets where people can
sit, meet, talk, eat and drink together.
And little touches of art everywhere... 

Next part will lead us from 7th district back to the 8th.
_


----------



## yansa

_*My Own Neighbourhood (5)

*View from 7th district to Lerchenfelder Street:











What a nice corner this picture at the store of a dog styler creates! 











The nice yellow building is part of Bernardgasse:











Back in Lerchenfeld.
Store decoration of a shop where you can buy fine handicraft, mainly dishes,
from North Africa:











Little market in front of the beautiful Altlerchenfelder Church:











Here I wanted to show you the buildings of Albertgasse, but something
distracted me... :lol:











So one must stand for all:











Here we look from Albertgasse (8th distr.) to Schottenfeldgasse (7th distr.) -
a red shark in the foreground... 











Pfeilgasse - a round and a cornered one; near the right building there is
a little park for the children:











And here I detected the ultimate eye-catcher 










One last part is to follow, with music, if you like. 
_


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> _
> 
> 
> Have you ever tasted it?
> 
> _


Sure! But I didn't like it


----------



## yansa

_Thank you,* Abid*, for looking in so early in the morning and liking! 



shik2005 said:



Sure! But I didn't like it 

Click to expand...

Oh.  Then try Mechitharine.  Though... I could imagine, that this
cordial (and there are several sorts, you must try the one with cordial
in the name) eventually is more the taste of women, very spicy, a little
sweet also - great!

*My Own Neighbourhood (6, end)

*Maybe I choose *"The Simple Things" by Joe Cocker* as music for this set,
because it's one thing, that photography teached me: To see and value the simple things,
which often are also little things, details, often things life gives us for free.
And I'm very thankful for that.
I hope, you have found some of that "simple things" in my neighbourhood. 

Joe Cocker music for the last steps of our walk:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FPPF5nN1ho


This is the heart of the 8th district on Josefstaedter Strasse, where you 
can buy everything you need for daily life, but also have a good time in
one of the restaurant gardens or at the "Wuerstelstand". 











A nice place in Stolzenthalergasse:











Once again back in the 7th, at Kaiserstrasse:
Life is good where you find such restaurant gardens! 











A glance into the charming store of an optician:











This is another one of those simple, little things: The eye which is able to see
finds beauty in an old rusty store-fence and it's shadow (the store may be
existing since 100 years...)











A very individual Vespa 











Beautiful corner:











The reflection colours the windows of a lawyer's office:











A feeling of summer in the street:











Let's close with this nice wall art in Kaiserpark (official name Josef Strauss Park):











Next I plan to show you pics of a nice little town in Lower Austria, which I visited in 2016.

Thank you for lookin in here! 
(You find the first parts of "My Neighbourhood" on the previous page.)
_


----------



## openlyJane

That was a very pleasant Sunday morning ( for me!) stroll in Vienna, Silvia.
Have you always lived in the city centre?


----------



## christos-greece

Keep them coming Silvia, are really great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## yansa

*Jane* , *Christos* , thanks to all who liked!



openlyJane said:


> That was a very pleasant Sunday morning ( for me!) stroll in Vienna, Silvia.
> Have you always lived in the city centre?


It's a great joy for me to hear you had a nice Sunday morning while looking
at my pics, Jane! Thank you! 

I've lived here in Lerchenfeld all my life. 
The 7th and 8th district, like some others, here are called "the districts within the Guertel".
As centre in the narrower sense we see the 1st district.

*

Please let me make a quick interlude with Gersthof and Waehring,
before I start with Lower Austria - just to give you the direct comparison
between the 7th and 8th district (Middle Class) and some very expensive
living aereas in Vienna.

Fresh from yesterday, a wonderful sunny Sunday - perhaps backed with music
from the incomparably pianist Kathia Buniatishvili playing Mussorgsky in Kiev? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhZ3eetKKFk


*Between Hydrangea and Pestilence 

*Gersthof / Waehring, part 1


Those aereas are by far not so densely built and have much more green.
You find many villas with nice gardens.











.










.










In the streets romantic flowers are planted, especially roses.
We have a rich insect life, and I'm glad about every bee. 











.










.










.










.










.










Drama 











Entrance detail











.


----------



## yansa

*Between Hydrangea and Pestilence

*Gersthof / Waehring, part 2, end


I love houses that are taken over by nature. 











.










.










Janis Joplins car? 











.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










You get out the tram at Waehringer Street and immediately stand in front
of this wonderful rarity from times long ago...











This column was built and erected in thankfulness for the end of pestilencia in the year 1605:










Have a nice day! 
I will spend it with my mother and eventually later be back with more impressions
from centuries ago.


----------



## Gratteciel

I will never tire of admiring your wonderful work, my dear Silvia.
You live in one of the most beautiful cities in the world and I thank you for sharing all those places and moments with all of us.
I send you a warm hug.


----------



## yansa

Dear *Roberto *:hug: - thank you so much for your steady interest in my threads
and your kind comments!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

You live in very lovely neighborhood, Silvia. Great few last sets of photos, so many favorites!


----------



## Why-Why

A beautiful visit enhanced by that performance of _Pictures at an Exhibition_!


----------



## Benonie

Vienna seems to have beauty in every street, alley or avenue! 
Lovely quarter you live in, Silvia. Looks better than my own working class neighborhood.


----------



## Leongname

lovely update, Silvia, many beautiful details! Gorgeous Vienna :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Excellent pics :applause: Thank you very much for sharing, Silvia!


----------



## yansa

The heatwave in Vienna - especially in the densely built districts inside Guertel -
is unbearable meanwhile, I hardly could sleep.
So I sit here and post some pics from my archive. 


*Roberto , George , Why-Why , Ben , Leon * - happy about your nice comments!


*Sky Phenomena above Vienna's City (1)


*19.12.2014 

I went to Stadtpark for a little photo walk.
Here the Jugendstil elements at one of the entrances:











Even the dog down at the banks of Wienfluss seemed to feel that there was
something strange going on in the sky. 











It seemed that over the near Hotel Intercontinental there was something
unusual to see at one of the Foehn clouds (Lenticularis).
To look directly into the sun destroys the eyes, so I went behind a Jugendstil
stone element until it stood between me and the sun. That's what you have
to do if you want to watch "irisierende Wolken" (cloud iridescence):











Zoomed nearer, it seems, as if the sky stands in flames:











I had seen such coloured clouds some times before, but this time the meteorological phenomenon 
was particularly noticeable and long lasting.











Between Huebner's Kursalon (where guests can dance in the evening)...











... and this buildings in typical "Ringstrassen Style"...











... I went to Ringstrasse - and there the phenomenon was still to be seen:











The coloured spot at the sky made a lovely picture behind the mistletoe-trees of the alley:











Thankful for having the chance to see something so beautiful I looked above
until my tram came... 










(Remark: As I looked into my old Lower Austria threads now, I've seen that the
big picture format was not so bad. So I start a new test and hope the old
pictures taken with the older and simpler camera will look well.)


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Interesting sky phenomenon, Silvia. It looks a bit like a sundog, which can be seen in pairs on very cold, clear days on the Canadian prairies.


----------



## yansa

*Christos* , *Why-Why* , and thanks to all who liked!



Why-Why said:


> Interesting sky phenomenon, Silvia. It looks a bit like a sundog, which can be seen in pairs on very cold, clear days on the Canadian prairies.


Thank you, Why-Why! Hm, with sundog you probably mean what we in German
call "Nebensonnen", like in this picture:

http://naturfotografen-forum.de/o43856-Nebensonnen-Halo

It looks like there were "three suns". When you see one of those Nebensonnen
alone it has a similarity with the phenomenon I watched: a coloured spot
in the clouds (in the picture of the photographer cirrus clouds).

Also very beautiful, like all those coloured phenomena on heaven, but not
the same as I saw.

Later on I will show you more cloud iridescence, but have to make a little 
break now. It's so hot here that my ThinkPad also is getting hot - I don't
want to burn down. 

Hopefully this heat wave is coming to an end soon!


----------



## yansa

*Sky Phenomena Above Vienna's City (2, end)


*10.01.2015


When you reach the beginning of Lerchenfelder Street, you have a nice view
towards this beautiful building in front of Palais Auersperg:











When I came back to the near crossing, I saw that something was with the clouds...
I searched for something to hide the sun - any traffic sign will do in such a case  -
and again saw the iridescence in the Foehn clouds:











This time the phenomenon was even stronger than in 2014:











.










Roof figures under a mystic sky:











The colours were so strong!
Even as I took the tram 46 and came home - here the Church Altlerchenfeld -...











... the iridescence was to see yet!











I never been to Northern countries and have not seen it yet, so the clouds iridescence 
is my very personal "Northern light".


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! Incredible effects, Silvia! When we are witness to phenomena such as this it really makes one wonder at the planet that we inhabit


----------



## Leongname

Unbelievable Sky :applause: you are lucky Silvia kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Magnificent!


----------



## shik2005

Great colours! I've seen such an effect, although much less pronounced.


----------



## yansa

*Jane , Leon , Why-Why , Igor , *thanks to all who liked!




openlyJane said:


> Wow! Incredible effects, Silvia! When we are witness to phenomena such as this it really makes one wonder at the planet that we inhabit


You are right, Jane, and it's all the more sad that we now are going to destroy 
this wonder of a planet that was given to us...



shik2005 said:


> Great colours! *I've seen such an effect,* although much less pronounced.


Then you belong to the lucky ones, Igor! kay:
To all who also want to watch the many effects produced by the sun and
the clouds: Hold your eyes open at days with cirrus or Foehn clouds,
especially at noon and in the time after noon!


*Anthropological Section of the NHM Vienna (1)

The Museum 

*NHM is our short form for Museum of Natural History.
The building itself is the same as it's sister museum (for art) in front of it,
but the interior of course is different.
So first let's do a glance at the building itself...

Entrance door, view to the other Museum:











The Entrance Hall











.










Entrance Hall, Floor











Entrance Hall, Cupola











.










The Main Stair











Go up this stair, see the whole building and feel like a queen or king for a few hours. 











.










The ceiling painting:













The rooms of the Anthropological section, which we will see, all have nice paintings
near the ceiling. I've brought a little selection for you:

Castle Hartenstein, Lower Austria











Bison Hunt, Neolithicum











Stonehenge, Salisbury











Taj Mahal, Agra











Righistan Mosque











Next we will do a short excursion to the dinosaurs.


----------



## Christi69

Magnificent building!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

So many likings - thank you all! 

*Christi69* , *Christos 


Anthropological Section of the NHM Vienna (2)


The Dinosaurs

*On our way to the first Dinosaur room, in which we will take a short look,
we pass the mammoth hunter shelter (found at Ruppersthal):











Glad to see they had television... 











... and a mammoth on the roof which probably served as antenna. :lol:











Oh yes, dear visitor - it needed big strong men, to hunt an animal with such teeth! 











The main Dinosaur room
The guy at the left can move. 











Dinosaur claws...











Oh yes... we all know the shock we get at the first look into the mirror in the morning... :lol:












Schau mir in die Augen, Kleines... 











Dinosaur feet...











Hold tight your bananas, burgers, babies, valued visitors - Archaeopteryx
is coming to fetch them! :lol:











The moving saur always is a great attraction for the children:











A touch of wilderness in a very cultivated environment... 











There's nothing like a friendly and winning facial expression! :lol:











This nice mammoth (with child) leads us into the room with Venus of Willendorf:











The next set will show all around the Great Mother.


----------



## openlyJane

Vienna has some wonderful museums and galleries.


----------



## Leongname

great museum and impressive exhibits!
I'd like to shake his hand. LOL


----------



## paul62

A nice tour of Vienna.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, dear Silvia!
The photos of the multicolored sky are amazing. Nature also loves Austria.
As for the man's hand, the museums in Vienna are wonderful. The buildings, in themselves, are a gem. In addition to the treasures they contain.


----------



## yansa

*Jane , Leon , Paul , Roberto , *also thanks to all who liked!



Leongname said:


> great museum and impressive exhibits!
> I'd like to shake his hand. LOL


Hihi... maybe then he would take you as a snack? 


*Anthropological Section of the NHM Vienna (3)


The Great Mother


*I was inspired to see Venus of Willendorf again by the interesting postings
of George (Skopje) about *Tumba Madzari* and especially by the wonderful
*Great Mother goddess* that was found there.
You can see her here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1814777&page=51


In this set we will visit the room with Venus of Willendorf and other similar
statuettes - in between I will show you artefacts that can be seen in that room.

In there we'll find her... in a little dark room, in a safe glass case.











The little figure (11 cm high!) was found in Willendorf (Wachau, Lower Austria)
in 1908. She is 29.500 years old...











The material this best known Austrian artefact is made of is called Oolith.











Here we see some of the Venus sisters. Such figures were found from France
to Siberia:











The ladies a little closer...










(Again all pics without flash and tripod, therefore maybe not perfect.)











.










.










This one, found in Bulgaria, is one of my absolute favourites:










She seems to smile a little bit... 











.










.










.










This pottery vessel is of perfect beauty...











Three more female figures with many details:











The best known tool of the Stone Age, a big hand axe:











The Great Mother again...










This picture reminds us that mankind thousands of years lived well with
natural materials, and that the synthetic materials we use today will leave
the generations after us a severe waste problem...

In the next sets we will just walk from room to room and see tools, dishes,
clothes, jewellery and much more from the beginning of mankind.


----------



## shik2005

Nice tour!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Hihi... maybe then he would take you as a snack?


schschsch...kekes


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for this, Silvia. It's great to see close-ups of the Willendorf Venus and her sisters.


----------



## Koloman

Haven´t been looking for this thread for some days, but now I found the time to look at all the sets I´ve been missing during these days (quite some pages!!)...and all I can say is: "Thank you, yansa, your pictures make me fall in love with my hometown again and again."


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice photos from Anthropological Section of the NHM Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

What a fabulous museum, and collection of metal work. Amazing!

And, of course, love the Silvia-Made jewellery displays. Very casual - would go well coupled with jeans and a nice shirt.


----------



## Why-Why

Another fascinating collection, Silvia. I like that bull too and the other paleolithic art. Picasso is supposed to have said of the bison paintings in the famous Spanish cave, "After Altamira, everything else is decadence." For once I can see his point.
And you're right about the source of our back problems. But then it can be quite difficult to walk on one's knuckles and text on a mobile phone at the same time!


----------



## Benonie

I'm glad I walk upright. But I don't have lower back pain, fortunately! Great stuff Silvia! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> What a fabulous museum, and collection of metal work. Amazing!
> 
> And, of course, love the Silvia-Made jewellery displays. Very casual - would go well coupled with jeans and a nice shirt.


Thank you very much, Jane!
I'm so glad you like my jewellery pics!



Why-Why said:


> Another fascinating collection, Silvia. I like that bull too and the other paleolithic art. Picasso is supposed to have said of the bison paintings in the famous Spanish cave, "After Altamira, everything else is decadence." For once I can see his point.
> And you're right about the source of our back problems. But then it can be quite difficult to walk on one's knuckles and text on a mobile phone at the same time!


Thank you so much, Nick!
I can understand the point of Picasso very well...

Oh, I could imagine some apes to be able to handle a camera. 
But it indeed would be very difficult to create a photo thread on computer
in a not-upright position. 



Benonie said:


> I'm glad I walk upright. But I don't have lower back pain, fortunately! Great stuff Silvia! :cheers:


Thank you so much, Ben!

Thanks also to all who looked in at weekend (when it's always a little more
quiet in the forum) and liked!


*Dramatic Sky Above Schoenbrunn


*The bees still were humming...











... but something was coming...











A dynamic sky with first manifestations of Mammatus Clouds:











In the middle you can see the rain pouring down...











Mammatus Clouds, which are beautiful and rare:











This terrace of the Schoenbrunn Palace offers one of the most beautiful views
in Vienna (in my opinion). It's particularly to recommend at summer evenings - then a wonderful serenity lies over the park.
And it's a great viewing point when the weather get's... wild. 











I took the chance and made a shot of this two charming young Vienna visitors. 











World's end? 











A look back at the way to the tram:











It is said that the Old Celts nothing feared more than that the sky could
fall on their heads.  Looking at this picture I can imagine what they meant...











He has seen so much - nothing can disturb his relaxed position, except maybe
a tornado.


----------



## Why-Why

Fabulous cloud shots! And I love that bemused lion.


----------



## Leongname

Silvia :applause: beautiful clouds and wonderful place, 
this palace is beautiful and his gardens is stunning too :cheers:


----------



## yansa

*Nick , Leon*  Thanks to everyone!


*A City Puzzle (1)

*(With a little bit of Wieden, 4th district, too)


Heldenplatz: "Double shot" of a Fiaker 










Vienna, City of Music










Behind Parliament: Flower decoration at Sluka's










Ringstrasse opposite Burggarten: Summer in the City










What attracted my eye in near stores:










.









Wall of the Akademie der Bildenden Kuenste:
Hidden behind a tree, but photographer's eye finds the fox on the wall. 










In Ex-Monarchy Austria really everything loves to have a crown - even
the "Leberkaes-Semmel"!  
(Leberkaese roll)










Talking of crowns...
Near Secession a young man with a crown upside down on his forehead 
asked me, if I would allow him to pose for me. I said, "Why not?", and he draped
himself on a scaffolding.
There he suddenly tore his shirt over his breast :lol: and then made some posing.
After two pics I friendly said goodbye and strolled in direction Naschmarkt.

Things happen in the streets of Vienna... :lol:










.









Secession with nice sky










Will be continued without shirt-tearing men.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Wonderful new sets, dear Silvia!
Those clouds are really impressive!
I also loved your necklace and the way you presented it and
this last set is gorgeous!


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Wow! Wonderful new sets, dear Silvia!
> Those clouds are really impressive!
> I also loved your necklace and the way you presented it and
> this last set is gorgeous!


*Dear Roberto, *thank you for your kind words, they are really appreciated! 
Thanks to all who looked in and liked!


*City Puzzle (2)


*That time the Main Entrance of St. Stephens Cathedral was closed, 
so we can see the lovely fence:










Faschinating clock with scull, snake, weighing scale and sword:










At the moment the whole ground around the Cathedral is renewed:










Visitors in front of the Main Entrance ("Riesentor")
Most of the time the place is so crowded that it's hard to find a way through
the masses.










At a near Chinese Restaurant:










The old Chinese Dragon and parts of the Cathedral:










Door detail











A very erotic dress, worn by a woman with more curves than the shop-window mannequin:










Dreamlike architecture...










Oh yes, sometimes it needs a Shaking Stevens-swinging hip to get a really
good shot... :lol:










Next set will start with a nice Underground Station!


----------



## shik2005

:applause:

Lovely updates (both pictures & stories)


----------



## Leongname

a beautiful set Silvia!


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely details and impressions, and witty commentary.


----------



## skymantle

Luv Vienna secessionism. Excellent pics. :cheers:

Are there any pics from around Keplerplatz in this thread? I lived there for a while some years ago...would be interesting to see now.


----------



## yansa

*Igor* *, Leon , Jane , skymantle *



skymantle said:


> Luv Vienna secessionism. Excellent pics. :cheers:
> 
> Are there any pics from around Keplerplatz in this thread? I lived there for a while some years ago...would be interesting to see now.


Thank you, skymantle!
No, until now there are no pics around Keplerplatz to find in my thread, but...
I can imagine one day to make a little expedition there and bring a picture
report.  If I do so, I will tell you per private message, okay?

Thank you all for your interest and nice respond!


----------



## paul62

:applause:Like an in flight magazine.


----------



## skymantle

yansa said:


> *Igor* *, Leon , Jane , skymantle *
> 
> 
> Thank you, skymantle!
> No, until now there are no pics around Keplerplatz to find in my thread, but...
> I can imagine one day to make a little expedition there and bring a picture
> report.  If I do so, I will tell you per private message, okay?


 Thank you yansa, but please don't go out of your way, I'm just curious and you don't have to pm me either. If you take any pics, just post them whenever you like. I have fond memories of this convivial city and Keplerplatz station was my daily point of departure as I set off to explore it. :cheers:


----------



## Bahromovies

Night Vienna in winter


----------



## yansa

*Paul , Bahromovies , *also many thanks to you!

*@Bahromovies:* Nice little winterwalk, thanks for showing!



skymantle said:


> Thank you yansa, but please don't go out of your way, I'm just curious and you don't have to pm me either. If you take any pics, just post them whenever you like. I have fond memories of this convivial city and Keplerplatz station was my daily point of departure as I set off to explore it. :cheers:


Then keep an eye on my thread, skymantle. I have not been to Favoriten
for a longer time. Can good be that I take the U1 in the next time to make
a little photo walk there. 


*City Puzzle (3)

*U3 Station Volkstheater was the first Underground Station in Vienna which
was decorated with art (1991).
Artist: Anton Lehmden
The large picture in the front is named "Urknall" (big bang):










.









Seen in front of the hotel Park Hyatt Vienna at Platz am Hof:










Tattooed car with child... 










Here my eye was caught by the yellow limousine and the brown building which
is a hotel. Brown buildings are seldom in Vienna, and this modern one makes
a nice counterpoint inmidst the traditional buildings:










Playing with the mirror effect...










Nice interior...










... and traditional clothes...










Did we land in a film? Is there a Jackie O., a Sophia L., a Maria C. coming
with her luggage? 










Now we are in a part of the city which is called "Golden Quarter".
After the traditional building we see a modern passage which is rather sterile
but has nice light- and shadowplays.










.









.









.









When we get out of the passage we find ourselves in the "real" Old Town
with much atmosphere and nice old buildings. And we will visit Judenplatz "Jews Place" (see coming sets).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great set and congratulation for the 100th page!


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Superb photography again! You have such an eye for details, compositions, reflections... Great! kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, *dear George, dear Ben, *and thanks to all who are
still interested in this thread! 


*City Puzzle (4)


*Behind the Church "Am Hof", near "Schulhof" - here the Fiaker pass by at minute intervals.










Lovely Altstadt! 










Kurrentgasse is one of the charming, narrow streets that lead to Judenplatz:










"Schulhof", with real "Altstadt feeling"










Feels like we travelled back in time...










.









Wonderful soft light fell upon this lovely building at Judenplatz that day...










I was lucky to come across a very good photographic exhibition.
The nice young pair also enjoyed it very much:










The Holocaust Memorial










Apart from the Jewish Museum, the Memorial and the beautiful buildings,
what makes this place also really special is that there are absolutely no cars...










Slowly we walk in direction Platz am Hof...










From this house with the beautiful balcony...










... a Jewish family, consisting of five people, who once lived here, 
was killed in Holocaust... 










One set is still to follow.


----------



## openlyJane

Ha! Glamorous woman in 1950s style......

So many lovely little details.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful and moving, Silvia!


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful...


----------



## yansa

*Jane , Nick , Igor 
*Also thanks to all who liked!


*City Puzzle (5, end)


*Platz am Hof, now with the big tent of "Wiener Lustspielhaus" in front of the church:










.









Group of visitors at Schiller Place:










Praesidentschaftskanzlei, part of Hofburg
(seat of our President)










Nice architectonical details:










.









Palais Coburg, where statesmen reside...










.









.









Around Ronacher Musical Theater and Franciscan Church we find many nice
old streets like this:










Even if they are near the street - climbing plants give restaurant gardens 
a romantic flair:










Now we know, that kangaroos drink Zwettler beer! :cheers::lol:
And after seeing this city puzzle hopefully everybody knows that
_Austria is not Australia! 










_I'm not sure what to do next...
I would have: Botanical Garden, Minorites Church (with necklace  ),
Town Hall with Film Festival 2017, Alsergrund and Own Neighbourhood...


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Now we know, that kangaroos drink Zwettler beer! :cheers::lol:
> And after seeing this city puzzle hopefully everybody knows that
> _Austria is not Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


_Of course Austria is not Australia! It is well-known fact: Australian kangaroos don't drink beer! Only Austrian kangaroos do it...  
_


----------



## Why-Why

Love that hanging cuckoo sign!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

You really do live in one of the world’s most fine and magnificent cities, Silvia.


----------



## yansa

*Igor, Nick, Christos *and *Jane,* thank you for your kind comments! 
Thanks to all who came in and liked!

*@Igor: *And not to forget, ours also go skiing! 


*Tribute to Giorgio de Chirico


*(Opera - Belvedere - Heldenplatz - Minorites Church)











.









.









.









.









.









.









.









Flowers tomorrow.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The third and the fifth photos are so Chirico


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new updates, dear Silvia.
There are so many beautiful things to see and enjoy in Vienna, that I would not know where to start. 
I would want to see everything at the same time.


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who liked!



Skopje/Скопје;141042623 said:


> The third and the fifth photos are so Chirico


Thank you, George - I'm glad that you can see some similarities! 
I'm only exercising now, also try to catch Hoppers light in some of my pics,
very difficult...



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new updates, dear Silvia.
> There are so many beautiful things to see and enjoy in Vienna, that I would not know where to start.
> I would want to see everything at the same time.


Thank you, dear Roberto! 
Yes, Vienna takes time...

* 

I've forgotten something yesterday!
Made shots of one of my "travelling necklaces"  around Minorites Church,
so here they are:

*Necklace Meets Minorites Church  

*This necklace is made of orange karnelian, green ... (forgotten , maybe
chrysoprase or fluorite) and a rainbow- and a butterfly element.
It shall express the joys of summer.










Gothic windows of Minorites Church










Figure of Christ at the facade with the Main Door










Near this facade there is a statue of Saint Francis. On his knee sits a bird,
maybe a sparrow, which is mentioned in the Holy Bible several times.
I draped my necklace around him, so it looks, as if he wants to pick the
butterfly. 

This statue detail is one of my favourites in Vienna.










.









.









Another one of the churches wonderful Gothic windows:










And at last two impressions from Volksgarten, because I think, green becomes
the necklace. 










.









And now it can go on with Alpine Garden and Botanical Garden.


----------



## Benonie

Great work of art, Silvia!


----------



## Why-Why

Love your de Chirico set, Silvia, especially the one visited by the pink rabbit.


----------



## yansa

*Ben , Nick  *& *all who liked 


Botanical and Alpine Garden, Belvedere (1)


*Starting with the Botanical Garden, one of my favourite green relax oasis
in Vienna.

The garden has something very special: Directly at the entrance Mechelgasse
you can find an old glasshouse in which every year there is an art exhibition.
The paintings by students can be bought also.

A great place for an exhibition - I love it's atmosphere very much!










.









.









Now I want invite you to stroll with me from flower to flower and enjoy a
summerday in the garden.

The Wild Teasel is a plant with healing powers:










One of the many beautiful Thistle varieties we find both here as well as in 
the Alpine Garden:










The Purple Loosestrife here is much taller than me! 










Lovely colours...










Two little suns, real summer blossoms...










For a short time this cloud developed something like waves, that's called "undulatus":










The Botanical Garden is, apart from a geometrical structured area in the middle,
a Landscape Garden:










At the lotuspond:










Soon the bulb will open and the full beauty of the Lotus will enfold:










The very little ones often are the most charming ones...










.









A second set Botanical Garden and two sets Alpine Garden will follow.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, dear friends! 


*Botanical and Alpine Garden, Belvedere (2)

*If we not knew better, we could think to be somewhere on the country:










The figs mature in the warm sunlight...










A beautiful wild corner of the garden:










Here we look towards the geometrical (baroque) part of the garden.
The lawn, though irrigated, shows signs of the long-lasting heat period
of the last weeks...










The deep blue of campanula - that's summer! 










We should always remember that such a big and varied Botanical Garden with
long tradition has grown of the co-operation of passionate, competent friends
of nature who have no shy to work sitting or on their knees many hours
in the burning sun...










Even the bamboo shows slight signs of dryness - and the next heat period
had just begun...










The wonderful fern seems to enjoy his place in the half-shadow:










Someone put this "fairy" on the wall... 










And fairy-like some flowers (here mallow) do look:










The area of the garden which is reserved for the plants which love dry conditions
has many interesting and rare species like feather grass, pulsatilla vernalis
or the dwarf iris varieties...

The place is surrounded by beautiful trees, and in spring you find the
narcissus hill just around the corner...

I love this dry spot in it's purity:










Directly at the South entrance of the garden we can do a gaze into the
Alpine Garden, which we will see in the following two sets.










No visit in Botanical Garden without a view towards the Belvedere Palace.
The "Fat House" by artist Wurm (you remember?  ) is still there.
Meanwhile it has eaten several tourists and grown even fatter. :lol:










The Southern Baroque Gate of the Belvedere Garden with funny lion that
stands there like a man. 










In the Alpine Garden we will meet interesting insects - please stay tuned!


----------



## openlyJane

Some particularly wonderful images in these last few sets, Silvia.

Where to begin.....the giant pink rabbit, and also that last artistic image in set 2011...

....and the necklace - so pure, innocent and joyful in a straightforward child-like way. I think one of the favourites pieces of yours that I have seen.

....and Vienna itself - so splendid!


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely botanical garden pictures, Silvia! My favourites are those spiky thistles.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, George! 



openlyJane said:


> Some particularly wonderful images in these last few sets, Silvia.
> 
> Where to begin.....the giant pink rabbit, and also that last artistic image in set 2011...
> 
> ....and the necklace - so pure, innocent and joyful in a straightforward child-like way. I think one of the favourites pieces of yours that I have seen.
> 
> ....and Vienna itself - so splendid!


Thank you so much, Jane - I'm very glad that you found some pics you
especially like!  The pink rabbit-pic has something surrealistic...
I went down a stair to a closed door for it, one of the concert ticket
sellers nearby said, "there is closed, you know?"  I answered, yes, I see,
I'm only here to take pics of the rabbit. 

Thank you for your kind words about my necklace! Yes, it's very young,
but hopefully not looking anachronistic at my neck.  When I'm still young
at heart then, I will wear such jewellery with 80 also. :lol:

Vienna splendid, yes... but UNESCO has set us on the red list for planning
to build that skyscraper near Hotel Intercontinental, and we are in danger
to loose the status "Weltkulturerbe".  And UNESCO is right at this point,
I must say! Vienna has so much space for skyscrapers at it's periphery -
why build them so near to the inner city?

* 

*Botanical and Alpine Garden, Belvedere (3)

*Alpine Garden has it's great time in spring and early summer.
When you come in, you find yourself in an world of it's own, you leave
the busy city behind...
Narrow paths wind through the garden, and on little space there is so much
to discover! They have a wide variety of plants, also very seldom species.

So let the busy world behind you and come with me. 










That picture is very much "me", if you understand what I mean... 
I feel so homely when I look at it and wouldn't change a single thing
if I made the shot again:










.









.









All in this garden is made of natural materials - the nice little rest places 
have wooden seats, one of them also a table.










The little butterfly loves lavender like me...










.









The strong acanthus in it's beautiful geometry which already fascinated
the Antique world...










The garden is like a quiet island in the city...










The sunlight is a painter...










And here on a hibiscus I met her again - the mighty "Holzbiene" (violet carpenter bee)... kay:
I forgot the world around me chasing this flying and humming wonder of nature
through the bush with my camera. 










Here she just starts to fly - looks so funny, as if she stood on her strong, hairy
back legs. 










A last set is still to follow.


----------



## capricorn2000

admirable museum collecltion, I particularly like those vintage streetcars and trains.


----------



## yansa

*Attention please !  *More Museum of Technology and a report about last Sunday
activities at Rathausplatz *on the previous page! 

** 

*Paul  , capricorn , all who liked  

*Here comes some more for the railway friends among us:


*Vienna Museum of Technology (5) 


*The "Steinbrueck", the oldest preserved locomotive produced in Austria:










.









"Steinbrueck" detail










.









A lovely green one 










.









.









.










Chill out corner for the visitors:










Model of a historic tramway (two impressions):










.









Looking up to one of the nice green balconies. During my next visits I will go 
up there and try to get good shots of the locomotives from above. 










About two sets more to come...


----------



## shik2005

:applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures as always, dear Silvia!
Vienna has a fascinating atmosphere and you can see that people participate enthusiastically in the activities that the city offers.
I hope your chicken tacos were tasty.


----------



## Leongname

a great museum :applause:
p.s. love the pipe


----------



## Why-Why

Just catching up, Silvia. Glad to see that Vienna takes its industrial heritage so seriously. And I like to see those (what shall we call them?) _mature_ street musicians and their audience having such a good time.


----------



## yansa

*Igor , Roberto , Leon , Nick  and all who liked! *



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful pictures as always, dear Silvia!
> Vienna has a fascinating atmosphere and you can see that people participate enthusiastically in the activities that the city offers.
> I hope your chicken tacos were tasty.


Thank you, dear Roberto!
Yes, the chicken tacos were tasty, but I'm sure, they are even better in Mexico.  



Why-Why said:


> Just catching up, Silvia. Glad to see that Vienna takes its industrial heritage so seriously. And I like to see those (what shall we call them?) _mature_ street musicians and their audience having such a good time.


Thank you for your nice comment, Nick!
Mature is okay, but they are no street musicians in the common sense! 
It's a well liked and popular band who had many performances where the
people had to pay entrance. It's great that so many musicians on Rathausplatz
play for free! kay:


*Vienna Museum of Technology (6) 

*Elevator, constructed 1897 by Ferdinand Bauer, Vienna










I bet not many of you know that Austria is a petroleum nation. 
We have not very much any more, but we still flow oil and gas.










Drillheads










Offshore oil rigg 










Transformer box










.









.









View towards the steam engine sector:










.









This one in neo-Gothic style is my favourite, and seeing it I always think of
Edgar Allan Poe's "The Pit and the Pendulum". 










.









.









.









Two-cylinder locomobile










.









.









One part is still to come.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking, *Leon *and *Igor and Abid! * 


*Vienna Museum of Technology (7, end) 


*Cross-section of a mine:










.









Model: Erecting an obelisk











Two looks above our heads. 
Next time I will report from there!  










.









Like a giant snake...










Kaplanturbine










.









Modern details inside the historical building:










.









Now we say goodbye to the great hall...










... goodbye to the early flying vehicle...










... and find ourselves at the "Enterprise" again  (Entrance/Exit hall)










.









We follow this group of young visitors out of the museum.











From here the Schoenbrunn Palace can be reached within five minutes per foot!
And near the next tram station you find the historical remise which is still
in use now. Always interesting to watch.

If I have to wait for Christine Hoedls answer a little bit, I have nice new material
from the 7th district. We'll see...


----------



## Neutral!

Great photos. Vienna, Austria is a city in Europe that must not be missed. I wish to travel there soon.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great set, I really enjoyed in your presentation of the Museum of Technology kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



Neutral! said:


> Great photos. Vienna, Austria is a city in Europe that must not be missed. I wish to travel there soon.


Thank you, Neutral! I'm glad you wish to visit Vienna! kay:



Skopje/Скопје;141270715 said:


> Great set, I really enjoyed in your presentation of the Museum of Technology kay:


I thank you very much, George - I'm happy that you enjoyed my set so much! :banana:
There will come more as soon as I visit it again.


*Little Camera Test - 8th District, Josefstadt

*Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ71

For not to be depending on the much heavier Nikon every day, yesterday
I bought the Lumix.

Here are the first snapshots from my home district:










.









.









.









.









.









I think for my usual city walks the Lumix can do as well.
And it will be a good choice when I one day can do my train "expeditions" again.


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> I think for my usual city walks the Lumix can do as well.


good start Silvia kay:

p.s. _*Ansel Adams* said — 'The single most important component of a camera is the twelve inches behind it!'_


----------



## skymantle

I was in the mood for looking at detailing and you provided perfectly.  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again really awesome, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## buho

Such a beatiful, valuable and well exposed museum! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
Technisches Museum Wien is so beautiful (inside and outside) and interesting.
I also loved that wonderful door on Josefstädter Str. 57


----------



## yansa

*Leon , skymantle , Christos , buho , Roberto , all the ones who liked! *



Leongname said:


> good start Silvia kay:
> 
> p.s. _*Ansel Adams* said — 'The single most important component of a camera is the twelve inches behind it!'_


Thank you for the link to Ansel Adams, Leon - a great artist! kay:



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
> Technisches Museum Wien is so beautiful (inside and outside) and interesting.
> *I also loved that wonderful door on Josefstädter Str. 57*


That once more proves your excellent taste, dear Roberto:
I found out that this house was planned and built 1847 by an Austrian
master-builder, architect Anton Ölzelt. kay:


----------



## yansa

My heart still is full of the melodies Christine Hoedl and Harald Mueller sang 
and played in Rathauspark - _two real musicians, _and by far the best live concert
I've heard since many, many years...

But I don't dare to give the pics of the concert online without their permission,
so I will do a little 7th district (Neubau) in the meantime.
A great district for photographers!


*Wien 7 (Neubau) - Part 1 


*The pics are taken around Neubaugasse, Westbahnstrasse, Siebensterngasse,
Stuckgasse, Neustiftgasse and Lerchenfeld.

For all who love to hear music while looking at the pics, here is something
old and very nice.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuSut12CyYY











.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.


----------



## openlyJane

Particularly like the shot of the Mahonia - with purple berries.....


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Delightful pictures, thank you, dear Silvia!! :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Wow!! splendid photos! 
Too many favorites to mention them all
(  Canisius Church , sunflower, this, this and others)

Thank you,dear Silvia :applause:


----------



## yansa

*Leon , Roberto , Igor   , Roman  *and *all who liked! 


Museum of Technology - Section "Transport and Communication" (1) 


*Here you can see the four levels of the museum:










This time we are near the roof of the building.
A first look towards the beautiful aviation section:










"At your own risk" you are allowed to tread into this balloon basket.
I did and enjoyed. 










Two impressions of a "Flying Cigar" (model) 










.









Astonishing view down to sector "Energy":










The Aviatik Berg D1 which was flown by famous Ladislaus Almásy (The film
"The English Patient" is loosely based on his life story):










One of my favourite pieces of the collection is the "OEAMTC Rettungshubschrauber"(Rescue Helicopter, three impressions):










.









.









Aviatik and more transport in the next sets - stay tuned!


----------



## yansa

It's nice to have such early visitors in the thread - thank you, *Abid and Leon!  


Museum of Technology - Section "Transport and Communication" (2) 


*From the early days of aviatik... 










Some older uniforms for Flight Attendants
(in the very conservative left ones even Anita Ekberg would have looked like a nun  ):










The elegant white Diamond DA42 is produced in Austria and exported worldwide:










.









We walk on and find another nice locomotive model, the "Kapellen 618":










Overview railway freight traffic:










Here comes a hot tipp for visitors:
At level 4 exists one room from which you have a wonderful view towards
Schoenbrunn Palace, the Gloriette and the first hills of Vienna woods.
If you don't find the room, please don't be shy to ask the staff - you will be rewarded:










Zooming closer:










More to the right a view towards the center of Hietzing and again to the
hills of Vienna Woods:










I think there must be the same beautiful view from the upper floors of the
hotel next to the museum.

Now we see some pieces (including also models) from the section I call "Traffic in the Mountains" :










.









.









.









.









Next set will show oldtimers and some bikes.


----------



## shik2005

Nice way to present museum exposition!


----------



## skymantle

I'm a huge fan of railways and industrial heritage, so that set was just a delight. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting piece, Silvia! That flying cigar is straight out of Jules Verne. And I loved that last shot of the steam-powered mountain railway.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

*Igor , skymantle , Nick , Christos  *and *all who liked! 

*I'm really glad that so much of you like the Museum of Technology and it's treasures! 

*@Nick: *Jules Verne was one of my favourite writers in my early schooldays. kay:


*Museum of Technology - Section "Transport and Communication" (3) 


*The early bikes and their nice shadows 










Nicely arranged old motobikes:










I picked out the one with the - for me - best colour 










The famous Siegfried Marcus car:










.




















My favourite pic in the whole museum 










A visitor from Germany said, "Oh, nice (horse-drawn) carriages!"
Her partner: "No, darling, that are cars." :lol:










.









.









This car somehow reminds me of a buggy 










.









.









This sportscar is presented in rotation: 










Next update will show ships and more.


----------



## openlyJane

Yet another beautiful Viennese museum. You’re spoilt!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Beautiful set, special like for the first photo with the shadows.


----------



## Why-Why

I like that cute little Electric Phaeton ... now that was years ahead of its time!


----------



## paul62

Nice tour Silvia. 
I don`t know about you, but I`ve found that I`ve learned far more about my city than I ever knew, since I started taking photos.


----------



## yansa

*Jane , George , Nick , Paul  and everybody who liked! 


@Paul: *It's just like you say. And the second thing is, photography taught
me to discover things that many people don't notice.  


*Museum of Technology - Section "Transport and Communication" (4) 


*The shipping section has many very nice models.
Please enjoy without my comment. 










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for looking in and liking, dear friends! 


*Museum of Technology - Section "Transport and Communication" (5) 


*The section "Communication" is one of the highlights of the museum.
Here we see a historic mail coach, an old mailbox and an early telephone. 










.









.









What a nice scene: A family listening to the radio (around 1925) 










The "kitchen radio" of my mum, when I was a child. 










Austrian television studio:










Great picture: A woman in trousers working in a "men's profession" (1934).
A feeling of freedom and independence!











What a great step for mankind the invention of printing was...
And how beautiful the old machines! 










.









Beautiful historic type-writer.
(In the beginning of my working life I wrote on mechanical type-writers.)











From every part of the exhibition you can reach the central part of the building within a few steps and enjoy the view:










The satellite, very near:










**** technicus 










Next (last) update will show some astonishing views in this great building.
Please visit again!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> (In the beginning of my working life I wrote on mechanical type-writers.)


So, you know how it's to be a hipster :lol:

Great set again.


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Silvia! Bicycles & shadows are cute


----------



## Why-Why

Great museum! Love that printing press and typewriter.


----------



## yansa

*George  , Igor , Nick  and all who liked!  


Museum of Technology - Section "Transport and Communication" (6, end) 


*Some exciting views down from the upper floor:










It's paradise, no doubt! 










From another angle:










Farewell to that great glass ceiling...










Looking down into the great hall:










The historic _green _ grid prevents us... 










... from falling into this funnel... 










I take a last pic at the upper floor, remembering my father, who drove two 
"VW Kaefer" during his life:










I went down by lift, but wanted to show you the beautiful staircase...










... and that fabulous "Foucault'sche Pendel"! 










Outside the building (Hans Schneider, 1913) is kissed by the sun...










Near this tram station you find the historical remise!
Every tram that comes here (58...) takes you back to Western Railway Station.
Who wants to see the first district takes the bus with destination Burgring
and finds himself near Opera, Burggarten, Hofburg and the big museums.










A good night to everyone!


----------



## Romashka01

Great pictures kay:
#2139/2 and 11 among my favorites

Dear Silvia, thank you for these wonderful updates!


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely update , dear Silvia!
I am completely amazed by that fantastic museum. My favorite section is transportation and communication.
I loved the old radio.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice roman mosaic, dear Silvia!
See you soon. :hug:


----------



## yansa

Test


----------



## yansa

Hi friends, I've just lost a long update I wanted to post, because this
"reCAPTCHA"-thing is active again (we had this problem before, thought
it was solved!):

"One more step
Please complete the security check to access skyscrapercity.com"

I followed the steps the system demanded, but was not able to post
a longer update with several pics and much text.
That's very annoying, working for nothing and being jerked around
by such a system! 

I have a stressful week and no need for such Internet difficulties now.

Could one of the Moderators help me again, please?
I would be very thankful, because I cannot work on here this way.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I send a PM to admin Daitengu


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I send a PM to admin Daitengu


Thank you so much, Christos! :hug:
Heaps of nice pics are waiting to be posted!


----------



## paul62

See you soon, Silvia


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> See you soon, Silvia


Here I am  - thank you, *Paul*! :hug:

I want to thank all of you who liked, and all who wrote such nice comments:
*dear Leon, Eduardo, Roman, Jane, General Electric, Christos *and *Roberto!  * 
Answers to some of your comments will follow as soon as I'm sure
that posting is possible without technical difficulties. I'm sure, master Daitengu
can help a second time. 

A little picture posting test:

What will come next?

*Collection of Antiques - KHM Vienna (continuation) 










A Garden in Vienna Woods *(with own paintings presented on the balcony,
if Christos allows  )










*Geological-Paleontological Collection - NHM Vienna 











*


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> *or this crow is gonna read the message*
> nice pictures Silvia kay: like this one http://up.picr.de/29951167cb.jpg


:lol: You may be right, Leon - those birds are very intelligent. 



Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> The flowers and the crow (maybe he is other courier  ) are lovely, and I am amazed to see how viennese are *dressed like cariocas* right now (guess this is a hot summer there).
> 
> The* Jailhouse Dogs* look cool, and they play the music I like :cheers:
> 
> And to show Egyptian Art is a good way to bring more tourists for Wien, guess you have *one of biggest collections outside Egypt* in the World.


Yes, dear Eduardo, the Viennese women turn into cariocas this days  -
Vienna faced a heat wave last week, and after a little recreation phase
we again expect temperatures up to 39 degrees Celsius on thursday!

Am glad you like the Jailhouse Dogs and hope to be able to present the
concert of Christine Hoedl soon!

Our Egyptian collection really is worth a visit. I also think it's one of the
most important collections outside Egypt (would love to see the Berlin collection!).



Eduarqui said:


> I remember a thing: I didn't comment that tree on the window you posted some days ago, and *hope to show tomorrow the relative of that tree in Rio de Janeiro*, not far from the Church of São Cristóvão  (both trees are a way to joy my soul).
> 
> More one thing: now I'll write correctly - * "Bandlkramer*" :cheers:


I'm very much looking forward to that Rio window tree! 

Superb spelling of "Bandlkramer", Eduardo!  (I didn't mean to criticize you,
but you know that.  )



openlyJane said:


> *Love the gallery itself*. The B&W floor tiles in those lovely corridors.


Yes, Jane, I was astonished about those corridors and rooms myself once
again, and in one of the next postings you will see more of it!



Gratteciel said:


> Very nice *roman mosai*c, dear Silvia!
> See you soon. :hug:


The astonishing thing about this mosaic in my eyes is, that the loving couple
don't mind the presence of the servants in the "boudoir" while they seem
to fall into each others arms every moment. 

Again thanks to all who liked and commented, and new update will come soon!


----------



## christos-greece

I dont have a reply (answer) yet, but i think solution is coming


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> I dont have a reply (answer) yet, but i think solution is coming


Thank you, Christos! 
I can post some text or a few pics without problems.
Think the problem was the planned voluminous post and the long time it took
to make it. But this also should be possible, so I'm looking forward for a solution. I'm very thankful for the help!

* 

*Collection of Antiques - KHM Vienna (3) 


*This sarcophagus...










... shows lions in all their strength...










... and fierceness! 










Greek vase with beautiful warrior and his horse, a vineyard in the background:










Roman Faces

Emperor Augustus...










... a handsome man, also seen with the eyes of our century. 










This I nearly had titled "bad hair day".  Or is it a big woolen hat?
It is a "matron", and "Matrone" is the not very complimentary Austrian word for
a strange elderly lady. 










But a great work of art!
Followed up by portraits of younger ladies:










.









... and a very prominent Emperor, Julius Caesar:










A wonderful relief showing the sun god Mithras:










Grimani Relief: Lioness with children










Next two updates will lead us into a realm of timeless beauty...


----------



## skymantle

awesome tour...:cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

WOW, so Wien has this stunning collection of Greek, Helenistic and Roman Antiques too :cheers:

I thought everything very interesting and unforgetable, but this sarcophagus had special interest for me:



yansa said:


> This sarcophagus...


This happens because, between 2001 and 2003, I teached History of Art in a private university here, and used images of this and other sarcophaguses to illustrate Art of Roman Empire after the Birth of Jesus Christ: more and more people converted to Christianism in II and III Centuries B.C., and used christian themes for their "last house". There is a chance in this one, if it was made in those centuries, showing the lion among people, as a metaphor for what was happening in other place, not show in this sarcophagus - the Coliseum, where christians were being murdered -, as a way to show his/her conversion, and a way to condemn mote atrocities. Metaphor was necessary because conversion to Christianism wasn't easy for a long time, as we know.

But it can be only a tribute for the lion, fighting for life against crude Imperial Rome (other way to make a comment against atrocities, for sure). Or maybe a tribute for the Power of Imperial Rome, dominating Nature (well, I said all this for my students, but said what message we can learn about: neither Nature, neither Humankind, should avoid the truth, and both need to fight for a better world, and for every life).

PS: Roman Citizens, when non christians, used to be cremated, so maybe this sarcophagus is really from a christian of wealthy family, not yet informing his/her conversion to avoid problems, but the museum has more information than me about, I'm sure.


----------



## yansa

skymantle said:


> awesome tour...:cheers:


Thank you very much, skymantle! 



Eduarqui said:


> WOW, so Wien has this stunning collection of Greek, Helenistic and Roman Antiques too :cheers:
> 
> I thought everything very interesting and unforgetable, but this sarcophagus had special interest for me:
> 
> 
> 
> This happens because, between 2001 and 2003, I teached History of Art in a private university here, and used images of this and other sarcophaguses to illustrate Art of Roman Empire after the Birth of Jesus Christ: more and more people converted to Christianism in II and III Centuries B.C., and used christian themes for their "last house". There is a chance in this one, if it was made in those centuries, showing the lion among people, as a metaphor for what was happening in other place, not show in this sarcophagus - the Coliseum, where christians were being murdered -, as a way to show his/her conversion, and a way to condemn mote atrocities. Metaphor was necessary because conversion to Christianism wasn't easy for a long time, as we know.
> 
> But it can be only a tribute for the lion, fighting for life against crude Imperial Rome (other way to make a comment against atrocities, for sure). Or maybe a tribute for the Power of Imperial Rome, dominating Nature (well, I said all this for my students, but said what message we can learn about: neither Nature, neither Humankind, should avoid the truth, and both need to fight for a better world, and for every life).
> 
> PS: Roman Citizens, when non christians, used to be cremated, so maybe this sarcophagus is really from a christian of wealthy family, not yet informing his/her conversion to avoid problems, but the museum has more information than me about, I'm sure.


Dear friend, this sarcophagus is called "Löwenjagd" (Lion Hunt), and like you
I'm sure that there is a deeper meaning behind the surface! I'll try to find
out more about this wonderful piece of art. If I cannot find on the internet page
of the museum, then I'll write an Email and ask for some more information.
They sometimes give detailled answers to visitor's questions, so I hope we
will be lucky to find out for whom this (or such) sarcophags were used
and what could be the meaning of the hunting scene we see.
The people of that time loved metaphors, so I'm sure the sarcophag has
to tell us a lot. Thank you for telling me your interesting thoughts about it, Eduardo!  

*

Thanks also to everyone who looked in and liked!


----------



## yansa

^^ Eduardo, I just found a first information at the museum's internet page
and try to give you a short and very free  translation of the text:

The sarcophagus shows us the owner of the sarcophagus, surrounded by his
companions and servants, at the lion hunt. At his left side stands Virtus (with helmet),
as a symbol for the fortitude and morality of the sarcophagus owner.
At that time lion hunt was a privilege of princes and kings, so this subject
shall show us the high social position of the sarcophagus owner. 
At the same time the lion also was thought as grave guard who kept bad
influences away from the one in the sarcophagus.  The lion also was symbol
for victory.

They don't know exactly why some of the faces are not quite finished -
maybe the sarcophags were made as stock and the faces finished in case of death.


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing collections in the museums of Vienna.
Thank you very much for sharing all these gems with us, dear Silvia.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dear *Roberto! *

*Collection of Antiques - KHM Vienna (4) 


*When you enter the beautiful, cultivated atmosphere of those rooms -
or better: halls - you feel a change happening, similar as in some churches:
The everyday stress flees, and the mind concentrates on beauty and harmony.

One of the noblest things people can do is to create art. Thinking of the well
known slogan "Make love, not war" we could as well say, "Make art, not war". 










In this wonderful place we meet the old gods:

Dionysos / Bacchus










.









... and Zeus Ammon ("Ammon" from the Egypt God Amun)










I had to wait some time for a chance to have the place all alone for me,
without other photographers. 










Then I was alone with her, a phantastic moment:










The mysterious four headed figure has a strong fascination...










I wished I could see her for one moment without destroyed noses... 










It's rewarding to look at the ceiling from time to time:










Here we see the Persephone sarcophagus:










Details:










.









In the distance we see fighting women...










That are the legendary Amazones! 










.









After this look towards the ceiling more wonders are waiting...










... like a floor mosaic and a mystic statue of a man / or god?
Stay tuned!


----------



## Why-Why

My goodness, what a wonderful collection of classical art! Thanks for this tour, Silvia--your choices are exceptional!


----------



## buho

Stunning collection! What was the name of Vienna during the roman ages?


----------



## yansa

^^ Vindobona


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much for your nice comments, *Nick *and *buho* - very appreciated! 
Many thanks also to the ones who liked! 


*Collection of Antiques - KHM Vienna (5, end) 


*This beautiful floor mosaic tells the story of Theseus and Ariadne.
The little scenes illustrate the story - in the middle we see Theseus overcoming the Minotaur. The pattern all around is the labyrinth:










Good illumination brings shadows alive...  










This chamber leads into the Egyptian Collection:










Museum moments...










This room also has an enjoyable atmosphere:










The whole room is dominated by this wonderful statue of a man (or god?):










.









Woman heads and beautiful male torso:










.









The mystic blue light reflex on the dark columns give this room it's special atmosphere:











Behind the blue lights the statue comes alive... 










With this impression we say Goodbye to the Antique Collection:










Next time I'll show you something completely different - a garden in Vienna Woods.


----------



## skymantle

Wunderbar...reminds me of the Glyptothek in Munich. Please show more antiquities if you can. :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great set! My favorite is this one (it's like the statue is playing with the shadows, bored of its immobility).


----------



## Why-Why

Another great collection, Silvia. Often one feels at sea in such museums, faced with too many objects to take in. You focus on a few gems, so that we now know what to look for in this collection and other similar ones. KHM should employ your skills in its promotional material!


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, *skymantle, George *and *Nick *for your kind comments!  Thanks to all who liked!

*George, *this is a very nice "shadow phantasy". 
I hope, it will not be too much, *Nick, *because of special wish of *skymantle* 
I will do one more update with pics of the Antique Collection.

*Skymantle, *I searched my pics, and this is what I found:

*Collection of Antiques - KHM Vienna (6, the real end  )

*Two more of those lovely ladies on ivory:










.









Hoard of Gold, Szilagysomlyo
Body Chain with 52 pendants, gold and smoke quartz -
This must look spectacular worn by a beautiful man or woman! 
I'm sure the pendants have to do with magic...










Bronze jug and metal fitting for a wooden bucket:










Cameos: Ptolemies / Emperor Caligula and Roma / Eagle:










.









.









Dancing housegods (lar):










.









Vases with owl / lion and panther, Amazon  / warrior on eye bowl 










.









.









Richly decorated vase:










Two helmets and mirror with girl and flying cupids 










Vase with Pan and menads, if I remember right:










Grimani Relief: Mother sheep and lamb










We end with this funny mask relief:


----------



## Leongname

the Kunsthistorisches Museum is really an amazing place. as I can see it is huge, with so much art and history :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very impressive sets, dear Silvia!
What an amazing collection!


----------



## skymantle

Thank you so much yansa, you outdone yourself. :hug:

I really like the last pic with the tragedy, comedy theatre masks, but of course all the works are enchanting. Could spend hours in a gallery like that. Vienna is simply one of the most wonderful cities in the world, I luv it. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who looked in and liked, and I thank you very much for your
kind respond, dear *Leon, *dear *Roberto! *



skymantle said:


> Thank you so much yansa, you outdone yourself. :hug:


I'm glad you love the collection so much, dear *skymantle! *:hug:



skymantle said:


> I really like the last pic with the tragedy, comedy theatre masks, but of course all the works are enchanting. Could spend hours in a gallery like that. Vienna is simply one of the most wonderful cities in the world, I luv it. :cheers:


I love it how the little cupid seems half amused, half bewildered by the him
surrounding masks. 
It warms my heart that you love Vienna so much! 

So next time we will start with our excursion into the Vienna Woods garden.


----------



## shik2005

Amazing place, wonderful pics!


----------



## Why-Why

Fantastic, Silvia! Those black figure vases would be a design sensation if produced today. They must have been valued very highly to have survived for 2,000+ years.


----------



## tpe

yansa said:


> Cameos: Ptolemies / Emperor Caligula and Roma / Eagle:


I have been waiting for you to get to the great collection of engraved gems at the KHM.  Probably difficult to photograph individually, but among the most superb specimens in the world.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for your nice respond, *Igor, Nick *and *tpe! *



tpe said:


> I have been waiting for you to get to the great collection of engraved gems at the KHM.  Probably difficult to photograph individually, but among the most superb specimens in the world.


Thank you for the tip with the engraved gems, tpe! I could only bring a selection
of pieces of art, and following my thread title ("very private"  ) I showed
my personal favourites, among them some of the leading pieces of the collection.

There are two collections I have not seen yet, the coins and the "Kunstkammer",
and when I do them, I will try to get some good pics of those gems, okay? 


* 

A few words before starting the new update...

*Vienna Woods* encloses our city at the Western side and works like a big
green lung for the citizens! Some parts of Vienna Woods even are part of
the municipial area of Vienna. There are nine "Stadtwanderwege", hiking paths,
which can be reached from the center by public transport and bring hikers
really into the _woods. _Having this large wooden area so nearby makes Vienna
different from many other great metropoles.

Between 1870 - 1872 one of my great personal heroes, *Josef Schoeffel *(1832-1910)
with a press campaign saved Vienna Woods from being deforested. The man
is in heaven now, I'm sure.  He fought courageous against dark financial groups,
and in that time rumours were spread that if Schoeffel would be shot "accidentally"
during a hunt, this would have no juristical consequences. From that time on
Schoeffel gave up hunting. 

In the end he succeeded and saved Vienna Woods for the following generations.

For some time he also was Mayor of Moedling, one of the lovliest small towns
in Lower Austria I know. Many of you have loved Moedling when I showed
you my pics from there.  I'm sure that todays Mayor does a very good job,
and presume, that the atmosphere and great character of Josef Schoeffel
also is living forever in this place. You can feel it when you go there...

This time it was too hot for long hiking tours in the woods, so I enjoyed
my mother's balcony and garden.  The garden is situated in a valley in
Vienna Woods and lies directly at the forest, so you can leave it through
a little gate and immediately start wonderful hiking tours.

Pics from the garden will come as soon as possible!


----------



## openlyJane

I look forward to these pictures, Silvia.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> I look forward to these pictures, Silvia.


I'm glad you do, Jane - and here we start!  


My mother loves her privacy, so I always try to take pics in a way they
are not able to lead strangers to the garden (neighbours would recognize
it anyway  ). So my pics are like many little stones of a mosaik, which,
put together, give the big picture of 


*A Garden in Vienna Woods (1) 


*One of the first things when I arrive there is to say hello to all the house plants, the wonderful orchids...










.









... the flowers on the balcony, the tomatoes... 










Every day the Convulvus in front of the bathroom window opens new blossoms,
from pastel pink to deep blue, even nearly black sometimes ("Black Knight").
So I stand there endless, brushing my teeth, looking and falling into a "blue trance"... 
I love those romantic flowers!










.









One of the roses... (Goldsmith Beetles are tolerated  )










From balcony and garden there is a nice view towards the sky.
On some days I can watch the clouds for hours, never getting bored... 










.









The Taxus baccata get's a round-cut every year so not to get too big.
I love the thought that this plant had an important meaning for Celts, Romans,
Greek and Germans - tree of magic, of life and death...










Birds and insects are allowed to "steal" a part of our fruits - it is a garden without chemicals!










I love that it's not a geometric garden with only sterile lawn, conifers and some roses,
but a natural realm with a good mix of crop plants and wild plants:










I got no pic of a butterfly this time, though there were many on one of their
favourite plants:










Several updates are still to come.


----------



## Benonie

What a beautiful; colorful garden this is! And perfectly captured through your lens, Silvia! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Just beautiful, Silvia!


----------



## General Electric

Impressive collections in the KHM Vienna 

And splendid colors of flowers


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who visited the garden and liked! 
Dear *Ben, Nick *and* General Electric,* your kind comments are very appreciated, thank you so much! 


*A Garden in Vienna Woods (2) 


*Vienna Woods begin just behind the fence. 










Another favourite for eye and nose (citrus aroma!) - the Oenothera










View from the hill garden to the other side of the valley:










Mmmh, fresh out of the garden soil, right into the kitchen! 










"Johanniskraut" (after the day of Saint John) - goldencup holds all the evil
away from garden and house, that's a very old belief...










As soon as the berries are ready to be eaten...










... they must be brought to safety...










... because the blackbirds are wild about them! 

That warm shade of yellow should be in every garden...










... as well as this cool whitely pink, the flower looking over the garden like a big eye...










Here in front of the garden shed a bee seems to "jump" into the Oenothera. :lol:
Maybe I would also jump for joy, if I was a bee and saw those blossoms glowing in the sun. 










We look through the back fence into Vienna Woods. At the end of this valley
there is one of the biggest continuous forest area of whole Vienna Woods
(Hengstl / Steinplattl). One could take his sleeping bag and enough food
and hike through the wood for days in summer.


----------



## Leongname

Silvia!!!!!!!! :gaah: http://up.picr.de/30063589yc.jpg :lol:


----------



## Romashka01

Very nice update,dear Silvia! kay: Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Slovenec444

ok, not great, but still good


----------



## Gratteciel

You always find the most beautiful ways of expressing yourself, my dear Silvia!
My favorite paintings are Lilies and Emotions.
The last two sets are just wonderful too!


----------



## General Electric

I like your painting, nice way to share your sensitivity. My favorite is "Water Lilies" 

kay: Really beautiful updates


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and many thanks for your kind comments, *Leon, Slovenec444, 
Roberto  and General Electric! 
*


Leongname said:


> beautiful update Silvia :applause:
> p.s. I would like to see your images of Tiergarten Schönbrunn. do you have any? I had read it is a unique zoo


Thank you, dear Leon!
At the moment I have no pics of Tiergarten Schoenbrunn, and I must admit,
I don't feel so well watching animals behind fences. But in our world zoos 
probably are a necessarity...

Nevertheless, it's always nice to see animals, so when I visit the next time,
I will try to bring some good pics especially for you. 

You are right, the zoo is unique in that sense that it is very old, 
has the flair of monarchy (being situated in the Schoenbrunn Park)
but has modern standard at the same time.


----------



## yansa

*Museumsquartier (3) 

*The *Center of Architecture* is in an extra yard. Near the entrance this nice construction caught my eye... 










It's called "BRICKerl", and you all can imagine why. 
I went in...










... and had a nice little conversation with another visitor:










After having wished each other a nice day  I photographed the information
about this astonishing small building:










Entrance to the Center of Architecture:










Two impressions from inside:










.









Leaving through this door you find yourself on the large central place we already know.

A woman takes the stairs up to entrance/exit "Breite Gasse":












Near MUMOK again some of those refreshing green benches, and we see
a picture from the actual exhibition, "Woman - Feminist Avantgard":










.









Two women chatting, in the background the pure white Leopold Museum:










Museumsshop at the Main Entrance:










... and visitors from all over the world, like this beauty, also a photographer 










Will continue!


----------



## paul62

:applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, dear Silvia!
Vienna is an amazing city!
Lots of interesting things to see in that wonderful city.


----------



## yansa

*Paul , Roberto , *thank you, dear friends, your nice comments are very appreciated,
as well as all the likings! 


*Museumsquartier (4) 

*A visiting family tries to orient themselves in the large area.
Not too complicated, there are many plans and information boards to take a look.










.









Humanitas Column by Joannis Avramidis:










Leopold Museum has a famous Klimt/Schiele Collection - the Schiele Collection
is the biggest worldwide:










Holiday in Museumsquartier:










.




















The shallow water basin is a nice playground for children.










The magnetic pull of Leopold Museum :lol:










Astonishing indeed...










... the 13 meter high Humanitas Column:










The essence of MQ










In this smaller yard we find a Museum for Children.










.









Two parts still to come!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Amazing museum and in addition with an important collection of Gustav Klimt!
Your photos in this new set are just fantastic, dear Silvia!


----------



## buho

I personally love Klimt, so I have one of their pictures on the head of my bed  And that picture is in Vienna museum :yes:


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful quarters...and an architecture museum too. Great pics. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

So much high culture in Vienna. Love the Humanitas column.

A few sets up you show the Architecture Centre, in particular an installation by the_ Assemble _collective. Assemble actually won the Turner Prize ( mentioned in the info) for their work on Liverpool’s_ ‘Granby 4 Streets’._ A community led, urban renewal project in the Toxteth district of the city, a few years ago.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thanks for looking in and liking, and also thank you so much for commenting,
*dear Roberto, buho, skymantle, Jane and Christos! *



buho said:


> I personally love Klimt, so I have one of their pictures on the head of my bed  And that picture is in Vienna museum :yes:


That's a fine painting for the bedroom, buho! kay:
I have the picture of a wolf in the snow at the head of my bed... 



openlyJane said:


> So much high culture in Vienna. Love the *Humanitas column*.
> 
> A few sets up you show the Architecture Centre, in particular an installation by the_ *Assemble* _collective. Assemble actually won the Turner Prize ( mentioned in the info) for their work on Liverpools_ Granby 4 Streets._ A community led, urban renewal project in the Toxteth district of the city, a few years ago.


The Humanitas column for me says: 
Only together we are strong and can withstand the storms of life!
Every generation stands at the shoulders of the one before - this only can
work with humanity.
Together we can reach the sky!

Assemble have done great work in Vienna - love the installation!
No wonder that they have won the Turner Prize for their Liverpool project!

*** 


*Museumsquartier (5) 

*Many people use the area for reading:





















Three impressions of the beautiful Leopold Museum:










.









.









Old and new go together well:










The MQ Entrance Mariahilfer Strasse:










Monarchy greets from the roof:










Hunch of the coming autumn: The wind takes old papers and leaves and
whirls them up in spirals...










Directly in front of the MQ you can play minigolf - with view to KHM and NHM...










Surprising impressions:










Directly in front of the Main Entrance:










.









Walking along the front of Museumsquartier...










One part is still to come. With model!


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Splendid museums and beautiful art! Klimt is one of our favorite painters too. We've visited an exhibition in Vienna in 2012 or so.

And this splendid pictures is a piece of art itself! :bow:










Looks like a realistic painting.


----------



## Why-Why

^^ Totally agree with Ben. That litter photo is wonderful! And yes, I love both Klimt and Schiele too.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *dear Ben, dear Nick, *and all who liked!  


*Museumsquartier (6, end) 

*Two times lucky...
First I accidentially discovered a large new wall art at the outside of MQ:










Second, I had a model.  
A beautiful young woman was photographed there by here partner, and both
had nothing against me also taking shots:










Even the colours of her clothes fitted perfectly to the background. 
So I could get some nice impressions:










.









.









For those who don't know the flirty young man with the long black hair -
it's Conchita Wurst, the Austrian "European Song Contest" winner 2014. 










Here you also can read the written words:










At that moment a man went into the picture for whom those words could have been written...










Wall art, Klimt and street life - that's Vienna in front of MQ! 










One time the focus is on Klimt...










... then on the "dog woman":










I was happy to have found such rewarding motifs, hope you did enjoy the MQ series and 
thank you all for visiting!  

Next time we will see something looking very nostalgic, accompanied by the music
of the best white blues man, a guy whom and whose music I love since
I was about 14. 

Any clues who this could be?


----------



## openlyJane

Some very artistic shots, Silvia - and as others have already said - the one with the wind blown leaves is fantastic, as is the one beneath it.


----------



## skymantle

Luv the street art. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Many thanks for liking, and thank you for your nice comments, dear *Jane* and *skymantle! 

*I'm happy that the leaves-pic got such a good acceptance, and that you had
joy with the street art, skymantle!

Last night we saw part of a Stones concert film at Rathausplatz, it was just great! kay: 
Not quite like the pics I brought home, because my camera also
capitulates when it is very dark. 

You will see people eating, drinking, walking and seeing the Stones film at the
superb place between Rathaus and Burgtheater. I hope the pictures at least
can show you that it's very nice to be there at night. 


*Rolling Stones Concert Film at Rathausplatz Night 

*Please listen to:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59K2kF6o9Tk












.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Silvia I really don´t know how it´s possible that I saw often your great pics and until now I don´t wrote any comment! Maybe it´s because I love Vienna and last time I was there some weeks ago. And it is everytime a beautiful experience. But your pics create the experience as a new beautiful journey. I make everyday pics of the most beautiful city in the world "Salzburg" (my opinion  "wieso wohl" ). But my pics are far not so good. And Silvia you understand the meaning of urban = latin trans. urbanus = zur Stadt gehörend ( what belongs to the City - social life, architecture, citizen ). But how I explain in the thread of Skopje. I accept the individual way (how you said before ) of others. And this way is and can be interesting. Your pics are forcing me to discover more of Vienna.


----------



## yansa

I'm very happy about your kind comments, dear *Leon, Paul, Jane *and
*VIKTESKI RED ZMAJA! *Fine that you enjoy the pics! Also thanks to all who liked! 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Silvia I really don´t know how it´s possible that I saw often your great pics and until now I don´t wrote any comment! Maybe it´s because I love Vienna and last time I was there some weeks ago. And it is everytime a beautiful experience. But your pics create the experience as a new beautiful journey. I make everyday pics of the most beautiful city in the world "Salzburg" (my opinion  "wieso wohl" ). But my pics are far not so good. And Silvia you understand the meaning of urban = latin trans. urbanus = zur Stadt gehörend ( what belongs to the City - social life, architecture, citizen ). But how I explain in the thread of Skopje. I accept the individual way (how you said before ) of others. And this way is and can be interesting. Your pics are forcing me to discover more of Vienna.


It's a joy for me that you love Vienna and my pics so much, VRZ! (Hope you
don't mind the abbreviation of your long nickname!  ) But you are living
in another pearl of Austria as I see: Salzburg. kay: Have you done any
thread with Salzburg pics on SSC so far? If not I would be very glad if you
make one, if possible!  I love Salzburg and was there for a several times.

As George (Skopje) already mentioned, it's not always easy to take pics
of people - some get angry if they see that they are in the focus of a picture. 
I have found a good trick now to get them anyway: I pretend to
take a pic of a famous building and wait until people "run into my picture". 

My point in the discussion was, that I first had the feeling you tried to
animate everybody to follow your idea of what is right to show in an "Urban
Showcase". You made it clear now that you want this only to be understood
as proposal and that you respect the individual way of everyone here. kay:

Thank you for commenting in my thread for the first time!
I hope to get you as a regular guest. 

*

*Dear Leon, *stay tuned, I have some more Tiergarten for you! 

At last: For all the crocodyle lovers I show a second pic of this incredible
and wonderful creature:










It nearly seemd that he waited for some birds to come and clean his teeth,
as we see sometimes in nature - but no one came.


----------



## yansa

*Dear Skymantle,* yesterday I was on my way to Keplerplatz. 
Suddenly U1 malfunction, we all had to get out the Underground and there
was no information how long the interruption would last. 
So I decided to get out of the station and made my photo walk on Favoritenstrasse
(the part in the 4th district), then over Guertel with view to the building sites
around our Main Train Station and back to Schwarzenbergplatz through the
Botanical Garden. I didn't have the nerve to cross Südtirolerplatz and reach
Keplerplatz per foot.  But I will make a second attempt by U1 soon!

So as a first taste of an area relative near to Keplerplatz I show you some
impressions around Favoritenstrasse, which was very nice:










.









.









.









.









.









* 

Next parts of Tiergarten Schönbrunn will follow soon!


----------



## skymantle

Very nice indeed. Thank you so much yansa. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

skymantle said:


> Very nice indeed. Thank you so much yansa. :cheers:


I'm glad you like it, skymantle, and as soon as possible I will walk on Keplerplatz
and surroundings. Favoritenstrasse there is pedestrianized zone, and I haven't
been there since a long time.

Thanks to all who looked in and liked! 


*Vienna "Safari" - Tiergarten Schoenbrunn (3) 


*It is worth to spend a little extra time and walk around the old Hietzing Pfarrkirche,
a beautiful church, surrounded by old buildings (here seen from the Park):










Hietzing Entrance to the Zoo is well visited, maybe very crowded on weekends,
but no fear, several people can buy tickets at the same time, so you will
not have to wait too long.










This little "dinosaur" is enjoying his mixed salad 










Everywhere you see children riding on the shoulders of their parents to have
a better view to the animals:










Another adventure for children is a ride on this mini-train:










The young penguins look very funny 










The mighty bison...










... and his child 










A beautiful and peaceful wall mosaic: Saint Francis preaches to the birds










This young lady brings fresh leaves for the reindeer:










Children can ride on Gottfried Kumpf's animals...










...and a few meters nearby see the real ones!










First they were hidden, and I detected them only, because they made nice noice
under a bush. 
Then the chicken family came out, and mother cared lovely for the little ones:










And here see the father, how he digs to get some delicacies for his youngsters! kay:










The astonishing Palmhouse is near Entrance Hietzing, so it's easy to visit it too! Please don't miss it! 










Generally is to be said that guests should plan a whole day only for all the
Schoenbrunn attractions - the Palace, Park, Gloriette, Zoo, Palmenhaus...


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for looking in and liking, *Leon *and *Abid! 

*Now stumbling into the a bit sleepy weekend Urban Showcase with another
part of the Zoo (I will shorten the whole thing a little, could be that this is
the last part).

To be honest - this again is a moment where I think about changing my way
of posting. I often thought if it would not be better to show only very few
pics, only - let's say - the best 10 of a walk with about 200 pics. This would
raise the level and be less effort. 

But then the "story teller" in me brakes through again, and 10 pics from one
district are definitely too less to tell a story and show the area in details...
A dilemma.  Maybe one day I will do that change.

Today I continue with


*Vienna "Safari" - Tiergarten Schoenbrunn (4, the end?) 


*Portrait of Empress Elisabeth "Sisi" at the wall of the central Pavilion in Schoenbrunn Zoo:










The flamingos are a good example...










... for the space the animals in Schoenbrunn have:










Talking about space... Here you see the historic lions cage. Thanks God
it's not longer in use! That early way to keep animals made them physically
and psychically sick.










Today we see happy lions that have space enough to enfold.
We have seen the male lion sleeping before, and as I came to the place a
second time I had the luck to meet the female, awake and proud. kay:










.









The water birds also have a nice territorium:










The female bison:










The tree at this viewing point is decorated with Buddhist Prayer Flags:










And who wants can move Manipadam with his right hand and so attract
peace, luck and health for his life:










Of course I moved them. 










Running little pig and crow 










Relaxing goat 












The pond of the Zoo has wonderful Water Lilies:










.









They work hard to keep the flower decoration so beautiful :applause:










That was all we saw of the sleeping Koala 










And of course there are many occasions to buy a souvenir... 










* 

Today I had the great joy to have a short talk with Austrian singer Christine Hoedl 
during her concert in Rathauspark.  A wonderful artist
and very sympathically woman! She allowed me to show my concert pics
("no problem") - yeah !! :banana:  So this will come next (if all have enough
seen of the Zoo  .

Thank you for looking in at Saturday evening, wish everyone a good night!


----------



## Romashka01

Awesome update,Silvia!! :applause: 

Many favorites!

kay:

church, Saint Francis preaches to the birds, Running little pig and crow, Relaxing goat, wonderful Water Lilies, the flower decoration....


----------



## openlyJane

Truly stunning images of water lilies.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely stories & pictures  I think your way to show the city is perfect


----------



## yansa

Thank you for looking in and commenting, dear *Roman, Jane, Christos *and *Igor! * Thanks to everyone who liked!



Romashka01 said:


> Awesome update,Silvia!! :applause:
> 
> Many favorites!
> 
> kay:
> 
> church, Saint Francis preaches to the birds, Running little pig and crow, Relaxing goat, wonderful Water Lilies, the flower decoration....


First of all, thank you, dear friend! 
The church you liked can be visited per foot from Upper Belvedere in
about five minutes. It's the neo-gothic Saint Elisabeth Church.



shik2005 said:


> Lovely stories & pictures  I think your way to show the city is perfect


Thank you, dear Igor - good to hear that it's not getting somehow boring
to see so much and detailed stuff from Vienna. 


*Vienna "Safari" - Tiergarten Schoenbrunn (5, the real end  ) 

*Here are the last view pics I wanted to show from Zoo and Palmhouse.

Though I'm not the friend of animals kept in "prison", my resumee of this
visit in Tiergarten is positive. There was not a single moment I thought that
an animal did not feel well. They are well cared about in Schoenbrunn:










Those little cuties seemed to need not more than a big family and warm sand
to feel like in heaven. 










Two examples standing for all the people who every day do their best to
make the Zoo a good place for the animals and a nice adventure for the visitors kay:










.









The Zoo Shop is big and tempting, and for parents with children there is 
no way leaving the Zoo without passing through a part of it at this exit. 
I admit that I myself got weak and once bought some little plastic beetles,
the big ones from the rainforest, with the horn. 











Again we come to the near Palmenhaus: For all the friends of plants the pleasure
already begins outside, at the entrance:










 .









.









Lovers of steel constructions must see it...










... here view from the distance seen through a historic sundial:










So at this point we say Goodbye to Schoenbrunn and hello to Christine Hoedl,
who will be presented next time.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very powerful photo with the lioness. kay:


----------



## Leongname

:applause: very great time you spent there. the zoo Tiergarten Schoenbrunn as good as a zoo can get kay: love those guys :lol: thanks Silvia!!!!


----------



## Gratteciel

Another wonderful update, dear Silvia!
Splendid zoo! Besides being very beautiful, it has a great variety of species.
Your pics are just great!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your visits and likings, and thank you very much for nice commenting,
dear *George, Leon *and* Roberto! 

George, *I felt very lucky to have the chance to take so many close-ups
of the beautiful lions. Yeah, they seem very self-conscious! 

*Leon, *those little "Erdhoernchen" lay on the warm sand flat like pancakes,
and they love body contact.  Cute guys, everybody there loves them!

*Roberto, *yes, it's astonishin how many species the Zoo can keep. They are
lucky to have so much space for the animals.


*** 


*Christine Hoedl / Black Waterside - First Concert 15.07.2017 

*Christine Hoedl is an Austrian singer/songwriter who won the talent show
"Die grosse Chance" in 2011. After that she has released an album ("Pure")
and had many concerts with varied musical partners.

Together with Harald Mueller she builds the formation "Black Waterside",
which often played in pubs a wide range of music containing folk and blues.

Christine Hoedl is married to Jaqueline and they have a daughter, the little Luzia. 
The partnership to a woman of course was a theme in 2011, but is getting
more and more accepted and a normal thing in Austria too - that's good to see.
The main thing about Christine Hoedl is not her private life, but her music.
And what a great voice this little woman has, full of energy and rough some times,
then very emotional and romantic. Always full of heart! And not to forget
the good sense of humor that she shows in every concert. 

The weather was not so fine on the 15th of July, a bit rainy, windy... so I
arrived there in Rathauspark and found myself nearly as only visitor of the concert. 










But that had it's advantage too, because so in the beginning it nearly felt
like getting a private concert of this to great musicians:










I never see TV programmes like "Die grosse Chance", so I only knew Christine
from some YouTube videos. But that was enough for me to know: I must
see that concert and hear that voice live! kay:

Her partner, Harald Mueller, is a master of many kinds of instruments. At the moment
I have no time to search for the translation, so I have to tell it to you in German : 
Querfloete, Tin Whistle, Panfloete, Mundharmonika.

It was a joy to listen to him play!










Harald was dressed in original Woodstock outfit, which went well with the
repertoire they brought: New songs, but also old stuff from the great Woodstock aera.

After some time the first very nice guests came in:










.









Though there was so less audience, the two gave their best, and it was so
good music and vocals indeed, that I closed my eyes for several times to enjoy it...










Some tourists were interested too, and here we see that our "local matadors"
will be shown in China or Japan too. 










With a little help from my friends... 

After some time two obviously close friends of Christine arrived, and the two
nice ladies gave her good support. They applauded, talked with her, and
Christine joked a lot with them. 










A warm smile from a friend, and more and more visitors for a short time
who were interested in the concert and made pics and filmed:










This fashionable young ladies didn't want to disturb... 










In the first break of the three hours (!!) free concert:










The Woodstock guy is looking so good at this pic - I really thought of trying
to become a groupie. :lol: But then I could not decide whether to be a groupie
of him or of Christine, and it came to my mind that perhaps I was a little bit
out of the groupie-age, haha! :lol: Only joking, please don't take that seriously! 

Christine herself spoke of Harald as a "Rattenfaenger" (you know the story
of the Rattenfaenger of Hameln?) in reference to his unbelievable virtuously
play on the flute. 










A few more people had come after the break for the second part of the concert:










A smile... 










Singing and playing one's soul out, even for only about 20 people, that's very
professional, and very sympathically too. kay:










The service there is great - you don't have to bring you empty glasses
back yourself to the gastronomy:










This is my favourite pic of the first concert, and I think it says it all about
the two artists! 










I could not see the third part because of health problems, and I'm not even
sure if they played it until the end, because it began to rain and to get really
fresh temperature.

But I've had one of the best days of this year so far - thank you, Christine,
thank you, Harald!  kay:

To see Christine talk, move and also sing a little, please look at this short
YouTube video - I really recommend this, because it shows what a sympathically
person our singer Christine is, and second, it shows the beautiful Secessionist
"Ruedigerhof" near Naschmarkt, which you have seen before on my pictures!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXNuI7Hr_nc

Soon you will see the report of the second concert which was completely
different - stay tuned!


----------



## skymantle

Cool hippie guy. :lol: Great pics as usual yansa. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## karlvan

everything's nice and beautiful, like the animals shots, there're wild but look so tamed.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in, and special thanks for all who liked and commented
so nice, like *skymantle, Christos *and* karlvan! * 


*Christine Hoedl / Black Waterside - Second Concert, 26.08.2017 


*Complete other situation: The 26th August was a bright, hot summerday,
many people had come to see and hear our artists. Where I took place -
near the stage, to have a good sight for the pics - family and friends of
Christine had gathered, so the whole thing had more the atmosphere of
a family garden party with live music. 

But also many people from Vienna and all over the world had gathered to
have a good time, to eat, drink, chat and hear fine music:










Oh, if some of you want to have an acustic experience I recommend to listen
to her song "Sweet About Me":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChLQrPALX80

Again we had the pleasure to see Black Waterside, consisting of Christine
(vocals, guitar)...










...and Harald (several instruments, vocals):










Nice rainbow watch and ring, by the way 

Love this pic of Christine, giving all her emotion:










"Die Gitarre ist ein geiles Instrument", she once said. 
A guitar is a ... instrument - the missing word is very hard to translate.. 











"She comes in colours... She's like a rainbow...", to quote an old Stones song. 
As I said before, I was surrounded by family and friends, all very friendly, open-minded
and humorous people. 










Christine, always ready for a joke... - here part 1:










... and here part 2 :lol:










A pity that it was very loud and only a very few people had really come to
listen to the music, like this young lady. Most of them were talking and used
the concert only as background music. 










Close-up of the beautiful guitar:










Family business 










At the end of part 1 I took all my courage in both hands, went out to Christine
and told her, that both concerts were great experiences for me. And I asked
if she allowed me to post the pics I made on Internet. She was very friendly,
shook my hand , thanked and said that it was no problem at all to post
the pictures. So here they are. 

Some listeners enjoyed the music from further afar - I show you two impressions:










.









Suddenly I heard him say: "Geiles Konzert!" :lol: 










Somewhere in internet I read that Christine liked Wilfried, one of Austria's
big singer/songwriter, who was born in Goisern and found a second home
in Vienna Woods (and I knew him from seeing). Wilfried left us this year
for ever, and I want to end this little story about Austrian music and musicians
with the song of him I love most: "Ikarus".

A part of the text is like this:

"Spread your wings, fly, Ikarus!
Not the success, only the attempt counts in the end..."

I wish you much pleasure with this wonderful live performance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4boZDF0VoIY


----------



## Romashka01

:applause:

What a wonderful pictures,dear Silvia!!!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful exhibition Silvia kay:
p.s. which of these paintings is your artwork?


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Good gracious, Silvia, you *have* been productive over the last two weeks! There are so many favourites here it would be impossible to list them all, but I really love your Urban Reflections and all the Neubau Street sets (especially those involving Käuzchen), and the botanical images and ... you see, far too many to mention!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

So you catch the Secession before planned restauration. Can´t imagine this part of the city without the cupola!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for coming and commenting so kind, dear *Leon, Christos, Why-Why *and *VRZ!  *Thanks to all who liked!

*@Leon: *There is no work from me in the PalArt exhibition, Leon. My own works
you find all in the sets about my mother's garden in Vienna Forest. 

*@Nick: *To be so very productive is a superb way to distract oneself from other things. 

*@VRZ: *Oh yes, it will be a shock to see the place the first time without the cupola! 


*My Own District Josefstadt With Community Garden (1) 

*Again I had a good start for the photowalk. 










My neighbourhood really suffered a "Baustellensommer" again this year...
Especially at the crossing Josefstaedter Strasse / Albertgasse the ground
was open for months. But building sites also have their interesting aspects...










Josefstadt is a very densely built district. We have only two little parks,
Hamerlingpark and Schoenbornpark, then some green places (mostly at
street crossings) and, very important, the green backyards!
So in our district it's really worth to fight for every single tree. 

Here we see a little green oasis with a children's playground at Bennoplatz:










I'm always glad when I find colour in Vienna 










Here someone used a housecorner for a little bit green on the pavement:










That's nice! Could be three little architects. 










Cars cause many problems, but of course are also very useful.
And I always have an eye for special cars. 










Shortly there was an Oldtimer meeting around Rathaus - I will report about
that later.

Who ever has such a nicely decorated window and lives in a street with trees
is a happy one...










This in my eyes expresses the desire of the citizens for togetherness and nature. 










In the next part I will show how some people from a neighbourhood have
fulfilled their dream of a garden in the city.


----------



## Benonie

^^ That's for sure! :heart:


----------



## Gratteciel

What a great Botanical Park sets, dear Silvia!
your district is very beautiful!


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who looked in, and many thanks to you, dear *Ben & Roberto,* 
for your nice comments! 


*My Own District Josefstadt With Community Garden (2)

*I came across the community garden at Albertplatz surprisingly.
The neighbourhood there has created a little garden paradise on a few
quadratmeters. Astonishing the variety of flowers, vegetables and herbs
we find in that fenced paradise! But look yourself - I only will comment
from time to time.










.









.









Here the plants come out of the fence, and three bees in one blossom! 










I only took pics from outside the fence, am sure this is private ground.
So I only can show you this phantastic blossom from it's backside , but
you see the delicate colour...










The people really know, what a garden is: _Not _a sterile golf lawn with one
pot with pelargonia, but the perfect working chaos of plants and animals
we call _nature. _kay:
They let some so called "Unkraut" grow, like thistles, because they know
that it is important for some insects. They even have a small insect hotel. 










Here the "table" is ready for the hungry birds:










I didn't detect any signs of stealing or vandalism, which is great! kay:










.









.









I congratulate all those urban gardeners to their work and wish good luck
for the future! You have done a good thing for the district, and many other
small community gardens should follow...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really beautiful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really beautiful, very nice :cheers:


Thank you, dear *Christos,* and all who liked! 


*My Own District Josefstadt (3, end) 


*I like places in big cities that give you the feeling to be in a small village. 
Such a place is Albertplatz in the 8th district. It has a children's playground,
trees, the community garden and this lovely old building with the Isis Fountain
in front of it.










Detail of the Fountain










An interesting architectonical detail at a building nearby:










The "Golden Harp Pub"...










.. has many attractions... 










... including this ship model...










... and from it's entrance you have a nice view to an - in my opinion - excellent
group of representative buildings (they all have one front to Hamerlingpark,
one of the district's green oasis):










Probably some of the district's most beautiful lamps:










And this balcony should win a prize...










This building looks kind of severe - I like it anyway...










Old green door in a beautiful shape...










This Biedermeier lady is enjoying a good beer and eating "Schmalzbrot mit Radi" (?) 
(bread and dripping, with a radish). Her "Kropfband" (choker) lets me think
she is from the Alpine area (Bavaria?).










Beautiful decoration...










That Honda with the great leather bags...











... gives me exactly the feeling like this song (one of my all time favs  ):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlL3-EmmV64

From wild Josefstadt back to mild Josefstadt... 
Beautiful buildings and a typical historic store front:










.









The following sets will show a young Vienna and have the one or other really _hot_ content.  I don't promise too much - stay tuned. :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Fascinating pictures,dear Silvia! I'm really enjoyed :applause:
_Josefstadt With Community Garden _kay: kay: kay: many favorites as always!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

yansa said:


> *Secession, Margareten, Mariahilf (3)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the advantage of big cities for their residents is less cellulite because of long streets, big parks, far walking ways, long bike paths, fitness trends ?!


----------



## Gratteciel

Another beautiful update!
Great buildings in your neighborhood, dear Silvia; The preservation of its façades is impeccable.


----------



## yansa

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Secession, Margareten, Mariahilf (3)
> *
> Maybe the advantage of big cities for their residents is less cellulite because of long streets, big parks, far walking ways, long bike paths, fitness trends ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we come to the "architecture" of female legs?
> 
> You are right, sports is good against cellulite (and it has to do with food too).
> But be sure, cellulite still exists also in big cities. You don't see it, because
> women who have it, hide it by not wearing shorts.
> 
> It's a little sad to see that there is a kind of "beauty dictate" at the moment
> which allows to show legs that are not slim (maybe because so many have them),
> but three things are a "no go":
> 
> - hairy legs
> - cellulite
> - big varices
> 
> People who suffer from this usually don't show their naked legs in summer in the streets,
> otherwise they would hear negative remarks from some stupid passersby...
> 
> Back now to the architecture of buildings - though in my next sets legs
> will also play a role.
Click to expand...


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who liked my home district , and thank you very much for
your kind comments, dear *Roman,* dear *Roberto! 
(Viteski Red Zmaja,* you've got an extra answer!)


*Vienna Streetparade 2017 (1) 

*First of all: I have over 70 pics of this event. 
I had a lot of fun. 
I'm not part of the club- or tekkno-scene, but what I saw at Ringstrasse
let's me think that this perhaps was a fault. :lol:
But it's never too late - I still can get a "tekkno-grandma". 

You will have the possibility to hear music they partly played at the event,
first of all it's music I myself love to hear at the moment.

Let's start with this summer smash hit (and lovely video):

*Despacito 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJQP7kiw5Fk

*The event (music truck parade) started near the Opera, so I went there
by foot. First nice thing that came in sight was the "Badnerbahn":










Then I saw the police cars and behind the first trucks, waiting to start.
Music was playing already. 










First interesting people from Kaktusbar rolled by...










Oh, I should not forget, what they wanted: More support from Stadt Wien
to be able to make Vienna more attractice for young visitors. Here is the link:

http://streetparade.at/

And here she comes, rolling by the old honorable Bristol Hotel, hihi... -
the queen of the parade, the most photographed woman:










She needed two body guards, which I could understand well. 

I wanna thank this attractive artist, who "danced" and moved above a kind
of mega champaigne glass filled with water, to make this beautiful picture
possible by looking into my direction. 










There's a reason I signed this pic with my nickname: I want to remember
everyone that all the pictures posted in Urban Showcase are the property
of the photographers and not allowed for commercial use! Thank you!

Among the visitors also were extremely attractive people, like this Asian looking woman:










She attracted all the attention. 
Did you see she has a unicorn tattoed at her side? 










A photographer tried to get passenger in this oldtimer...










... to have a better position for his work:










Lovely colours... 










Both little girls are so nice, but I particularly love the one which is dancing
that the curly hair flies... kay: Sooooo cute!










"So cute" obviously the girls at the truck are thinking... 










The men - among them a DJ - are involved in technics, like usual... 










What the .... is this man seeing? Look at his face! :lol:
Probably it's the lovely mermaid in the champaigne glass. 










I really understand his passion. As a photographer at such an event you are
like a hunter. You have to be da.... quick, you must be everywhere at the same time
(I ran long distances near the parade to get in good photo positions again 

Maybe he saw this sweater backside... 










I really hope you enjoy this.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks for sharing, Silvia! Really good stuff (well, it is always good from you )


----------



## Leongname

:applause: super update Silvia! well presented Vienna's life. you really love your city kay:


----------



## skymantle

Really wonderful...felt almost like I was there. Thank you so much, love the commentary too. More please...  :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful detail work in the top set, Silvia, though I have to say that's a very _Viennese_-looking Irish pub! And great street photography in the bottom set too, with some very telling reaction shots. Superb stuff!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for following the parade  and liking, and many thanks to you,
dear *Igor,* dear *Leon,* dear *skymantle,* for your very appreciated comments! 


*Vienna Streetparade 2017 (2) 

*Who likes is invited to hear the hit

*Thunder *(video is a piece of art in my eyes)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKopy74weus


We continue with the lady from the Kaktusbar. 
(The hairstyling of the young women at the moment is very cute.)










The parade passes the "holy" Goethe Monument. 
Kind'a funny situation, the old "Geheimrat" looking down at a young woman
bathing in a big champaign glass. :lol: (We know Goethe - he would have
nothing against it if he was still alive.  )










Ladies on the truck:










A nicely dressed spectator:










Kaktusbar girls getting wild 










Vienna has really good looking policemen 










*"Over there is another naked girl in a glass!" 










"Where? Where!?" :lol: :lol: *(I'm only joking, of course!)










May I introduce to you the Viennese Bruce Willis? 










That's Vienna: Everything goes off very relaxed...
While his owner talks to the police, her dog sits there and searches for
some fleas... :lol:










Viennese police officer and Japanese tourist.

*Police officer: "I confiscate your spy glass."

Japanese tourist: "Why?"

Police officer: "Because there sits a half naked woman in a glass." :lol:

*(Joke !! )










After a break the convoi consisting of police and music trucks begins to move again:










They have Heineken, they have a king, and they have much fun:










.









On the last picture you can see all the famous inns and bars of the "Bermudadreieck" (Bermuda Triangle),
a part of the first district which is very popular by young people:
Bermudabraeu, Casablanca, Gnadenlos, Kaktusbar, King's, Krah Krah...


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> Beautiful detail work in the top set, Silvia, though I have to say that's a very _Viennese_-looking Irish pub! And great street photography in the bottom set too, with some very telling reaction shots. Superb stuff!


I just saw your nice comment, dear *Nick,* and thank you very much! 
One day I will test the pub and see if I find some Irish flair in it.


----------



## Eduarqui

Saw your updates since previous page, and so many things to say 

That community Garden in your district looks wonderful, almost out of time and space, like a mirage... but completely real! To have bees looking for flowers - a small universe - in a so urban district seems a good signal for me: your district has conditions for good health of Mother Nature, as it must be everywhere.

Loved the photographs of the district itself, with density as you said, but looking more calm than I could imagine. Your words about small villages inside big cities looks music for me 

Loved your register of Streetparade: beautiful people, dogs.. and your jokes to complete the good impression (policemen looking for the girl in the bottle could give ideas for a joyful movie, who knows?).

Thanks for sharing your city with us


----------



## Benonie

Great parade! Love the all! :banana:


----------



## yansa

Your nice comments bring me much joy, dear *Eduardo, *dear *Ben! 
*Thank you so much!
I hoped that nobody would misunderstand the jokes and am glad to see 
that they are well accepted.

More music and parade pics coming soon, maybe tomorrow! :cheers:

P.S.: Dear *Abid*, special thanks to you for liking and being a constant guest in my thread!


----------



## skymantle

Nice set again..When we were traveling in Europe, my partner commented that Paris has very good-looking policemen.


----------



## MrNogatco

Nice thread and great photos of Vienna and its people. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## paul62

Great stuff!
:applause::applause: Very nice shots.


----------



## Slovenec444

And how is in Vienna with all this black economic migrants from Africa and terrorists... I mean Syrian refugees, is it safe to walk in the center or you have to watch out for the trucks of diversity and tolerance, serious question. 

nice pics btw


----------



## yansa

Thank you for still following the trucks and liking , and special thanks
to *skymantle, MrNogatco *(welcome in my thread!), *Paul *and *Slovenec
*for your very appreciated comments! 



Slovenec444 said:


> And how is in Vienna with all this black economic migrants from Africa and terrorists... I mean Syrian refugees, is it safe to walk in the center or you have to watch out for the trucks of diversity and tolerance, serious question.


First, only a part of the migrants come of economic reasons, the others
are refugees from conflict areas.

Vienna is, compared to other cities, very safe. We go out as we did before,
without thinking every moment of the danger of an attack. But surely,
having seen what happened in other cities, the consciousness has changed
a bit: Perhaps we are more aware of our surroundings and would sooner
detect a person who acts somehow strange...

As you have seen at the parade pics our police is very good organized,
and there is more police presence everywhere than there was before. But 
nobody can protect people against a sudden attack, so we have to live
with this danger, but try to live the same way as before.



Slovenec444 said:


> nice pics btw


Thank you! 


* 

Now some older music which I love and which also goes perfect with the parade:

*Time Warp 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkplPbd2f60

*Here the kitty from the glass is barefoot on the cold ground - the day of the
parade was very Autumn-like and with cold wind...










Having a good time!  :cheers:





















Flower power party girl










Nice details...










Japanese tourist and bicycle woman - both slightly over 18  - going wild. 










Some older people stay very, very young at heart (and optical) kay:










Dancing in the streets... 










.









.









Two more parts still to come (including someone I fell in love with  ) -
please don't miss that!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ We won't miss, you can be sure of this


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Cool dressed young people - the police is well dressed too.  My impression when I always come to Vienna is, that the "Graben" is the trendsetting street/area of fashion for the expecting season. Women and Men aswell.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful photos of the parade, dear Silvia!
The parade looks very lively and people are very happy.
Good jokes, by the way!


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> ^^ We won't miss, you can be sure of this


kay: kay: 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Cool dressed young people - the police is well dressed too.  My impression when I always come to Vienna is, that the "Graben" is the trendsetting street/area of fashion for the expecting season. Women and Men aswell.


I'm no fashion expert, but you may be right: Graben is an extremely 
expensive living area, and when you sit there in one of the restaurant gardens
you can always see some of those people walking by, dressed in the 
newest styles.  The stores there, but also at Tuchlauben and Kohlmarkt,
of course have the latest trends (but much to expensive for the "normal"
citizen  ).



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful photos of the parade, dear Silvia!
> The parade looks very lively and people are very happy.
> Good jokes, by the way!


Thank you, dear Roberto!  You are right, the atmosphere was very good
and I saw not one bad scene or incident.
Thank you for loving my jokes! 


More music for the next few pics:

*Subeme la Radio 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sg-A-eS6Ig


Vienna Streetparade 2017 (4) 

*Mister Coooooooool... 










Truck after truck moves towards Bellaria and Parliament:










This alternative guy with the two beautiful dogs also was interested in the
parade:










The right hair styling is an important question. 










Feet got too cold - the woman from the glass is given a piggyback ride. 










No, that's no war  - it's only the Vienna Streetparade...










The music really animated to dance!










Good atmosphere with much giggling 










Animated conversation at the oldtimer:










Girls just want to have fun 










Couple enjoying the parade:










Two muslim women also were very interested in the lively and colourful parade kay:










One of the youngest "raver" I've seen at this event  :









 
In the last part I will show you the one I hopelessly fell in love with.
He has four legs.


----------



## yansa

*Thank you all for liking, dear friends!* 


The music I suggest for the last part is a beautiful, slow song which seems
to be perfect to chill out after the parade... 

*Sign of the Times

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN4ooNx77u0&list=PL3oW2tjiIxvQ1BZS58qtot3-p-lD32oWT&index=48


Vienna Streetparade 2017 (5, the end)

*First I was attracted by colour...










... then I saw from far something small, black digging wildly in the earth. 
I came nearer and recognized a Mops who dug and dug - his owner
could not stop him. :lol:

Look at this cute boy:










Short glance at the parade...










... then he saw that I was taking pics... 










A close-up of this cutie:










Look at this mad expression on his face! :lol:
He dug again... 
He dug like there was buried gold, or a Knacker. 










What a kissable cutie! 

Maybe he dug so madly because the tekkno music was too much for him. 










The "I'm a special freak"-girl 










Our beautiful acrobat is on the glass again kay:










I always have an eye for the profis among us photographers 





















.









The party went on until the night hours, but I had done my job, have had my fun
and so slowly made my way in direction home... 










.









Next I could do the complete contrast programme: Votiv Church 
Or oldtimers, or big 1st district update, 3 stairs in Mariahilf, or Naschmarkt. We'll see...


----------



## Leongname

:applause: very beautiful images of this fest, Silvia! many of them are funny  kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Loved the black dog, and that yellow duck is charming too


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and *Christi69,* welcome to my thread! 



Leongname said:


> :applause: very beautiful images of this fest, Silvia! many of them are funny  kay:


Thank you, dear *Leon,* I'm happy that you like them! 

* 

A little taste of what will come next:










*

*Skymantle, *today I made it to *Keplerplatz* without any U1 difficulties. 
It was a very rewarding photo walk from Keplerplatz over Favoritenstrasse,
some side streets and Columbusplatz, to the Main Train Station.
Pics will come soon!
And I plan a second walk there which will lead from Keplerplatz to Reumannplatz.


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Loved the black dog, and that yellow duck is charming too


Hi, dear friend, just saw your posting! 
Thank you for your nice comment!
The black dog was so charming, I won't forget him.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ A 1957 Chevrolet Standard, with fin tails and chrome ornaments... what a car


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> ^^ A 1957 Chevrolet Standard, with fin tails and chrome ornaments... what a car


I see, you are an expert for oldtimer, Eduardo! kay:
That's very good, because I did only take pics without looking what kind
of car this was exactly. 
So you perhaps will be able to recognize some of the cars on my pics.

* 

I just had a little stress in getting my new modem for my laptop, but now
I have it, and also have time to sit here with a good meal and have a look
at your wonderful update.  :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, dear Silvia!
Lovely little dog and that Chevrolet is just gorgeous!


----------



## shik2005

The dog made my day


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Great updates, dear Silvia!
> Lovely little dog and that Chevrolet is just gorgeous!


Thank you so much, dear Roberto! 



shik2005 said:


> The dog made my day


Mine too, dear Igor. 

Thank you both so much for your nice comments! 

Aehm... first I planned only to search out the 10 most beautiful oldtimers
(seen with my no-expert-eye  ), but I realize that there is great interest
in that cars, and the event really was very fine -
so I decided to show you all pics I have (more than 70).


----------



## skymantle

yansa said:


> *Skymantle, *today I made it to *Keplerplatz* without any U1 difficulties.
> It was a very rewarding photo walk from Keplerplatz over Favoritenstrasse,
> some side streets and Columbusplatz, to the Main Train Station.
> Pics will come soon!
> And I plan a second walk there which will lead from Keplerplatz to Reumannplatz.


 Thank you so much...:hug:


----------



## yansa

skymantle said:


> Thank you so much...:hug:


I'm happy that you have joy with my little "adventure" trip, skymantle! :hug:
I saw many interesting things and now am curious about the area south of Keplerplatz. 

Pictures will come directly after the many oldtimers!


----------



## yansa

*Oldtimer Parade (1) 

*A sunny day and many fascinating old cars in one of the most beautiful cities
of the world  - what do we want more of life? 
It was the 27th of August, 2017.

This time I give numbers, so if anyone wants to make a remark to one of the
cars, that will be easier. As I said before, with a few exceptions, I don't know
which cars you will see here. I only know they were wonderful! 

1.
The event took place around our Townhall.










2.










3.










4.










5.










6.










7.










8.










9.










10.










11. 










More to come during the next days!


----------



## Gratteciel

Another great set, dear Silvia!
What a wonderful city so full of life!
The beautiful facades of the buildings are the perfect setting for the festival.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, thank you, dear *Roberto,* for your nice words! 


*Oldtimer Parade (2) 

*1.

This little cutie has the colour of "Aida" (Austrian coffee and sweeties institution)
and "Punschkrapferl" (something to eat). 










2.










3.

Not only the cars were good looking... 










4.

OEAMTC and ARBOE are Austria's big motorist clubs.










5.










6. 

I stood in the queue, had to lean in and "fight" a little bit to get a pic, hihi... 










7.










8.

After I while I changed place and went at this corner to the left.
There was the ideal place to get good pics (you will see later that there
is art in the background, and I could catch some visitors and car owners too...)










9.










10.










11.










Will be continued eventually today.


----------



## skymantle

Great snaps...:cheers:


----------



## yansa

skymantle said:


> Great snaps...:cheers:


Thank you, *skymantle*, and all who liked! 

Skymantle, today I again was in Favoriten and had some great hours between
Keplerplatz and Reumannplatz. Sunny day, lively pedestrian zone, and I
discovered a wonderful church (hidden gem!) not far from Reumannplatz. kay:


----------



## yansa

*Oldtimer Parade (3) 

*1.










2.










3.










4.










5.










6.

Many car owners tried to dress like in the century their car was built. 










7.

Beautiful Carrera...










8.












9.

A car with personality...










10.

Beautiful dark green cabrio... Can anybody say what car this is?










11.

This is the tpye of car I dream of... 










Thank you for looking in!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> A car with personality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


Wow, it reminds me of the Darth Vader helmet :lol:


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;142230972 said:


> Wow, it reminds me of the Darth Vader helmet :lol:


:lol: :lol: 
It looks, as if it could bite!


----------



## Benonie

I'm not a car freak, but I love old timers. So great parade en cool pictures! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Will come back to comment your stunning post, dear friend


----------



## Eduarqui

Skopje/Скопје;142230972 said:


> Wow, it reminds me of the Darth Vader helmet :lol:


It's a Buick 1953 :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dear *Ben,* dear *Eduardo!* 

Tomorrow more!
I wish you all a good night!


----------



## Romashka01

WoW! So many wonderful impressions, so many wonderful people! Cool stuff kay: 

I loved the picture of the black dog  and...cars kay:

(perhaps Cobra :hmm: )


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing old timer parade, dear Silvia!
Many beautiful cars and excellent pictures of course.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and likings! 

Thank you so much for giving the Buick 1953 information, dear *Eduardo! *



Romashka01 said:


> WoW! So many wonderful impressions, so many wonderful people! Cool stuff kay:
> 
> I loved the picture of the black dog  and...cars kay:


Thank you, dear friend!  I have the black dog at my desktop - he brightens
my days. 



Romashka01 said:


> (perhaps Cobra :hmm: )


Thank you for helping with the Cobra tipp, Roman! kay:
I see a similarity, but am not sure if it's the same car...
Maybe it can help to see a picture detail?












Gratteciel said:


> Amazing old timer parade, dear Silvia!
> Many beautiful cars and excellent pictures of course.


Thank you very much, dear *Roberto! 

** 

*Piano boogie* is a personal music love of mine, and I thought, another piece
of good Austrian music can fit well to all those oldtimers we see. 

Starring *Martin Pyrker* and his daughter *Sabine *- enjoy! 

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnbYagLaXM


Oldtimer Parade (4) 

*1.










2. 










3. 










4.

Behind the elegant car in the foreground we can see some modern sculptures
in front of MUSA in the background.
(And a yellow gem is waiting in the background left.  )










5.










6.










7.










8.

Here we have a very interesting DDR section:










9.

An exciting car indeed!










10.

Also love this elegant Wartburg:










11.

Never in my life before have heard of a "MELKUS" car...
But what a superb yellow "flounder"! kay:










I think, two or three more updates, then we come to exciting Favoriten!


----------



## Christi69

Beautiful cars! I like the Jaguar (N°4).


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful cars, beautiful photos, Silvia :applause:


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, please apologize, I must do an interruption for _this  :


*Erntedankfest im Augarten - NOW !! 

*_A word before: This is no propaganda for the political party which made this
event. Thanks God they are very decent there. 

It's also not my kind of music they play (but it fits to the event)...

It's such a bright day, the location near the Flaktower is phantastic, and
you can buy so many delicious food and drink from Austrian organic farmers! 

I also warn you: When I was there, it was very quiet, but as I went home,
the *masses *streamed toward the event place.  It's hot, don't forget a
sunhat and sunglasses.  So if you have no shy of people in masses and
are in Vienna: Hurry up and go there - my pics now will tell you why. 

Augarten is a wonderful and very special location:










The flower decoration is phantastic:










Erntekrone:










So many nice Austrian women in national costumes 










A few hours ago I had luxurious space and delicious food and applejuice 










The location is overwhelming: You get a feeling for Austria and it's history - 
during the celebrations with music and drinking in the background there always
is that remembrance of the war - what a strong place. Makes you think of many things...










She was the cutest of all! 










I had an organic ice at the end (delicious) and took some food for the weekend: 
In the paper there is a sensationel mountain cheese. 










I recommend this event, and you don't have to get in touch with the political party,
if you don't want.


----------



## yansa

Just read that *"Erntedankfest"* in Augarten tomorrow from 10 - 18 o'clock 
will bring the benediction of the harvested fruits and a procession / parade
of the harvest wagons. kay:
But I plan to see something that has to do with architecture... 

*George,* thank you for liking! 

*

Now back to the cars!
Thank you all for liking!



Christi69 said:


> Beautiful cars! I like the Jaguar (N°4).


Thank you, Christi69!  The Jaguar really is very elegant, and his bonnet mascot
is one of the coolest. 



shik2005 said:


> Beautiful cars, beautiful photos, Silvia :applause:


Thank you very much, Igor! 


*Oldtimer parade (6) 

*1.

Cool car and group...










2.

I loved the styling of the woman at the left, and that music came into my mind:

*Janis Joplin - Me and Bobby McGee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHkBv-AtKDA










*3.










4. 










5.










6.










7.

Here we had a good place for taking pics: cool at a hot day.
(The people in front of Rathaus must have had melted in the meantime...  )










8.












9.










10.










11.

Shades of red...










Two parts still to come.


----------



## Benonie

Splendid pictures! Some of these old car remind me of my childhood.... too many decades ago.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, dear Silvia!
Erntedankfest im Augarten, what a wonderful festival, I can not wait to see more photos.
Augarten Park is so beautiful!


----------



## yansa

*Thank you all* for visiting and liking!



Benonie said:


> Splendid pictures!


Thank you, Ben! 



Benonie said:


> Some of these old car remind me of my childhood.... too many decades ago.


Ben, who is so open-minded and does so much travelling like you,
stays young forever! 



Gratteciel said:


> Great new sets, dear Silvia!


Thank you, Roberto! 



Gratteciel said:


> Erntedankfest im Augarten, what a wonderful festival, I can not wait to see more photos.
> Augarten Park is so beautiful!


Indeen I have some more pics of the festival. 
After the oldtimers there will come the report around Keplerplatz for skymantle,
and then I will do Augarten. 

* 

Yesterday - in the sweat of my brow  - I made Internet recherche,
and indeed! I found the name of the car we searched, because I found
the starter list of the event. 

Oldtimer Parade (3) / car No. 10, the dark green cabrio, is a

*Austin Healey 100/4 BN1, 1954 model. *kay:
What a beauty!

During the research I found a pic of an oldtimer I completely fell in love with
(colour: emerald , superb pic on rainy street, please take a look!):

https://www.classicdriver.com/sites..._width_slider/public/cars_images/3m1a5349.jpg

This one really drives me crazy... 

And for all who want to know something about a special car, here is the
link to the starter list of the event (Vienna Classic Days):

http://www.viennaclassicdays.com/index.php/vienna-classic-days-2017/teilnehmerliste



*Oldtimer Parade (7)

*Again something to listen to: Piano Boogie with the wonderful *Joachim Palden,* drums the lovely young *Sabine Pyrker, *and singing the erotic bomb 
*Dana Gillespie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRFija0otKc


*1.

 The smallest I saw, a very interesting model!










2.










3.

Getting a friendly face from another photographer, that's nice! 










4.

I love how the sculpture seem to come alive... 










5.










6.










7.

I have a great faible for all those safari-, military-, jeep cars.
Cool car, but it's not easy to get out in a cool way! 










8.

The cute ones, in red and orange... 










9.

Starting a little race? 
No, apart from one little discussion everything happened very relaxed -
we are in Vienna. 











10.










11.

Beautiful car and the MUSA sculptures in the background - I had much joy there,
believe me... 










One last part is still to follow!


----------



## yansa

*Ben and Nick,* I thank you very much for looking in and liking! 


*Oldtimer Parade (8, the end) 

*1.

Im Zusammenhang mit all den Autos hier ist es wirklich unmoeglich,
sich den doofen Witz vom "tollen Fahrgestell" zu verkneifen. 

A beautiful woman 










2.

The last one that I show you from "Vienna Classic Days"!










The next gems I found after the event. 

3.

Porsche










And there it stands, all alone - my dream car...
I could jump in and somehow try to start it. 










5.

Some details:










6.

The fight for a parking space in Vienna sometimes is hard.
Then it's good to have some weapons... :lol:










7.

... and a helmet with you! :lol:










8.

I circle around the car... 










9.

Suddenly there appears a beefy, dangerous looking guy from ambush.
Cut and run! 











I'm joking all the time... 

Next we go to Favoriten.


----------



## Benonie

yansa said:


> And there it stands, all alone - my dream car...
> I could jump in and somehow try to start it.


My first thought:_ "The ambulance?"_ :nuts:


----------



## Benonie

But than I scrolled further down....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Oh I see the lettering "Never Again" is repainted! :-( 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

*Janis Joplin - Me and Bobby McGee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHkBv-AtKDA


*












Great catches Silvia ( cars and hippie women on this beautiful Vienna street )



[/QUOTE]


----------



## shik2005

Great! Excellent shots, Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel

Another great update, dear Silvia!
Beautiful cars and wonderful sculptures.
One of my favourites: The woman in the yellow dress and the sculpture behind her.


----------



## yansa

So many looked in here and liked? Thank you very much! 
*Ben, VRZ, Igor *and *Roberto,* thank you for your interesting and kind comments! 

*VRZ: *The lettering was repainted, but nobody can remove the best
memorial against war of all: the Flaktower itself. It will get an official
inscription board, I read, and I appreciate this!




Gratteciel said:


> Another great update, dear Silvia!
> Beautiful cars and wonderful sculptures.
> One of my favourites: The woman in the yellow dress and the sculpture behind her.


Thank you, dear friend! 
This sculpture in front of MUSA is one of my two favourites of the row
of sculptures there. kay:


----------



## yansa

Dear *skymantle,* today I begin to show the pics from two photo walks
I did at Favoritenstrasse, both times starting from Keplerplatz. 
Though the first walk (from Keplerplatz to our Main Train Station) also
was interesting and exciting, the second walk (from Keplerplatz to Antonsplatz)
was even better, because of the bright, sunny weather there was much
more streetlife.

*@all: *Who wants can hear to this walk music from my favourite blues guitarist,

*Johnny Winter - Don't Take Advantage of Me 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfUauVQYXng

*It's a long number of this brilliant musician and will do for several parts
of the story. 


*Where Skymantle Once Lived - Around Keplerplatz (1) 

*We are in Vienna's 10th district, Favoriten, one of the big districts, multicultural
and a so-called worker's district. It had been quite a time since I was there,
so for me it was a little adventure, and it was very rewarding. 

We start our walk at the modern and clean U1-Station Keplerplatz:










One of the first impressions is a modern building with fitness center and bank:










Here we look South, where we see an interesting futuristic facade at the right
side. We will see this later. At the first day I went Favoritenstrasse in North
direction, towards our Main Train Station.










Favoritenstrasse, one of Vienna's big shopping streets, has a good mix of old
and modern buildings. This modern one is not bad, every flat has a balcony...










... and, the best , the view from this balconies goes to this beautiful church:










So that's Keplerplatz! 
The church is called after Saint John the Baptist, but many people also call
her Keplerkirche. Built in 1876, architect Hermann Bergmann, it's a church in
Neo Renaissance style.

Back at Favoritenstrasse: Here we find a street market where mainly clothing
is sold. 










The articles are in the same style as those at famous Naschmarkt, as you can
see here :










And for sure we can find here the perfect dress for the next hippie holiday
at Ibiza - perhaps the yellow or the violet one, or the ones in batik style in between. 










From this angle we can see that Saint John the Baptist Church has two towers
and is surrounded by trees at three sides: That's Keplerplatz! kay:










Looking into a side street we see the Funkturm Wien-Arsenal of A1 Telekom Austria,
also called Arsenal Tower:










This tower has a weather camera which I use every day over Internet,
because it gives a great round view over Vienna. Today it's late, and the
weather is not good, but please use the following link at a sunny day, and
you will have a very nice view over Vienna. 

https://a1-arsenal.panomax.com/

Couldn't resist to make a pic of this mother with her two cute children:










Will be continued!


----------



## skymantle

Quite familiar yansa...the station, street stalls and surrounds. Brings back fond memories.  Thank you so much. :hug:


----------



## Benonie

Lovely tour at less touristic places. Thanks Silvia!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Great pics of street and cars parade kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for visiting this thread again and again... 



openlyJane said:


> Great pictures, Silvia -especially the house at Colombusplatz.


Thank you, Jane, I'm glad you like the pics.
The Columbushof is an astonishing building, didn't expect such a house there...



openlyJane said:


> Hope your technical difficulties are resolved soon.


Thank you again. They should be, as far as the forum side is concerned.
My technician wasn't here yet, and I can't wait with posting until next week. 



falp6 said:


> Those desserts look delicious :cheers:
> 
> Nice pics Yansa


Thank you, falp!  Vienna is great in desserts. 
And when I hear Colombia I always think of green - green hills and rain forests... 


Today I perhaps had _the_ photo walk of this year in my own district.
I saw things that really made me happy. 
So let's continue with, Favoriten - I have so many pics I want to show you! 


*Where Skymantle Once Lived - Around Keplerplatz (3) 

*This time I begin with the report from the second walk (from Keplerplatz
to Antonsplatz, and back again).

This I found such a good idea: They had constructed "trees" made of pelargonia! kay:










There was not the best light for photographing the church - I will show the pic anyway:










And I've brought some flowers from Keplerplatz (near the church):










Still Keplerplatz: If I remember right this is the big complex containing the 
district office and a school:










Going South we see a facade that looks kinda "compressed". 










From near:










.









Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

*Where Skymantle Once Lived - Around Keplerplatz (4) 

*We reach a wide place where we can buy many different kinds of food:










There's _space..._ we can see the sky...












Such pedestrian zones and market places are great for bringing people together. kay:

From some local stores  :





















The next nice surprise: A carousel! 
Such a roundabout always brings back the own childhood days...
I was tempted to ask if I could go for a round, but then didn't dare. 
Perhaps 55 kg had destroyed the nice thing. 










It was great to watch the childred having fun with that nice carousel:










It was going nearly all the time, although sometimes only one or two kids 
went for a ride.

Continuation follows!


----------



## Leongname

I glad you solved the problem with this site  nice update kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> I glad you solved the problem with this site  nice update kay:


Thank you, Leon! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you, Christos! 

Thank you all for liking!


*Where Skymantle Once Lived - Around Keplerplatz (5) 

*We reach Reumannplatz, one of the big centres of the district and a traffic junction.
This place is going to be renewed in the next time.

The next pics show two of the tram lines that have a station at Reumannplatz:










.









Nice reflection of the multicultural passersby near Reumannplatz:










Reumannplatz: A nice moment - this lady takes a look and smells at the bouquet
that she just this minute had bought:










Buildings at Reumannplatz:










.









So this cool artists soon will perform in Vienna: Ilyas Yalcintas and Sinan Akcil! kay:










For me it was interesting what kind of music the young Turkish community here
in Vienna likes, and so I googled and found two nice videos at YouTube.
I hope this is of interest for you too! 

Ilyas Yalcintas seems to be a very romantic guy. I choose a music video which
they filmed in beautiful Tuscany:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DwyfmA-VUA


And here a humorous music video starring Sinan Akcil feat. Ferah Zeydan-Sarttir:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0KPriWfNXw

*

Will continue tomorrow!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

It looks like the building wants to swallow you. :-0

[/QUOTE]


----------



## General Electric

Lovely updates, dear yansa!

Love the "compressed facade" first picture, the contrast is very gripping with the environment.

And the _"trees" made of pelargonia_ are very nice.

But my favorite is the nice moment that you've capture in Reumannplatz :applause:. This is a really nice pictures kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, as usual!
I never tire of visiting your beautiful thread, my dear Silvia!
It's good that the technical problems you had were solved.


----------



## shik2005

Nice updates, dear Silvia... And good thing, that you overcame annoying technical problem.


----------



## yansa

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> It looks like the building wants to swallow you. :-0


Haha! I thought exactly the same. 
We will come back to this building at the end of the walk -
wait until you see my comment! 




General Electric said:


> Lovely updates, dear yansa!
> 
> Love the "compressed facade" first picture, the contrast is very gripping with the environment.
> 
> And the _"trees" made of pelargonia_ are very nice.
> 
> But my favorite is the nice moment that you've capture in Reumannplatz :applause:. This is a really nice pictures kay:


Thank you so much, dear GE! 



Gratteciel said:


> Great update, as usual!
> I never tire of visiting your beautiful thread, my dear Silvia!
> It's good that the technical problems you had were solved.


Thank you, dear friend! :hug:


*Where Skymantle Once Lived - Around Keplerplatz (6) 

*Partly hidden behind big trees, we find the landmark of Reumannplatz,
the Art Deco public bath Amalienbad:










The bath was built between 1923 - 1926.










The architects Karl Schmalhofer and Otto Nadel oriented themselves toward
the groundplan of Roman Spas.










The trees are to close to this important building, so my first suggestion for
the renewed Reumannplatz would be to plant the trees in a way that the
facade of this landmark can be seen from afar!










Impressions at the way from Reumannplatz to Antonsplatz:










.









Suddenly, behind a corner, I have a "Tuscany feeling". 










Half hidden under trees, a wonderful church presents itself.
We will see more of it in the next part!


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Nice updates, dear Silvia... And good thing, that you overcame annoying technical problem.


Thank you, my dear friend!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I hate when people write bullsh*t on nice buildings. hno:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Great mixture of architectural styles! And nice pictures, of course!


----------



## Why-Why

Another wonderful tour and commentary, Silvia! You have a great eye for the beautiful (that goes without saying), but you also have a such a good eye for the practical--what works and doesn't work in the urban fabric.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you very much for your kind comments,
*George, Christos, Ben *and *Nick! 
*Your nice words are really a joy for me!



Skopje/Скопје;142371480 said:


> I hate when people write bullsh*t on nice buildings. hno:


I too, and seeing such "signs" at the walls is an alarm signal that there are
young people who don't find a perspective for their life and who don't know
to spend their time doing useful things.
I would send streetworkers in such regions who find those young people and
try to interest them for coming to the youth centers. Would give them the
chance to make workshops in Graffiti art, street dance, sports, or learning
an instrument...


*Where Skymantle Once Lived - Around Keplerplatz (7)

*Here we can see Antonskirche (after Saint Anthony of Padua) in her full beauty:










The biggest church of Favoriten was built between 1896 - 1902, architect Franz von Neumann, in the romanesque-byzantinic style.

The walls are decorated with nice mosaics - I show you some of them.
This is the Holy Virgin as "Magna Mater Austriae":










The symbols of the four evangelists:










.









.









.








 
Roof detail:










At Antonsplatz I saw this young Muslim woman cleaning her windows.
She obviously is in her own home (not at the job), because she wears
her home shoes. I found that such a lovely, very intimate scene. 
And it looks more dangerous than it was - the window fortunately was not
far from the ground. 










Nice flowers at Antonsplatz:










And as I returned to Favoritenstrasse to make my way back to Keplerplatz,
suddenly the whole beauty of this street revealed: The view goes to Kahlenberg! kay:










One last part still to come!


----------



## yansa

Thank you,* Hart*, for being interested in my thread! 


*Where Skymantle Once Lived - Around Keplerplatz (8) 

*Back at the nice carousel:










Time to find something to eat! 










I decided to have a meal in one of the restaurants which the locals preferred and
took place in the garden with view to the carousel. 
Here I show the pages with meat, but I choose a vegetarian dish, and
this was much better and much cheaper than the food I got a few days
ago in an expensive restaurant in the noble 1st district. kay:










Street impressions:










Again passing the building with the extraordinary facade:
It looks like a giant fish coming down from above, opening his mouth and
trying to swallow the guests in the restaurant garden! :lol:










Favoritenstrasse, looking in North direction:










.









Near the church at Keplerplatz I heard some American music...










...and decided to have a coffee in a street cafe...










...and listen to this "Cowboy of Favoriten" for a while  :










The last pic of my Keplerplatz story was formed by cutting away the
hopelessly overexposed right part of the picture. Now it is a good symbol
for Favoriten, which is colourful, lively and multicultural. kay:
Not to forget the architectonical gems which can be found!










Remains a last question: Where is skymantle? 

* 

Next I will show you pics of the Erntedank festivity in Augarten, then the
Open House Day at the OEAMTC Zentrale in Erdberg.


----------



## openlyJane

A very pleasant exploration. I’m also vegetarian, Silvia.

When you consider such a magnificent city as Vienna - it is hard to take or appreciate modern buildings. So few are of any merit at all - although the “compressed" one you picture is fairly reasonable - if a little too fashionable.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> A very pleasant exploration. I’m also vegetarian, Silvia.


Thank you, dear Jane! I'm no vegetarian, but love vegetarian dishes,
particularly spicy vegetable from the pan. That restaurant gives delicious
yogurt dips to many dishes, which I love too. 



openlyJane said:


> When you consider such a magnificent city as Vienna - it is hard to take or appreciate modern buildings. So few are of any merit at all - although the “compressed" one you picture is fairly reasonable - if a little too fashionable.


I'm really curious how you will like the new OEAMTC building, Jane.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 

Today I will start with the Augarten story, and doing this, it probably is the
right time to give you a few informations about *Vienna's Flak Towers*:

The Flak Towers were built from 1942 - 1945 and served as air-raid shelter
for the people and as antiaircraft defense as well. One tower could give
shelter for up to 30.000 people!
The architect was Friedrich Tamms.
The towers were built in pairs, one pair is situated in Augarten, the second
in Stiftskaserne and Esterhazypark, and the third in Arenbergpark. All six towers
together build a triangel around Saint Stephens Cathedral.

One tower since 1957 is used by the "Haus des Meeres", a big aqua zoo
(but also shows landliving animals). It's the Flak Tower in Esterhazypark,
and this one has the best anti-war inscription I can think of:
The American artist Lawrence Weiner gave the top of the tower the words
(in big letters):

*"Smashed to pieces in the still of the night"*

It always makes my skin crawl when I read this...

Remark to the following story: "Erntedankfest" means a harvest festival
in Autumn where the people thank God (or others a female Goddess  )
for a good harvest year. In Austria the Catholic Church is involved and
the priests consecrate the crops.


*Erntedankfest in Augarten (1)

*I'll start with a pic of the Flak Tower near which the Erntedankfest in Augarten
took place - it's the highest of Vienna's Flak Towers:










Will be continued.


----------



## Leongname

nice updates Silvia! :applause:
gorgeous festival in in Augarten such beautiful decoration with flowers kay: nice time  
a very atmosferic picture, Silvia 
great architecture of OEAMTC building

om nom nom :cheers:


----------



## yansa

*Paul , skymantle , Leon  *- thank you so much! I'm very happy
that you like the OEAMTC building. In my opinion it's an example for a
well-made modern building in Vienna.


*OEAMTC Mobilitaetszentrum (3) 

*For me it's a very organic building. Standing in the center of the house
you have the feeling to be in a giant nautilus. 










Following the last impressions from inside the house - then we take more
looks from outside.

The Cafe:










This screen shows us some of the OEAMTC means of transportation:










Little mechanic 










A tin-toy:










Outside again, left of the Telekom building we can recognize the A1 Tower
(Arsenal Tower):










I had luck with the helicopters that day: A police helicopter hovered for about
a minute directly beside the building - great! To hold the helicopter for some
time at the same spot is very hard to learn for flight beginners!










I got a quite nice pic of the police helicopter:










Both police and OEAMTC fly the *Eurocopter EC 135*. I once had the chance
to sit in one, only for having a look. One of my dreams for the future:
To fly in such a big helicopter (but of course not as an injured person
with OEAMTC  ). We should always be very careful with our wishes. 

Let's explore the other side of the building:










Detail:










I love this angle: From here the building looks like a seashell. 










About 3 parts still to follow.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great architecture!


----------



## Benonie

That's a really good looking building! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## DWest

beautiful photos!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Now I see where my yearly (not so cheap) amount for the OEAMTC-Membership is invested.


----------



## Romashka01

Great update, dear Silvia! this is one of my favorites kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! the building designed to look like a nautilus could be iconic. 
will wait for a total external shot.


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> I love this angle: From here the building looks like a seashell.


love it, nice shot kay: very fine view angle :applause:


----------



## yansa

I'm so glad you like this building. 
Thank you very much for nice comments, dears *George, Ben, Christos,
DWest *(welcome to my thread!), *VRZ, Roman, capricorn *and* Leon! 


OEAMTC Mobilitaetszentrum (4)


*One of the two parking areas:










Three spectacular views toward the roof with the helicopter landing platform:










.









.









A building nearby also attracted my attention - it's the Arena, a cultural center:










Spectacular snake graffiti:










The OEAMTC building from a distance:










Many people are interested in the new building:










.









I was in a very good mood while taking these pics. 










One last part still to come.


----------



## openlyJane

To be honest, I think the building works better from an _interiors _point of view. Not quite so sure about its external form. It is not immediately appealing.


----------



## Romashka01

Great photos!! Both the exterior and interior of the building is nice kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 



openlyJane said:


> To be honest, I think the building works better from an _interiors _point of view. Not quite so sure about its external form. It is not immediately appealing.


That's okay, not everyone will like this building.
Perhaps you like the night impression we can see here on the pic by a
professional photographer (first pic):

https://www.oeamtc.at/news/wien/das...gegnungs-und-servicezentrum-zugleich-18271737

From above the building reminds of a steering wheel, which I also find
a quite nice idea. 
Thank you for commenting!



Romashka01 said:


> Great photos!! Both the exterior and interior of the building is nice kay:


Thank you very much, dear Roman! 

Here comes the last part:


*OEAMTC Mobilitaetszentrum (5, end)

*As I come back from my little round, one of the following groups gets
their first information by the guide:










I can't stop taking pics... 










A bus parking space is directly under the near A23 (Suedost-Tangente)!
Over A23 all the commuters from South in the early morning come into
the city. There often are accidents and traffic jams.










Walking back to the entrance area:










Loved this part - it reminds me of a rollercoaster... 










Nice reflections, the upper part looks like water. 










From the entrance area there is a nice view towards Gasometer City:










With the U3 you are in very short time from Erdberg in the City (Stephansplatz):










I will continue with another part of Landstrasse (3rd district), and this will start
with a little "trip to Ukraine".


----------



## openlyJane

It could grow on me with more exposure. It is certainly an interesting and creative design.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> It could grow on me with more exposure. It is certainly an interesting and creative design.


I really think so, Jane, and perhaps I will visit the building again at a very clear day
with good light and attractive sky. The light makes a big difference...

Thank you all for liking and commenting! 


We stay in 3rd district and explore the area around Landstrasse:


*Street of Contrasts: Landstrasse (1)

The Ukrainian Restaurant

*One of the nicest things I found near Landstrasse was an Ukrainian restaurant.
I went in to ask something, and after looking around for a while I felt
like really being in Ukraine.  The little room is styled so lovely and reminded
me of many things I've seen at your pics, dear Roman. 










I think this is made by an interior designer, or by a person with very good taste
and love for the country Ukraine.
It's cozy, colourful and friendly - you feel at home immediately.










The beautiful handwritten menu:










Lovely plates at the wall, and sunflowers...










Nice pattern and colours at the back bench:










But I love to sit outside, so I went out and took place in the restaurant garden. Even the menu was made with a nice decorative strip:










I was hungry so I first had Wareniki filled with Sauerkraut  ...










(at the bottom of the dish there was a sunflower  )

... and then Pelmeni filled with Weichseln - both was very fine!










A woman with two impressive dogs took place in the neighbouring restaurant garden:










I heard her say that this were Leonberger dogs:









 
This is the nice view you have sitting at the first table (near Landstrasse)
of the guest garden:










I had a very good time there! kay:

Will be continued...


----------



## Why-Why

Such a clean, bright Erdberg subway station on the U3 line, Silvia! It puts ours to shame. And that Ukrainian restaurant looks very tasty.


----------



## Romashka01

Dear Silvia, thank you very much for showing this lovely restaurant :happy: varenyky, golubzi, pelmeni...It's so delicious! 

Very nice update! kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for visiting! 



Why-Why said:


> Such a clean, bright Erdberg subway station on the U3 line, Silvia! It puts ours to shame. And that Ukrainian restaurant looks very tasty.


Thank you, Nick!  I too am a big friend of such bright subway stations
with much space! We also find art in many of Vienna's subway stations,
which is fine and brings people in direct contact with modern art.
But of course our city also has negative examples of gloomy stations
with too less space for the waiting people.



Romashka01 said:


> Dear Silvia, thank you very much for showing this lovely restaurant :happy: varenyky, golubzi, pelmeni...It's so delicious!
> 
> Very nice update! kay:


Thank you, dear friend, I'm very glad you like this pics! 
The food was delicious, and, by the way - they normally have many guests! I only was there very early, before 11.
Will visit again and then test the golubzi. 


*Street of Contrasts: Landstrasse (2) 

Around Rochusmarket

*Strolling at Landstrasse, the towers of the Baroque Saint Rochus Church
lead us to the near street market.










The figure on the roof is Saint Augustine:










At the nice street market all kinds of fruit and vegetables can be found...










... some in very photogenic shape 





















People can relax in the sun...










... and a beautiful, beautiful Mary watches over the market:










.









Nearby, at Kundmannstrasse No. 30, we find the installation "Waiting for Birds IV" by Josef Bernhardt,
and you can believe me that I had a big smile at my face when I saw this first. 










.









Next time we will see the modern shopping area around Bahnhof Wien-Mitte.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Sivlia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

*For Ukrainian Restaurant and Rochusmarket please see previous page !! 

*Thank you all for liking! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Sivlia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 


*Street of Contrasts: Landstrasse (3)

Around Bahnhof Wien-Mitte

*Please let me invite you to discover with me the architectonical mix around
Bahnhof Wien-Mitte. Trainstation Wien-Mitte is a station for S-Bahn and
regional trains. The neighbouring Underground Station is station for U3 and U4, 
and you can take here the City Airport Train. This is the beginning of Landstrasse.










.








 
.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









From the beginning of Landstrasse we have a view towards Saint Stephens Cathedral!










To show you the contrasts, I will continue with a very old part of Landstrasse.


----------



## General Electric

Love your pic of Gasometer City (what a name!!!), with these enormous and surprising cylindrical buildings! Landstrasse look very nice too, with this mixture from modern and old kay:

The modern shopping area around Bahnhof Wien-Mitte look very attractive.

Fine pictures, as usual dear yansa


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful pics from Landstrasse, Silvia. But that art installation, with its excessive reduplication, surely frightens the birds away! (Or is that the point?)


----------



## Leongname

nice update Silvia!
p.s. lovely art installation, but quite late for the birds


----------



## yansa

Again thank you all very much for visiting! 



General Electric said:


> Love your pic of Gasometer City (what a name!!!), with these enormous and surprising cylindrical buildings! Landstrasse look very nice too, with this mixture from modern and old kay:
> 
> The modern shopping area around Bahnhof Wien-Mitte look very attractive.
> 
> Fine pictures, as usual dear yansa


Thank you, dear GE!  The area around Wien-Mitte is a very lively place
in Vienna and has many shopping opportunities.

The Gasometer are one of the most exciting group of buildings in Vienna. 
They first were huge gas holders, built 1896, and my grandfather used to 
work there.
Now you find there flats, shops, restaurants, an entertainment center, student's home,
and a hall for events.
The Gasometer are in Vienna's 11th district, Simmering.
I've found a page where you can click through several interesting pictures
of the architecture. Every new Gasometer is made by a different architect:

http://www.gasometer.at/de/architektur




Why-Why said:


> Beautiful pics from Landstrasse, Silvia. But that art installation, with its excessive reduplication, surely frightens the birds away! (Or is that the point?)





Leongname said:


> nice update Silvia!
> p.s. lovely art installation, but quite late for the birds


Dear Nick, dear Leon, I'm sure that birds who usually breed in such houses
(like chickadees) need more distance to the next breeding couple. A second
point is, that silly people could reach the bird houses and disturb the birds,
so I don't think that many birds will breed there.

One thing that the artist wanted to express was the difficult relationship
of the urban people to nature.

Thank you so much for your kind comments! 


*Street of Contrasts: Landstrasse (4) 

Some older buildings at Landstrasse and side streets

*Here, coming close to Rochusmarket, Landstrasse gives us nearly a village feeling:










.









This building, the "Suenn-Hof", has a lovely passage which leads to the next street:










.









.









.









I fell in love with this nicely coloured building in Barmherzigengasse:










Beautiful old wooden door...









 
The building nearly looks like a small palais:










.









I pretended to only be interested in the small building in the background,
but of course I was interested in the colourful dressed young lady in the
foreground too - she gave charm to the picture. 










Will be continued...


----------



## Benonie

I see more and more bicycles on Vienna's streets! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once more great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thanks for coming in and liking! 



Benonie said:


> I see more and more bicycles on Vienna's streets! kay:


Oh yes, we can say it's a trend, and a good one! kay:



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once more great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 


*Street of Contrasts: Landstrasse (5)

Landstrasse Surprises  


*Suddenly in a sidestreet...  










Spectacular architecture, very pure - I like it!









 
This is the whole building:










A whole forest seems to grow out of this three windows - wonderful! kay:










How beautiful...










Suddenly at the end of a sidestreet - a Flaktower!
This is the one in Arenbergpark.










A little closer...
(If anyone is interested, I could do a special about the Flaktowers in Arenbergpark, no problem.)










A famous energy drink - turned into glass! :lol:
The "Landstrasse Bull", found in an antiquity store. 










Another eyecatcher on the roof:










From a different angle:










And the whole building:










I will continue with romantic towers and a store with love for plant decoration...


----------



## Why-Why

Yes, Silvia, please do tell us about the flaktowers!


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! what a gorgeous city! 
Dear Silvia,your photos are beautiful! :applause: many favorites again


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for supporting this thread by visiting and liking!
Very appreciated! 



Why-Why said:


> Yes, Silvia, please do tell us about the flaktowers!


It will be a pleasure to do so, Nick! So Arenbergpark will be the destination
of one of my next photo walks.

Yesterday I was inside the *Secession* for the first time and saw three
exhibitions by contemporary artists and the Beethoven fries.
I was deeply impressed!

https://www.secession.at/ausstellungen/

If they allow me, I will show the pics here in the forum.



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! what a gorgeous city!
> Dear Silvia,your photos are beautiful! :applause: many favorites again


Thank you so much, dear Roman! 


*Street of Contrasts: Landstrasse (6)

Towers and Flowers 


*We find many representative buildings at Landstrasse and sidestreets.
Some of them have nice towers at one corner, which must give the flats
great rooms with oriel.










A fortress! 










This one has lovely angel figures, and the glass dome must be great for cloud watching!










Looking at the whole building, we see, that there must be someone very near
who has a love for decoration. 










I turned around, and indeed... - at the opposite corner you find a store which
on both sides is decorated with big, beautiful plants:










They even have an apple tree in a pot! kay:










This could be a Solanum rantonetti:










Astonishing, what this street garden does for the atmosphere of the whole place...

Great building, also love the colour:










Near a hospital, Krankenanstalt Rudolfstiftung, I found this small modern tower:










I will continue with some white beauties, some of them are Jugendstil, I think.


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful...Vienna's charm is endless. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

skymantle said:


> Beautiful...Vienna's charm is endless. :cheers:


Thank you, skymantle, and thanks to all for liking! 


*Street of Contrasts: Landstrasse (7)

White Beauties 

*At and around Landstrasse you find several very elegant buildings in white
or very light pastels, and here are some of them (including details):










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









Next part will be the last one.


----------



## Leongname

:applause: very beautiful ornaments and sculptures on buildings. gooood presentation of your city Silvia. :cheers:

a beautiful part of the balcony kay: another one in the basket :lol:


----------



## paul62

:applause:Beautiful.


----------



## openlyJane

Vienna never ceases to amaze.....

.....and St Stephen’s Cathedral; just spectacular.


----------



## Why-Why

Love those towers and details, Silvia! I do hope the Secession allows you to photograph their exhibitions and that amazing Beethoven frieze by Klimt.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful sets, dear Silvia! Thank you!
What a fantastic OEAMTC building!
The Ukrainian restaurant looks very nice and the food ... delicious!
I really liked the Virgin Mary in the corner of that building near the market.
Details and decorations on the facades are great.
And the whole atmosphere of that wonderful city is fascinating!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 



Leongname said:


> :applause: very beautiful ornaments and sculptures on buildings. gooood presentation of your city Silvia. :cheers:
> 
> a beautiful part of the balcony kay: another one in the basket :lol:


Thank you very much, Leon!  
For me the two ladies in the second pic you mention belong to the most
beautiful stone women in our town. 



paul62 said:


> :applause:Beautiful.


Thank you, Paul! 



openlyJane said:


> Vienna never ceases to amaze.....
> 
> .....and St Stephens Cathedral; just spectacular.


I'm glad you had joy looking at my pics, Jane, thank you for your nice comment! 



Why-Why said:


> Love those towers and details, Silvia! I do hope the Secession allows you to photograph their exhibitions and that amazing Beethoven frieze by Klimt.


I have the pics already, Nick! :banana: They allow to take pics there.
If they allow to post them on internet, I will do that! 
Thank you for your kind words! 



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful sets, dear Silvia! Thank you!
> What a fantastic OEAMTC building!
> The Ukrainian restaurant looks very nice and the food ... delicious!
> I really liked the Virgin Mary in the corner of that building near the market.
> Details and decorations on the facades are great.
> And the whole atmosphere of that wonderful city is fascinating!


I'm glad you had so much joy with my pics, my dear friend, and thank
you so much for your nice comment! :hug:



*Street of Contrasts: Landstrasse (8, end)

Mix of Architecture and Way to Ringstrasse

*The following four pics show you the astonishing architectonical mix
that can be found in this part of the district. I loved this! 










Oh, because I just detected a shield with inscription "REHAB"... :
This voice and many of her songs will forever be unforgotten:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUmZp8pR1uc

RIP, little wild thing...









 
.









.









For all who visit Landstrasse and have a little time, I recommend not to take
the Underground, but to walk back to Ringstrasse per foot. It will only take
you about five minutes and is worth it.

You first cross Wienfluss over a very beautiful bridge...










... where you often can meet nice birds...










You pass the beautiful MAK building (Museum fuer Angewandte Kunst, Museum of Applied Arts).
It comes to my mind that Vienna really is rich in interesting museums...
Who ever is interested in art will find here high class works from Medieval
to Contemporary.










.









.









Soon we have reached Ringstrasse and that fabulous white building with
the Cafe Prueckel:










At last I for the first time detected that there are knights with helmets
at the roof of a near building... 










I hope you could enjoy this Landstrasse photo walk and will continue with
"Three Stairs in Mariahilf" and a special of one of the three, the Jugendstil gem
"Fillgrader Stairs".
Would love to have you as visitors again!


----------



## shik2005

Amazing city, wonderful walk... Thanks for sharing, Silvia!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Thank you very much, Leon!
> For me the two ladies in the second pic you mention belong to the most
> beautiful stone women in our town.


 exactly, Silvia! those very attractive women sculptures on your photo have the lovely faces, the reason why I've chose it as my favorite photo.
btw your last update is beautiful and interesting too. nice pic with bathing the gulls :cheers:


----------



## Koloman

I just found time to look through the last 16 pages of your thread (wasn´t there for quite some time), and once again I have to say they are amazing! So many beautiful shots - I could spend hours looking at your pics! Thank you so much for them!


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Amazing city, wonderful walk... Thanks for sharing, Silvia!


Thank you, dear Igor, that's very kind of you! 



Leongname said:


> exactly, Silvia! those very attractive women sculptures on your photo have the lovely faces, the reason why I've chose it as my favorite photo.
> btw your last update is beautiful and interesting too. nice pic with bathing the gulls :cheers:


Thanks a lot, dear Leon, I'm glad you like them! 
Those ladies: Apart from other attractive parts of their bodies (kch, kch  )
we seldom see comparable figures with such a bright, open smile, they really
are lovely! 



Koloman said:


> I just found time to look through the last 16 pages of your thread (wasn´t there for quite some time), and once again I have to say they are amazing! So many beautiful shots - I could spend hours looking at your pics! Thank you so much for them!


I have to thank _you,_ Koloman!  Looking through 16 pages of my thread
you missed shows real interest in my pics. I'm glad you like them so much! 

Thank you all for liking! 

* 

As announced today I explored the two Flaktowers in Arenbergpark and was
very impressed! They give the whole park something dark and melancholic.
Around the park, at Dannebergplatz and the neighbouring street there are
many beautiful buildings! I took pics from a few examples and will explore
them more comprehensive at another photo walk.
I had _golubzi _in the Ukrainian restaurant (*@Roman: *delicious!  ) and then
a part of the 3rd district with some higher buildings "swallowed" me ,
so my photo walk turned out to be much longer than planned. I'm tired! 
Collected much material for the forum and will show this at a future date!


----------



## yansa

^^ For answers to your last comments please look previous post! 


*Three Stairs in Mariahilf (1)

Rahlstiege - Fillgraderstiege - Capistranstiege

*Between Mariahilferstrasse and Wienfluss there is a height difference of 30 meters. 
No surprise that we find many stairs in that district! I will show you three
of them, each a world of it's own. In the end I will make a special about the
precious Jugendstil Fillgrader Stairs.

You can do this walk in about half an hour - of course need much more time
when taking pics. 

Where the goose picks the goosegirl in her dress (no, not really ) under
an icecloud sky (Cirrus is pure ice!)...










... you find Rahlstiege:










Goosegirl (fountain figure) from another angle:










Capistranstiege loves Graffiti, but at Rahlstiege I really hate scratchwork...










Astonishing balcony nearby...










Nice restaurant below the stairs:










... with extraordinary chairs...










Detail










This angle reveals the whole beauty of the stair with the fountain figure
at the top:










.









Looking back we see the beginning of Mariahilfer Street. The yellow building
is part of the Museumsquartier. And we see the scrubwork. 










Charming details found at the way from Rahlstiege to Fillgrader Stiege:










.









This part of the 6th district is really nice! 

Will be continued...


----------



## Koloman

Great shots of Mariahilf, where I´ve spent the first 25 years of my life! 
Waiting for more...


----------



## openlyJane

Knitted chairs....


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, dears! 



Koloman said:


> Great shots of Mariahilf, where I´ve spent the first 25 years of my life!
> Waiting for more...


I will continue in a moment. 
Glad you like the pics, Koloman! Thank you for commenting!



openlyJane said:


> Knitted chairs....


I've just found out that it's an Oriental Club with belly dance, tango... kay:
And please take a look at the meals, Jane! 

http://auxgazelles.at/gallery/

I must test it one day !! 


*Three Stairs in Mariahilf (2)

Rahlstiege - Fillgrader Stiege - Capistranstiege

*At the way to Fillgrader Stairs we can collect many beautiful impressions:










.









.









.









.









.









The next one is so lovely, we will come closer and closer... 










.









.









.









The first poetic impression of Fillgrader Stairs: We find flowers up there,
the green elements belong to Fillgrader Stairs, and the beautiful building
at the other side of the street is Fillgrader Hof.











The stairs have wonderful surroundings. In the foreground a lamp of the stair.










You see the building at the left? I wonder, if those guys have booked in
Pension Mozart... 
Shortly I made a sort of cabaret evening for my mother by reading aloud
the experience reports of people who have been there. :lol:
You find a lot of them on internet, please take a look! 
It's cheap, the building is beautiful (at least outside  ), the surroundings
superb (the stair!), and you are in a few minutes at Mariahilfer Street or
in the first district.
If you love adventure, are not in fear of a very self-conscious Dackel and
have no house-dust allergy - try it! kay:










Two impressions of the beautiful Jugendstil stairs:










.









A near balcony shows us that Autumn is not far...










I was so impressed by this stair that I decided to come again only for one
purpose, "to love this stairs with my camera".  So you will get a special
of Fillgrader Stairs after I showed Capistran Stairs.


----------



## Why-Why

Two beautiful sets, Silvia! I particularly love that goose girl statue and its setting. Is it a representation of the girl in the Grimm tale (one of my favourites), I wonder?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Vienna :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thanks for visiting and liking! 



Why-Why said:


> Two beautiful sets, Silvia! I particularly love that goose girl statue and its setting. Is it a representation of the girl in the Grimm tale (one of my favourites), I wonder?


Thank you very much for your nice comments, Nick! 
I fear the story of the Goosegirl statue is not so romantic as you think. 
Since 1866 this statue stood at the Vienna poultry market.
Wikipedia has a pic of this place:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gänse...dchenbrunnen_(IZ_53_S_249_Th_Scharfetter).JPG




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates about Vienna :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 


*Three Stairs in Mariahilf (3) 

Rahlstiege - Fillgraderstiege - Capistranstiege

*Beautiful door seen at the way to Capistranstiege:










.









Ah, there we see something young and colourful... 










Capistran Stairs is a much simpler construction than the other both stairs,
and the Graffiti artists took possession of it.  Some of the graffiti are really nice!










.
This beautiful garage gate nearby fits into the overall view - it reminds me
of the Seventies.










Now let's walk up the stairs and enjoy the graffiti:










.









.









.









Impression from the way back home:










There will follow a special about *Fillgrader Stairs*, and there is some work
waiting for me to filter out the 15 - 25 best pics from about 40. I'm not the
one who finds it easy to make decisions...


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous city! Wonderful pictures dear Yansa kay:


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful neighbourhoods and that art nouveau footbridge is just gorgeous. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Glad to come back and see all your updates - since Page 121, so I saw many images and would use a lot of paragraphs to comment everything 

Well, I was catched by those Flack Towers, and you said each one could offer space for 30.000 persons... geee, almost all population of Guapimirim could live inside, as a version of recently presented Blade Runner (by the way, that Gasometer City could be a good location for this futuristic film too). And I guess that festival of flowers so close to these towers is a hopeful comment about what is better to have in life  - cannot forget that "constructed trees with pelargonia", very cool (looks like a thetare stage for me).

Thanks for the links with two turkish singers - I don't know so much about Modern Music in Turkey, so this is a good chance 

So you drived a tractor? I'm envying you right now... and yes, I collect miniature cars: that tiny yellow toy on OEAMTC catched my attention!

Loved all buildings - the Amalienbad (remember it from a book about Art Nouveau in Europe, the austrian is very distinctive), the "compressed facade", the OEAMTC (cool, loved the interiors, they look like in movement, etc. etc. And that colection "street of contrasts" is wonderful, the paintings on facades are very joyful and nice. 

Logved the Keplerplatz and your recente images with those stairs on the streets - our idea here about "european cities" always includes stairs (Opera and Cinema have much responsability about that pre-idea).

There would be more to comment, because you presented since the great landscape till the detailed corner or object (that "Waiting for Birds" Work of Artm, for example, is really intriguing and loved it), but by now I will have in my mind all good images you shared with us, thanks for the good work


----------



## yansa

I thank everyone who has looked in and liked! 



General Electric said:


> Gorgeous city! Wonderful pictures dear Yansa kay:


Thank you very much, dear GE! 



skymantle said:


> Beautiful neighbourhoods and that art nouveau footbridge is just gorgeous. :cheers:


Thanks a lot, skymantle!  More of that stair in a few moments...



Eduarqui said:


> Glad to come back and see all your updates - since Page 121, so I saw many images and would use a lot of paragraphs to comment everything
> 
> Well, I was catched by those Flack Towers, and you said each one could offer space for 30.000 persons... geee, almost all population of Guapimirim could live inside, as a version of recently presented Blade Runner (by the way, that Gasometer City could be a good location for this futuristic film too). And I guess that festival of flowers so close to these towers is a hopeful comment about what is better to have in life  - cannot forget that "constructed trees with pelargonia", very cool (looks like a thetare stage for me).
> 
> Thanks for the links with two turkish singers - I don't know so much about Modern Music in Turkey, so this is a good chance
> 
> So you drived a tractor? I'm envying you right now... and yes, I collect miniature cars: that tiny yellow toy on OEAMTC catched my attention!
> 
> Loved all buildings - the Amalienbad (remember it from a book about Art Nouveau in Europe, the austrian is very distinctive), the "compressed facade", the OEAMTC (cool, loved the interiors, they look like in movement, etc. etc. And that colection "street of contrasts" is wonderful, the paintings on facades are very joyful and nice.
> 
> Logved the Keplerplatz and your recente images with those stairs on the streets - our idea here about "european cities" always includes stairs (Opera and Cinema have much responsability about that pre-idea).
> 
> There would be more to comment, because you presented since the great landscape till the detailed corner or object (that "Waiting for Birds" Work of Artm, for example, is really intriguing and loved it), but by now I will have in my mind all good images you shared with us, thanks for the good work


Dear Eduardo, it's good to have you here with us again!  I thank you so much
for taking the time to look at all my updates since the last time you were here!
Glad that you liked all the buildings I showed, and even took time to listen
to the Turkish music videos. kay: I dived a little deeper into that music
and found out, that the female guest star of the second video does very
good solo projects - I love her voice.

If you are interested in those Flaktowers, like some others here, stay tuned:
Pics of the ones in Arenbergpark will come after Fillgrader Stair and Secession! 
Where shadow, there also is light: Directly beside one of the
towers I found something very nice... I won't reveal more at this moment. 

I already had a short look at your phantastic updates today and tomorrow
will take time to see everything slowly and in detail, dear friend! 


*Special: Fillgrader Stair (1)

Art Deco gem near Mariahilfer Strasse










*Art Deco lamp with lovely street in the background:










From Fillgrader Stair you see one of the nicest reflections in town:










.









The nearby buildings are a wonderful backdrop, and this here houses one of the
(or _the)_ best African stores in town. If you visit, don't miss the cellar! kay:










.









Another beautiful neighbour:










.









This is the view you have standing directly at the bottom of Fillgrader Stair:










.









.









Part 2 will follow soon!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking, and thank you very much for your nice comment, *Christos! 


Special: Fillgrader Stair (2, end)


*Great neighbourhood! 










What a romantic place this is...










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









The reflection seen from the street:










Found at near Gumpendorfer Strasse:










Tomorrow I will check out all your updates, and perhaps start with the pics
from *Secession*. Wish you all a good night!


----------



## Leongname

nice update Silvia!

p.s. love this the 'kingdom of crooked mirrors'


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful details, flowers, and reflections, Silvia! And I like the goose girl, even if she's just a poor girl who looks after the geese rather than a princess in disguise!


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Silvia, nice details & reflections.


----------



## Gratteciel

What a wonderful updates, dear Silvia!
I Spend a very pleasant moment watching your photos so full of beauty.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Leongname

as always great :applause:


----------



## yansa

*Roman , Roberto , skymantle , capricorn , Leon  - *very much appreciated!
Thank you all for coming and liking! 


_*Streetfestival Josefstaedter Strasse 2017 (3)

*_Beautiful street, many visitors!










The refractory shop-window mannequin 










.









A very nice visitor... 










Still life with hats










One day a year the street belongs to the pedestrians!










.









Relaxation treatment 










Decorated with love and good taste










.









The funny dancer










Will be continued!


----------



## Romashka01

As always you take amaizing photographs! 
_A very nice visitor_ and _The funny dancer_ among my favorites kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! :banana:



Romashka01 said:


> As always you take amaizing photographs!
> _A very nice visitor_ and _The funny dancer_ among my favorites kay:


Thank you for your kind comment, dear *Roman! * 


_*Streetfestival Josefstaedter Strasse 2017 (4) 

*_In a good mood...










The chess masters 










Flower power...










Something green for the home...










Wonderful colours...










.









What a master bukett! kay:










Those five harmonika players in the background are very, very special people...
I will tell you about them in the next update!










I was happy to have the chance to listen to this wonderful musician(s) for the first time live...










Such a nice family among the visitors... 










.









And the festival will go on!


----------



## paul62

:applause:Good stuff.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful impressions, dear Silvia!
These beautiful photos are the result of having a good eye and a lot of feeling. :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for being my guests here still , and thank you so much,
dear *Paul, *dear *Roberto,* for your kind comments! :banana:


_*Streetfestival Josefstaedter Strasse 2017 (5) 

*_I'm not quite sure, but this seems to be the mascot of Otto Lechner and
his accordion playing friends. 










*Otto Lechner* is a blind Austrian accordion player extraordinaire, and we had
the pleasure to see a performance with the "Akkordeon Kammerorchester",
including musicians like Heidelinde Gratzl and Florian Zack:
No mainstream music, no mainstream people. All very special, great individualistic
characters.

I searched out two video examples where Otto Lechner can be heard and
seen with other musicians. He has worked with many, many different musicians,
played and melted together different styles, shortly - he makes music 
without borders. 

If you want, listen and enjoy, but don't wait for "mainstream". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64YuY1sQj8Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-u_itOWIkg

The last video includes very interesting, artsy photographs!










There were so many people passing by, the little dog, which looked like a fox,
searched a save place under the table. 





















.









Otto Lechner lives together with Anne Bennent (coming from the famous
Bennent actors family, father Heinz Bennent) in Gars am Kamp, Lower Austria:

http://www.manfredhorvath.at/fotos/xb0083880/

You can click here forward for more photos of the couple.
Photography: Manfred Horvath

Otto Lechner and Anne Bennent have two children.










.









Wonderful Heidelinde Gratzl, you can find a video here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMw6NIOrGzA

(Group La Grappa, they improvise around the Renaissance/Baroque "hit" La Follia. 

Here she is, impressed me without having changed a word...










Florian Zack:










.









Otto Lechner's hands and his instrument...










In the meanwhile...

Stretching! :lol:










The street is ours! kay:










Will be continued...
Another highlight - hot hot hot  - is still to come.


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful set and very informative too. The skeleton piece is cute.


----------



## Koloman

Love the dog that looks like a fox


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your nice comments, dears *skymantle *and *Koloman,
*and thank you all for looking in and liking! 


_*Streetfestival Josefstaedter Strasse 2017 (6)









*_.








.








.








.








.




















The D-Jane 










.









Borough mayor until 2010: Heribert Rahdjian










Borough Mayor since 2010 until today: Mag.a Veronika Mickel-Goettfert










In the background we see a lady in black who is preparing to... 
One last part still to come - stay tuned!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful images! nice time kay: cool shot  lol


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice set of photos again, my dear Silvia.
Very colorful and lively festival. You can see that people enjoy it very much.


----------



## Why-Why

Great street festival shots, Silvia! My favourite is the young lady at #2611.2.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you so much for your friendly, very appreciated
comments, dears *Leon, Roberto *and *Nick! 


Steetfestival Josefstaedter Strasse 2017 (7, end)

How to Tango  


*Here we see *Hernan Toledo *and *Anita Fiferna *preparing for dancing
Tango, Salsa and more. kay:










*Hernan Toledo, *having a dance studio in Josefstadt, was the one who
brought Argentinian Tango to Vienna.

http://www.vidalatinartstudio.com/

Hernan Toledo is a man with much humour, so I choose a video showing
Austrian Sixties superstar *Peter Alexander *(singer, actor, dancer, comedian)
giving a *"Kriminal Tango"* parody. 
(Please listen and look, it's so nice!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zs4H4TqNaQ

First of all two women, one of them with a hat for men , danced the Tango.
And look at those cute little watchers! :lol:










Ole! 










Tango has wonderful legs movements...










*Ui* !!   










Soon several couples took part in the "Tango lessons":










The little boy at the right is watching the steps very closely.
One day he will be a famous Tango dancer. 










The little one...










The spectator 










Big and small spectator :lol:










As background music to the last pic (and also worth watching the beautiful and erotic movements
of the dancers!) I recommend this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTbKm_hA6Lc

The last and my favourite pic: 

What a beautiful woman... What an expression on her face!
That's real Tango feeling...










There would have been some Salsa too (my favourite Latin dance), but at
that time I already was tired from walking the street with all her attractions
for several times and taking hundreds of pics. I nearly wasn't able any more
to master the ten minutes footwalk to my home...

But it all had been worth it! I have made the acquaintance of a very sympathically
doctor specialized in pain therapy. And what I could show here and what
I could see there was only a little part of all the musical and other attractions.

The feast was phantastic, I thank all who did their share to make this such
a wonderful day! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Wonderful storytelling, Silvia. Your speciality.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :applause:


----------



## Benonie

We can feel the ambiance Silvia! :banana:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your kind comments, dears *Jane, Christos *and *Ben! 
*I'm very glad you liked my report from the street festival!

Many thanks also to all who looked in here and liked! 

****************************************************** 

In the light of current events:

The *Park Appartements am Belvedere* celebrated topping out a few days ago.
I strolled there along at the 9th of October on my way to Arsenal.
Here are some snapshots from the building site:










As we can see in the lower part of the pic, the speciality of those buildings
are the stilts!










Architect: *Renzo Piano *(famous for "Centre Pompidou" and "The Shard")

Construction time from February 2016 until - projected - beginning of 2019










.









The complex will have appartements and a hotel.
The appartements will be from 46 - 280 m2, prizes will be from 4000 - 9000 Euro per m2.
2/3 of the appartements are said to be sold yet!










A look from the distance:










Here you can find pictures how the appartements and the group of buildings
as a whole will look when finished:

http://wien.orf.at/news/stories/2871722/

My opinion: I love to live in a historical part of town with rich infrastructure.
These appartement blocks stand in kind of "nowhere land" yet, near a very
frequented street. 

They don't look bad (let's wait until they are finished) and the view will be superb.
Many people will appreciate the neighbourhood to Vienna's Main Train Station,
and with tram D you are at Ringstrasse (1st district) within a few minutes.

The best of all of course is the direct neighbourhood to Belvedere Garden
and Botanical Garden - it's no coincidence that the name of the buildings
refers to Belvedere and it's Park. 

* 

The area there is called "Quartier Belvedere" and one of the busiest building
areas in Vienna. A very tension-filled area where the rich inhabitants of the
noble new apartements and the people from noble Prinz-Eugen-Strasse (along
Palais Schwarzenberg and Belvedere Garden) will meet the poorer people
from neighbouring Guertel and from the worker's area at the other side of
the Main Train Station in Favoriten.

* 

Next to come here:

Inside Neo-Gothic Votiv Church

Little New York at Landstrasse


----------



## skymantle

Excellent report yansa. The apartments seem like they will be for an exclusive market with the location and signature architect. The ground floor 'porches' of the buildings look open with very high ceilings and the apartments appear to be removed from street level, making them look even more exclusive. Not my preferred type of building but I'm sure they'll still be top notch...wouldn't mind one.


----------



## yansa

*For Park Apartements am Belvedere please see previous page! *

Thank you all for looking in and liking at the weekend! 



skymantle said:


> Excellent report yansa. The apartments seem like they will be for an exclusive market with the location and signature architect. The ground floor 'porches' of the buildings look open with very high ceilings and the apartments appear to be removed from street level, making them look even more exclusive. Not my preferred type of building but I'm sure they'll still be top notch...wouldn't mind one.


Thank you for your nice comment, *skymantle! 
*I'm sure those apartments are great, and I dream of a balcony since a long time -
yet I wouldn't change my old flat in Josefstadt against one of the apartments. 


_*Vienna's Neo Gothic Gem: Votiv Church (1)

*_The architect, *Heinrich Ferstel*, was only 26 (!) years old, when he created this wonder of a church!
With 99 meters Votiv Church is the second highest church of our town.
It was built in thankfulness for the fact that the young Emperor Franz Joseph I.
survived an assassination attempt.
The church was consecrated on 24th April 1879.

I've showed the outside before, so today we'll take a look at the inside.

Angels guard the Main Entrance...










We enter and find ourselves in this astonishing room where everything is
leading the eyes and hearts upwards, heavenwards...










If you want - this heavenly choral is sung by the monks of Stift Heiligenkreuz
in Vienna Woods:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiRpXsWlZK4

We now see some details of this house of God, and even atheists will be touched
by the atmosphere of this place. 










.









.









.









.









.









.









Will be continued!


----------



## Benonie

Never heard of that church, but it's really an impressive masterpiece! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Thank you very much for your attractive comments, dear Silvia!
You make us live each photo.
The Votiv Church is really spectacular


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful shots of the Votivkirche, Silvia, but I think the secular beats the sacred in these sets -- your shots of the street tango are simply delightful. Especially love those little and large spectators.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for your interest! 



Benonie said:


> Never heard of that church,


If we can believe Wikipedia, Votivkirche is one of the world's most important
Neo-Gothic sacral buildings, but I think even some people born in Vienna
have never visited the inside of this beautiful church. Saint Stephens Cathedral
steals the show! 



Benonie said:


> but it's really an impressive masterpiece! kay:


Thank you, Ben - yes, definitely it is! I particularly love the look from -
also Neo-Gothic - Town Hall towards Votivkirche, here I found a night pic:

http://homepage.univie.ac.at/peter.wienerroither/pwfoga/de9p08.jpg




Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much for your attractive comments, dear Silvia!
> You make us live each photo.
> The Votiv Church is really spectacular


Thank you for your interest and kind comments, dear Roberto! 



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful shots of the Votivkirche, Silvia, but I think the secular beats the sacred in these sets -- your shots of the street tango are simply delightful. Especially love those little and large spectators.



Thank you so much, Nick! This street tango was one of the highlights
of the festival. I hope they do something of that kind also next year! 


_*Vienna's Neo Gothic Gem: Votive Church (2)

*_I went around in this wonderful church room like in a dream... 










.









 
.









.









.









.









It's a pity that the original coloured glass windows were destroyed in WWII,
and some plans also got lost, so they could not do exact copies later.
But the new windows (I think from the Sixties) also are very impressive!










The baptistry:










Continuation will follow later!


----------



## openlyJane

Such rich yet delicate colours decorating the ceiling of the church. Like being in a jewel box.


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful views, heavenly impressions! Well done, Silvia!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates about Vienna :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :banana:



openlyJane said:


> Such rich yet delicate colours decorating the ceiling of the church. Like being in a jewel box.


Thank you, dear Jane - you found very good words describing the feeling
and impressions one has inside this church! 
Yes, a jewel box - a very big one... 



shik2005 said:


> Wonderful views, heavenly impressions! Well done, Silvia!


Thank you, dear Igor, that's very nice of you! 



christos-greece said:


> Once again very nice updates about Vienna :cheers:


Thank you so much, Christos! 


_*Vienna's Neo Gothic Gem: Votive Church (3)

*_Some more views towards windows and ceiling:










.









.









Very interesting details! Next time when I visit I buy a brochure about the church.










.









The church has wonderful extra rooms and chapels...










Windows with ornamental patterns:










Here and there coloured light falls on the floor...










You don't notice it when you enter the church, but going around you see
how richly Votive Church is decorated:










One last part is still to come!


----------



## capricorn2000

Wow! Votiv church is a gem, I'm so quite impressed specially with the stained glasses.
you know, I'm an avid fan of old architectural styles and I'd seen lots of these when I visited 5 Western European countries way, way back.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> Wow! Votiv church is a gem, I'm so quite impressed specially with the stained glasses.
> you know, I'm an avid fan of old architectural styles and I'd seen lots of these when I visited 5 Western European countries way, way back.


Thank you very much for your nice comment, capricorn! 

As I read that you're such a fan of stained glass I searched out some more
windows pics I've made in Votive Church.

So here comes a little "Extra" before the last part:

_*Vienna's Neo Gothic Gem: Votive Church (4)

Stained Glass









*_
.









.









.









The last part (with Gospel music by an astonishing woman  ) will follow tomorrow.


----------



## buho

Very elegant neogothic church! And it's really high!


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Beautiful photos, Silvia! Thank you very much for showing us all the treasures of Vienna.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! 



buho said:


> Very elegant neogothic church! And it's really high!


Elegant is a good description, buho! The two high, slim white towers can be seen
from many spots in Vienna.
The outside of the church is in renovation since a long time now. I hope,
they get ready until next spring - I plan to make some shots from the outside.

Thank you very much for your nice comment! 



Pop Bogdan said:


> Beautiful photos, Silvia! Thank you very much for showing us all the treasures of Vienna.


Thank you so much for your kind comment, Bogdan, and welcome in my thread! 


_*Vienna's Neo Gothic Gem: Votive Church (5, end)

*_Today it's Sunday, we could have some music. 
I'm a great friend of gospel music, the wonderful Mahalia Jackson for example.
But today I will introduce to you a very special person and singer,
maybe not so well known to populace:

*Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Take My Hand Precious Lord 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdgM-awfxTE










*.









.









.









.









So many interesting symbols... This nearly reminds of some Tarot cards... 









 
View to the Main Altar:










.









One of the beautiful figures at the Main Entrance:










If you enjoyed the song by Sister Rosetta Tharpe, then please also check out
this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOrhjgt-_Qc

and much more about her at YouTube!
She is such a nice and humorous woman, one of the early gospel-, blues-
and even rock n roll-ladies. 

* 

Next I will show you one place in our 3rd district where I personally can get
a little "New York Feeling".


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking, Igor and Christos, and for your nice comment, Christos! 

Before "Little New York" (will probably come today evening) I _must_ show you
this intermezzo:

_*Vienna Today - The Autumnal Vineyard

*_This is _not_ Lower Austria.
This is _within _the borders of Vienna, in the 17th district!

I was born not far from this vineyard. 










.









.


----------



## skymantle

Your pics after the biblical statue with the vines is heavenly. :angel: You're from paradise yansa.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for coming in and liking, dears *Leon, Christi *and *George! 


New York Feeling
In Landstrasse 

*Nobody visits Vienna for it's skyscrapers.
Visitors come for Franz and Sisi, Heurigen and Schnitzel, Klimt and Schiele,
Schoenbrunn and Wiener Walzer, Mozart and Schubert. If someone wants to see 
spectacular skyscrapers, he goes to New York, Hongkong, Dubai...

The people in Vienna didn't like to have skyscrapers in their city for a long time.
Now the acceptance is better (a little, I hope ), but we are in default now
and never will be among the spectacular skyscraper cities of this world.

Nevertheless - there are three areas in Vienna where I personally get a 
little "New York feeling": Donaucity, Wienerberg and... Landstrasse, the 3rd district.

We will see Donaucity again soon, but today please let me give you some
impressions of Landstrasse around "Bahnhof Wien-Mitte":










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.


----------



## yansa

skymantle said:


> Your pics after the biblical statue with the vines is heavenly. :angel: You're from paradise yansa.


Wine is an integral part of the Holy Bible ("Ich bin der Weinstock, ihr seid
die Reben"). 
Thank you so much for your nice comment, dear *skymantle! *


----------



## Romashka01

Delightful photos!! :applause:
Votiv church is beyond gorgeous! Also like the Autumnal Vineyard and "New York Feeling" kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic updates, dear Silvia! I enjoyed every little detail.
The Votive Church is absolutely amazing! I can almost imagine a mass in that beautiful place.
Beautiful vineyards with those beautiful autumn colors!
The designs of Donaucity buildings look very modern.


----------



## skymantle

Lovely update....yummy too.  I especially like the pic with the Historisches Museum (?) in the background. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

No more chocolate for you for a while......


----------



## Koloman

What a delicious meal this must have been....Looks really tasty!


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic new set, dear Silvia!
My favourite the wonderful view of the dome through the flowers.
Beautiful restaurant and... those dishes look delicious.


----------



## yansa

Many thanks for liking, and thank you so much for your kind words, dears
*skymantle, Jane, Koloman *and *Roberto*! 

The building with the dome is the *Museum of Natural History*, and to the little *meal*:
The lemonade was a composition of the restaurant, I think, very refreshing,
the goat cheese with artichokes, black olives and tomatoes was a starter
(to save money , tasted delicious), and three filled chocolates made it perfect.  



openlyJane said:


> No more chocolate for you for a while......


Impossible, Jane! I'm addicted! 


_*Some New Impressions of Vienna's Well Known Places (7)

*_*Schoenbrunn today 

*The day started very foggy, but in the afternoon the sun was bright and turned
the Schoenbrunn Garden into an Autumnal paradise...










.









.









.









I call him the "Snake Tree" 










.









The attractive "fight" between fog and sun...










The Palace in the warm light of beginning evening...










.









The leaves also turn partly pink:










I have a second part of Schoenbrunn - you must see the red hedge!


----------



## yansa

_*Some New Impressions of Vienna's Well Known Places (8)

*_*Schoenbrunn today

*The long hedge at one side of the Palace (it's the hedge surrounding the
Kronprinzengarten) has turned into a deep red which contrasts wonderfully
to the dark green pavillions:










.









.









The Palace in my eyes is "architecture of harmony". The building has a relaxing
influence, especially in the evenings when only a few visitors slowly stroll
through the park...
Here are some impressions:










.









.









.









.









.









Sundown comes early these days...










The lion and I wish a good night to you all!


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice new photos, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

So many beautiful images to catch up with, Silvia, it's almost overwhelming. I'll single out that beautiful one of the "fight" between fog and sun at Schoenbrunn, where it seems to me that you capture a moment where art and nature are perfectly in harmony.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wonderful few last sets! Especially the two last ones. Just amazing!


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice new photos, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 



Why-Why said:


> So many beautiful images to catch up with, Silvia, it's almost overwhelming. I'll single out that beautiful one of the "fight" between fog and sun at Schoenbrunn, *where it seems to me that you capture a moment where art and nature are perfectly in harmony*.


Thank you, Nick!  What you say here would be a good description for
the whole park and it's buildings and statues! kay:




Skopje/Скопје;142993748 said:


> Wonderful few last sets! Especially the two last ones. Just amazing!


Thank you, George - I'm glad you like them so much! 

Thanks to all who liked, very appreciated! :banana:


_*Some New Impressions of Vienna's Well Known Places (9, end)

*_*1st district and Karlsplatz










*.









.









.









.









In a hidden corner at Karlsplatz you can find a nice small fountain with
putto and fish...










... and lovely frogs 










.









With those two ladies we say goodbye to nostalgia... -










.








 
Next we'll see some parts of modern Vienna!


----------



## yansa

Many thanks to all who looked in and liked! 

Vienna today:










More of this in a few days!


----------



## Benonie

:applause: Wow! Your latest updates are superb! Too many favorites, the sweets look tasty, the autumn pictures atmospheric, the parks and palaces gorgeous.

This one is top!


----------



## Why-Why

^^Totally agree with Ben about this one!

And just beautiful sculptural details in the last set. The frog fountain is extraordinary.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, *dear Ben, dear Nick, *for your nice comments! 
I'm glad you like the pics!

Today I waited two hours in vain at Heldenplatz for the landing of several
Bundesheer helicopters. They couldn't start in Langenlebarn (their base)
because of dense fog. 
Now it's not sure when they will arrive in Vienna, but I hope I can catch
them with my camera one of the next days. 

Austria celebrates it's National Day on October 26th, and until then there
will be many interesting attractions and activities around our Bundesheer
(Austrian Army).

I could take some good shots already today, and you will see the best of them
in a little while.


----------



## yansa

_*The Unknown South of Vienna (1)

*_We'll make some non-touristic stuff and take a little ride with U6, leaving
at the stations

*Tscherttegasse - Am Schoepfwerk - Alterlaa - Erlaaer Strasse - Perfektastrasse - Siebenhirten.

*We start at the Station Tscherttegasse, from where we can see at the right
in the distance some "dinosaurs" among the Vienna Skyscrapers  - Wohnpark Alterlaa.










Still near Station Tscherttegasse:










The Underground from above. 
I think this one is a T1, built by Bombardier Wien.










We have reached the station Am Schoepfwerk:










Next set will be about Wohnpark Alterlaa.


----------



## openlyJane

The Schoenboum gardens are just splendid, like so much in Vienna. How privileged to be able to enjoy such wonders on a daily basis.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! I enjoyed your lovely pictures,dear Silvia :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

The photos of these sets are spectacular, dear Silvia!
I am fascinated by the shapes and colors of autumn!
I would never want to leave this beautiful path.


----------



## shik2005

Many lovely pics. Beautiful path


----------



## yansa

I thank everyone for visiting and liking, and thank you so much for your 
kind comments, dears *Jane, Roman, Roberto *and *Igor! 

@Jane: *Sometimes I call the Schoenbrunn Garden my "second living room". 
I was there so often that I feel very at home there...


_*The Unknown South of Vienna (2)

*_*Wohnpark Alterlaa

*is one of the biggest housing complexes in Austria, consisting of three blocks
of buildings, having an area of 240.000 m2 (!) with about 3.200 flats.

Built 1973 - 1985
Architect: Harry Glueck


Alterlaa is a "town in the town", having a good infrastructure with schools,
church, shops, a park and even swimming pool on the roofs of the buildings
(and much more...).


You can see more pictures of Wohnpark Alterlaa at this page:


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wohnpark_Alterlaa




It's raining, so we look up to the Alterlaa skyscrapers standing under the
colourful glass roof of the passage from the Shopping Center to the buildings:
​









The flats in the lower part of the buildings have 4m2 plant boxes, and we see,
that the people use them! Some of them have little private "forests". 










Following some impressions from the big shopping area:










.









.









.









Looking back to the buildings:










.









Opinion polls have shown that the inhabitants there are very content with their living situation!

The next set will lead us further South.


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Impressive military updates :applause:


Thank you also very much, dear *Igor! *


----------



## openlyJane

The bride looks beautiful, but her husband looks relatively under-dressed by comparison. I think a waist-coat looks very smart and wearing one would have made him look a bit more suitably dressed for the occasion. :lovethem:


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> The bride looks beautiful, but her husband looks relatively under-dressed by comparison. I think a waist-coat looks very smart and wearing one would have made him look a bit more suitably dressed for the occasion. :lovethem:


I think they are perfect the way they are. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

There are some wonderful, bizarre contrasts in this set, Silvia! And what a pity that the newlyweds didn't also try to get the helicopter into their wedding snaps!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



Why-Why said:


> There are some wonderful, bizarre contrasts in this set, Silvia! And what a pity that the newlyweds didn't also try to get the helicopter into their wedding snaps!


Vienna is full of interesting contrasts, Nick! 


Preparation for Austrian National Day (5) 

This song and video is an all time favourite of mine and fits well to the flying theme -

*Laid Back - Bakerman 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JAFppD_cGY

*Video and song are really cool, I recommend to look at this. 

Both *Alouette III* helicopters can be found near Burgtheater. One of them
has landed at the flat roof of the Military Headquarters:










Here you can see both helicopters:










Our Bundesheer also has female pilots. Here you can see a pic of the first
two of them kay:

http://www.bundesheer.at/pool/img/251005_wg_017.jpg

Cool, isn't it? 

http://www.bundesheer.at/pool/img/20111005_135606_01.jpg

One great thing about the Alouette is the view in all directions that the
pilots have:










Let's do a look into the cockpit:










Tank, soldiers and Town Hall










One last set of the preparation (! ) for Oct. 26th is still to follow.


----------



## Gratteciel

Army and love... beautiful and unexpected combination, dear Silvia!
Gorgeous helicopters. The Black Hawk is very impressive!


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Army and love... beautiful and unexpected combination, dear Silvia!
> Gorgeous helicopters. The Black Hawk is very impressive!


Thank you for your kind comment, dear *Roberto,* and thank you all for liking! 


Preparation for Austrian National Day (6, end)

Little boy in big truck 










We can be so thankful that this is only a presentation - in peace!










This boys are old enough to play with guns. 










Interested visitors










The outfit of the left one looks particularly cool... 










One of my favourite sujets:










The flight simulator is very popular:










The Alouette is getting ready for the night...










... and I see the sun go down behind Parliament on my way home...










.









At the *26th of October* I hope to catch some glimpse at the swearing-in of the recruits,
the work of the army dogs and eventually the start of one of the helicopters -
if they plan to leave at this day.

In the meantime you will see pics from a round tour in *Donau City*.


----------



## Leongname

very nice and very interesting images of National Day, Silvia! Love it! many favorites :applause:

p.s. the final photo in this set is very impressive!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

http://mobil.krone.at/589658

most beautiful vienna photo award - big chance for you Silvia


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> very nice and very interesting images of National Day, Silvia! Love it! many favorites :applause:
> 
> p.s. the final photo in this set is very impressive!


Thank you very much for your nice words, *Leon*! 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> http://mobil.krone.at/589658
> 
> most beautiful vienna photo award - big chance for you Silvia


Many thanks,* VRZ*, for this good tipp!  I've sent them some questions
and will decide after having their answer if I take part in this contest or not.

Thank you all for liking! 


Skyscrapers Donau City

Please let me invite you to a round walk in Donau City, 22nd district (Donaustadt)!
When I first showed you Donau City it was covered with fog. Second time
we looked down from DC Tower, Vienna's highest building. This time we'll go
for an amble in bright sunshine and will have clear sight at a lot of concrete. 

I go there with Underground 1 and always get out one station earlier at
Reichsbruecke to enjoy the view over the River Danube:










The next stop of U1, Kaisermuehlen - Vienna International Center (VIC), is one
of the most exciting Underground Stations of Vienna. Here's why:










Another nice view from the station: We see the Underground (like a big silver
caterpillar), the beautiful church at Mexikoplatz, and the Riesenrad in Wiener Prater 
in the distance:










Getting out of the Underground and crossing a street we have a view to
Austrias Highest (the slim dark one):










He is my favourite, and we will meet him again later.
First we take a glass roofed path near UNO CITY and move towards Mischek Tower.
Here a worker is cleaning the glass roof, while we have a part view to the
buildings of UNO CITY:










To the left we see that there are areas where pedestrians would not find a
space to walk or rest, but for cars there is provided everything:










In the foreground a nice sculpture by Austrian artist Fritz Wotruba ("Grosse Skulptur", 1965).
A wide space and much concrete...
We can feel what will be the main point to critizise in this whole area!










A look back to the high ones...










UNO CITY was built under former Austrian Chancellor Bruno Kreisky (Architect: Johann Staber,
construction period: 1973 - 1979). Main part of the people in Vienna didn't
like it in the beginning.  
UNO CITY is also called Vienna International Center.










Austria's biggest Congress Center, the Austria Center Vienna, also is part of
the UNO CITY complex. Here we see the eye-catching projecting roof.
I'm not sure if I really like it, but it's a landmark, no doubt.









 
This lonely woman shows us the vast space and it's emptyness! No place to
rest for pedestrians, no protection of sun or rain... You know, there are
people with fear to cross very big squares - this one must be a horror for them. 










So now we are in search for a little green, and for a place for human beings
to sit down, rest and have a drink. 
Will be continued tomorrow - stay tuned!


----------



## Benonie

Impressive architecture! UNO CITY reminds me of Toronto city hall.


----------



## capricorn2000

gorgeous modern skyline...
btw Silvia, do you dance the Viennese Waltz? - just a trivial question out of the blues.


----------



## Why-Why

Your last image says it all, Silvia. Loneliness, agoraphobia, intimidation, alienation ... the opposite of what Vienna should stand for. What were the planners thinking, I wonder?


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for visiting and liking! :banana:



Benonie said:


> Impressive architecture! UNO CITY reminds me of Toronto city hall.


Thank you, Ben!  Yes, there is a similarity, and the Toronto City Hall was
built earlier. 



capricorn2000 said:


> gorgeous modern skyline...
> btw Silvia, do you dance the Viennese Waltz? - just a trivial question out of the blues.


Thank you for commenting, capricorn!  Indeed, some of the skyscrapers
there are really exciting!
Oh, dancing... When I was young I danced everything, Standard and Latin,
also Wiener Walzer . My favourite dance was Rumba.
But Cervical Dystonia made an end to dancing and some other things...
I don't give up the hope to be able to dance again one day, and then I will
learn Salsa, and perhaps the American Line Dance, both are just fine. 



Why-Why said:


> Your last image says it all, Silvia. Loneliness, agoraphobia, intimidation, alienation ... the opposite of what Vienna should stand for. What were the planners thinking, I wonder?


Thank you, Nick!  The planners there must have had something in mind, but
for sure not the needs of "normal people", pedestrians. But we will find some
signs of hope in one of the following sets.

Here I have to apologize: You all will have to be patient a little bit until I
continue with Donau City. Today was such a wonderful festivity and information
exhibition at Rathausplatz that I will do this pics first - to stay current.
I will continue with Donau City as soon as the big festivities around our
National Day are over! 


*Vienna Safety Day (1)

*One day before our National Day Vienna had it's Safety Day at Rathausplatz,
a day where all the big organisations of our town showed their equipment
and the members communicated with the interested people.
You will see our Fire Brigade, Police, Rettung, Red Cross, Malteser, OEAMTC
Rettungshelikopter and many things more. 

This funny thing is a vapor protective suit:










This day both at Rathausplatz as well as by our Bundesheer was especially
dedicated to the schoolchildren.
Here we see a group of children enjoying the interesting things that were to
explore today. 










This two friendly young people are members of the Malteser organisation kay: :










Everybody was in a good mood today, also this nice member of the Red Cross -
here with a funny "patient" 










I'm quite lucky having VIPs running into my camera in the last days - 
this is Vienna's Landespolizeivizepraesident (Vize President of Vienna Police)
*Karl Mahrer:










*This group of children will have the chance to explore one of the big cars
of the Fire Brigade. 










Some equipment of our Fire Brigade:










Every visitor who wanted was lifted up by the Fire Brigade to the milky sun...









 
.









... and of course back to ground again! 










Will be continued today!


----------



## yansa

*Vienna Safety Day (2)

*Friendly member of Wiener Rettung with an ambulance:










Vienna was in festivity mood today...










... and very beautiful! 










A little explorer 










You guess what comes next... 










Pilot Cpt. R. Holzinger showed interested visitors...










... the OEAMTC rescue helicopter "Christophorus 9". kay:





















View from Burgtheater to Town Hall:










.









Will be continued today!


----------



## Benonie

Great set Silvia. I love the people with the milky sun and this one!


----------



## paul62

A good mixture. Great shots.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you very much for your kind comments,
dears *Ben *and *Paul! *Glad you like my little report! 


*Vienna Safety Day (3)

*At my way from Rathausplatz to Heldenplatz I suddenly saw a Kurdish demonstration
rushing to Parliament (snap shots from out of the tram):










.









Here seen from the other side of Ringstrasse - the colourful flags give such
a nice picture. 










.









So you see Vienna really was in *action* today. :lol:
And it still goes on...

Reaching Heldenplatz: No sorrow that our army does this woman any harm. 
This female hero (slightly over 20  ) is prepared for a little journey through
the air. 










And here she goes! Bravo! :applause:










And the next one! 










Look at this young hero... - he seems completely relaxed. 










My applause to everyone who went down there - you all were great! :applause:










One last part still to come.


----------



## yansa

*Vienna Safety Day (4)

*(and Army preparing National Day, and preparation for opening festivity
of the new World Museum, and... - Vienna very alive these days!  )


Today evening there will be a festivity with musicians, dancers, singers
from all over the world (feast arranged by artist Andre Heller) for the opening
of the new World Museum (former "Voelkerkundemuseum", situated in a part
of Hofburg).










Here we see two impressions of the rehearsal for this festivity:










Those two dancers were wonderful, he very acrobatic, she very elegant and
expressive! kay:










Leaving Heldenplatz and coming to "Aeusseres Burgtor"...

Obviously a very important mobile call... 










This is the "Garde", the ones with the red caps: Military Police.










In communication with the visitors:










A second Bruce Willis.  Could be starring in an action film. 










... and here his motorbike:










This was a wonderful day! 
My only sorrow for tomorrow is that my health constitution doesn't allow to
see all the activities I would like to see. But I'll do my best and will report again.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## falp6

Wonderful pics! I think that Vienna mixes very good the old with the modern.


----------



## shik2005

Great updates, Silvia! :applause: 
And I wish you more health!


----------



## General Electric

Amazing updates...

The army pictures, Donaustadt, the safety day: I love every shots kay:


----------



## yansa

*Preparations for National Day see previous pages! 

*Thank you all for coming in and liking! :banana:



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you, Christos! 



falp6 said:


> Wonderful pics! I think that Vienna mixes very good the old with the modern.


Thank you for your nice comment, falp! 



shik2005 said:


> Great updates, Silvia! :applause:
> And I wish you more health!


Thank you so much, Igor (and Nick)! 



General Electric said:


> Amazing updates...
> 
> The army pictures, Donaustadt, the safety day: I love every shots kay:


That's so kind of you, GE, I thank you very much! 


Austria National Day - 26th October 2017 

Background music suggestion:

*Johnny Winter - I'm Good 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abxYSf-vwHI

*"I'm good", sings Johnny Winter here, meaning something different. 
Let me change this into "We're good" (we Austrians). No, too arrogant.
Let me say, it's good to live here. I love my country. 
I'm very thankful to live here!












So cute! 










.









More impressions will follow tomorrow!


----------



## General Electric

Really nice, I look forward to seeing more


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, dear Silvia!
If the preparations for the National Day were so beautiful, I can not wait to see what follows.
In addition, the beautiful architecture of Vienna is a fantastic setting for these festivities.
A big thank you.


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks for your reportage kay: Cool pics!
and I wish you great health,dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

I want to thank you all very much for the many likings! 



General Electric said:


> Really nice, I look forward to seeing more


Thank you, GE - I will continue today! 



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful updates, dear Silvia!
> If the preparations for the National Day were so beautiful, I can not wait to see what follows.
> In addition, the beautiful architecture of Vienna is a fantastic setting for these festivities.
> A big thank you.


I thank _you, _dear Roberto, for you always so kind comments! 
Yes, the places where the event took place belong to Vienna's best known
historic area.



Romashka01 said:


> Thanks for your reportage kay: Cool pics!
> and I wish you great health,dear Silvia!


Thank you so much, my dear friend! 


Vienna National Day 2017 (1) 

The recruits, guarded by the "Militaerstreife", are marching to the place
of their swearing-in (Heldenplatz):










If not standing in the first row of the crowd or not being 2m tall , the only
chance to get pics was to hold up the camera and take "blind shots":










Excited waiting for the Austrian heads of state...










I must find out who those colourful soldiers in historic uniforms are. People
murmured of a "delegation from the former Crown Lands"...










A nice moment: The Garde Music is marching in! 










The man in the foreground wears a typical Austrian hat which can be seen
nowadays mainly in rural areas, worn by people with a more conservative way
of thinking.










The pitturesque delegation has built a formation in the center of the place:










What most people probably missed: The sky was beautiful, cirrus clouds
building white "flames". Those clouds tell us about coming weather change,
and the weather forecast prognosticates rain and storm up to 120 km/h (!)
for the coming weekend!
So Austria was lucky to have the last sunny day at the 26th October for
happy festivities. 










Will be continued later!


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful clouds, funny looking delegation... :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Thank you for commenting, capricorn!  Indeed, some of the skyscrapers
> there are really exciting!
> Oh, dancing... When I was young I danced everything, Standard and Latin,
> also Wiener Walzer . My favourite dance was Rumba.
> But Cervical Dystonia made an end to dancing and some other things...
> I don't give up the hope to be able to dance again one day, and then I will
> learn Salsa, and perhaps the American Line Dance, both are just fine.


Let's dance the rumba then (the dance of love, they say) actually< I don't have any formal lessons but my brother had, and he competed (non pro). he taught me a little of this and that and brought me to ballroom dancing where I danced with several ladies who are really good and some of them taught me some steps and I think I became a social dancer. But I stop dancing for the last 3 years and spend my summer instead at the PNE to watch concerts every night for 2 weeks.
Anyways, I love your shots of your National Day celebration, impressive armed forces. have fun!


----------



## General Electric

The old red and blue uniforms are definitely not suited to combat. The clouds are amazing, well seen dear yansa kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 
Thank you so much for your nice comments, dears *Igor *and *GE! 

GE,* would be very funny to see them combat in such uniforms! :lol:



capricorn2000 said:


> Let's dance the rumba then (the dance of love, they say) actually< I don't have any formal lessons but my brother had, and he competed (non pro). he taught me a little of this and that and brought me to ballroom dancing where I danced with several ladies who are really good and some of them taught me some steps and I think I became a social dancer. But I stop dancing for the last 3 years and spend my summer instead at the PNE to watch concerts every night for 2 weeks.
> Anyways, I love your shots of your National Day celebration, impressive armed forces. have fun!


Oh yes, rumba, dance of love... - we only have to watch the profis
dancing rumba, very hot stuff sometimes. 
I'm glad you loved to dance too, capricorn!
I never was profi, only visited the dancing school, making a basic course
and a silver course. And also danced in the disco, of course. 

Glad you like my pics of National Day celebrations and will continue now! 


Vienna National Day 2017 (2)

I made some shots from out of the crowd...










.









Meanwhile the VIPs had arrived. 
From left to right:

Minister of Defence Hans Peter Doskozil, Chancellor Christina Kern, President Alexander van der Bellen:










I didn't want to hear the speeches of the politicians and began to stroll around. 

Everyone tried to have a good position for making pics:










There was a good feeling of safety at every moment of the celebration:










View to "Aeusseres Burgtor": People very interested in the military equipment. In the Background Maria Theresia, Museum Quarter and the Flaktower
in Stiftskaserne.










Wiener and visitors from all over the world had a good time together with
our army. 










.









The Aeussere Burgtor (Door to Heldenplatz and Hofburg from Ringstrasse)
was very safe this day. 










.









It was impossible for one person to see *everything *of this big event.
Who wants can detect some other aspects of the celebrations in this short
video by our army:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZnZ6OK-Ezs

Two parts still to follow!


----------



## General Electric

yansa said:


> GE,[/B] would be very funny to see them combat in such uniforms! :lol:


It depends for whom... :lol:

French uniforms at the beginning of the First World War were similar! They do not have to laugh, unlike German...

Btw, nice pictures kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



General Electric said:


> It depends for whom... :lol:
> 
> French uniforms at the beginning of the First World War were similar! They do not have to laugh, unlike German...


Sometimes I wish I could write here in German language.
Of course I didn't want to send them to a real war. 
Was more an abstract phantasy.

Sorry for causing misunderstandings!



General Electric said:


> Btw, nice pictures kay:


Thank you, GE!


Austria National Day 2017 (3) 

Here I only took a short look (the room was male dominated ) - long enough
to see what I was interested in: Our army uses a P80 / Glock 17 (left in the picture,
and here in a link

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glock_17










One of the entrances to Heldenplatz - like a bottleneck where the crowd 
floated through...










I went to the near Underground station to buy something to eat -
and saw him... 










Needed a little rest and sat down in Volksgarten.
Then walked back towards Heldenplatz again.

The swearing-in was to hear from far - they were quite loud. 
Here you can see the masses of visitors that enjoyed that day:










.









A little later I was under the few lucky ones who could see the leaving Garde
from very near. kay:










.









.









I was back early enough to see all three paratroopers gliding down. 
Of two of them I could get a fine shot - one you have seen yesterday,
the next is here:










That's a very handsome one.
And I don't mean the tank. 
Looks like we are in the woods - but this is Ringstrasse.










I went home to rest a little bit, then returned later for the take-off of the Alouette. 
You will see that in the last set.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for coming in and liking! 


Vienna National Day (4, end) 

This is all about the helicopters which I love, as you know. 
As I mentioned before, Austrian Army also has female pilots, and here I've found
a video about women at Bundesheer: An army sportswoman visits a female
member of the Militaerstreife (Military Police). The place you see in this video,
Arsenal, is very interesting, and I will show you pics of it some day.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAw5T0RYHaM

As I returned to the celebrations in the evening, I was very tired.
Ringstrasse, Heldenplatz, Rathauspark... all that places were crowded.
It can be very stressful for a person with handicap to move in a crowd -
but it was all worth it, because in the end I could see the take-off of the
Alouettes!  :banana: 

First I must admit that I bought one of the 1m big balloons that were sold
everywhere that day: A blue-white Police helicopter.  You can see one of
them in this picture:










Now that helicopter elevates in my flat. 

Impression of the place where the two Alouettes were "parking":










Before take-off the helicopters must run through an accurately safety check,
so we had to wait about 45 minutes there before they startet...

In the following you see how the helicopter is made ready for take-off.










.









.









.









Then finally the moment we all had waited for: Take-off! 










.









.









Joyful moments, and for me the end of a great day. 
Next year my focus will be at the landing of Black Hawk, the army and police dogs,
and some combat demontrations of special units of army and police.


----------



## skymantle

Interesting updates yansa. I'm a fan of helicopters too.  :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

wonderful day, Sylvia! :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Great report Silvia! kay:

And what a cute little dog !


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking the helicopters! 



skymantle said:


> Interesting updates yansa. I'm a fan of helicopters too.  :cheers:


That's great, skymantle!  Did you ever have the chance to fly in one?
Thank you for your nice comment!



Leongname said:


> wonderful day, Sylvia! :applause:


Yes, it was, Leon!  Thank you for coming in and commenting!



Benonie said:


> Great report Silvia! kay:
> 
> And what a cute little dog !


Such a nice, friendly dog, Ben! 
Thank you for your kind words!


Vienna yesterday: Awesome cloud behind Maria Theresia Monument









.








.










Vienna today: Visit at the new World Museum

Two Catrinas looking into the central pillared hall:









.








 
At the way home over Autumnal Ringstrasse...










The World Museum is such a gem - it exceeded my expectations...
Will give you a report of it later.

Today evening or tomorrow I will continue with the skyscrapers of Danube City. Will we find a flower between all the concrete?  Let's see...


----------



## Why-Why

I love your cloud pictures, Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! I am very happy that the Day of the Dead begins to be celebrated in Vienna!
The skeleton with the feather crown of Moctezuma is wonderful! Once I saw on television that the curators of the museum had done almost miracles to keep this piece in good condition.
Thank you very much for showing this, dear Silvia!


----------



## Eduarqui

Impressive historic architecture on your new World Museum, guess it fits well with everything exposed inside - the Day of Los Muertos from México will have a great stage there (Day of Death in Brazil is November 2th - holiday reserved to visit the cemeteries, I do this each year).

And, about your question: 



yansa said:


> When is your birthday, dear Eduardo?


It isn't far from your day - november too, but day 26 (sagitarius - this explains my interest about horses, although I don't ride one for a long time, maybe because I'm half horse already  ).


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much for coming in and liking! 
Many thanks for your very appreciated comments, dears *Leon, Ben, Christos,
Salazar Rick *(welcome in my thread!  please stay tuned - more of
Mexican art is coming soon!), *Igor, Roberto *and *Eduardo! *



Gratteciel said:


> Wow! I am very happy that the Day of the Dead begins to be celebrated in Vienna!
> The skeleton with the feather crown of Moctezuma is wonderful! Once I saw on television that *the curators of the museum had done almost miracles to keep this piece in good conditio*n.
> Thank you very much for showing this, dear Silvia!


There were some discussions in the past about bringing the Feather Crown
back to Mexico. But experts of _both _countries were against it and said the
precious piece would not survive the transport.
So I think Vienna and this gorgeous renewed museum are a good place for
the Feather Crown and the experts will do their best to keep it in good
conditions as long as possible! 

I'm glad you liked my pics, dear Roberto! 
After a little intermezzo (Allerheiligen) I will continue with the museum set
and show some more Mexican and international art!



Eduarqui said:


> Impressive historic architecture on your new World Museum, guess it fits well with everything exposed inside - the Day of Los Muertos from México will have a great stage there (*Day of Death in Brazil is November 2th - holiday reserved to visit the cemeteries, I do this each year*).
> 
> And, about your question:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't far from your day - *november too, but day 26 (sagitarius* - this explains my interest about horses, although I don't ride one for a long time, maybe because I'm half horse already  ).


Thank you for your nice comment, dear Eduardo, and thanks also for
telling us your birth date!  Sagittarius, like my cousin! 

In Austria the same as in Brazil: 1st and 2nd November are reserved for
going to the mass (a part of the Catholics here ) and visiting the graves,
bringing new flower decoration and lights.

Dear friends, I will continue with the World Museum as soon as Allerheiligen
is over! Before we see some pics showing how Allerheiligen (All Saints) is celebrated
in Austria.


Allerheiligen in Vienna (1)

As the name says (Allerheiligen = All Saints), the 1st of November in Austria
is the day where Christs commemorate all saints. The 2nd of November is
called Allerseelen (All Souls), the day of the dead. This time is celebrated
with going to the mass (only a part of the Catholics in Vienna go to church)
and visiting dead relatives at the cemeteries, decorating the graves and
bring lights as sign of hope.

The people in Vienna are said to have a special relation to death: On one
hand modern man tries to push death in the back of his mind , on the other
hand, especially in Vienna, cemeteries, funerals ("A schene Leich"  )
and everything around it have a curious attraction on many people. Many
"Wienerlieder" (Viennese folk songs) are about death, often in a kind of
black humour: "Verkaufts mei Gwand, i fahr in Himmel" = Sell my clothes,
I go to heaven ).

Yesterday I was at Ottakringer Cemetery, lovely situated on a hill in the
16th district, and tried to catch the Allerheiligen- and Novemberatmosphere...

If you want to hear music while looking at the pics:

*Cello Music by Antonio Vivaldi...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSg-zh0qsXY












*I met some very old looking ravens at the cemetery... 










.










.









.









.









.









.







 
.









.









One last set still to follow.


----------



## yansa

Allerheiligen in Vienna (2, end) 

Have you ever seen and heard a "raven conference"?  Sometimes many
ravens gather in one place, sitting with a little distance to each other, and
seem to hold a conference about an important issue.  I saw that two times
in my life, once in my backyard (astonishing, at every roof there sat several
ravens, and they all really seemed to talk with one another), the second
time yesterday at the Ottakring Cemetery.

Ravens are magic, they were holy animals in almost every old culture worldwide.










.









This is a row of very old graves...










.









.









.









.









.




















.









.









*

This was very "Viennese", and nearly also a hommage to Edgar Allan Poe. 
Before you get to sad:

*Vienna today*

The Christmas tree for the Christmas market has arrived in Schoenbrunn!










And I found some mushrooms in the Schoenbrunn Park (let them grow, I never
take mushrooms with me):










Poisonous or not? 

*@George: *Your tip with the brown stink bugs was of great help for me, thank
you very much! 
I think the ones I found in Botanical Garden is the green variety, look here:

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nezara_viridula_Ninfa_(Heteroptera,_Pentatomidae)_(3).jpg

Spectacular in colour and pattern, what a beauty! kay:

*

Next to come: Continuation of World Museum!


----------



## Why-Why

I love ravens and old cemeteries, Silvia, so it doesn't get any better than your last beautiful Allerheiligen sets! And what a magnificent new museum in Vienna that is--really looking forward to more from there.


----------



## Leongname

that's cool Silvia! you brought very dramatic colours to those photos of cemetery. also very nice are images of ravens. like it
kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Enjoyed very much the atmospheric colors and a sense of misty in your cemetery photographs - I appreciated very much the ravens meeting (no ravens here, as much as I can remember - only in the movies with Vincent Price...).


----------



## shik2005

Very atmospheric and poetic updates, Silvia! Great pics, ravens, old cemetery misty light... :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everybody who visited and liked! 
Your kind comments are much appreciated, dears *Nick, Leon, Eduardo *and *Igor -
*thank you so much for it! :banana:

*Cemetery Ottakring *has some very old parts (you have to search a little,
the area is very large), and the view is great: From the upper parts you
have a view to the vineyards and hills of Vienna Woods, and to the skyscrapers
of Danube City. kay:

I will continue now with pics from our World Museum and show you some
more very precious pieces of art from the big Mexican room.
Parts of the exhibition rooms are very dark (probably to protect the precious
collection), 
so please don't mind if not every pic is perfectly sharp!


First Impression of Vienna's New World Museum (2) 










.









.









.










.









So lovely! 










.









A whole "museum shrine" for *Virgen Santissima de Guadelupe:










*Fabulous feather work:










*Quetzal, *the holy bird:










And her you can see the real *Feather Crown of Moctezuma,* the most
precious piece of the collection:










Will be continued with *Brazil!  *


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow, great sets, especially I like the two ones with the ravens kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Love the images of Ottakringer cemetery, Silvia. I love cemeteries myself; in fact I once imagined creating a specialist tour company: 'Great Graveyards of the World'.

Love the ravens too - in fact, love black birds of all type.


----------



## General Electric

Sumptuous pictures :applause: Vienna have everything: modern and old district, beautiful green area, culture, and many more...

I love your pics from cemetery, very atmospheric :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful sets, engaging and eerily interesting. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Dear Silvia,
Your photos of the cemetery are just fantastic. The angles you chose, the colors and the whole setting are wonderful!
The photo where there is a grave with the broken cross is very impressive.
Thank you very much for the photos of the Museum of the New World of Vienna and for showing the room dedicated to Mexico. :hug:


----------



## General Electric

yansa said:


> Sometimes I wish I could write here in German language.
> Of course I didn't want to send them to a real war.
> Was more an abstract phantasy.
> 
> Sorry for causing misunderstandings!


Sorry for the late answer, i forgot.

No problem dear yansa, I well understand what you want to say! My answer was without negative thinking about you, of course!

Thank for your kindness,

Cheers


----------



## yansa

Dears *George, Jane, GE, skymantle *and* Roberto, *thank you very much for
your kind response!  I'm glad that here are so many friends of cemeteries
and ravens!  
Thanks to all who visitied and liked! 



General Electric said:


> Sorry for the late answer, i forgot.
> 
> No problem dear yansa, I well understand what you want to say! My answer was without negative thinking about you, of course!
> 
> Thank for your kindness,
> 
> Cheers


:hug: Thank you, dear friend! 


A little intermezzo:

Vienna Today 










.









.









.









Today I visited the "Kunstkammer" in our KHM and was astonished how numerous
the collection is! Could get nice pics, you will see them in some time. 

* 

First Impression of Viennas New World Museum (3) 

The room dedicated to *Brazil *is smaller than the big Mexican collection,
so I can show you every glass case.

Most of the pieces come from the Brazilian Indians, nice feather works
included, and I can imagine that some of the pieces are very precious,
because we don't know if the Indian tribes who created this pieces still
do exist.

We can feel the rain forest seeing this...










.









.









.









.









One of the many things I didn't know about Brazil was the connection to the
Austrian "Haus Habsburg" - I learned about it from you, dear Eduardo! 
So it was very nice to see that the Museum gives information about the
marriage of Archduchess Leopoldine to Pedro de Braganca!










And as we can read here the young Habsburg lady had the luck to fall in love
with the man _the court (!) _had chosen for her. Many others weren't that lucky,
but Leopoldine was fond of her husband, as we can read here:










And some more information the museum gives us:










Will be continued with examples of other rooms and cultures!


----------



## paul62

:applause:Nice shots!


----------



## capricorn2000

Wow! Eerily beautiful shots of the raven, some images and the crux,


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Silvia there is no cementery in Austria that can beat "Zentralfriedhof"


----------



## Romashka01

So many brilliantly captured photos! Magnificent and creative! :applause: :applause: kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Dear Silvia, I wish you abundant happiness, love, health and so many good things in your life. Happy Birthday! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


Most affectionate greetings, hugs and flowers from Lviv


----------



## yansa

Good morning, dears *Paul, capricorn, VRZ *and *Roman,* and thank you very much
for your nice comments! 
I also thank everybody who visited and liked!

*@VRZ: *Yes, Zentralfriedhof (Central Cemetery) is Vienna's most legendary cemetery,
wonderful for photographers! Especially the Jewish section is full of atmosphere...
You can find pics from Zentralfriedhof in my thread, but I don't know exactly
where. 



Romashka01 said:


> Dear Silvia, I wish you abundant happiness, love, health and so many good things in your life. Happy Birthday! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
> 
> 
> Most affectionate greetings, hugs and flowers from Lviv


My dear friend, what a nice beginning of this day to find your kind words
and your wonderful flower picture! :banana::banana::banana: 

I thank you so much for your good wishes and the beautiful picture, dear Roman, 
and send you a big hug!  :hug:


----------



## openlyJane

Happy birthday, Silvia!


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear friend, I came here today to say "Happy Birthday" to you and would like to give you a gift, but you are ahead of me and gave me the gift of finding on previous page that very interesting collection of brazilian native art (with the good hand of our austrian empress that lived in Rio de Janeiro  ).

So you are ahead of me, as a good friend knows to be, and I am, like all your admirers here in SSC, glad and grateful for knowing you and being here this special day  .

Wish the best for you, and many more birthdays to remember and come again to take part of your joy :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Happy Birthday, Silvia :cheers: ...and of course great, very nice photos


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Happy birthday, Silvia!


Thank you very much, Jane! 



Eduarqui said:


> Dear friend, I came here today to say "Happy Birthday" to you and would like to give you a gift, but you are ahead of me and gave me the gift of finding on previous page that very interesting collection of brazilian native art (with the good hand of our austrian empress that lived in Rio de Janeiro  ).
> 
> So you are ahead of me, as a good friend knows to be, and I am, like all your admirers here in SSC, glad and grateful for knowing you and being here this special day  .
> 
> Wish the best for you, and many more birthdays to remember and come again to take part of your joy :cheers:


First of all I'm very glad you liked my little "report" of the Brazilian room
in our museum, dear Eduardo! 

And thank you so much for your friendship and the very nice words you found
for my birthday! :hug:



christos-greece said:


> Happy Birthday, Silvia :cheers: ...and of course great, very nice photos


Thank you very much for your good wishes, Christos!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Happy Birthday, Silvia! 

Среќен роденден! (in Macedonian language)


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;143299946 said:


> Happy Birthday, Silvia!
> 
> Среќен роденден! (in Macedonian language)


Thank you for your nice wishes, George, also for the beautiful cyrillic letters!


----------



## Why-Why

Happy birthday from Dundas, Silvia!
Your photos and commentary from Vienna are a daily delight!


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> Happy birthday from Dundas, Silvia!
> Your photos and commentary from Vienna are a daily delight!


Dear Nick, your wonderful picture and nice wishes are a great joy for me -
thank you so much! 

I'll continue now with the first walk through Vienna's World Museum.
Didn't read much, so I only show some pictures of nice pieces I found in
the other rooms. 


First Impression of Vienna's New World Museum (4) 










.









.









.









A big room is dedicated to Japan...










.









.









.









In nearly every room the visitors have the possibility to see a film:










.









Will be continued!


----------



## General Electric

Nice pictures from Vienna New World Museum, and wish you a happy birthday

:tyty: all the best for you!


----------



## yansa

General Electric said:


> Nice pictures from Vienna New World Museum, and wish you a happy birthday
> 
> :tyty: all the best for you!


Thank you very much for your nice wishes, GE! :banana:


----------



## yansa

First Impression of Vienna's New World Museum (5,end) 

I was so delighted that I made an unplanned short visit to the upper floor,
using the elegant stairs...










... admiring the beautiful paintings at the ceiling...










.









Saw three horses waiting... 










.









In this section of the museum we find suits of armor and old weapons:










We say goodbye to the museum with a view towards the glass ceiling:










Definitive a house which understands to connect old and modern, where there
is much to discover and learn and which I will visit again for sure. 

Next I'll show you *Arsenal*, a complex of beautiful brick buildings.


----------



## shik2005

Happy birthday, Silvia! Best wishes! С днем рождения!


----------



## skymantle

Great museum, would want to visit it. 

They say it's your birthday, well then Happy Birthday and thank you for this wonderful thread.


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Happy birthday, Silvia! Best wishes! С днем рождения!


Thank you for your good wishes and your beautiful tulip picture, dear Igor! 



skymantle said:


> Great museum, would want to visit it.
> 
> They say it's your birthday, well then Happy Birthday and thank you for this wonderful thread.


Thank you, dear skymantle, both for your kind comment to the museum,
as well as for your birthday wishes! 

I also thank everyone for coming in and liking!


Arsenal (1) 

Arsenal is a former military complex of brick buildings in Vienna's 3rd district
not far from Belvedere. Today among other uses it houses flats and Vienna's
*Military History Museum* (Heeresgeschichtliches Museum).

Arsenal was built from 1849 - 1856 in the style of Romantic Historicism with
Italian-Medieval and Byzantine-Moorish parts. 

The buildings are surrounded by green spaces.










I love this romantic style... 










.









This is object 1 with flats and offices:










Hands up! 










In the distance we see a Saab J-29 F "Tunnan":










Sign at the Saab:










.









Producer: Saab (Sweden), Wingspread: 11 m, Hight: 3,75 m, Weight: 7.750 kg,
Engine: 2.950 kp, Highest Velocity: 1.114 km/h, Absolute Ceiling: 16.500 m,
Range: 2000 km.

Austria bought those aircrafts from 1961 - 1964.

The buildings there are really beautiful!










.









Left in the distance you can see another aircraft we will see soon.
Will be continued!


----------



## Benonie

What a good looking, eclectic Arsenal! And a late happy birthday to you, dear Silvia! :cheers1:


----------



## Romashka01

Great photograph of this historical beauty! kay:


----------



## General Electric

The Arsenal building is beautiful, stunning!


----------



## Salazar Rick

yansa said:


> Thank you so much for coming in and liking!
> Many thanks for your very appreciated comments, dears *Leon, Ben, Christos,
> Salazar Rick *(welcome in my thread!  please stay tuned - more of
> Mexican art is coming soon!), *Igor, Roberto *and *Eduardo! *
> 
> 
> There were some discussions in the past about bringing the Feather Crown
> back to Mexico. But experts of _both _countries were against it and said the
> precious piece would not survive the transport.
> So I think Vienna and this gorgeous renewed museum are a good place for
> the Feather Crown and the experts will do their best to keep it in good
> conditions as long as possible!
> 
> ]


Hi Silvia!!

I appreciate the welcome... I'll wait for your new photos in this thread  Your photos are very expressive really i like it... 

In specific the city of Viena is one of my favorite cities. Since school when I learned from the Emperor Maximilian of Hapsburg i really like Austria and its cities.


----------



## baerd

yansa said:


> Thank you, *Jane* and *Buho* and *baerd* for coming in and liking!


Thank you dear yansa for your wonderful pictures and a chance to see and feel your great Vienna festive atmosphere now, the same as it was possible to feel one year ago, when I started to look your thread. 
:cheers:


----------



## falp6

Christmas markets are very interesting. Nice pics Yansa


----------



## Romashka01

Gorgeous pictures dear Silvia! :applause: 

Colours of Vienna kay:
Christmas Market/ Pertykiwka painting kay:
Kunsthistorisches Museum kay:
Weihnachtsmarkt Michaelerplatz kay:


btw, Christmas Market in my city usually starts on St. Nicholas Day (December, 19)


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking and liking! :banana:



baerd said:


> Thank you dear yansa for your wonderful pictures and a chance to see and feel your great Vienna festive atmosphere now, the same as it was possible to feel one year ago, when I started to look your thread.
> :cheers:


Oh, I thank _you_ for your nice words, dear baerd, and for the constancy you
visit my thread since a long time!  



falp6 said:


> Christmas markets are very interesting. Nice pics Yansa


Thank you very much, falp! 



Romashka01 said:


> Gorgeous pictures dear Silvia! :applause:
> 
> Colours of Vienna kay:
> Christmas Market/ Pertykiwka painting kay:
> Kunsthistorisches Museum kay:
> Weihnachtsmarkt Michaelerplatz kay:


Thank you, dear Roman! 




Romashka01 said:


> btw, Christmas Market in my city usually starts on St. Nicholas Day (December, 19)


Seems that Vienna as long as possible wants to enjoy the merry pre-Christmas time! 


Saint Stephen's Cathedral (1) 

Saint Stephen's Cathedral is the heart of Vienna and hopefully will stay
it for a long, long time... Here I zoomed it from Belvedere Garden. In the background
you can see Kahlenberg with the old little church and the not very beautiful hotel.










*

We visit the Cathedral at a foggy November day.
The figures around the main entrance ("Riesentor") belong to the oldest parts
of the church. 










.









.









.









.








 
.









Though there also are kestrels at the Cathedral, we also find, as everywhere
in Vienna, many pigeons.

The lovers :










.









Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Saint Stephen's Cathedral (2)

We enter the Cathedral.
I always have problems to get very sharp pics inside there, perhaps because
of the light. So I made a selection of the "nearly as sharp as I wished ones" :

The central part of the church is only allowed to be visited during masses
or with guides. Thousands of visitors every day crowd in the side parts and
near the entrance of the Cathedral.










Though there are so many visitors every day, it's also possible to do some
real praying in the Cathedral, and we see many people doing so:










.









Two impressions of the famous "Kanzel" by master Pilgrim:










.









.


















.









.









.









Next we'll take the lift up to the North Tower.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice kind of christmas market in the square and beautiful details of bas reliefs at the cathedral's facade.kay:


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> nice kind of christmas market in the square and beautiful details of bas reliefs at the cathedral's facade.kay:


Thank you for your nice comment, Robert - very appreciated!


----------



## shik2005

Great Cathedral, nice Xmas market, superb impressions! Thank you very much, Silvia, for your lovely Vienna thread!


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Great Cathedral, nice Xmas market, superb impressions! Thank you very much, Silvia, for your lovely Vienna thread!


I thank _you,_ dear Igor, for your nice respond! 
And many thanks to all who are still looking in here and liking!

So many updates from me... 
But it's raining here, no weather for a visit at one of the Christmas Markets. 
Maybe later I will search out my biggest scarf and go out into the cold to
get my medicine. 


Saint Stephen's Cathedral (3)

Good news: All visitors can leave the lift here now and don't have to climb
that vertiginous metal stairs any more. kay:










My plan was to get pics of Vienna in dense fog, only the highest buildings
looking out of the mist. Now, that plan didn't work that day.  I spoke with
the lift "boy" (he's no boy any more) who said to catch such conditions is
a matter of luck. No weather forecast can prognostizise that. So it would be
best to buy a ticket for the whole year and try out many times. 

In the beginning I had some mist, but the sun was coming through and
view conditions were getting better.
The Donaucity skyscrapers in the fog:










The Augarten Flaktower:










Prater with Riesenrad (Giant Wheel):










Contrast:










The fragile towers of Votiv Church - and the black monster AKH (Austria's biggest hospital).
In my opinion it was not necessary to build such a massive skyscraper in
Vienna's 9th district. Several not so big buildings would have been much better,
probably also more cozy for the patients...









 
Here the view goes to the tower of Minorites Church (the darker old one)
until Piarist Church (the white tower) in the 8th district:










Here we have a direct view to Townhall, and Schloss Wilhelminenberg left in
the background (16th district, Vienna Woods!). The building between Cathedral
and Townhall is a part of Burgtheater.










Giant 1st district lofts of the super rich:










This looks like a cruiser in the middle of the city 










Nice roof "landscape":










I needed a while to find out what church this is: It's the backside of the
church at Platz am Hof ("Nine Choirs of Angels")! Looks completely different
as the white front and shows how old this church is...










Will be continued with impressions from 1945.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The cathedral is amazing! Also, there are great views from it's tower. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful sets from the Christmas market and from the magnificent KHM, Silvia. I loved also your choice of details from the paintings and from the facade of Stephansdom. But this was the most surprising and striking one for me ...










... showing how close the centre of Vienna is to the surrounding woods and hills.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



Skopje/Скопје;143565984 said:


> The cathedral is amazing! Also, there are great views from it's tower. kay:


Thank you very much for your kind comment, George! 



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful sets from the Christmas market and from the magnificent KHM, Silvia. I loved also your choice of details from the paintings and from the facade of Stephansdom. But this was the most surprising and striking one for me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... showing how close the centre of Vienna is to the surrounding woods and hills.


Thank you so much, Nick! 

That is one thing that makes Vienna special: Nearly the whole west side
of the city is embedded in Vienna Woods. The woods even reach into
Viennese ground at many places.

Talking of this, once more there must be mentioned the name of a hero who
saved Vienna Woods from destruction: *Josef Schoeffel.* kay:


Saint Stephen's Cathedral (4)

At the outside of the Cathedral's wall I found pics of how St. Stephen's 
looked in 1945. There is no further comment needed...










.









.









.









Two parts still to follow: Some details from the facade of the Cathedral, and
impressions from this year's Christmas Market beneath the Cathedral.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Is that a result of bombing in WWII?


----------



## Benonie

Amazing shots from the cathedral! :applause:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great pics of Steffl Silvia !!!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 



Skopje/Скопје;143572339 said:


> ^^ Is that a result of bombing in WWII?


These damagages occured in the chaos of the last war days, and as we
know today (my main source is Wikipedia) it was _not_ through bombing,
but through fire.
Scavengers had set the near stores on fire, and a bad wind brought sparks
to the cathedral, where the whole roof and the glock tower burnt down.
The biggest glock, Pummerin, fell to ground and broke...

At great sacrifice of the people the Cathedral was rebuilt. I posted the pictures
of the destructions to show how amazing the _rebuilding_ in the after-war-period was!
In 1952 the Cathedral was reopened a second time.
When the Pummerin was brought to the church the people cried in the streets...
Saint Stephen's Cathedral is a great symbol of Austrian identity.



Benonie said:


> Amazing shots from the cathedral! :applause:


Thank you so much, Ben! 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Great pics of Steffl Silvia !!!


Many thanks, VRZ! 
You remind me of something important that has to be told to all the visitors:
We in Vienna call the Cathedral affectionately "Steffl". 
This short form is used for the tower, and also for the whole Cathedral.


Saint Stephen's Cathedral (5)

We now take a look at some details of the facade of this astonishing building:










.









Sleeping Apostles:










.









.









.









Victorious Christ - Death and Devil lie on the ground:










Back at Stephansplatz again:










There is a Christmas Market directly beneath the Cathedral, so this will follow
as a last part.


----------



## Gratteciel

As always, wonderful and very interesting sets, dear Silvia!
Beautiful Christmas market! I would buy almost all the objects that are there. :lol:
The Kunsthistorisches Museum is really impressive. The interiors of the museum are great.
Saint Stephen's Cathedral is absolutely gorgeous!
And... excellent general views!


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> As always, wonderful and very interesting sets, dear Silvia!
> Beautiful Christmas market! I would buy almost all the objects that are there. :lol:


:lol: It's the same with me, Roberto - I always have to hold back myself at those markets
not to fall into a shopping fever. 
The only thing I bought so far (apart from Punch ) is a door wreath in
natural materials in the form of a heart. But I plan to buy a small one of
those Japanese dishes, and a piece of Petrykiwka Painting as gift for my cousin.



Gratteciel said:


> The Kunsthistorisches Museum is really impressive. The interiors of the museum are great.
> Saint Stephen's Cathedral is absolutely gorgeous!
> And... excellent general views!


Thank you so much, dear Roberto! 


Saint Stephen's Cathedral (6, end)

At the feet of the Cathedral there is a nice Christmas Market - let's do a little walk there. 










The friends of Punch gathering at the usual places... 










All mine! :lol:
I'm not healthy yet, so I had to raise the dose of the medicine. 










By the way, this is "Sissi-Punch", Amaretto and cherry.










This is all made of beeswax:










Heart with fine smelling spices:










This friendly and handsome young salesman was willing to pose for a pic:










From the small white house in the background you can climb up to St. Stephens'
South Tower. I recommend everyone who feels fit to do so.  You will get
a new feeling for the Cathedral, and the higher you climb, the deeper you 
dive into history. You will feel all the centuries this church has existed...










What makes this well cared market special is the neighbourhood to "Steffl":










Looking back to the near Haas House which always shows nice reflections
for the photographers:










Here we find those nice pewter figures again, Haensel and Gretel and the
witch, with raven and black cat. 










.









Behind the Cathedral...










... we come to the fiacres.
This woman obviously bothered about the leg of the horse:










.









Back to the market: The first time this year that I see some of this fine
dishes from Bunzlau (Poland!):










Friendly people selling many nice things:










Police is watching in the background (right side):










The market was quite well visited in the afternoon - in the evening it sure
is hopelessly crowded:










.









Nearby: Two fashionistas with cameras. 









 
A look back to the great location this market takes place:










Today began rainy and windy, but now the sun is coming out - let's see
if I can show you the next Christmas Market soon.


----------



## shik2005

Nice updates... and rather cheerful witch


----------



## Romashka01

Awesome Cathedral!! Lovely pics, again :applause: one of my favorites


----------



## skymantle

Great sets yansa, comprehensive and you really get a feel for the place which is wonderful this time of the year. 

Sissi punch I assume is named after the lovely princess?


----------



## Why-Why

Your "medicine" looks delicious, Silvia! Must try it myself some time.


----------



## yansa

I'm happy about everyone who looks in and has pleasure with the pics, thank you! :banana:



shik2005 said:


> Nice updates... and rather cheerful witch


Thank you, Igor!  A friendly looking witch, but we can't trust her... 



Romashka01 said:


> Awesome Cathedral!! Lovely pics, again :applause: one of my favorites


I think, this woman is in love, and her love enlightens the whole picture... 
Thank you for your nice comment, Roman! 



skymantle said:


> Great sets yansa, comprehensive and you really get a feel for the place which is wonderful this time of the year.
> 
> Sissi punch I assume is named after the lovely princess?


Thank you very much, skymantle! 
Yes, Sissi Punch is named after our Empress Elisabeth. They also sell a Franz Joseph Punch. 



Why-Why said:


> Your "medicine" looks delicious, Silvia! Must try it myself some time.


Seems the whole forum get's addicted to Punch... 
Only joking!  Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 


I hope you don't mind another Christmas Market? 
Somehow this year I feel like visiting most of our Christmas Markets.
That are nice places, most of the time situated at very beautiful locations
of our city.


Altwiener Christkindlmarkt Freyung

You have seen Freyung in my thread many times - it's the place with the
Scot's Church and the many beautiful palais.
"Altwiener" (Old Vienna) lets us think of tradition, and, as we will see, it
also seems to refer to Monarchy, because we find pieces of art and handicraft not
only from Austria, but also from Hungary, Italy...

The colourful painting at the outer wall (looking towards the street) is
something for the children:










Entrance:










.









This is "medicine" (spirits ) from *Mariazell* in Lower Austria, Austria's most
famous and most important pilgrimage destination. In a lovely landscape you
find the church with the Madonna, the *Magna Mater Austriae.










*Love the soft light these glass gives - my favourite is the very left:










"Erotic Christmas" , and real art. An older gentleman in Hungary is the artist
who makes this wonderful works.










A lovely variation of Bunzlau ceramics:










A very little market - we have reached the other end.  But we will walk
to and fro for some time.










The market at the feet of Scot's Church...










Wonderful palais in the background...










This wooden hut looks interesting. Let's go in...










Landed in Christmas paradise! 
Who ever needs beautiful decoration for his Christmas tree - this is the place! kay:










A young and humorous guy from Italy makes these nice figures:










This was a big temptation for me.  The prize cooled me down. :lol:
Handicraft! 










.









Love the colour!  Handicraft, but not too expensive.










A witch again, this time in front of a store with "Blaudruck" clothes, coming
from Hungary, I think. Blaudruck also was very common in Burgenland in the past.










This time no Punch, but Hot Chocolate with a little rum. 
I can recommend this, they use wonderful Austrian chocolate.
(Caritative project, everybody who drinks one supports CS Hospiz Rennweg)










.









Some of those pretty stars, and every sleeping room changes into an Oriental dream
of "1001 Nights". 










At the end we visit the near Scot's Church:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, dear Silvia!
It seems that it is already quite cold in Vienna; but in spite of that, all that Christmas atmosphere makes the city look cozy.


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who visited and liked! 



Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures, dear Silvia!
> It seems that it is already quite cold in Vienna; but in spite of that, all that Christmas atmosphere makes the city look cozy.


Thank you very much, dear Roberto! 
Yes, winter has come to Vienna! No snow so far, but highest temperatures
these days around only 6 degrees Celsius. Snow would make the Christmas Markets
even more romantic. 

Today we go back to a bright, sunny day at the beginning of November
and visit one of the most beautiful cemeteries of the city:


Hernalser Friedhof (1)

Situated at a Southern slope of the Schafberg on the ground of a former vineyard,
the Cemetery Hernals at sunny Autumn days transforms into a realm of golden light
with his wonderful birch trees...

Built from 1870 - 1872 (Johann Pflaum), this cemetery impresses with a
neo-gothic funeral hall and neo-gothic arcades.










The neo-gothic brick building:









 
.









.









Butterfly - symbol for transformation and for the soul:










November roses - the near end makes them particularly precious...










Yellow birches and deep blue sky - what a wonderful day!










.









Every cemetery has it's ravens and crows... 










.









Against the light:










Next I will show you the arcades.
Two more parts to follow.


----------



## openlyJane

It is astonishing that St Stephen’s cathedral was rebuilt. If only we could rebuild all of our fantastic lost buildings, our cities would be richer places.

Fabulous views from the tower. It is refreshing, sometimes, to take some time out from the streets, and to gaze upon the city from above. Love the schloss on the hill in the background.


----------



## shik2005

Lovely Xmas market & beautiful golden autumn...


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 



openlyJane said:


> It is astonishing that St Stephens cathedral was rebuilt. If only we could rebuild all of our fantastic lost buildings, our cities would be richer places.
> 
> Fabulous views from the tower. It is refreshing, sometimes, to take some time out from the streets, and to gaze upon the city from above. Love the schloss on the hill in the background.


Thank you for your interest, Jane! From Schloss Wilhelminenberg there is
a great view above some parts of Vienna.

I know that Liverpool, like London and other cities, has suffered enormous
damage during the blitz. The thought of that makes me very sad!

For me it would have been astonishing if they hadn't rebuilt St. Stephen's Cathedral.
Without this symbol of our country Vienna and Austria would not be the
same - it would be like having cut the heart out...



shik2005 said:


> Lovely Xmas market & beautiful golden autumn...


Thank you very much, Igor! 


Hernalser Friedhof (2)

At this cemetery we find a long row of neo-gothic arcades - let's take a look
into some of them:










.









Wonderful figures...










Even the neglected graves have kept a part of their beauty...










.









The arcades seem to be endless!










.









.









Those lovely clouds made this Autumn day perfect:










Dramatic view against the sun:










The last part will show the beautiful graves behind the arcades.


----------



## yansa

Hernalser Friedhof (3, end)

Behind the arcades we have just seen there is a row of beautiful old graves
with dark stones and many figures - let's take a look:










.









.











Looks as if somebody has dug out a part of the green twigs and made some damage.
An animal?










Here somebody cares for - the statue has got flowers:










Ivy angel...










A rusty lantern, short before breakdown - what a symbol...










.









This lady also has got flowers 










.









Nice detail...










Near the cemetery gate they sell flowers, and the sun fell in...










Today it is windy and rainy - no weather for a Christmas Market. 
Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful cemetery pictures, Silvia! So atmospheric, especially at this time of year.


----------



## openlyJane

Some creative flower placement going on there, Silvia. Reminds me of your jewellery. Especially like the blood red, wilted rose


----------



## Benonie

:applause: Great set Silvia!

In a strange way, I always feel attracted by graveyards. They're so peaceful, beautiful and they remind us of the finiteness of life, also our life.
And they can bring lots of memories back.

Last year I visited the cemetery in the village where I grew up. My parents asked me to take pictures of the graves of our family members.

But I wandered around and saw so many graves and urnes from people I have known, teachers, neighbors, shopkeepers, old friends and acquaintances, their parents or even some of their brothers, sisters and even children who died in sometimes tragic circumstances. 

My whole childhood and youth came back to me like I was reading a diary or watched personal movie.


----------



## Torontonia

@yansa, please be my tour guide next time I visit Vienna. I absolutely love this city but I feel like Wien is one of these cities that you'll never fully know - because there is just so much to see.

Thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures of this amazing city.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice christmas market, I can see some beautiful handcrafted items 
apt for christmas gifts to friends and love ones.
and the tombs are richly built, those statues of young women are really pretty, 
what do they represent or symbolize? angels?


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful sets again, dear Silvia!
Beautiful cemetery full of art!
One of my favorites is the withered rose on the grave.


----------



## yansa

I'm very happy about your interest and likings! :banana:



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful cemetery pictures, Silvia! So atmospheric, especially at this time of year.


Thank you for your kind comment, Nick! 



openlyJane said:


> Some creative flower placement going on there, Silvia. Reminds me of your jewellery. Especially like the blood red, wilted rose


Jane, I'm working at a new necklace at the moment which is very rebellious. 
Tomorrow I start the third attempt to get it like I want to have it.
Yes, also loved the rose...
Thank you so much for your nice comment! 




Benonie said:


> :applause: Great set Silvia!
> 
> In a strange way, I always feel attracted by graveyards. They're so peaceful, beautiful and they remind us of the finiteness of life, also our life.
> And they can bring lots of memories back.
> 
> Last year I visited the cemetery in the village where I grew up. My parents asked me to take pictures of the graves of our family members.
> 
> But I wandered around and saw so many graves and urnes from people I have known, teachers, neighbors, shopkeepers, old friends and acquaintances, their parents or even some of their brothers, sisters and even children who died in sometimes tragic circumstances.
> 
> My whole childhood and youth came back to me like I was reading a diary or watched personal movie.


I can very good understand what you tell here, Ben - thank you for sharing
these thoughts and feelings with us!
Cemeteries always are connected with deep emotions: Once I suddenly
found the name of a former employee of me, a doctor to whom I have had no contact
since about 20 years, at a gravestone. He had been one of my nice employees,
and he was not so old yet - too young to die (and had family!).
So seeing his name there was quite a shock and made me very thoughtful.



Torontonia said:


> @yansa, please be my tour guide next time I visit Vienna. I absolutely love this city but I feel like Wien is one of these cities that you'll never fully know - because there is just so much to see.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures of this amazing city.


I've sent you a PM, Torontonia. 
Thank you so much for your nice words, I'm glad that you like Vienna so much - 
and my pics! 




capricorn2000 said:


> nice christmas market, I can see some beautiful handcrafted items
> apt for christmas gifts to friends and love ones.
> and the tombs are richly built, those statues of young women are really pretty,
> what do they represent or symbolize? angels?


Thank you for your nice comment, Robert! 
Those ladies without wings - I think they are symbols of grief...



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful sets again, dear Silvia!
> Beautiful cemetery full of art!
> One of my favorites is the withered rose on the grave.


Thank you for your kind words, dear Roberto! 
This simple rose says it all about evanescence...


Today we return to Vienna's Christmas Markets. Like many, many tourists
my way lead me to Schoenbrunn today.


Weihnachtsmarkt Schoenbrunn

Besides the location (near Schoenbrunn Palace) - what's special about this market?
I will tell you as soon as we see the picture. 










Many visitors already before noon...










Not too much kitsch, much good handicraft!










A look to the beautiful entrance with the two golden eagles at the columns:










When the colour of the coat perfectly fits to the colour of Sissy Punch... 










Nearly every Christmas Market in Vienna has these cute pewter figures:










The salesmen and -women are glad about the interest of the visitors and most
of them have nothing against a photo:










I think everybody will find here the right decoration for his Christmassy home:










.









.









Funny stilt walkers:










.









Beautiful decoration for the Christmas Tree:










.









I'm sorry to say that the food at the market was not as good as it probably looks  -
neither this dessert, nor the farfalle with bacon that I had before.










Best food until now: Michaelerplatz. 

This handmade figures were great! kay:










.









A woman from Erzgebirge, Germany :










And here we see what this market makes _special! 









_ 
The seagulls cannot only be found at the near fountains, but also at the market
itself. People feed them. They fly over the stalls and are such a nice view
at the blue sky...

Thanks God that today it was warmer! Yesterday she would have turned into an icicle! 










As I looked back I saw that a police helicopter for a long time stood perfectly still
above the market. For me one of the highlights of the day.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos, and thanks to all who visited and liked! 


Baroque Garden Joys: Belvedere

Botanical Garden:










I think he had meat, maybe a big insect or worm. He was mad about it. 










At the way from Botanical Garden to Belvedere Garden (there is a connection gate):










Belvedere Garden: a sunny, but icy cold day!










I had the luck that the fountain was activated just at the time I was there:










.









.









.









Mystic moments...










Warm November colours in the lower part of the garden:










.









.









A look back:


----------



## Gratteciel

What a wonderful city, dear Silvia!
As I said before, I would buy all those beautiful decorations for the Christmas tree.
Each and every one of the Christmas stands look beautiful and elegant.
Schoenbrunn Palace and the fountains of the Belvedere Garden are also very impressive.
Best of all, your photos that always have that touch full of love towards your beautiful city.
Thank you very much!


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> What a wonderful city, dear Silvia!
> As I said before, I would buy all those beautiful decorations for the Christmas tree.
> Each and every one of the Christmas stands look beautiful and elegant.
> Schoenbrunn Palace and the fountains of the Belvedere Garden are also very impressive.
> Best of all, your photos that always have that touch full of love towards your beautiful city.
> Thank you very much!


Thank you for your kind comment, my dear friend Roberto - it makes me happy! :hug:

Seeing all those Christmas Markets, I must exerzise strong self-control
not to buy big shopping bags full of all that wonderful things they show there!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely impressions and many favorites as always
Thank you dear Silvia! :applause:


----------



## Christi69

Magnificent photos of very different atmospheres ! Thanks.


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful set from the Belvedere, Silvia. I love this very dramatic one:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and likings, and special thanks to you,
dears *Roman, Christi69 *and *Nick,* for your kind comments! 

I hope you don't mind another Christmas Market? 

This time we'll visit Maria Theresia and see what's up in the Christmas Village
at the feet of her Monument.


Weihnachtsdorf Maria Theresien Platz











This village is situated between our two big museums (KHM, NHM), Hofburg
and Museumsquartier. The stalls are arranged around the Maria Theresia Monument.
And that's what makes this market special in my eyes. It has a nostalgic
"Monarchy flair", and when you walk there, your eyes always again wander
to Austria's former Empress.

This is Maria Theresia as a very young woman:










And here a few years later :










The market also gives us some information about this famous Habsburg woman.
Some points seem to be very speculative and should not be taken too earnest,
I think. 










.









The young woman at the right seems as if she had just received a love message...










... like this one ("I love you" says the big red heart) over her mobile 










A nice group of snowmen... 










And here we find a kind of "witchcraft".  In Waldviertel in Lower Austria,
from which this "Christmassy ritual magic" comes, we find mystical forests
with huge old granite stones that are said to have "certain powers". Some
of them are used for healing purposes.
This nice little pieces of witchcraft consist of magic herbs and little bottles
with magical content. They are destined for hanging in trees and the bottles
be touched every day, imagining that a wish will fulfill and good things will happen. 
As one of the herbs we recognize Achillea millefolium, an old "woman's herb". I like that little magic. 





















For a big Christmas tree like in Baroque time:










.









.









That's all chocolate !! 
I had to flee, could have bought the whole collection. 










Lovely handmade wooden elk family:










You can see that the weather forces me to visit Christmas Market with their
illuminated stalls.  Where else should I make good pics at such dark, foggy
November days?










View towards Hofburg and city center:










A little New Age stuff can be found at nearly every Christmas market, so
here we see some Indian dream catchers with their feathers, and in the
background Her Majesty 










The best punch so far! kay:
Very pure, a simple Orange Punch:










.









You can get it here, and I plan to return to test out if everything there is so
tasty like this punch. 










A market to feel well, liked it very much. But very crowded in the evening!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Sokrates said: How many things I don't need! But looking at the traditional Christmas-Market and the great detailed pics of some really beautiful things- I would say: The temptation to buy something is great! How about you Silvia, can you resist?


----------



## shik2005

Many, many, many favourites! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Loved your profile of Maria Theresa (and of course the punch, chocolates, wooden elks, et al.)!


----------



## Eduarqui

I came from your Page 144 - still impressed with that charming raven on the restaurant - till here, with so many things: how can I express my gratitude for your sharing of splendid images?

Loved your Water Colors - experimental work at its best - and Colors of Vienna - with a complementary colection of black and white photographs! 

Loved the Saint stephen's Cathedral and all Christmas Markets, and loved your poem too: I don't read german, but the poem sounds nicely, as should be wherever it was written and imagined 

Hope your health can be better after that cold, with good help of those "medicines" you commented


----------



## capricorn2000

Nice! I think we can vastly consider this "christmas market" as tradition because all the stuffs that are being sold are hand-made, hand-crafted decors, decoratives, usable and wearable stuffs and, home-made beer, punch, cakes and all.....and they are all made by locals.


----------



## openlyJane

All very tasteful and restrained. Unfortunately here in England we have lots of what we would call ‘Tat’ at our Xmas markets. I tend to visit specialist artisan Xmas markets precisely for this reason.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and liking! :banana:



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Sokrates said: How many things I don't need! But looking at the traditional Christmas-Market and the great detailed pics of some really beautiful things- I would say: The temptation to buy something is great! How about you Silvia, can you resist?


I can show you what I bought so far, VRZ - compared to all the beautiful
things that were tempting me it isn't really very much. 

A small glass of acacia honey from Viennese bees - very tasty! 
The little dark glass contains a wonderful Christmas aromatic oil: orange, cinnamon and clove.










A kingfisher for the tree, in remembrance of my father who loved to watch these birds (in German "Eisvogel", so it fits to wintertime ):










A star for the tree:










And this one, made of natural materials:










All the other decoration that can be seen on the pics is from past years.





shik2005 said:


> Many, many, many favourites! :applause:


Thank you so much, dear Igor! 



Why-Why said:


> Loved your profile of Maria Theresa (and of course the punch, chocolates, wooden elks, et al.)!


Thank you very much, Nick! 
The profile of Maria Theresia is not written by me, but can be found at the market. 
We could discuss about some points, for instance the word "bigoted" (which
they mean as "prayed too much", because they list praying among her hobbies ).
I can understand that a woman with so much children and Empress of such
an enormous Empire very often needed to get empowerment by praying.
Never would judge about another person by saying she or he "prays too much".



Eduarqui said:


> I came from your Page 144 - still impressed with that charming raven on the restaurant - till here, with so many things: how can I express my gratitude for your sharing of splendid images?
> 
> Loved your Water Colors - experimental work at its best - and Colors of Vienna - with a complementary colection of black and white photographs!
> 
> Loved the Saint stephen's Cathedral and all Christmas Markets, and loved your poem too: I don't read german, but the poem sounds nicely, as should be wherever it was written and imagined
> 
> Hope your health can be better after that cold, with good help of those "medicines" you commented


Thank you for your kind words, my dear friend, they reach my heart! :hug:
I'm happy you found so much you liked Eduardo! 

Oh, the "medicine" really does it's work - I don't have fever any more.  



capricorn2000 said:


> Nice! I think we can vastly consider this "christmas market" as tradition because all the stuffs that are being sold are hand-made, hand-crafted decors, decoratives, usable and wearable stuffs and, home-made beer, punch, cakes and all.....and they are all made by locals.


Thank you, Robert!  For sure Christmas Markets of the kind we have seen
here are tradition! kay:
Most of the things come from Austria, but not everything. We also find
handicraft from the Orient, for example, also fitting very well to Christmas
and the Christian religion.



openlyJane said:


> All very tasteful and restrained. Unfortunately here in England we have lots of what we would call Tat at our Xmas markets. I tend to visit specialist artisan Xmas markets precisely for this reason.


Thank you for your nice comment, Jane! 
I understand your preference for specialist artisan Christmas Markets!
In Vienna we also have two markets that have the focus on art: Karlsplatz and Spittelberg.
I will show them soon!
If you have some pics, Jane - I would love to see what English Christmas Markets sell!


----------



## baerd

Magic atmosphere and details! kay:


----------



## yansa

^^ Answers to all your nice comments in my previous post! 



baerd said:


> Magic atmosphere and details! kay:


Thank you very much, baerd! 

Yesterday I continued my "Christmas Market Tour"  with...

Weihnachtsmarkt Platz am Hof

Platz am Hof has a lot of gorgeous buildings, the best known is the church
"Zu den neun Choeren der Engel":










The "Mariensaeule" (Colum of the Holy Virgin) watches over the place...










This fine Christmas Market also has a focus at art and handicraft:










.









Nice model 










In many stalls the artists themselves can be met and are ready for a little talk.










One of my favourite stalls there leads the visitor into the world of "1001 Nights"
(they really have a sign with that words there ).










The friendly owner told me that the articles all come from different places at
the "Seidenstrasse" (Silk Route).
Wonderful jewellery...










... carpets and clothes.
This wonderful silk piece is all over embroidered, also with silk (about 1000,- Euro!):










I asked if I could take a pic with his hand at the precious piece, and the friendly
gentlemen allowed.  Look at his wonderful ring... I could have bought the
whole stall! 










A nice idea: Some of the tables are made of old wooden sleighs. 










Here we can admire little Christmas trees made of Swarovski Crystals:










Love these lamps, they also bring the magic of the Orient...










The whole time I spent at the market this wine stall was very well visited. 










Nice little gifts:










I had a talk with this friendly painter who was born in Lower Austria where
you find all the wonderful "Kellergassen" (small lanes with small houses, old
wine cellars) which I showed you last year.  So the Kellergassen also are
the main motif of his paintings and his nice calendar.










His ex-wife makes jewellery, but he could not say who had made this beautiful
mirror. 










Loved those fragments of faces...










Very tasty home made orange Punsch! kay:










.









A very nice market which for sure I will visit again!










(A little remark: Today I was at Maria Theresien Platz again, and yes, not only
the orange, but also the apple-cinnamon Punsch of the stall I showed you tastes great,
and I bought some things  - but...
everybody who get's nervous in a crowd (like me), don't visit the markets at weekends, it's really stressy )


----------



## Leongname

:applause: very nice images of Vienna's Christmas markets, Silvia!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Wonderful update, dear yansa, and those tables are original and very interesting (no snow here, but I would love to have one at home  ).

Stunning embroideries and jewels, look like Christmas too 

About crowds, I avoid too because it isn't easy to make a good photograph with many people around - so I prefer to make visits out of crowded hours, as you know - only in 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games I had to choose other direction, otherwise we couldn't feel that joyful atmosphere, and for sure your Christmas register has people showing same happiness


----------



## Benonie

The good thing about Christmas is that it brings light, colors, peace and tenderness in the darkest weeks of year.

Great pics Silvia! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Dear Silvia, thank you for the nice pictures :applause: Advent is a wonderful season kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow, dear Silvia. It is a great pleasure to see your beautiful updates.
The Christmas decorations are really wonderful, colorful and very varied.
I also liked the fragmented faces very much.
I would gladly drink a delicious Christmas punch like the one in the Santa Claus cup.


----------



## yansa

Dears *Leon, Eduardo, Ben, Roman *and *Roberto, *I very much appreciate
your kind comments - thank you so much!  Also many thanks to everyone who liked! 


Weihnachtsmarkt Spittelberg (1)

Spittelberg, that are some small lanes in Vienna's 7th district, not far from
the 1st district, where we find a great number of beautiful Biedermeier houses.
Everything is well kept and tiptop renovated.

Yesterday I saw the first part of this quite big Christmas Market, mainly
the streets "Stiftgasse" and "Schrankgasse". But there is more to explore!

Vienna has 20 Christmas Markets, and it seems that this year I'm able
to show you them all - let's see! 

One side of Stiftgasse is dominated by Stiftskaserne, a military building.
Here we look from the Christmas Market towards the gate of Stiftskaserne:










Nice scene nearby:










Loved this!










.









Modern looking lamps made of palm leaves:










Children's joy:










@Jane: Handsome "Jesus type" guy 
(Such a Christmas Market has many pleasures for us! )










This made me smile 










.




















.









That's beautiful...










Charming Spittelberg buildings...










This is called "Verhackerts" and very tasty 










Amaretto-Punch: More Amaretto than Punch... 










View from the market to one of the beautiful facades of the 7th district:










Those buildings Spittelberg is famous for:










Nice view into the near 1st district (NHM):










This little one was lifted for me! :lol:










Spittelberg facade:










And a nice store nearby:










A second part will follow later!


----------



## Eduarqui

Vienna is already beautiful, but looks stunning for Christmas Season :cheers:

Loved that "In God we trust..." board: funny and easy to remember 

Very good design on many images above - and, of course, I loved the friendly dog


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and liking! 



Leongname said:


> beautiful, but tooooo cold
> kay: :applause: nice pics Silvia!


Thank you very much, Leon! 
That day was very unfriendly indeed, but today was sunny - you will see
some impressions in a few minutes. 



Eduarqui said:


> Nice small farm - a miniature farm, maybe - with those cute animals, for sure they are a good response for those less ubfriendly people wishibng to sell...
> 
> Glad you had a better day on other Christmas Market
> 
> First snow in Vienna... lovely, and I loved that miniature palace being admired by people outside the 1:1 scale of real palace.
> 
> I can remmeber your doves from last Winter, hope they can be well and enjoying this time.


Thank you, dear friend - yes, most of the time a better day follows after
a day with disappointments, that's very good so. 
I was very happy with the snow, hope we can get more until Christmas! 
And I knew you would love that miniature palace. 

"My" doves are still coming to get their food, and some of the neighbours
hate me meanwhile, I fear. 



Why-Why said:


> Well, Silvia, Vienna has certainly beaten this part of Canada in the annual first snow contest!


That's astonishing, Nick! 



Why-Why said:


> I love this image:
> 
> Both dramatic and funny, with that real fluffed-up seagull crowning the sculpture!


This figure often has a bird sitting on it's head.  And both fountains -
there is a similar at the other side - are so great for sundown pics...
Thank you for your nice comment! 


Searching For Snow 

Most snow we find in the Western districts of Vienna near Vienna Woods.
You surely remember the vineyard in Dornbach which not so long ago had
his yellow Autumn colours. Now winter has come and gave him a white coat... 










Here are some impressions around this vineyard in our 17th district:










.









.









.









In the first district the snow is melting now and donates us with wonderful
reflections, like here near Theseustempel in Volksgarten:










A little of the white cover is left at the lawn in Volksgarten:










A sparrow took a bath in the icecold water 










The Christmas Market at Freyung attracted me again...










... and I slowly walked through the passage of Palais Ferstel...










.









... through the streets of the first district...










... where only very few snow can be found, most of it on some roofs, or as
wet spaces on the ground...










.


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful snow! I was cycling a little, unexpected snowstorm myself, yesterday. I was freezing on my bike and looked like the Yeti when I arrived at work. :nuts:

Great pics Silvia!


----------



## skymantle

Snow during the festive season is just gorgeous. My friends in Munich are sending me pics of the snow there via WhatsApp and it looks so atmospheric...but your snaps are better of course.


----------



## General Electric

Great winter impressions, dear Yansa. There seems to be a good atmosphere at this market


----------



## Why-Why

What a beautiful set, Silvia! The first snow is transformative, even for that sparrow!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for coming in and liking, dear friends! 



Benonie said:


> Beautiful snow! I was cycling a little, unexpected snowstorm myself, yesterday. I was freezing on my bike and looked like the Yeti when I arrived at work. :nuts:
> 
> Great pics Silvia!


Thank you, Ben! 
I always admire people who use their bike in the cold season, even during snowfall! kay:



skymantle said:


> Snow during the festive season is just gorgeous. My friends in Munich are sending me pics of the snow there via WhatsApp and it looks so atmospheric...but your snaps are better of course.


Thank you, skymantle! 
Munich also must be great in adventtime with snow!
In Vienna the snow is melting, but I hope for a white Christmas.



General Electric said:


> Great winter impressions, dear Yansa. There seems to be a good atmosphere at this market


Thank you very much, GE! 
Yes, the "Altwiener Weihnachtsmarkt" at Freyung is a traditional market
with a very nice, friendly atmosphere.



Why-Why said:


> What a beautiful set, Silvia! The first snow is transformative, even for that sparrow!


Thanks a lot, Nick! 
Unforgettable, the sparrow's winter bath... 
Obviously the little bird is fan of Pfarrer Kneipp and his famous cold water applications. 


Kronprinzengarten: Schoenbrunn's Secret Garden Eden

We go a little back in time, to a cloudy Octoberday with soft rain and visit
the former private garden of Austria's Royals, the "Kronprinzengarten".
This Baroque Garden lies at the East facade of Schoenbrunn Palace and is
surrounded by a pergola. Inside we find flower terraces, four pavillions and
a small garden with exotic fruit trees (many varieties of citrus, oranges...).

At the entrance we meet the beautiful "silver woman", sitting still as a statue...










A wild October sky...










The entrance to the Kronprinzengarden (named after Kronprinz Rudolf, who had
his apartements nearby) is not free, you have to buy a ticket. It's really worth
the visit!

At this Autumn day, where again and again a soft rain came down, I nearly
had the charming orange garden for me alone. 










.









.









.









.









.









.









Here you can see the whole garden from above:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlo...ngarten_Schoenbrunn_3859222114_d3bf24825c.jpg

Source: Wikipedia

Two parts are still to come!


----------



## openlyJane

Love the image of the jackdaw - a couple of sets up. I just love black birds of all types.

Does Austria still have a royal family? If so, where do they live, and what sort of a public profile do they have?


----------



## Benonie

Great pics again!


yansa said:


> I always admire people who use their bike in the cold season, even during snowfall! kay:


Thanks Silvia. I cycle 32 km per day, hot or cold, dry or wet. Sometimes my wife brings me to work when the weather really is terrible, but even then I have to cycle back home. And this week, the weather in Flanders really was terrible: cold, rain, hail, snow, wind...


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> That day was very unfriendly indeed, but today was sunny - you will see
> some impressions in a few minutes.


nice update Silvia!
this barberry berries :applause: look gorgeous under snow
also like the classic pic of phaeton on the Vienna's street kay:


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Love the image of the jackdaw - a couple of sets up. I just love black birds of all types.


I'm glad you like this image so much, Jane! 
I also love birds, the crows and ravens, owls and all our little singing birds
like finches, sparrows, robins..., pigeons of course , and the exotic "birds of paradise"
with their phantastic courtship display. kay:



openlyJane said:


> Does Austria still have a royal family? If so, where do they live, and what sort of a public profile do they have?


Yes, members of the Habsburg family are still alive, but they don't have
political power any more as the had during Monarchy, of course.
I perhaps should tell here a little part of the family story, because the Austrian
state has treated the Habsburgs very badly over a long time...

Karl I. was our last Monarch, reigned until November 1918. Since April 1919
he was banned out of the land for lifetime! He died 1922, very ill, in exile
at Madeira. His widow Zita was only in 1982 (!) allowed to come to Austria
again.

Head of the family 1930 - 2006 was Otto von Habsburg. At January 1st, 2007,
his son, *Karl Habsburg-Lothringen*, became head of the family.

If you are interested, you can here read more about his life:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_von_Habsburg

In my eyes Karl Habsburg-Lothringen is a well educated, intelligent and
likeable person. He's head of the Saint George Order and a pilot. 

My impression is that the Habsburg family has a good reputation by the
Austrian people.

You asked where they live - here I found a picture of the Villa Swoboda,
a very nice building :

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Habsburg-Lothringen#/media/File:Villa_Swoboda_(Salzburg).jpg

This is his ex-wife Francesca (they have three children and are living apart):

https://www.profil.at/_storage/asse...twocolumn_930:575/file/115710097/57961224.jpg

Source: Profil

Whatever we can say about the Habsburgs (and there also is something
to critizise for sure), we must admit one fact: The Habsburgs made Austria great. kay:
This family reigned Austria for centuries!




Benonie said:


> Great pics again!


Thank you, Ben! 



Benonie said:


> Thanks Silvia. I cycle 32 km per day, hot or cold, dry or wet. Sometimes my wife brings me to work when the weather really is terrible, but even then I have to cycle back home. And this week, the weather in Flanders really was terrible: cold, rain, hail, snow, wind...


Bravo, Ben! :applause: Doing this you do much for your health (and for
environment protection by not using the car)!



Leongname said:


> nice update Silvia!
> this barberry berries :applause: look gorgeous under snow
> also like the classic pic of phaeton on the Vienna's street kay:


Thank you so much, Leon - I'm glad you like them! 


Kronprinzengarten (2)










One of the pretty white-green pavillions:










.









A little garden Eden, where the fine smelling fruits seem to fall in one's mouth... 









 
.









.









Some of the trees have fruits and blossoms at the same time! 
I'll come back in spring to see them all blossoming!










.









.









One part is still to come from this Habsburg garden paradise.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great set! I really like this photo.


----------



## Benonie

Good to see some colorful flowers and fruits in this grey time of year. 
So thanks for this beautiful flashback!


----------



## Romashka01

kay: 
Nice combination of fruit and flowers. Delightful photos! Thank you, dear Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel

Vienna looks spectacular in any way: on snowy days or showing the wonderful colors of its gardens and flowers!
Your photos are great, dear Silvia! :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Thanks yansa for the interesting commentary about The Hapsburgs, very insightful. I really like the white-green pavilion too. I think classical follies always add an elegant aspect to landscapes.


----------



## buho

So great pictures Silvia, you are a really great photographer :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Magnificat royal garden! I love the fruit trees :applause:


----------



## yansa

I'm happy about everyone who comes in and likes! :banana:



Skopje/Скопје;143806537 said:


> Great set! I really like this photo.


Thank you, George! 
I do have a close-up of this clock with golden eagle and sword - maybe
this is of interest for you too:












Benonie said:


> Good to see some colorful flowers and fruits in this grey time of year.
> So thanks for this beautiful flashback!





Romashka01 said:


> kay:
> Nice combination of fruit and flowers. Delightful photos! Thank you, dear Silvia!





Gratteciel said:


> Vienna looks spectacular in any way: on snowy days or showing the wonderful colors of its gardens and flowers!
> Your photos are great, dear Silvia! :applause:


I'm very glad you liked this combination of fruits and flowers, surrounded by
the palace and the pavillions, dear friends *Ben, Roman *and *Roberto!
*Thank you very much for your nice comments! 



skymantle said:


> Thanks yansa for the interesting commentary about The Hapsburgs, very insightful. I really like the white-green pavilion too. I think classical follies always add an elegant aspect to landscapes.


The Habsburgs are a very interesting family indeed. 
I particularly was interested in the life of "Sisi" (Empress Elisabeth) - she was
a very modern woman in some ways... There is a very good book about her
(not showing only the positive aspects of her personality):

*Brigitte Hamann - Elisabeth (Amalthea)

*I'm sure there exists a good English translation of this work by the prestigious
Austrian historian.

Yes, the pavillions are elegant and cozy at the same time, they fit well
to the Schoenbrunn garden landscapes...
Thank you for your nice comment, skymantle! 




buho said:


> So great pictures Silvia, you are a really great photographer :applause:


Oh, thank you for this nice compliment, buho! 


Kronprinzengarten (3, end)










.









.









Two impressions from the pavillions, first seen from the orange garden, 
then seen from the terrace with the ornamental flower arrangements:










.








 
The little orange garden with it's wall:










So Kronprinz Rudolf had a wonderful garden near his appartements, but even
this was not enough to help this soul in despair... You probably all know
his tragic end with Mary Vetsera in Mayerling...

Inside the romantic pergola which has it's best time in Autumn when the
wild wine turns red...










.









.









Looking over the whole Kronprinzengarten from the pergola:


----------



## yansa

General Electric said:


> Magnificat royal garden! I love the fruit trees :applause:


Thank you, dear GE! I'm happy you liked it!


----------



## Why-Why

Such a beautiful garden! So this was Crown Prince Rudolf's? I do know the Mayerling story, having read that wonderful book _A Nervous Splendour_ by Frederic Morton.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Great set again, dear Silvia!
Fantastic garden and what a beautiful and elegant pergola.


----------



## Leongname

gorgeous palace and this pavilion looks nice too :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

I enjoyed very much your recent photographs on previous page: the snow making landscape almost abstract (a minimalist screen, maybe like empty canvas waiting for our imagination), the garden with delicious fruits - that wild wine turning red is fabulous, what a color! 

I read with interest your report about royal austrian family - some aspects of Monarchy, there or here, call for my soul, as you can imagine


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! :banana:



Why-Why said:


> Such a beautiful garden! So this was Crown Prince Rudolf's? I do know the Mayerling story, having read that wonderful book _A Nervous Splendour_ by Frederic Morton.


Then you know more about Crown Prince Rudolf than I, Nick. 
I've only seen films about him and once visited Mayerling where we had
a guided tour with nuns.
I'm not sure if Crown Prince Rudolf even found time to stroll and enjoy this
beautiful garden which was neighbouring his apartements and so came to
it's name.



Gratteciel said:


> Wow! Great set again, dear Silvia!
> Fantastic garden and what a beautiful and elegant pergola.


Thank you very much, dear Roberto, that's very kind of you! 



Leongname said:


> gorgeous palace and this pavilion looks nice too :cheers:


Also many thanks to you, Leon, for your nice comment! 




Eduarqui said:


> I enjoyed very much your recent photographs on previous page: the snow making landscape almost abstract (a minimalist screen, maybe like empty canvas waiting for our imagination), the garden with delicious fruits - that wild wine turning red is fabulous, what a color!
> 
> I read with interest your report about royal austrian family - some aspects of Monarchy, there or here, call for my soul, as you can imagine


Thank you for visiting and seeing all my updates, dear Eduardo! 
That vineyard, now under snow... - I was born not far from it. 

Oh yes, the Habsburgs for sure are a connection between Brazil and Austria! 
In Austria there are many events celebrating and remembering the big
expedition to Brazil 200 years ago!

http://orf.at/stories/2416605/



Christmas Market Spittelberg (part 2, end)

Today, at this dark, cold and windy December afternoon, I returned to
Spittelberg to see some more of it. The "arctic" weather had one advantage:
It was not crowded. 










Oh, I forgot... at the beginning of my visit snow and rain came down at the 
same time.  But the biggest challenge was the icy cold wind.










Fortunately there are many colourful things to see that can warm one's heart...










.









The historic Biedermeier ambience makes this market very special.










.









.









.









.









.









.









.


















.









These stars lighten the way to fine Austrian chocolate... 










Nearby atelier:










.









This board at my Punch stall says: "Tip makes sexy" 
I gave one Euro tip and hopefully left the stall as sexbomb. :lol:










Liquor specialities from Austria:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thanks for the link about austrian expedition to Brazil 200 years ago (they made things still importante, when we talk about better knowledge of our natural life  ).

These Christmas Fairs you have been presented are so cool, would like to see more like this here: in Rio people go to stores with special offers this time of the year and, although seasonal fairs happen too, it is necessary to stay alert about where is happening one (this sunday I saw one, in a house in Grajaú District, while strolling with Linda and Loco, and wasn't with my camera...).

Some itens presented above are charming: loved those stars on the place with austrian chocolate


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful market and luv your commentary too, you 'sexbomb'. :lol:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your interest! 



Eduarqui said:


> ^^ Thanks for the link about austrian expedition to Brazil 200 years ago (they made things still importante, when we talk about better knowledge of our natural life  ).
> 
> These Christmas Fairs you have been presented are so cool, would like to see more like this here: in Rio people go to stores with special offers this time of the year and, although seasonal fairs happen too, it is necessary to stay alert about where is happening one (this sunday I saw one, in a house in Grajaú District, while strolling with Linda and Loco, and wasn't with my camera...).
> 
> Some itens presented above are charming: loved those stars on the place with austrian chocolate


Shortly in our NHM they had some presentations connected with the 200 years
anniversary of Austria's Brazil expedition, even the Brazilian ambassador was
there. Some of those presentations sounded very interesting - what a pity,
that I felt not fit enough to go there...  I had done some activities this
day before the event, and then was too tired to go there.

Oh, I wish you that you will see much more seasonal fairs in Rio, Eduardo! 
It's such a nice contrast, your spring in nature at Christmas time... 
The orchid at my window every year blossoms at Christmas time - must also
come from a country where there is spring now.

Those stars you mentioned will never come out of fashion - they are just
beautiful, very simple and not expensive. This year for the first time I bought one. 



skymantle said:


> Beautiful market and luv your commentary too, you 'sexbomb'. :lol:


Thank you, dear skymantle! :lol:


Little City Walk With my Cousin 

We came to Platz am Hof...










... and had a meal, Punch and a longer talk (freezing ) at the nice Christmas
Market at Freyung.










Those figures (I think they come from Erzgebirge, Germany) have made their
way around the globe...










At Graben and other places in Vienna we can already see the Christmas illumination,
waiting for darkness to come.  Those chandeliers at Graben really are spectacular.










My cousin wants to stay incognito, so this is the only pic of her which I'm allowed
to show.  (Naglergasse)










At the end of our little walk we saw this nice Christmas tram at Ringstrasse,
sponsored by a bakery:


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks for the fulsome response to my question about the Austrian royals. The family home looks very nice indeed. I guess they managed to retain some of their previous wealth.

A lot of people are vehemently anti-royalist, and I understand that, however I suspect that there is something inherent in the psyche/folklore which recognises some concept of royalty, and even in republican societies manages to create some kind of social hierarchy, but with alternative ‘royals’. I no longer have a strong feeling about the British royal family - and in many ways can see their value. I also really like Diana’s boys, William & Harry.

Amazing fruits, btw


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Thanks for the fulsome response to my question about the Austrian royals. The family home looks very nice indeed. *I guess they managed to retain some of their previous wealth.*


I'm glad that my answer was of interest for you, Jane!
I don't know if the Habsburgs managed to save much of their previous wealth. 
And even if so, at the other hand they had lost their homeland -
by being banned and forbidden to come to Austria for many decades!
Maybe for some people this is a harder punishment than losing property...
Nowadays the members of the family work hard, as far as I know, and so
maybe were able to create new wealth by leading firms etc.




openlyJane said:


> A lot of people are vehemently anti-royalist, and I understand that, however *I suspect that there is something inherent in the psyche/folklore which recognises some concept of royalty, and even in republican societies manages to create some kind of social hierarchy, but with alternative ‘royals’. *


I agree, you may be very right with that theory, Jane!



openlyJane said:


> I no longer have a strong feeling about the British royal family - and in many ways can see their value. *I also really like Diana’s boys, William & Harry.*
> 
> Amazing fruits, btw


I also like William and Harry.  They didn't have an easy youth, but found their way, 
developing a strong personality (and they have humour, which I appreciate very much).
Oh, I've once seen Princess Diana personally, when she was visiting Vienna
(from a few meters distance ).


----------



## Romashka01

Superb Christmas market, lovely gifts kay: Great update! :applause:


----------



## yansa

Many thanks to everybody for liking! 



Romashka01 said:


> Superb Christmas market, lovely gifts kay: Great update! :applause:


Thank you very much, dear friend! 


Around Saint Stephens and Rotenturmstrasse (1)

A Busy Advent Day in Vienna's City

Near Saint Stephen's Cathedral there is a big fiacre pitch:










.









.









Tall man and small car ("Sisi Express") 










We now will follow Rotenturmstrasse ("Red Tower Street") and later come back
to Saint Stephens again.










.









This lovely Christmas tree is used as background for many pics 










Representative buildings around...










.









A beautiful tree with a blue shimmer at it's needles...










The wild one... 










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

^^ Thank you for looking in and liking, *Lazy Stranger and George! 


*Around Saint Stephens and Rotenturmstrasse (2) 










Reaching "Am Lugeck" with this fabulous white building...










... and the nice teddy store, where we always can find some new details. 










Someone must have given them Punch... - there's a party going on! :lol:










Interesting Latin inscription which means "to preserve immaculate":










The Gutenberg Monument










.









I was freezing, but I couldn't resist that small passage:










.









Such a nice couple! 
When they saw that I took a pic of the portal, they posed for me. 










People entering the restaurant Figlmueller, which is well known in Vienna
and filled with tourists most of the time. 










Two more parts will follow in the next days.


----------



## Heinzer

Vienna is just amazing... it is such a bustling city that somehow seems too big for its own country and at the same time you get this very distinct "old" Central European feeling that puts it closer to Budapest or Cracow or Prague than, say, Munich or any other German city.

I have been there twice and enjoyed it a lot, not just the centre, but also the different districts with their own character, the great "Gemeindebauten" of the Interwar era... and you still find this almost Eastern, slightly morbid character in some districts that haven't been wholly gentrified yet with the grey houses and the old tramways. Simply a fascinating city.

Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice new photos as always, Sivlia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Many great shots here, Silvia! I particularly like "Sisi Express" and the tango-ing teddies.


----------



## skymantle

Lovely Xmas sets once again. Have you learnt Latin yansa?


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and liking! 



Heinzer said:


> Vienna is just amazing... it is such a bustling city that somehow seems too big for its own country and at the same time you get this very distinct "old" Central European feeling that puts it closer to Budapest or Cracow or Prague than, say, Munich or any other German city.
> 
> I have been there twice and enjoyed it a lot, not just the centre, but also the different districts with their own character, the great "Gemeindebauten" of the Interwar era... and you still find this almost Eastern, slightly morbid character in some districts that haven't been wholly gentrified yet with the grey houses and the old tramways. Simply a fascinating city.
> 
> Great pics!


Welcome to my thread, Heinzer! 
You found very nice words about my city and pics, thank you so much!
I'm glad you enjoyed your visits here!
To be honest, I would prefer to see the old trams only in our museums. 
They are hot as hell in summer, not climated...



christos-greece said:


> Really amazing, very nice new photos as always, Sivlia :cheers:





Why-Why said:


> Many great shots here, Silvia! I particularly like "Sisi Express" and the tango-ing teddies.





skymantle said:


> Lovely Xmas sets once again. Have you learnt Latin yansa?


Thank you very much for your kind comments, dear friends! 
*@skymantle: *I learned Latin at school, but that's been a long, long time ago. 
At school I hated it - now I love the "dead" language which still is so useful...


Around Saint Stephens and Rotenturmstrasse (3)

Still in the passage...










.









Outside in the cold suddenly greetings from a warmer continent 









 
One fiacre after the other rolls down Rotenturmstrasse...










.









Love those old dark buildings near Saint Stephens, they make the place
very atmospheric...










In the glass cupola of the modern building in the middle, Haas House, you can
see people sit in the restaurant which provides a fine view to Saint Stephens:










Looking back into the nice street with the "Chinese touch", Rotenturmstrasse. Another day I will try to take some pics in the dark to
show you this red spectacle:










Back at the horses:










.









.









One last part still to come.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for looking in and liking, *George *and *skymantle! 

*Some last impressions from around Saint Stephens:


Around Saint Stephens and Rotenturmstrasse (4, end)

The place is phantastic, but it was cold and crowded:










.









Women of every age love this beautiful flower shop:










Some gothic details, seen from Christmas market:










The Garde music just had played that moment...










Heart of Vienna...










Next we will see a new sculpture: Masterpiece or scandal?


----------



## Romashka01

Delightful! Many favorites! a very nice walk kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! :banana:



Romashka01 said:


> Delightful! Many favorites! a very nice walk kay:


Thank you, dear Roman, I'm glad you like the pics! 


Beethoven by Luepertz - Scandal or Masterpiece? 

Shortly I read that Vienna has got a new Beethoven sculpture by Markus Luepertz...

http://wien.orf.at/news/stories/2882060/

... situated at the place where we can find the 1880 Beethoven Monument
by Caspar von Zumbusch:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beethoven-Denkmal_(Wien)#/media/File:Wien_-_Beethoven-Denkmal.JPG

... and of course I went to see the new one. 

A first impression...










A blue head, looking earnest, and a figure without arms and only one leg...










He seems to be listening...










A little closer...










Against the light...










The blue head with the beautiful school building in the background:










Both works at one picture:










The people are interested in the new sculpture by Luepertz, all I saw looked
at it, some even stopped and took pics. 










I also read that we can find a very similar Beethoven sculpture by Markus Luepertz
in Bonn, and that there it is discussed very controversial. 

http://www.bonn.de/imperia/md/image...sefotos/beethoveninbonn/beethovenskulptur.jpg

Of course I have a personal opinion about this new work of art in Vienna -
but I won't tell you now, don't want to be of any influence. 

I'm looking forward to your impressions and opinions about it! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Can’t say I find much to commend the new art-work, Silvia.

Such a splendid city, though.


----------



## Why-Why

Truly awful sculpture ... but great pictures, Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow. dear Silvia!
Many, many fantastic pictures.
Few wonderful things in life like spending a Christmas in Vienna!
I still have mixed feelings about the new sculpture. :lol:
I send you a big hug, dear friend!


----------



## buho

I'd prefer a more classic Beethoven... but great pics as always.


----------



## skymantle

Hmmm, I'm a fan of contemporary sculpture but that one isn't doing it for me so far. Reminds me of a rocky-road sweet. Luv the school building though.


----------



## Leongname

:applause: lovely updates, Silvia!
really nice taxi and its driver kay:
very amazing Christmas decorations in street red balls, huge and attractive. beautiful streets!
p.s. very interesting conception of Beethoven sculpture.


----------



## Benonie

I'm not a big fan of the sculpture, but hey, who am I?

We have a kind of controversial sculpture dedicated to an ancient writer in our own city. Not many people loved or liked it, but after some years we've get used to the sight of a pink head in the tiny park.

Great updates anyway!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I like it!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Beethoven by Luepertz - Scandal or Masterpiece? 









[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]







Well, his sculptures are not boring and for me very very interesting! Silvia thank you for you very detailed and close pics!!!
In many printed newspapers you can see just one pic. They want to shock the people. But your pics show us very nice, sensitiv expressions of colourful livly sculpture.
This sculpture brings colour in this part of Vienna. Like the music of Beethoven! In some years maybe they want to move this scupture, but I think the Viennese people will stand up than to protect this sculpture, because in some years this square the people can not imagine without this sculpture. I really want to know what you think about it Silvia???


Mozart´s sculpture by Markus Luepertz in Salzburg at the Ursulinen square in front of the Marcus church....


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest, liking and commenting, *Jane, Nick, Roberto,
buho, skymantle, Leon, Ben, George *and *VRZ! *



Gratteciel said:


> Wow. dear Silvia!
> Many, many fantastic pictures.
> Few wonderful things in life like spending a Christmas in Vienna!
> I still have mixed feelings about the new sculpture. :lol:
> *I send you a big hug, dear friend*!


Thank you, dear Roberto, and a big hug for you too! :hug:



skymantle said:


> Hmmm, I'm a fan of contemporary sculpture but that one isn't doing it for me so far. *Reminds me of a rocky-road sweet*. Luv the school building though.


That's an interesting comparison, skymantle! :lol:



Leongname said:


> :applause: lovely updates, Silvia!
> really nice taxi and its driver kay:
> very amazing Christmas decorations in street red balls, huge and attractive. beautiful streets!
> p.s. very* interesting conception* of Beethoven sculpture.


Thank you, Leon! 



Benonie said:


> I'm not a big fan of the sculpture, but hey, who am I?
> 
> We have a kind of controversial sculpture dedicated to an ancient writer in our own city. Not many people loved or liked it, but after some years we've get used to the sight of a pink head in the tiny park.
> 
> Great updates anyway!


Thank you, Ben! 
Which ancient writer does this pink head represent?



Skopje/Скопје;143911451 said:


> I like it!


kay: 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Well, his sculptures are not boring and for me very very interesting! Silvia thank you for you very detailed and close pics!!!
> In many printed newspapers you can see just one pic. They want to shock the people. But your pics show us very nice, sensitiv expressions of colourful livly sculpture.
> This sculpture brings colour in this part of Vienna. Like the music of Beethoven! In some years maybe they want to move this scupture, but I think the Viennese people will stand up than to protect this sculpture, because in some years this square the people can not imagine without this sculpture. *I really want to know what you think about it Silvia?*??
> 
> 
> Mozart´s sculpture by Markus Luepertz in Salzburg at the Ursulinen square in front of the Marcus church....


Thank you for showing the Luepertz-Mozart in Salzburg, VRZ - we can see
that Markus Luepertz has a very personal style in forming the human body.
I'm glad you also can see the positive aspects of the new sculpture in Vienna! 

Answering your question... let me explain why I like Luepertz' Beethoven:

I admit - this is no beautiful sculpture.  But this expressive work tells me 
much more about Beethovens struggles in life than all the conventional monuments 
of former centuries.
You probably all know that Ludwig van Beethoven suffered from many health
problems all his life, and, worst of all, he slowly lost his ability to hear.
A composer! A sensitive artist who loved to walk the Viennese vineyards
and listen to the melodies of the birds...

In Luepertz' sculpture we can see Beethoven's pain, but no resignation.
For me the colours symbolize his hunger for life and his creative powers.
A man who has his death-mask standing at his feet. 
He has left it behind - and reached immortality.


----------



## yansa

Around Vienna's Main Train Station
Skyscrapers and Building Sites


Around Vienna's Hauptbahnhof new buildings spring up like mushrooms. 










I hope the Christmas tree is finished meanwhile! 










.









.









.









.









Need a taxi? 










The headquarter of OEBB (Oesterreichische Bundesbahn)










Looking back to the train station with it's memorable roof:










Among other buildings we can find many hotels in this area.










.









Thanks God they have left us this lawn - the first green that we see... 










Tramline D brings you to this area with Belvedere Palace, Quartier Belvedere
and Main Train Station.

They are building like mad - but what, and for whom?
(Vienna urgently would need provision of housing for "normal" people...
At the private market you hardly get a flat now under 1.000,- Euro rent...)










The new buildings near Belvedere I showed you shortly, here from another angle
(and I bet no rents under 1.000,- Euro )










One of the Arsenal buildings behind the bridge:










.









On the way back to the Main Train Station:










.









.









.









.









Summing I can say, it is clean there, it is safe (both not self-evident for the
area around a big train station - though I can only speak of the situation at day,
not at night ) - but...

... same as applies to Donaucity: *More Green, please !! *


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for looking in and liking, dear friends! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 


Days of Virgen de Guadalupe in Vienna

From 9th to 12th of December Mexico celebrates the days of the Virgen de Guadalupe.
The Mexican community of Vienna celebrates in Votiv Church:










The beautiful glass window above the altar of the Virgen:










The altar of the Virgen of Guadalupe was well visited today and beautifully
decorated with flowers:










.









This inscription remembers Habsburg Emperor Maximilian I. of Mexico who reigned
Mexico from 1864 - 1867 and ended tragically. He was initiator for the construction
of Votiv Church:










The other inscriptions you can see are prayers and thanksgivings from people
to the Virgin.










At the place in front of this beautiful white altar...










... a man sells carved figures made of wood from the olive tree:










A few more impressions of this beautiful neo-gothic church - the Main Altar:










.









Detail of one of the wonderful coloured glass windows:










Outside they sold the first Christmas trees under a milky winter sun 










Some picture plans for the next time: Schoenbrunn and Neubau (7th district).


----------



## capricorn2000

great interior of the church - the gilded altar and the stained glass photo of Our Lady of Guadalupe are the center pieces - very outstanding. Also, in relation to this, I saw a life-size portrait of Maximillian I in Chapultepec Palace in Mexico City and I learned a little history about what happened during that time from Roberto/ It was really tragic.


----------



## Romashka01

Great update,dear Silvia :applause: 

Lovely pictures of Votiv Church!


----------



## Gratteciel

What an interesting new set, dear Silvia!
Beautiful altar dedicated to the Virgin of Guadalupe. in Votiv Church - which is magnificent.
The beautiful Paseo de la Reforma in Mexico City, was conceived by Emperor Maximilian I to move from the National Palace to his home in the Chapultepec Castle. 
Thank you, dear friend!


----------



## yansa

I'm happy about your interest and likings, thank you! 

Remark: A detail of pic 10 struck me. The Virgin stands *barefoot on a snake
*(which is symbol of evil, of course). The snake looks very realistic and I
wondered from where the artist had taken his inspiration. Maybe from
drawings or paintings of members of the expeditions to other continents?
The snake could be a variety of boa constrictor which can be found in
many different colours and patterns:

http://www.hamburger-tierschutzvere...n-amphibien-fische/1134_A_15-Boa-Kaa-rh_1.JPG

I think I've seen that snake of the painting in Votiv Church before, but 
can't remember the species. Are snake experts among us who recognize
the species on the painting? 



capricorn2000 said:


> great interior of the church - the gilded altar and the stained glass photo of Our Lady of Guadalupe are the center pieces - very outstanding. Also, in relation to this, I saw a life-size portrait of Maximillian I in Chapultepec Palace in Mexico City and I learned a little history about what happened during that time from Roberto/ It was really tragic.


Thank you, Robert!  Yes, Votiv Church is full of astonishing details - every
time I visit I detect more of them...
I'm glad you talked about Maximilian, the Emperor from Austria, with Roberto. 
History is such an exciting topic, and this "Mexican adventure"
of the Habsburgs, is one of the most tragic parts of their family story.



Romashka01 said:


> Great update,dear Silvia :applause:
> 
> Lovely pictures of Votiv Church!


Thank you so much, dear Roman, I'm glad you like it! 



Gratteciel said:


> What an interesting new set, dear Silvia!
> Beautiful altar dedicated to the Virgin of Guadalupe. in Votiv Church - which is magnificent.
> The beautiful Paseo de la Reforma in Mexico City, was conceived by Emperor Maximilian I to move from the National Palace to his home in the Chapultepec Castle.
> Thank you, dear friend!


Thank you, dear Roberto! 
So we somehow can talk of Maximilian as the "Father of Paseo de la Reforma"?
That's very interesting! Didn't know that it was him who conceived this
beautiful paseo.


Poetry of a Foggy Day in Schoenbrunn Garden

A dark, misty day where I thought that there is no good light turned out
to be a good day for photography. 










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.




















.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Oh, wow, excellent, even darkish, last set! kay:


----------



## buho

:applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! eerily mystical; an opportune time to capture a drama of good and bad 
symbolized by the crow and pigeon and not far away is the stygian water of the ruin.


----------



## General Electric

That is a beautiful and fascinating instrument (Balafon), I love it kay: Enjoy!

Nice update, btw


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and liking! 



General Electric said:


> That is a beautiful and fascinating instrument (Balafon), I love it kay: Enjoy!
> 
> Nice update, btw


Thank you so much, GE! 
I hope I can do little compositions one day. 
A Djembe and a Kalimba will follow... 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! :cheers:


Neubau (2)

In the background we see a school where the children painted a part of the wall:










Organic food store:










At the crossing Neubaugasse / Westbahnstrasse:










.









This store always shows cool styles, fitting very well to Neubau kay:










Again the crossing Neubaugasse / Westbahnstrasse:










Nice details everywhere...










Great store for toys:










Some very elegant buildings can be found at Neubaugasse:










That's Austria: Even the mice are skiing! 










Will be continued!


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful vibes :| :heart:


----------



## Gratteciel

Another great set, dear Silvia!
You always find beautiful, interesting and varied themes to show us in your photos. 
I love your thread!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your visit and liking! :banana:



General Electric said:


> Wonderful vibes :| :heart:





Gratteciel said:


> Another great set, dear Silvia!
> You always find beautiful, interesting and varied themes to show us in your photos.
> I love your thread!


Thank you so much, dears *GE *and *Roberto! *:hug:


Neubau (3)

This set is all about Neubaugasse, which as a shopping street is an alternative
to the big and well known shopping mall Mariahilferstrasse.
They are very different - Neubaugasse calls itself "The Street of Specialists". 










One of my favourite bookstores in Vienna. They have much about art and history,
and their prizes are moderate:










.









.









.









.









Streetlife at Neubaugasse:










.









The two last parts will show you two very special places - stay tuned!


----------



## openlyJane

I really like Neubau.....has a good atmosphere and some interesting and quirky sights. Particularly like that modernist ( 1960s?) building with the shiny, white, angular surfaces.


----------



## skymantle

I really like Neubau too. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful eye for detail in Neubau, Silvia! And that's a very impressive bookstore window, with half a dozen books I'd buy in a flash.


----------



## Leongname

nice images, Silvia!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 



openlyJane said:


> I really like Neubau.....has a good atmosphere and some* interesting and quirky sights*. Particularly like that modernist ( 1960s?) building with the shiny, white, angular surfaces.





skymantle said:


> I really like Neubau too. kay:





Why-Why said:


> Beautiful eye for detail in Neubau, Silvia! And that's a very impressive * bookstore window, with half a dozen books I'd buy in a flash*.





Leongname said:


> nice images, Silvia!


Thank you for your nice comments, dear friends - very appreciated! 

*@Jane: *I don't know the building year of that white house, but find it
very impressing too.
Oh, we will see another really quirky place in this set. 

*@Nick: *This is a "dangerous" bookshop. I always enter with the thought
of "only looking" and come out with one, two or more books. 


Neubau (4)

That's Neubau! :lol:
No further comment needed... 










.









.









.









Here they are selling lamps on two floors:










For frost-resistant guests 










.









I love the works of this graffiti artist:










.









.









.









.









.









Neubaugasse, a busy street...










One last part still to follow.


----------



## yansa

Neubau (5, end)










I saw this great exhibition at MUMOK - unfortunately I can't show you the pics,
because it would be too complex to get the permission for every single piece of art...
(My focus in the future will be on museums and exhibitions where it is allowed
to take pics and uncomplicated to post them on internet.)










*@Jane: *This time I went into the shop and asked the woman from where
those wonderful tiles are. She told me: Partly from Portugal, partly from Morocco. 










.









.









This is a very nice place in Neubau. In summer there are the guests of a restaurant
sitting in this beautiful yard:










.









.









.









Some of the next picture plans: Vienna at night, Kaerntner Street, Grinzing.


----------



## christos-greece

Once more great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> That's Neubau! :lol:
> No further comment needed...


clearly 
:applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking, and thank you very much for your nice comments, dears *Christos *and *Leon! 


*Lights in the Dark










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.


----------



## General Electric

Great updates, Newbau is an amazing district :applause: and Vienna by night look beautiful too kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and liking! 



General Electric said:


> Great updates, Newbau is an amazing district :applause: and Vienna by night look beautiful too kay:


Thank you so much, dear GE! 


In the Center

This walk begins at the Christmas Market near Saint Stephens with our popular
"winter medicine" : warm, sweet and spicy.










The flower shop shows traditional Austrian Christmas decoration (would be
complete with straw stars):










Under the protection of the Lord: This well fed pigeon has one of the best
places for a nest in town - behind a Gothic column of Saint Stephen's Cathedral :










A Room With a View (did you see the wonderful film? ):
The people who live here directly neighbouring Saint Stephens also enjoy a great view...










Kaerntner Street (together with Graben one of the famous shopping streets
of Vienna):










.









.









Back at the busy shopping mall Kaerntner Strasse again:










At one of the entrances to Ringstrassen Galleries (Shopping Center) we find
a miniature Christmas Market:










Next we'll see elegant Graben and Kohlmarkt.


----------



## capricorn2000

I love all what I see in your photos and I wanna try that popular "winter medicine" of sweet warm and spicy to soothe my winter ill. 
what exactly is its concoction?:sleepy:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful sets, dear Silvia!
Neubau is really lovely and cozy.
Christmas lights are great and the last set is beautiful and full of life. Love it!


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful Christmas scenes, Silvia, and I know exactly what you mean by "dangerous" bookshops. Long may they imperil our existence!


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone for liking! :banana:



capricorn2000 said:


> I love all what I see in your photos and I wanna try that popular "winter medicine" of sweet warm and spicy to soothe my winter ill.
> what exactly is its concoction?:sleepy:


Thank you for your kind words, Robert! 
Punsch, our winter medicine, consists of oranges, orange juice, white wine,
rum, water, blood orange tea, spices like cinnamon and clove, and sugar.
You surely find a good recipe of this in English language on internet! 



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful sets, dear Silvia!
> Neubau is really lovely and cozy.
> Christmas lights are great and the last set is beautiful and *full of life*. Love it!


Thank you for your kind comment, dear Roberto! 
We will soon see another place full of life - Graben!



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful Christmas scenes, Silvia, and I know exactly what you mean by "dangerous" bookshops. Long may they imperil our existence!


Oh yes!  Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 
I hope that this book store exists forever... I have a second good one in
my home district, and crime novels and thrillers I often buy spontaneously
at the bookshop in the Railway Station Westbahnhof.


Elegance and Pomp - Graben

We start our walk near Saint Stephens.
Everywhere in the town now Christmas trees are sold...
Those traditional Norwegian patterns are my favourite design for winter clothes. 










Sisi sells!










View from Graben to the Church of the Teutonic Order:










The shopping mile Graben partly has turned into a "forest" - Christmas trees everywhere... 










.









Lovely posing couple 










Childhood remembrance... Skating then was a part of my winter activities.
I loved to skate to music, and my father accompanied me. 










Hiding from the crowd in the trees near Pestsaeule (baroque plague column,
landmark of Graben) and enjoying this really beautiful place:










.









What a charming smile I got from the young woman at the left side :










.









Season of nice decorations:










Will be continued!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very cute cup!



yansa said:


> This walk begins at the Christmas Market near Saint Stephens with our popular
> "winter medicine" : warm, sweet and spicy.


----------



## Gratteciel

I loved your new set, dear Silvia!
As I said before, in Vienna Christmas is wonderful!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 



Skopje/Скопје;144068168 said:


> Very cute cup!


Thank you, George! 
I think about making a little collection next year.
Here is another cute cup from the Belvedere market:












Gratteciel said:


> I loved your new set, dear Silvia!
> As I said before, in Vienna Christmas is wonderful!


Thank you, dear Roberto! 
Yes, Christmas in Vienna has something, and it would be perfect with snow.


Elegance and Pomp - Graben (2)

A small side street with view towards Graben:









 
Vienna still has many older buildings with statues or reliefs of the Virgin:










.









Colour adventures in some shops... 










.









First class Christmas trees for people with big flats and big wallet. 










Near the church Saint Peter sometimes several Fiaker per minute cross Graben:










In my eyes (together with Kohlmarkt) more exclusive and elegant than the
famous Kaerntner Street:










.









.









One part of Graben / Kohlmarkt / Michaelerplatz still to come.


----------



## General Electric

These Christmas trees are beautiful! I love these fir markets, it always feels good! Great pictures yansa!


----------



## openlyJane

Vienna is a city of so many different aspects, but I do particularly like Neubau. Really liking the image of the well used white skates, accompanied by your fond reminiscence of you and your father.

Regarding the little tiles....from looking at pictures of Lisbon on this forum, in recent times, I can certainly say that there is a beautiful tradition of buildings decorated with blue/white tiles in that country - which is very characteristic as well as lovely.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking, dear friends! 



General Electric said:


> These Christmas trees are beautiful! I love these fir markets, it always feels good! Great pictures yansa!


Thank you for your kind comment, dear GE! 



openlyJane said:


> Vienna is a city of so many different aspects, but I do particularly like Neubau. Really liking the image of the well used white skates, accompanied by your fond reminiscence of you and your father.
> 
> Regarding the little tiles....from looking at pictures of Lisbon on this forum, in recent times, I can certainly say that there is a beautiful tradition of buildings decorated with blue/white tiles in that country - which is very characteristic as well as lovely.


Thank you for your kind words, dear Jane! 
My father lives in my remembrance, and Christmas of course is a time when
I think even more of him as usual.

I've heard of that famous Lisbon tiles! As you say, a beautiful and lovely tradition. kay:


Elegance and Pomp - Graben and Kohlmarkt (3, end)












.









.









.









Kohlmarkt









 











A face in the crowd: Strength lies in calmness. 










Reaching Michaelerplatz with the cupola of Michaeler Tor (Hofburg):










.









.









This is _not _what it may look like !! :lol:
(Even the horse seems to be not quite sure what he is doing there... )










I'm not sure how to continue - maybe Grinzing, maybe more Christmassy stuff...


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! I love that busy crowded streets with horse-drawn carriages....
any forecast for snow to have a white christmas?
Right now, here, it's snowing (first snowfall) and if it'll continue for the next couple of days 
then we'll probably have a white christmas.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely scenes, Silvia!


----------



## skymantle

Lovely...it's interesting to see the winter clothes people are wearing too.


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots from Graben, Silvia! I like your comments about first-class Christmas Trees, the face in the crowd, and the horse with the WTF expression. From the way everyone is dressed, it looks cold enough to snow (again) in time for Christmas.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for coming in and liking! :banana:



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! I love that busy crowded streets with horse-drawn carriages....
> *any forecast for snow to have a white christmas?*
> Right now, here, it's snowing (first snowfall) and if it'll continue for the next couple of days
> then we'll probably have a white christmas.





Why-Why said:


> Great shots from Graben, Silvia! I like your comments about first-class Christmas Trees, the face in the crowd, and the horse with the WTF expression. From the way everyone is dressed,* it looks cold enough to snow (again) in time for Christmas*.


Thank you so much for your kind comments, dears *Robert *and *Nick! 
*As far as the snow is concerned: I can only hope that our weather forecast
is wrong.  They say we will have temperatures up to 7 degrees around
Christmas, and that means _rain_ instead of snow! 

I congratulate you both to your white Christmas and hope you will show
many snow pics in the forum! kay:



shik2005 said:


> Lovely scenes, Silvia!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you so much, dears *Igor* and *Christos! *




skymantle said:


> Lovely..*.it's interesting to see the winter clothes people are wearing too*.


Thank you very much, *skymantle*! 
This year fake fur around the neck is the fashion burner, and besides black
you can see much olive green of parka-like winter jackets.
As far as the clothes of the fiaker drivers are concerned: They often look
a little funny, but when we think of their profession and being the whole 
day out in the cold... - I think then we also would often wear something
oversized and very warm. 


Grinzing - a Village in Town (1)

A cloudy and cold day in Grinzing has the advantage: No masses of tourists,
at least not during daytime.  I was the only visitor, together with a 
Japanese guest.

This time my focus will be on the nice old buildings, and later we will
see what is the problem in Grinzing and similar old places: They were
not conceptualized for the modern traffic...

But first let's walk along one building after the other:










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









Will be continued!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Very lovely, cosy place, and looks very peaceful.


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing sets, dear Silvia!
Wonderful big Christmas trees on post 3105!
I love those crowded streets in Vienna and the elegant Christmas decorations.
Grinzing looks also great!


----------



## Romashka01

Splendid photos,dear Silvia! :applause: Many favorites, again. Thanks!
and I like your funny comments


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;144112663 said:


> ^^
> 
> Very lovely, cosy place, and looks very peaceful.





Gratteciel said:


> Amazing sets, dear Silvia!
> Wonderful big Christmas trees on post 3105!
> I love those crowded streets in Vienna and the elegant Christmas decorations.
> Grinzing looks also great!





Romashka01 said:


> Splendid photos,dear Silvia! :applause: Many favorites, again. Thanks!
> and I like your funny comments


Thank you very much, dears *George, Roberto *and *Roman! 
*Also thanks to everybody who visited and liked! 


Grinzing - a Village in Town (2)

In summer the guests are sitting in such cozy yards and enjoying the local wine:










.








 
.









.









On the way down to the church and the village center again:










"Nothing is for eternity"










.









This is a very nice one:










.









.









.









Will be continued!


----------



## General Electric

Grinzing have a lot of charms!! How far is this village from Vienna??


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking, dears *GE* and *Leon! *



General Electric said:


> Grinzing have a lot of charms!! How far is this village from Vienna??


Grinzing is a part of Vienna's 19th district and can be reached from the center
(1st district, station Schottentor) with tram 38 within 21 minutes! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Grinzing is just as lovely as I remember it. (We reached it by that tram you mentioned.) And the soft grey skies bring out the colours of the buildings beautifully.


----------



## General Electric

Ok yansa, thank you! The village look remarkably well preserved! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

I can imagine that in the summer, Grinzing is delightful- apart from the crowds. For some reason reminds me of Alsace, in France.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



Why-Why said:


> Grinzing is just as lovely as I remember it. (We reached it by that tram you mentioned.) And the soft grey skies bring out the colours of the buildings beautifully.


Thank you, Nick, I'm glad that you have such a good memory of Grinzing! 



General Electric said:


> Ok yansa, thank you! The village look remarkably well preserved! kay:


Thank you too, GE - yes, I think wine-growing and tourism bring enough income
to keep the old buildings well preserved.



openlyJane said:


> I can imagine that in the summer, Grinzing is delightful- apart from the crowds. For some reason reminds me of Alsace, in France.


I had to google Alsace, Jane.  Elsass, of course!  Both areas have the
vineyards in common, which always has something romantic.


Grinzing - a Village in Town (3)

This is what Grinzing is famous for :









 
.









.









.









.









From here bus 38A goes over a _very bumpy_ street up to famous Kahlenberg,
from where you have a gorgeous view over Vienna:










The station "Grinzing" of tram 38:










Here we see the tram arriving, and the bus ready for going up to Kahlenberg:










More Grinzing buildings:










.









Cute small houses with big chimneys 










Will be continued!


----------



## General Electric

:doh:The vineyard!!!! Sorry Yansa, I just remember we already talking and showing pictures about Grinzing!!! It's amazing and really good to have places like this again in Vienna! kay:

I'm a fan of this red tram 

:cheers:



yansa said:


> Here we see the tram arriving, and the bus ready for going up to Kahlenberg:


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> The station "Grinzing" of tram 38:


I love this area- quaint, quiet and quite beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Really gorgeous, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful Grinzing!


----------



## Leongname

such amazing updates Silvia!
a very beautiful area indeed! I like those houses on a quiet street, the tram ways and a fabulous and charming restaurant :applause:


----------



## Christi69

Thanks you for all these wanderings in Vienna's Christmas markets, full of life, details, good food and drinks, and insightful comments! Kahlenberg seems very quaint and restful.
Merry Christmas, Yansa!


----------



## yansa

Thank you everybody for coming in, commenting and/or liking! 



General Electric said:


> :doh:The vineyard!!!! Sorry Yansa, I just remember we already talking and showing pictures about Grinzing!!! It's amazing and really good to have places like this again in Vienna! kay:
> 
> I'm a fan of this red tram
> 
> :cheers:


Oh yes, Grinzing = wine! 
You know that I like the old trams, GE, but I would rather see them in museum
than at our streets.  Although... - in winter most of the old one are
heating better than the modern ones, that's my impression.



capricorn2000 said:


> I love this area- quaint, quiet and quite beautiful!


This probably is the most cozy and atmospheric tram station of Vienna, George. 



christos-greece said:


> Really gorgeous, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 



shik2005 said:


> Wonderful Grinzing!


Indeed, Igor! Thank you for nice commenting! 



Leongname said:


> such amazing updates Silvia!
> a very beautiful area indeed! I like those houses on a quiet street, the tram ways and a fabulous and charming restaurant :applause:


Maybe I will try this restaurant "Brandl" next spring, Leon. 
Then I will show you pics of the meal, and for sure I will taste the regional wine. 



Christi69 said:


> Thanks you for all these wanderings in Vienna's Christmas markets, full of life, details, good food and drinks, and insightful comments! Kahlenberg seems very quaint and restful.
> Merry Christmas, Yansa!


I'm happy you liked my pics so much, Christi! Thank you for your nice comment! 
And a Merry Christmas for you too! 


Grinzing - a Village in Town (4, end)

Cozy old buildings, but it is not relaxing to walk the street because of the
busy traffic. Taking pics I often had to cross this street and often had to
wait for a long time until the traffic had a break.










Better places to relax are the many yards of the "Heurigen".










.









.









.









At first sight a very nice old yard...










... but the big modern windows don't quite fit there:










In this yard you can also find this nice collection :









 
Slowly walking back toward the tram station...










... and finding many vacant seats in line 38:










I will continue with Christmassy stuff and night shots.


----------



## openlyJane

What a lovely suburb. And so close to town.


----------



## buho

Lovely places, living there must be great


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> What a lovely suburb. And so close to town.





buho said:


> Lovely places, living there must be great


Thank you, dears *Jane *and *buho,* for your kind comments! 
Thank you all for your interest and liking! 


Christmas Market Rathausplatz

Christmas in near!  Again I visited the market at Rathausplatz for several
times, and it was very nice at daytime. Many kids!
After dark all Christmas Markets are crowded, and you need much patience to get a Punsch. 

View to the near Votiv Church:





















In Rathauspark you have the possibility to skate under the trees, very nice!










.









.









kay: 










.









.









Some nice Viennese Christmas Kitsch 










View towards Burgtheater:










By the way - Vienna has no snow and no chance to see snow tomorrow,
but at the moment a wind velocity of 79 km/h in Innere Stadt...
We will fly away... 

More Christmassy stuff to come soon.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for visiting and liking, *Robert!* 


Late Evening Walk
from Christmas Market Maria Theresien Platz over Volksgarten to Ringstrasse

We follow the bride... 










... to the Christmas Market around the Maria Theresia Monument:










What a beautiful place this is... I remember many happy hours I've spent there,
at sundown, upcoming thunderstorm and all kinds of weather. 










.









The sinking sun lightens the "Auessere Burgtor" (Hofburg) in the background:










Some degrees colder, and this could have been snow...










Little Volksgarten duck story :

There is food for everyone. But attention - from the left there comes a wild duck woman. 










Tough fight between man and woman. 










The man has to flee. This duck woman is too wild, and look at her sister -
how she stands there, ready to combat! :lol:










In the end: Peace at the pond. 










A cross in the sky...










The Volksgarten roses sleep under bags from Brazil. 
Burgtheater in the background.










Beautiful fiaker horses outside the garden...










A tram rushes by - Town Hall in the background, the Christmas lights are on...










Next we will see more of Rathausplatz, Saint Stephens, Graben and Kohlmarkt at dusk / night.


----------



## openlyJane

Love the images of the woman dressed in stripes, and in every colour; and the ice-rink under the trees.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Love the images of the woman dressed in stripes, and in every colour; and the ice-rink under the trees.


Thank you, *Jane! 

*I must say, in Vienna the people are, compared to other cities, not very
daring what fashion is concerned. A woman dressed like this I only see about
three times a year.  I admire her!

(Stormy Christmas in Vienna: Wind velocity now 104 km/h (!) at Vienna - Jubilaeumswarte) 


From Dusk Into the Night

Cute little dog at the Christmas market...










.









Ringstrasse near Town Hall at dusk









 
.









.









.









Ringstrasse, Christmas Market and Town Hall seen from Burgtheater:










Rotenturmstrasse:










Saint Stephens and Christmas Market:










Graben:










More tomorrow - as far as I find the time. 
Sleep well - only one more night until Christmas...


----------



## Benonie

Cozy old Grinzing! And what a cute little dog at the Vienna Christmas market...  
Great sets Silvia!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for visiting and liking, *Ben *and *VRZ! *



Benonie said:


> Cozy old Grinzing! And what a cute little dog at the Vienna Christmas market...
> Great sets Silvia!


Thank you very much, Ben! 


Christmas Time, Vienna

Seems like this time we will have to change the text of "Silent Night"
into "Stormy Night".  Still highest wind velocity at Vienna - Jubilaeumswarte 88 km/h!

I tried to make a "best of" from the photo walks of the last days...










.









.









.









.









.









.









I love the peace of the evening sky...










.









The glass of the lantern seems to catch the evening sky 










.









.









.









Some impressions of the magic of a night in Vienna...










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









_With this set I want to thank everyone who accompanied me through this year,
who was interested in Vienna and my pics, looked, liked and commented so nice! 

I wish you all a Merry Christmas, may joy and peace be with you and with your families!

_


----------



## openlyJane

Merry Christmas, Silvia


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful sets...real Xmas ambience. Merry Xmas to you yansa and everyone else. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

My word, some beauties here from Schoenbrunn, Silvia! It's so hard to choose a favourite, but I'll go for this one:


----------



## capricorn2000

*Silvia*, thank you for all those beeaauutiful photos of Vienna, and I have to confide something to you, that when I had my grand tour of Western Europe a long time ago, I was on a big city on a country close to Austria and while I was taking photos with my automatic camera, a middle-aged man approached me and asked me if I've been to Vienna and I said no and he said that I must go there because this city(the place where we were) does not exist. It took me a while to figure out that what he meant is that Vienna is overwhelmingly beautiful and rich in art and culture *and* you validated this with all those photos you've shown us...

*thank you again and have a happy and prosperous new year!*


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, thank you all for liking! :banana:
And I'm very thankful for your kind comments, dears *Roberto, Igor, GE, Eduardo,
Nick *and *Robert! 

*It makes me happy that so many of you love this reflection in the pond from Schoenbrunn! 
*
@Eduardo: *I'm glad you also liked "A Room With A View"! 
Yes, I had a very nice Christmas with my mother, thank you for asking!
I hope your's was fine too - did you celebrate with your brother?
Thank you for your good wishes for the New Year, dear friend! 

*@Robert: *Thank you for your nice words and little story, my friend! 
And also for your good wishes for the New Year!

*Eduardo *and *Robert, *I have planned to try to get some special nice shots
from Vienna for wishing all my friends here on SSC a happy New Year. I'm a
little unhappy with the weather forecast for tomorrow - they prognostizise rain...
(Eventually also some snow, which would be better. )
So I hope I will be lucky in collecting some nice pics for a good last update
this year, which brings you joy.

Today I will post some last impressions from my visit to the Rathausplatz
Christmas Market at night:










.









.









.









.









.









Tramline 2, coming from 16th and 8th district, is reaching Ringstrasse between
Town Hall and Parliament:










Our Parliament is in renovation at the moment:










A good night to you all!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

The Parliament's renovation is expected to cost around 400-500 million Euros. And Silvia, I expect that you will be one of the first citizens, who make pics inside after the renovation in 2021/2022. To be sure that our tax money is good invested in this very beautiful and historic building.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> The Parliament's renovation is expected to cost around 400-500 million Euros. And Silvia, I expect that you will be one of the first citizens, who make pics inside after the renovation in 2021/2022. To be sure that our tax money is good invested in this very beautiful and historic building.


Big renovation or building projects (not only) in Austria have two tendencies:
a. They are later finished than expected. 
b. They in the end cost much more than expected. 
We will see if the Parliament is the glorious exception. :lol:
For sure I will take a look at the result, VZR!


The weather in Vienna today is rainy and windy, with one word, ugly -
so I'm doing my laundry and searching my photo archive.

From the Archive: Vienna Mix 2015

I really hope I didn't show these pictures here before. But I think I showed
most of the 2015 material in another forum.










Heilligenkreuzer Hof:










Surprise in an Innere Stadt yard:










In a very old part of Vienna near the Church Maria am Gestade:










Maria am Gestade with the famous Gothic tower:










Three looks into "Griechenbeisl", an old building and restaurant near the Greek Church
in the 1st district.
They found three Turkish cannonballs from 1529 in the walls:










Over an old circular staircase...










... I went to the first floor - nobody stopped me. 










Traditional Austrian dishes (from Gmunden), and nice Budvar advertisement board:










View from Town Hall, in the foreground the roof of Burgtheater, middle
Minorites Church, left Saint Stephens:










The main University building, seen from Town Hall:










Views from Albertina to the Opera, with pigeons 










.









Johann Nestroy Monument by Oskar Thiede, 1929 (in Leopoldstadt, 2nd district):










Have a nice day!  (One of the last days in 2017!)


----------



## Romashka01

Your wonderful pictures really makes me feel the Christmas atmosphere! 
Vienna is spectacular in every way, so much to see! Thank you dear Silvia :applause:

One of many favorites


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> *@Eduardo: *I'm glad you also liked "A Room With A View"!
> Yes, I had a very nice Christmas with my mother, thank you for asking!
> I hope your's was fine too - did you celebrate with your brother?
> Thank you for your good wishes for the New Year, dear friend!


My Christnas was fine, thank you, but I couldn't celebrate with my brother, because his father-in-law is very sick, and he went with my sister-in-law and family to have that night with him and her mother-in-law. I stayed alone in my parents' apartment, keeping the tradition of a special dinner at night. as my mother used to do - my dinner was simpler, but with Christmas feeling 

Loved your pictures above, with more Christmas lights and that tram  - and your Vienna 2015 is very good, loved (as Romashka pointed above) that image with the man with horse and open carriage in narrow street (the color of this image is breathtaking :cheers: ). 

Hope to see you before and after this New Year, and a Happy Day next December 31th to you


----------



## Leongname

Wonderful fotosets, Silvia! :cheers: I can't even pick a favorite. I wish you a happy New Year


----------



## Gratteciel

What a wonderful and artistic sets, dear Silvia!
I especially loved the black and white photo with the horses entering the alley. Really beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful 'best of spring 2015', Silvia!
The B&W is my favorite.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and liking! 

Thank you so much for your kind comments, dears *Roman, Eduardo, Leon, Roberto and Ben! :banana:*



Eduarqui said:


> My Christnas was fine, thank you, but I couldn't celebrate with my brother, because his father-in-law is very sick, and he went with my sister-in-law and family to have that night with him and her mother-in-law.


That are no good news... So I wish the father-in-law of your brother that
he will gain health again soon!



Eduarqui said:


> I stayed alone in my parents' apartment, keeping the tradition of a special dinner at night. as my mother used to do - my dinner was simpler, but with Christmas feeling


So you kept the family tradition, even under difficult circumstances, that's fine, Eduardo.
It will be the same with me at Silvester - I probably will celebrate alone,
but first go out and look how they done the "Silvester Path" this year (if
the weather allows), and then I hope to meet the one or other of my friends
here in the forum. I never was the big Silvester party celebrator, don't like
the noise so much and often go to bed before Midnight. 



Eduarqui said:


> Loved your pictures above, with more Christmas lights and that tram  - and your Vienna 2015 is very good, loved (as Romashka pointed above) that image with the man with horse and open carriage in narrow street (the color of this image is breathtaking :cheers: ).


Thank you, Eduardo, I'm glad you liked it!
Also glad that so many of you liked this pic! 



Eduarqui said:


> Hope to see you before and after this New Year, and a Happy Day next December 31th to you


Thank you, and a Happy New Year for you too! 
I hope to be online every day until Dec 31th! 



Leongname said:


> Wonderful fotosets, Silvia! :cheers: I can't even pick a favorite. I wish you a happy New Year


Thank you, Leon, and a happy and healthy New Year for you too! 


Around Saint Stephens

This nice old view of Vienna I found in our U1 Station "Stephansplatz":










Yesterday the plan was to have a last Punsch near the Cathedral.
But when I came there a little shock: the Christmas Market was gone! :lol:
They are building the stage and everything for the Silvester Path now:










At the wall of the Cathedral I found this interesting picture of the old wooden truss from 1440 (what a gem!),
which burnt down at the end of WW II:










Nice stores near the Cathedral...










Women and flowers... 










From Stephansplatz a passage leads into the yard of the House of the Teutonic Order:










Roof detail inside there:










I like it there. Somehow it's a place you can feel the air of the millenniums
(didn't find the best translation for what I wanted to say ), I hope you
understand anyway... 

In this romantic yard...










... I found a little miracle: a winter rose! 










Love this figure group at the wall of the Cathedral with the Fall of Evil:










This pic turned out to be my personal favourite of this set:
The two "Augustin" sellers (Augustin is the paper of the Viennese homeless)
are laughing, because I take a pic of a black underwear model. :lol:
They don't know that they themselves were my real objective. 










More from this 1st district walk hopefully coming later on today, or tomorrow!


----------



## Why-Why

Love that winter rose and the expressions on the faces of the Augustin sellers!


----------



## General Electric

Awesome updates, one more time!!! 

My favorite is the picture of the cab toy with the real street behind! What a great angle you found there! And these courageous flowers brave the cold to give you color and warm you heart! 

In the best-of, I love the views from Town Hall, and the magnificat b&w of the real cab is amazing too kay:

Happy New Year Sylvia


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for coming in and liking! 



Why-Why said:


> Love that winter rose and the expressions on the faces of the Augustin sellers!


Thank you, Nick! Those Augustin sellers are so cute!  Two "Babooshkas"! 



General Electric said:


> Awesome updates, one more time!!!
> 
> My favorite is the picture of the cab toy with the real street behind! What a great angle you found there! And these courageous flowers brave the cold to give you color and warm you heart!
> 
> In the best-of, I love the views from Town Hall, and the magnificat b&w of the real cab is amazing too kay:


Thank you, dear GE! 
With this cab toy I was lucky - they had placed it in a way that I could
make the shot, standing in the entrance of the shop.



General Electric said:


> Happy New Year Sylvia


Thank you, GE, and a Happy New Year to you too! 


Around "Am Lugeck"

Gazing into a gallery...










This scene made me smile: The parents were anywhere (diverted), and this
little kid used the designer couch as a trampolin and probably ruined it within
five minutes with its shoes. :lol:









 
It would be great to have the possibility to see all the beautiful backyards of Vienna...










In the bakery:










Secret shots into a gallery: One more male painter with a love for the female body. 










And here the contrast: The Holy Virgin with Child at the facade of an old building...










Some lovely store scenes... 










.









Especially the little ravens are nicely made, so cute... 










Coming to Rotenturmstrasse:










I was lucky with my latest photo walks. Enough material - I think I can give you daily entertainment until Silvester.


----------



## Romashka01

Love that winter rose too and the last one #3172 

Also, "lovely store scenes" among my favorites :applause:

Happy New Year dear Silvia!!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 



Romashka01 said:


> Love that winter rose too and the last one #3172
> 
> Also, "lovely store scenes" among my favorites :applause:
> 
> Happy New Year dear Silvia!!


Thank you very much, Roman, and I wish you the same, my dear friend! 


Around Schoenlaterngasse

Here Vienna is very old and full of legends. The streets are narrow and the
buildings colourful...










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.


----------



## shik2005

Love this "store scenes"  :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dears *Igor *and *Christos, *for your nice comments, and thank you all for liking! 


Around Rotenturmstrasse










.









.









.









View to the Greek Church:










.









.









.









.









View into Griechengasse:


----------



## Why-Why

There's nothing like a visit to Vienna while drinking one's morning coffee, Silvia! I particularly love that Am Lugeck set, and this one in particular:










Happy new year from Dundas!


----------



## Leongname

brilliant updates Silvia! I never get tired of your beautiful pics of Vienna kay:


Happy New Year!










​


----------



## yansa

*--> Please don't miss the Balloon Venus by Jeff Koons at the previous page! 

*Thank you all for liking! :cheers:*
*


Gratteciel said:


> What a wonderful tour through the beautiful Vienna, dear Silvia!
> Everything, from the animated streets, the shop windows, the people, the art gallery, the flowers, the facades of the buildings and a very long etcetera, is fascinating.
> Visiting your thread fills me with joy and optimism.
> I wish you a year full of love, health, peace and many happy moments.


I wish you the same, dear *Roberto*! 
Thank you so much for your kind words! :hug: :hug:




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Sivlia!  :hug:
> 
> *Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos,* and a Happy New Year for you too! :hug:


*** 

The Vienna *Neujahrskonzert* 2018 was great! All who missed it can see it
here on internet:

http://tvthek.orf.at/profile/Neujah...nzert-der-Wiener-Philharmoniker-2018/13958145

6 days available from now on!

For all who are not so great fans of classical music I recommend to see
the film that was shown in the break. You will see a young woman moving
from one nice place of our town to the other. 
The film shows the fabulous Jugendstil *"Kirche am Steinhof"* (Otto Wagner Church at Steinhof),
which I didn't show yet here in my thread:

Please use the link above and go there to "Wiener Moderne 1918 - 2018" - "abspielen"!
You will see many places again I have shown here during the last two years. 


Neujahrskonzert 2018, Rathausplatz

The concert was shown today at the big screen at Rathausplatz - here are
some impressions:










"Wiener Philharmoniker"










"Musikverein"










Beautiful flower decoration by the Vienna gardeners:










Conductor Riccardo Muti:










Visitors from Austria and the whole world (I heard many different languages)
had their joy to watch the concert under free sky and with the beautiful
Town Hall as background:










.









.









Impression from the film about Vienna they showed:

Gustav Klimt - The Kiss










Schemerl Bridge at Nussdorf (2 impressions):










.









And once again the market at Rathausplatz was full of temptations... 










.









Only the weather was not so superb: Foggy and windy.
But who cares for the weather, when he can have Strauss music, sweet and salty dishes and Punsch?


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your lovely card and your kind words, dear *Leon*! :hug:
A Happy New Year for you! :cheers:



Leongname said:


> brilliant updates Silvia! I never get tired of your beautiful pics of Vienna kay:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful festive shots from Vienna, Silvia. I think this one deserves another look, as it's how many of us will be feeling today: 










Very best wishes for a happy and healthy 2018 from Dundas!


----------



## Romashka01

Very nice and interesting update, dear Silvia!


_the Balloon Venus_  kay:

_Neujahrskonzert _:applause:

Looks delicious! 




yansa said:


> Please enjoy! And have a good start into 2018, dear forum friends! :cheers:



Thank you very much! Happy New Year!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest! 



Why-Why said:


> Wonderful festive shots from Vienna, Silvia. I think this one deserves another look, as it's how many of us will be feeling today:
> 
> 
> 
> Very best wishes for a happy and healthy 2018 from Dundas!


Thank you so much, dear Nick! 
I had a good start in the morning of the first day of the year and did not
look as the cute dolls in the picture. 
But I didn't feel quite well after several glasses of sparkling wine in the night -
a feeling that could be cured easily by drinking some glasses of pure water. 



Romashka01 said:


> Very nice and interesting update, dear Silvia!
> 
> 
> _the Balloon Venus_  kay:
> 
> _Neujahrskonzert _:applause:
> 
> Looks delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! Happy New Year!


Thank you very much, dear Roman! 
I'm happy that you liked the Koons Venus and the Neujahrskonzert!
Yes, most of the food I tasted at the Christmas markets was okay or even
superb, with very few exceptions.
The highlights were Kaiserpfandl, Krautfleisch and Gulasch from the Hungarians
at the Schoenbrunn market. They will come again at Easter! :banana: 


From the archive:

When Vienna was "Siberia" 

At the 9th February 2015 I walked through a snowstorm. Here are the pics,
taken with a very old camera:










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









That was an impressing experience - I would do it again! 

Due to climate change Vienna nowadays has much less snow than in former times. 
My wish for this year is big snowfall in January or February, and then a warm
and early spring with all the green and the flowers coming again...


----------



## openlyJane

Happy New Year, Silvia. I look forward to you taking us on many more walks and wanders through lovely Vienna.


----------



## Eduarqui

Hello, and a Happy New Year :cheers:

Loverd your photographs since my last stroll around, a few days ago, and those store scenes are so cool: the cat worried with the lovely little mouse, for example... and those funny caps are delightful, as the idea of giving the title "Bad Santa Claus" for a beer... my 2018 started laughing :lol:

I do enjoy very much your 2015 registers - high quality of image on snow. And I'm interested about classical musik, so, your register was welcome.

Loved the Greek Church (nice architecture) and your comment about Raunaechte (hope it is correctly written), this event doens't happens here, but we keep too our Christmas Decorations till January 6th (Epiphany).

Thanks for your kind words about my brother's father-in-law, will talk to him


----------



## Why-Why

Brrr ... if you take away the magnificent imperial architecture and the trams, that's exactly how things look here in Dundas today!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 



openlyJane said:


> Happy New Year, Silvia. I look forward to you taking us on many more walks and wanders through lovely Vienna.


Thank you, dear Jane! Next walk report is coming in a few minutes. 



Eduarqui said:


> Hello, and a Happy New Year :cheers:
> 
> Loverd your photographs since my last stroll around, a few days ago, and those store scenes are so cool: the cat worried with the lovely little mouse, for example... and those funny caps are delightful, as the idea of giving the title "Bad Santa Claus" for a beer... my 2018 started laughing :lol:
> 
> I do enjoy very much your 2015 registers - high quality of image on snow. And I'm interested about classical musik, so, your register was welcome.
> 
> Loved the Greek Church (nice architecture) and your comment about Raunaechte (hope it is correctly written), this event doens't happens here, but we keep too our Christmas Decorations till January 6th (Epiphany).
> 
> Thanks for your kind words about my brother's father-in-law, will talk to him


Hello in the New Year, my friend! :cheers:
I'm glad that some of my pics made you laugh.  Maybe one or two I'll post
in a minute will have the same effect. 

"Raunaechte" (several "dangerous" nights around the changing of years)
are more a folk custom fed by old legends than an event. Some of the dark,
mysterious, even dangerous figures that ghost through those nights, like
"Frau Percht", come from the depth of times. In those nights the people
in rural regions go through house and stable, speaking prayers and burn incense
to ban the evil. Those customs are very old.

I really hope your dear relative's health will improve soon!



Why-Why said:


> Brrr ... if you take away the magnificent imperial architecture and the trams, that's exactly how things look here in Dundas today!


I'm jealous because you have snow, Nick! 
But I wouldn't like the deep temperatures...
Just a little below zero to save the snow from melting, that would do. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia


Thank you very much, Christos! 


From today:

Little Vienna Album

We start near the Opera, looking into Kaerntner Strasse:










Facade detail, Kaerntner Strasse.
He doesn't seem to like what he sees. 









 
Main entrance of Hotel Sacher:










The Jewish man of Alfred Hrdlicka's Memorial against War and Fascism is decorated
with fresh flowers:










From near galleries:

Kiki Kogelnik - "Lady With Triangles", 1979










Willibald Zahrl - "Wintermorgen" (Winter Morning)










Willibald Zahrl - "Kraehenbaum" (Crow Tree)










I love those Innenstadt streets with art at every corner...










Nice kitsch: If I was a tourist I would be tempted to buy one of these. 










Josefsplatz, facade detail, Medusa










Josefsplatz, Freemasonry exhibition










Standing at Josefsplatz, view towards Stallburg:










Stallburg, the stables of the Lippizaner:










A magic moment: Lippizaner are passing by very near! 










Dramatic scenes at Michaelerplatz: The last Christmas- and New Years Markets
are closing. The last Punsch dealers leave the town.  :lol:

In the background the famous Looshaus, the first building in Vienna without
facade decor, which was a scandal at that time. 










Vienna. Any more questions? :lol:










For the first time I took a closer look at some details of our Bundeskanzleramt (Chancellery Building)
and found _this :











_


----------



## falp6

What a lot of snow in 2015. 

Great pictures


----------



## shik2005

Lovely!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful sets, dear Silvia!
Great photos of the New Year concert in Vienna; famous in the whole world.
Amazing scenes of Vienna under the snow in 2015!
And the galleries of Vienna are fascinating. Everything is wonderful!


----------



## Eduarqui

Loved those images above, and the horses and stable for sure are among my favorites 

And you're right: those small versions of Vienna Cathedral would be among my souvenirs, if I was a tourist


----------



## Why-Why

Bizarre details, beautiful photographs! I can see why Adolf Loos wanted to simplify his facades. His modernism may have won in the end, but our contemporary streetscapes are poorer for it.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, dears *falp, Igor, Roberto, Eduardo *and *Nick,* for your
kind comments, and thank you all for liking! 


Something non-touristic from the 2015 archive:


Rudolfsheim-Fuenfhaus (1)

Rudolfsheim-Fuenfhaus, the 15th Vienna district, is a multicultural worker's district.
You will see that it's - in it's own way - not less interesting than the more
elegant and touristy districts like the 1st.

The part of the district we will see is situated East of Auer-Welsbach-Park
(which is in front of the Technical Museum and not far from the Schoenbrunn Park
(which belongs to the more expensive 13th district).
We reach the area of this photo walk with tram lines 52 or 60 from Western
Railway Station (which I visited today ).

Let's start with the Remise, where often interesting special trams can be seen:










^^ From here you can take bus 57A to Burgring (1st district).

Auer-Welsbach-Park in November 2015:










"Herz Maria Church", Winckelmannstrasse:










Siebeneichengasse No. 10:










Reichsapfelgasse No. 28:










Reichsapfelgasse:










It's always nice when flowers are planted in the streets:










Braunhirschengasse No. 30:










I didn't dare to overtake him. 
This was in Grimmgasse. Do you know the TV mystery series "Grimm"?
He would fit in perfectly. :lol:










Grimmgasse:










:guns1: :lol:










Reindorfgasse No. 14:










Church "Allerheiligste Dreifaltigkeit":










Reindorfgasse No. 23:










:lol:










Reindorfgasse No. 31:










.









.









If you like those non-touristic areas I can show some more of it.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, please.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Refreshing collection above, with very different styles of life in Vienna


----------



## Benonie

I shouldn't guess the city, it's so different, but interesting indeed. 

I love the name of the pizzeria...:cheers:


----------



## Dimkaber75

^^ One day I will come to Vienna, I really want to. Stunning pictures! I want to consider everything. Beauty ! ^^


----------



## Why-Why

1st District 7 & 8 sets are stunning, and I love your various "experimental" modes. You could encapsulate every aspect of Vienna today in an album of your Sisi images!


----------



## yansa

Again I thank everybody for liking! 



Dimkaber75 said:


> ^^ One day I will come to Vienna, I really want to. Stunning pictures! I want to consider everything. Beauty ! ^^


Thank you for your kind comment, Dimkaber! Vienna is worth a visit, that's for sure! 



Why-Why said:


> 1st District 7 & 8 sets are stunning, and I love your various "experimental" modes. You could encapsulate every aspect of Vienna today in an album of your Sisi images!


Thank you for commenting so nice, Nick! 
To be honest, the day when I took pics at Wollzeile was so dark that I'm 
not content with the originals. So I did some picture processing (for instance
"Zeke", which brings out the atmosphere of Wollzeile very well. 


1st District (9)
Wollzeile

Wollzeile is a street with many traditional stores. But here the car nearly
steals the show.  Can one of our car experts tell me more about this VW? 










K.u.K. means "Kaiserlich und Koeniglich" - goes back to the Monarchy.
The sweet things I tasted in there were fresh and delicious.










A. Katzer, paper, founded 1837:









 
Beautiful old stores there with wooden portals...










Store "House of Scotland", two details:










.









Haider-Petkov:










Beautiful view into a side street:










A sector of Wollzeile:










Typical Austrians in their living room... 










This small car transports Bonbons / patisserie:










.









Will be continued!
(Later 1st district could be followed by 8th od 16th district, or Train Station Westbahnhof - I'll think about it. )


----------



## Benonie

WoW! Wonderful colors Silvia! :applause:

Composition in _Bordeaux rouge_:


----------



## shik2005

Typical Austrians 
Nice persons, no doubt...


----------



## yansa

^^ Thank you, my dear friends *Ben *and *Igor,* for your nice and charming comments!  Thank you all for looking in and liking! 


Today I'll finish 1st district with some few more pics of buildings and shops
at Wollzeile.


1st District (10, end)
Wollzeile










.










Upper part...










... and lower part of the building with the tradition bookshop "Herder".
The design of the store fits very well to the house:










One of the best known Kabaretts in Vienna:










Nice antiquity store...










... with very interesting books and magazines - here the legendary "Ver Sacrum"
which I also showed you in my report about the Secession building and exhibitions:










.









Detail of a Jules Verne book - design, layout made with love:










Reaching again Karl Lueger Platz, a last look at one of the representative
buildings there:










Yesterday I had an awful experience during my photo walk - I was physically attacked. 
Being used to difficulties of all kinds in my life (also because of my disease) I won't back down. 
Crazy individuals of that kind I met yesterday will not be allowed to take away my freedom as a woman 
to go out there in the streets with my camera.


----------



## openlyJane

A true cornucopia. 

Love the lady in red.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, I am sorry you were attacked. Some people are just too stupid to respect the freedom of others, and even to respect human beings... But I am sure you will be able to continue your wonderful threads!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Sivlia :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Oh my god Silvia, sad to read about that cowardly attack! Hope you're alright now and you'll feel strong enough to hit the streets again...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I hope everything is ok with you, Sylvia.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and liking! 



openlyJane said:


> A true cornucopia.
> 
> Love the lady in red.


Thank you, dear Jane! A lady in red in front of a red store - photographer's luck! 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Silvia, I am sorry you were attacked. Some people are just too stupid to respect the freedom of others, and even to respect human beings... But I am sure you will be able to continue your wonderful threads!


Thank you for your kind words, dear Christi! :hug:
I was on tour today again.




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Sivlia :cheers:


Thank you very much, dear Christos! 



Benonie said:


> Oh my god Silvia, sad to read about that cowardly attack! Hope you're alright now and you'll feel strong enough to hit the streets again...


Thank you for your kind comment, dear Ben! :hug:
Cowardly is the right word indeed - the attack came from behind!



Skopje/Скопје;144475599 said:


> I hope everything is ok with you, Sylvia.


Thank you for asking so kindly, dear George! :hug:

I'll tell you all now the crazy thing that happened to me yesterday:
I was walking and taking pics in the 16th district near Johann Nepomuk Berger Platz.
Suddenly an about 60 years old woman (!) attacked me from behind and
gave me a hard kick against my right leg. She swore at me that I had
"abgepasst" her (ambushed her), but I never had seen this woman before
in my life. After kicking my leg she quickly crossed the street, always
talking to someone (her husband?) about me badly into her mobile.

For a moment I considered calling the police, then decided against it.
There were no witnesses of the attack near, it would have been my word
against hers. She was soon out of sight. 
And I did not feel injured (physically, only the kick had hurt, of course). 
There are traces of her boot at my boot, and I have a haematoma at the place 
where she hit me, as I saw today.

Either that woman is crazy, or, more likely, she has confused me with somebody
whom she considers a threat for her. It's surprising and very sad that a woman of
that age is acting like this.

I grew up in a completely non-violent family, so such kind of violence 
is quite shocking for me. I must admit that I broke up my photo walk
yesterday after this attack, I shivered, and I didn't feel well the whole
way home...

*** 

But today I went out again, though the weather is very depressing, dark
and foggy.


Vienna Today

View from Saint Stephen's North Tower - Votiv Church nearly disappears
in the fog...










Looking down from the North Tower:










On the street again I met him. We can see in his face that he has a good heart,
better than many people.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Dear Silvia, I loved very much your pictures - the sweet piece of Art seems wonderful -, but feel worried about that attack you suffered. Hope you can feel better by now and please tell us about everything you need, OK? Best wishes, and please remember the best things you have inside


----------



## paul62

Good to know you`re ok, Silvia (although shaken). Sounds very eerie, that.


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> ^^ Dear Silvia, I loved very much your pictures - the sweet piece of Art seems wonderful -, but feel worried about that attack you suffered. Hope you can feel better by now and please tell us about everything you need, OK? Best wishes, and please remember the best things you have inside


Thank you for caring and giving me kind words, dear Eduardo! :hug:
I try to forget the whole thing, which is not easy.
At my way home at the day of the attack I was very aware what was
happening behind my back. 



paul62 said:


> Good to know you`re ok, Silvia (although shaken). Sounds very eerie, that.


Thank you, dear Paul! :hug:
I've read what you wrote about Chris de Burgh's Lady in Red - I don't like
the song either.  His "Ferryman" is a little better, but when it comes to
hear music from a Chris, then my choice is Chris *Rea*, for instance.


----------



## yansa

*Westbahnhof (1)
Western Railway Station

*Since the old South Railway Station converted into the big and central
Main Train Station, good old Westbahnhof has become less important.
For me it remains a piece home, it's just two Underground Stations away
from the place I live.

I once showed you the Station building in this thread, I think (did I? ),
and today we'll walk out the platforms and see some trains.










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









.









Tomorrow there will follow a second part for train lovers.
(All others: Augen zu und durch! :lol


----------



## Benonie

Trains! :banana:



yansa said:


> I've read what you wrote about Chris de Burgh's Lady in Red - I don't like
> the song either.  His "Ferryman" is a little better, but when it comes to
> hear music from a Chris, then my choice is Chris *Rea*, for instance.


I saw Chris Rea more than 30 years ago live on stage. Very kind man with a wonderful husky voice.


----------



## Why-Why

I just read about your unprovoked assault on the streets, Silvia ... a truly horrible thing to happen, and I'm glad you suffered only bruising and of course the nasty shock that follows such an attack, which can often feel worse. There are a lot of crazy people around who probably shouldn't be, and just being so much on the street to record for us your wonderful images of Vienna makes you a little more vulnerable than most. Please don't let this deter you from your true calling, and don't in any way to blame yourself for just being at that particular place at that particular time.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Sometimes there are days when often completely strangers spoil our day in the public. But these strangers are mental alone and they do not know that friends all over the world are behind you, Silvia. And the day is saved!
"Niemals unterkriegen lassen - und danach doppelt so stark weiter kämpfen"!


----------



## Gratteciel

Now I was able to catch up on the news in your fascinating thread, dear Silvia!
Vienna and your beautiful photos never cease to amaze me.
I loved the wonderful Cathedral of Saint Stephen, the beautiful facades of the 1st District buildings, the bird standing on the fence with a blue background (3278/15), 
the set of Western Railway Station and many other fantastic images.
I regret that you have spent that unpleasant moment with the lady who assaulted you and I hope you are well.
I send you a big hug!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! 
Welcome to my thread, *Patrick Highrise!*



Benonie said:


> Trains! :banana:
> 
> 
> I saw Chris Rea more than 30 years ago live on stage. Very kind man with a wonderful husky voice.


I'm glad you enjoy the train pics, Ben!
Chris Rea is a sympathically guy with a wonderful voice. The lyrics of his
songs have a meaning, and his music is wonderful laid back.
I will give a link to one of his beautiful songs to my next pics. 



Why-Why said:


> I just read about your unprovoked assault on the streets, Silvia ... a truly horrible thing to happen, and I'm glad you suffered only bruising and of course the nasty shock that follows such an attack, which can often feel worse. There are a lot of crazy people around who probably shouldn't be, and just being so much on the street to record for us your wonderful images of Vienna makes you a little more vulnerable than most. Please don't let this deter you from your true calling, and don't in any way to blame yourself for just being at that particular place at that particular time.


Thank you for your kind words, dear Nick! :hug:
There are a lot crazy people out there, and most of the time I can avoid
them, because I see them coming. But nobody can avoid an attack that
comes from behind... 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Sometimes there are days when often completely strangers spoil our day in the public. But these strangers are mental alone and they do not know that friends all over the world are behind you, Silvia. And the day is saved!
> "Niemals unterkriegen lassen - und danach doppelt so stark weiter kämpfen"!


Thank you for giving me strength, dear VRZ! :hug:



Gratteciel said:


> Now I was able to catch up on the news in your fascinating thread, dear Silvia!
> Vienna and your beautiful photos never cease to amaze me.
> I loved the wonderful Cathedral of Saint Stephen, the beautiful facades of the 1st District buildings, the bird standing on the fence with a blue background (3278/15),
> the set of Western Railway Station and many other fantastic images.
> I regret that you have spent that unpleasant moment with the lady who assaulted you and I hope you are well.
> I send you a big hug!


I'm glad that you could enjoy my latest updates, dear Roberto!
Thank you for your kind reply, and feel hugged too. :hug:


*Westbahnhof (2, end)
Western Railway Station

*For all friends of the railway I recommend to look at this wonderful train video
to the song "Looking For the Summer" by Chris Rea. kay:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8a6kHQN9BA

And what a wonderful, relaxing sound...










Train to Bratislava:









 
.









.









.









.









.









Nostalgic details...










.









.









Vienna has got a little *snow* over night! :banana:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful train pix and video! Looking forward to *snow* pix from Vienna.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and liking! 


*Snow in Vienna

*Snow has become so rare in Vienna during the last winters that it is always
worth to be documented. I was so happy when I looked out today morning
and saw that thin white cover over all! :banana: It snowed all day a little bit,
but it again was very wet snow that will melt soon if it doesn't get colder.

Western Railway Station










Street impressions










.









Schoenbrunn










.









.









.









.









Burggarten










.









.









Prepaired for more snow 










.









Near Opera:










Goethe in new design 










.


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> Beautiful train pix and video! Looking forward to *snow* pix from Vienna.


Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 
We posted nearly at the same time.


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> I bet nobody here (me included) knew that the great *Gustav Klimt *was
> born in a house at Linzer Strasse on 14th July 1862!
> His birth house doesn't exist any more, but a board at the new house
> remembers this famous son of Linzer Strasse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]


I knew Klimt was born in Vienna 'cause I have this thin book with some of his beautiful works in it I bought in late 80's and still in my book shelf. In addition and worth mentioning is his fellow artist Egon Schiele who was born in Tulln, 20 miles west of Vienna. Honestly, I prefer his art over Klimt who was more popular then. thanks Silvia and it would be nice if you have the chance to get some photos of Tulln that would be great. Have a good day.


----------



## Dimkaber75

.









^^Excellent winter photo sketch ! I hope that snow will come to us. Today I learned to take photos as favorites. This photo I liked especially


----------



## stevekeiretsu

I'm jealous of your snow - lots of england has had snow this winter, but i've not had a millimetre!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful new sets, dear Silvia!
Great and magical winter photos!


----------



## yansa

Thanks a lot for visiting and liking! 



capricorn2000 said:


> I knew Klimt was born in Vienna 'cause I have this thin book with some of his beautiful works in it I bought in late 80's and still in my book shelf. In addition and worth mentioning is his fellow artist Egon Schiele who was born in Tulln, 20 miles west of Vienna. Honestly, I prefer his art over Klimt who was more popular then. thanks Silvia and it would be nice if you have the chance to get some photos of Tulln that would be great. Have a good day.


You know a lot about Austrian artists, Robert! kay:
When I was younger I also preferred Schiele to Klimt. I don't know if it's a
legend or true, but Klimt himself once said Schiele was the greater artist.
In the last years I more and more appreciate the beauty of Klimt's colours
and ornaments and his figures draped so beautifully into them...

All I have of Tulln at the moment is my old thread from 2016.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1929227

This was the year I made all those phantastic train excursions to Lower Austria. 
2017 such travels were not possible for me. We will see what 2018 will bring...

Wish you a good day too, dear Robert!



Dimkaber75 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Excellent winter photo sketch ! I hope that snow will come to us. Today I learned to take photos as favorites. This photo I liked especially


Thank you, Dimkaber - I'm glad you like my pics! 
Your favourite I shot out of one of those small "houses" where in former
times the palace guards had their place.
Hope you will get snow soon and am looking forward to many "Berlin snow pics" then. :cheers:



stevekeiretsu said:


> I'm jealous of your snow - lots of england has had snow this winter, but i've not had a millimetre!


I wish you that snow comes to your town, Steve!




Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful new sets, dear Silvia!
> Great and magical winter photos!


Thank you, dear Roberto! I'm glad you have joy with my pics! 


My Home District
Josefstadt










Nice small buildings with suburban flair in some of the side streets...










Great portals like this Baroque one of the house called "Zur Heiligen Dreifaltigkeit" (1697),
portal sculptures "Eggenberger Schule":










Old yard with balconies called "Pawlatschen" in Vienna:










A riddle that haunts me since a long time: Couldn't find out until now from which
period of architecture windows like the right one are. We find them here and there
in Vienna - they are quite rare.

*@Eduardo:* I would be happy if you could find out and tell me from what
period this special windows are!  Eventually Biedermeier?










Typical side street:










I detected this lovely, but neglected group of figures. There seems to be
some damage through water, and I really would be glad if this could be 
restored in a gentle way and kept for the future!










When I'm there I never miss to visit the yard of the building of the "Baeckerinnung"
and see again the precious Gothic column:










Well kept building from 1904...










... with interesting detail:










The flower shops already show the lovliest spring flowers:










House "Zum schwarzen Lamm" (Black Lamb):










Style mix:










Vienna is not flat. 
The step from Lerchenfelder Street down into the 7th district:










The guy who placed this figures surely deserves a prize for black humour
and bad taste...


----------



## Why-Why

Snow really suits Vienna! Glad you were able to get out and capture those beauties, Silvia.


----------



## Eduarqui

Hello, Silvia, I'm glad you're bringing more pictures 

I'm a train lover, so, your previous page has a lot of wonderful trains and made my day 

Your snow registers are gentle and look quiet as a day without problems, I loved this 

Your Josefstadt District seems a very good place to live - human scale on each corner, nice buildings - and, about those Windows, guess your opinion about being from Biedermeier Period looks good, but i'm in doubt, because upper part of the Windows has a "Napoleonic Empire Style from 1805" that intrigues me, and in the center of this upper part we see a detail making me remember of XVIth Century Maneirism. Small ornaments from each side were much used in XIXth Century - Art Nouveaus has something like those ornaments, delicates as small flower buds. Maybe this is ecclecticism from second half of XIXth Century? I need to make a better research to tell this, but it seems something like this for me.


----------



## yansa

Again thank you all for coming in and giving so much likes! :banana:



Why-Why said:


> Snow really suits Vienna! Glad you were able to get out and capture those beauties, Silvia.


Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 
Yes, snow suits Vienna, but it's melting now, and for tomorrow they
forecast freezing rain and glaze...



Eduarqui said:


> Hello, Silvia, I'm glad you're bringing more pictures
> 
> I'm a train lover, so, your previous page has a lot of wonderful trains and made my day
> 
> Your snow registers are gentle and look quiet as a day without problems, I loved this
> 
> Your Josefstadt District seems a very good place to live - human scale on each corner, nice buildings - and, about those Windows, guess your opinion about being from Biedermeier Period looks good, but i'm in doubt, because upper part of the Windows has a "Napoleonic Empire Style from 1805" that intrigues me, and in the center of this upper part we see a detail making me remember of XVIth Century Maneirism. Small ornaments from each side were much used in XIXth Century - Art Nouveaus has something like those ornaments, delicates as small flower buds. Maybe this is ecclecticism from second half of XIXth Century? I need to make a better research to tell this, but it seems something like this for me.


I'm very happy you liked my updates, dear Eduardo! Thank you for commenting
so regularly and kindly! 

As for the window - you are right, it seems to be quite a mix... Some of the
floral details also reminded me of Art Nouveau, so this would not fit to Biedermeier.  
Maybe it would help if next time I take a pic of the whole
house, which can give you more informations. I will do that next time!
Was not able to find such windows in the internet via Google until now.
But we will solve this riddle! 

Today a little snow from yesterday was still left, and it was a sunny day,
so I decided to look into the Belvedere Garden. Such a wonderful walk,
please let me share it with you:


Sunny Winterday at Belvedere Garden (1)

In the lovely Baroque garden...





















The snack 










View to a nicely coloured big drilling rid, Karlskirche in the background:










Mermaids without water, but a little snow on their heads... 










I used a chain to frame them:










Sphinx and cupola of Redemptorist Church:










The frozen tear...









 
Charming sphinxes...










Saint Stephen's Cathedral seen through the legs of a sphinx 










The huge South Tower - a Gothic miracle...










View to Lower Belvedere Palace:










Will be continued!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow, the "Frozen tear" photo reminds me of the Rene Magritte's paintings  There is something surreal in it.


----------



## Benonie

Oh man, what a pleasure to watch this page! 

Way too many favorites, and though I love the trains, these photographic masterpieces are my favorites this time:



















Thanks for the trains and Chris Rea, Silvia!


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks so much for these amazing pics, dear Silvia! you are great photographer and i wish you photo walks without problems


----------



## yansa

I really appreciate your interest and likings, thank you so much! 



Skopje/Скопје;144512873 said:


> Wow, the "Frozen tear" photo reminds me of the Rene Magritte's paintings  There is something surreal in it.


Thank you, dear George - what a nice compliment for my pic! 



Benonie said:


> Oh man, what a pleasure to watch this page!
> 
> Way too many favorites, and though I love the trains, these photographic masterpieces are my favorites this time:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the trains and Chris Rea, Silvia!


Dear Ben, I'm happy that you had joy watching my pics and seeing that
nice Chris Rea video! Thank you very much for your so kind comment! 



Romashka01 said:


> Thanks so much for these amazing pics, dear Silvia! you are great photographer and i wish you photo walks without problems


I thank you so much, dear Roman! :hug:


Today I continue with Belvedere and in the second part birds will play an
important role. I saw some funny scenes that day. 


Sunny Winterday at Belvedere Garden (2)

This is one of the gates that lead to the part of the park with the pond
behind Upper Belvedere:










A clear and cold winter day, and a palace who's backside is just so fine as
it's frontside:










White seagulls made a nice contrast to the black crows:










Some of the crows showed a strange behaviour. You might say that crows
show that all the time , but this guys were climbing in the round cutted
smaller boxtrees and tried to get something out there. Again and again the
crows fell out of the boxtrees to the ground, which was quite funny to see. 

Here is one in the boxtree:










And this one had something frozen fetched out of the boxtree - I wondered
what it was?










I have a theory about that: When animals are so eagerly behind something,
in the most cases it is something eatable. 
In Austria the boxtrees have a vermin called "Buchsbaumzuensler". The caterpillars
of this little butterfly spend the winter in cocoons in the boxtrees.
Could it be that the intelligent crows have found that out and fetch 
those caterpillar delicacies out of the boxtrees? 
Could it be that the one at my pic holds a frozen cocoon with meat inside? 

This one was so trusting that I didn't need to zoom. He searched for food
half a meter before my feet. 










.









Here he talked to me a little in cracking and creaking sounds. 










Aroung the pond pretty much of the snow had survived:










The "fat house" is still standing there:










All who come here for the first time are impressed by this view:










With this nice snowman Belvedere garden says goodbye to us


----------



## openlyJane

Silvia, I’m sorry I missed it first time around - but to hear that you were attacked is shocking. What happened?


----------



## openlyJane

What an incredible sight the gothic tower set against the snowy backdrop. You really are spoiled by Vienna.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful set from the Belvedere, Silvia. My favourite is#3313.5, the mermaids "blinded" by snow. And your crow story is fascinating. They are such intelligent birds ... that one was able to gauge your personality from your behaviour and decide that you with your camera half a metre away posed no threat to it.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Silvia, I’m sorry I missed it first time around - but to hear that you were attacked is shocking. What happened?


In short words, an elderly woman which I've never seen before in my life
had attacked me from behind by giving me a hard footkick.

If you want to read the detailled story, Jane, I have told it at page 165/ #3293.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much for your interest and liking - very appreciated! 



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful set of photos as always and this one much impressed me,
> make it white & black and it could be on old photograph.


Thank you, Robert! 
I made a try with this pic, cutting off the man with the modern yeans. 










Oh yes, Vienna still has some corners you can get a feeling like in the 19th century... 



stevekeiretsu said:


> The light on the wet street through the horses' hooves is just perfect!
> 
> An especially charming update!


Thank you, Steve! 



stevekeiretsu said:


> The one before was interesting in a different way, for some of the less charming instrusions into the cityscape. I suppose the same explanation as london (or so many other european cities) - ww2 leaving holes to be filled, post-war trends in planning and architecture, and economic 'necessity'?


I'm not the expert for the architectonical history of our city, but I try to
say a few words about two examples:

Who really needs (needed) the skyscrapers at Danube Channel, so near to
Vienna's 1st district? I presume the people with the financial interests simply
were stronger than the ones who try to keep the beautiful historic townscape...

The New AKH, one of the biggest European hospitals, was built because
the Old AKH did not meet the requirements of a modern town any more -
so far, so well. But why build two mega "Bettentuerme" (bed towers), a kind
of "black monster" so near to Votiv Church? I thought modern studies tell
us that "small is beautiful", also concerning hospitals. They could have built
several smaller houses, not quite so high, and maybe in white or nice pastels...



Leongname said:


> a beautiful silhouette of the monument on the last pic :applause:
> and this nicely looking mess


Thank you very much, Leon! 



falp6 said:


> Nice pictures, specially the last one!


Thanks a lot, falp! 



Dimkaber75 said:


> The high building near the old tower of Minoritenkirche also doesn't win a
> beauty prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Your nice photos Silvia arouse great interest in this city. Everything is great ! After your wish, snow came to us on Berlin. Only he does not stay to lie, immediately it rains. It's a pleasure to see this winter here in the pictures


Thank you very much, Dimkaber! 
I'm glad you got snow in Berlin (at least for a short time ), but that storm was awful...



Romashka01 said:


> Delightful!! :applause:
> My favorites:
> #3328/5,11
> #3332/ 5,6,10


Thank you so much, dear Roman! 




Salazar Rick said:


> My favorite of the last photo set :cheers:
> 
> Nice and awesome Tower !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> .... Thanks for the photos!


Thank you very much, Rick! 



Why-Why said:


> Ah, I could probably spend half a day browsing in here!


Thank you, dear Nick! 
I have a great sympathy for people like the one in that pic who are interested
in books, art and so on. People who spend their time in a non-violent, creative way.



Benonie said:


> ^^ Me too, dangerous place for my time and wallet...
> Once more some stunning photography from your beloved, gorgeous city. I love the views from the cathedral with that beautiful light and threatening clouds. kay:


Thank you, dear Ben! 
If those clouds seem threatening to you, then wait until you see my pics
which I hopefully can make during a thunderstorm coming while I'm up the
North Tower - that's a great feeling and view!


----------



## yansa

^^ Dear friends, you find all answers to your kind comments in the previous post! 


*Ringstrasse Architecture
From Palais Coburg to Urania


*I recommend to hear the *"Radetzkymarsch"* (Wiener Philharmoniker under
Nicolaus Harnoncourt, New Years concert 2001) while looking at this set. :cheers:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_clP7RmLs4


Palais Coburg (1845), a high class hotel nowadays
In the foreground sculptures by Wander Bertoni










Karl Lueger Platz










That "100 years ago feeling" again... 










Some gorgeous buildings tempted me to walk into the side streets...










.









Not only Hernalser Hauptstrasse has it's erotic etablissements... 










Very interesting architecture also in the side streets...










.









View from Ringstrasse towards two of the skyscrapers at Danube Channel:










Exciting and beautiful details:










.









.









A white dream near Postsparkasse...










Georg Coch (1842 - 1890), founder of the Austrian Postsparkasse:










The famous Postsparkasse by Otto Wagner:










View from Georg Coch Place to the former War Ministry with the Feldmarschall Radetzky Monument:










Field marshal Radetzky was one of the most famous Austrian warlords.
Most of you will know his name from the Radetzky March by Johann Strauss. 

View to the former War Ministry (today also a government building):










Details of Postsparkasse:










.









A green door detail before...










... we reach Urania, astronomical observatory, popular education institution
and cinema.
Neo-Baroque style, architect Max Fabiani.
The building was bombed and damaged at 5th Nov. 1944.
Rebuilt, and later renovated - it's a childhood remembrance of mine. 
(There I saw the great film "Padre Padrone" by Paolo e Vittorio Taviani (1977) together with my father.)










Next we will see a walk along Danube Channel (like this set pictures of today,
good light, good experience, no foot kicks , happy hours.) Stay tuned! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Excellent last set! Many interesting buildings and details. Vienna is full of wonderful architecture.


----------



## Eduarqui

Great stroll around: your view if Vienna from Saint Stephen Tower is very good, showing a resume of urban skyline, and those skyscrapers aren't so close to historic center as I use to see here in Rio - for my own lack of appreciation about those "things", when they are clogging our urban landscapes.

That antiquities Paradise would see me a lot of time, if I could be there 

Your images above, from XIXth Century and early XXth Century Architecture, are wonderful: I do enjoy those White buildings from that time.

And cannot miss the chance to say thank you about your images with horses and that romantic fiakre :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic new sets, dear Silvia!
Those antique stores and galleries are fascinating; I would spend many hours there, although I probably could not buy anything.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for visiting and liking! :banana:



Skopje/Скопје;144606809 said:


> Excellent last set! Many interesting buildings and details. Vienna is full of wonderful architecture.


I'm glad you liked this set so much, George! Thank you for your nice comment! 



Eduarqui said:


> Great stroll around: your view if Vienna from Saint Stephen Tower is very good, showing a resume of urban skyline, and those skyscrapers aren't so close to historic center as I use to see here in Rio - for my own lack of appreciation about those "things", when they are clogging our urban landscapes.
> 
> That antiquities Paradise would see me a lot of time, if I could be there
> 
> Your images above, from XIXth Century and early XXth Century Architecture, are wonderful: I do enjoy those White buildings from that time.
> 
> And cannot miss the chance to say thank you about your images with horses and that romantic fiakre :cheers:


In some streets in the 1st district we can see fiakres nearly every minute. 
But the most exciting moments with horses in Vienna are when you are
standing in Stallburg and suddenly a door opens at the other side of the
small street and several Lippizaner are guided into Stallburg. You can stand
there and the famous and beautiful horses pass by in not more than one
meter distance... 

Thank you for your kind comment, my dear friend! 



Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic new sets, dear Silvia!
> Those antique stores and galleries are fascinating; I would spend many hours there, although I probably could not buy anything.


I'm sure you would find something, dear Roberto! Now and then I see pieces
even I could afford.  Thank you so much for your always so nice comments! 


*Danube Channel (1)
Water, Ships, Murals

*Cool music for this walk by Keith Richards:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FchROOM25ao


We cross the Danube Channel over Aspern Bridge, seeing the Uniqua Tower
at the other side: 80,7 meters, built 2001 - 2004, architect Heinz Neumann.
That's a walk from the first into the second district, with some nice views into the third district.


 
A small boat of the fire brigade:










First impression of some graffiti and murals. 
There will come much better ones soon - here I liked the shadows of the trees. 










Uniqua Tower scrapes the sky 










.









Psychedelic decorated stairs lead us down to the water:










Beautiful Urania with glass front Cafe:










.









A lovely place with an extraordinary mix of buildings...










.









Under this bridge the Wienfluss streams into Danube Channel:










Urania, reflected:










I liked this mural very much:










Next we will see a little special, a turning manoeuvre of a ship - please stay tuned!


----------



## Christi69

I love the reflection of Urania. And the huge eagle on the former ministry of War!


----------



## shik2005

What a collection of wonderful impressions!


----------



## Benonie

Great, colorful murals, and what an extraordinary architecture along Ringstrasse, especially the Postsparkasse!

And you are right, the Radetzkymarsch is the right back ground tune for this! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

great sculptures in the square of the palace and this reflection of the Urania building looks kay: too 
nice updates Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Christi69 said:


> I love the reflection of Urania. And the huge eagle on the former ministry of War!





shik2005 said:


> What a collection of wonderful impressions!





Benonie said:


> Great, colorful murals, and what an extraordinary architecture along Ringstrasse, especially the Postsparkasse!
> 
> And you are right, the Radetzkymarsch is the right back ground tune for this! :cheers:





Leongname said:


> great sculptures in the square of the palace and this reflection of the Urania building looks kay: too
> nice updates Silvia :cheers:


Thank you so much for your nice comments, dears *Christi, Igor, Ben *and *Leon!  


Danube Channel (2)
Special: MS Blue Danube Turning Manouevre

*I was lucky to have the chance to see the MS Blue Danube make a full turn. 
(Vienna, where even the ships "dance waltz"! )
Here you can see all phases of the manouevre:










.









.









.









.









.









.









Here you can see more pics of this ship, the former MS Schloegen, and you
find the technical details (lower at the page, right side):

https://www.ddsg-blue-danube.at/flotte/flotte-ms-blue-danube/

Will be continued!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> Vienna, where even the ships "dance waltz"!


This could be good tourist slogan for Vienna


----------



## falp6

Very interesting channel, specially with the mixing of architecture styles and graffiti. Some of the buildings remember me the "Haussmann style" of Paris.


----------



## Why-Why

Nice gritty urban set, Silvia, that one of the Danube Channel. I like that street art and the Urania reflection very much.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much for your kind comments and liking! 



Skopje/Скопје;144620734 said:


> This could be good tourist slogan for Vienna


No bad idea, perhaps in connection with a little film showing several
Viennese ships making their turning (in time lapse). 



falp6 said:


> Very interesting channel, specially with the mixing of architecture styles and graffiti. Some of the buildings remember me the "Haussmann style" of Paris.


I googled that style and found out you are absolutely right, falp! 



Why-Why said:


> Nice gritty urban set, Silvia, that one of the Danube Channel. I like that street art and the Urania reflection very much.


An interesting place indeed, some grubby corners along Danube Channel,
not more than five minutes away from the white palaces of Innenstadt. 


*More Danube Channel (3)
With Some Wienfluss Impressions

*One of the modest buildings near the Channel...










... but the inhabitants have this beautiful view to Urania and into the 3rd district,
and they can watch the ships passing by...










This extraordinary building is "bmvit", Ministery for Transport, Innovation and
Technology.
Built 1981 - 1986, architect: Mag. Dr. Peter Czernin.
Consists of three nearly circular octagons.










Zoom of the Urania astronomical observatory:










The nice building of the "Berufsrettung Wien" (medical emergency institution):










View over the Danube Channel from Aspern Bridge:










Zoom to the Prater Giant Wheel in 2nd district:










The Urania has a gorgeous place above two rivers (or channels):










Of course we won't leave without having a look at the bridge over Wienfluss:










View over Wienfluss with more nice bridges. The first one is the lovely one
where the Underground passes. 










Wienfluss is coming in from Vienna Woods.
Nice reflections in the water:










Turning around, we have another astonishing sight: One of the historical
bridge lanterns and Austria's highest building, the DC Tower, in the background:










A look back over Aspern Bridge with it's busy traffic:










Back at near Ringstrasse, where a dramatic cloud is standing above field marshal Radetzky. 










But we are not finished yet.
The most exciting and crazy part of Danube Channel is still to come (maybe later on this day).
Please stay tuned!


----------



## Eduarqui

Enjoyed very much these contemporary (maybe I should say "recently built") examples of viennese architecture: these new, or recently inaugurated (1980s), buildings have a kind of dialogue with traditional Vienna of late XIXth Century, and this seems very positive for me - they have volume and facades with individuality (they aren't reproductions of older styles), but offer continuity with past times.

Would like to see more of this here where I live 

Otherwise, I enjoyed the Uniqua Tower, a skyscraper not too much tall, and with a nice shape 

Glad to read your information about horses in urban landscape of Vienna. Not so easy to see horses in Rio, so, I need to go till Guapimrim to see them, including that one living near my house, and named Tornado


----------



## Benonie

This must be one of the most extravagant lamps I've ever seen!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much for visiting so frequently and liking!



Eduarqui said:


> Enjoyed very much these contemporary (maybe I should say "recently built") examples of viennese architecture: these new, or recently inaugurated (1980s), buildings have a kind of dialogue with traditional Vienna of late XIXth Century, and this seems very positive for me - they have volume and facades with individuality (they aren't reproductions of older styles), but offer continuity with past times.
> 
> Would like to see more of this here where I live
> 
> Otherwise, I enjoyed the Uniqua Tower, a skyscraper not too much tall, and with a nice shape


I'm very glad when an architect says that the buildings there are not so bad,
some of them even quite good.  Indeed, the Uniqua Tower is one of the
better skyscrapers that were built along the Canal.



Eduarqui said:


> Glad to read your information about horses in urban landscape of Vienna. Not so easy to see horses in Rio, so, I need to go till Guapimrim to see them, including that one living near my house, and named Tornado


A beautiful name, of course. Is the horse so hot-tempered that the owners
decided to give the name Tornado? 
Thank you for coming in and giving such nice comment, dear Eduardo! 


*Danube Channel (4)
Agora: A Place For Art


*This is not the kind of music I usually hear, but I think it will fit perfectly
to accompany the following pictures. 
(By the way: The video is great - if you have time, please take a look!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6B9tBRFEeE

We start our walk again at Ringstrasse, near the Radetzky Monument.
Is he in danger? 










This time we walk along Danube Channel between Aspern Bridge and Sweden Bridge...










.









Don't be astonished to meet some extraordinary colours today - we move in the
realm of art. 










Don't mind if it get's a little spooky from time to time...
The "Ghost of Danube Channel" 










Crocodyles come out of the water, and miraculous flowers green and blossom in winter... 










Near Sweden Bridge there is a place called "Agora" where artists create and show
theirs works under free sky. I have been there some years ago and now was
astonished how much interesting new pieces can be seen!
Those two silent soldiers however are there since a long, long time...










A happy anaconda... 










.









.









Detail of a beautiful decorated stove in the foreground:










.









.









.









The phantasy of the artists lead us into strange worlds...










.









Thor, god of thunder and lightning? 










A kind of "witch thing" hanging in the tree... 










And this is my very personal "Kali", though not black but violet... 










^^ The carved tree is great in combination with the mural...










I hope you liked this, because today I discovered more interesting things along
the Channel, so there will be one or two more sets.


----------



## Benonie

:eek2: Just when you thought you've seen it all!... :applause:
Way too many favorites this time...


----------



## yansa

*Please don't miss the art at Danube Channel at the previous page!*




Benonie said:


> This must be one of the most extravagant lamps I've ever seen!


Indeed, they are extravagant! 
Wikipedia calles them not lamps, but stone lighthouses. They origin from 1907 / 1908
and are part of the Radetzky Bridge.
Thank you for commenting, Ben!


----------



## falp6

Very interesting pictures. Other face of Vienna that is not usually shown.


----------



## General Electric

The best for the end :banana: I love your last set, with the amazing urban plantations and great street art :applause:

This place is very interesting to my eyes, although I'm sorry that for you the place has a bad memory


----------



## Why-Why

Just Wow! to this post-apocalyptic alligator, Silvia! Thanks for taking the trouble and risk to capture this beast!










And I love that last Green Surprise set, too!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, and I really appreciate your kind comments, dears *Falp, GE *and *Nick!

** 

Just read at the ORF internet page that today they have found the body
of the missed young Irishman in the water, very near the place he has been seen last.  
He was only 21 years old. R.I.P.!
His father, brother and girlfriend had come to Vienna, and I really can feel with them...

http://wien.orf.at/news/stories/2890686/

I can hardly describe how sad this dreadful event makes me.


----------



## Gratteciel

Danube channel... a different, interesting, colorful, beautiful place and like the whole city, full of art.
As for the big alligator, you managed wonderfully despite the problems of light.
Beautiful updates, as always, dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Danube channel... a different, interesting, colorful, beautiful place and like the whole city, full of art.
> As for the big alligator, you managed wonderfully despite the problems of light.
> Beautiful updates, as always, dear Silvia!


Thank you very much for your kind comment, *dear Roberto*! 
The alligator was a big surprise, the mural is of very good quality.
I wasn't sure if I could get an acceptable picture of it, because the first impression
was a black shadow in front of a sunny background. But somehow it worked. 

*Dear Roman, *a special thank you for your "like" to my posting #3385. :hug:
I'm still sad, the young man looked so kind and warmhearted, and I saw
the painful eyes of his girlfriend... I will always remember this, when I see
the part of Danube Channel between Augarten Bridge and Marien Bridge.

* 

*Parkapartements am Belvedere (1)
Around a Building Site

*It's quite exciting to see a group of new buildings grow.
From time to time I will take a look and show you some impressions from 
this building site and it's interesting surroundings.

I'm sure you remember the colourful houses at Guertel. 
It was a nice surprise to see that they have made a new promenade nearby
along tramline D, with nice modern benches and sculptures:









 

A first look from this promenade towards the building site:










Tram line D rushes by a building that belongs to "Quartier Belvedere".
We are here between the Belvedere Garden and Vienna's Main Train Station,
and we will walk in direction Arsenal.










Couldn't resist to zoom into the side view of the new buildings:










More sculptures on this nice new promenade, and also the first acts of vandalism 
on the sculpture in the background...










How will it be to live here? Of course it's great to have the Belvedere Garden
(and Botanical Garden) so nearby, but directly behind the buildings there
is the railway...










Again an impression of some "Quartier Belvedere" buildings with one of the sculptures. As I showed you shortly there is massive building activity around
our Main Train Station.










Again line D, one of Vienna's tram "oldtimers". I'm always tempted once to go
to the driver and ask if he knows the year of construction of the tram. 










Here we see a nice mix of architecture: The "21er Haus" (Museum of Modern Art)
at the left, and in the background the A1 Tower and the Arsenal (the red 
brick building which houses the Military History Museum):










Very exciting to stand directly under the new buildings and watch the activities there:










The "21er Haus" is a modern building I like very much!
Here you can read about it, if you are interested:

https://www.21erhaus.at/museum_of_contemporary_art










I love buildings in the style of the Arsenal:










Will be continued!


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! Vienna never ceases to amaze me...thanks Silvia for sharing them.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful! Vienna never ceases to amaze me...thanks Silvia for sharing them.


Thank you, my dear friend, and many thanks to all who liked! 


*Parkapartements am Belvedere (2, end)
Around a Building Site

*From another angle:










.









Lovely detail of one of the Arsenal buildings:










Zoom of the A1 Tower:










I hope to make pics when they complete the facade!










Side view, and here you can imagine the exposure - situated between the street
and the railway. We also can imagine the fine view in both directions, but
I would prefer the view to Belvedere. 










A last look at one of the Arsenal buildings, then we slowly walk back.










View from one of the promenade trees to the roof of the Main Train Station
and some buildings of Quartier Belvedere:










A new landmark in Vienna - the modern roof of the Main Train Station.
Right in the picture the OEBB Headquarter, left a hotel (and we can see a train):










Someone must have been aware that we find very much concrete here around
and hung up a little insect hotel (a little bit looking like an alibi action to
give nature something back at this place ):










The new promenade has very nice benches:










View to Hotel Daniel (near Belvedere and Botanical Garden):










Will be interesting how the whole quarter looks when the buildings are completed
and the trees are green!


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking, dear friends! 


Searching For Spring (1)
In Schoenbrunn Garden

In January, when there is no snow, nature at first sight is not very exciting.
We find trees without leaves, or the brown leaves from the last year:










I tried to detect the first tender signs of the coming spring - and I found some! 
Near the Palmhouse the whole ground is full with Winterling (Eranthis hyemalis) - 
little yellow suns, and the leaves around the blossom like little green tutus. 










The evergreen Efeu (Hedera helix) gifts us with burgundy leaves:










A very old Hedera helix has violet berries now, and nearby I heard the fragile,
high voices of little birds from out of a hidden nest. 










Near Palmhouse the green of some bulb plants has come out, and soon we
will see blossoms:










From several places near the fence you can do a gaze into the Schoenbrunn Zoo:










.









.









From the big to the small: I love the little gardens nature creates herself...










In the grass we can find first, very small Primula:










This picture postcard view also will look more lively as soon as the young leaves
come out:










The male ducks feel the coming spring and are fighting to impress the females. 

Our winter guests, the seagulls, still are here...










Fresh young green near a tree:










The pretty Feuerwanzen (Pyrrhocorris apterus) can be found everywhere on trees and roots:










.









Will be continued!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots of the garden with the dead leaves of falls and the newly sprouts of spring
and in between is a horse which is aware of being photographed, bufallos, bird and bugs.
that would made your day - life is beautiful.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots of the garden with the dead leaves of falls and the newly sprouts of spring
> and in between is a horse which is aware of being photographed, bufallos, bird and bugs.
> that would made you rday - life is beautiful.


Thank you all for the many likes, and thank you, dear Robert, for your kind
comment - very apprecated! 


*Searching For Spring (2, end)
In Schoenbrunn Garden

*Fresh green at many places, and soon there will be small blossoms...










January is a good month to take pics of the bizarre shapes of some groups of trees:










They come early this year - will they survive an eventually frost period?










Soon we will see the leaves of the big Strauch-Pfingstrosen (Paeonia suffructicosa)!










What a wonderful tree... The small point right in the background is a squirrel. 










Yellow berries of the oak mistletoe (Loranthus europaeus):










Some of the tree mosses have an intense colour:










Here the first flower leaves look out of the protecting net:










Spring is coming with might! kay:










It's wonderful to stand near this facade and enjoy both the spectacular view
and the warmth of the sun...










A rainbow fragment:










At my way home I found a mural which reminds me of an old Mexican water goddess,
bringing rain and making the earth green.  So this seems to fit very well
to the coming Spring.










By the way: For next weekend our weather forecast prognostizises... snow for Vienna. 
But let's wait - in one week many things can change...


----------



## skymantle

Lovely updates yansa. Interesting to see all the plants too.


----------



## Romashka01

Many wonderful impressions! kay: especially like "Searching For Spring"


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! 



skymantle said:


> Lovely updates yansa. Interesting to see all the plants too.





Romashka01 said:


> Many wonderful impressions! kay: especially like "Searching For Spring"


Thank you very much for your nice comments, dears *skymantle *and *Roman! 

*Today for many hours the forum did not work as usual. I was shocked and in
sorrow if it could be restored again. How glad I am that it now seems to run again
as usual!  :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Spring is coming, that's for sure. Only some weeks to go...

Favorite one, because of the light:


----------



## yansa

Benonie said:


> Spring is coming, that's for sure. Only some weeks to go...
> 
> Favorite one, because of the light:


Thank you, dear Ben! 
I'm looking so much forward to the warm summer evenings, when I again will
climb the stairs, lean at the Palace wall and enjoy the sundown over the
magnificent Palace Garden...


*Vienna at Evening / Night

Kaerntner Street










.









Church Saint Peter, seen from Graben










Herrengasse










Hofburg










Albertina with Soravia Wing










.









Burggarten, Cafe and Palm House (Butterfly House)










.









Burggarten










.









Ringstrasse










.









Welt Museum Wien










NHM, Ringstrasse











*


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent images!! :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Lovely night shots. I distinctly remember how beautiful Vienna was with the details on buildings lit up.


----------



## Benonie

Great set!

Believe it or not, but we have got a photo of Burggarten on one of our interior walls. A nice shot, taken by my wife some years ago.


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic updates, dear Silvia!
You always find beautiful things (art, nature, events, buildings, etc.) to show us and we thank you deeply.


----------



## Why-Why

So many signs of spring already, Silvia! You're so far ahead of us. So delightful to see the primula in January ... and even the firebugs!


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! 
Silvia, did you notice that all the *Likes* were erased/gone starting Jan 18?
can you double check this? I corrected all my threads. Have a good day.


----------



## Eduarqui

Great pics on recent updates you shared with us, dear friend, and I loved to know there are seagulls visiting Vienna (made me remember a famous 1970s film about a seagull searching for a purpose in life).

Sad about what happened with the young tourist from Ireland, and our feelings are with his relativesand friends.

Loved the first signals of Springtime there - and just in the middle of Winter (here I need to wait more time before seeing these first signals).

Interesting register of new constructions there too kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



Romashka01 said:


> Excellent images!! :applause:





skymantle said:


> Lovely night shots. I distinctly remember how beautiful Vienna was with the details on buildings lit up.





Benonie said:


> Great set!
> 
> Believe it or not, but we have got a photo of Burggarten on one of our interior walls. A nice shot, taken by my wife some years ago.


I believe it, Ben!  And am glad that you both have such nice remembrances
of your visit to Vienna! 



Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic updates, dear Silvia!
> You always find beautiful things (art, nature, events, buildings, etc.) to show us and we thank you deeply.





Why-Why said:


> So many signs of spring already, Silvia! You're so far ahead of us. So delightful to see the primula in January ... and even the firebugs!


Today I even saw more...  At the moment I'm preparing a new set -
"Searching for Spring in the Botanical Garden" - and you will be astonished
what is blossoming there! 
For Sunday the weather forecast says eventually snow in Vienna, let's wait
and see what happens... The plants will probably survive snow, but I have
sorrow for the little birds that are already sitting in the nests...



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful!
> Silvia, did you notice that all the *Likes* were erased/gone starting Jan 18?
> can you double check this? I corrected all my threads. Have a good day.


Yes, I saw that most or all of the likes were gone since Jan 18, Robert!
Today I again liked some of the older postings in the threads I was visiting.
But I'm so happy that at least our pics are saved! 
At the first moment it seemed that nearly all postings since Jan 18 were lost...




Eduarqui said:


> Great pics on recent updates you shared with us, dear friend, and I loved to know there are seagulls visiting Vienna (made me remember a famous 1970s film about a seagull searching for a purpose in life).
> 
> Sad about what happened with the young tourist from Ireland, and our feelings are with his relativesand friends.


Thank you for your kind words, dear friend!
This sad accident (?) - but yes, probably it was an accident - just happened
shortly before I made my pics there.
It was a strange feeling afterwards to hear that a dead young man was there
in the water, while I was walking there at daytime and taking my pics...





Eduarqui said:


> Loved the first signals of Springtime there - and just in the middle of Winter (here I need to wait more time before seeing these first signals).
> 
> Interesting register of new constructions there too kay:


Yesterday I did another look there and I think the facade will soon be finished. kay:

*I thank you all so much for your kind comments, dear friends! 

*At the moment I'm prepairing some pics from first signs of spring in our 
Botanical Garden. But it may be that at the coming weekend snow will
cover that all...


----------



## Christi69

You are very good at capturing atmospheres, day and night, but I think you create masterpieces when you are picturing details of nature. Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice new photos, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## falp6

Amazing and beautiful Vienna.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, dear friends! 



Christi69 said:


> You are very good at capturing atmospheres, day and night, but I think you create masterpieces when you are picturing details of nature. Thanks!


You are very kind, Christi!  Thank you so much!



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice new photos, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you for your nice comment, Christos! 



falp6 said:


> Amazing and beautiful Vienna.


Thank you, Falp! 


*Searching For Spring...
at Botanical Garden, Belvedere (1)


*No visit of the Botanical Garden without a quick look at the beautiful view
from the Upper Belvedere:










.









Near Upper Belvedere you can find a door which connects Belvedere Garden
and Botanical Garden.

The flower of the moment in Vienna is the "Winterling". And here you can see
the first bee of the year.  










Some beauties from last year...










Children of the sun!










We can see that an animal lives in the hole which goes into the root.
Every time I look in there, but I never saw the inhabitant. 
I hope to be lucky one day!










The garden has wonderful trees. While I do this update I realize that I know
nearly every tree, bush, flower, stone and root in this garden. 










We can feel how much "Winterling" and "Krokus" enjoy the warm sun...










Haha, the firebugs will never cease!  They are much too companionable and
have the motto "Make Love, Not War!" 









 
How elegant and lovely they are... - the first snowdrops of the year!










The trees have no leaves yet, so we can admire their wonderful shapes:










The gardeners are very active now at Botanical Garden, and they drive cute
little machines... ;










I zoomed the "Krokus". With some few exceptions I don't tread into the lawn.










What blossoms here is a lovely guest from the Atlas Mountains in Africa -
a "Reiherschnabel":










The Botanical Garden not only has attractions for the eye, but also for the nose - stay tuned!


----------



## Benonie

Lovely flowers and garden! kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



Benonie said:


> Lovely flowers and garden! kay:


Thank you very much for your nice comment, Ben! 


*Searching For Spring (2)

*The "mistletoe tree" 










The "Winter-Jasmin" (Jasminum nudiflorum) has covered over and over with blossoms...










.









Spiky! 










Impression of the winter fragrant bush "Zaubernuss" (Hamamelis)
which gives a wonderful aromatic experience...









 
Living near this garden is a privilege!










Reflection in one of the glass houses:










Lovely impressions seen through a glass house window:










.









.









.









.









One part still to follow.


----------



## shik2005

Blossoms! The only blossoms here are that of frost, ice and snow... till April, at least.


----------



## Why-Why

^^Likewise here, especially this year, though we have great hopes for March! Beautiful images of early spring, Silvia, which help us through our current deep-freeze.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for your interest and liking! 



shik2005 said:


> Blossoms! The only blossoms here are that of frost, ice and snow... till April, at least.





Why-Why said:


> ^^Likewise here, especially this year, though we have great hopes for March! Beautiful images of early spring, Silvia, which help us through our current deep-freeze.


Thank you for your kind comments, dears *Igor *and *Nick! 
*Not all of Austria is looking like spring will come soon - in the South, in Carinthia,
we have problems because of snow!

I wish you both that lovely spring comes soon this year in your countries!


*Searching For Spring (3, end)

*The fresh green!










Loved this pitturesque tree and the lawn full of "Winterling":










He made me smile, because he made big noise the whole time I was around there... 










A strong plant!










It's Helleborus foetidus (but didn't smell badly ):










This one is another variety of Hamamelis, and it has a wonderful fragrance.
I spent a lot of time near the smelling plants. 










.









Loved how the sunlight played with this grass...










And the good old "Erika", which is a very common plant in Austria:










Leaving the Botanical Garden through the door "Mechelgasse" you can see
the Russian Orthodox Church from far:










I would recommend to everyone who visits the Botanical Garden to walk the
five minutes to see this beautiful church from near!


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! lovely photos and you definitely had a grand time witnessing the springing of spring with its smell, sight and sound. wonderful Silvia.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dear friends, for looking in and liking! :banana:



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! lovely photos and you definitely had a grand time witnessing the springing of spring with its smell, sight and sound. wonderful Silvia.


Thank you for your kind comment, dear Robert! :hug:
Yes, I enjoyed this photo walk with all senses. 


*How Vienna tricks to extend the
Punsch Season over nearly half a year... 

*First over the whole Advent and Christmas time we had those lovely 
Christmas Markets with all the culinary delicacies and... the Punsch.

To have a reason to serve Punsch after Christmas they invented the
*Wiener Eistraum *("Vienna Ice Dream"). 










.









While people skate on the ice between Rathaus and Burgtheater and in
Rathauspark...










.









... others fight the sometimes still cold days with warm meals and good drinks. 
(This special beer from Upper Austria tastes very well, by the way...)










Sometimes the ice is crowded with people, especially in the evening.










Sad to mention that also the Vienna Ice Dream ends some day. 
But then it's not so far to Easter, and at Easter all the nice Easter Markets
will open in Schoenbrunn, at Freyung and at other places -
and we will have eggs, many eggs , but also warm meals and Punsch again. 

Joking a little: Of course the Ice Dream wasn't established to prolong the 
Punsch season. :lol:


----------



## Benonie

:cheers2: Cheers on upcoming spring, Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great and colorful updates, dear Silvia! :applause:
The reflection in the window is fantastic; The colors and the whimsical shape of the flowers is lovely.
The theater behind the ice skaters and the church near the Botanical Garden look wonderful.


----------



## Why-Why

Delightful! Vienna enjoys winter sports in spring and spring blossoms in winter ... simultaneously!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 



Benonie said:


> :cheers2: Cheers on upcoming spring, Silvia!


Cheers, dear Ben! :cheers:



Gratteciel said:


> Great and colorful updates, dear Silvia! :applause:
> The reflection in the window is fantastic; The colors and the whimsical shape of the flowers is lovely.
> The theater behind the ice skaters and the church near the Botanical Garden look wonderful.


I'm glad you liked it, dear Roberto! Thank you for your nice feedback! 



Why-Why said:


> Delightful! Vienna enjoys winter sports in spring and spring blossoms in winter ... simultaneously!


Haha, yes, we could say so... 
Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 


*Vienna Mix (1)

*Pics from several districts, all shot in January.

Five impressions from Guertel near Western Railway Station:

Graffiti









 
.









Found at a house wall: Monkeys playing Billard 










Older, interesting entrance and detail:










.









Girl in the tram:










Naschmarkt on a rainy day, backside pic:










Four impressions of Brunnenmarkt, a multicultural market in the 16th district:










.









:lol:










A very nice mural:










Rosinagasse (15th district) ends with an iron bridge above the railway tracks
of the Western Railway (Westbahn):










Will be continued.


----------



## Leongname

:applause: Silvia:

omg! great shot


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! I really enjoyed all of your pictures :applause:


----------



## shik2005

:applause: :applause: :applause:

Silvia, real feast!


----------



## skymantle

lol at that underwear...great pics yansa.


----------



## rheintram

I spent more than three hours taking a tour through your private Vienna and I didn't even manage to go through half of the pages. It was well worth the time and I'm looking forward to approximately 100 more pages ;-) Great pictures and great stories!

Btw. you showed pictures of a lovely store with teddy bears once or twice. I forgot to write down the name unfortunately... I'd be very happy if you could provide me the name or address!!


----------



## Benonie

Say no more, say no more... great shots! kay:


----------



## yansa

I'm happy that the Brunnenmarkt underwear has won so many friends! 
Thank you all for coming in and liking, welcome *@metrogogo* in my thread!

I thank you so much for your nice comments, dears *Leon, Roman, Igor, skymantle,
rheintram *and *Ben! *



rheintram said:


> I spent more than three hours taking a tour through your private Vienna and I didn't even manage to go through half of the pages. It was well worth the time and I'm looking forward to approximately 100 more pages ;-) Great pictures and great stories!


Thank you very much, *rheintram*! I'm really glad you had so much joy touring
through my thread! 



rheintram said:


> Btw. you showed pictures of a lovely store with teddy bears once or twice. I forgot to write down the name unfortunately... I'd be very happy if you could provide me the name or address!!


You find the nice shop window with the teddy bears in the first district at Lugeck 
(the shop window belongs to the Gallery Ambiente and you find it directly
opposite the ice cream parlor Zanoni). It's really worth a visit! kay:


*Vienna Mix (2, end)

*Palais Schwarzenberg, seen from Belvedere Garden:










Secessionist building detail, Rennweg (3rd district):










Rennweg:










Following shots are from 1st district:










Near Saint Stephen's Cathedral:










"Rent a bim" - People celebrated birthday in this oldtimer tram:










City busses:










Fiaker










I always appreciate beautiful details:









 
Neuer Markt at night:










Next I will show you Rennweg and Schwarzenbergplatz - please visit again!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots from Brunnenmarkt, Silvia, and lovely details from the Secessionist Building. So you can rent a cute old tram for your birthday party and cruise around the streets as you whoop it up? Sounds amazing!


----------



## Benonie

^^ I'll think about it for my 60th birthday... :cheers:

This is my favourite, this time:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 



Why-Why said:


> Great shots from Brunnenmarkt, Silvia, and lovely details from the Secessionist Building. So you can rent a cute old tram for your birthday party and cruise around the streets as you whoop it up? Sounds amazing!


Thank you, Nick!  Yes, you can make birthday party in the tram or even
marry there.  Here are the trams that can be rent:

http://www.rentabim.at/wagen/wagen.html




Benonie said:


> ^^ I'll think about it for my 60th birthday... :cheers:
> 
> This is my favourite, this time:


Thank you, Ben! That would for sure be a nice way to celebbrate the 60th birthday! 


*Around Schwarzenbergplatz (1)

*We leave the Belvedere complex through the door near the Lower Belvedere
and come to Rennweg, a street with many beautiful buildings (some of them
embassies) and much traffic.
Here a detail of a small historic building:










A church comes into sight where the masses always are well visited: Gardekirche,
the church of the Polish in Vienna. Classical style, architect: Nikolaus von Pacassi.










In front of the church there is a nice statue of Pope John Paul II, which throws
a lovely shadow on the church wall:










.









At Rennweg 3 we find the beautiful building of the Croatian Embassy (middle):









 
Here we look back from Schwarzenbergplatz towards the beginning of Rennweg (right side):










Schwarzenbergplatz:










Tramlines D and 71 cross Schwarzenbergplatz.
I very much like the modern building in the background - it fit's well to
Schwarzenbergplatz and has a friendly and clean style:










The famous Russian Monument against the sun:










Schwarzenbergplatz, view towards Ringstrasse and 1st district:










A second part is in preparation.


----------



## yansa

I thank you all for coming in and liking! 


Around Schwarzenbergplatz (2*, *end) 

Shadows filled the empty space... 










By the way, the most beautiful building at Schwarzenbergplatz, the French Embassy,
I will show you as soon as I can catch it in best light (sunshine), so you will
still have to wait a little for those pics.

Arnold Schoenberg Center (Palais Fanto), Schwarzenbergplatz 6:
Built 1917/18, architects: Ernst Gotthilf-Miskolczy, Alexander Neummann.










Schwarzenbergplatz has only representative, big buildings, like this here:










Palais Schwarzenberg itself is in renovation at the moment.

We take a look into a sidestreet from Schwarzenbergplatz:










A big street leading from Schwarzenbergplatz towards Stadtpark is
Am Heumarkt - let's take a look:

Here we see Wiener Konzerthaus at the right side and then Hotel Intercontinental:










Akademisches Gymnasium Wien, the school that was visited by so much later
famous persons, and in front of which we find the two Beethoven Monuments:










Back at Schwarzenbergplatz:










Schwarzenbergplatz ends at Ringstrasse:










At the other side of Ringstrasse the building with Cafe Schwarzenberg,
Kaerntner Ring 17, built 1861 - 63, architect: Wilhelm Westmann.










I will wait for a day with good morning light and then show you the French Embassy
which is a lovely Palais.

Today it began to snow in the morning hours, and now Vienna is white.


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful updates, just lovely especially that classical fanlight. I must say though I find the building you labeled secessionist as being more neoclassical....the one Benonie liked, but actually on closer inspection perhaps it's something in between, 'classical secessionist' if you like.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Beautiful architecture on the last set. The first photo is my favorite.


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> Thank you, Nick!  Yes, you can make birthday party in the tram or even
> marry there.  Here are the trams that can be rent:
> 
> http://www.rentabim.at/wagen/wagen.html


Definitely the 1913 tram for me! I'm amazed it's still running at all at the age of 105. And I totally sympathize with the poor thing not wanting to go out in the winter months.


----------



## Benonie

Nice shadow play! :cheers:



>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for coming in and liking! 



skymantle said:


> Beautiful updates, just lovely especially that classical fanlight. I must say though I find the building you labeled secessionist as being more neoclassical....the one Benonie liked, but actually on closer inspection perhaps it's something in between, 'classical secessionist' if you like.


Thank you for your nice comment, skymantle! 
You could be right with that guess of 'classical secessionist'. I must confess 
I'm not the expert in recognizing all the architectural styles and epochs. 



Skopje/Скопје;145080137 said:


> Beautiful architecture on the last set. The first photo is my favorite.


Thank you very much, George! 



Why-Why said:


> Definitely the 1913 tram for me! I'm amazed it's still running at all at the age of 105. And I totally sympathize with the poor thing not wanting to go out in the winter months.


I also would go for the oldest trams, Nick! 
Thank you so much for your kind comment!



Benonie said:


> Nice shadow play! :cheers:


Thank you very much, Ben! 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Many thanks, Christos! 


*Yesterday's Snow

*Yesterday it snowed nearly the whole day, but today most of the white magic
is already gone...










.









.









I'm planning a little report around today's *Opera Ball*, and you hopefully will
see some pics about that from me later this day.

*3sat* today has several interesting programmes about Vienna (for instance
about Ringstrasse)
and will begin reporting about the *Opernball *at 21:11! 

Here's the programme overview:

https://www.3sat.de/programm/

Please stay tuned! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dear friends! :cheers:


Alles Walzer! 
Vienna State Opera Preparing for Opernball 2018
Part 1



During daylight I went one time around the Opera to take a look what was
going on there several hours before the beginning of Opernball.
(In the late evening I made a second, adventurous walk, but failed in
having the planned adventure. :lol: Stay tuned!)

Ringstrasse, Opera. They are working hard to complete the entrance zone
with the red carpet:










Foreground: tram details. Background: Men at work. 










The area round the entrance will be exclusion zone in the evening. 
Prepaired barriers can be seen everywhere:










Police is already there.
By the way: At the left you can see the "Opera pigeons". 
Someone had just fed them and they ate greedily. They are incredibly fat. 










I looked in one of the tents.
What will they do in there? Drink Champaigne until they keel over? :lol:










Walking through the Opera arcades. The shield at the right is new there
(but with old graphic - just look at the funny trousers of the man... )










Looking out the arcades: Barriers and police cars.










The entrance of near Hotel Sacher is fresh decorated with wonderful flowers:










.









Taking the escalator up to Albertina to take a look from above at the Opera:










This is the beautiful building where the famous ball will take place tonight.
At the ground you can see a yellow line which marks a step, and behind this
a mixture of water and wet snow. I don't want to know how many visitors,
blinded by the beauty of the opera or the display of their handy, already
have stumbled down there and taken a bath in the cold snowwater... 










Looking down we can see several trucks, and we can imagine how busy they
work inside the building to get everything ready for the evening...










Nearby a shop where you can buy everything for the ball:










Nice detail near Opera:










Austria's TV, the ORF, already has two big truck and some smaller cars with
antennas there:










Vienna today a little bit crazier still than usual. 










.









The Main Entrance and...

*the red carpet, *waiting for all those politicians and stars, waiting for
enfant terrible Richard Lugner  and his charming guest Melanie Griffith,
Petro and Maryna Poroschenko, Waris Dirie, Michel Comte, Heiner Lauterbach,
Sunnyi Melles, another enfant terrible - Harald Gloeoeckler , and so many more...










I don't know if I can get the second part ready before the ball begins. Stress !! :lol:
Stay tuned!


----------



## Benonie

You are not invited, Silvia?.... 

Great set, of course!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dear friends! 



Benonie said:


> You are not invited, Silvia?....


Unfortunately not, Ben.  But I could have tried to get in without ticket,
and so having an adventure at last. 



Benonie said:


> Great set, of course!


Thank you, Ben! 
The second part will follow later, because the guests are arriving soon! 

21:11, here is the *livestream*:

http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=42667


----------



## General Electric

Lovely updates :applause:

After the incursion of spring, the come-back of the winter! I’m glad for you, you make wonderful pictures kay:

I love the night shots too :cheers:


----------



## AbidM

Vienna was very much built for snowy days.


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful city any time of the year but indeed very handsome in the winter time. kay:


----------



## Leongname

Snow brings fun for kids and chaos for adults  nice set Silvia :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who came in and liked, and special thanks for your kind comments,
dear friends *Jane, Roberto, GE, Abid *and *skymantle and Leon! *:hug:

I'm so glad that you like the snow pics, because - to be honest - I thought
I could have made much better pics having a waterproof camera and not being
forced to only take pics out of housedoors and telephone cells. 

So I went there again on a sunny day and took some more pics.

Ringstrasse (3a)
Again Bank Austria Building to Parliament

*Bank Austria Headquarter*
The bank will soon move to a new headquarter, and this building will get a
big supermarket and gastronomy zone. Here you can see some pics from
inside the building (please scroll down a little bit):

http://wien.orf.at/news/stories/2890598/










Wonderful *Palais Ephrussi* (at the left side) with beautiful sister building to the right:










I'm not so happy with buildings like that at Ringstrasse, but at least they
harmonize in height with the older buildings...










The big *University* building (a whole block):










University angel (or Nike):










From Ringstrasse you always again have nice view into the old town (here: *Moelker Bastei*):










View back from University towards one of the great buildings of *Roosevelt Place*:










Colour match! 










*Monument for Johann Andreas von Liebenberg*, Vienna's Mayor from 1680 - 1683 (in his period in office there was the second Turkish siege of Vienna).
Monument buildt 1887 - 1890 (Franz von Neumann, Johann Silbernagel).










The building left is the *Pasqualati House*, built 1791 - 1798 by Peter Mollner.
*Ludwig van Beethoven* lived there temporarily between 1804 - 1815.
Here he composed among others his 4th, 5th, 7th and 8th symphony, Fidelio and "For Elise".

Details of the monument:










Viktoria, Goddess of Victory:










Zoom towards what we will see in part 3b - Burgtheater:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful snow pictures on the Ringstrasse, Silvia! The light snow brings out the monumentality of the cityscape. (Here we've been buried under the stuff for weeks and are desperate for a sign of spring.)


----------



## General Electric

Great shots on Ringstrasse! With a magnificat light kay:


----------



## yansa

Thanks for visiting and liking! 



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful snow pictures on the Ringstrasse, Silvia! The light snow brings out the monumentality of the cityscape. (Here we've been buried under the stuff for weeks and are desperate for a sign of spring.)


I can understand that well, Nick! Thank you for your nice comment! 
Here in Vienna we now had our three days of snow this winter - now spring
can come! 



General Electric said:


> Great shots on Ringstrasse! With a magnificat light kay:


Thank you so much, dear GE! 


Ringstrasse (3b)
Around Parliament, Burgtheater and Townhall

This is one of the international best known parts of Vienna's Ringstrasse.
Coming from 8th district, Josefstaedterstrasse, looking towards Ringstrasse -
in the background the green cupola of the Michaelertor of Hofburg:










Caryatids of Parliament (side view of the building):










 Town Hall (1872 - 1883, Friedrich von Schmidt, Neo Gothic) with Vienna Ice Dream in the foreground:










Burgtheater (opened 1888, Gottfried Semper, Karl Freiherr von Hasenauer, Historistic (in the style of the High Renaissance):









Lovely Burgtheater roof figures:










Buildings between Burgtheater and Cafe Landtmann:










Cafe Landtmann (located in the Palais Lieben-Auspitz) and Burgtheater:










Ringstrasse in the warm season is a very green street, but to take pics in the
leaveless season has the advantage that we see more of the buildings. 










Many fiacres here too, of course...










When waiting for a tram nearby I never can resist to take shots of details
of Parliament against the sun...










View from this tram station towards Town Hall:










Will be continued!


----------



## openlyJane

The Ringstrasse looks quite something. The caryatids on the parliament building, and the theatre. It must take quite a lot of maintenance to keep the gilded statuary sparkling and in good repair.


----------



## General Electric

:applause: kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely! I especially like that one of the caryatids and reflecting car roof.
Do you know Carl Schorske's book _Fin-de-Siecle Vienna_? There's a very fine chapter about the Ringstrasse in it.


----------



## Leongname

brrr! it's seems too cold to ride the horses ))
very nice pics Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, dear friends! 



openlyJane said:


> The Ringstrasse looks quite something. The caryatids on the parliament building, and the theatre. It must take quite a lot of maintenance to keep the gilded statuary sparkling and in good repair.


Thank you very much, Jane! 
Yes, it seems they take good care of Pallas Athene. The whole Parliament
is in renovation now.



General Electric said:


> :applause: kay:


Many thanks, GE! 



Why-Why said:


> Lovely! I especially like that one of the caryatids and reflecting car roof.
> Do you know Carl Schorske's book _Fin-de-Siecle Vienna_? There's a very fine chapter about the Ringstrasse in it.


Thank you so much, Nick! 
I don't know this book, but it sounds very interesting!
What I can recommend that has to with Ringstrasse (especially Palais Ephrussi)
is "The Hare with Amber Eyes" by Edmund de Waal - a fascinating book!



Leongname said:


> brrr! it's seems too cold to ride the horses ))
> very nice pics Silvia :cheers:


Oh yes, fiacre coach is a hard job particularly in winter! 
Thank you for your nice comment, Leon! 


Ringstrasse (4)
From Hofburg to the Opera

4th day: High fog, but rather friendly weather

We start at *Aeusseres Burgtor* (entrance to the Hof*burg* complex - Burg = castle).
Looking at this monumental door we can see that is was built for protecting
the city palace of the Emperor:










In front of Hofburg you find the two famous museums, *KHM and NHM*, and
the Maria Theresia Monument. I have showed this so many times that I have
no pic of it this time. 

But you will get a special about KHM later this year when I visit the stairway to Klimt:









 
We look over *Burggarten* towards the tower of *Augustiner Church*. During Monarchy
the Burggarten was a _private_ garden of the Hapsburgs!

Cold resistant heroes can drink their coffee outside - in the back you see 
the rest of the last snow. 










One of the few smaller cinemas that have survived the boom of the big cinema 
centers is *Burgkino*, where you can see films in original language:










A great Ringstrasse building of the second row is the *Akademie der Bildenden Kuenste*
(Academy of Fine Arts), which, like Parliament, is in renovation now.
Here a zoom from Ringstrasse - in the foreground the *Schiller Monument*:










Near the Academy we find *Hotel Meridien:










*Zoom to the *Opera* and *Hotel Bristol*, where shopping mile Kaerntner Strasse meets Ringstrasse:










This interesting dark building is *Hotel Das Opernring*:










Shocking! 










The *Goethe Monument* is situated between Burggarten and *Palais Schey von Koromla 
*(1862 - 1864, Johann Romano von Ringe and August Schwendenwein von Lanauberg,
historistic in the style of Italian Renaissance):










Two impressions of the big portal of Palais Schey von Koromla:










.









In *Burggarten*, one of the beautiful parks we find along Ringstrasse (others
are Rathauspark, Volksgarten, Stadtpark...) you can visit not only the famous
Mozart Monument, but also this very good *Monument of Emperor Franz Joseph*:










The ravens flew low that day , and he is looking a little tired and resignated
(which he surely was towards the end of his reign).
I have to say that such long coats (here combined with leather boots) owe a timeless chic. 
Or in other words: They are *cool*, like another example proves! :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FchROOM25ao

Will be continued!


----------



## Patrick Highrise

I need to look at this thread in full detail after my little holiday in Liverpool in march, since Vienna is then next for me (early may)  :cheers: 

Wonderfull pics! kay:


----------



## Benonie

:applause: What a stunning, monumental boulevard!


----------



## shik2005

Great updates and the monument of Emperor Franz Joseph is really good...
BTW, the waterproof camera is useless without waterproof lenses... in short, too much trouble


----------



## skymantle

Lovely updates, I particularly like your zoomed in pic yansa. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Love the ones of the Schiller monument and the tired Emperor with low-flying ravens!
Will definitely check out that de Waal book.
And looking forward to Klimt at the KHM!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and liking! :banana:



Patrick Highrise said:


> I need to look at this thread in full detail after my little holiday in Liverpool in march, since Vienna is then next for me (early may)  :cheers:
> 
> Wonderfull pics! kay:


Thanks, Patrick! 
Great that you will have a trip to my hometown! kay:
I'm sure that you will find some ideas what to see here in my thread.



Benonie said:


> :applause: What a stunning, monumental boulevard!


Thank you, Ben - it surely is! They demolished the military defences of the town
and instead created that beautiful boulevard... 



shik2005 said:


> Great updates and the monument of Emperor Franz Joseph is really good...
> BTW, the waterproof camera is useless without waterproof lenses... in short, too much trouble


Thank you very much for your kind comment to my pics and your camera tipp, Igor! 



skymantle said:


> Lovely updates, I particularly like your zoomed in pic yansa. :cheers:


Thank you so much, skymantle! 



Why-Why said:


> Love the ones of the Schiller monument and the tired Emperor with low-flying ravens!
> Will definitely check out that de Waal book.
> And looking forward to Klimt at the KHM!


Thank you for your kind response, Nick! 
If you really decide to read the de Waal book, please tell me afterwards 
if you liked it!
To see those early Klimt works from near will be very impressing, I'm sure. 


Ringstrasse (5a)
From the Opera to Stadtpark

The weather was sunny, it was a great walk and I brought many pics, so
I will have to make several sub-parts of No. 5. 
(*@buho:* Wait until Stadtpark and you will see where the Spanish water goes to! )

One of the touristic hotspots of Vienna: Near Opera *Kaerntner Street*
meets Ringstrasse, and in the background we can see *Saint Stephen's Cathedral*:










This is one of the main places from where the tourist sightseeing busses start,
and at sunny weekends there often are long queues of guests waiting for
a place in one of the busses...










I read that once there was a gorgeous building in front of the Opera - and
then they built Opernringhof... 

*Opernringhof* for sure is no beauty, but it has a meaning to me because my
mother has worked there for some time. Even if the building is not good looking,
the address is expensive, and my mother found there many nice things the
rich people had thrown into the garbage, among them big formated calendars
with Japanese women in wonderful kimonos... 










The Opera reflected in Opernringhof...










The modern building with the *"Ringstrassen Galleries"*, a first district shopping
possibility for rainy days:










Hotel *"The Ring"*:










At Ringstrasse you find many hotels, most of them have in common that they
are very expensive... 

Looking back towards the Opera:










Near Opera you find the *"Badnerbahn"* which brings you to the lovely little town
Baden South of Vienna:










I can recommend to visit Baden, it has a nice old town, an Arnulf Rainer Museum
and is famous for it's wonderful rosegarden (park).

*Grand Hotel Vienna:










*Big, fat, shining limousine  and a car of *Vienna Mozart Concerts:









*
 Looking into this sidestreet you can see *Wiener Musikverein* (red) and a part
of *Saint Charles Church:










*So you see, many famous buildings can be reached from Ringstrasse within
a few minutes per foot.

The famous *Hotel Imperial, *now in Arabian hands... 










View to the upper floors of Hotel Imperial:










We have reached the representative buildings opposite *Schwarzenbergplatz,
*in one of them you find *Cafe Schwarzenberg:










*Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking, dear friends! 

Ringstrasse (5b)
From the Opera to Stadtpark

You have shortly seen *Schwarzenbergplatz* in this thread, so I will not show
it this time. Standing with our backs towards Schwarzenbergplatz, we can
see this nice building with round corner tower:










Typical "Ringstrassen feeling" in the next pics:










.









A facade full of curves and harmony:










A look back to *Hotel Imperial* (left side). Here, at Schwarzenbergplatz, 
the trams D and 71 leave Ringstrasse and you can go with them to the near* Belvedere*.










In the alleys Ringstrasse has *extra ways for bicyclists and walkers /* *runners*:










Hotel *"The Ritz-Carlton"*:










Buildings in typical "Ringstrassen style" (I love the grey one):










We have reached the first corner of *Stadtpark *with the beautiful *Kursalon Huebner,
*a historistic building in the style of Italian Renaissance. 1865 - 1867 by architect Johann Garben.
Today this is a place for events, especially classical concerts.










Will be continued!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## AbidM

Beautiful.


----------



## Why-Why

I love those architectural details indicating (now bygone) Empire: those Romans, the double-headed eagle, and this one (a great shot):


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update full of fantastic details, dear Silvia!
I love the harmony that exists between different buildings. All (new and old) very beautiful.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking, and special thanks for your kind comments,
dears *Robert, Roman, skymantle, Ben, Jane, Christos, Abid, Nick *and *Roberto! *



openlyJane said:


> Impressive mosaic on the building. A church?


This Pallas Athene with the nice owl decorates the MAK (Museum fuer Angewandte Kunst / Museum of Applied Arts), Jane. Seeing the attributes,
we can say that this Athene has much similarities with the one standing
in front of Parliament.

Ringstrasse (6c, end)
Stubenring / Parkring

The beautiful building of WKO (Kammer der Gewerblichen Wirtschaft):










... and detail:










The entrance of this building:










... and spectacular door detail:










This Jugendstil building also is beautiful inside:

http://jugendstilwien.at/ort/stubenring-8-10-1010-wien/

Will he bite when someone makes a diet sin? 










MAK seen from the other side of Ringstrasse:










.









This great building...










... houses an organisation called "OFID":










Looking towards Gartenbaukino (cinema):










Gartenbauhochhaus (1963, architects: Erich Boltenstern and Kurt Schlauss) with Gartenbaukino:










Wander Bertoni - Metamorphosen einer Saeule (Metamorphoses of a Column) at Theodor-Herzl-Platz at Ringstrasse:










You have seen now impressions of Ringstrasse with the parts:

*Schottenring, Universitaetsring, Dr. Karl Renner Ring, Burgring, Opernring,
Kaerntner Ring, Schubertring, Parkring *and *Stubenring*, as well as some
of the famous buildings which can be found there.

If you want to complete the round you can combine this tour with a walk
along Danube Channel (the street there is called Franz-Josefs-Kai), and
you will experience great contrasts: The elegance of Ringstrasse and the
world of graffiti and alternative places at Danube Channel. 

Thank you all for your interest for Ringstrasse! 
Today it snowed again in Vienna, so next we will see some impressions
of a walk through the snowfall in 1st district.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Wow, I really like the artistic columns on the last photo. kay:


----------



## Benonie

Gartenbauhochhaus still looks pretty good and modern, after more than 5 decades. kay:

Great set Silvia!


----------



## skymantle

Interesting to see the 60s modernism amongst the more typical Viennese architecture. Great shots as usual yansa. kay:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everybody who came in and liked! 



Skopje/Скопје;145534101 said:


> ^^ Wow, I really like the artistic columns on the last photo. kay:


I like them too, George! Maybe one day i make a special about this columns,
showing the details. Every column has a name. 



Benonie said:


> *Gartenbauhochhaus* still looks pretty good and modern, after more than 5 decades. kay:
> 
> Great set Silvia!





skymantle said:


> Interesting to see the *60s modernism* amongst the more typical Viennese architecture. Great shots as usual yansa. kay:


Now I tried to see the Gartenbauhochhaus again through your eyes,
dears *Ben *and *skymantle,* and really - it's not so bad as I first thought... 
*Gartenbaukino* is nice, I was there a few times long years ago...
My mother told me that there even were fashion shows when she was young. 

Thank you all so much for your nice comments!


Vienna is white again, and I will show you some impressions of this.

Snow Walks (1)
1st District

Fresh snow on the winter roses... 










Surrealistic impression in a store...










The first Easter bunnies are hanging around, waiting for spring to come. 










The history of this lovely shoemaker store goes back to the Monarchy:










.









Looking from a snowy bush out to Graben and Plague Column:










Some doors are really inviting...










Snow walk:










Romantic balcony:










I never use an umbrella. When coming home I always look like a snow woman,
with many snowflakes in my hair. 










Will be continued!


----------



## openlyJane

Those trams give Vienna an old fashioned romance.


----------



## paul62

Great shot


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everybody for liking, and special thanks to you, dears *Jane* and *Paul,
*for your nice comments! Very appreciated! 


Snow Walks (2)
1st District

This beautiful entrance...










... leads to a charming backyard:










At Demel's we see Empress Sisi's favourite sweets: Kandierte Veilchen (candied violets) 










The wonderful cupola at Michaelertor (Hofburg) under snow:










Weatherproof tourists discovering the Roman excavation at Michaelerplatz:










Inside Hofburg complex:










A cold, white surprise...  Here they had already prepaired everything for
sitting outside:










When the weather is so cold such pictures are really tempting to enter the
cafe and commit sweet sins (Apfelstrudel) 










These three doors lead towards Heldenplatz:










Will be continued!


----------



## skytrax

I love Vienna! Definitely one of the most beautiful cities in this planet! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

Come rain or come shine or come snow, your cam is always ready. love those shots of snow specially the tables and chairs at the sidewalk cafe.
These columns really intrigue me because I'd never seen like these before, interesting.
BTW, I know* strasse* means street but what is *ring* in English?
enjoy the weather there Silvia.


yansa said:


> Wander Bertoni - Metamorphosen einer Saeule (Metamorphoses of a Column) at Theodor-Herzl-Platz at Ringstrasse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have seen now impressions of Ringstrasse with the parts:
> 
> *Schottenring, Universitaetsring, Dr. Karl Renner Ring, Burgring, Opernring,
> Kaerntner Ring, Schubertring, Parkring *and *Stubenring*, as well as some
> of the famous buildings which can be found there.


----------



## Leongname

:applause: Silvia!
beautiful images of winter's snowfall, but Heracles must get intensive cleaning of a dirty foot. :lol:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely snow walks!


----------



## Gratteciel

We always discover fantastic places in Vienna through your lens and your sensitivity, dear Silvia.
Difficult to choose some favorite photos, but this time I could mention:
The columns at Theodor-Herzl-Platz. Very original and beautiful.
The elegant and ancient shoemaker with its beautiful coat of arms.
The wonderful green cupola at Michaelertor.
and many more.


----------



## skymantle

Lovely updates yansa, especially the coffee with whipped cream, which we call Vienna-style coffee here in Australia. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Many lovely shots of this most romantic city, Silvia! I do like the Metamorphosis of the Column, the snow pics, and Sisi's favourite dessert very much. But I'll pick this one, with its juxtaposition of Starbucks and Plague Column, as my favourite:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all a lot for looking in and liking! :cheers:



skytrax said:


> I love Vienna! Definitely one of the most beautiful cities in this planet! :cheers2:


Thank you very much for your kind comment, skytrax, and welcome in my thread! 



christos-greece said:


> Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you so much, Christos! 



capricorn2000 said:


> Come rain or come shine or come snow, your cam is always ready. love those shots of snow specially the tables and chairs at the sidewalk cafe.
> These columns really intrigue me because I'd never seen like these before, interesting.
> BTW, I know* strasse* means street but what is *ring* in English?
> enjoy the weather there Silvia.


"Ring" in connection with the street has a similar meaning as the ring for the 
finger in English: It means the street goes in a round.  Though Ringstrasse
is not a perfect round, but one part is "Franz Josefs Kai" (the part dividing
1st and 2nd district).
Thank you for your nice comment, dear friend! 
As there is so much interest for the columns, I really will make a special
about them one day.



Leongname said:


> :applause: Silvia!
> beautiful images of winter's snowfall, but Heracles must get intensive cleaning of a dirty foot. :lol:


:lol: :lol: 
Thank you for your nice and funny reply, Leon! 



shik2005 said:


> Lovely snow walks!


Thank you very much, dear Igor! 



Gratteciel said:


> We always discover fantastic places in Vienna through your lens and your sensitivity, dear Silvia.
> Difficult to choose some favorite photos, but this time I could mention:
> The columns at Theodor-Herzl-Platz. Very original and beautiful.
> The elegant and ancient shoemaker with its beautiful coat of arms.
> The wonderful green cupola at Michaelertor.
> and many more.


I'm so glad you liked my pics, thank you very much, dear Roberto! 



skymantle said:


> Lovely updates yansa, especially the coffee with whipped cream, which we call Vienna-style coffee here in Australia. :cheers:


I know, you are a coffee lover and specialist, skymantle. 
Oh, "Vienna-style coffee", what a honour! 



Why-Why said:


> Many lovely shots of this most romantic city, Silvia! I do like the Metamorphosis of the Column, the snow pics, and Sisi's favourite dessert very much. But I'll pick this one, with its juxtaposition of Starbucks and Plague Column, as my favourite:


It's a coincidence, Nick - I didn't want to say anything about Starbucks 
by making this shot. :lol:
Thank you for your nice comment! 


Snow Walks (3, end)

The old "Schweizertor" (Swiss Door) at Hofburg, seen through dense snowfall:










The snowfall was so dense that Town Hall only could be seen as a silhouette
while I was standing at Heldenplatz:










Heldenplatz, snow rider...










The black sculpture is the monument for the policemen and -women who
died in pursuance of their vocation (in Ausuebung ihres Amtes - I hope I have
found the right translation):










Icicles have been a rare sight in Vienna during the last years... - 
here some near the Opera:










The lions of the Marcus Antonius Monument - snowcovered...










The "Marktamt" building near Naschmarkt:










Beautiful U4 Station "Kettenbrueckengasse":










And Spider Man in the snow... 










.









The weather forecast says we will get strong frost from Sunday until the end
of February (about minus 20 degrees celsius!)...


----------



## Benonie

Cold weather in a great part of Europe, but no snow here. Great winter pictures, we can feel the cold!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dear friends! 



Benonie said:


> Cold weather in a great part of Europe, but no snow here. Great winter pictures, we can feel the cold!


Thank you very much, Ben! 
Our ORF already gives warnings of frostbites. 


Belvedere

"Belvedere Stoeckl"










Nice view behind Upper Belvedere:










Upper Belvedere and "Fat House" reflected in the pond:











Botanischer Garten
Belvedere

This was shortly before the actual snow period:

Bamboo conquers the metal footbridge... 










A "Kissing Place" 










Flower gem: Adonis vernalis










View into the glasshouse:










.









Winterling (Eranthis hyemalis):










... and a snow rose:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dear friends! 

Franz-Ippisch-Steg
19th District

At his time *Franz Ippisch* (1883 - 1958) was a famous Austrian musician and composer.
He was forced to emigrate to Guatemala in 1939 because his wife was Jewish.
Today I show you the bridge that is named after him:










Views from the bridge, which crosses the tracks of Franz-Josefs-Bahn and U4:










.









Views through glass with blue graffiti:










.









More views from this nice bridge:










In 2016 when I made all those day trips to Tulln, Hadersdorf am Kamp, Krems...
I often sat in one of those trains. 










Silver Underground:










Zoom to Hundertwasser Waste Incineration Plant:










Next we will see Doeblinger Steg which leads over Danube Channel from
19th to 20th district.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pics again, dear Silvia.
I really like that "Fat house".
The yellow flowers with strange leaves in the Botanical Garden are very beautiful.
Did Franz Ippisch return to Austria or did he die in Guatemala?


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful pics again, dear Silvia.
> I really like that "Fat house".
> The yellow flowers with strange leaves in the Botanical Garden are very beautiful.
> Did Franz Ippisch return to Austria or did he die in Guatemala?


Thank you, dear Roberto! 
I think the Fat House was a big success and attracted many visitors. 

Talented as he was, Franz Ippisch soon gained a leading position in
Guatemala's music life and stayed there until his death.
His son was so generous in 1963 to gift the "Wienbibliothek" with
a part of Franz Ippisch's legacy.
It lasted until 2009 til the officials in Vienna decided to remember this
great Austrian by giving the bridge his name...


Doeblinger Steg
leading from 19th to 20th District

This beautiful bridge was built 1910 - 1911 (Friedrich Jaeckel) and crosses Danube Channel.
Here we come from Franz Ippisch Steg and can directly continue our way
on Doeblinger Steg:










A beautiful iron construction:










View to Danube Channel:










.









One of the most beautiful bridges in Vienna:










Never can get enough of this construction:










It's very sad to see bad graffiti on such a historic landmark:










.










Here we come back to Franz Ippisch Steg again:











Towards South the view goes until AKH (General Hospital) and the high towers
of Canisius Church:










Some plans for the next updates: Argentinierstrasse, Josefstadt, Neubau, Alsergrund.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow, what a beautiful bridge, dear Silvia!


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful updates, interesting stories. Thank you, Silvia!


----------



## buho

Very beautiful bridge!


----------



## skymantle

Excellent sets yansa, luv the way you're playing with different types of shots. kay:


----------



## Benonie

Lovely, stylish bridge!


----------



## d1e9o11

yansa said:


> Thank you, dear Roberto!
> I think the Fat House was a big success and attracted many visitors.
> 
> Talented as he was, Franz Ippisch soon gained a leading position in
> Guatemala's music life and stayed there until his death.
> His cousin was so generous in 1963 to gift the "Wienbibliothek" with
> a part of Franz Ippisch's legacy.
> It lasted until 2009 til the officials in Vienna decided to remember this
> great Austrian by giving the bridge his name...


Interesting, I have never heard about Frnaz Ippisch. In which Part of Guatemala did he stayed?

Greetings froma Guatemala :wave:


----------



## yansa

Many thanks to all for visiting and liking! Thank you for your kind comments,
dears *Roberto, Igor, buho, skymantle, Ben *and *d1e9o11! *



d1e9o11 said:


> Interesting, I have never heard about Frnaz Ippisch. In which Part of Guatemala did he stayed?
> 
> Greetings froma Guatemala :wave:


Greetings from Vienna, d1e9o11! 

My sources are Wikipedia and some other internet pages:
Franz Ippisch died in Ciudad de Guatemala at 20th Feb. 1958, so I presume
he had lived there in the last years of his life. He also was professor for
music theory at the "Conservatorio Nacional".
Maybe the younger generation in Guatemala has not heard of him (here
in Vienna the same), but older people in Guatemala who are interested in
classical music will surely know Franz Ippisch.


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely shots like the spring blossoms, the bamboo grass, that maze of rails and specially the *Friedrich Jaeckel* foot bridge.
I'm touched about the story of *Franz Ippisch* but I think he's better off being "exiled" than to live in Austria during those times.
thanks Silvia for those bits of knowledge.


----------



## General Electric

So many great pics, among I loved especially the Ringstrasse shots, your stroll under snow the reflected building in the river at Belvedere, and the beautiful metal and stone mix bridge in Doeblinger Steg. So much variety in Vienna city, captured with talent by you! kay:

Thank you very much dear Yansa, cheers :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Delightful pics!! Always glad to see your 'very private Vienna'  Many thanks,dear Silvia :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

What an amazing variety of images, Silvia!
Always a joy to visit Vienna in your company. 
Hard though it was to play favourites, I'll pick out these three:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! :banana:



capricorn2000 said:


> lovely shots like the spring blossoms, the bamboo grass, that maze of rails and specially the *Friedrich Jaeckel* foot bridge.
> I'm touched about the story of *Franz Ippisch* but I think he's better off being "exiled" than to live in Austria during those times.
> thanks Silvia for those bits of knowledge.


For sure in those dark years it was better to emigrate than to stay...
I'm very touched by the generous and conciliatory sign of the brother 
of Franz Ippisch, who in 1963 donated Vienna with parts of the musical
legacy of his brother!
Thank you for your kind comment, dear Robert! 



General Electric said:


> So many great pics, among I loved especially the Ringstrasse shots, your stroll under snow the reflected building in the river at Belvedere, and the beautiful metal and stone mix bridge in Doeblinger Steg. So much variety in Vienna city, captured with talent by you! kay:
> 
> Thank you very much dear Yansa, cheers :cheers:


Thank you so much, dear friend, and cheers too! :cheers:




Romashka01 said:


> Delightful pics!! Always glad to see your 'very private Vienna'  Many thanks,dear Silvia :applause:


Thank you for your kind comment, dear Roman - I'm happy you like my pics so much! :banana: 



Why-Why said:


> What an amazing variety of images, Silvia!
> Always a joy to visit Vienna in your company.
> Hard though it was to play favourites, I'll pick out these three:


Thank you very much, Nick! 
The Chinese have a saying, "If you have an enemy, throw a piece of bamboo
into his garden" - meaning that bamboo is invasive and the neighbour soon
will have only bamboo in his garden, and nothing else. 
This metal bridge was made for visitors to lead them into the bamboo grove -
but the bamboo said no.  I often see tourists trying to get in there, but no chance. 


Josefstadt (1)
Impressions from my own Neighbourhood

Near a flower shop in Lange Gasse
(No flowers during the next days: Austria expects a severe cold wave!)










Nice ornaments...










Nearly every colour, combined with white, gives a building a nice and fresh look:










A cute co-driver...










... but it's clear that he will defend the car of his owner if necessary! 










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

...


----------



## openlyJane

A dog with attitude......

Bamboo...I wish my husband had never planted it in our garden.


----------



## skymantle

Very nice ornaments indeed and cute doggy too.


----------



## yansa

*Since yesterday some postings vanish for some time and can be seen
again later. The same phenomenon could be watched in Eduardo's Rio thread
by GE and me.
Are there any other threads where this problem appears?
Thank you for helping!

** 

Thanks to everybody for liking! 


Josefstadt (2)
Ludo Hartmann-Hof

Today I show you a building whose special details belong to the most 
impressive architectural personal influences I had in my youth, because
I passed this house every day on my way to school. 

*Ludo Hartmann-Hof *in Albertgasse was built 1923/24, architect: Cesar Poppovits.
The council housing has an atrium with arcades showing beautiful dark
Majolika columns looking like palmtree trunks:










In summer people can sit in this garden and eat cupcakes. 










Walking through the arcades:










The lamps are very special too:










When school was over, my friends and me often stood here for a while, chatting... 










Winter detail in the garden:










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

...


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> A dog with attitude......
> 
> Bamboo...I wish my husband had never planted it in our garden.


I read that most of the bamboo varieties need root barriers, otherwise
they spread over the whole garden. I love bamboo, it's a beautiful plant,
but tends to conquer the garden. 

Jane, in another thread I read that you also registered some forum problems.
Can you tell us more about it?



skymantle said:


> Very nice ornaments indeed and cute doggy too.


Thank you very much, skymantle - thank you both for your nice comments,
which I could not see before. They were vanished and returned again after
my last posting (Ludo Hartmann-Hof).


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> I read that most of the bamboo varieties need root barriers, otherwise
> they spread over the whole garden. I love bamboo, it's a beautiful plant,
> but tends to conquer the garden.
> 
> Jane, in another thread I read that you also registered some forum problems.
> Can you tell us more about it?
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, skymantle - thank you both for your nice comments,
> which I could not see before. They were vanished and returned again after
> my last posting (Ludo Hartmann-Hof).


Since the site has been moved to another platform - there seem to be multiple problems. Posts not appearing; or appearing then disappearing; ‘guess the city’ know no longer works... Sometimes you do wonder whether technical upgrades are always for the best. To my mind they often cause more problems than they resolve.


----------



## Benonie

Another hidden gem of Vienna discovered for us. Lovely Ludo Hartmann-Hof, I like the pillars and the lamps!


----------



## Eduarqui

I went yesterday and saw your posts till Page 177, giving likes (hope they could be registered), and today could see this page, with stunning building above from 1920s - what a fabulous arcade!

Loved your recent architectural registers and comments from previous pages, and can you believe I didn't register that fur in the lady with white hair (I only noted the hair) ? Well, in Rio it is so difficult to see anyone using fur (hot weather) that they look invisible for me... and I need to pay more attention about this, of course, because I agree with your comments 

Apotheke + Discotheque could be a nice entreprise, maybe I could convince a business man or woman here to create the "Wien in Rio Disco Medicine"


----------



## General Electric

Fine place, and nice pic of frosty time  

Thank you to share your _very private_ Vienna, it is really beautiful kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! :cheers:



openlyJane said:


> Since the site has been moved to another platform - there seem to be multiple problems. Posts not appearing; or appearing then disappearing; guess the city know no longer works... Sometimes you do wonder whether technical upgrades are always for the best. To my mind they often cause more problems than they resolve.


I just wrote double post in GE's thread and cannot see them. Let's hope
that at least one of them will appear in some time. 
And I really hope that the actual technical problems can be solved, because
this forum and many mates here mean so much to me...



Benonie said:


> Another hidden gem of Vienna discovered for us. Lovely Ludo Hartmann-Hof, I like the pillars and the lamps!


Thank you for visiting and commenting so nice, dear Ben! 



Eduarqui said:


> I went yesterday and saw your posts till Page 177, giving likes (hope they could be registered), and today could see this page, with *stunning building above from 1920s - what a fabulous arcade*!
> 
> Loved your recent architectural registers and comments from previous pages, and can you believe I didn't register that fur in the lady with white hair (*I only noted the hair*) ? Well, in Rio it is so difficult to see anyone using fur (hot weather) that they look invisible for me... and I need to pay more attention about this, of course, because* I agree with your comments*
> 
> Apotheke + Discotheque could be a nice entreprise, maybe I could convince a business man or woman here to create the *"Wien in Rio Disco Medicine"*


Thank you for visiting again and giving me such kind comment, dear friend! 
This arcade with the dark pillars is a very special place for me.

Yes, I can believe that you were diverted by that white hair.  And I'm glad
you share my opinion about furs, Eduardo!

Haha, that "Wien in Rio Disco Medicine" would be worth a try! 




General Electric said:


> Fine place, and nice pic of frosty time
> 
> Thank you to share your _very private_ Vienna, it is really beautiful kay:


Thank you for your kind comment, dear GE! 


Josefstadt (3)
My own Neighbourhood

Contrasting neighbours 










Falco - Austria's greatest international pop star (died much too young...).
You all probably know songs like "Rock Me Amadeus" or "The Commissar".
Please look at YouTube for "Out of the Dark" if you don't know this already.
My favourite song by this artist from Vienna!









 
Interesting door:










Nice colours 










The next interesting housedoor:










Two snakes hanging down from the ears... 










Strong winter colour effect ("Winterjasmin" and red door):










Lovely small building:










This house is a gem and would deserve a lovingly renovation:










Will be continued!


----------



## Why-Why

Love those beautiful colour contrasts in your neighbourhood, Silvia (#3550.1, .4, and .7).
And yes, I've experienced lots of small problems with this site since it moved to a new platform, especially with disappearances of posts, views, likes, etc. 
Not sure what, if anything, can be done.


----------



## yansa

^^ Some information about the last building I showed:
The house Lerchengasse No. 18 is called "Zum Weissen Engel" (White Angel),
built in 1727, facade from 1903 by F. Kreuz and P. Erhart, decorated in the
tradition of the Otto Wagner School.

*
Thank you all for visiting and liking! 



Why-Why said:


> Love those beautiful colour contrasts in your neighbourhood, Silvia (#3550.1, .4, and .7).
> And yes, I've experienced lots of small problems with this site since it moved to a new platform, especially with disappearances of posts, views, likes, etc.
> Not sure what, if anything, can be done.


Thank you very much for your kind comment, Nick!  The 8th district is not
extremely colourful in general, so I always look out for nice colourful details.
The forum: Let's hope that the actual problems can be solved soon!


Josefstadt (4, end)
A Charming and Inviting Entrance 










.









.









.









.









This seems to be a cheese paradise - I must test it some day. 









 
Next will be - fitting to the actual icy temperatures - some more of the "Wiener Eistraum".


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dear friends! :cheers:

Wiener Eistraum
*Vienna Icedream


*Fight between winter and spring: Near the ice rink a restaurant has a rare
and beautiful flower, a "Schachbrettblume" (Fritillaria meleagris):










A cold and sunny day:










There are not only two ice rinks between Town Hall and Burgtheater, but people
can skate also in Town Hall Park:










From Neo-Gothic Town Hall the Middle Age is looking down at the skaters :










Everybody behaving well? She can't take a joke... 










The small kids who are learning fall all the time, but they don't hurt themselves,
because they instinctively fall in the right way:










A colourful hustle and bustle:










.









Excellent "Kaesespaetzle mit geroesteten Zwiebeln" (Cheese noodles with fried onions) kay:










"Gebrannte Mandeln" (burnt almonds) for dessert 










Skating near Ringstrasse:










Beautiful place to skate between Burgtheater...










... and Town Hall:










Fun in the sun - also for spectators and photographers!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice looking majolika columns and it could look much nicer during summer when those hydragea/hortensia are in bloom.
and the place fronting the town hall is converted into a skating rink which makes it livelier.
thanks Silvia and enjoy the day.


----------



## Gratteciel

Many beautiful places that the average tourist could not see. Thank you for sharing them with us, dear Silvia!
Again several sets full of beautiful architecture and fascinating daily life in Vienna; besides that original house in post 3543.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

yansa said:


> "Ring" in connection with the street has a similar meaning as the ring for the
> finger in English: It means the street goes in a round.


"Ring road" is actually common british english for what the americans call an orbital



> The black sculpture is the monument for the policemen and -women who
> died in pursuance of their vocation (in Ausuebung ihres Amtes - I hope I have
> found the right translation):




what you have written there makes sense, it's not a 'wrong' translation, but I think the idiomatic phrase would be "in the line of duty"

sorry if someone already said this, i'm a page behind. loving the snow! it suits vienna so well!


----------



## Romashka01

Very nice and interesting sets :applause: I especially like #3552 and 3553 kay:


----------



## skymantle

Fantastic lot of varied pics...so hot here today and many of them cool me down too. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely place to skate! :applause:


----------



## General Electric

I love this enormous ice rink in city center, extraordinary kay:

Very nice shots dear Yansa!


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely skating scenes, Silvia!
I had to check out the English name for your beautiful "Chessboard Flower." It turns out to have some of the ugliest names of any flower: Snake's Head, Leper Lily, Drooping Tulip, and several others. Undeserved, I think!


----------



## yansa

I thank you all very much for your nice comments!

But if the system remains as instabile as at the moment, I have not future here.
I have a handicap and can't do every action three times (postings vanish,
likings vanish, postings must be sent two or three times until they can be 
seen in the forum and so on...)

It's hard work for me to do something on internet, my shoulder hurts,
I can't stay for hours in the forum until the system has taken every post.

I think about pausing for a while until it works normal again.
A very important part of my life falls apart...
Makes me very sad!


----------



## Leongname

Cooool Silvia! really nice images of skating on ice :applause:


----------



## Marcino

https://up.picr.de/31909494qw.jpg
I'm watching you









:colgate:


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> I thank you all very much for your nice comments!
> 
> But if the system remains as instabile as at the moment, I have not future here.
> I have a handicap and can't do every action three times (postings vanish,
> likings vanish, postings must be sent two or three times until they can be
> seen in the forum and so on...)
> 
> It's hard work for me to do something on internet, my shoulder hurts,
> I can't stay for hours in the forum until the system has taken every post.
> 
> I think about pausing for a while until it works normal again.
> A very important part of my life falls apart...
> Makes me very sad!


Silvia,

Do persist for a while longer. The problems seem quite random and intermittent, and not persistent across every thread and forum. However, I have to agree that the forum does now seem a little bit ruined. I used to enjoy the ‘Guess the city’ feature, which I did every day, but which now seems to have gone for good. Such a shame! Hopefully the teething problems will soon resolve themselves. Is your thread being effected on a daily basis?


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much for your kind comments, dears *Robert, Roberto *(two brothers
in name ), *Steve, Roman, Igor, GE, Nick, Leon, Marcino (*welcome to my thread!), 
and *Jane! *



openlyJane said:


> Silvia,
> 
> Do persist for a while longer. The problems seem quite random and intermittent, and not persistent across every thread and forum. However, I have to agree that the forum does now seem a little bit ruined. I used to enjoy the ‘Guess the city’ feature, which I did every day, but which now seems to have gone for good. Such a shame! Hopefully the teething problems will soon resolve themselves. Is your thread being effected on a daily basis?


Thank you, Jane! Today it seems to work better so far. So there is hope.
I will post at days where there are not so much technical problems.

*@Robert: *This yard with the Majolika columns is wonderful in the warm season -
they decorate it lovely, and the plants are wonderful. 
Have a nice day, dear friend! 

*@Steve: *Thank you for giving me good help in translation! 

*@Nick: *The German term, "Schachbrettblume", is a very nice name for this
beautiful plant. They also have it in our Botanical Garden - it's a joy every time
I have the chance to see this flowers in full blossom!


----------



## yansa

Neubau - Always Charming (1)

At 22nd of February in the 7th district, my charming neighbour district...

Extraordinary facade with children figures:










Neustiftgasse 47, secessionist building, 1903, Franz Czada:










Wall mosaic: The Turkish Siege of Vienna










.









One of the strongest contrasts in the district:










^^ *@Eduardo: *The right house has those half round windows we talked
about before,
and I will show another one later. :cheers:

Very elegant:










The one with the strong colour: A touch of Venice? 










Sigmundsgasse 15: "Old Bakery", now a bar in the style of the 1930ies










This detail of "Alte Baeckerei" could be a so called "Wild Man" we often read
about in old legends:










Closed hairdresser's with nice old pictures (1980ies or 90ies? )










One of the most colourful corners of Spittelberg:










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Neubau - Always Charming (2)

Spittelberg:










.









Beautiful views from the 7th into the 1st district:










.









Vienna's smallest house 










Lovely colours:










*@Eduardo: *A beautiful example for a building with some half-round windows:










And this time, as promised, I have a pic of the whole house to make it easier
to find out something about the time of creation:










There is a nice new mural at one of the entrances to the Museumsquartier complex:










Sometimes my shoulder feels as if in a former life I was one of them... 










Spittelberg:










Will be continued at another time with a special about one of Neubau's most
beautiful places, Saint Ulrich Place.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking, *George *and *Abid! :cheers:


*Neubau - Always Charming (3)
St.-Ulrichs-Platz

This is a very old part of the 7th district. Here a few words about the history:

1202 village "Zeismannsbrunn"
1211 Saint Ulrich Chapel
1314 a densely built place because of the near Ottakringer Bach (river)
- destroyed during the two Turkish Sieges of Vienna, only the church remained -
it was used by Kara Mustafa as viewing platform 
1835 village destructed by fire
- today's buildings are from Baroque time

The place consists of mainly Baroque buildings that group around this church: Saint Ulrich (Ulrichskirche)










Baroque church, 1721 - 1724, Josef Reymund, situated at the hill between
higher Burggasse and lower Neustiftgasse.

Nice restaurants and cafes with pub gardens around:










The yellow building: 13th century / main parts from 16th - 18th century.
The building at the left is one of my favourites there:










"Schmidthaus", 16th century:










The saints at the church stair are Benedikt, Ulrich, Aloysius and Johannes Nepomuk:










Saint with snow cap 










View to the other side of the place:










The store in that big white house always has charming windows decoration:










.









.









Will be continued with some more impressions from this beautiful place.


----------



## Neutral!

I would love to travel to Vienna ;-). I am so lured by Austria and Central Europe. I would also like to visit Prague. I would like to make friends, would you be available yansa if I were to go there?


----------



## falp6

Beautiful! Very interesting Vienna's smallest house


----------



## skymantle

Really great sets...I especially like the one with the girl who looks like she's had enough of the cold, or something else may be troubling her of course. :laugh:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, very hard to make choice of the winner


----------



## openlyJane

The yellow building and the snow covered gents - my favourite.


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful set from Neubau, Silvia! Especially love the pigeons, the colour contrasts, and that cobbled streetscape with the yellow building at the back. 
Don't get too disheartened by the minor problems with the forum!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for visiting and liking, and special thanks for your
kind comments, dears *Neutral!, falp, skymantle, Igor, Jane, Christos *and *Nick! *



Neutral! said:


> I would love to travel to Vienna ;-). I am so lured by Austria and Central Europe. I would also like to visit Prague. I would like to make friends, would you be available yansa if I were to go there?


I'm sorry, Neutral, but I'm not able to meet someone or be a personal guide
through Vienna. That's nothing personal, it has to do with my health.
But I'm glad about your interest for Austria, Prague and Central Europe in general! 



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful set from Neubau, Silvia! Especially love the pigeons, the colour contrasts, and that cobbled streetscape with the yellow building at the back.
> Don't get too disheartened by the minor problems with the forum!


I post at days with only little problems and not at days where there are
massive technical problems in the forum. I think that's a good solution so far, Nick. 


Neubau - Always Charming (4, end)
*St.-Ulrich-Platz

*Group of houses with a yellow Baroque building at the left:










Wonderful smelling winter blossoms near the church:










Baroque building (17th century):










.









Looking back:










Waiting for spring 










.









Some details of "Dreifaltigkeitssaeule" - the column was built 1713 in thankfulness
for the end of the plague.
Holy Rosalia looks as if she enjoys gelati. 









 
.









Next we will see a few impressions from Schwarzenbergplatz.
I promised to take pics of the French Embassy as soon as it presents itself
in good light. I have the pics now.


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! I'm always fascinated by baroque architecture but honestly, I'm lacking knowledge in baroque painting and music...
Silvia, can you give some classic examples of these arts?


----------



## yansa

I thank you all very much for coming in and liking! :cheers:



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful! I'm always fascinated by baroque architecture but honestly, I'm lacking knowledge in baroque painting and music...
> Silvia, can you give some classic examples of these arts?


Thank you for your nice comment, Robert! 

Baroque painting - the first name that comes into my mind is *Peter Paul Rubens.* 
The KHM in Vienna has famous works from Baroque period - please
let me give you one example which I personally love very much:
"Gewitterlandschaft" (Landscape during Thunderstorm) by Rubens.
Typically for this time - the whole landscape, sky and earth, are in dramatic
movement:

https://www.khm.at/objektdb/detail/1630/?pid=2598&back=576&offset=7&lv=listpackages-985

The museum page has an online gallery - you can find much more examples!

There are so many Baroque painters, let me mention one great master
from Austria, *Paul Troger*. He is famous for his phantastic ceiling paintings,
like this one in the Baroque Melk Monastery:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/71/Stift_Melk_Marmorsaal_Deckenfresko.JPG

You see, Baroque painting is all about *passion, movement, light and shadow, drama. 

*More Troger ceiling frescos on this page:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Troger

Speaking about Baroque music the first three giants that come into my mind
are *Bach, Haendel *and *Vivaldi.* For me Baroque music is very relaxing,
it clears the mind. I often hear the *Berlin Symphonies* by *Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach,
*a brother of the famous Johann Sebastian Bach.
Also love cembalo music (Rameau, Couperin).

I can recommend a very good film in which Baroque music plays an important
role, *Farinelli.* The stage decoration may seem a little "kitschig" to us ,
but the singing is so extraordinary beautiful, worth listening to:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIPQtelKN28

Another film giving a good introduction into Baroque life is *Dangerous Liaisons
*(1988 by Stephen Frears), excellent actors... It plays at Rokoko time, the
late Baroque period.

In Baroque the people were very conscious of death and the shortness of life (*memento mori*),
so they tried to enjoy it (sometimes very excessive, if they were rich).
The old Roman word *Carpe diem* could as well be from Baroque time. 

I hope this was of help for you, Robert. 
Austria is a country where Baroque architecture and painting play an important role.


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely little spot for the street cafe. Secluded and intimate.


----------



## Leongname

nice photoset Silvia!


----------



## Why-Why

Great market details, Silvia! Not sure about that first fish speciality, though ...


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Together with Naschmarkt and the famous Jugendstil buildings nearby, the
> Jugendstil Wienflussverbauung at Stadtpark (Josef Hackhofer and Friedrich Ohmann, 1899)
> is the second touristic hot spot along Wienfluss:





yansa said:


> Jugenstil elements at the wall to Stadtpark:





yansa said:


> Naschmarkt with it's Jugendstil buildings can be found at Wienzeile,
> which runs along the Wienfluss.


it's nice of you Silvia in showing us Vienna's share of Jugenstil (or Art Nouveau in other countries) and they're in best shapes and quite popular with visitors.
That blue big jar got me interested - any details like what it is made of?
Looking at these photos reminded me of your Gustav Klimt who best represented the painting component of this art movement. 
I couldn't ask for more.



yansa said:


> At one of these wonderful places with filled olives, pepperoni and other delicacies a friendly
> marketer gave me some samplings for free - delicious!


 These are absolutely appetizing appetizers (hors d'oeuvre?)
some of them are stranged to me but I like to try baby octopus and the calamari and a coctail to compliment. - for now and have a nice day.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much for your interest! :banana:



buho said:


> I've never seen that snake fruit before! Awesome pictures!


Thank you, buho! 
I've also never seen or eaten a snake fruit before. Next time I see it 
I will ask how it tastes (I can't eat extreme spicy food) and maybe buy
one for tasting. 



shik2005 said:


> Colorful & beautiful market!


Thank you very much, Igor! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Sivlia :cheers:


Many thanks for your nice comment, Christos! 



skymantle said:


> Excellent shots at Naschmarkt...lokum mango (Turkish delight), that's sounds scrumptious. :drool:


If it tastes like it looks it must be wonderful! 
Thank you for your nice comment, skymantle! 



openlyJane said:


> Fabulous colours and impressions, Silvia. Especially the boldly painted building. A very art-nouveau palette of colours.


One of Vienna's most beautiful buildings, no doubt. I always come back to it...
Thank you for your nice comment, Jane! 



Why-Why said:


> Great market details, Silvia! Not sure about that first fish speciality, though ...


The grim looking fish is a monkfish, I think. 
Thank you for your kind comment, Nick! 



capricorn2000 said:


> it's nice of you Silvia in showing us Vienna's share of Jugenstil (or Art Nouveau in other countries) and they're in best shapes and quite popular with visitors.
> That blue big jar got me interested - any details like what it is made of?
> Looking at these photos reminded me of your Gustav Klimt who best represented the painting component of this art movement.
> I couldn't ask for more.


I found out something about the blue big jars, Robert:
They are made of ceramics, I think. In 1899 Friedrich Ohmann created six
of these jars. Five of them were destroyed in WWII. They had immense problems
to reconstruct them! The new jars should look the same, but be frost resistant.
The blue colour of the glaze at the old jars was made with lead, at the new
ones with cobalt. Then a long time they searched for a suitable ceramics oven.
At last they found one in Koblenz, Germany. It took the making of 15 jars,
until they got six in the desired quality. 




capricorn2000 said:


> These are absolutely appetizing appetizers (hors d'oeuvre?)
> some of them are stranged to me but I like to try baby octopus and the calamari and a coctail to compliment. - for now and have a nice day.


Looking at the pic - oh yes, I could imagine this would be a good place
for you.  They offered much seafood!
Thank you for your interest, your good questions and your kind replies, Robert!
Have a nice day too! 


Hadikgasse (1)

In the next sets we will stroll along Hadikgasse (following Wienfluss) and see
many of the nice buildings there.

We get into tram No. 60 at Western Railway Station...










... and get out at *Kennedy Bridge*:










^^ Since 1843 at this place there were several bridges above the Wienfluss. 
1961 - 1964 today's bridge was built, and in December 1963 - after the
murdering of John F. Kennedy - the bridge got his name. 
From here you can reach the Schoenbrunn Park and the Vienna Zoo within
five minutes per foot.

The two bronze eagles of the former bridge, the *second Kaiser-Franz-Joseph-Bruecke,
*were saved and can be seen until today.










Detail:










Standing at Kennedy Bridge at the left side you can see the beautiful Bezirksamt
for the districts 13 and 14 (Hietzing and Penzing).
We will stroll at the right side (Hadikgasse, Penzing).
From the bridge you have a view at Wienfluss, Underground U4,
and in the background you can see the first hills of Vienna Woods:










We will see many fine buildings - let's start!










.









Now we have a good view to the impressing Bezirksamt (Municipal District Office)
at the other side of Wiental ("Vienna Valley"):










It is apparent that many house owners have chosen "Schoenbrunner Gelb"
(the yellow colour of the Schoenbrunn Palace) for their buildings. 










.









Will be continued!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The building of the Bezirksamt with the tower is quite impressive.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;146157959 said:


> ^^
> 
> The building of the Bezirksamt with the tower is quite impressive.


Thank you, George! 
I just had a quick look at Wikipedia: The building origins from 1912/13,
builder Guido Groeger, style Neo-Gothic and Neo-Renaissance.
At this place before there was the depot of the steam-tramway.


----------



## Leongname

nice update Silvia! a very impressive shot


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> nice update Silvia! a very impressive shot


Thank you very much, Leon, and thank you all for liking! 


Hadikgasse (2)

Typical row of houses in Hadikgasse. Many of them have nice iron fences.










Signs of Spring in the front yards:










It could be paradise if there not was the traffic noise from the near street...










The steel bridge "Badhaus-Steg" from 1898:










U4:










Some more Hadikgasse buildings and romantic details:










.









.









.









.









Will be continued!


----------



## Benonie

Well, that's another part of Vienna tourists seldom see or visit. Looks great to live there, some stylish architecture!


----------



## yansa

Benonie said:


> Well, that's another part of Vienna tourists seldom see or visit. Looks great to live there, some stylish architecture!


Thank you very much for nice commenting, dear Ben, and thanks to all who came in and liked! 

I hope you don't mind a little interruption of the Hadikgasse story. 

Today again was a strong feeling of Spring in Schoenbrunn - I want to share
this with you! :cheers:


*Happy Hours in Schoenbrunn 

*We even stay near Wienfluss: Here we look from Schlossbruecke towards
Hietzing - at the right you can see part of the Bezirksamt tower:










Entering the Schoenbrunn Park, passing the Palace, passing the Orangerie,
we come to this inviting place:










Near the restaurant entrance the first sweet temptations... 










I sit down and Spring smiles into my face... 










It was by far not so warm as the weather forecast had prognostizised, no 20° C, 
more clouds thank expected, and a fresh cold wind blowing. But the sun came
out from time to time, and the charming garden decoration warmed my heart. 










A little later some more cold resistant guests (among them a Japanese familiy)
took place in the guest garden.

This special day, the coming Spring, must be welcomed with a sparkling drink. 










To warm up I enjoy a delicious Bohemian cabbage soup with a potato fritter:









Colours of joy:










A wonderful freshly made Topfenstrudel and coffee:










Like this woman I know that all those delicacies jump directly on our hips. 
I will have to pull on my running shoes soon and see if Dystonia let's me run - somehow...
My will is strong!
Today there were so many runners in the Schoenbrunn Park - I'm always glad
to see so much people who have understood how to live to stay in good condition.










Everybody has desire for sunlight - there were many visitors today:










The next runner, and in the background the next temptation: a nice little car
with gelati! 










Absolutely no weight problems: A jumping crow! :lol:










(Will continue with Hadikgasse soon!)


----------



## Christi69

Oh, that ugly fish!! Very cosmopolitan market!


----------



## yansa

Christi69 said:


> Oh, that ugly fish!! Very cosmopolitan market!


I love fish that have such a grim look! :lol:
Yes, Naschmarkt is cosmopolitan - _the_ place in Vienna if you want to cook
something exotic and look for some rare ingrediences.
Thank you for commenting, Christi!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely photos kay: thank you dear Silvia! really spring feelings! many favorites (1, 2, 3 and others) :happy:


----------



## skymantle

Cake and coffee lovely...great pics as usual yansa. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Delicious looking lunch there. Roll on spring-time.


----------



## Why-Why

What a beautiful, inviting terrace! Impossible not to stop there for a while, even if the wind is cold. After all, if the daffodils can survive ...


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone who looked in and liked! 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely photos kay: thank you dear Silvia! really spring feelings! many favorites (1, 2, 3 and others) :happy:





skymantle said:


> Cake and coffee lovely...great pics as usual yansa. kay:





openlyJane said:


> Delicious looking lunch there. Roll on spring-time.





Why-Why said:


> What a beautiful, inviting terrace! Impossible not to stop there for a while, even if the wind is cold. After all, if the daffodils can survive ...


Thank you so much for your nice comments, dears *Roman, skymantle, Jane *and *Nick!  *You are really kind!


*
Today I jogged for the first time this year.
Very burdensome, but a beginning. 

Now let's continue with 


*Hadikgasse (3)










*The sparrows also enjoyed the bright, sunny day... 










To give variety: Big emerald balconies. 










A group of buildings with columns:










Impressive "watchdog" at the garden door 










A Freemasonry sign (and camera) above the housedoor? 










The message seems clear: Stay out! 









 
Nice house:










Big contrast at the next corner! 










Nice colours and shadows at a service station near the modern building:










Will be continued!


----------



## Eduarqui

Hello, Silvia, I am now on your Page 179, seeing the images of this building with half-round windows - in my 1940s books of Architecture presenting the style for modern country houses it is common to see these windows called as "bay windows":



yansa said:


> Neubau - Always Charming (2)
> 
> Spittelberg:
> 
> *@Eduardo: *A beautiful example for a building with some half-round windows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this time, as promised, I have a pic of the whole house to make it easier
> to find out something about the time of creation:


The ground floor has a typical visual effect from Mannerism of XVIth Century: I don't know how Mannerism is presented in Austria though books or classes but, in Brazil, there are two different opinions - some professors believe it is "the last chapter of Renaissance, with its intelectual creations", while other professors believe its is a style with its own right and identity, between Renaissance and Baroque. I guessed this because this ground floor looks solid and heavy, carrying the lighter floors above (or it looks like a basement, although we see it isn't).

Otherwise, those delicate ornaments on third floor look like Art Nouveau drawings, while the use of walls with soft color and lack of ornamentation, like a "background" (or heaven above our heads, with a pink sky) for the details of windows and their ornaments in "foreground", is typical of Rococo. 

In other words, I guess it is a late XIXth Century building (maybe not so late: from circa 1885, when Art Nouveau was starting) from the "good taste ecclecticism" sponsored by the Beaux Arts Academy - the Fine Arts School of Architecture.

A note: I said "good taste ecclecticism" because, at least in Brazil around 1900-1910, there was a division among our professors when speaking about ecclecticism with "good taste" (imported from Paris) and with "bad taste" (created by local contractors, without graduation in the Academy, but with a lot of knowledge about construction, and capability to do ornamentations with what they had at hand). Personally I think this division hides a dispute for building works and, more personally, I enjoy both "tastes".

Tomorrow I will see your Page 180 and ahead


----------



## yansa

Dear Eduardo, it's very interesting to read what you found out about the
style of this building and the time it probably origins from!
Thank you so much for researching! 

1885 seems to be a good tipp for this house. First I thought of Biedermeier,
but then read on Wikipedia that Biedermeier was from 1815 - 1848 and the
buildings in general were much more modest than the one we talk about
with it's different ornaments.

Thank you very much for your interest and kind comment!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Gorgeous updates, dear Silvia!
Fascinating architecture and art throughout the city.
Those green iron bridges are beautiful.
Wonderful scenery for that couple dancing beside the river.
Fascinating facades profusely decorated and very colorful.
Many, many wonderful pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I like the bridge.  I guess it's entirely made of steel, right?


----------



## Eduarqui

More nice updates on previous page: this bridge looks a perfect image from XIXth Century, with railways and these iron and steel embroidery I enjoy so much.

If I'm not wrong, Otto Wagner projected and could build more bridges in Vienna, am I right? Can remember something about this from my classes, and some photos. 

Loved the close-up of the dove  

Yesterday I didn't comment about this - from Page 178



yansa said:


> Falco - Austria's greatest international pop star (died much too young...).
> You all probably know songs like "Rock Me Amadeus" or "The Commissar".
> Please look at YouTube for "Out of the Dark" if you don't know this already.
> My favourite song by this artist from Vienna!


I can remember very well Falco and his song "The Commissar", because was played a lot on brazilian radio stations - a success sung in german isn't common here, but I remember young people trying to learn the lyrics to sing it (well, I was young then, but not so experienced about languages to sing in german without sounding like swahili or japanese...). And I remember and like very much his videoclip in MTV, it was a big success here too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUdK87LWHeg

I wasn't knowing that he passed away, and hope his work will endure among everyone who like him (thanks for talking about other songs he presented, will see later  )

And, speaking about my limited language experience, thanks for explaining about the ghost on the river: I understood that people falling in water was placed back on the ground by the ghost, but in fact he pulls people on the ground to fall in the river... very scary! Problably someone will do a film about this legend - I have seen so many terror movies being presented this season on our cinemas (from Hollywood, from Thailand, from Russia, even from Brazil - looks like a good market for profits...) that, problably, will listen to the premiere of this story too.


----------



## Why-Why

I would not call the green bridge beautiful, but it is very striking, functional, and has aged well. Didn't Otto Wagner also design the wonderful Majolikahaus, that you showed us a few days ago?


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everybody who visited and liked! 



shik2005 said:


> Interesting updates.


Thank you, Igor! 



Koloman said:


> There is some information about that building (and others of course) on the Internet, for example here:
> 
> http://www.baugeschichte.at/Breite_Gasse_11_(Wien)
> 
> Other information on the Internet is more detailed and shows even Photographs of the building before the revitalization.
> 
> 
> I also know the other building you are talking about - I think it is Breite Gasse 15. This house is still in danger to be torn down. At least thatÂ´s what the owner of this house intents to do (tear down Breite Gasse 13 and 15). I really, really hope he does not get permission to realize his plans.


Good link, thank you, Koloman! 
Yes, I think we mean the same building in Breite Gasse. Once read that
it's a "Spekulationsobjekt" - we will see how it's future looks...



Koloman said:


> Oh yes, and I may not forget to thank you for the last set of photos of the impressive Otto-Wagner-Bridge, which is an architectonic masterpiece, keeping in mind the gradient of the Stadtbahn-track between the two stations LÃ¤ngenfeldgasse and Gumpendorfer StraÃŸe.
> 
> One of my favourite shots is the dinosaur under the bridge - he seems to be not only friendly but also a bit sleepy


Thank you, Koloman!  I'm glad you like bridge and saur! Sleepy, hm... -
perhaps he found some forbidden substances around Station Gumpendorfer Strasse. 



Skopje/Скопје;146284159 said:


> I like the bridge.  I guess it's entirely made of steel, right?


Thank you, George!  Yes, except the pylons the bridge is made of steel.



Eduarqui said:


> More nice updates on previous page: this bridge looks a perfect image from XIXth Century, with railways and these iron and steel embroidery I enjoy so much.
> 
> *If I'm not wrong, Otto Wagner projected and could build more bridges in Vienna, am I right?* Can remember something about this from my classes, and some photos.
> 
> *Loved the close-up of the dove*
> 
> Yesterday I didn't comment about this - from Page 178
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember very well Falco and his song "The Commissar", because was played a lot on brazilian radio stations - a success sung in german isn't common here, but I remember young people trying to learn the lyrics to sing it (well, I was young then, but not so experienced about languages to sing in german without sounding like swahili or japanese...). And I remember and like very much his *videoclip* in MTV, it was a big success here too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUdK87LWHeg
> 
> I wasn't knowing that he passed away, and hope his work will endure among everyone who like him (thanks for talking about other songs he presented, will see later  )
> 
> And, speaking about my limited language experience, thanks for explaining about* the ghost on the river*: I understood that people falling in water was placed back on the ground by the ghost, but in fact he pulls people on the ground to fall in the river... very scary! Problably someone will do a film about this legend - I have seen so many terror movies being presented this season on our cinemas (from Hollywood, from Thailand, from Russia, even from Brazil - looks like a good market for profits...) that, problably, will listen to the premiere of this story too.


Eduardo, Otto Wagner planned the former "Wiener Stadtbahn" (today U-Bahn
and Vorortelinie), including many, many *bridges*. Some of them are not far
from the place I live.  You have seen some in my thread before, and I will
show you more in the future.

This *dove* was so cute, when she saw that I took pics of her (she loved
my camera! ) she began to do a little dance. 

*Falco *will live on in his music and in the hearts of his fans. He was a charismatic artist.
His Kommissar-Video is very cool, and I'm looking forward how you found
"Out of the Dark" and "Amadeus". :cheers:

My English is not the best, so I try to explain the Wassermann story unmistakeable:
The *Wienfluss Waterman *is a killer.  He would make a good protagonist
of a horror film indeed!

Thank you for spending so much time in my thread, dear friend! 




Why-Why said:


> I would not call the green bridge beautiful, but it is very striking, functional, and has aged well. Didn't Otto Wagner also design the wonderful Majolikahaus, that you showed us a few days ago?


Thank you very much, Nick! 
Yes, Otto Wagner was architect of the Majolikahaus, and also of the
neighbouring building with the golden palm leaves!


Bruecke ueber die Zeile (2, end)
(and some interesting buildings near U-Station Margaretenguertel)

I have reached the other side of the bridge:










The pylons with Jugendstil decor:










In the foreground a nice advertisement for a Keith Haring exhibition at Albertina:










This beautiful building in "Heimatstil" ("Homeland Style" ? ) is the "Hauptfeuerwache Mariahilf"
(Main Fire Station Mariahilf, 6th district), having 8 garages and was built
1912-14 after plans of architect Johann Rothmueller:










Pylon and crane:










You see this big place where mainly people are walking their dogs , and in
the background the Otto-Wagner-Bridge:










A tram is reaching tram- and Underground-Station Margaretenguertel:










The station building is in Otto Wagner style and was built 1894:










Spectacular the big white building in the background, Vienna's "Erste Zentralberufsschule"
(First Central Vocational School), built 1909-11 after plans of architect Rudolf Hammel:










.









Detail:










Next we will see contrast programme: flowers (but also in a steel construction


----------



## General Electric

Great views of this spectacular bridge, full of charachter! You give us many details, thank you very much kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Always great photos :applause: Glad to see a nice clear blue sky


----------



## yansa

General Electric said:


> Great views of this spectacular bridge, full of charachter! You give us many details, thank you very much kay:





Romashka01 said:


> Always great photos :applause: Glad to see a nice clear blue sky


Thank you both, dears *GE *and *Roman,* for your nice comments! I always
love to read from you! 
I also thank everyone who visited and liked! :cheers:


For this weekend our meteorologists prognostizise *30 cm snow! :lol:
*In the worst case in Vienna we always can retire in a realm of everlasting
Spring and Summer -


The Palmhouse (1)

A friendly welcome at the entrance with colourful azaleas and a wonderful smell...










Many nice places for the visitors to rest, with flowers at the tables:










Climbers:










Strelitzia gives an exotic colour effect:










Detail of the great steel construction, which is all green at the outside, and
all white inside:










Fragile blossoms:










"Jungle feeling" with white column 










Colours! So refreshing after the long winter!










Three rooms and three climate zones can be visited - this is in the middle room:










White camelia and pink azaleas:










Lovely place to rest inmidst pink and yellow blossoms...










I really want to give a compliment to all the people who work there:
The Palmhouse is in superb condition this year, and nice little details show 
a loving and caring hand!

Will be continued (and this time I had the luck to get some shots of animal
life there, so stay tuned! ).


----------



## General Electric

While waiting for the snow come back, it feels good spring air! Very nice update!


----------



## Salazar Rick

Hi Silvia!!

I liked your flower photo set 


...Viena is one of my favorites cities of the world and in your images looks very very nice


----------



## Koloman

Wow, yansa, superb colours, very beautiful and impressing! I really think I got to go there soon!


----------



## skymantle

Lovely pics, the Strelitzia we call Birds of Paradise here. :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

beautiful Palmhouse :applause: also love the architecture art deco style of 'Erste Zentralberufsschule' building!


----------



## Why-Why

Such a beautiful palm house! I love the steelwork almost as much as the floral displays.


----------



## Eduarqui

Those buildings above are splendid, with a scale highlighning more the facade on the street than the height: would love to see modern architects doing the same, instead the forest of skyscrapers making our streets look like canyons.

Palmgarten is other splendid register you done, it's always delighful to see a building with almost disappearing walls - total integration inside-outside, for sure


----------



## Benonie

All that beauty and a great photographer to capture it!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for all the nice likings! 



General Electric said:


> While waiting for the snow come back, it feels good spring air! Very nice update!


Thank you very much, GE! 
Exciting weather here, we can't complain.  If there really come down
30 cm snow at the weekend this will be a nice contrast to all the blossoms
inside Palmenhaus. 



Salazar Rick said:


> Hi Silvia!!
> 
> I liked your flower photo set
> 
> 
> ...Viena is one of my favorites cities of the world and in your images looks very very nice


Hi Rick, I'm glad to see you again here! 
Thank you for your nice words about my flower pics and about Vienna -
that's so kind of you! 



Koloman said:


> Wow, yansa, superb colours, very beautiful and impressing! I really think I got to go there soon!


Thank you very much, Koloman! 
The weekend could get exciting if we really get so much snow.
Could provide a good chance for superb pics from inside the Palmenhaus.
And the azaleas are in their best phase now - a perfect time for a visit!



skymantle said:


> Lovely pics, the Strelitzia we call Birds of Paradise here. :cheers:


Really a good name for these wonderful flowers, dear skymantle! 
Thank you so much for your nice comment! 



Leongname said:


> beautiful Palmhouse :applause: also love the architecture art deco style of 'Erste Zentralberufsschule' building!


Thank you for your kind comment, Leon, and bravo, because I wrote nothing
about the Art Deco style of this building - you prove a very good knowledge
in architecture! kay:



Why-Why said:


> Such a beautiful palm house! I love the steelwork almost as much as the floral displays.


Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 
A great combination indeed, the hard steel and the fragile, living flowers inside!
It's one of the "buildings" in Vienna I never get tired of... - we can say it's perfect...



Eduarqui said:


> Those buildings above are splendid, with a scale highlighning more the facade on the street than the height: would love to see modern architects doing the same, instead the forest of skyscrapers making our streets look like canyons.
> 
> Palmgarten is other splendid register you done, it's always delighful to see a building with almost disappearing walls - total integration inside-outside, for sure


Thank you for your kind visit and comment again, dear Eduardo! 
I think you would love the whole place there: There is a wide open space
in front of the big white building, under a wide open sky - not so often to
see in a big city.

Did you know that *Otto Wagner* planned to make a wonderful boulevard
between Naschmarkt and Schoenbrunn? It's such a pity that this splendid plan
could not become real! Was it lack of money? I don't know. I could imagine
that such a boulevard designed by a genius like Otto Wagner would have
become a second Ringstrasse, or even better...

It's true what you say about the Palmenhaus, and if the weekend snow really
comes that will give a wonderful impression of a tropical garden surrounded
by deep snow. 



Benonie said:


> All that beauty and a great photographer to capture it!


What a nice compliment, dear Ben - I thank you so much for your kindness! 


The Palmhouse (2)

The white columns of Palmhouse are like palmtrees themselves, holding the
steel construction:










Detail of a very big inflorescense:










Camelia magic:










.









.









Schoolkids were visiting the Palmhouse and made notes:










Triumvirate of beauty:










Relaxing green:










As I came from the cooler hall into the hall with humid, hot tropical climate
my glasses and the lens of my camera fogged, so I was nearly blind. 
I made a few pics before I cleaned my lens to create a perfect imitation
of a real rainforest. 










.









Fragile beauty. And now imagine all white with snow outside...
I hope it really will come!










Will be continued!


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! what an exhilarating welcome from those springtime blossoms after a cold and grey winter.
I love the palmhouse and thanks Silvia for showing that.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! what an exhilarating welcome from those springtime blossoms after a cold and grey winter.
> I love the palmhouse and thanks Silvia for showing that.


Thank you for your nice comment, dear friend! 
It's one of my favourite places in Vienna.


----------



## openlyJane

I really like the image of the train passing into the underground; and all of the birdlife....

Here in Britain we have really cold temperatures, and then relatively warm, followed by cold again...The poor birds and other creatures do not know what to make of it. Neither do I. Will we even get a Summer?


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful oasis of summer kay: Lovely pics!!


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful update yansa, stroll with you in the Vienna´s street is a privilege kay: thank you have a nice day


----------



## yansa

I'm happy that so many of you visited and liked! 



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! that's a beautiful place with nice buildings, high end shops and restaurants.
> and nice H&M - which I like to shop at for its nice quality and reasonable price
> and one can really get good deal specially when they're on sale.
> Likewise, I like those photos of Romy Schnieder - I'd seen a movie of her in the 70's
> but too bad she passed away at a prime age of 43.


Thank you very much, Robert!  I also sometimes buy at H&M, they have
very good prizes.
Romy Schneider... - first she was left by Alain Delon who I think was the
big love of her life, but what really broke her heart and her will to live was
the death of her little son. He died in a very cruel way by trying to climb
an iron fence...  She never came over that and tried to drown the pain
in alcohol and pills...



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as well, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 



Leongname said:


> nice update Silvia! love this view of the Natural History Museum :applause:


Thank you so much, Leon! 



Koloman said:


> Wonderful last set, full of beautiful motives. Love the "Kleines Cafe" and the look towards Ronacher.


Many thanks to you, Koloman! 



openlyJane said:


> So much craft, elegance and refined living in Vienna.
> 
> The detailing above the door of the gentlemans outfitters is quite something. If you are one for detail ( as both you and I are) then there is an endless array of fascination and interest in this grand, old city.


Thank you for this kind and very sensitive comment, Jane! 



Salazar Rick said:


> Thank you so much by your nice words dear Silvia... I ´m customer of your thread :colgate::colgate: however i can´t write always because i dont speak english :doh: but when i see things that i like a lot so i try write something!!!
> 
> greetings!!!


I can understand very well what you say, dear Rick! 
Thank you so much for your nice words! 



skymantle said:


> Gorgeous, especially those street lamps and that last classical building. :drool:


Thank you so much, skymantle! 



General Electric said:


> Beautiful update yansa, stroll with you in the Vienna´s street is a privilege kay: thank you have a nice day


Thank you, dear friend, and I wish you a nice day too! 

I'm very happy that you all liked the first district elegance so much!
No we'll change to another part of Vienna - Neubauguertel - and walk around
an interesting modern building...


Vienna's Main Library (1)

The Main Library until 2003 was in Skodagasse in my home district.
It moved into a modern building which is situated directly above the Underground
Station Burggasse-Stadthalle - an exciting place. 

My first impressions when I stood at the bridge above ther rails of the
U6 - 
he danced so charming for her... He feels the Spring! 










Here they eat snow or drink snow water. It must taste wonderful - just look
at the expression in their eyes! 










^^ In the background we see the red colour from some bars and etablissements
which reminds us that parts of Guertel are "red light zone" at night.

A first view towards the Main Library (2003, architect: Ernst Mayr, adress:
Urban Loritz Platz 2a in the 7th district). The white building left is U6 Station
building Burggasse-Stadthalle.










"Burggasse-Stadthalle" is one of Vienna's historic Underground stations
(former "Stadtbahn") - here we see the nice stairs behind green wood:










The beautiful library building "sits" at a really extraordinary place, directly
above the U6 Station where the Underground trains have their stops:










There are two trains standing in the station - let's have a look down!










Side view of the library with interesting Schiele exhibition advertisement:










Guertel building with Bob Dylan advertisement:










Let's take a closer look at the iron construction at the top of this building:










Here we stand in front of the biggest outside staircase of Vienna:










We can get here as well down to the Underground U6 and also into the Main Library.

At the top of the building we find a cafe called "OBEN" ("above", "up" ) -
and many pigeons! 










Will be continued!


----------



## Benonie

Really great updates of yet another beautiful part of Vienna.

My favorite this time, nice combination of B&W Bob and colorful building!



>


----------



## falp6

Interesting location of the Library building, literally above the trains!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

yansa said:


> I'm so thankful for your kind comments, dears *GE, Ben, Nick, Igor, Roberto,
> George, Koloman, skymantle *and *Eduardo!
> *And many thanks to all who liked! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innenstadt (4, end)
> The Small Streets around Musical Theater Ronacher
> and Franciscan Church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Famous Austrian actors like Romy Schneider, *Oskar Werner* and Karl Heinz Boehm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oskar Werner was one of the best European actors. A genius. A master of his craft.
> Unforgettable his role in Columbo's Episode of Playback and in the movie The Shoes of Fisherman with Anthony Quinn.
> Too bad he died so Young.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE6RIVlK7xg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G72yTRrqQ8


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and liking, and thank you so much for your kind
comments, dears *Ben, falp *and *VRZ! 

@VRZ: *Thanks for the very good YouTube films to Oskar Werner!
I fell in love with him seeing the film "Ship of Fools" where he had so wonderful
scenes with Simone Signoret. 
YouTube has some good videos of that.


Vienna's Main Library (2, end)

Urban Loritz Platz, where the Library stands, is a meeting point of several
tram lines:










At this picture we can see how steep the big stair is!










So let's start the little "mountain tour"... 










Even at half of the height we have nice views to the trams down there...










Zoomed...










The last meters until the peak of Everest... 










We can enjoy a nice view until the skyscrapers of Wienerberg (which I will
show next), and down to the big roof which shall be a shelter for the people
who are waiting for the trams down there:










^^ In the warm season (mostly young) people are sitting at these stairs,
talking and having a drink. From here you can see a wide sky, so this also
is a good place for weather watching and see thunderstorms coming from far. 

Skyscrapers of Wienerberg in the foggy distance:










So that's Guertel, a street with enormous traffic, between the 7th and the 
15th district:










At the safe ground again.  Main Library with tram:










At the end three impressions of the building seen from the other side.
The architect concepted it as an abstract "ship". 










.









.









Next I will show you the Wienerberg skyscrapers, and then Art Deco Schemerl Bridge in Nussdorf.


----------



## skymantle

Great insight. The library is extraordinary. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Fascinating set on the library building sitting over the subway, Silvia! I don't find it a beautiful building, but it's a truly ingenious way to fill an otherwise wasted space. And Oscar Werner ... who could forget him in _Jules et Jim_ or _Fahrenheit 451_?


----------



## General Electric

What a huge library and stairs! Gorgeous update :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thanks a lot for visiting and liking! 



skymantle said:


> Great insight. The library is extraordinary. kay:





Why-Why said:


> Fascinating set on the library building sitting over the subway, Silvia! I don't find it a beautiful building, but it's a truly ingenious way to fill an otherwise wasted space. And Oscar Werner ... who could forget him in _Jules et Jim_ or _Fahrenheit 451_?





General Electric said:


> What a huge library and stairs! Gorgeous update :cheers:


Thank you for your nice comments, dears *skymantle, Nick *and *GE! 

*Hm... extraordinary, ingenious space filler, huge...  - I'll come back there
at a warm day with nice sky and dramatic clouds to show you how beautiful
this "ship of books" sits there at Guertel, an otherwise rather neglected and
grey space. 


Skyscrapers Wienerberg (1)

We will visit a group of skyscrapers in the South of Vienna, in Favoriten, the 10th district.
And we will make a very slow approach, because down there are some
astonishing things to find.

We take tram 1 somewhere at Ringstrasse and go down until the last station,
"Stefan Fadinger Platz". The first surprise, an interesting looking tower :










It's the *"Wasserturm Favoriten" *(Watertower), built 1898-99, architect: Franz Borkowitz.
Let's see a detail of this lovely building:










Looking back to the watertower through a graffiti on glass:










Zooming for a first look to the Wienerberg skyscrapers from far:










Next surprise: Surrounded by blocks of coucil flats, directly at Vienna's
traditional big street into the South, Triester Strasse (the name says it all),
we find something old, woven with legends:
*"Spinnerin am Kreuz"*, a beautiful Gothic stone column! 










The column as we see it today was erected in 1452 by Hans Puchsbaum and
Laurenz Spenning. Damaged in the two Turkish Wars and every time renovated
again. 
Nearby there was a place of execution until the 19th century.
The column shows scenes of the life of Christ, let's look at some details:










.









There are *two legends* growing around this old column.
One tells us that once when another man was going to be executed, a man
form out of the "audience" said loudly that for one time in his life he wished
to know how it feels so shortly before death.
They grabbed him and only let him go one moment before executing him. 
This man for sure never asked silly questions again. 

The second legend tells us about *a crusader and his wife*. In the time of the
crusades there was a simple wooden cross at the place of today's column.
While waiting for her husband, the young woman lived near that wooden
cross and span night and day to earn enough money to let there be built
a stone column. 
The column was built, and the young woman waited three years in despair
for her husband.
At last he returned, but was wounded and very ill. The legend has a happy ending:
The man recovered, and he and his wife lived there happily for many years.
The legend also tells that it was this man who brought the saffron to our country. 

Seeing this picture we can a little imagine the history and all the legends
around the "Spinnerin am Kreuz":










A nearby wall painting shows us a scene from the old legend, the "Spinnerin" at
the time of the crusades:










Nearer and nearer we come to the modern buildings:









 

This is the first free view towards the Wienerberg skyscrapers:










Will be continued!


----------



## openlyJane

I love the way stories and legends grow up around local monuments and relics. It hardly matters if they are true or not. This is the way of folk stories everywhere. Spectacular monument to come across in so mundane a setting.


----------



## skymantle

Interesting set, luv the water tower. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Very interesting register of contemporary buildings in Wien, with historic landmarks among them - loved the story of the couple and the column with a happy ending  - and loved the pidgeons and the tram too 

Speaking about Austrian Movies, I saw recently a cult film from your country in cable tv here: *Ich Seh, Ich Seh* (2014), a suspense thriller with good artists and a stunning camera work, and enjoyed it very much


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Thank you very much, Robert!
> Romy Schneider... - first she was left by Alain Delon who I think was the
> big love of her life, but what really broke her heart and her will to live was
> the death of her little son. He died in a very cruel way by trying to climb
> an iron fence...  She never came over that and tried to drown the pain
> in alcohol and pills...


oh so sad, how can a beautiful and talented lady as Romy be deserted
and, to add to her misery, the death of a young son? I guess a destiny?
anyways, she has a beautiful daughter who looks like her.
Hi Silvia, did you or will watch/see Bob Dylan concert and/or Schiele exhibit?
thanks and have a good day....enjoy the cold springtime


----------



## Leongname

so touching legends, nice city pictures kay:


----------



## Benonie

Must be one of the most beautiful water towers I've ever seen. Nice column and legends too.

This one is really very nice!



>


And yes, I've noticed the little moose at the bottom. My wife's favorite mammal! ^^


----------



## Why-Why

That is a beautiful water tower! And I liked the legend of the Spinnerin. It's good that she was not just a Patient Griselda but actually occupied herself profitably until her husband returned.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for coming and giving so much likes! 



openlyJane said:


> I love the way stories and legends grow up around local monuments and relics. It hardly matters if they are true or not. This is the way of folk stories everywhere. Spectacular monument to come across in so mundane a setting.


Thank you for your nice comment, Jane! 
I love those legends too... Imagine, when the stone column was built, this
place had no buildings at all, and it is high (Wiener*berg, mountain)*, so the
column could be seen from very far.
The place has something scary too, because it was a place of execution up
to the 19th century. When they built the near "George Washington Hof",
they found many skeletons in the ground...



skymantle said:


> Interesting set, luv the water tower. :cheers:


Thank you, skymantle - yes, this is a very beautiful water tower! 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you, Christos! 



Eduarqui said:


> Very interesting register of contemporary buildings in Wien, with historic landmarks among them - loved the story of the couple and the column with a happy ending  - and loved the pidgeons and the tram too


Thank you for your kind comment, dear friend! 
Every day I see so charming birds in Vienna, mainly pigeons and crows, of course. 
Two young pigeons are coming to my window now :banana:, but they are attacked
by the older and stronger ones and must learn early how to survive...



Eduarqui said:


> Speaking about Austrian Movies, I saw recently a cult film from your country in cable tv here: *Ich Seh, Ich Seh* (2014), a suspense thriller with good artists and a stunning camera work, and enjoyed it very much


I'm glad you had a good time seeing that movie, Eduardo, but I fear I don't
like the films by Ulrich Seidl. I've seen some work by him on YouTube and 
his films and docus depress me...



capricorn2000 said:


> oh so sad, how can a beautiful and talented lady as Romy be deserted
> and, to add to her misery, the death of a young son? I guess a destiny?
> anyways, she has a beautiful daughter who looks like her.


Oh yes, Romy's daughter comes very much after her mother, so charming... 



capricorn2000 said:


> Hi Silvia, did you or will watch/see Bob Dylan concert and/or Schiele exhibit?
> thanks and have a good day....*enjoy the cold springtime*


Maybe I will visit the Schiele exhibition, Robert. There are so many good
exhibitions in Vienna over the year - it will be hard to make a choose. 

Oh, we had some not so extremely cold days too, and shortly I even ate 
a warm meal in a restaurant garden at Schoenbrunn (most others ate inside ). I will show pictures of that day after some time.
Have a nice day too, dear friend! 



Leongname said:


> so touching legends, nice city pictures kay:


Thank you very much, Leon! 



Benonie said:


> Must be one of the most beautiful water towers I've ever seen. Nice column and legends too.
> 
> This one is really very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I've noticed the little moose at the bottom. My wife's favorite mammal! ^^


Many thanks, Ben! 
I only detected the little moose when I saw my pic at my PC! 
Love mooses too...



Why-Why said:


> That is a beautiful water tower! And I liked the legend of the Spinnerin. It's good that she was not just a Patient Griselda but actually occupied herself profitably until her husband returned.


Thank you, Nick! 
The Spinnerin reminds me of Penelope who waited such a long time for Odysseus. 
I admit that I don't know the story of Griselda. 


I fear the second part will be not so varied and interesting as the first. 
I show the skyscrapers anyway. Many people go there every day, because
there is the headquarter of a big non-private health insurance ("Wiener Gebietskrankenkasse").


Skyscrapers Wienerberg (2, end)











.









.










.










^^ WGKK = Wiener Gebietskrankenkasse











.










.










.









.










No legends here so far. 
What do you think about it?


My conclusion: "Donaucity" is more interesting!
(By the way, I read that Donaucity in the course of the renovation of the
"Austria Center Vienna" will get a roof where people can find shelter of rain,
and will get some more plants and places to sit also. )


----------



## Romashka01

Great pictures again, Silvia :applause:
Wienerberg and Donaucity - both are interesting kay:


----------



## shik2005

What can I say? They are always spectacular, these skyscrapers. They are functional, impressive, creates great views (on & from) and soulless. I would not like to live or work in city overgrown with skyscrapers


----------



## General Electric

Great shots of Wienerberg kay:


----------



## Koloman

Benonie said:


> This one is really very nice!



My favourite from that set (though there are quite many great pics). The water tower looks like a painting through that sprayed glass.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful architecture! a nice pic kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

As there exists the other side of midnight ( a 1977 film), guess that Wienerberg is the other side of Vienna, with other style, but no less interesting to know - to be part of a global movement is to be in touch with transformations we need to know, as a way to influence these transformations


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who came in and liked! 



Romashka01 said:


> Great pictures again, Silvia :applause:
> Wienerberg and Donaucity - both are interesting kay:


Thank you for your kind reply, Roman! 



shik2005 said:


> What can I say? They are always spectacular, these skyscrapers. They are functional, impressive, creates great views (on & from) and soulless. I would not like to live or work in city overgrown with skyscrapers


Thank you for your interesting and very true comment, Igor! 
Skyscrapers can lose their soullessness (I hope this word exists ) when
they exist long enough, like in NY, I think: People give them life and also
shape and create liveable places around them, and a vivid street life.



General Electric said:


> Great shots of Wienerberg kay:


Thank you very much for your nice comment, GE! 



Koloman said:


> My favourite from that set (though there are quite many great pics). The water tower looks like a painting through that sprayed glass.


Thank you very much, Koloman - that's also one of my own favourites. 



Leongname said:


> beautiful architecture! a nice pic kay:


Thank you for kind commenting, Leon! 



Eduarqui said:


> As there exists the other side of midnight ( a 1977 film), guess that Wienerberg is the other side of Vienna, with other style, but no less interesting to know - to be part of a global movement is to be in touch with transformations we need to know, as a way to influence these transformations


Thank you for your interesting and wise comment, Eduardo! 
I googled about the film "The Other Side of Midnight" and think this could
be one that I would like very much! kay:


_A Second Touch of Spring in
Schoenbrunn (1)

_Jump! _ 











_ Egg Power 










Sunny weather, but you see that the visitors wear warm winter clothes... 










The first little spring flowers in the grass:










My first violet of this year 










It's a hidden paradise in the Schoenbrunn Garden - Landtmann's Jausenstation:










https://www.landtmann-jausenstation.at/en/landtmann-s-jausen-station.html

What a nice place to sit! 










Though only few guests sat outside because of the low temperature, I chose
a place with a nice view - a quiet lawn with some playing kids in the far,
surrounded by trees. The hedges nearby showed fresh green buds.
Nice music played in the background, and birds were to hear... 










Starting with a "G'spritzter" or "Weisser Spritzer" (white wine with mineral water)...:










... and "Schinkenfleckerl" (noodles with bacon and onions) in very nice dishes:










Then a "Mozarttorte"...










... and coffee of course ("Melange"):










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

_A Second Touch of Spring in
Schoenbrunn (2, end)

_In summer it's hard to find a free place here...










At the short walk to the Palace the calmness under a row of trees, only blue sky
and playful birds...










The Palace itself looks like it's waiting for Spring... 










I will always love this place. It gives me a feeling of eternity.










Monarchy signs at the top of the Palace:










Group of Japanese visitors doing a souvenir photo with banner:










I also love the scary or mystic sides of Schoenbrunn.
Not many visitors detect this one :










A little "dragon forest"? 










The blue eyes of Spring:










A goodbye impression, before we leave the park...










In a few weeks the whole grassy ground will be covered with spring flowers -
then we'll visit again!


----------



## openlyJane

shik2005 said:


> What can I say? They are always spectacular, these skyscrapers. They are functional, impressive, creates great views (on & from) and soulless. I would not like to live or work in city overgrown with skyscrapers


Have to say I agree with Igor. When you have such a spectacularly impressive historical city such as Vienna - these sorts of buildings just never seem to sit well. Same with Rome.


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful Easter images; and I love that glass of wine.....


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful Schoenbrunn Palace! Great shots, lovely detailed!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Silvia :applause:
p.s. so stunning contrast of this photo with foreground of a branches of clipped bushes without leaves and with amazing reflection on glass of wine.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks for sharing with us your stroll in the park, to feel first images of coming Springtime - and I will be more grateful if you could share with us that Mozarttorte :cheers: 

I am seeing right now your link to Landtmann's Jausenstation, loved the story about the children of the emperor... and those good photos with delicious patisseries to know


----------



## capricorn2000

what a nice spring visit to the palace and having a lunch of pasta with white sauce,a glass of wine/mineral water, 
a slice of torte with a profile of Mozart and a hot mocha coffee. that would make my day. 
thanks Silvia, and btw I watched "the other side of midnight" a long time ago. It was a very nice but tragic movie, 
acting was so impressive, so with the beauty of Marie-France Pisier but too bad, she passed away in 2011.


----------



## skymantle

Lovely updates, made me hungry...Easter cheer too.


----------



## Koloman

I always enjoy the shots of your meals


----------



## Why-Why

^^Me too! I'll have what you're having ...
Our weather is similar: clear blue sky and cold temperatures. Spring is late this year.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your visits and likes! 



openlyJane said:


> Have to say I agree with Igor. When you have such a spectacularly impressive historical city such as Vienna - these sorts of buildings just never seem to sit well. Same with Rome.


It must be mentioned that both Wienerberg and Danube City are keeping
a respectful distance to Vienna's historic city center.
Other high buildings are more problematic - we just have a quarrel with
UNESCO World Heritage Committee about a planned high building near
Stadtpark, for instance...



openlyJane said:


> Beautiful Easter images; and I love that glass of wine.....


Thank you, Jane! 
I'm very thankful when I can sit at such a nice place and enjoy a good meal
and a glass of wine... Thankfulness grows with advancing age and declining health...



General Electric said:


> Wonderful Schoenbrunn Palace! Great shots, lovely detailed!


Thank you for your nice comment, GE! 



Leongname said:


> beautiful update Silvia :applause:
> p.s. so stunning contrast of this photo with foreground of a branches of clipped bushes without leaves and with amazing reflection on glass of wine.


Thank you very much, Leon - I'm glad you found some personal favourites! :cheers:



Eduarqui said:


> Thanks for sharing with us your stroll in the park, to feel first images of coming Springtime - and I will be more grateful if you could share with us that Mozarttorte :cheers:


If I could I would beam a Mozarttorte to Rio. 
My respect, you are learning the German language very quickly!  



Eduarqui said:


> I am seeing right now your link to Landtmann's Jausenstation, loved the story about the children of the emperor... and those good photos with delicious patisseries to know


I'm glad you liked it, dear friend!  Thank you for your kind comment!



capricorn2000 said:


> what a nice spring visit to the palace and having a lunch of pasta with white sauce,a glass of wine/mineral water,
> a slice of torte with a profile of Mozart and a hot mocha coffee. that would make my day.


It made my day, Robert. 
Sitting in a green environment, feeling Spring coming, having a good meal
and drink - what more can we demand from life? It was a wonderful day,
I'm very thankful for it!



capricorn2000 said:


> thanks Silvia, and btw I watched "the other side of midnight" a long time ago. It was a very nice but tragic movie,
> acting was so impressive, so with the beauty of Marie-France Pisier but too bad, she passed away in 2011.


I didn't know her, just googled pics of her... - what a beautiful woman...
Thank you for your kind comment, Robert!



skymantle said:


> Lovely updates, made me hungry...Easter cheer too.


Thank you for nice commenting, skymantle, and Easter cheer again! 
(I plan to post a kind of "egg-show" at Easter. )



Koloman said:


> I always enjoy the shots of your meals


Thank you very much, Koloman! 



Why-Why said:


> ^^Me too! I'll have what you're having ...
> Our weather is similar: clear blue sky and cold temperatures. Spring is late this year.


Did I understand you right, you plan a journey to Vienna, Nick? 
Yes, Spring suffered some setbacks this year... I think of an early walk
through our Botanical Garden, where many of the meadows already were
full of spring flowers - then for several times all this loveliness was covered
with snow again!
Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 



*Secessionist Schemerl Bridge
by Otto Wagner

*The "Nussdorfer Wehr- und Schleusenanlage" was built at the place where
Danube and Danube Channel part. Some parts of the complex belong to 19th,
some parts to 20th district.

We reach this beautiful place of Vienna with tram line D or by Franz Josef Railway, Station Nussdorf.

Coming from lovely Nussdorf, walking under an ugly street bridge, we have
a first view towards one lion of Nussdorfer Wehr, part of the green Schemerl Bridge
and the white administration building (today home of MA 45) in the background:










The wonderful bronze lions by Rudolf Weyr can be seen from far:










Beginning of Schemerl Bridge, a bridge for cars and pedestrians:









 
Lion detail:










View to the near railway bridge over Danube Channel:










The side part of Schemerl Bridge:










Secessionist detail:










The Nussdorfer Wehr with the two lions was built from 1894-99, planning: Otto Wagner,
technical planning: Sigmund Taussig, bronze lions: Rudolf Weyr, steel construction: Fa. Albert Milde.

Schemerl Bridge is called after Joseph Schemerl von Leythenbach. The old
"Fachwerk"-Bridge was built 1894-98 and blown up in April 1945.
Restoration in 1953-55, big restoration in 1978.










View from the bridge to Danube:










A train passing by in the background:










A fascinating place - I always return there...










Will be continued!


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice as always, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Koloman

Absolutely love the Nussdorfer Schleuse - I regularely used to go there by bike all the way from Mariahilf to Nussdorf when I was a boy, because I was so fascinated by the two lions. Up to nowadays, I return there at least once a year. 

You´ve captured the building very well! A true gem tourists usually don´t get to see.


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all for coming in and liking! :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice as always, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 



Koloman said:


> Absolutely love the Nussdorfer Schleuse - I regularely used to go there by bike all the way from Mariahilf to Nussdorf when I was a boy, because I was so fascinated by the two lions. Up to nowadays, I return there at least once a year.
> 
> You´ve captured the building very well! A true gem tourists usually don´t get to see.


My tipp for tourists would be to have a look at this Secessionist beauty
when they visit Grinzing and Nussdorf.

Like you I very often were at the Danube in Nussdorf when I was a kid.
It's a pity that they built that high street which from some angles completely
destroys the nice view to Leopoldsberg!

Thank you for your kind comment, Koloman! 


*Secessionist Schemerl Bridge
by Otto Wagner (2, end)

*One of the most impressive bridges of Vienna indeed!










The nearby - also Secessionist - building (now seat of MA 45) is a white
shining beauty in a calm, cubic shape (architect: Otto Wagner):










Details:










.









A little walk at the banks of the Danube River:










.









In the background the Nussdorf Railway Station, and here you can see why
I don't like that ugly high street...










The "Wehr":










We behold in remembrance the beautiful, proud lions (and the words on the
bridge: "Viribus Unitis"):










I strolled around a little and not far from there I found a big complex of MA 48
(Magistratsabteilung 48 - Waste Management) with some impressing details 










^^ This hanging above the main entrance. 

Another detail:


----------



## openlyJane

There is something about bridges; no matter how small, how perfunctory, or how grand and beautiful that people really enjoy. For that brief period of crossing, whether by foot, by bicycle, or carried within a vehicle - suspends everyday reality and momentarily takes you to another place ( both literally and figuratively).


----------



## skymantle

I learnt something of Otto Wagner from your thread yansa, great architect and wonderful pics as usual. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Love that bridge and (especially) the white Otto Wagner building! 
Sadly, I have no plans to visit Vienna this year. 
But if I had, thanks to your thread I'd know exactly where to go and what to eat!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:applause: for the last few sets :applause:


----------



## Benonie

openlyJane said:


> There is something about bridges; no matter how small, how perfunctory, or how grand and beautiful that people really enjoy. For that brief period of crossing, whether by foot, by bicycle, or carried within a vehicle - suspends everyday reality and momentarily takes you to another place ( both literally and figuratively).


+1! :cheers:

Great set Silvia, what a privileged tour we get! one of the many favorites:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to you all for steady interest and likings! 



openlyJane said:


> There is something about bridges; no matter how small, how perfunctory, or how grand and beautiful that people really enjoy. For that brief period of crossing, whether by foot, by bicycle, or carried within a vehicle - suspends everyday reality and momentarily takes you to another place ( both literally and figuratively).


Very true words, Jane!
Many people (me too) stay a little while at bridges and enjoy that special place... 
Thank you for your nice comment! 



skymantle said:


> I learnt something of Otto Wagner from your thread yansa, great architect and wonderful pics as usual. :cheers:


Thank you very much, skymantle! 
I wish Otto Wagner had got the chance to realize his project of a grand
boulevard between Naschmarkt and Schoenbrunn!



Why-Why said:


> Love that bridge and (especially) the white Otto Wagner building!
> Sadly, I have no plans to visit Vienna this year.
> But if I had, thanks to your thread I'd know exactly where to go and what to eat!


Thank you for your kind comment, Nick! 
Sorry, it seems I did misunderstand your sentence about the meals I always show. 
By the way, soon we will see the next meal, in a lovely Doebling restaurant garden... 



Skopje/Скопје;146827829 said:


> :applause: for the last few sets :applause:


Thank you, George - I'm very glad you liked them! 




Benonie said:


> +1! :cheers:
> 
> Great set Silvia, what a privileged tour we get! one of the many favorites:


Thank you very much for your kind comment, Ben!


----------



## yansa

*Doebling (1)
Villa Hohe Warte and Former Orphanage for Israelite Girls

*This walk leads us to a beautiful and interesting part of Doebling, the 19th district.
The Japanese Setagaya Garden still is in winter sleep, so we will visit a fascinating
building in the neighbourhood, *Villa Hohe Warte.










*Behind the rusty fence...










... there hides a former orphanage for little boys:










This orphanage was built by "Stadt Wien" in 1907-1908. It combines baroque
and secessionist style elements. Architects: Eduard Lasch. Josef Puerzl, Julius Froehlich.

Let's take a closer look (through the fence) at the central building:










^^ The building is surrounded by about 10.000 m2 ground!

Figures near the entrance:










Such a house should be a safe shelter for children who have lost their parents -
but instead it was found out that it more was a "prison for little boys",
a place where children often were maltreated. The children had hardly any
contact to the world outside this fence...

Here we see a fine statue (secessionist style, I think), which shows how
children should be treated - with loving hands!










^^ In the background we see that the building is in renovation at the moment.

This beautiful house sits like a "ship"...










... high above the passing trains:










Nature makes little gardens everywhere... 










The next building that catches our attention...










^^ ... is the former orphanage for Israelite girls, built in 1889-1891.
Here you can see the whole building:










Here we are in Ruthgasse, which is beautiful, but has so much traffic that
it is hard to find a moment to cross the street... 
Will be continued with "Orient" and Carmelites!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful shots of the bridges, very charismatic architecture. And I love the orphanage building and « the boat house » :applause: 

And I see a nice train, always interesting kay:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:





General Electric said:


> Wonderful shots of the bridges, very charismatic architecture. And I love the orphanage building and « the boat house » :applause:
> 
> And I see a nice train, always interesting kay:


Thank you very much for your kind comments, dears *Christos *and *GE! 
*Also thanks to everyone who looked in and liked! :banana:

*Doebling (2)
Zacherlfabrik and Way to Carmelite Church

*So here we see the Doebling Mosque.
Really? 










We come nearer and read the name "Zacherl" - sounds more Austrian than Oriental. 










This is the *"Zacherlfabrik"*, built in 1888-1892, Hugo von Wiedenfeld and Karl Mayreder -
a very rare example for historicism in "Oriental style"!

Let's see some of the interesting and beautiful ornaments:









 
.









After the end of the production of insecticides and cleaning of carpets, this place has been used for
art events. As far as I understood is has no real purpose now.
This building is a gem - I hope so much it will be renovated and gets a new
use!
Surely would be a great place for art exhibitions and/or concerts!

I really recommend to see this link about the history of Zacherlfabrik!
It's in German language, but at the end of the page you find excellent and interesting historic photos, also from the inside!

http://www.zacherlfabrik.at/all/geschichte.html

A beautiful building nearby:










After walking a while I found this nice Doebling coat of arms at a car of
"Samariterbund Doebling":










The persons we see on this coat of arms are Archangel Michael, Saint Jacob,
Saint Sebastian, Saint Rochus, Saint Severin and Saint George. 

Wonderful secessionist details:










Silbergasse - this is a very good and expensive living area. Some of the buildings
are nearly as impressing as the huge Carmelite Church (to the left):










Towers 










Romantic villas, nearly little palaces...










.









In the following set we will see more of Carmelite Church - stay tuned! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Gorgeous architecture, great oriental fabric and touching story about the orphanage...


----------



## skymantle

Really enjoyed those sets yansa and your engaging commentary too. The orphanage and Zacherlfabrik are gems. Are there plans to renovate and put them into use again, perhaps for another purpose? :cheers:


----------



## Koloman

Gorgeous, wonderful, superb - thank you for the last sets. Iam totally in love with them.
Such wonderful buildings...remains of a time when Vienna was a true Metropolis.


----------



## openlyJane

So much treasure.....but also re-assuring to see that other cities also have magnificent buildings left in a parlous state. Regarding orphanages; when we look at these old orphanages nowadays we almost immediately are aware that much suffering and gratuitous cruelty was inflicted upon the children within.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! :cheers:



Benonie said:


> Gorgeous architecture, great oriental fabric and touching story about the orphanage...


Thank you for your kind comment, Ben! 



skymantle said:


> Really enjoyed those sets yansa and your engaging commentary too. The orphanage and Zacherlfabrik are gems. Are there plans to renovate and put them into use again, perhaps for another purpose? :cheers:


The former orphanage for boys is in renovation now, and in the former orphanage
for Israelite girls I saw people enter - maybe there are flats now, or offices.
A woman entered Zacherlfabrik - I don't know for what purpose. 
But I think great parts of the building are standing empty now, waiting for
a good idea for a future use...
Thank you for your nice comment, skymantle! 



Koloman said:


> Gorgeous, wonderful, superb - thank you for the last sets. Iam totally in love with them.
> Such wonderful buildings...remains of a time when Vienna was a true Metropolis.


Thank you for your kind comment, Koloman! 
I also love the period of time from which those buildings origin very much!



openlyJane said:


> So much treasure.....but also re-assuring to see that other cities also have magnificent buildings left in a parlous state. Regarding orphanages; when we look at these old orphanages nowadays we almost immediately are aware that much suffering and gratuitous cruelty was inflicted upon the children within.


In Austria things like children abuse for a long time were not discussed.
Then more and more people began to tell their stories, and now those sad
things are subject to critical scrutiny and studies.

In all institutions where people have power over other people - such as
military, church, hospitals, prisons, psychiatric wards, orphanages, schools, care homes and so on -
there is a danger that happens cruelty, sadism and abuse, sometimes even murder. 
Such institutions need a careful control and the people who work there need supervision.

Thank you for your good comment, Jane! kay:

*Doebling (3)
Carmelite Church, Silbergasse

*In the area around the Carmelite Church in Doebling we find many well cared
and beautiful buildings:










Seeing some smaller streets we even could think we are somewhere in the country:










First thing we see from the Carmelite Cloister is the beautiful cloister garden:










Carmelite Church, which is sacred to the Holy Family, was built beginning in 1898
in Neo-Romanesque style, architect: Richard Jordan.
It's a huge building!










A Romanesque impression indeed!










One of the two big towers:










Main entrance:










Door detail:










The Holy Family:










Signs of spring in the nearby gardens:










.









One set still to come later, which probably will make some of you hungry.


----------



## Gratteciel

Fascinating updates, dear Silvia!
The street where Kuckuck is and the blacksmith work on his sign are very beautiful.
The colors and shapes of the buildings around the "Ronacher" are very beautiful and elegant.
Very modern and original stairs in the Main Library of Vienna.
The Watertower is also one of my favorites because of its shape and its wonderful colors.
Interesting legends around that beautiful Gothic column. We must be careful with what we ask. :lol:
Very elegant and modern skyscraper area.
The beautiful Easter egg and the reflection in the photo of the cup in Schoenbrunn are lovely.
The bridges have an enormous attraction for me and you show us another fascinating bridge in post 3777.
The building of the orphanage is wonderful as well as the sculptures that are in it.
Indeed, the Zacherlfabrik looks like a Mosque. I really like its beautiful ornaments and colors.
The Neo-Romanesque church in Doebling is also great. Impressive variety of architectural styles coexisting in Vienna.
And of course, the details in the shop windows always beautiful.
Thank you for such beautiful photos, dear friend. I send you a hug. :hug:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 



Gratteciel said:


> Fascinating updates, dear Silvia!
> The street where Kuckuck is and the blacksmith work on his sign are very beautiful.
> The colors and shapes of the buildings around the "Ronacher" are very beautiful and elegant.
> Very modern and original stairs in the Main Library of Vienna.
> The Watertower is also one of my favorites because of its shape and its wonderful colors.
> Interesting legends around that beautiful Gothic column. We must be careful with what we ask. :lol:
> Very elegant and modern skyscraper area.
> The beautiful Easter egg and the reflection in the photo of the cup in Schoenbrunn are lovely.
> The bridges have an enormous attraction for me and you show us another fascinating bridge in post 3777.
> The building of the orphanage is wonderful as well as the sculptures that are in it.
> Indeed, the Zacherlfabrik looks like a Mosque. I really like its beautiful ornaments and colors.
> The Neo-Romanesque church in Doebling is also great. Impressive variety of architectural styles coexisting in Vienna.
> And of course, the details in the shop windows always beautiful.
> Thank you for such beautiful photos, dear friend. I send you a hug. :hug:


It's a great pleasure to see you coming in and having a look at my many updates,
dear Roberto! Thank you for taking the time, and thank you for your kind
comment! 
I'm happy you like the many different sides of Vienna, dear friend! :banana: :hug:


*Doebling (4, end)
Gastwirtschaft "Zum Schwammerl"

*Walking at nice Silbergasse...










... we reach an inviting restaurant with garden, "Zum Schwammerl", which declares
itself as "Gastwirtschaft", a traditional German word.










A young team is working here and provides friendly service and delicious meals! kay:
Zoom from the garden to Carmelite Church:










Me and a couple were daring enough to sit in the garden at very fresh temperatures. 

Stiegl is a very good Austrian beer from Salzburg :cheers:










I turned the "Bierblattl", as we say here in Vienna, and found this nice design 










Then they served the best fried plaice ("gebackene Scholle") I ever had -
crisp-tender and delicious - mmmmmmh! 
This was one of the favourite meals of my father.










A lovely "Cremeschnitte"...










... and a "Melange" were my dessert. kay:










Who ever's got hungry now...

http://www.zum-schwammerl.at/

But back to architecture, which is really worth to look at in this part of Doebling!










.









.










Impressions from Easter Markets will be next!


----------



## Romashka01

What a great photo walk! Thank you, dear Silvia! Doebling looks really nice kay:


----------



## openlyJane

I really enjoy the obvious pleasure you take in your food and refreshment breaks.

Also love that ‘nude' relief on the building.


----------



## skymantle

;^^ I second that and the cream dessert too. :drool:


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous new pics, spring time in Doebling :banana:, look very beautiful


----------



## Why-Why

Doebling looks very attractive. I like this low-rise, low-key street scene, with just the occasional hint of Habsburg yellow:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :banana:



Romashka01 said:


> What a great photo walk! Thank you, dear Silvia! Doebling looks really nice kay:


Thank you, dear Roman - very appreciated! 



openlyJane said:


> I really enjoy the obvious pleasure you take in your food and refreshment breaks.



I'm really thankful when I get something nice to eat and drink to refresh myself
during long photo walks. Am glad that my pics show this. 



openlyJane said:


> Also love that nude' relief on the building.


She's quite extraordinary, love her too!
Thank you for your nice comment, Jane! 



skymantle said:


> ;^^ I second that and the cream dessert too. :drool:


Thank you very much for kind commenting, skymantle! 



General Electric said:


> Gorgeous new pics, spring time in Doebling :banana:, look very beautiful


Merci beaucoup, dear GE! 



Why-Why said:


> Doebling looks very attractive. I like this low-rise, low-key street scene, with just the occasional hint of Habsburg yellow:


A lovely little street, I agree, Nick! kay:
Thank you for your kind comment! 


I have plenty of material from visits of Easter Markets, so let's start... 

Easter in Vienna (1)
Some impressions from and around the Easter Markets in Schoenbrunn, Freyung (and Platz am Hof)

It's good to see some flowers after the long, cold winter...










.









.









And at the eighth day God created a giant egg... 










Why do you guys always hang around? 










The market at Freyung is my favourite.










When someone bikes into the pic... 










At Freyung I fell in love with a big old tractor...










.









.









... and a cute little dog...










.









.









When it's icecold (some days ago) and you see an outfit in Ibiza style... 










The best against the cold is a warm soup:










After a good glass Austrian wine ("Zweigelt")...










.









... one could have the idea to fly home at such a witches' broom... :lol:










It was the day of nice dogs...










.









.









Two Easter impressions on the way home...










.









Will be continued with more Easter stuff, and heaps of Easter eggs...


----------



## capricorn2000

wonderful photos, a feast to the eyes.
I love the imposing Carmelite church and cloister, and oh my, what a colorful observance of Easter - the giant egg, 
the colorful flowers (no easter lily?), the vintage but functional farm tractor, those cute doggies, your red wine and meals 
that look really sumptious and the Byzantine style portraits of Christ. thanks Silvia, I hope you enjoyed your day, 
it might be tiring but fruitful...


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great pics Silvia for Easter! Frohe Ostern wünsch ich dir !!! Mögest du immer beim Eierpecken gewinnen.  (p.s. hab erst nächste Woche)


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful Easter set!


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> wonderful photos, a feast to the eyes.
> I love the imposing Carmelite church and cloister, and oh my, what a colorful observance of Easter - the giant egg,
> the colorful flowers (no easter lily?), the vintage but functional farm tractor, those cute doggies, your red wine and meals
> that look really sumptious and the Byzantine style portraits of Christ. thanks Silvia, I hope you enjoyed your day,
> it might be tiring but fruitful...


Thank you for your nice comment, Robert!  I'm really happy you liked
my pics so much! :cheers:



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Great pics Silvia for Easter! Frohe Ostern wünsch ich dir !!! Mögest du immer beim Eierpecken gewinnen.  (p.s. hab erst nächste Woche)


Thank you for your kind comment, VRZ!  Happy Easter for you too! 
(Eierpecken ist fuer mich Kindheitserinnerung, hab den Brauch nicht ins
Erwachsenenleben herueber gerettet. )

*I wish all friends and forum mates a Happy Easter! 

Easter in Vienna (2)

*Blowing in the wind... 
(at Hofburg)










.









Some impressions from the way to the Easter Market:










.









.









Austrian children's clothes and Easter decoration:










Robert, here they are... 










Eggs made of wood:





















Real beauties!










In the egg paradise... 










Pastel colours...










Painting at the market fence:










The children had some questions about the paintings:










At the way home:
Love this door decoration detail... 










Christ at the wall of Minorites Church:










First Spring feelings in Volksgarten (background: Burgtheater) -
real mild temperatures up to 20 degrees C are expected for next week!





















More of Easter in Vienna (and eggs) to come soon! 
*
*


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Wonderful Easter set!


Thank you very much for your kind comment, Igor!


----------



## skymantle

Gorgeous Easter sets and excellent composition of all the pics. kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

that sculpture (2nd from top) reminds me of *Jacob wrestling with God* 
and the pic (5th from top) is a Freda Kahlo look alike.
I love those easter eggs- it would make a nice christmas tree decors.
it's really pleasing looking at your photos, and have a good one Silvia.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



skymantle said:


> Gorgeous Easter sets and excellent composition of all the pics. kay:


Thank you again, skymantle - very kind of you! :hug:



capricorn2000 said:


> that sculpture (2nd from top) reminds me of *Jacob wrestling with God*
> and the pic (5th from top) is a Freda Kahlo look alike.
> I love those easter eggs- it would make a nice christmas tree decors.
> it's really pleasing looking at your photos, and have a good one Silvia.


You are right with Frida Kahlo, Robert, and yes, some of the eggs with
more abstract patterns could as well serve as beautiful Christmas tree deco
in a round form. kay:

Thank you for the question! I had to look up that statue myself. It is Hercules
fighting with the giant Antaeus, son of the Earth goddess Gaia.
When he stood at earth Gaia always sent power to her son, so Hercules
had to lift him up to overcome him. 

You can see all those interesting mythological figures of Hofburg at this
side (but text in German):

http://www.viennatouristguide.at/Allerlei/Mythologie/inWien/z_hofburg.htm

Have a nice day, dear friend!


----------



## Christi69

Beautiful and lively pictures as usual Silvia, thanks. My favorite is on last page the daffodil trying to escape the garden through the iron fence!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in - though Easter holiday - and liking! 



Christi69 said:


> Beautiful and lively pictures as usual Silvia, thanks. My favorite is on last page the daffodil trying to escape the garden through the iron fence!


Thank you for your nice comment, Christi! 
Very interesting association to the pic with the daffodil! 


Best of (hopefully )
*Easter in Vienna (3)

*This egg is very expensive, because it is perforated and has kind of "stucco":










Fascination Easter egg... 










Lovely Easter bunnies 










Hugging the cute dog...










This is said to be the biggest Easter egg pile of Europe. 
There must be thousands of eggs...
And I found it really relaxing, nearly meditative, to stroll between those eggs,
trying not to destroy something, and to take shots of the nicest eggs and
some visitors. 










.









Freyung is a place you can meet many cute dogs!










.




















.









.









Bunny interview 










The black little bunny lay fully at his back for a few seconds - I couldn't catch
that with my camera. But this also is cute:









 
A sunny day - more people enjoying the Easter market:










Cheese! 










Pretty woman in bunny costume 










Lovely eggs:










.









Will be continued! 
(Schoenbrunn, Scots Church, a little Platz am Hof...)


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Excellent photos, Silvia! Thank you very much! It's really hard to pick a favorites... Zweigelt, _cute dogs, Easter eggs, beautiful paintings, cute bunnies_.......... :applause: :applause: :applause: 

Happy Easter for you!


----------



## Why-Why

Great Easter set, Silvia! This is definitely my favourite:


----------



## General Electric

In the heart of actuality! Great new sets, one time again, of a cute familial party kay:

Ich fröhe Ihnen schöne Ostern fest Silvia!!


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW! Wonderful and colorful easter sets, dear Silvia!
I love the enthusiasm of the people of Vienna who support and participate in so many beautiful celebrations.
I appreciate your energy and enthusiasm for delighting us with so many beautiful photos.


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Wow! Excellent photos, Silvia! Thank you very much! It's really hard to pick a favorites... Zweigelt, _cute dogs, Easter eggs, beautiful paintings, cute bunnies_.......... :applause: :applause: :applause:
> 
> Happy Easter for you!





Why-Why said:


> Great Easter set, Silvia! This is definitely my favourite:





General Electric said:


> In the heart of actuality! Great new sets, one time again, of a cute familial party kay:
> 
> Ich fröhe Ihnen schöne Ostern fest Silvia!!





Gratteciel said:


> WOW! Wonderful and colorful easter sets, dear Silvia!
> I love the enthusiasm of the people of Vienna who support and participate in so many beautiful celebrations.
> I appreciate your energy and enthusiasm for delighting us with so many beautiful photos.


I thank you so much for your kind comments, dear friends *Roman, Nick, GE *and *Roberto! 
A Happy Easter to you all! 

*Many thanks also to all who gave their "likes"! :cheers:


*Easter in Vienna (4)
Easter Walk in Schoenbrunn

*Arrival!










.









As soon as the snow was gone the colourful chairs in "egg design" were
conquered by the visitors. 










An angel? 










Strolling over the Easter market...










.









.








 
Little boy fascinated by the tourist train 










First blossoms in the Orangerie garden:










Colourful!










This was thought to feed smaller birds, but some of the pigeons have found
a way... 










Lovely garden impressions...










.









The nostalgic U4 Station Schoenbrunn:










Will be continued with some impressions from Scots Church!


----------



## Eduarqui

Many splendid registers since your Page 189 - it was great to see that cubic house with Sezession elements, because many books tell us how important Sezession was to make a way to modern movemeht in XXth Century, and those bridges are very interesting, like embroideries 

Lovesd the cute dogs everywhere, and the eggs 

Loved the paintings showing the history of Christ on last days, before coming back to life, and how his life stays on our days among us.

Your visit to Doebling was very good, loved the Carmelite Church and that copzy restaurant with good food to be appreciated :cheers:

Easter seems great in Wien, and I hope you and all our friends around could have a nice week


----------



## paul62

Very good street/market shots. :applause:This one.


----------



## AbidM

I definitely fawn over the white statues, something beautiful about them.


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Many splendid registers since your Page 189 - it was great to see that cubic house with Sezession elements, because many books tell us how important Sezession was to make a way to modern movemeht in XXth Century, and those bridges are very interesting, like embroideries
> 
> Lovesd the cute dogs everywhere, and the eggs
> 
> Loved the paintings showing the history of Christ on last days, before coming back to life, and how his life stays on our days among us.
> 
> Your visit to Doebling was very good, loved the Carmelite Church and that copzy restaurant with good food to be appreciated :cheers:
> 
> Easter seems great in Wien, and I hope you and all our friends around could have a nice week





paul62 said:


> Very good street/market shots. :applause:This one.





AbidM said:


> I definitely fawn over the white statues, something beautiful about them.


*Thank you for your nice feedback, dear friends - it makes me happy! :banana:*  Also many thanks for all the likings! 

I have piles of eggs pics , so I first will do an "egg parade", and then next
let follow the pics of Scots Church (during the next days).


*Easter in Vienna (5)
Eggs, eggs, eggs... 










*.









Easter is such a lovely feast of joy, hope, new beginning... - and the colourful eggs
express this!










.








 
.









.









.









The famous Duerer rabbit... 










.









.









A place that makes happy! 










Little musician! 










.









The expression on his face! :lol:
(Decoration seems more to be a women's matter...)










Many of the eggs (hand painted and decorated) are very expensive - by buying 
10 you are quickly over 100,- Euro! 
(I stayed strong and did not buy single one - only had my joy by looking and
taking pics. I use the same Easter decoration since many years.)










:lol:










.









Here some impressions of the beautiful Ukrainian handicraft!










.









.









.









.









Conclusion: Freyung is _the _place in Vienna to buy a beautiful Easter egg! 
(Or some other decoration.)


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Silvia you show us the beauty of Easter !!! I did not know that there are so many variations of Easter egg art !!! Thank you !


----------



## Koloman

openlyJane said:


> I really enjoy the obvious pleasure you take in your food and refreshment breaks.
> 
> Also love that ‘nude' relief on the building.



Exactly my words (both about the food and the relief). Couldn´t agree more


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful, bright, colorful & joyous шьзкуыышщты! It seems, you had great time there  

:applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ So many artistic eggs, I can imagine many collectors around these markets (if I had more space, maybe I could start more one colllection...).


----------



## skymantle

The most gorgeous Easter eggs I've ever seen.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking, and welcome *Adi-Cnai* in my thread! 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Silvia you show us the beauty of Easter !!! I did not know that there are so many variations of Easter egg art !!! Thank you !


Thank you very much, VRZ! 



Koloman said:


> Exactly my words (both about the food and the relief). Couldn´t agree more


Vielen Dank, Koloman! 



shik2005 said:


> Beautiful, bright, colorful & joyous *шьзкуыышщты*! It seems, you had great time there
> 
> :applause:


Yes, Igor, I was there several times, and it was fine at every weather... :cheers:
(Google translates the cyrillic word with "impressions" - is that right? )



Eduarqui said:


> ^^ So many artistic eggs, I can imagine many collectors around these markets (if I had more space, maybe I could start more one colllection...).


Don't give me any ideas, Eduardo! :lol:
When I look at my last pic and see that cute grey rabbit with pastel pink ears
that looks like he has fainted  - I regret that I didn't buy him !! 
This could be the first piece of a new collection, indeed... 

Thank you for your nice comment! 



skymantle said:


> The most gorgeous Easter eggs I've ever seen.


We are the world masters of the Easter egg. :lol:
Thank you for your kind comment, skymantle! 


*S**cots **C**hurch

*... seen from the Easter Market:










Short informations about *Scots Church:

*- Roman Catholic Church of the Benedictine abbey "Schottenstift"
- Abbey founded in 1155 by Heinrich II. Jasomirgott
- First church in 1200 (Romanesque)
- oldest statue of the Holy Virgin in Vienna there (from 1250)
- 1276 church destructed by fire
- 1317 new church (Early Gothic)
- 1638 destruction of one tower by stroke of lightning
- Church renewed by architects Andrea Allis the Elder, Andrea Allis the Younger,
Silvestro Carlone
- Painter Paul Troger was baptized and is buried in the church
- Heinrich Jasomirgott and Ernst Ruediger von Starhemberg also are buried there

Beautiful statue of abbey founder Heinrich Jasomirgott at the South wall of the church:










Statue of the Holy Virgin above the entrance:










We have a look inisde (through the iron fence which shall protect the gems
of the church against thieves):










.









Ceiling and South side of the church:










.









Some nice details in the entrance area:










.









.









Zooming a bit towards the altar:










The beautiful wooden benches:










Zooming towards the pulpit:


----------



## Leongname

beautiful easter images and an amazing church! :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful update,dear Silvia :applause: It's a really nice church! 
Loved these paintings: 
https://up.picr.de/32291321ka.jpg 
https://up.picr.de/32291322nv.jpg


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Yes, Igor, I was there several times, and it was fine at every weather... :cheers:
> (Google translates the cyrillic word with "impressions" - is that right? )


I meant it to be impressions  But the keyboard layout was Russian. So I've got what I've got.... totally new word, successfully translated by Google 

So, impressions... wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!


----------



## Koloman

Wonderful Pictures of Schottenkirche - believe it or not, I´ve never been inside that church. But now, thanks to your pics, I really feel that I HAVE to go there soon and have a look myself.


----------



## Eduarqui

What a stunning church, and with a so long history - thank you for sharing the best architecture for our eyes (I'm feeling completed for today with these inspiring images  ).


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful Easter egg images, Silvia! But I can sympathize with the grumpy old guy in the orange jacket ... he wants to know when the weather is actually going to feel like spring. And that's a truly magnificent baroque church, not a style I usually enjoy. Superb interior pics, by the way!


----------



## buho

Impressive church!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your visits and liking! 



Leongname said:


> beautiful easter images and an amazing church! :applause:


Thank you very much, Leon! 



Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful update,dear Silvia :applause: It's a really nice church!
> Loved these paintings:
> https://up.picr.de/32291321ka.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32291322nv.jpg


Thank you, dear Roman - I like these paintings too!
The woman could be Saint Elisabeth of Thueringen (giving bread to the poor)
and the man could be Saint Francis, being alone with God in nature.
But I'm not sure! (One day will buy a little brochure of the church and hope
to find more information there.)



shik2005 said:


> I meant it to be impressions  But the keyboard layout was Russian. So I've got what I've got.... totally new word, successfully translated by Google
> 
> So, impressions... wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!


Thank you, dear friend! 




Koloman said:


> Wonderful Pictures of Schottenkirche - believe it or not, I´ve never been inside that church. But now, thanks to your pics, I really feel that I HAVE to go there soon and have a look myself.


Thank you very much, Koloman! I'm happy I lured you into this beautiful church! 



Eduarqui said:


> What a stunning church, and with a so long history - thank you for sharing the best architecture for our eyes (I'm feeling completed for today with these inspiring images  ).


Yes, it's amazing to read about the history of such buildings...
I'm glad to read that my pics were a pleasure for your eyes and soul, Eduardo! Thank you for nice comment! 



Why-Why said:


> Wonderful Easter egg images, Silvia! But I can sympathize with *the grumpy old guy * in the orange jacket ...


Haha! I hope he never looks in here and reads this! :lol: :lol:



Why-Why said:


> he wants to know when the weather is actually going to feel like spring. And that's a truly magnificent baroque church, not a style I usually enjoy. Superb interior pics, by the way!


Thank you for your very appreciated, nice comments, Nick! 



buho said:


> Impressive church!


Thanks a lot, buho! 


*Magic of Spring (1)

*Spring has finally come to Vienna! We will see Spring flowers and more in the following sets.
Let's start in Alpengarten (near Belvedere).

What a charming welcome! 










Though it will take a little time yet until the big blossoming, the garden is full of primula now (= from Latin, the first):










Loved the reflections in the little pond...










This little hut near the entrance always is place of nice exhibitions.
At present we can admire works of painter Mag. Brigitte Heiden.










.









Let's take a closer look at something we can eat - blueberries...
Impossible to hear or read the word without thinking of "Blueberry Hill" by Fats Domino 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQQCPrwKzdo










... and a beautiful, but deadly poisonous plant you *never* should eat, not even touch - monchshood (Aconitum napellus)!










The most poisonous plant of Middle Europe...

But we continue with lovely things: In a small vitrine we can admire nice cups
decorated by the artist, and we see a lovely book where the visitors of the
garden can leave a few words, greetings, maybe little drawings...










I also couldn't resist , and I show you three examples written by international
visitors who obviously also loved this garden:










.









.









The connection of nature and art always is fascinating...










Outside the little hut we see the same lovely colours:










Seems very expensive at the first look, but I think that are high class souvenirs
for plant and nature loving Vienna visitors:










Following set will be all flowers!


----------



## Leongname

really nice and beauty :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Very beautiful images above: the duck looks so friendly, the reflection on water is inspiring, and those paintings (water colors, I guess) and cups are very charming and romantic too. Loved the writings from visitors, they enjoyed the best wen can see when visiting a place where Springtime is coming


----------



## stevekeiretsu

i'm terrible at keeping up with comments and favourites and stuff, i do apologise, here is a backlog of some favourites from recent pages.

https://up.picr.de/32184101zi.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32216187lc.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32216255no.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32225983ze.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32225996xg.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32236454ql.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32241568ki.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32271967cf.jpg

plus of course the duck and any and all dogs  :lol:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! :cheers:



Leongname said:


> really nice and beauty :applause:


Thanks for your kind comment, Leon! 



Eduarqui said:


> Very beautiful images above: the duck looks so friendly, the reflection on water is inspiring, and those paintings (water colors, I guess) and cups are very charming and romantic too. Loved the writings from visitors, they enjoyed the best wen can see when visiting a place where Springtime is coming


Thank you for your friendly comment, dear Eduardo! 
Yes, the duck looked very happy and alive - her man was swimming in the pond! 



stevekeiretsu said:


> i'm terrible at keeping up with comments and favourites and stuff, i do apologise, here is a backlog of some favourites from recent pages.
> 
> https://up.picr.de/32184101zi.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32216187lc.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32216255no.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32225983ze.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32225996xg.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32236454ql.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32241568ki.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32271967cf.jpg
> 
> plus of course the duck and any and all dogs  :lol:


Very interesting to see your favourites of the last time, Steve - thank you
for that! 
Oh yes, Vienna has many nice dogs - it's not hard to get some cute pics...


----------



## yansa

*For first part and answers to comments please see previous page! 

Magic of Spring (2)

*I think you will recognize many of the plants I show here. Rarities will get
a comment, and I give the pictures numbers to make it easier if any questions should appear. 

1.









2. (Young Araucaria, I think )










3.









4.









5. Euphorbia (No. 6 as well)










6.









7. 









8. 









9. Saxifraga sancta (Greece)










10. 









11.









Will be continued with some more impressions from Alpengarten, then from Botanical Garden!


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Let's take a closer look at something we can eat - blueberries...
> Impossible to hear or read the word without thinking of "Blueberry Hill" by Fats Domino


This reminds me of a friend's driver named Chubby and he's really chubby and he can play the piano and sing as well 
for only one song and that's Blueberry Hill by Fats Domino.
Futhermore, the Scots church is so impressive and the interior is utter wonderful, from the carved pews to the frescos 
on the ceiling and no wonder it's protected with bars.
on the flowering plants, I like no. 5 & 6 because it's so rare to see green flowers and it could stay long.
thanks Silvia, those easter eggs are really beautiful but expensive as well. BTW are those on egg tray real eggs?


----------



## General Electric

Scots is really a beautiful church! And your pictures from Alpen garten are very interesting, show a beautiful but fragile nature in the Alps kay:

In this garden, are all the plants naturally present in the Alps?


----------



## Koloman

yansa said:


> Let's take a closer look at something we can eat - blueberries...
> Impossible to hear or read the word without thinking of "Blueberry Hill" by Fats Domino
> 
> 
> I also couldn't resist , and I show you three examples written by international
> visitors who obviously also loved this garden:



My favourites: Your music-suggestion and the really nice and lovely commentaries in the guestbook from the international visitors!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos as always, Silvia


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! :cheers:



capricorn2000 said:


> This reminds me of a friend's driver named Chubby and he's really chubby and he can play the piano and sing as well
> for only one song and that's Blueberry Hill by Fats Domino.
> Futhermore, the Scots church is so impressive and the interior is utter wonderful, from the carved pews to the frescos
> on the ceiling and no wonder it's protected with bars.
> on the flowering plants, I like no. 5 & 6 because it's so rare to see green flowers and it could stay long.
> thanks Silvia, those easter eggs are really beautiful but expensive as well. BTW are those on egg tray real eggs?


I always love to read your detailled and nice answers, Robert, thank you so much! 
Except some wooden eggs all eggs of the market are real eggs (only the
eggshells of course ).



General Electric said:


> Scots is really a beautiful church! And your pictures from Alpen garten are very interesting, show a beautiful but fragile nature in the Alps kay:
> 
> In this garden, are all the plants naturally present in the Alps?


The Alpengarten has plants from the Alps, but not only that, also plants
from mountain regions of other continents, and also plants that don't grow
in mountainous regions. The collection is really enormous, and now is only
the beginning of the great blossoming. 
Thank you for your kind comment, GE! 



Koloman said:


> My favourites: Your music-suggestion and the really nice and lovely commentaries in the guestbook from the international visitors!


Then I say thank you in the name of Fats Domino and in the name of the
international visitors! 
Thank you for nice commenting, Koloman!



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos as always, Silvia


Thank you very much, dear Christos! 

*Magic of Spring (3)

*Another three pics from *Alpengarten* - the first azaleas are open:










A bumblebee "at work" 










For me one of the most beautiful Spring flowers - Pulsatilla:










The walk in the *Botanical Garden* started here: Sitting outside Cafe Schwarzenberg,
having a refreshing beer...










... and a potatoe soup to warm up 










Then I was ready for discovering Spring! 










^^ For me the smell of the white ones is best. Every Spring I buy some
white ones for my entrance room to be welcomed by that intense smell. 

Pulsatilla again:










^^ They have such a lovely "beard"! 

We call this Anemone nemorosa "Buschwindroeschen":










Scilla bifolia, I think:










A meadow full of violets, and two gardeners:










Will be continued with Botanical Garden and some bees in ecstasy of love!


----------



## Eduarqui

I do love your photographs showing beauty in natural world, they are awesome - thanks for sharing with us


----------



## General Electric

yansa said:


> The Alpengarten has plants from the Alps, but not only that, also plants
> from mountain regions of other continents, and also plants that don't grow
> in mountainous regions. The collection is really enormous, and now is only
> the beginning of the great blossoming.
> Thank you for your kind comment, GE!


You welcome, thank to you for the answer. This is a very nice place, beautiful update :cheers:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

*S**cots **C**hurch

*... seen from the Easter Market:










Short informations about *Scots Church:

*- Roman Catholic Church of the Benedictine abbey "Schottenstift"
- Abbey founded in 1155 by Heinrich II. Jasomirgott
- First church in 1200 (Romanesque)
- oldest statue of the Holy Virgin in Vienna there (from 1250)
- 1276 church destructed by fire
- 1317 new church (Early Gothic)
- 1638 destruction of one tower by stroke of lightning
- Church renewed by architects Andrea Allis the Elder, Andrea Allis the Younger,
Silvestro Carlone
- Painter Paul Troger was baptized and is buried in the church
- Heinrich Jasomirgott and Ernst Ruediger von Starhemberg also are buried there

Beautiful statue of abbey founder Heinrich Jasomirgott at the South wall of the church:














Great, beautiful church ! Thank you Silvia for sharing ! 



.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 



Eduarqui said:


> I do love your photographs showing beauty in natural world, they are awesome - thanks for sharing with us


Thank you very much for your kind comment, dear friend - I'm glad you like them! 



General Electric said:


> You welcome, thank to you for the answer. This is a very nice place, beautiful update :cheers:


Thank you for nice commenting, GE! 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> *S**cots **C**hurch
> *
> 
> Great, beautiful church ! Thank you Silvia for sharing !


Thanks a lot for your nice comment, VRZ! 


*Magic of Spring (4)

*Still in Botanical Garden:










Action at the insect hotel! :lol:
It seemed that one male bee had taken a highly coveted female, because
many other bees bustled about and tried to be near her too. 
Her are some of those scenes (those little bees or humblebees were completely
harmless - I held my camera very near):










.









The rival 









 
.









The fresh colour of the young leaves...










Lovely violets










He found some water 










April is the high time of Spring flowers under trees (while the trees have no
leaves and sunlight can reach the ground) - here Corydalis:










Will be finished later with some impressions from awakening nature in Setagaya Park!


----------



## Christi69

I think almost everyone is happy that spring has at last arrived! Your pictures are so refreshing, full of new life and magnificent flowers. Thanks!


----------



## Leongname

:applause: very nice your spring's images, Silvia! you're lucky kay:


----------



## yansa

Christi69 said:


> I think almost everyone is happy that spring has at last arrived! Your pictures are so refreshing, full of new life and magnificent flowers. Thanks!





Leongname said:


> :applause: very nice your spring's images, Silvia! you're lucky kay:


Dears *Christi *and *Leon, *thank you so much for your kind comments! 
Thanks to all who found the way into this thread and liked! :cheers:

*Magic of Spring (5)
Setagaya Park

*Deep blue skies at last! 










Tender pastel blossom magic around the waterfall...










One or two warmer weeks now, and we will have an "explosion" of colour and life! 










New building near the garden - an expensive living area here!










From this lovely tree I will bring you several impressions:










.









.









Many people love this garden and find tranquility and recreation there...










.









Duck couple










Sunbathing turtle group 










One last part Setagaya still to come!


----------



## Why-Why

Here we can only dream of spring so far this year, Sylvia, but your pictures give us something to dream about. Beautiful primulas ... never realised that the name means "the first to appear," so thanks for that. Nice botanical drawing, though I think you'd be disappointed to taste the bland North American blueberry, which (sorry, Fats!) doesn't compare to the delicious European _Vaccinium myrtillus_, which I'd call a bilberry. And what beautiful botanical mugs! I wish our RBG had gifts as nice as those. We do have a cute name here for _Sempervivum_, though ... hen and chicks!


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful spring shots


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who came in to enjoy Spring in Vienna with me! 



Why-Why said:


> Here we can only dream of spring so far this year, Sylvia, but your pictures give us something to dream about. Beautiful primulas ... never realised that the name means "the first to appear," so thanks for that. Nice botanical drawing, though I think you'd be disappointed to taste the bland North American blueberry, which (sorry, Fats!) doesn't compare to the delicious European _Vaccinium myrtillus_, which I'd call a bilberry. And what beautiful botanical mugs! I wish our RBG had gifts as nice as those. We do have a cute name here for _Sempervivum_, though ... hen and chicks!


Hen and chicks really is a cute name, Nick, and it fits so well to Sempervivum
that always "breeds" new little plants...
Vaccinium myrtillus belongs to my favourite berries - I love their taste! 
I love all berries from the woods. Didn't know that you have an own variety,
the North American blueberry.
We must admit that the primula not always is the first - this year I first found
the yellow "Winterling"!
Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 



General Electric said:


> Wonderful spring shots


Thank you so much for your kind comment, GE! 


*Magic of Spring (6)
Setagaya Park and near former Orphanage (entrance)

*From the upper parts of this beautiful building they must have a view above
the whole Setagaya Garden:










Similar to this view:










Some near Doebling buildings zoomed:










A young Japanese guy (his hair died red-blonde ) was interested in pics
of the waterfall:










Fragile white blossoms:










The beautiful bridge is the center of Setagaya Garden:










From now on I recommend to all people who live in Vienna a visit once a week
for not to miss the most spectacular blossoming of trees and azaleas which
will come soon! 

I love traditional Japanese gates. With this look at a detail we say goodbye
to Setagaya Park for this time...










... and just have to cross the street to again take a look on the entrance
of the garden of the former boy's orphanage.
This picture very well reflects the atmosphere of what this fenced area once
was - a "prison" for little boys. 









 
Now everything is blossoming there, Spring brings better atmosphere to this place.
View from the entrance statues to the beautiful building at the other side
of the railway line:










How beautiful Spring now decorates the rusty fence...










And what a lovely garden! This could have been a paradise for the children,
if they had have loving and caring educators...










It will be interesting what use this building will have after the renovation is finished.

We will stay in Doebling with the next set and see more architecture!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise

beautifull garden full of colour! kay:


----------



## Leongname

such magnificent images of garden, Silvia! nice shot https://up.picr.de/32330160eh.jpg


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:





Patrick Highrise said:


> beautifull garden full of colour! kay:





Leongname said:


> such magnificent images of garden, Silvia! nice shot https://up.picr.de/32330160eh.jpg


Thank you for your nice comments, dears *Christos, Patrick *(welcome to my thread! ) and *Leon!* 


Doebling (1)
Silbergasse (Oberdoebling)

Doebling is the 19th district and still has much Green. Parts of Viennese Wood
reach into Doebling, and we have vineyards in this district. Needless to say
that this is one of the expensive living districts in Vienna. 

Doebling was first mentioned in a document in 1114 as "de Teopilic". This
comes from Slavic language and means "muddy waters".  We have a little
river called "Krottenbach", and I think "Krotten" is an old word for "Kroeten" (toads ).

In 1721 Oberdoebling, the part we will see first, only had 39 houses!
Later this area became hunting ground of the Monarchs, and more and more
rich people built their secondary residences in Doebling. So it grew, and 1890
there were 567 houses in Oberdoebling.
In 1892 Doebling became the 19th district of Vienna.

Let's begin our walk with a visit in my at present favourite restaurant, "Zum Schwammerl". 
What first caught my eye on the way was this:










At so many places in Vienna they build luxury penthouses - but does Vienna
really have so much millionaires?  We have a lack of available housing for
young people, families, average citizens!

Here we see this beautiful part of Silbergasse with some red accents and
the wonderful Carmelite Church at the hill:










And here we again visit the cozy garden of the "Schwammerl":










Now in Spring this garden has many nice little details that are a joy for the eye:










.









.









They have that tasty Stiegl beer from Salzburg...










... but also offer excellent wines:










^^ The "Gelber Muskateller" is so tasty that I think of buying some bottles
for my home. 

To avoid misunderstandings: The pictures are from two different visits. 
One time I had grilled salmon on bear's garlic ravioli...










... the next time saibling (char) on pumpkin risotto:










Both times excellent!
So this was an example for a Viennese "Vorstadt-Wirtshaus" (or "Gastwirtschaft")
on a high level.

In the nearby streets Spring casts it's spell:



















Will be continued with a walk to the Doebling church and later over Hofzeile
to district museum Doebling (church and museum from the outside).


----------



## openlyJane

That must be the kennel of a very large dog....


----------



## christos-greece

Once more great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## yansa

Your visits and likes are very appreciated, thank you so much! 



falp6 said:


> Very interesting to see these areas of Vienna. Great!


Thank you very much for your nice comment, falp! 



Eduarqui said:


> More unforgetable images from this blossoming season there, thanks for sharing :cheers:
> 
> The ukrainian cossack and his horse are masterpieces (the horse could come to life, looks perfect), and those lavish houses are really beautiful.
> 
> I'll lunch in few hours, and will remember the funny phrase above when eating a meal with rich vitamins :lol:


:lol:
Thank you for your kind comment, dear friend! 
The Cossack and his horse are really beautiful statues!



Why-Why said:


> Great tour of Doebling, wonderful spring blossom, and especial kudos for the little nuthatch, Silvia. I'm amazed at how these birds are able to run up and _down_ trees vertically.


Thank you, dear Nick! 
As far as I know the nuthatch is the only bird which can climb down a tree
headfirst. Such a little athlete! 



Why-Why said:


> And for some reason I found this equestrian statue, unburdened by a rider, very moving.


This horse looks very peaceful, and as far as I know it's the only horse statue
in Vienna without a rider.



openlyJane said:


> That must be the kennel of a very large dog....


:lol: :lol:
Jane, I didn't have much to laugh in the last time and so I really thank you
for giving me a heartily laugh in the evening! 
If this really was a kennel - let's say, for a Mastiff  - the words would get
a really scary meaning... 
This hut is on park area, and I think in there is something useful for the
gardeners or park workers. 



christos-greece said:


> Once more great, very nice updates :applause:


Thank you very much, Christos! 


Waehring (2)
The Cottage Area Around the Park

This fabulous neighbouring building lured me out of the park:










.









.










Near this big building (a whole complex) Spring showed lovely flowers:










Even some beehives were to admire!










The strong colours of Spring!










A look through the fence into near Tuerkenschanzpark:










Then for some time I went through an area without shops etc., only villas
with gardens, one next to the other... Very interesting buildings, and very
similar streets...










.









.









I went here and there, took one street after the other - there was so much to see...
And suddenly I had lost orientation. 










.









Forgotten all the good advices I once read in an "US Army Survival Handbook"! :lol:
I could have looked after the sun - I knew that the tram must be somewhere
South...  But I was too tired to think of that easy solution.

Weimarer Street was my saviour in the end: I knew that this street would
sometime lead me back to Gentzgasse and Waehringer Strasse.
A good looking young Russian jogger confirmed that, so I went down. 










Will be continued!


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> ...in there is something useful for the
> gardeners or park workers.


A very large dog? To keep away unwanted visitors?


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 



shik2005 said:


> A very large dog? To keep away unwanted visitors?


Next time I will knock at the hut and wait what comes out, Igor. :lol:


Waehring (3, end)
Waehringer Street

Back in familiar scenery: Aumannplatz and Waehringer Street!










Lovely Spring scene at Aumannplatz:










Devil's shoe store 










Where once were the graves of Franz Schubert, Ludwig van Beethoven,
Franz Grillparzer and Johann Nestroy, there now is the Schubert Park.
We still find a memorial grove with trees, some crosses and statues:










Near Schubertpark we find this excellent building (I will visit again and try
to get pics under ideal light conditions.










Nice reflections...










.









Remarkable door and store decoration:










.









Reflection with white tower of the "Bezirksamt" at the left:










Interesting entrance...










... with wonderful Gothic column! :applause:










.









I don't know what to bring next - so wait and see!


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Silvia!. Especially reflections & Schubert Park. 

PS Be careful, when knocking at the hut... we'll miss you.


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, I love that gothic cross too.


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful updates, dear yansa ! My favorite is the spring scene at Aummanplatz and the gothic cross shot kay:


----------



## Koloman

General Electric said:


> My favorite is the spring scene at Aummanplatz and the gothic cross shot kay:



Same here! 


I will definitely take the chance and have a walk there this weekend. So thanks for giving me the idea, yansa


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ You made many artistic images above, but I found that reflection of Devil's Store on the car very very interesting - almost all space of that image is covered with the pattern of the store.

Nice villas above too: it's like to live in the country without leaving the city - a thing I would wish to do here, but impossible due to expensive properties (guess that same situation happens there).


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, very appreciated! :cheers:



shik2005 said:


> Lovely updates, Silvia!. Especially reflections & Schubert Park.
> 
> PS Be careful, when knocking at the hut... we'll miss you.


That's nice of you, Igor! 
Thank you for your kind comment, dear friend! 



openlyJane said:


> Yes, I love that gothic cross too.


Thank you, dear Jane! 
The place of this old gothic piety column in this busy shopping street really
is a spot of two times colliding (or melting together, just as we want to see it...).



General Electric said:


> Beautiful updates, dear yansa ! My favorite is the spring scene at Aummanplatz and the gothic cross shot kay:


Thank you so much, dear GE! 



Koloman said:


> Same here!
> 
> 
> I will definitely take the chance and have a walk there this weekend. So thanks for giving me the idea, yansa


It's a special pleasure for me that I could inspire you for a walk, Koloman -
thank you so much for your nice comment! 
I wish you a good time at beautiful Waehringer Strasse! Will you see the
Cottage area and Tuerkenschanzpark too?
The restaurant garden in the park is so nice, but when I was there it was
too windy (though many people sat there, because it was sunny).



Eduarqui said:


> ^^ You made many artistic images above, but I found that reflection of Devil's Store on the car very very interesting - almost all space of that image is covered with the pattern of the store.


Thank you, dear Eduardo!  I love reflections in cars and use them
in photography as much as I can.



Eduarqui said:


> Nice villas above too: it's like to live in the country without leaving the city - a thing I would wish to do here, but impossible due to expensive properties (guess that same situation happens there).


The same here: Only with very much money... 


* 

I'm not such a big friend of zoos because _I wished we could share our world
with the animals in a way that we needed no reservations and no zoos._
But the world is as it is... - and today I had such an exhilarating visit in our
Schoenbrunn Tiergarten and I felt that the animals are well there.
Please let me share these impressions with you! 

*Schoenbrunn **Zoo (1)*

"Entrance Hietzing" to the Schoenbrunn Park with view to the parish church Hietzing:










(From this entrance it takes only five minutes to the Zoo.)
Maria Theresia is enjoying the warm Spring sun. 










Palmhouse with blossoming tree, seen from near the entrance to the Zoo:










We enter the Zoo.
Lucky moment, a giant turtle is coming! 










We can have a close look at this - in double sense - _old_ animal which is eating grass:










.









Spring! This one was not only good looking but also had a wonderful smell... 










A big wooden snake...










... - and a real one! 










Gentlemen, beware of your fingers! 










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! :cheers:


Schoenbrunn Zoo (2)

[/B]This lovely pavillion is a center in the Zoo with many large animal enclosures around:










Reflection in a pond:










Enjoying a rest:










Colours! 










The animal enclosures are quite luxurious today: Every group around the pavillion
has a kind of little "villa" , a large garden and a pond.










This little one was so cute, playing with a twig:










.









Once a place for Kings and Queens... - today for everyone:










With lovely details:










Watching the flamingos:










Yesterday it was very warm, nearly summerly! So a rest over the noontime
is a good idea. 










Will be continued!
Some highlights still to come - stay tuned!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful spring impressions in this Schoenbrunn Zoo kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Just beautiful! Great few last sets! And the zoo is just amazing!

This photo impressed me very much!

:applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for your interest and likings! :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thanks a lot, Christos! 



General Electric said:


> Beautiful spring impressions in this Schoenbrunn Zoo kay:


Thank you very much for your kind comment, GE! 



Skopje/Скопје;147367527 said:


> Just beautiful! Great few last sets! And the zoo is just amazing!
> 
> This photo impressed me very much!
> 
> :applause:


I'm very happy about your enthusiastic comment, dear friend - thanks a lot! 


*Schoenbrunn Zoo (3)

*There is no guarantee you will have the chance to get pics of the Zoo animals
you wish! Yesterday I was very lucky. 










.









What a nice group! 










Breathtaking! 
Such a beauty...










One of two lovely giraffes who were eating leaves from bushes...










Jubilate! 










One of the little tourist trains passes the pavillion:










The pavillion was looking so inviting... - I took the stairs... 










They have it all... - nice views to all sides...










... a really delicious meal...










... and nice flowers around...










... *but not at weekends !! *

All I showed was yesterday, Friday. Yesterday extremely friendly and flirty,
they ignored me today as a single guest, were stressed and not friendly.
After a long time waiting the waiter threw the menu card on my table without
a word.
I took it first, but then threw it back at the table in the same attitude and
left the place! :lol:

This tipp may concern all tourist places in all big cities of this world:
Don't go there at weekends!* Schoenbrunn Zoo was crowded today*, nevertheless
I could make some nice animal pics which I will show you later (still have some
pics from yesterday, the Panda family was in the garden, so stay tuned! )


----------



## openlyJane

Silvia, I find the idea of being able to get lost and disoriented in your home city quite exciting and compelling.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Enjoyed your pics very much! :applause: :applause: :applause:

Some of my favorites:

https://up.picr.de/32388311lh.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32393056zi.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32393079rg.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32393085pm.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32393086nz.jpg
https://up.picr.de/32386009sl.jpg

Also, loved the statue of the Ukrainian Cossack, spring blossoms, Waehringer Street, reflection in a pond and many other delightful photos! 
Thank you, dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much for coming in and liking! :banana:



openlyJane said:


> Silvia, I find the idea of being able to get lost and disoriented in your home city quite exciting and compelling.


Oh yes, and I know some regions in Transdanubia and in the deep South
of Vienna where this easily could happen again... 



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! Enjoyed your pics very much! :applause: :applause: :applause:
> 
> Some of my favorites:
> 
> https://up.picr.de/32388311lh.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32393056zi.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32393079rg.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32393085pm.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32393086nz.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/32386009sl.jpg
> 
> Also, loved the statue of the Ukrainian Cossack, spring blossoms, Waehringer Street, reflection in a pond and many other delightful photos!
> Thank you, dear Silvia!


I thank _you_, dear Roman, for your kind comment! 


*Schoenbrunn Zoo (4)
With Panda Special 

*This little friend loves to play "hide and seek" with the photographers. 










One of the rare chances to see his face! 










The flea twicks... :lol:










*Panda Special

*This time I had the luck that the whole Panda family was outside her house
at the time of my visit! :banana:

The big one:









 
At the pond:










Four lovely family scenes. We don't know exactly what they are doing here ,
but they love to touch each other. 










.









.









.









The young one:










Showing his teeth! 










Old and young at the water:










So cute: Playing with bamboo! 










.









.









More attractions to come - please stay tuned!


----------



## Leongname

very beautiful images of zoo, Silvia :cheers: all of them :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, dear Silvia!
Grinzing is a lovely place and it looks very peaceful!
Very interesting anecdote about Beethoven's stay in Heiligenstadt, Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

nice updates, Silvia! such bright and beauties kay:


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Great new sets, dear Silvia!
> Grinzing is a lovely place and it looks very peaceful!
> Very interesting anecdote about Beethoven's stay in Heiligenstadt, Thank you for sharing it with us.





christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:





Leongname said:


> nice updates, Silvia! such bright and beauties kay:


Thank you very much for your kind comments, dears *Roberto, Christos *and *Leon! 
*Also many thanks to all who visited and liked! 

Breaking News !! :lol:

I beg your understanding for an interruption in my Heiligenstadt story
because of todays...


Vienna City Marathon (1)

1. Salaheddine Bounasser (Morocco) 2:09:29
2. Ishmael Bushendich (Kenia) 2:10:03
3. Samwel Maswar (Kenia) 2:11:08

Congratulations to our African friends! :applause:

The winners, start and finish you can all see in the media. I will show you
the average runners, the spectators and some nice details. This was one of
the few good occasions for me to take pics of *people! 

*At Europaplatz:










.









.









At Mariahilfer Street:










.









Long live Ireland! :cheers:










Our police again did a good job:










.









.









If you detect pain in some runners faces - believe me, everyone who ran this
Marathon is a *hero! *kay:
(We had quite warm temperatures in Vienna today!)










.









Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Vienna City Marathon (2)










.









.









By the way, Spring in Vienna goes in a rush, tulips are already wilting, lilac opens
it's blossoms, and temperatures are like in Summer...










The so called "Wolkenspange" of near Western Railway Station:










.









Handsome and heavily armed policeman:










Really a strong woman who has a smile even during the Marathon! kay:










Our friendly cops 










.









.









Will be continued!


----------



## General Electric

Great, nice sports pictures and discover of the city in the same time :cheers1:


----------



## Why-Why

Nice marathon shots, Silvia! I also love your eerie photo of the Wolkenspange (though I'm afraid I dislike the building itself.)


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos of the Vienna marathon, dear Silvia!
They all look exhausted, but happy.
Daring architecture in 5/3945.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and likings! 



General Electric said:


> Great, nice sports pictures and discover of the city in the same time :cheers1:


Thank you, GE!  Yes, this was a nice photo walk, letting the others run... 



Why-Why said:


> Nice marathon shots, Silvia! I also love your eerie photo of the Wolkenspange (though I'm afraid I dislike the building itself.)


I needed some time to become accustomed to this part of the building,
but now I like it. It's a nice eyecatcher at an otherwise a little boring corner.
Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 



Gratteciel said:


> Great photos of the Vienna marathon, dear Silvia!
> They all look exhausted, but happy.
> Daring architecture in 5/3945.


Thank you very much for your kindness, dear friend! 

The first (weak?) thunderstorm of the year is coming to Vienna right now - 
I'm going offline for a while.


----------



## yansa

A nice first thunderstorm today morning in Vienna. 
Quickly an update, before the next thunderstorm arrives (in Germany, Czech Republik,
South East Austria already thunderstorms!).


Vienna City Marathon (3)










.









.









Following pics are taken at Mariahilfer Strasse:










.









.









.









.









.









.









.









Will be continued!


----------



## Koloman

Cool Marathon-shots, perfect weather for taking pictures, but maybe a bit too hot for the poor runners.



 Btw: I am not "that type" of man, but I have to admit #3950/2 is...wow...


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful, almost felt like I was there. It still feels like summer here too yansa...spring and autumn are disappearing. :sly:


----------



## capricorn2000

wow, I can feel the summer_y_ ambieance of this event - a prelude to outdoor living.
and all the top 3 winners are from Africa. I can see some police for security and I'm for that. 
Thanks Silvia and and enjoy.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 



Koloman said:


> Cool Marathon-shots, perfect weather for taking pictures, but maybe a bit too hot for the poor runners.


Thank you, Koloman! 
Yes, the weather was a bit too hot for running, but what is a real marathon man or -woman doesn't care for that. 





Koloman said:


> Btw: I am not "that type" of man, but I have to admit #3950/2 is...wow...


Oh, why not enjoy beauty when it comes our way? 



skymantle said:


> Wonderful, almost felt like I was there. It still feels like summer here too yansa...spring and autumn are disappearing. :sly:


Thank you for your nice comment, skymantle! 
Spring and Autumn are getting shorter and shorter, that's also my impression! 
A pity, because that are my favourite seasons with their moderate temperature
between about 15 - 25 degrees Celsius...



capricorn2000 said:


> wow, I can feel the summer_y_ ambieance of this event - a prelude to outdoor living.
> and all the top 3 winners are from Africa. I can see some police for security and I'm for that.
> Thanks Silvia and and enjoy.


The Africans maybe had less troubles with the very warm temperature. 
But apart from this, Africans are the best runners of the world. kay:

In times like this I also feel well when I see police and security presence
at such big events.

Thank you for your kind comment, Robert! 


Vienna City Marathon (4)










.









.









.









.









.









.









.
"Please, let me run with them!"










.
*"PLEASE !!"*  - "No."










.
(Seeing the calf and having an _evil_ idea... :lol










Will be continued!


----------



## Benonie

We had the "Ten Miles" in Antwerp yesterday. Way too hot to run, lots of people ended up in hospital... 

Great set Silvia! kay:


----------



## Salazar Rick

Beautiful urban life style in Vienna!!!

The best landscape :| for do sport ... As always updates are amazing dear Silvia opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates, full of life


----------



## skymantle

Cute doggy.


----------



## Eduarqui

Wonderful updates on previous page, and here: loved your impressions of village feeling in Wien - a very special big city to live, with so many nice neighborhoods -, specially those simple and touching houses and yards you presented, including that one where Beethoven problably lived too.

Loved the dog jumping near the table (obviously there was food above), and this one saying *please let me run with them*: problably I would say "yes", because I run with my dogs, Loco in particular (he loves to run).

Enjoyed very much two images on previous page: one with the open door leading to the garden, and that one with the cellar door - both are very architectural and have very good angles :cheers:

The Church of Saint Michael is impressive, loved the details and story of its reconstruction 

These images of Marathon are a preview of next Summer there: they have the atmosphere of free spirits enjoying sunny days.

Nice to read the athlete from Morocco has won the Marathon, here in Brazil we see more athletes from Kenya taking part of competitions.


----------



## Leongname

nice images of marathon! gorgeous building kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking even at the weekend where it always is
a little more quiet than at weekdays. 



openlyJane said:


> Fantastic! Love the first figure with the golden torch. Is it Apollo?


Thank you, Jane!  I didn't know it. Wikipedia says it's Helios, the
Greek version of Apollo. So, a good guess, Jane. kay:



skymantle said:


> Very classical, very Vienna that last set...beautiful. :cheers:


Thank you very much, skymantle! 



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thanks a lot, Christos! 


Personal Favourites From March
2: Vienna Mix

I'm in love with this red-white building. 










Graben, Secessionist details:










Graben pigeons 










One of my favourite female statues in Vienna (near "Meinl" at Graben):










.









Green...  










It's a long way from Paris to Dakar... If he really took place in that race?
I think then he would have needed other tires?










The little one seems to wear trousers like a baby. 
Okay, it was colder then...










All pictures you saw were taken in the first district.
Will be continued.


----------



## Romashka01

Spectacular photos! Bravo,Silvia :applause:

she  looks like alive kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Vienna and Silvia never cease to amaze us. Fantastic photos!
That area of Vienna may have a more country look, but it looks impeccable and well maintained.
Your favorite photos (Vienna mix) are just wonderful!


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Spectacular photos! Bravo,Silvia :applause:
> 
> she  looks like alive kay:


Indeed, dear Roman... What a great artist to give cold stone so much life
and "warmth"!
Thank you for your kind comment, very appreciated! 



Gratteciel said:


> Vienna and Silvia never cease to amaze us. Fantastic photos!
> That area of Vienna may have a more country look, but it looks impeccable and well maintained.
> Your favorite photos (Vienna mix) are just wonderful!


Thank you so much, dear friend Roberto, I'm always happy to read your nice comments! 

Thank you all for liking! :banana:


Personal Favourites from March 
3: Vienna Mix

Detail of our Parliament: The whole buildings should have got this colourful
decoration, but was never accomplished.










Coming up from Underground Station "Stephansplatz":










In harmony...










Near Saint Stephens:










"Dirndl" (Austrian national costumes), seldom seen today in the city,
more frequently in the country at feast days...










Beautiful entrance to "Aerztekammer" building:










Figure in an art gallery 


 
Traditional stores and fat cars... 










Will be continued!


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


>


Wow wonderful, both the place and the photos. those may be the oldest houses in that area, judging with that gabled-like roof 
and with the crudely-done facade...great thing there still well maintained Silvia.


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice, great photos Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

lovely shot 
barricades? https://up.picr.de/32532704gr.jpg lol
love this shot of sculpture and reflection, all mix together :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

These favorites of yours ... wow! ... what an array of exceptional images, Silvia! It's so hard to pick out my own favourites among them, but I'll give special mention to the fence of the Welt Museum, the green angel against the blue sky, the Graben pigeons, the green door, and that "In harmony" street scene.


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, today after a longer time I was at the Danube again -
*I'm completely k.o.!* :lol:
At 16 o'clock in the afternoon ZAMG wrote it had *30.1 degrees C* 
in Vienna's City! So we have arrived in summer now at the end of April... 



capricorn2000 said:


> Wow wonderful, both the place and the photos. those may be the oldest houses in that area, judging with that gabled-like roof
> and with the crudely-done facade...great thing there still well maintained Silvia.


Thank you very much, Robert!  I'll repeat this walk some time for shots
of the other side of the street in the later afternoon (better light there), and
then I'll try to find out what is the oldest building in Kahlenberger Street. 



christos-greece said:


> As always very nice, great photos Silvia :cheers:


Thanks a lot, Christos! 



Leongname said:


> lovely shot
> barricades? https://up.picr.de/32532704gr.jpg lol
> love this shot of sculpture and reflection, all mix together :applause:


Thank you very much, Leon - I'm glad you found some special favourites 
for you! 



Why-Why said:


> These favorites of yours ... wow! ... what an array of exceptional images, Silvia! It's so hard to pick out my own favourites among them, but I'll give special mention to the fence of the Welt Museum, the green angel against the blue sky, the Graben pigeons, the green door, and that "In harmony" street scene.


The same here - I'm happy you found so much personal favourites, Nick!
Thank you for your kind reply! 

Personal Favourites From March
4: Kaerntner Strasse

Meanwhile it's warm enough to sit outside. 










A building you should not miss:










This was the reflection , and here are some details:










.









.









The next building you should not miss:










.









Neuer Markt is nearby - here a detail of Donnerbrunnen.
Some details I detect just on the photo: She has a snake in her hands. 










From a time with love for detail and ornament :










Will be continued!


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous! 

Those dirndl waistcoats are very curious, though, certainly for the female figure, in that they come up half-way over the breast area - looks quite uncomfortable and awkward?


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you very much, Jane! 



openlyJane said:


> Those dirndl waistcoats are very curious, though, certainly for the female figure, in that they come up half-way over the breast area - looks quite uncomfortable and awkward?


If made properly, the Dirndl is not uncomfortable at the breast area - it has
a push-up effect.  It also accentuates the waist, so that most women,
the slim and the curvy, look good in a Dirndl. 

*Edit:*
I just found enchanting Dirndl for modern women by *Lena Hoschek*:

https://shop.lenahoschek.com/tradition.html

And I read, Vivienne Westwood once said: "If every woman would wear Dirndl, there would be no uglyness anymore."


----------



## Benonie

Wow! How stunning, that Vienna mixes of you, Silvia. Too many favorites, so they all are! :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful details indeed. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic photos, dear Silvia! The last photo in post 4010 is simply wonderful.
All the other photos are also very beautiful. :applause:


----------



## Leongname

great update Silvia!

jealousy ....lol.... super shot :applause: :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 



Benonie said:


> Wow! How stunning, that Vienna mixes of you, Silvia. Too many favorites, so they all are! :applause:





skymantle said:


> Beautiful details indeed. :cheers:





Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic photos, dear Silvia! The last photo in post 4010 is simply wonderful.
> All the other photos are also very beautiful. :applause:





Leongname said:


> great update Silvia!
> 
> jealousy ....lol.... super shot :applause: :cheers:


Thank you very much for your kind comments, dears *Ben, skymantle, Roberto *and *Leon! 
*I'm glad that my last pic has so many friends! :banana:

Personal Favourites From March (end)
5: First District

Some reflections...









 
.









.









Men at work 
Ringstrasse, Hotel Imperial in the background:










Nice view to Saint Stephens:










Some rabbit stuff... 










.









Looks like a gloriole... 










The best at the end: My new favourite door in Vienna. 
This wolf with bone can be found at the door of Palais Schey (near Goethe Monument):










Tonight is *Beltane!  
*So you will to have to endure another set of pics. :lol:


----------



## yansa

*Beltane* is a Celtic feast celebrating the beginning of Summer, a time of nature
growth and fertility. The night before 1st of May in Celtic tradition is a night
of ritual fires.
Some of these old rituals live until the present time.

My Little Private Beltane Celebration
in Schoenbrunn Garden 

I recommend to hear "Beltane Night" while looking at these pics. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Dj0Iu3qFw


Nature now nearly is in an ecstasy of colours...










.









.









New life springing everywhere...










No Beltane without a raven or crow! 

Found something interesting... 










Got it !! :lol:










The wind whispered in the twigs...











This little figure from the Ashanti people of Ghana accompanied me -
I call her "my little Goddess". 
Here she has a crown of daisies:










The beauty of the trees...










Here the little Goddess lies in a bed of speedwell:










Sunlight falls through the young leaves...










In the witchtree (Taxus baccata):










A magic place with holy trees...










At the roots of the big plane tree (with twigs symbolizing the rune of Beltane - Algiz, the rune which belongs to the elder and yew tree and
looks like the foot of a crow):










The beauty of wood...










Shadows...










Triumph of life!










Enjoying such places we could imagine that this special day the elves come out
of their hills and can be seen by some people...










So strong the colours...










Nature's bridal dress... 










The Celts danced at this special day.
And there are places and colours that really make one wanna dance... 










Lilac with it's wonderful scent is connected to Beltaine:










I close with pure white...










... and one of many crows which ate my sacrifices (nuts) I brought for nature this day. 










I wish a good night to everybody who was so kind to take a look in here!


----------



## yansa

Sorry, double post (it was the system, not me )


----------



## General Electric

So beautiful urban views: the painting details on the building, many buildings with refined architecture and sometimes with an incredible light!

The raven is gorgeous too, what a grey color! 

Thank you for these great updates!! kay:


----------



## yansa

General Electric said:


> So beautiful urban views: the painting details on the building, many buildings with refined architecture and sometimes with an incredible light!
> 
> The raven is gorgeous too, what a grey color!
> 
> Thank you for these great updates!! kay:


Thank you very much for your nice words, GE, and thank you all for liking! 


*At the Danube River (1)

*View from Reichsbruecke over the shimmering water of the Danube River
to Kaisermuehlenbruecke:










Walking at the long Reichsbruecke, meeting some _wild ones! 










_.









Who needs hands for biking? 










View from Reichsbruecke to a River Cruiser and the impressing Mexico Church:










Zooming to this church which looks like a Medieval Castle:










View from Reichsbruecke down to the Cruiser's bow:










View to Reichsbruecke to the skyscrapers of Danube City in the background:










^^ What we see is the _new_ Reichsbruecke. 
The old one crashed down at 1st of August 1976 into the river. One young man
in a car fell into the Danube and drowned, a busdriver survived luckily.
Here you can see some pics and a video:

http://orf.at/stories/2351712/2351695/

*
Admiring Vienna's "fortress church" 










Young man biking up to Reichsbruecke, DC Tower in the background:










Fascination of a big River Cruiser:



Will be continued!


----------



## skymantle

Great pics with the cyclists...they look a bit 'avoidable' though.


----------



## Why-Why

Fabulous details from Kaerntner Strasse and First District, Silvia! And sensational spring blossoms to make us envious. (Our forsythia is just starting to show, but that's it so far.) I hadn't heard of the Mexico Church, so thanks for that discovery.


----------



## openlyJane

An Inspired Beltane celebration, Silvia.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for visiting and liking, dear friends! 



skymantle said:


> Great pics with the cyclists...they look a bit 'avoidable' though.


Thank you, skymantle! 
The whole area there is a little "rough", but I didn't had negative experiences
so far. These "wild boys" often look wilder than they are. 



Why-Why said:


> Fabulous details from Kaerntner Strasse and First District, Silvia! And sensational spring blossoms to make us envious. (Our forsythia is just starting to show, but that's it so far.) I hadn't heard of the Mexico Church, so thanks for that discovery.


Thank you, Nick!  A late beginning - but the big blossoming will come
to your region too, for sure! 
People in Vienna often say "Mexico Church", because it's on Mexico Place. 
But the real name is "Franz-von-Assisi-Kirche".



openlyJane said:


> An Inspired Beltane celebration, Silvia.


Thank you, Jane! 
Does Beltane play a role in your life too? (If this question isn't too intimate. )


At the Danube River (2)

A little workout at the riverwalk... 










Some nice flowers, also found at the riverwalk:










Oh yeah, this wouldn't be so beneficial... 










Nice details and colours to find at the big ships...










Side by side...










Ship radar and Donaucity in the background:


 
On board...










Fuel is coming!










Closer:










Under Reichsbruecke (they say the new one is safe ):










Love that shipping romantic... 










More to come today or tomorrow!


----------



## Leongname

such a lovely update Silvia!
nice shots of the ship radar and Donaucity skyscraper
and this side by side... kay:


----------



## falp6

Gorgeous pictures of Danube River :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all again for your interest and likings! 



Leongname said:


> such a lovely update Silvia!
> nice shots of the ship radar and Donaucity skyscraper
> and this side by side... kay:





falp6 said:


> Gorgeous pictures of Danube River :cheers:


Thank you so much, dears *Leon *and *falp,* for your kind comments! :banana:


At the Danube River (3)

This place, "Schifffahrtszentrum Handelskai" (with a restaurant in the foreground, 
we later will see a meal again ) is the setting of TV series *"SOKO Donau"*
which I loved very much! 










One of the cool actors, *Gregor Seberg*, I met shortly in the supermarket
where I also buy. It made me smile that he looked exactly like in the series,
also wore the same Cowboy shoes as on TV. 
I was too shy/polite to approach. 

Here you can see this nice and humorous actor:

http://www.filmstills.at/in_produktion/soko8/in_produktion_soko8_3.htm

*
This big ship from Basel came under the bridge, made a turn around and
then harboured.










.









Next ship to harbour was the "Wien" which makes round tours at Danube
and the Channel:










.









Those water round tours are very popular! kay:
It's more comfortable to start them at Schwedenplatz - then you can choose
the best seats on the upper deck.










Such a nice view!










What a lovely harbour this is... The River Cruiser "Crystal Moart" in the background:










The real Police Station at the harbour, "Schifffahrts- und Hafenpolizei".
This lovely wooden "Schinakel" :lol: as we would say in Vienna is not their only
boat - they have a superb and very expensive ship for hunting criminals
on and along the water. 










I'm absolutely in love with this red beauty - one of my favourite photo motifs here:










.









Will be continued!


----------



## General Electric

I love the view of Kaisermuehlenbruecke and the one under Reichsbrücke kay:

As always, very inspired updates yansa


----------



## Koloman

I had to catch up with the last few sets and I really, really loved them sooo much!
This time it´s hard to choose a favourite. The first ones coming to my mind are the last photos from #4010 and #4017 and the "red beauty" from your last set.

Keep them coming


----------



## Eduarqui

Coming from Page 200 till here :cheers:

Loved the Monarchy Impressions, some of these images are very evocative for me - similar time, similar remembrances 

On Page 201 you shown Graben Pigeons, and one among them has a stunning feather collar with unique color, I loved him 

You said too about a time of details on architecture, I couldn't say better about this 

The Danube River has many angles to explore, both from Tradition like Mexico Church and Contemporaneity like mural paintings, skyscrapers and boats , and you found everything, including wild bikers 

So you are experimenting our temperatures in springtime there - 30,1 degrees celsius can be experimented even on "indian summers" of eventual winters in Rio: now it is autumn, we had temperatures around 30 degrees celsius, but today it is raining, and temperature is around 22 degrees celsius.

Hope to see your next impressions, including with your little goddess making a nice partnership with you


----------



## Benonie

:applause: What a splendid updates, looks like high summer! I love the life on and around the river, and the beautiful ships passing by. We once took the Twin City Liner from Bratislava to Vienna. Was a great experience.


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful updates, Silvia! Real feast!


----------



## Why-Why

This one is my favourite: apparently simple, but with lovely colour harmonies and your trademark reflections:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for being interested still, for coming in and liking, and thank
you so much, dears *GE, Koloman, Eduardo, Ben, Igor *and *Nick,* for your
kind and very appreciated comments! 

*@Eduardo, @Ben:* As you both mentioned the temperatures:
Vienna this year had the second warmest April since 1767 !!
We can say, this was *Summer!*  Crazy weather...
Weather forecast says it will stay warm in Vienna also for the next days.


At the Danube River (4)

View to Millennium Tower with very safe foreground... 










The Danube - Austria's big river...










Not only big ships, also these quick little ones can be watched. 










Walking along the river makes hungry... 
"The View" is the only restaurant at this part of the river - you will have to
be there very early or make a reservation to get one of the best places
with direct view towards the Danube (and in the shadow too).
I had a place from where I could see both, the river and the Mexico Church:










I had grilled chicken with rosemary gravy...










Rosemary potatoes:










... and a nice mixed salad:










I can recommend that, all very tasty. 


"Sittin' in the morning sun
I'll be sittin' when the evening comes
Watching the ships roll in
Then I watch them roll away again, yeah..." 










A boat called "Monster"... 










This two guys seem to sit very deep with their small boat... 










Austria's Highest... kay:










Will be continued!


----------



## Eduarqui

Grilled chicken, potatoes and salad could be pointed among my favorite lunches :colgate:

Very attractive photographs of Danube River, it looks like a real pleasure space for Wien, as any summer city with lakes, ocean and beaches has too, and for sure can offer leisure time for everyone 

Mexico Church, as seen from that restaurant, seems the magic building of a fairy tale


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! 



Eduarqui said:


> Grilled chicken, potatoes and salad could be pointed among my favorite lunches :colgate:


kay:
And this all was prepaired with much rosemary, which is one of my favourite spices.



Eduarqui said:


> Very attractive photographs of Danube River, it looks like a real pleasure space for Wien, as any summer city with lakes, ocean and beaches has too, and for sure can offer leisure time for everyone


So it is, Eduardo! 
Vienna has a speciality, "Donauinsel", a big island in the river, first originally made for 
protecting Vienna against floods, and it has developed now to one
of the biggest green leisure spaces in Vienna.
Every year there is a several days lasting music festival, "Donauinselfest",
where Austrian but also international artists are performing - for free! kay:
I've had there many good hours in my younger years. 



Eduarqui said:


> Mexico Church, as seen from that restaurant, seems the magic building of a fairy tale


It's a wonderful building, Eduardo, and now during my search for a "Rita church"
in Vienna , I found out that in Mexico Church they especially worship the
second "Saint of Roses", Elisabeth von Thueringen. 

Thank you so much for your kind comment, dear friend!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Love the water-borne imagery, and I do find that black skyscraper quite compelling.....

Regarding Beltane.....not actively any more, although in the past I have taken part in ceremonies to mark the traditional Celtic/pagan festivals of the year; and as a child my school had a Maypole, which we would dance around. Are you familiar with the Maypole?


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much for your nice comment, Christos, and thank you all for liking! 



openlyJane said:


> Love the water-borne imagery, and I do find that black skyscraper quite compelling.....


Thank you, Jane - I'm glad you like them! 



openlyJane said:


> Regarding Beltane.....not actively any more, although in the past I have taken part in ceremonies to mark the traditional Celtic/pagan festivals of the year; and as a child my school had a Maypole, which we would dance around. Are you familiar with the Maypole?


I make little ceremonies at the pagan festivals, but for my own - I never
was the type who wanted be member of a coven. 

Yes, Maypole festivities are very common and popular in Austria, but more
in the country than in Vienna. One village tries to "steal" the Maypole of
another village by night - that's an old tradition. 
Though there are Maypoles in Vienna too... - shortly I saw a little one in
the yard of the home for the elderly near Setagaya Park. I came nearer to
make a pic, but then saw that there a lot of people had gathered in the yard
and I didn't want to disturb a perhaps private festivity of the house inhabitants.

But Maypole lives on, yes... 


At the Danube River (5)

We are at the other side of Reichsbruecke now. 
From here we could make a nice walk to Millennium Tower:










I like the place with the international flags:










Here the ground is concreted, and it get's very hot:










So it's good to know that at the Danube there also exist natural alluvial forests,
which we here can see a small part of:










The most famous alluvial forest ("Auwald", hope I found the right translation)
is the* "Lobau"* which can be found North of the Danube, partly on Vienna ground,
partly in Lower Austria.

*
Also at this side of Reichsbruecke ship after ship, and in the background
Kahlenberg, Leopoldsberg and Millennium Tower:










Zooming into the decks of the River Cruisers :










At this side of Reichsbruecke we again meet many cyclists.
One side of the way is reserved for pedestrians, one for the cyclists - but not
everyone follows that, so it's good to take care and keep the eyes open! 










.









Nice view! 










Reichsbruecke is 865 m long!










This picture shows what a big river here we have to cross...










Will be continued!


----------



## General Electric

This place have a great athmosphere, everything is huge and respect the scale! Great shots yansa, and your meal give me hunger (i can smell the rosemary)


----------



## falp6

Very nice (and delicious :cheers updates kay:


----------



## Leongname

nice walk Silvia with many beautiful pics and so delicious food kay:
many favorites :cheers:
Eins Zwei Polizei, ships with skyscraper on background, those flags and shadows and a this a lovely couple.... :applause:


----------



## skymantle

It's nice to come here on a peaceful evening and see such fantastic images from Vienna..kay: I like that skyscraper cluster and Austria's tallest is slender and brooding...amazing. The white tower with the rooftop curve looks strangely familiar, I'm wondering if it's a Seidler building, the modernist architect who designed many high-rises in Australia and was originally from Vienna. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Danube River is impressive and bigger than I imagined before, looking like a public park with these green banks - more one good place bringing beauty and functionality to Wien.

Loved to see the bikers too, they bring movement to many shots you done, specially with those paintings on the walls behind them


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for coming in and liking, I appreciate your interest! :cheers:



General Electric said:


> This place have a great athmosphere, everything is huge and respect the scale! Great shots yansa, and your meal give me hunger (i can smell the rosemary)


Thank you very much, GE! 
Speaking of rosemary... - I just again had my beloved grilled zucchini with
much rosemary and garlic. 



falp6 said:


> Very nice (and delicious :cheers updates kay:


Thank you so much, falp! 



Leongname said:


> nice walk Silvia with many beautiful pics and so delicious food kay:
> many favorites :cheers:
> Eins Zwei Polizei, ships with skyscraper on background, those flags and shadows and a this a lovely couple.... :applause:


Thank you very much for your kind comment, Leon! 
The place for the lovely couple could be much more romantic if there weren't
the many busses passing by there. 
It really is a harbour with all the busy activity harbours are known for...



skymantle said:


> It's nice to come here on a peaceful evening and see such fantastic images from Vienna..kay:


:hug: That's so nice of you, thank you, dear skymantle! 



skymantle said:


> I like that skyscraper cluster and Austria's tallest is slender and brooding...amazing. The white tower with the rooftop curve looks strangely familiar, I'm wondering if it's a Seidler building, the modernist architect who designed many high-rises in Australia and was originally from Vienna. :cheers:


You are right, skymantle, the beautiful white skyscraper ("Hochhaus Neue Donau") is by Harry Seidler!
The architect sadly had to flee from Austria with his family in 1938, emigrating
to Great Britain. I just read on internet that he worked in Rio with Oscar Niemeyer (@Eduardo ).
He went to Australia in 1948. 
The skyscraper "Hochhaus Neue Donau" dates from 2002 and still is appealing.




Eduarqui said:


> Danube River is impressive and bigger than I imagined before, looking like a public park with these green banks - more one good place bringing beauty and functionality to Wien.


I've already been at the banks of Danube River in times of great floods
and can tell you, this river still can get very wild , but the danger for
the city seems to be banned forever by the Donauinsel.
I'm glad for every green spot that remains there (and everywhere in Vienna)!



Eduarqui said:


> Loved to see the bikers too, they bring movement to many shots you done, specially with those paintings on the walls behind them


Thank you for your nice comment, dear friend! 
Standing there pretending to take pics of the graffiti and waiting for passing
cyclists is a good way for me to get shots of people. 
We will see some more of this in the following update.


At the Danube River (6)

Some more people passing by the Reichsbruecke graffitis:




















 
This is one of my favourites - it was luck to get this shot:










Some of the architecture we can see from Reichsbruecke:










In the foreground the lighthouse of entertainement mile "Sunken City" at Donauinsel,
in the background the renovated "Donauturm" with it's rotating restaurant
(great view!):










View from Reichsbruecke down to blossoming "Donauinsel" (Danube Island):










.









Young men who share their food with two swans - very sympathically! kay:










.









This obviously refers to a British film of 2009 which I haven't seen:










Reichsbruecke informs you where you are 










One or two updates still to come (later)!


----------



## Eduarqui

The image of this park with the tower, showing the pattern of gardening, is great. And the swans are lovely


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

yansa said:


> This picture speaks to me and to my soul.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everybody very much for liking! 



Eduarqui said:


> The image of this park with the tower, showing the pattern of gardening, is great. And the swans are lovely


Thank you for your kind words, dear friend! 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture speaks to me and to my soul.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like it, VRZ!
> The left flag is the flag of Serbia, am I right?
> 
> 
> At the Danube River (7, end)
> 
> We start with a young couple in a boat.
> No surprise that he needs a big slug Ottakringer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because the woman at his side has no eyes for him, the river or the great
> scenery around, but only looks into her mobile! hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following we will see some impressions of the leisure mile "Sunken City" at "Donauinsel":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite a funny fact that at the foot of Vienna's _tallest_ building we find a
> jumping playground ("Huepfburg") for _little_ children :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking some closer looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we say goodbye to the Danube River and Reichsbruecke with a zoom
> into the skyscrapers of Danube City:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think next I will search out some shorter sets of the last days, and then we'll
> visit a cemetary.
Click to expand...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

It's nice to see the riverside of Vienna.  There are so many nice places kay:

P.S.

There should be a jumping playground for adults too. It could help in stress release :lol:


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;148040437 said:


> ^^
> 
> It's nice to see the riverside of Vienna.  There are so many nice places kay:


Thank you very much for your nice comment, George! 



Skopje/Скопје;148040437 said:


> P.S.
> 
> There should be a jumping playground for adults too. It could help in stress release :lol:


Superb idea! kay:

*
There will follow some shorter updates from different places in Vienna.

*In my Home District Josefstadt

Headless 










Beautiful building at Joseph Matthias Hauer Platz:









*


----------



## skymantle

You live in a beautiful district.


----------



## yansa

skymantle said:


> You live in a beautiful district.


Thank you, dear skymantle, and thanks to everybody who liked! 

7th District (Neubau)
Lazaristenkirche and Details

This church at Kaiserstrasse, the Neo Gothic Lazaristenkirche, was the first building
the famous architect Friedrich von Schmidt, who later became famous for
our Townhall, realized in Vienna from 1860 - 1862. 










.









.









Maybe I will continue with these short updates the next hours (or days ).


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! beautiful...the Donauinsel is quite interesting with, first,that floating foot bridge Ponte Cagrana.I made a little research that the island is known as a recreational area with bars, restaurants and nightclubs which are quite evident with some of your photos *Silvia*. It has sports opportunities from rollerblading, cycling and swimming to canoeing and also a place for *nude sunbathers* (I'm not a fan of that). But the biggest thing is the internationally known *annual music fest*, Europe's biggest event of this kind, with over 3 million visitors and which takes place at the end of June (Friday through Sunday). I wish, Silvia, you can give us a taste of this musicfest. Likewise, I like the last set of photos and that headless manequin is an attention getter.....and have a nice day and enjoy you warm weather there.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! beautiful...the Donauinsel is quite interesting with, first,that floating foot bridge Ponte Cagrana.I made a little research that the island is known as a recreational area with bars, restaurants and nightclubs which are quite evident with some of your photos *Silvia*. It has sports opportunities from rollerblading, cycling and swimming to canoeing


I see you know more about "Copa Kagrana" than me, Robert!  kay:



capricorn2000 said:


> and also a place for *nude sunbathers* (I'm not a fan of that).


*Nudes? Where ?! *I could have zoomed them... :lol:
(only joking !! )



capricorn2000 said:


> But the biggest thing is the internationally known *annual music fest*, Europe's biggest event of this kind, with over 3 million visitors and which takes place at the end of June (Friday through Sunday). I wish, Silvia, you can give us a taste of this musicfest.


How I would love to fulfill your wish, Robert...
But even when I was young and healthy this was very strenuous and demanding.
I was there for several times, and when the best music acts take place,
in the late evening and night, there are so many people, you cannot go
where you want - you are shoven and pushed and go where the crowd
goes (luckily most of the time in the direction of the music act we wanted
to see ).
I had so much fun seeing Suzy Quatro (I was a schoolgirl then) and Erasure there,
just to say two examples. :banana:
But in the health condition I'm now - now chance. The sandy ways turn into
a "swamp" when rain comes.  You need a certain physical strength to move
save there in the big crowd at night, and that I don't have any more.



capricorn2000 said:


> Likewise, I like the last set of photos and that headless manequin is an attention getter.....and have a nice day and enjoy you warm weather there.


I was out today to eat in a "Schanigarten", as we call the places outside
a restaurant at the street here in Vienna - it was very nice. kay:
Thank you for your kind comment, Robert! 
I wish you a fine weekend too! 

Spring in Silbergasse, 19th District
Views to Carmelite Church










.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for visiting and liking, dears *Robert *and *George and Patrick! 

*A very short update :

Vienna Reflection
19th District


----------



## yansa

A Nice Pub in Neubau
(at the Border to my Home District)

They have Stiegl beer...










... they have a dog...










... and you have this view from the "Schanigarten"! 










 :cheers1:


----------



## yansa

Sitting in the "Schanigarten" of...

Cafe Schwarzenberg ...

... with view to Ringstrasse and Schwarzenbergplatz:


----------



## yansa

Riddle: Where is this? 










*

Tipp: Not far away you find this attractive building...


----------



## yansa

Thanks everyone for liking! 

Perhaps we will find someone who can solve the riddle from #4059/1? 

A few impressions of... 

Paradisgasse

... in Doebling, 19th district.

Walking in Paradisgasse we can admire the beautiful apse of the Neo-Romanesque Carmelite Church:










Some nice buildings in this pleasant and quiet living area:










.









.









.









.









A cemetery and a beautiful church will follow!


----------



## Salazar Rick

I´ve arrived late !!!  ... in particullar i like the skyscraper on Danuve River ... is very elegant ... Millenium Tower is very atractive too!!! no doubt modern zones of Vienna are very nice... and Josefstadt district looks very beautiful... a great dream walk these streets all days :drool::drool:


----------



## General Electric

Yes of course, the building I mean is on pics 6/8/9 in this link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116430984&postcount=24 



Nice update with the red tramway, btw kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all so much for liking! 





Eduarqui said:


> Thank you for bringing more images of these eighties bridges, I enjoy very much the way they use masonry and steel side by side (loved the "funny face " too, and could feel a greek theater citation on his expression).


Thank you for bringing this explanation for those faces, Eduardo (we have so many
of them in Vienna)! Until now I always wondered where the artist may have
taken their inspiration from... 




Eduarqui said:


> The Guertel Inn seems a very good place to go :cheers: , and I would like to take a ride on that tram


Lovely tram, isn't it? 
Yes, the "Centimeter" (also the one at Spittelberg - there are several of them
in Vienna) is a very nice inn where you can enjoy good "Hausmannskost"
in very relaxed atmosphere. 
Thank you very much for your nice comment! 





christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you so much, Christos! 






VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Great shots at KHM Silvia!!! So you have special relationships to the KHM because they allowed you to take this great shots?!
> 
> KHM is great and the ancient Egypt collection is breathtaking!I have to visit KHM again !!!
> 
> Thank you Silvia!
> 
> .


Thank you for your enthusiastic reply, VRZ! 
No special relationsship - every visitor may take these detailled shots of
the Klimt works.
Oh yes, I can really recommend you to visit the Egypt Collection again!
And the "Stairway to Klimt" is open until 2nd September!





Koloman said:


> Thanks for your recent updates about Gürtel - it is indeed refreshing to also see other faces of the city, even if they are not as glamorous and perfect as the Inner City/First District. Hope for more to come!
> I once heard some tourists say *"It´s good to see Vienna also has a gritty side*" - and I can basically agree with that (though the photos so far didn´t really show gritty parts of Gürtel).


"It's good to see Vienna also has a gritty side" - haha!, yes, would be hardly
to bear if Vienna only consisted of happy Lippizaner, smiling Sisi, sweet Sachertorte
and Mozartkugeln... 
You are right, I didn't show the _real_ gritty side of Guertel - it would be to
dangerous to do that for a woman alone...
But I'm always trying to give a steady change between elegant and not so
elegant districts and parts of Vienna. 




Koloman said:


> Regarding your comment about Eurovision: I totally agree with you - can´t believe that song finished last(!!). Maybe it is just about my weird taste, but it was among my favourites.


:applause: 

In fact this was my number one of the finalists. 
But my musical taste often is not the taste of the mainstream...
Thank you for your nice comment, Koloman! 





openlyJane said:


> Always interesting to see the more gritty sides of Vienna.


We will see more of those sides again in some time.




openlyJane said:


> That was a very interesting looking lunch, Silvia. I do love how your lunches are very much representative and reflective of your adventures and explorations.


Very good observation, Jane! 
This was a Guertel lunch, the meal for a hard working bricklayer for instance.  (The bricklayer would have taken a second beer instaed of the dessert. :lol




openlyJane said:


> A Kipling bag.....!I too love Kipling bags, and have several of them. I never go anywhere without one. Ha!


The next good observation!  So I shake hands with another Kipling bags fan! :cheers:
I hardly can carry normal bags any more because of my Dystonia, so I most
of the time wear belt bags. Kipling bags are so practically and nearly undestroyable.
I love them! kay: This is my first, but for sure not the last one. 
Thank you for your nice comment, Jane! 





skymantle said:


> Nice updates...luv the variety and especially the beautiful stations. kay:


Thank you very much for your nice words, skymantle! 






Why-Why said:


> My goodness, what a wealth and variety of images! Do I understand that the Klimt paintings are always there at the KHM (as with the Sistine Chapel) but sometimes they make them more accessible with a kind of suspended bridge?


Exactly, so it is, Nick! They now built this stairway for the second time.
I don't know if they plan to repeat this for some more times.







Why-Why said:


> Anyway, your details are spectacular. And then to have goulash soup under that ceiling ...


I know that "Tafelspitz" would have been fitting better to that royal environment! :lol:





Why-Why said:


> I can tell that you have a special bond with the Egyptian sacred artefacts from your memorable images of Thot, the two Sakhmets, and the series of Isis and "baby" Horus. And I love that weird Dali room at Centimeter.


Thank you very much for your nice comment, Nick, very appreciated! 






Salazar Rick said:


> I´ve arrived late !!!


Better late than never! 





Salazar Rick said:


> ... in particullar i like the skyscraper on Danuve River ... is very elegant ... Millenium Tower is very atractive too!!! no doubt modern zones of Vienna are very nice... and Josefstadt district looks very beautiful... a great dream walk these streets all days :drool::drool:


I'm very glad you like both the modern Vienna and the more historic parts
like Josefstadt, Rick! Thank you very much for your nice comment! 






General Electric said:


> Yes of course, the building I mean is on pics 6/8/9 in this link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116430984&postcount=24
> 
> 
> 
> Nice update with the red tramway, btw kay:


Thank you for searching this Kiew building, GE! 
Yes, particularly pic No. 6 reminds me of the Viennese Station! kay:
So nice the old Viennese tramways are - I'm so happy that we soon will
get some more modern, *air-conditioned* ones! 
Thank you for nice commenting, GE! 




After Guertel, which we will see again in some time, now I'll continue with
the first district again:


Innere Stadt (1)
Arcades and Rathausplatz


Vienna has special telephone cells for calls with the mother-in-law :













(Sorry, evil joke, I couldn't hold back... :lol


Around our Town Hall (and in Town Hall itself) we find many lovely arcades -
here the ones around Cafe "Sluka":












In those arcades also a look towards the ceiling is rewarding (we will see more
later):












Coming to Rathausplatz (Town Hall Place) we can see that Vienna during the
last weeks has got lots and lots of new anti-terror-bollards:












When I was there they just constructed the stage for the opening of the
"Wiener Festwochen":












.










.










.










.










This building neighbouring the Town Hall is one of my favourites in Vienna -
can't pass by without taking a shot. 












Will be continued!


----------



## openlyJane

I love the romance, and the practicality, of those beautiful covered arcades.


----------



## Koloman

yansa said:


> Vienna has special telephone cells for calls with the mother-in-law :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, evil joke, I couldn't hold back... :lol



It took me about two seconds to get the point, but then I had to laugh out loud. Good one ;-)


----------



## Eduarqui

One of your favourite buildings looks like italian *palazzos* from XVIth and XVIIth Centuries 

Good joke about the mother-in-law and the telephone, I will tell my brother :lol:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for coming in and liking, dear friends! 





openlyJane said:


> I love the romance, and the practicality, of those beautiful covered arcades.


I love them too, Jane! We can enjoy there sun and fresh air from the outside,
but at the same time we have some shelter from the house too.
So we have the best of two worlds and can enjoy to be outside even when
it rains.

I also love balconies and verandas. 





Koloman said:


> It took me about two seconds to get the point, but then I had to laugh out loud. Good one ;-)


I'm glad you had a good laugh about my joke, Koloman! 






Eduarqui said:


> One of your favourite buildings looks like italian *palazzos* from XVIth and XVIIth Centuries


Yes, and it has something earnest, it has the Mars energy of the astrological
sign Scorpio (my sign). 
I know, that sounds a little weird. :lol:




Eduarqui said:


> Good joke about the mother-in-law and the telephone, I will tell my brother :lol:


OMG, I hope your brother will not show this his mother-in-law! :lol:




Innere Stadt (2)
More Arcades and Lunch with Einstein 


Around our Rathaus we find many big buildings with long arcades, that's
one of the attractions of the so called "Rathausviertel" (Town Hall Quarter).













Wonderful historic lanterns...












Richly decorated ceilings...












... with nice details:










.










In those arcades near Town Hall we find the restaurant "Einstein". 
There are many young visitors, because University is near.












Even at the napkins we meet Albert Einstein. 












Nice view from the arcades :












I began to eat and then remembered that I wanted to make a pic. 
This was very tasty - turkey with vegetables and my beloved potatoes:












This walk will be continued with parks, roses and art.


----------



## Why-Why

Delicious looking potatoes! Is it easy to prepare them like that? Or do you have to be a genius at physics ...?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> This building neighbouring the Town Hall is one of my favourites in Vienna - can't pass by without taking a shot.


Well, it definitively stands out from the rest, due to the color. I like it too


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful photos and of charming old buildings.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, dear friends! 





Why-Why said:


> Delicious looking potatoes! Is it easy to prepare them like that? Or do you have to be a genius at physics ...?


Some say cooking is only physics, so... 
Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 





Skopje/Скопје;148443601 said:


> Well, it definitively stands out from the rest, due to the color. I like it too


Thank you very much, George! 
It's not only the colour that makes this building special.
I plan to do a whole series of pics about this house one day. 






MyGeorge said:


> beautiful photos and of charming old buildings.


That's very kind of you, MyGeorge, thank you so much! 




Innere Stadt (3)
From Rathauspark to Volksgarten


The time of the roses has come to Vienna...
Loved this one with that strong colours in Town Hall Park:













.










We only have to cross Ringstrasse, pass Burgtheater...











 and in two minutes we are in Volksgarten, which has turned into a rosarium:












.










People enjoy this garden...












.










... with the shining white Theseus Temple...












Some of you longed to see more beautiful Viennese girls and women. 
Among many beautiful roses...












... I found this charming red rose in her lovely dress :












Next time we will see more of Theseus Temple which, as every year, has
a new art installation.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! what a beautiful atmosphere, being out in the park basking in the warmth of the sun 
and inhaling fresh air with the scent of roses while listening to the soft music of the harpist.
you're storytelling with your pics Silvia.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! what a beautiful atmosphere, being out in the park basking in the warmth of the sun
> and inhaling fresh air with the scent of roses while listening to the soft music of the harpist.
> you're storytelling with your pics Silvia.


Thank you for your heartwarming and poetic comment, dear Robert! 
I wish you a good day, enjoy it!


----------



## General Electric

Impressive iron structure, And I love the gothic building behind kay:

You show very nice scene of life in your last set, I love the carriage and the woman reading a book kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for coming in and liking! 





General Electric said:


> Impressive iron structure, And I love the gothic building behind kay:
> 
> You show very nice scene of life in your last set, I love the carriage and the woman reading a book kay:


Thank you for your nice comment, GE! 
Both buildings in the background are neo-gothic, the darker one is the Town Hall,
the light one Votiv Church. 
I wished we had more real gothic buildings in Vienna!




Innere Stadt (4)
Theseustempel, Volksgarten


Bride and groom are coming to Theseustempel to make pics there, also inside.













And inside the temple this year we have an art installation by Felix Gonzalez-Torres, born in Cuba.
I first let you alone with the impressions and your thoughts. 













.










.










.










First many of us may think that is simple. Too simple maybe...
But when we read about the artist's life and the background of this piece
of art then it get's really touching:










.










I associated the cave with the "lights of life" from the Grimm Brothers tale 
"Der Gevatter Tod" (Godfather Death) with this installation... 

Does anyone remember this tale? This picture with the cave and the
"lights of life" for every human being, some lights high and brightly burning,
some nearly fading out - that impressed me very much when I was a child...


* 

Outside the temple life goes on...












And this update ends as it began - with bride and groom! :lol:













Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for the many "likes"! 


Innere Stadt (5)
From Saint Stephens to Rotenturmstrasse


Little boy climbing the Cathedral 












At Saint Stephen's Place this day was a "Kirtag", and they has this nice carousel:












.










Mainly girls and young women seek the direct contact to the Fiaker horses:












In a yard one of the most romantic builiding sites I've ever seen 













Ready for a kiss! :lol:













The waiter of this nice Italian restaurant had just prepared the tables and
the garden will open soon:












Lovely scene in a bookshop:












On the go:












Impressions at Rotenturmstrasse:












.










I couldn't miss this photo motif, but please don't buy things made of real 

crocodyle leather!












Interesting corner 













Soon we will come to a side street where we can see the beautiful Greek Church -
and later we will have a meal again.


----------



## paul62

:applause:Like a glossy magazine.


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> :applause:Like a glossy magazine.


Thank you very much, Paul, and all who gave their "likes"! 


I have a *big recommendation* for everyone who is interested to have
some looks _into _some beautiful and famous Viennese villas. 



For a few days you can see this programme (in German language) at this page:


http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=73473



Some of the villas are by famous architects.
And the guy behind the camera knows his craft. kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Ben, for being interested in the villa docu! kay:


*



A 1st-district *riddle* :


_Which building is reflected in the car, and what type of car is this?_

I only know the answer to the first question - you must help me with the second one._ _


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Is it Porsche?


----------



## Koloman

yansa said:


> I love open house doors which make it possible for me to see those beautiful
> old floors in some buildings.



That´s exactly what I like to do whenever I take a walk. Whenever I have the chance, I open doors (or walk through doors which are already open which happens quite often) and have a look inside the buildings, just to see the staircase, the floor, ceiling, decoration and other details 


You are right about Griechenbeisl, the prices are somehow....well, let´s say it isn´t exactly what I call a bargain... I once had Zwiebelrostbraten there, and I have to be fair, it tasted wonderful. 


Can´t wait for your next set. Did you manage to also take pictures from the "Gotischer Wohnturm"? I am sure you did


----------



## Leongname

nice pics kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear Silvia, thank you for sharing with us your photographs and facts happening with your family: is there something we can do to help? I will pray tonight, asking a good solution for everyone there.

Saw many good regsiters to remember, like the time of roses coming to Wien (my father's favourite flower, he had Rosa as last name), and the views on the streets.

Augustine Church is very touching, with simplicity of lines and space - glad you visited it in Santa Rita's Day, and thank you very much for remembering me about this visit 

Nice view of arcades, Einstein Café and this restaurant where you had a nice lunch kay:

(guess you made a good assumption about that 1900-1920 old floor)


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

I really enjoyed all the pics in your updates yansa, especially the churches, exteriors and interiors, but everything else too.  kay: :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I thank everyone who came in and liked! 





Koloman said:


> That´s exactly what I like to do whenever I take a walk. Whenever I have the chance, I open doors (or walk through doors which are already open which happens quite often) and have a look inside the buildings, just to see the staircase, the floor, ceiling, decoration and other details


 Did you never make bad experiences doing that, Koloman?
I also love to go into buildings, but sometimes I was praised away very brusquely.
My biggest fear is to meet an aggressive dog without the owner near to
have control over the animal. 




Koloman said:


> You are right about Griechenbeisl, the prices are somehow....well, let´s say it isn´t exactly what I call a bargain... I once had Zwiebelrostbraten there, and I have to be fair, it tasted wonderful.


 I love Zwiebelrostbraten, and when you say it tastes good there I will
order it next time. 



Koloman said:


> Can´t wait for your next set. Did you manage to also take pictures from the "Gotischer Wohnturm"? I am sure you did


Really, I don't know if it's the "Gotischer Wohnturm" that I took a pic of. 
You will have to tell me. 





Leongname said:


> haha.. I think so.... :lol:
> nice pics btw


Thank you very much, Leon! 
Thick or thin, being alive at the end of this year must be enough...





Eduarqui said:


> Dear Silvia, thank you for sharing with us your photographs and facts happening with your family: is there something we can do to help? I will pray tonight, asking a good solution for everyone there.


Thank you for praying, dear friend! It's the only thing you can do.
The problem is too big for an internet forum.




Eduarqui said:


> Saw many good regsiters to remember, like the time of roses coming to Wien (my father's favourite flower, he had Rosa as last name), and the views on the streets.


The rose was also my father's favourite flower.
So we both can always in a good way remember our fathers when seeing
beautiful roses... 




Eduarqui said:


> Augustine Church is very touching, with simplicity of lines and space - glad you visited it in Santa Rita's Day, and thank you very much for remembering me about this visit


I think without you telling me about Saint Rita I would never have found
this special place. 





Eduarqui said:


> Nice view of arcades, Einstein Café and this restaurant where you had a nice lunch kay:
> 
> (guess you made a good assumption about that 1900-1920 old floor)


I'm glad you liked my pics, Eduardo, thank you so much for your nice comment! 





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you too, dear Christos! 






skymantle said:


> I really enjoyed all the pics in your updates yansa, especially the churches, exteriors and interiors, but everything else too.  kay: :cheers:


Dear skymantle, I'm happy you had joy seeing my pics! 
Thank you for your nice comment! 




Innere Stadt (8, end)
Griechengasse, old "Buergerhaus"


I'm very angry about the "Graffiti" (smearings) I saw in old Griechengasse!












This is an unique stretch of road in Vienna!












Here we can see that this part of the street is like a "funnel":












^^ We will take a look into the old grey house at the very left of the pic.
This building is described as "Buergerhaus, facade 17th century, in 18th century
renovated, Gothic tower house in the yard".


I'm glad to see that they obviously shortly painted the walls of the corridor:












The lovely old lamp could be cleaner 












Nice details in the corridor:












.










View towards yard and stairs:












.










Looking through the door glass into the yard:












The yard. *Koloman,* is this the "Gothic Wohnturm"? I really don't know.
The window doesn't look Gothic. 












Side facade of the neglected building:












But this is a quite famous adress: "Szenefriseur" Erich Joham (Falco was one
of his customers) here has his hairdressing salon in one of the flats.
And I think this could be one of the windows of this flat :












Here is a quite interesting link I found to Erich Joham, sorry that it's in German language:


https://www.vice.com/de_at/article/wdkn9n/wiener-originale-erich-joham-581


You find some pics there. I'm honest, I wouldn't go there to let him do my hair,
but he for sure is an interesting person.


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, I would love to know if someone had found the time to see this
recommended link about the Viennese villas (chance to see the interior!) 


http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=73473


This link will only be available for one another day.


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Thank you for praying, dear friend! It's the only thing you can do.
> The problem is too big for an internet forum.
> 
> The rose was also my father's favourite flower.
> So we both can always in a good way remember our fathers when seeing
> beautiful roses...
> 
> I think without you telling me about Saint Rita I would never have found
> this special place.
> 
> I'm glad you liked my pics, Eduardo, thank you so much for your nice comment!



I stay praying here and, if you wish, please send me a private message, we are here to help, OK? Don't forget life is bigger 

Again, thank you for being interested about Santa Rita, and ask for her help, she will listen you kay: 

I liked very much your pics in this page, but cannot forget to say two things from your previous page I didn't comment yesterday:

- the sad lion is a fabulous creation, so real and touching - for some reason he made me remember a film for children and adults I loved to watch: Pete's Dragon (trailer in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8Rbn-w4e8 );

- I need to know that Grimm's Brothers story about the light of life, cannot remember it, and thanks for noticing 

Nice photographs on this page too, specially that old street with so huge stones on the ground floor of buildings (very impressive for me). Liked very much too the clean simplicity of interiors, and your shot _*Looking through the door glass into the yard*_


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Dear friends, I would love to know if someone had found the time to see this
> recommended link about the Viennese villas (chance to see the interior!)
> 
> 
> http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=73473
> 
> 
> This link will only be available for one another day.


Seeing right now kay:

(Dorothea Azizi being interviewed)


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

The "Griechengasse" reminds me of Salzburg and Hallein. The alleys and the buildings from the inside look exactly the same.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> Dear friends, I would love to know if someone had found the time to see this
> recommended link about the Viennese villas (chance to see the interior!)
> http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=73473


Some nice and interesting scenes, but unfortunately due the language barrier I didn't understand much.


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Dear friends, I would love to know if someone had found the time to see this
> recommended link about the Viennese villas (chance to see the interior!)
> 
> 
> http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=73473
> 
> 
> This link will only be available for one another day.


Completed watching right now: I loved the traditional villas, and with so wonderful gardens! About these lawns and trees, loved to see a black dog and a black cat on some scenes, because green and black is one of my favourite combinations 

That avant garde house - guess it was planned by Adolf Loos (more than 100 years ago!)- is interesting too, with the mezzanine over the living room showing traditional furniture: the contrast is interesting.

Contemporary house on last minutes is no less appealing, although I enjoyed more the view of Wien from its garden than the house itself (I do prefer traditional style of villas presented first in the program).

Last, but not least: enjoyed old photographs appearing during interviews.

I understand only a few words in german (I know what _zimmer_ means  ), but for anyone it is possible to be delighted with the images, and the calm interviews with people conscious of the importance about keeping these architectural masterpieces :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much for the beautiful shots! The Augustine Church look very beautiful, with a gorgeous and sumptuous interior!

I love too the beautiful narrow streets in Griechengasse kay:


----------



## yansa

*Dear friends, thank you all for writing! 
I'll answer everything tomorrow, because today I will try to give a litte information
for all who are interested in the Viennese villas link in English language. 



http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=73473


1. First villa in Hietzing, 13th district. Bourgeoisie tried to be like the nobility
and built villas in Hietzing near Schoenbrunn.
Architect: Josef Kornhaeusl, villa built in 1829.
Narrators: Dorothea Azizi and her son (lawyer)
The history of the family was used in Joseph Roth's novel "Der Radetzkymarsch"


2. Villa Quarter Poetzleinsdofer Street, very intersting:
Joseoph II. gave with his "Toleranzpatent" jews the possibility to build 

out of their own quarters.
First there was the "Geymueller Schloss", and then followed many other villas,
most by Jewish owners.
The shown villa was a former winemaker's house, then two times increased.
The manager and owner Michael Kraus tries to keep the garden in it's 

original condition (with nice black cat )


3. "Villenweg" (villas way) at Kahlenberg, origins from the time the "Zahnradbahn"
(cogwheel railway) from Nussdorf reached the Kahlenberg within 30 minutes.
Also shown is a villa with much steel as building material which is said
to be planned by Gustav Eiffel himself!


4. Anna Nitsch-Fitz, ownerin of the old cinema "Breitenseer Lichtspiele"
also owns this Secessionist villa in Unter Sankt Veit, built 1913.
Christine Urban lives in the most beautiful part of this villa.
In her salon there is a veery good copy of Gustav Klimt's "Der Kuss" (The Kiss",
16 different shades of gold colour are used for this.)
Christine Urban also was a good friend of famous actor Hans Moser, when
she was a young girl.
Today's Embassy of Aserbeidschan is the former villa of Hans Moser. 


5. Famous doctor Sepp Leodolter now lives in the Adolf Loos villa in Hietzing.


6. One of the most famous buildings of modern architecture, the villa by
architect Josef Frank ("Villa Baer") in Hietzing.
Now owned by Udo Poeschmann. Villa is to be sold and shall be a museum in future time.


I hope this was useful for understanding the programme. 
I wish you all a good night! *


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

So many wonderful details. What is that gorgeous building, as viewed from the restaurant in which you ate lunch. Reddish stone, and gold ornamentation? 

Stay faithful through your worries, Silvia.


----------



## Koloman

yansa said:


> Did you never make bad experiences doing that, Koloman?
> I also love to go into buildings, but sometimes I was praised away very brusquely.
> My biggest fear is to meet an aggressive dog without the owner near to
> have control over the animal.



Well, I did, but for quite a long time now that didn´t happen to me anymore. I found out one thing: The more confident you are, the less other people react in a negative way. And whenever they ask me what I am doing there, I just tell them the truth, and most of the time that worked fine. But...on the other hand there are some houses where I didn´t manage so far to enter, for example Schloßgasse 15 in 5th district, an old Biedermeierhaus with a beautiful yard. Impossible to get in! Maybe that´s a challenge for you ;-)


About your fear of Meeting an aggressive dog: You could carry a "Tierabwehrspray" with you, just in case. I´ve heard it does not only help against aggressive animals, but I don´t want to suggest anything here and therefore write this in very small letters 




yansa said:


> I love Zwiebelrostbraten, and when you say it tastes good there I will
> order it next time.


Taste is always a very personal thing....but yes, I would recommend it, though we can discuss about the Price which really is too expensive. Hope you won´t be disappointed. 



yansa said:


> The yard. *Koloman,* is this the "Gothic Wohnturm"? I really don't know.
> The window doesn't look Gothic.


Yes, exactly, that´s the "Gotischer Wohnturm" - the window doesnt look gothic, you are right  Maybe a relict from a 19th or 20th-century-"modernization".
I don´t want to bring other photos than yours in here, but here´s two links where this Turm is also visible:


https://www.wien.gv.at/wiki/images/7/7a/Griechengasse.jpg


http://zimmerreisen.at/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Dach-Hl.-Georg_1890_ONB1.jpg


I love the Griechengasse-Ensemble since it gives a very good impression of how this city looked like before 19th century changed its appearance. 


Thank you for posting such beautiful photos!


----------



## falp6

I do like the narrow streets of old towns and also nice ornaments details.


----------



## Why-Why

The Canova lion (and the surrounding sculptures) are wonderful, Silvia. What an artist he was! I also loved Griechengasse, as a lovely preserved example of the organic way that ancient cities grew. The "rational" grids of North America cities, by contrast, leave little to the imagination. And please accept my best wishes and positive thoughts to help you over present difficulties. And do carry on your wonderful posts from Vienna. I will try to keep up better in future!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all heartily for visiting and liking! 





Eduarqui said:


> I stay praying here and, if you wish, please send me a private message, we are here to help, OK? Don't forget life is bigger
> 
> Again, thank you for being interested about Santa Rita, and ask for her help, she will listen you kay:
> 
> I liked very much your pics in this page, but cannot forget to say two things from your previous page I didn't comment yesterday:
> 
> - the sad lion is a fabulous creation, so real and touching - for some reason he made me remember a film for children and adults I loved to watch: Pete's Dragon (trailer in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8Rbn-w4e8 );
> 
> - I need to know that Grimm's Brothers story about the light of life, cannot remember it, and thanks for noticing
> 
> Nice photographs on this page too, specially that old street with so huge stones on the ground floor of buildings (very impressive for me). Liked very much too the clean simplicity of interiors, and your shot _*Looking through the door glass into the yard*_


Thank you for being with me, dear friend! You will get a private message later.
Santa Rita and the visits in Augustine Church are unfortettable.
I saw the trailer to "Pete's Dragon" and can imagine that this dragon really
sometimes has a similarity to the lion's face. 
Here I have the link to Grimm's fairytale for you - it is quite scary... 


https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/g/grimm/g86h/chapter44.html


Thank you for being so interested in my pics and always taking time to write
nice comments, Eduardo! 





VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> The "Griechengasse" reminds me of Salzburg and Hallein. The alleys and the buildings from the inside look exactly the same.


I know both Salzburg and Hallein (from visits long years ago) and must say
you are right, VRZ! Thank you for nice commenting! 






Skopje/Скопје;148665455 said:


> Some nice and interesting scenes, but unfortunately due the language barrier I didn't understand much.


Thank you for watching the programme, George! kay:
I hope my translation was of help to understand a little bit more of the
background of the buildings!






Eduarqui said:


> Completed watching right now: I loved the traditional villas, and with so wonderful gardens! About these lawns and trees, loved to see a black dog and a black cat on some scenes, because green and black is one of my favourite combinations
> 
> That avant garde house - guess it was planned by Adolf Loos (more than 100 years ago!)- is interesting too, with the mezzanine over the living room showing traditional furniture: the contrast is interesting.
> 
> Contemporary house on last minutes is no less appealing, although I enjoyed more the view of Wien from its garden than the house itself (I do prefer traditional style of villas presented first in the program).
> 
> Last, but not least: enjoyed old photographs appearing during interviews.
> 
> I understand only a few words in german (I know what _zimmer_ means  ), but for anyone it is possible to be delighted with the images, and the calm interviews with people conscious of the importance about keeping these architectural masterpieces :cheers:


Interesting that you also like the combination of black and green - it's also
one of my favourite combis.  The colours of Ogun in one of the traditions.
Like you most of the time I prefer old buildings to the contemporary. I have
a great love to old country houses with nice gardens (and animals... ).
Great that you know what "Zimmer" means! 
One day I will give a little language course here in this thread, translating
words that are connected with architecture.
I can read out of your words that you understood so much of the programme
even without understanding much of the language... kay:
Thank you for your interest, Eduardo! 





General Electric said:


> Thank you very much for the beautiful shots! The Augustine Church look very beautiful, with a gorgeous and sumptuous interior!
> 
> I love too the beautiful narrow streets in Griechengasse kay:


Two very nice places in Vienna indeed...
Thank you for your nice comment, GE! 





christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thanks a lot for nice commenting, Christos! 






openlyJane said:


> So many wonderful details. What is that gorgeous building, as viewed from the restaurant in which you ate lunch. Reddish stone, and gold ornamentation?
> 
> Stay faithful through your worries, Silvia.


Thank you, dear Jane! :hug:
The details you mention belong to the facade of the wonderful Greek Orthodox Church.





Koloman said:


> Well, I did, but for quite a long time now that didn´t happen to me anymore. I found out one thing: The more confident you are, the less other people react in a negative way. And whenever they ask me what I am doing there, I just tell them the truth, and most of the time that worked fine.


I do the same, and most of the time it works. In fact, most of the time
I don't have to give an explanation what I'm doing there.  Many people
living in an old or special building understand why others come in and make
pics. 
But a few times I met an unfriendly inhabitant, and one time I had the 

impression the man who complimented me out in a rudely way was kind of
a security. 







Koloman said:


> But...on the other hand there are some houses where I didn´t manage so far to enter, for example Schloßgasse 15 in 5th district, an old Biedermeierhaus with a beautiful yard. Impossible to get in! Maybe that´s a challenge for you ;-)


I will take a look at this object once when I'm in that area. 





Koloman said:


> About your fear of Meeting an aggressive dog: You could carry a "Tierabwehrspray" with you, just in case. I´ve heard it does not only help against aggressive animals, but I don´t want to suggest anything here and therefore write this in very small letters


I know what you mean and already wear such a spray with me - the big one,
like the police has.  But I fear it maybe could be of help against human attacks,
but not against an aggressive dog. In my house there lives a so called
"Listenhund" (former called "Kampfhund", Dogo Argentino), which is not kept
save by his owners. I already had unintended body contact with this huge dog
for at least two times. He even jumped at my little Christmas tree when I
carried it through our house corridor. 
This dog is so quickly that I would not have time to get the spray out of
my "holster" in case of an attack.




Koloman said:


> Taste is always a very personal thing....but yes, I would recommend it, though we can discuss about the Price which really is too expensive. Hope you won´t be disappointed.


Even if so I will not blame this on you  - it's my own risk.
At the moment I can't afford so expensive food anyway. 




Koloman said:


> Yes, exactly, that´s the "Gotischer Wohnturm" - the window doesnt look gothic, you are right  Maybe a relict from a 19th or 20th-century-"modernization".
> I don´t want to bring other photos than yours in here, but here´s two links where this Turm is also visible:
> 
> 
> https://www.wien.gv.at/wiki/images/7/7a/Griechengasse.jpg
> 
> 
> http://zimmerreisen.at/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Dach-Hl.-Georg_1890_ONB1.jpg
> 
> 
> I love the Griechengasse-Ensemble since it gives a very good impression of how this city looked like before 19th century changed its appearance.


 Thank you very much for these interesting links! What a precious historic
ensemble of buildings...




Koloman said:


> Thank you for posting such beautiful photos!


I thank you for your interest and your nice comments, Koloman! 





falp6 said:


> I do like the narrow streets of old towns and also nice ornaments details.


Thank you, falp, I'm glad you like them! 






Why-Why said:


> The Canova lion (and the surrounding sculptures) are wonderful, Silvia. What an artist he was! I also loved Griechengasse, as a lovely preserved example of the organic way that ancient cities grew. The "rational" grids of North America cities, by contrast, leave little to the imagination. And please accept my best wishes and positive thoughts to help you over present difficulties. And do carry on your wonderful posts from Vienna. I will try to keep up better in future!


Thank you so much for your nice wishes, Nick! 
Your kind and interesting comments always are very appreciated!
I too am a great admirer of Canova's art! kay:




Today I'll begin with a mix of varied pictures in three parts.
Who has joy with music is invited to listen to this fine rock song which
I shortly heard again on radio:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soa3gO7tL-c


The song is in intentional contrast to some of the pics...



Kaleidoscope (1)
Vienna in May


Azalea blossom and foto session, Setagaya Park













Amor dictates a love letter , Museum fuer Volkskunde, Josefstadt












Gardeners in Schoenbrunn Park












Schoenbrunn Palace after a hard rain...












Lovely detail in one of the Schoenbrunn pavillions












Wisteria blossom, Schoenbrunn Garden












The bride, Schoenbrunn












Sievering, houses near the vineyards and first hills of Vienna Wood













Lovely small garden in Sievering












Burggarten












Beautiful evening near the big museums (KHM, NHM)












.










Will be continued.


----------



## baerd

Great photos as always. I like especially #1 from the last set! 
:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful as ever, It's really enlivening and elating just to look at your photos...
thanks *Silvia*, and keep on going and doing that.


----------



## Romashka01

So many photos to see and like! Thank you for sharing all this beauty! :applause:
Among my favorites: the cat, _lively traffic at Alser Strasse _ and this one


----------



## General Electric

Great and eclectic pictures, yansa kay:


----------



## yansa

I'm happy about everybody who visits and likes, thank you! 
And thank you so much for your nice comments, dears *baerd, Robert, Roman *and *GE! :banana:
*

I'm a little bit in a hurry, because... today is


*Life Ball ! 
*
*
*
I was there a few hours before the beginning of this big event, and I want
to give you a first impression of what's going on today around Rathaus (Town Hall). 
I really had a good time there - fine weather, relaxed, friendly
people - and many beautiful women, as you will see. 
The rest of the pics will follow another day.


We will have no comment, but we will have music :


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE



The first and the last pic will give you a first impression what's going on at 

the stage before the event starts, and in between we'll see people like me
who had no ticket, but nevertheless wanted to feel a little bit of the atmosphere. 












.










.










.










.










.










.










.










Okay, they look as if they have a ticket... 












.










Austrian television programme *ORF 1 *sends beginning from *20:15,* and *3sat* will have the opening of *Life Ball* in it's *Mediathek.* 

Have fun!  :cheers: 

(I'll look at all the updates in your threads in the following days!)


----------



## yansa

Thank you for looking in and liking, everyone! 


*Chaos in Austria! :lol: *In Klagenfurt there was a heavy rain, so that the
football match Austria against Germany was beginning much later than planned, at 19:45.
That means that *Life Ball* can be seen in programme *ORF 1* later than planned, after the end of the match. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Loved that beautiful cat! And it took me a few seconds to get why you called that guy with the camera "Friedrich Barbarossa"!:lol:


----------



## General Electric

Great athmosphere kay:


----------



## falp6

yansa said:


> Lively traffic at Alser Strasse. The building in the background is part of the
> Old AKH ("Allgemeines Krankenhaus", General Hospital).





Great diversity transport means, from trams to carriages :lol:


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> *Life Ball !
> *
> *
> *
> I was there a few hours before the beginning of this big event, and I want
> to give you a first impression of what's going on today around Rathaus (Town Hall).


a nice time and so lovely images :applause:
a cute cat 
i'm texting you and let the whole world wait :https://up.picr.de/32862859yy.jpg (oops, ididitagain)


----------



## yansa

I thank you all very much for coming in and liking! 





Why-Why said:


> Loved that beautiful cat! And it took me a few seconds to get why you called that guy with the camera "Friedrich Barbarossa"!:lol:


:lol: Among those stage workers are very impressive personalities. 
Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 




General Electric said:


> Great athmosphere kay:


Indeed, it was! Thank you very much for nice commenting, GE! 






falp6 said:


> Great diversity transport means, from trams to carriages :lol:


A little UFO would have been nice, then we had past, presence and future
at one pic. :lol:
Thank you for your funny comment, falp! 






Leongname said:


> a nice time and so lovely images :applause:
> a cute cat
> i'm texting you and let the whole world wait :https://up.picr.de/32862859yy.jpg (oops, ididitagain)


You really are a good observer, Leon - I didn't see that, thought she searched
for change in her wallet.
Thank you for your nice comments, Leon! 




*


Austria yesterday sensationally won the football match against Germany 2:1. kay: 
After that - with delay - they showed the Life Ball. For me the
best word for the show would be the German "abgefahren", which means
crazy, but not in a bad sense. Some things were sooooo kitschy! 
And some touching moments in between also. But after this show and stage
I want no visitor of Life Ball ever hear say again that the decoration of 

"Musikantenstadel" was kitschy. :lol:
Best part for me was the fashion show with the great cars. kay:


Here are some more impressions from around this event.


Life Ball


A part of Ringstrasse was closed by police and a Life Ball tram:













At peaceful events like this our police is very relaxed.












Detail of the Life Ball Tram:












People 












.










.










.










.










When I was at my way back to the tram I had the luck to meet this nice group
which was hurrying to Town Hall. Later on TV I saw that they belonged to the show. kay:












.










.










Today I needed nature and calmness, so next we will see impressions from the *Alpine Garden. 
*


----------



## paul62

Some fantastic shots. Free coffee sample?


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots particularly that special event - the Life Ball which I'm guessing is a comemoration or something about HIV/AIDS.
Nice music Silvia and thanks for that.


----------



## Eduarqui

Interesting images of the columns by Wander Bertoni: I was attracted by Grief from the Ruins, with its self-controlled shape.

Life Ball was a great event, as we could feel through your images, and loved to see so many people with those creative clothes 

The cat and the detailed elements of architecture made my afternoon today more nice to live


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dear friends, for looking in and liking! 





paul62 said:


> Some fantastic shots.


Thank you very much, Paul! 





paul62 said:


> Free coffee sample?


Exactly.  The young women were well trained in smiling. 





capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots particularly that special event - the Life Ball which I'm guessing is a comemoration or something about HIV/AIDS.
> Nice music Silvia and thanks for that.


Thank you very much for your nice words, Robert, and to answer your
question: The Life Ball is a big charity event (I think the biggest charity event
connected with HIV/Aids worldwide), founded by Gery Keszler, and they
also want to raise awareness for how to protect of the disease and how
important it is to "know your status" - this also was the motto of this year's event.





Eduarqui said:


> Interesting images of the columns by Wander Bertoni: I was attracted by Grief from the Ruins, with its self-controlled shape.


I think everybody can see different things in these columns, and that's
exactly what makes them (and abstract art) so interesting. 




Eduarqui said:


> Life Ball was a great event, as we could feel through your images, and loved to see so many people with those creative clothes


Even not taking part in the event itself, it was so nice to experience the
atmosphere with all the people around... kay:




Eduarqui said:


> The cat and the detailed elements of architecture made my afternoon today more nice to live


I'm very glad that my pics could do this, and thank you for your nice comment, my friend! 




*
When I seek a quiet place where I can spend one hour or two far from
city stress, only with plants and animals, then I very often visit the


Alpine Garden


Indeed this lovely plant collection beside the Botanical Garden near Belvedere
is one of my most favourite relax places in Vienna. kay:


First I always make a short visit to the Sphinxes (this time with beautiful
Cumulus clouds):













From there it is not far to the entrance to Alpine Garden, the little paradise.
And what was the first meeting I had shortly after I entered?
One of my beloved violet carpenter bees! 













A white water lily sails at the dark water of the pond...












... where I also met the blue dragonfly (the "Plattbauch", broad bodied chaser) which always is first at a new pond:












Colourful leaves!












The whole garden made an August impression. We now have nearly 30 degrees Celsius
every day, and this May in Austria was the warmest since 1868!












A small variety of "Nachtkerzen" (sundrop, Oenothera). I love these friendly
blossoms for their citrus smell!












What an intense colour... I had to hold this kind of little lily because it was
moving so rapidly in the wind:












A little "Provence corner" with the smell of lavender...












Weather how I like it.  Looking out of the garden in the distance I saw a
beautiful thunderstorm cloud:












Romantic corner with wall, roses and Asian lamp:












.










One of the highlights of the garden is this bonsai pine...












... which is *190 years* old! kay:












Again I met my old friend, the "Plattbauch" 












At the end one more proof for the intelligence of ravens and crows:
This one here went to the pond with a small sausage he had found (or was
given by the gardeners, I don't know). Obviously the little sausage was very
hard, so he put it under water to make it softer! 
I could watch him for many minutes while he held the sausage under water
with his leg and ate it bit by bit. 












He let me come very near with my camera.
"No fear, little boy - I won't take your fine little sausage away from you!" 












A perfect and relaxing hour in my city paradise...


----------



## Eduarqui

Great moments with close up view on small parts of the World - the bird with the sausage among these great small minutes making our lives much better


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Great moments with close up view on small parts of the World - the bird with the sausage among these great small minutes making our lives much better


Indeed, Eduardo, he made my live better by "working" with this sausage ,
and I hope to see this astonishing scenes will make the live of many visitors
here better.
Nature is such a wonder!
Thank you for your nice reply, Eduardo!


----------



## Gratteciel

What a great joy it is to visit your thread, dear Silvia!
The Water Sprite is a beautiful and funny legend.
Beautiful and original columns; I think I like the same column as you.
In the photos of the preparations Life Ball looks very promising.
The cat does not look very happy to see you. :lol:
And the great day has arrived! The Life Ball looks spectacular and very crowded.
The photos of the violet and the bee and the dragonfly are fantastic.


----------



## Why-Why

Nice Life Ball street shots, Silvia! Fantastic shot of the dragonfly. And I loved the story of the crow tenderizing its sausage! Yes, the intelligence of many birds is quite amazing.


----------



## openlyJane

A beautiful, peaceful garden, Silvia; and the close ups of the creatures ( the bee) are fantastic. You must have had to be very observant, vary patient and very still to capture them.


----------



## skymantle

Gorgeous pics from sunny Vienna.  The close-up of the insect is amazing too. kay:


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, yesterday I had some little surgery on both legs which causes
some problems now. I hope to be back in full strength not later than next week!


Answers in my own thread will follow during the next days too!
Thank you all for writing and liking!


Today I picked out some threads here that had got no answer yet.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wish and pray for your quick healthy recovery, dear Silvia.
Please take good care of yourself.
Miss you, my friend!


----------



## Salazar Rick

I hope you come back soon and I want you to recover from health soon 

best wishes!!!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I wish you quick recovery, dear Silvia. Hope everything is going to be well. See you soon. kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Gute Besserung Silvia!

.


----------



## Eduarqui

Come back, dear friend, we are waiting for you, and praying for your good health


----------



## Why-Why

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery, Silvia.


----------



## falp6

Impressive nature pictures, specially that ancient bonsai! :yes:

I wish you a very quick recovery Yansa kay:


----------



## yansa

Your nice comments and wishes for health mean a lot to me, dears *Roberto, Nick, Jane,*
*skymantle, Rick, George, VRZ, Eduardo, falp *and *Leon! 
*
Thank you so much! :hug:
(Detailled answers after a little break.)


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise

take your time and get well soon!


----------



## openlyJane

Bless you, Silvia! You retain such a strong and joyous spirit in the face of your difficulties.


----------



## buho

Get well soon, my friend!


----------



## Romashka01

Pray for you,dear Silvia!! Best wishes! :hug:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your nice comments, wishes for health and prayers, dear friends
*Christos, Patrick, Jane, buho *and *Roman! *:hug:


----------



## shik2005

Best wishes, dear Silvia!


----------



## Christi69

Best wishes for a quick recovery, dear Silvia! I already miss your daily provision of beautiful and soulful images!


----------



## christos-greece

@Silvia: You are welcome :hug: :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

Hope you're well dear yansa. We luv this thread so see you soon. :hug:


----------



## Christi69

gaudy days!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Colourful, flamboyant Pride Parade shots, Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos full of wonderful details, dear Silvia!
Great Rainbow Parade. Cheerful and colorful and at the same time, elegant and full of creativity.


----------



## Gratteciel

Btw, this park and building are gorgeous!












I had forgotten this photo. I love those arcades.


----------



## yansa

Many thanks to all who came in and gave a "like"! 





Christi69 said:


> gaudy days!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:






Why-Why said:


> Colourful, flamboyant Pride Parade shots, Silvia!






Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful photos full of wonderful details, dear Silvia!
> Great Rainbow Parade. Cheerful and colorful and at the same time, elegant and full of creativity.


Thank you so much for your nice words, dears *Christi, Christos, Nick *and *Roberto! *





Gratteciel said:


> Btw, this park and building are gorgeous!
> 
> I had forgotten this photo. I love those arcades.


I too, Roberto. I was there nearly every day last time and must say I feel 

very well in this beautiful and elegant sourroundings. 


Before I forget: *Big congratulations for the Mexican football team!* :applause:
Lozano rocks! kay: What a surprise against _Germany !!_


_*Some more of*_
_*Rainbow Parade*_
_*
*_
... with nice retro music this time. 



*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQBoeBgb0uk*





The Rainbow Parade trams...












.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










This was it for this year, and I'm really looking forward to Euro Pride 2019! kay:


----------



## paul62

Good shots.:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Impressive David Lynch impressions on previous page, including that blue Ford Mustang (a drem vintage car), and you're right about my film interest 

Loved the parade, very joyful, showing wonderful registered moments with friendly people 

A note: watched México vs Germany, and guess that mexican team is deserving a World Cup this year - our friend Gratteciel could show the golden trophy in _Paseo de La Reforma_ :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures of the Rainbow Parade in Vienna, dear Silvia!
Thank you very much for your kind comment about the Mexican football team.
The truth, that score was a very pleasant surprise for us.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for your interest and likings! 





paul62 said:


> Good shots.:applause::applause::applause:


Thank you, Paul! :banana:





Eduarqui said:


> Impressive David Lynch impressions on previous page, including that blue Ford Mustang (a drem vintage car), and you're right about my film interest


Found that nice Ford Mustang near the parade at the side of Palais Epstein. 




Eduarqui said:


> Loved the parade, very joyful, showing wonderful registered moments with friendly people


I'm glad that you liked my pics, dear friend! 



Eduarqui said:


> A note: watched México vs Germany, and guess that mexican team is deserving a World Cup this year - our friend Gratteciel could show the golden trophy in _Paseo de La Reforma_ :cheers:


I was disappointed by the boring playing of the Germans this time, and
Mexico seems to have a very strong team that could get far in this WM indeed! kay:





Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures of the Rainbow Parade in Vienna, dear Silvia!


Thank you for your nice comment, dear Roberto! 




Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much for your kind comment about the Mexican football team.
> The truth, that score was a very pleasant surprise for us.


I think nobody had expected such a result before the match. 
The Mexican team must be in very good condition to beat the reigning world master! kay:




Inspired by the gorgeous threads of you, Roberto, of Nick and of Robert,
this is my first attempt to connect paintings, sculptures and architecture. 




_*Vienna - City of Arts (1)*_
_*
*_
The paintings are all from KHM (Kunsthistorisches Museum Wien) and will
be completed with motifs from the city.


Please feel invited to hear this beautiful music by Debussy (for all who are
not interested in Classical Music - the pianist is very beautiful... ):


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBl2ClXzt3U*





*Benvenuto Tisi - The Resurrection of Christ (1520, detail)*











In the arcades of Town Hall Quarter











*Sebastiano Mainardi (?) - Mary with the Child and Two Angels (15th century)*












Two Sphinxes and Cumulus clouds, Upper Belverdere












*Paolo Veronese - Sacrificial Death of Marcus Curtius (around 1550/52)*

The round painting with the rider:

To reconceile the Gods and to save Rome, the heroic Roman Marcus Curtius,
after hearing the Oracle pronounce, throws himself down a fissure in the earth
at the Forum Romanum.












Today's politics is made here: Town Hall Vienna, reflected












*Tintoretto - Susanna and the Elders 
*

This is one of my favourites in the whole museum - not only the painting
is great, but also the frame is lovely. 












Sphinx with Saint Stephen's Cathedral in the background
(View from Upper Belvedere)














*Lorenzo Lotto*
*Madonna with Child and the Saints Catherine and Jacob the Elder*
*(around 1527/33)*











Upper Belvedere (side view) with restaurant garden and blossoming limetree












Will be continued!


----------



## Leongname

a good shot, Silvia!
also a nice reflection of Town Hall building kay:
this dog is so cuuuute  like it!


----------



## Eduarqui

I'm speechless with these paintings, and with that reflected Town Hall kay:


----------



## namenlos

Dear Yansa,

I'd like to thank you for work and your wonderful pictures! I'm originally from Vienna, grew up in Favoriten, lived in Brigittenau when I was at university and later Alsergrund. I left Vienna some years ago and live in France now. While I know that Vienna is a great city it's just not for me, I really wouldn't want to live there anymore, even though I come back a lot to see my family. But your pictures almost make me miss it, they have such a beautiful energy, you really have a great eye for the small details and life in the city! Visiting your thread is always almost like visiting Vienna. Danke!


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful set, Silvia! Your pictures are worthy "frames" for the Italian masters. Of the paintings, I'm struck by that long-suffering look of the breastfeeding Madonna of Mainardi and the brat-face of the nearer angel! Very human. And I love those Belvedere sphinxes and the spectacular reflected Town Hall.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo set of the pride celebration, likewise, I'm so pleased with the inspiring paintings
of those Medieval artists and finally, I love your shot of the reflected Town Hall.
Thanks Silvia and enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

I agree, Silvia; the total composition, including the frame, of Tintoretto's '_Susanna & the __Elders'_ is magnificent.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Wonderful masterpieces in this set, dear Silvia!
The photo of the Town Hall Vienna with its reflection is fantastic.
Tintoretto... :heart:


----------



## toshijmx

Magnificent!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your nice comments, which I will answer soon! 
I'm a little slowly and tired at the moment, that's also the reason why 

I can look at and comment all your updates only bit by bit.


----------



## Romashka01

Another page full of wonderful pictures :applause: 

_Carmelite Church, the Odeon Theater, Taborstrasse_ - is great gift for architecture lovers. kay: Thank you dear Silvia for this beautiful update!


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting thread, Silvia. To judge from his website, Helnwein loves to shock: the image of the girl aiming the gun is quite tame for him. Vienna, with its formal and dignified streetscape, seems to provoke artists into producing shocking contrasts. I do generally like Hundertwasser, however, as his stuff is colourful and adds a touch of anarchic humour.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear Silvia!

It would be a shame if UNESCO withdrew the status of "World Cultural Heritage" to Vienna!
On the other hand, the new building would have to be iconic to justify its "presence" in such a beautiful city.

The facade of the Baroque Church is quite elegant.
The garden gives a new life to that place and the roses are really beautiful.
The facade of the Odeon Theater left me speechless. Wow!
very successful contrasts between old and new in that part of the city.
I also agree that Gottfried Helnwein's work is spectacular.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for your interest and likings! :cheers:





Romashka01 said:


> Another page full of wonderful pictures :applause:
> 
> _Carmelite Church, the Odeon Theater, Taborstrasse_ - is great gift for architecture lovers. kay: Thank you dear Silvia for this beautiful update!


Thank you so much, dear Roman! 
It's always again a special moment to get out at the near tram station
and stand in front of the beautiful white Odeon Theater...





Why-Why said:


> Very interesting thread, Silvia. To judge from his website, Helnwein loves to shock: the image of the girl aiming the gun is quite tame for him.


Thank you very much, Nick, and yes, you are right: Gottfried Helnwein in
Austria is known as the "Schockmaler".  But thinking about it, my feeling is, 

not his paintings are shocking, but the social wrongs in real life which are
critiziced by him. One of his main theme is violence against children.







Why-Why said:


> Vienna, with its formal and dignified streetscape, seems to provoke artists into producing shocking contrasts.


There is some thuth in that too! It may apply to Austria in general. Here
existed a group of very radical artists called "Wiener Aktionismus". Maybe
the "blood artist" Hermann Nitsch could be another example.





Why-Why said:


> I do generally like Hundertwasser, however, as his stuff is colourful and adds a touch of anarchic humour.


I also love Hundertwasser with his positive visions of cities of the future
which are more green and colourful. With his work he was far ahead of his time.






Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
> 
> It would be a shame if UNESCO withdrew the status of "World Cultural Heritage" to Vienna!
> On the other hand, the new building would have to be iconic to justify its "presence" in such a beautiful city.


Thank you very much, dear Roberto! 
I would be glad if Vienna got a new iconic skyscraper (we don't have so many
of them so far ) - but at the periphery of the city.




Gratteciel said:


> The facade of the Baroque Church is quite elegant.
> The garden gives a new life to that place and the roses are really beautiful.
> The facade of the Odeon Theater left me speechless. Wow!
> very successful contrasts between old and new in that part of the city.
> I also agree that Gottfried Helnwein's work is spectacular.


Thank you very much for your nice comments, dear Roberto! 




Ringturm by Helnwein - The Way Home (end)


I end with some hopefully interesting impressions I had at my way home
from this photo walk.
A last glance to Ringturm from a Channel bridge:













The view we have from this side of the Channel towards Vienna's city is
quite interesting - here in the center from left to right: Saint Stephens'
mighty South Tower, the "Kornhaeuseltower" and the old Church Saint Ruprecht:












The dark tower of Romanesque Saint Ruprecht Church, zoomed:












Beautiful city buildings near Rotenturmstrasse:












View into the second district from near the bridge, with nice sculpture in the
foreground:












A place where the 1st district is not so elegant... 












Looking back to the "Otto Wagner Schuetzenhaus", a beautiful building from
the past, evokes a phantasy: What if the whole Danube Channel area
would be transformed into a cultivated, well kept recreation zone - the walls
painted in white and overgrown with blossoming climbing plants?
Architectural guiding principles the Otto Wagner Schuetzenhaus and the
Jugendstil Wienflussverbauung at Stadtpark?
Just imagining... 













I really would like to know the reason why someone applied a lot of effort
to remove some parts of the inscription of this old bridge column with the griffon...
I don't believe in accidentally weathering...












And my second question is, why does the "Stadt Wien" not renovate this inscription?
Here is a page where somebody gives a translation for this inscription - 

please scroll down a little bit:


https://www.flickr.com/photos/a_l_gawith/4921460051



Flowers found at the way home, near the place I live. I'm glad about every
flower and plant someone puts on our city streets:


----------



## Christi69

The buildings near Rotenturmstrasse are very fine, but, especially for the semi Jugendstil (?) building on the left, they have messed up the roof by adding flats, new ugly tiles, roof-windows and a cupola...


----------



## Leongname

lovely updates Silvia :applause:
looks like she dislike drunk people at all https://up.picr.de/33133987pa.jpg and restaurants visitors should be aware...... 
is this wrist arm so big or just the perspective angle of your shoot?




yansa said:


> Good morning,* Leon*, and thank you very much for visiting and liking!
> Though most of the forum friends seem to be asleep still I will continue with
> the next update, because I woke up early and have some time now.


hotel's restaurant is opening at 7am, I can't miss my full english breakfast :lol:


----------



## Eduarqui

Wonderful updates since previous page: the Odeon Theater is a building each city in the World would like to have (I want  ), and the lovely little monster is charming (hope he is really lovely, otherwise :runaway: ). Otto Wagner is always a master deserving attention, but the I SAW THIS on your previous page is the main theme, for sure: I enjoyed the Picture you took from distance, showing that work and the graffitis on the riverbank, because in some way they complete each other with contrasting pictorial meanings.

The griffon above is other detail I loved in your images, as that curved street in Second District above and the tower of Saint Stephen in the cityscape kay:

That very small car from previous page is cute, looks like a mechanic pet


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## karlvan

beautiful as ever...and nice weather as well.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in here and liking! 





Christi69 said:


> The buildings near Rotenturmstrasse are very fine, but, especially for the semi Jugendstil (?) building on the left, they have messed up the roof by adding flats, new ugly tiles, roof-windows and a cupola...


Thank you for your interesting opinion to this building, dear Christi! 
I think I've seen many bigger architectural aberrations in Vienna than at this building  -
which is not semi- but real Jugendstil, as we can see at this interesting
internet page (please scroll down - the page is a gem with many fine buildings,
and we also can see how they look inside ):


http://jugendstilwien.at/architekt/brueder-schwadron/page/2/






Leongname said:


> lovely updates Silvia :applause:
> looks like she dislike drunk people at all https://up.picr.de/33133987pa.jpg and restaurants visitors should be aware......
> is this wrist arm so big or just the perspective angle of your shoot?


 You feel threatened by her at many places along Danube Channel, believe me, Leon! 
This hand sculpture you asked me about is very big, about 1 meter!




Leongname said:


> hotel's restaurant is opening at 7am, I can't miss my full english breakfast :lol:



Thank you for you nice comment, Leon! 





Eduarqui said:


> Wonderful updates since previous page: the Odeon Theater is a building each city in the World would like to have (I want  ), and the lovely little monster is charming (hope he is really lovely, otherwise :runaway: ). Otto Wagner is always a master deserving attention, but the I SAW THIS on your previous page is the main theme, for sure: I enjoyed the Picture you took from distance, showing that work and the graffitis on the riverbank, because in some way they complete each other with contrasting pictorial meanings.
> 
> The griffon above is other detail I loved in your images, as that curved street in Second District above and the tower of Saint Stephen in the cityscape kay:


It's always so very intersting for me to read your nice comments and hear
the opinion of an architect, dear Eduardo, thank you so much! 




Eduarqui said:


> That very small car from previous page is cute, looks like a *mechanic pet*


Guess you found the perfect description for that kind of cars! 





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos (and baerd)! :cheers:






karlvan said:


> beautiful as ever...and nice weather as well.


Thank you for your nice comment, karlvan! 
We now had a not so hot weather period with change of sun and cloudy sky,
but now every day the temperatures are rising again - I fear we will get
another heat period.




Normally I don't change very much at my pics. This time I did a little more,
and now will present a ...




*Nearly Surrealistic Little Photo Walk*
*8th, 9th and 1st District*
*
*
This intelligent inscription in a tram station in the 8th district every time
brings a smile into my face :













Asian detail (Kabuki mask?) at our Burgtheater:












Scots Church at Freyung (and roof angel of the church):






















That's one reason why I love my city: You can stand in the center, 1st district,
looking towards Roosevelt Place, 9th district, and have a view to the green
hills of Vienna Woods:












Three impressions of the Neo-Gothic Votiv Church (the second is a reflection
in a car window):












.










.










Zoom to "Rathausmann" (Town Hall Man):












Building renovation under a wild sky:












One of my favourite buildings at the beginning of Josefstaedter Strasse,
with crane detail:












Big cranes, always fascinating for me...












A worker climbing down the crane - maybe because of the weather situation?












One more impression from this interesting building site not far from my home district:












Atmospheric roof and clouds scene:












Maybe a little city nature next time? Alpine Garden


----------



## wakka12

Wow I hope that hideous tower isn't built, vienna is amazing for so many different reasons it doesnt need any generic towers like every other city on earth to justify itself hno: And even if the tower is built why does it have to be so ugly in design? They couldn't design something beautiful and ornate to match its surrounding baroque beauty?It looks like an ugly cube that could be in the suburb of any asian or american city,not the centre of one of europes most beautiful world heritage sites. Its really quite disgraceful that the city council don't shut down the chance of this happening immediately

EDIT: Was just looking on google maps, I didn't realise there is already a big ugly building there which it will replace. In that case, what is the big fuss about it replacing this much uglier building before it? I still think design can be much improved though, its 21st C in a very wealthy city in europe, we should be aiming for world class design in this location.


----------



## Eduarqui

Great artistic exposition above, guess you're ready for any exposition kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna and well done, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Christi69

Thanks for the link Silvia, indeed full of information and beautiful pictures of details of the Jugendstil buildings.


----------



## shik2005

Spectacular update


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 





wakka12 said:


> Wow I hope that hideous tower isn't built, vienna is amazing for so many different reasons it doesnt need any generic towers like every other city on earth to justify itself hno: And even if the tower is built why does it have to be so ugly in design? They couldn't design something beautiful and ornate to match its surrounding baroque beauty?It looks like an ugly cube that could be in the suburb of any asian or american city,not the centre of one of europes most beautiful world heritage sites. Its really quite disgraceful that the city council don't shut down the chance of this happening immediately
> 
> EDIT: Was just looking on google maps, I didn't realise there is already a big ugly building there which it will replace. In that case, what is the big fuss about it replacing this much uglier building before it? I still think design can be much improved though, its 21st C in a very wealthy city in europe, we should be aiming for world class design in this location.


First, welcome *wakka12* in my thread! 
Yes, the Intercontinental standing there is no beauty. The problem is that
the new project also is no beauty, but will be _much higher_! The new tower
will be dominating, and not in a positive way.
I hope this project as it is planned now will not become reality.





Eduarqui said:


> Great artistic exposition above, guess you're ready for any exposition kay:


Thank you for your nice comment, dear friend! 






christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Vienna and well done, Silvia :cheers:


Many thanks for your kind comment, Christos! 




Christi69 said:


> Thanks for the link Silvia, indeed full of information and beautiful pictures of details of the Jugendstil buildings.


I'm glad you have use for this link, Christi! There are some buildings which I have not seen so far, many fine tipps for further photo walks in there! 





shik2005 said:


> Spectacular update


I'm glad you like it, Igor - thank you very much! 




Who wants to spend another hour in paradise? 


_*Alpengarten in July (1)*_
_*
*_
In the tram D to Belvedere :













Imagine you walk this small paths, feeling the warmth of the sun, hearing
only the voices of birds and sounds of insects...












Passing by at high and exotic looking plants...












Peacock butterfly (Inachis io):












It looks a little bit like wilderness, but is well organized:












Blossoms shimmering in the sun...












^^ Lovely green star in the middle... 



The first fruits mature - feels like autumn... 












Sky and plants reflected in one of the many small ponds...












.










I wish you all a nice day! 



(This will be continued.)


----------



## Eduarqui

Friendly dog to start my day here, very good kay:

Loved the well organized wilderness, it seems a Garden of Eden with all these details brought by your register


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Vienna


----------



## Patrick Highrise

like always very nice and interesting updates and pictures!  kay:


----------



## Romashka01

_Rathausmann, Friendly dog and __and this beauty_ - among my favorites kay: 

Lovely pictures! thank you dear friend :applause:


----------



## charliewong90

nice photos indeed, and quite interesting close ups.


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone for liking! 





shik2005 said:


> Nice selfie


Thank you, Igor! 





Skopje/Скопје;150568483 said:


> In my country, when a person gains weight, we use the euphemism "elegantly filled" :lol:
> 
> Beautiful building and nice selfie kay:


Thank you too, George! 
So I'm "elegantly filled" now, hihi... 





Eduarqui said:


> First of all, I read your comments about Croatia, and feel glad about your family connections with this "new, but with a long history" nation  . And about the dives of football players, well, maybe we should suggest for these guys to try swimming sports next Olympic Games in Tokyo :lol:


And Neymar as their coach! :lol:




Eduarqui said:


> This page has many and almost infinite impressions to comment: the Renewed Secession is splendid, and I am sure that viennese citizens know how unique this style is, and not easy to find out of Vienna, so, this renewal is a gift for everyone outside your city, as a precious stone
> 
> Your water lilies and lotus register is wonderful, guess that each life coming from water is blessed with purity and simplicity: a plant growing in water is like a bird floating in the sky, completely free
> 
> That building planned by architect Carl Stephan is very impressive but looks inviting too, and you made very good photographs of architectural details - those times were the Golden Age of Details, in my opinion, and these ones aren't overcrowded in the interiors, looking very balanced.


Thank you for your nice words about my pics, dear friend! 
You have seen many details of Secession now. One day or other I will show
the whole building from different angles and distances.





Eduarqui said:


> About your lovely selfie, well, I think you are looking more like a brazilian girl now, with our typical curves, and this means health and power here  : european women are beautiful too, as much as brazilian ones, but look more slim, and here men prefer curves than straight lines (well, architects everywhere use straight lines a lot, but curves have their space by merit, and you have them kay.


Thank you for speaking so nice about my new curves, Eduardo. 




Eduarqui said:


> So austrian food helps to gain weight? Nice to read about, it means that this food is delicious :eat:


Austrian food by far is not so spicy like your food in Rio, I believe, but it's good.
I could develop into a "Venus von Willendorf" without any problems - but
I hope this doesn't happen. 





charliewong90 said:


> nice photos indeed, and quite interesting close ups.


Thank you very much, charliewong90! 




*
Do you know the feeling that sometimes you have an idea and then you
absolutely have to do something?  Yesterday I heard a song at the radio,
and today I felt the need to go out in the evening and do some evening and
night shots.
(Warning: The first two pics might be frightening for arachnophobics! )





_When the Night Comes..._
_
_
_Please listen to one of my favourites by Joe Cocker while seeing the pics! 
_

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn7yE2I3W0s
_















.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










Botanical Garden and then some architecture at daylight next.


----------



## openlyJane

It's definitely the desserts, Silvia......but I think the extra weight suits you.

A great last set. Very atmospheric.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very artistic set :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful details at 1 Getreidemarkt! But I could never live there ... the decor is too overwhelming. And your experimental set of evening shots is wonderful: I especially love the sun in the Prater wheel, the glowing gold mosaic, and the Town Hall silhouetted against the dusk. Fabulous!


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic update, dear Silvia!
The secessionist building, how beautiful and original. The dome with golden leaves looks spectacular.
And ... Wow! Those flowers of the Botanical Garden are wonderful.
Finally, the Building Getreidemarkt is another jewel of Vienna.


----------



## Leongname

very beautiful update Silvia! :cheers:
my favorites are: a kaiser riding a horse, and tickling the moon, street light, and the clock and of course the silhouette of the city town hall or a church kay: kay: kay:


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful night shots, Silvia! My favorites: https://up.picr.de/33289270fb.jpg and https://up.picr.de/33289272ci.jpg


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and liking! 





openlyJane said:


> It's definitely the desserts, Silvia......but I think the extra weight suits you.
> 
> A great last set. Very atmospheric.


Thank you for both compliments, dear Jane. 





christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:






Skopje/Скопје;150638755 said:


> Very artistic set :applause:


Thank you very much, Christos and George! 






Why-Why said:


> Beautiful details at 1 Gefreidemarkt! But I could never live there ... the decor is too overwhelming. And your experimental set of evening shots is wonderful: I especially love the sun in the Prater wheel, the glowing gold mosaic, and the Town Hall silhouetted against the dusk. Fabulous!


Thank you, Nick, I'm glad you like them! 
Yes, there is much decor at Getreidemarkt 1, but that wouldn't stop me from
living there.  It's very busy and loud (traffic!) there, that would be the negative 

aspect for me.






Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic update, dear Silvia!
> The secessionist building, how beautiful and original. The dome with golden leaves looks spectacular.
> And ... Wow! Those flowers of the Botanical Garden are wonderful.
> Finally, the Building Getreidemarkt is another jewel of Vienna.


Thank you, dear Roberto, I'm glad you liked the pics so much! 
A little anecdote about the renovation of our beautiful Secession building:
Like at nearly every new construction, or, like in this case, renovation,
there happened two things: The costs were much higher than they thought
at the beginning, and some of the golden leaves were stolen! 





Leongname said:


> very beautiful update Silvia! :cheers:
> my favorites are: a kaiser riding a horse, and tickling the moon, street light, and the clock and of course the silhouette of the city town hall or a church kay: kay: kay:


Thank you so much, dear Leon! 
Field marshal Radetzky would be proud when he could read that you saw
a Kaiser in him , and it's our Town Hall which looks like a church. 





shik2005 said:


> Wonderful night shots, Silvia! My favorites: https://up.picr.de/33289270fb.jpg and https://up.picr.de/33289272ci.jpg


Thank you very much, Igor! 




Next I will show the Botanical Garden (pics from three different visits, so you
see, I'm there very often. )




_*Botanical Garden in July (1)*_

If you want you can listen to music while seeing every single part - it has
not so much to do with the garden, just some songs I heard on the radio
before falling asleep and liked them very much. 




*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZMOSLBz2WE
*


This lovely little guy looked at me near the entrance :












In the realm of dwarfs and elfs... 
Solomon's Seal (Polygonatum) is a plant of our old legends. They say if a
woodpecker let's fall a Solomon's Seal to the ground and we take it we can
find treasures with it and open closed doors. 



The plant has white, aromatic smelling blossoms in spring, and now we can
see the green-blue berries:












Love this little thyme, and the bees and bumblebees love it too 













At the pond with the yellow water lilies:












Believe it or not, some parts of this plant, Ricinus communis, can be turned
into a chemical weapon. I would not plant it in a garden where children are playing!












In the pink paradise: Crinum bulbispermum (2 impressions):












.










In the center of the garden (which is a formal garden, while most of the 

other parts are in the style of an English landscape garden):












From this central part, if you take the gate right of the little pavillion, you
are in one minute at Upper Belvedere (at the side with the restaurant garden :cheers:












Thousands of yellow miniature blossoms (a yellow yarrow, I think):












Like you know me meanwhile, I made a little excursion into that restaurant garden. 
There I gathered all my courage and asked these two friendly monks if they
allowed me to take a pic. They allowed. 












*@Nick: *I remember the monk in your Botanical Garden (the rose garden)!
It seems that Buddhist monks love gardens in general (these two were walking
in Belvedere Garden ).


Will be continued another day!


----------



## capricorn2000

Wow, Silvia, what an extra beuatiful set of shots and these are my favorites (sorry - too many of them to reupload)..
you must be enjoying going around with your cam..have a good day and take care.



yansa said:


>


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your likings, and special thanks to you, *Robert,* for your nice comment! 
I really don't mind if you reupload many pics, I'm glad you liked them so much! 

Yes, I'm happy most of the time when I'm on photo tour - there are some times
of the famous "flow", where I forget everything else...
I'm planning another night set, inspired by a special song. 
It's not easy to get the right pics for that, but I try. 




_*Botanical Garden in July (2)*_
_*
*_
I think we all miss this voice...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiAuXRK3Ogk



Some tropical impressions near entrance "Mechelgasse":












.










.










.










.










Phantastic colours of banana leaves:












Vibrant, sunny colours:












.










During a short rain shower I found shelter under the big old trees, like some
other visitors.
A good chance to take a shot of the giant grass varieties and the bamboo:












These delicate blossoms again reminded me of Neymar  - who, compared to
some other, huge football players is nearly fragile, so please handle with care! 












The raven boy :












One last part still to follow!


----------



## Salazar Rick

yansa said:


> Thank you all for coming in and taking a second look at interesting Argentinierstrasse (and of course for your likings!). :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Argentinierstrasse (2)_
> _
> _
> In the higher part of Argentinierstrasse we follow a long wall which is covered
> with this snake-like black and white mural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this modernist building in front of the "ORF Funkhaus" and did a little
> extra work at this rainy-day-shot :



i'm totally impressed with Argentinierstrasse... is very elegant and very nice, colours of the buildings are beautiful ... really i like Palais Kranz and Wessely a great honor for the countries have Embassy in Austria in this neighbourhood ... some country of latin america have embassy there?? México by example


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful close-up tropical impressions in the Botanical Garden, Silvia!
And what an interesting connection between Buddhist monks and these gardens!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Field marshal Radetzky would be proud when he could read that you saw
> a Kaiser in him


every french soldier carries a marshal's baton in his knapsack (c) :lol:

you brought the beautiful updates again, Silvia :applause:
just a piece of art: https://up.picr.de/33318705nh.jpg 
an amazing composition: https://up.picr.de/33318694te.jpg


----------



## yansa

I thank you all for your interest and liking! 





Salazar Rick said:


> i'm totally impressed with Argentinierstrasse... is very elegant and very nice, colours of the buildings are beautiful ... really i like Palais Kranz and Wessely a great honor for the countries have Embassy in Austria in this neighbourhood ... some country of latin america have embassy there?? México by example


Thank you for your nice reply and enthusiasm for Argentinierstrasse, Rick! 
As far as I know there are the Embassy of Spain, Greek and Turkmenistan.
But not far from there, in Prinz-Eugen-Strasse (which runs near Belvedere Garden)
there are more Embassies: Venezuela, Dominican Republic, Bolivia.
And the *Embassy of Mexico* also has a great place in Vienna - the elegant
first district ("Innere Stadt"), Renngasse, near the beautiful Judenplatz which
has many great buildings. 





Why-Why said:


> Beautiful close-up tropical impressions in the Botanical Garden, Silvia!
> And what an interesting connection between Buddhist monks and these gardens!


Thank you very much, Nick!  To me it seems that when those Buddhist monks
travel they specifically search for parks and gardens and visit them.
As far as I know the Buddhist religion is very close connected with nature.





Leongname said:


> every french soldier carries a marshal's baton in his knapsack (c) :lol:


:lol:
What a lovely, funny word knapsack is! 




Leongname said:


> you brought the beautiful updates again, Silvia :applause:
> just a piece of art: https://up.picr.de/33318705nh.jpg
> an amazing composition: https://up.picr.de/33318694te.jpg


Thank you very much, Leon, I'm glad you liked them so much! :cheers:




_*Botanical Garden in July (3, end)*_
_*
*_
*One of my favourite songs at the moment:*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36tggrpRoTI
*


A beautiful Solanum against the blue sky:













Under a birch a little wellspring surrounded by water loving plants like ferns:












This one makes me a little sad because at the times where I still could walk in the
mountains myself I often have seen this Gentiana asclepiadea in it's natural environment:












I'm born in an Alpine country and loved to be in the mountains very much!


Three impressions of a wonderful sorb tree (Sorbus domestica), which reminds
me of my holidays in Upper Austria when I was a child (there were so many
of them, also mostly lost like the big granite rocks, the masses of mushrooms
and the wild raspberries and blueberries, most of them either destroyed by
ruthless, greedy collecting and/or - like the granite rocks - blown up to get
three or four square meters more farmland... )












.










.










Pure beauty:












In some parts of the garden you can feel like in the woods:












Fig tree with fruits:












To get some good pics of this quick sail swallowtail (Iphiclides podaliricus)
I nearly ruined my ill neck, but I got him :


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful! And I liked your "raven boy"!


----------



## falp6

Fantastic updates! Always like to see the green spaces of Vienna kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Great update again, dear Silvia! Thank you! 

Fantastic night shots :applause:

Loving these nature pics! :applause: I hope to see more ( _*'Botanical Garden in August'*_)


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for coming in and liking, everyone! 
*@Bosi,* welcome to my thread! :cheers:





shik2005 said:


> Beautiful! And I liked your "raven boy"!


Thank you very much, Igor! 
The ravens came in the right moment. 





falp6 said:


> Fantastic updates! Always like to see the green spaces of Vienna kay:


Thank you for your nice comment, falp! 






Romashka01 said:


> Great update again, dear Silvia! Thank you!
> 
> Fantastic night shots :applause:
> 
> Loving these nature pics! :applause: I hope to see more ( _*'Botanical Garden in August'*_)


For sure I will show some impressions from Botanical and Alpine Garden in August,
dear Roman! 

Thank you very much for your nice comment! 




_*Vienna Mix 
*_
_*
*_
Tram details, Ringstrasse













Upper Belvedere, tongue showing dragon 












Botanical Garden, exotic blossom












Opera, seen from Albertina terrace












Opera, roof figure












View from Opera through Kaerntner Strasse to Saint Stephen's Cathedral:












Upper Belvedere, cloud loving Sphinx 












Young woman passing Theater in der Josefstadt (back side with stage entrance):












Strong placard near Burgtheater:












Reflection in a Porsche 












Street scene that caught my eye:












Freyung, Scots church and figure from antiquity store 












*
Witches night...  Thunderstorms eventually coming to Vienna from North, and tonight 

we will have a total eclipse of the moon (turning red, a so called "blood moon"). kay:

P.S.: This webcam shows the thunderstorm cells coming into Austria now from Czech Republic -
they are lightened by the evening sun kay: (this picture can only be seen for a short time!):

https://airport-bad-voeslau.panomax.com/


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Nice details....amazing cactus. The hot weather is about to break here in Britain, tomorrow; with four days of rain. Still sunny in Vienna, though.


----------



## Why-Why

The renovated Secession looks great, Silvia!
Love your latest Vienna Mix, especially the Sphinx and the cactus.
It's been super-hot here too for at least 6 weeks, with extreme humidity thanks to our local big lakes.
Old people without air conditioning sometimes die from the heat, as do babies and pets left in cars.
Q. Why is nothing being done? A. The idiots we keep on electing all have A/C.


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everybody who looked in and liked! :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos (and @mr_cactus)! 





openlyJane said:


> Nice details....amazing cactus.


Thank you very much, Jane! 







openlyJane said:


> The hot weather is about to break here in Britain, tomorrow; with four days of rain. Still sunny in Vienna, though.


A kingdom for four days of rain, Jane! 
Here it has cooled down yesterday, but the heat is in the flat still, and for
Monday they prognostizise the next very hot day.






Why-Why said:


> The renovated Secession looks great, Silvia!
> Love your latest Vienna Mix, especially the Sphinx and the cactus.


Thank you, Nick, I'm very glad you like them. 







Why-Why said:


> It's been super-hot here too for at least 6 weeks, with extreme humidity thanks to our local big lakes.
> Old people without air conditioning sometimes die from the heat, as do babies and pets left in cars.
> Q. Why is nothing being done? A. The idiots we keep on electing all have A/C.


Often moving only from an air-conditioned villa (with swimming pool ) in an air-conditioned car
to an air-conditioned office, the upper class cannot imagine how it
feels to find no sleep in a flat where it has over 30 degrees, and to go somewhere
in a tram without air-condition (we have enough of them here in Vienna)...


We would need an immediate change in the "Bauordnung" (building regulations) that
forces architects to consider the climate change when planning projects.
Air condition for everyone! 

More green!
More use of the colour white in the cities...



To stop the climate change itself - I fear for that it's much too late...
We must try anyway...




I made a little walk in my home district Josefstadt at the last day of the heat wave:


_*Josefstadt Impressions*_
_*
*_
For all who want to hear music again this song which is one of my absolute
favourites at the moment :


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZMOSLBz2WE



Starting at one of my favourite places in the district, the Piaristenkirche:












Selfie in the mirror of an antiquity store. The heat had forced me, the trousers/jeans lady
into a dress. 












The next four impressions are from Lange Gasse where we find some very nice old buildings:












.










I'm always glad when someone goes or drives into my pic - that makes it livelier:












This part of Lange Gasse nearly has the flair of a village:












The "Lehrerhaus" (Teacher's House) was opened in 1906 for teachers, and
since 1974 it is a nice, cheap hotel (two stars):






















This shop with tradition, "Joh. Springer's Erben", now is under renovation, but
soon you will be able to buy here hunting and other weapons again or learn
how to use these weapons. Here our police and military buy their GLOCK - interesting place. 












^^ Springer war founded in 1836 and was "K.u.K. Hof- und Kammerlieferant",
which means, Emperor Franz Joseph bought his hunting guns there. 
Please read more about this interesting shop here:


http://www.springer-vienna.com/stores/vienna-8-josefsgasse-10.html






A very intersting building site near to Josefstadt, at the beginning of Josefstaedter Strasse - they will build a new modern "glass palace" here
(which will replace the former very similar building that was not functional
enough any more):











The plans had to be adapted, because many people living at Josefstaedter Strasse
fought for the beautiful view towards Saint Stephens Cathedral, which you
can see here:












For all who are interested - here you can see all rewarded projects:


http://ausstellung.next-pm.at/rathausstrasse1/praemiert.html#rang1


My personal favourite was the building that reached position 3:


https://www.franzundsue.at/projekte/neubau-rathausstrasse-1-wien/


Better yet it would have been if they had made a park there instead of a building. 


Nice reflection:












Astoria Garage from 1918:












There also exists an old "tower garage" with six floors from 1935 - here you
can see how it looks inside:


http://www.astoria-garage.at/


An elegant part of Josefstadt:












Facade of Palais Auersperg, 1706 - 1710, Baroque, by Erlach/Hildebrandt:












Please take a look inside this building! 



http://auersperg.com/galerie-2/


In the front garden of the palais I found this plant which looks like a potatoe
(Solanum tuberosum)!  If it's no potatoe it's another solanum.












Two women walking through the heat at Auersperg Strasse:












Beautiful Auerspergstrasse again:












... and I walked slowly home, here with a view into the 7th district, Neubau,
towards the "Altlerchenfelder Kirche":












Neubau also is the district we will see next!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Love your pics, very artistic and real!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, Silvia and great, very nice updates :cheers: :hug:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and giving so many likes! :cheers:





Yellow Fever said:


> Love your pics, very artistic and real!


Thank you very much, Yellow Fever - I'm glad you have joy looking at my pics. 





Skopje/Скопје;151278467 said:


> :applause:


Merci beaucoup, George! 






christos-greece said:


> ^^ Welcome, Silvia and great, very nice updates :cheers: :hug:


Thank you, dear Christos! 


* 

Vienna is in the over-thirty-degrees again... 


Nevertheless, sometimes I do a photo walk, like here through my neighbour district


_*Neubau (1)*_

Westbahnstrasse is one of the bigger streets of the district.
Paula-Hof, 1912, Hans Prutscher:













Looking towards the Schottenfelder Church "Saint Laurenz", 1784 - 1787, Andreas Zach:











Old and new side by side:












The white building we see at the end of this typical Vienna side street...












... is the Municipal Distric Office for the 6th and 7th district, built 1909 - 1910
after plans by Josef Puerzl and Moritz Serve, style: Neo Baroque:












The side streets are mainly for living, most shops and restaurants can be found
at the bigger streets like Westbahnstrasse and Neubaugasse.
Green spots with blossoming flowers are very welcome in these side streets:












Even where the 7th district, Neubau, has his grubby corners - and yes, there are some  -
there is left a kind of charme:












.










Many nice 19th century buildings can be found in this district:












Two motorbikes in love 












It's very nice to walk there...












... with or without dog. 












.










No, I don't work as private detective - they only walked into my pic. 












In the second part we will see a very special place.


----------



## capricorn2000

very nice photos like the white baroque church(its whiteness is like an icing on a cake), the old but neat buildings in Lange Gasse,
the close-ups, people in general and of course your selfie - wearing a very tropical dress reflected in a gilded-framed beveled glass....
thanks Silvia for those pleasant photos and keep on having fun.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 





capricorn2000 said:


> very nice photos like the white baroque church(its whiteness is like an icing on a cake), the old but neat buildings in Lange Gasse,
> the close-ups, people in general and of course your selffie - in a very tropical dress reflected in a gilded-framed beveled glass....
> thanks Silvia for those pleasant photos and keep on having fun.


Thank you for your nice comment, Robert! 
 A tropical dress fitting to the tropical temperatures... 




_*Neubau (2)*_
_*Houses of Mystery*_
_*
*_
Why "Houses of Mystery"? Today I will show you two buildings about which
you can find out something at internet, but the feeling remains that both
keep many secrets...


"Mysterious Ways" by U2 would be a nice musical background to the pics:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxcDTUMLQJI



Hermanngasse, a nice little street in the 7th district, showing fine colour effects
with the yellow buildings and the red cars parking there. But what really
catches our attention is this smoking figure with the turban:












We take a closer look:












Internet tells us that Karl Hagenauer created this sculpture, and the turban
wearing man is smoking a pipe made of a calabash.


I show you two colour versions of the fascinating old building of which this
sculpture is part of (the first version is the more natural one):












.










This building has the address Hermanngasse 17, was built in 1836, and it's
former name was "Zum schwarzen Mohr" (To the Blackamoor, archaic).
In 1923-24 the building was redesigned by Ernst Lichtblau (1883-1963) who was a pupil
of Otto Wagner. Ernst Lichtblau was a well known architect in his time and
got famous for his "brown house" (but not _this_ brown house).



Coming nearer we can read some inscriptions:
Adolf Lichtblau & Co.
Inh. B. Gruenfeld


(Inh. for Inhaber = owner)












Rauchrequisiten - Fabrik - Export: This was an old pipes factory!
And the extraordinary, dark, "rusty" colour of the house fits so well to that.


This building fascinated me from the beginning.
Seeing the sculpture from the other side, against the sun, it looks even more
mysterious and looking at it we can feel like in a fairytale from 1001 Nights.
Or in a mystery story. 











.









Directly opposite we find the house Hermanngasse 18:












Karl Stephan, Karl Stigler, 1911



There the housedoor often stands open, and so I can show you some details. Part of the iron door (where this horrible "Puber" has left his name):












Detail of the facade near the ground:












The floor of the corridor:












We find some inscriptions inside the corridor. Here we are told the names of
the architects. 













"This house in earlier times was called the "SCHLUESSELBUNDHAUS" and was in 1911 ....... .........
redesigned. 

The emblem you can see above was attached at the old house."


(Schluesselbundhaus = bunch of keys house)
Mysterious fact is that somebody has removed a part of this inscription.
When? And why? 
So I think both houses still have their secrets...












A key is a symbol for a secret: With a key you can open the door to something
that's hidden and closed in. 












Here we look from the one house to the other:












Is there something they have in common?
As far as I could find out they had Jewish owners and were Aryanized. 


Let's take a last look at the fascinating first building. I read that it has an inner yard
with a fountain. Maybe one day I'm lucky and the door stands open. 












We will visit the 1st district next.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Very intriguing set :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new Vienna Mix, dear Silvia!

Among my many favorite photos are:
The beautiful contrast of red and purple flowers in the garden in front of Underground Station Friedensbruecke.
The photo of the Woman in front of the advertising of Conchita Wurst on the tram.
Your selfie with that beautiful and colorful dress.
The great photo of the reflection of the woman with the beautiful ocher facade in the background.
The beautiful violet flower.
The sixth photo of the mysterious sculpture at the entrance of the building in Hermanngasse 17.

In short, another fantastic update for our delight. :applause:


----------



## Christi69

The mystery is very intriguing: would it that a hints at a notorious gangster or bad politician? Would a gruesome murder have been committed in that building?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna as always, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and giving your likes! :cheers:





Skopje/Скопје;151364021 said:


> ^^
> 
> Very intriguing set :applause:


Thank you very much, dear George! 





Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new Vienna Mix, dear Silvia!
> 
> Among my many favorite photos are:
> The beautiful contrast of red and purple flowers in the garden in front of Underground Station Friedensbruecke.
> The photo of the Woman in front of the advertising of Conchita Wurst on the tram.
> Your selfie with that beautiful and colorful dress.
> The great photo of the reflection of the woman with the beautiful ocher facade in the background.
> The beautiful violet flower.
> The sixth photo of the mysterious sculpture at the entrance of the building in Hermanngasse 17.
> 
> In short, another fantastic update for our delight. :applause:


Thank you for your detailed comment, dear Roberto! 
Is Conchita Wurst well known in Mexico City, and do the people like her? 





Christi69 said:


> The mystery is very intriguing: would it that a hints at a notorious gangster or bad politician? Would a gruesome murder have been committed in that building?


Thank you, dear Christi!  I hope the secret is more like in a Mystery Film
and not such hard crimes.  It's interesting that in that part of the district
there really was a film industry in former times.





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Vienna as always, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, dear Christos! 




I'll continue with some of my personal favourites from a walk through the


_*1st District / Innere Stadt (1)
*_

Contrasts













Malteser Church, altar and ceiling detail












.










Double












Psychedelic reflection with Capuchine Church












The fairytale castle of my childhood dreams 












Donnerbrunnen (also: Providentia Fountain), detail












Wonderful painted building, Kaerntner Street












Waiting for Godot? 












House detail near Saint Stephen's Cathedral












Reflection nearby












Plague Column, Graben












Phantastic figures at Plague Column












A second part will follow in the next days.


----------



## Why-Why

Great set from the First District, Silvia. And I loved that intriguing previous set, with its promise of a mystery to be solved. And did you hear that Vienna was just voted the world's most livable city? I wonder if you'd agree after the current hot spell without air conditioning? Toronto and New York would be completely unlivable in the summer if A/C wasn't available just about everywhere.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Christi69 said:


> The mystery is very intriguing: would it that a hints at a notorious gangster or bad politician?



well, not to godwin the thread, but there was one 'bad politician' in vienna in 1911 who immediately came to mind...


although I google translated the words and it doesn't seem to be about someone living there, but about the house being rebuilt in 1911, and the keys used to be attached to the old building. 



mysterious indeed!


----------



## Romashka01

Vienna!!  It is always a delight to visit your _private Vienna_, dear Silvia! Lovely pictures! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everybody for liking! 





Why-Why said:


> Great set from the First District, Silvia. And I loved that intriguing previous set, with its promise of a mystery to be solved. And did you hear that Vienna was just voted the world's most livable city? I wonder if you'd agree after the current hot spell without air conditioning? Toronto and New York would be completely unlivable in the summer if A/C wasn't available just about everywhere.


Thank you very much, Nick! 
Yes, I heard of that vote, and I personally would give Vienna in that moment
the first place when there is more and quicker reaction from political side
in times of climate change.
And a second remark: To live in Vienna is great for many people, no doubt,
but a society (or city) always has to be judged by how it treats it's weakest
members, and I have to say that Vienna (and Austria in general) for instance
doesn't treat ill and invalide people well, who would have a right of premature pension,
because they cannot work any more.
The politicians who made the last pension reform picked out this weakest
group
(which cannot help itself and has no lobby) to achieve savings and bring down
retirement age.
No, I wouldn't give Vienna the first place.
Vienna is a beautiful city, but we could need more humanity in some spheres of life.






stevekeiretsu said:


> well, not to godwin the thread, but there was one 'bad politician' in vienna in 1911 who immediately came to mind...
> 
> 
> although I google translated the words and it doesn't seem to be about someone living there, but about the house being rebuilt in 1911, and the keys used to be attached to the old building.
> 
> 
> 
> mysterious indeed!


Steve, thanks God I found no hint that A.H. had to do anything with the
both buildings shown here! He lived in Vienna that time and often changed
his address, but lived not in one of these houses, as far as I know.


Aryanization of the building was not in 1911, but later - at the time the
architect of the first building was forced to leave Austria under very difficult
circumstances, I think in 1938.





Romashka01 said:


> Vienna!!  It is always a delight to visit your _private Vienna_, dear Silvia! Lovely pictures! :applause:


Thank you so much, dear Roman! 






christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Many thanks, dear Christos! 




_*1st District - Innere Stadt (2, end)*_

Plate of a dentist named "Futter" (food) :lol: :lol: 














.










Shades












Little girl and old Romans 













Sleeping apostle at the backside of Michaelerkirche:












Also there: One of my favourite Madonnas in Vienna












It is in discussion if one of the most beautiful places in Vienna, Michaelerplatz, should lose
it's cobblestone pavement (some of the people there say it's "to loud").
I can't imagine this place without the Viennese "Kopfsteinpflaster".
And I have my doubts if asphalt would be so much quieter...












The light...












Why did I get the giggles in this distinguished cafe in the Hofburg complex? 












Because I found this drawing at the toilet :lol: :lol: :












One of my favourite sculptures in Vienna (Hofburg):












Blue and white...
(Hofburg)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cute little green car.


----------



## yansa

Thanks for liking! 




Yellow Fever said:


> Cute little green car.


Thank you, Yellow Fever! 



A little more 




_*Neubau*_
_*
*_
Waiting for tram No. 49 at Westbahnstrasse:













Looking into a nice store for model cars:












.










The next pics all are taken around Saint Ulrichs Place. At this place was a village
first docomented in 1202, and soon after 1300 this place was densely built,
because it was a good location near the Ottakringer River (today under ground).
Center of the place is the Baroque Saint Ulrich Church, built 1721 - 1724.
At this spot in older times there was a chapel.



You still feel like in a village when strolling there...
This is one of my favourite buildings in the district:












.










.










.










Nearby store:












Funny detail of the Baroque Pest Column: The little angel looks as if he would
hold a hand granade, not knowing what to to with it. :lol: 













Lower part of the Pest Column...












... and the upper part:












Stiftgasse: The beautiful building of the "Kaufhaus Herzmansky", one of the
former big stores on and near Mariahilfer Strasse. Herzmansky was founded
in 1863 and unfortunately closed in 1997:












Dragon detail of the beautiful house at the crossing Stiftgasse / Siebensterngasse:












Later we will see impressions from the Spittelberg area which also is in Neubau.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Another cute car in pink.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
Great contrast of styles between the Mumok and the building on its left.
The shop windows in Vienna are always beautiful and very interesting.
The city is very lively and full of life.
Beautiful building in 4564/4.
Thank you!


----------



## yansa

Many thanks to everyone who liked! Welcome to my thread, *@Lad! *





Yellow Fever said:


> Another cute car in pink.


My father first drove one in white (a little boring ), then one in a firy red. kay: Before he changed to VW Rabbit.)





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 






Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
> Great contrast of styles between the Mumok and the building on its left.
> The shop windows in Vienna are always beautiful and very interesting.
> The city is very lively and full of life.
> Beautiful building in 4564/4.
> Thank you!


I thank _you _for your nice comment, dear Roberto! 
I'm glad you also like that old building in 4564/4.
We don't have many of this kind in Vienna.




_*Neubau*_
_*Romantic Spittelberg*_
_*
*_
To all who come to Vienna and love the old towns I recommend not only to
see the old parts of the 1st district, but also to visit Spittelberg which is
a part of the 7th district (Neubau). Here you can see where you find it:


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spittelberg_(Wien)#/media/File:KarteSpittelbergNeubau.png



I'm sure you will like this Schubert music while strolling with me through Spittelberg :


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o1ZWkKzIhA















.










.










.










.










.










Time runs slowlier there...












Angels watching... 












.










.










.










.










Summer is over, in Austria's mountains we have the first snow. 
Next I will show you impressions around one of the last summer music events at Rathausplatz.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great few last sets! :applause: So many lovely corners, places, streets, buildings, shops... So many!


----------



## Koloman

Lovely sets on the last two sides - love Spittelberg- and St. Ulrichts-Platz-Pictures, since these are among my favourite spots in the City. Your pics are a perfect reminder to take a walk there before winter is coming.

Also love the Pictures of the two model cars, the pink VW Käfer and the yellow Fiat X1/9 and the angel, holding the "hand grenade".


----------



## Romashka01

Neubau kay: (especially like _'Romantic Spittelberg'_)
Thank you for taking us with you on your walks,dear Silvia! :hug: Delightful pictures! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise

You just keep giving us great pictures and insights of Vienna life, streets and areas! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for the assurance that the floor of the station isn't too slippery when wet. 
Lovely set from Neubau, Silvia! I particularly like the teacup and the pink dragon detail. 
But this one is my absolute favourite:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 





Skopje/Скопје;151713364 said:


> Great few last sets! :applause: So many lovely corners, places, streets, buildings, shops... So many!


I'm glad you like them, George! Thank you for your nice reply, dear friend! 





Koloman said:


> Lovely sets on the last two sides - love Spittelberg- and St. Ulrichts-Platz-Pictures, since these are among my favourite spots in the City. Your pics are a perfect reminder to take a walk there before winter is coming.
> 
> Also love the Pictures of the two model cars, the pink VW Käfer and the yellow Fiat X1/9 and the angel, holding the "hand grenade".


It makes me happy that I can inspire you for some city walks, Koloman! 
Thank you for your kind comment!
And thank you for identifying the Fiat - I'm not so good in cars! 





Romashka01 said:


> Neubau kay: (especially like _'Romantic Spittelberg'_)
> Thank you for taking us with you on your walks,dear Silvia! :hug: Delightful pictures! :applause:


Thank you so much, dear Roman!  I'm glad you had so much joy with my pics,
especially the Spittelberg!





Patrick Highrise said:


> You just keep giving us great pictures and insights of Vienna life, streets and areas! kay:


Glad you like them, Patrick - thank you very much! 






Why-Why said:


> Thanks for the assurance that the floor of the station isn't too slippery when wet.
> Lovely set from Neubau, Silvia! I particularly like the teacup and the pink dragon detail.
> But this one is my absolute favourite:


Spittelberg - Vienna's little "Los Angeles"... 
Thank you for your nice comment, Nick! 





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! 




_*Around Rathaus*_
_at the Day After the Heat Wave had Broken Down_
_
_
After that long, horrible heat wave it felt so good to have a day again
where we needed a jacket... 













Though the weather was cool, some nice exotic impressions had remained :












The last Jazz Brunch for this year! The "Burgundy Street Jazzband" was playing:












.










Cute little boy dancing :












This man with the straw hat seemed to be everywhere... 












Looking down from a higher point at the scene:












... and at the band:












.










Then strolled around the Rathaus like the tourists did:












Never can resist the beautiful view from Rathaus to Votiv Church:












Some impressions from the backside of Rathaus and my way home:
Modern art and reflections...












.










The big rain from the day before had left nice natural "mirrors" :












.










.










.










The near Autumn threw a little greeting at my feet 












I don't know why there was so much police passing that day (this are only
four cars of about 30! Palais Auersperg in the background) -
Perhaps they were hunting Summer who is on the run. 














Meanwhile the temperatures are going up again - tomorrow we await about
28 degrees Celsius.
The good thing is that now the nights are cooler than during the heat wave...


----------



## Koloman

Love the reflections, especially the first one!


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful shots, Vienna is such a wonderful city, rich in culture and architecture
and thanks Silvia for ever showing us, it's really a pleasing experience to look at them.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna once more, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Glad things have cooled down a little, Silvia.
Love your puddle reflections and of course that yellow maple leaf.


----------



## Christi69

Back from holidays, I caught up your thread: it is full of so many different pictures from close up of so beautiful flowers to panoramas of Vienna's grand or quaint architecture, reflecting the beauty and diversity of Vienna as well as of your own mood. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Leongname

so beautiful updates Silvia! many favourite :cheers: very nice images with reflections! 
Vienna is the best


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more updates, Silvia


----------



## Yellow Fever

My guess its a 1972 model, not 100% sure tho.


----------



## Salazar Rick

Really i missed Vienna :heart::heart: i was off a lot of time of scc :dead: ... is good for me watch once again images of one of my favorite cities in the world. As always your updates are amazing... at this moment really i loved some reflexes in windows how Neubau ... there many beautiful and intereesting things, a really showcase in Vienna streets !!!


greetings dear Silvia kay:


----------



## Koloman

Türkenschanzpark really is amazing! I love the first shot from the last set - again I have to say I absolutely love this year´s flower decoration in Vienna. 
Additionally, I enjoyed the photo of your meal (also love goats cheese) and the BUICK (Electra, maybe 1974?), of course!
Thank you for these beautiful shots!


----------



## Romashka01

Always nice and interesting update (pics and story) :applause: 

some of many favorites: 

https://up.picr.de/33806421po.jpg
https://up.picr.de/33806423vi.jpg
https://up.picr.de/33806429rc.jpg



Thank you, dear Silvia!


----------



## shik2005

Lovely park.


----------



## capricorn2000

Silvia, you never run out of nice artsy photos as you're one with innate talent in photography and creativity and I'm so happy that you share them with us.

these are my faves - I love pomegranite for it's anti-oxidant character and the orchids coz they exude something tropical and warmth.


yansa said:


> _Lovely little fruit:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _In a small glass vitrine in the garden they have orchids and carnivores:_


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone who looked in and gave his "like", and thank you so much
for giving your nice comments, dears...
*Jane, Christos, Yellow Fever, Rick, Koloman, Roman, Igor and Robert! 
*

*@Yellow Fever and Koloman: *Thank you for giving thought to the Buick!
I really could not decide which year - it would be great to hear a third opinion,
perhaps from *Eduardo.* I'm really in sorrow now what's happened to him!


* 

Today we'll make a slow walk through the...




*Tiergarten Schoenbrunn*
*(Vienna's old Zoo)*
*
*
Some muddy ponds and the heat gave me kind of a "Bayou feeling"  -
so this music might not be so wrong:


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxeVoRMvlzU*



To be honest, my intention was to get some sensational shots from the
more dangerous of the animals there, for a planned picture story.  But the big cats
didn't show themselves, and many compounds seemed to be deserted.
Maybe it was the heat that made many of the animals seek the shadow
of their stalls and buildings.
But I had some very, very nice meetings that compensated me completely.


Beauty by the wayside:












Sooooooooo tired !! :lol:












And even more tired! 












So cute: The couple lying side by side in the shadow of a tree... 












Another beauty by the wayside:












I didn't see one of the big cats, but near their big compound I had the pleasure
to get a shot from another fierce predator  - a spider eating it's big "packed lunch":












Eye in eye with the elephant:












A young monkey...












... and the monkey mother with her child:












Oh this was such a nice guy... 












Look at his long, long lashes... 












... and his "dinosaur feet"! 












In his big compound he has a pond with a wonderful blue water lily:












Other ponds caught my attention - here a very colourful spot:












Suddenly a noise in the water! A kind of fight - the water splashed...
I came nearer and am lucky now to present you a little 



*Frog Album *











.










Two of them! 













.










At last a perfect beauty. 

Isn't nature phantastic?












I hope to see the more dangerous animals next time and then you get a little
Zoo "disaster movie" (better: picture story).


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, this is another great story! I am glad you were be able go out of this nightmare to resume your enchanting strolls in Vienna secrets and beauties!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots of the hippos, Silvia, and love those detailed images of that very world-weary hornbill.


----------



## Leongname

so nice, Silvia :applause:
the flowers, the frogs and ofcourse the pterodactil's legs :lol:


----------



## yansa

Thanks for your nice "likings"! 





Christi69 said:


> Dear Silvia, this is another great story! I am glad you were be able go out of this nightmare to resume your enchanting strolls in Vienna secrets and beauties!


Thank you very much, Christi - I'm glad you like my latest update! 
The darker stories for me were no nightmare, to make them was like enjoying
a good mystery thriller. 





christos-greece said:


> ^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you again, Christos! 






Why-Why said:


> Great shots of the hippos, Silvia, and love those detailed images of that very world-weary hornbill.


Thank you, Nick! 
This hornbill had a personality. I think we quickly would get friends if I had him at home. 






Leongname said:


> so nice, Silvia :applause:
> the flowers, the frogs and ofcourse the pterodactil's legs :lol:


Thank you, Leon! 
Haha, yes, I think this guy can give some unpleasant kicks when he has a bad day! :lol:


*


*Circus Roncalli*
at Rathausplatz


This is a song by a star of my childhood, Lys Assia. She sings about her father,
who was a great circus artist:


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzFBguqC_bE*



The place at daylight:













Nice flower decoration of the gastronomy:












Lovely circus flair:












.










Coming a little nearer:












Some details:












.










.










Exotic flair:












Nice gastronomy car:












Nicely decorated gastronomy waiting for the evening guests:












Had seen the tent out of the tram - it attracted me, so I decided for this little visit. 












.










The photographers


----------



## paul62

:applause::applause::applause: A nice mix of different stuff. 
I particularly like this one.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Interesting art, but definitively the "stones with soul" are my favorite. kay:


----------



## shik2005

The Black Cat!


----------



## ukiyo

I didn't leave a comment on the previous set of photos because even though you love frogs, I have a frog phobia 

Hey how common is it to hear classical music in Vienna? It's my dream to go there and listen to a Mahler or Bruckner symphony.


----------



## yansa

ukiyo said:


> I didn't leave a comment on the previous set of photos because even though you love frogs, I have a frog phobia


Oh, I'm sorry that you had to see so many of them in my update, ukiyo! 

Next time when I post a frog pic I will give a warning before. 
I should do that again also when posting spiders - so many people have
a spider phobia...




ukiyo said:


> Hey how common is it to hear classical music in Vienna? It's my dream to go there and listen to a Mahler or Bruckner symphony.


Some say Vienna is the world's capital of classical music, so there are very
many possibilities to hear this kind of music here - sometimes even for free:
The nice opera and concert films every summer at Rathausplatz and the
"Summer Night Concert" in Schoenbrunn Park are good examples.


----------



## capricorn2000

I love how you annotate your series of beautiful photos Silvia, they're really give me 
pleasure while reading them and looking at the photos at the same time.
Also, I like the varied photo sets, the old fashioned circus with its vintage food truck,
the art exhibits at the fence and I'm into Sabina Smiljanic - oh I wish I can have those 3 
on the lower left corner and the street musicians- I love the sound of the sax.
nice weather there I suppose and obviously, you're having lots of fun.


----------



## yansa

Many thanks to you all for liking! 





Skopje/Скопје;152330148 said:


> Interesting art, but definitively the "stones with soul" are my favorite. kay:





shik2005 said:


> The Black Cat!


Thank you for telling me your favourites, *George* and *Igor!* 






capricorn2000 said:


> I love how you annotate your series of beautiful photos Silvia, they're really give me
> pleasure while reading them and looking at the photos at the same time.
> Also, I like the varied photo sets, the old fashioned circus with its vintage food truck,
> the art exhibits at the fence and I'm into Sabina Smiljanic - oh I wish I can have those 3
> on the lower left corner and the street musicians- I love the sound of the sax.
> nice weather there I suppose and obviously, you're having lots of fun.


I'm glad you have joy with my photos and comments, Robert!
Interesting, my personal favourite (together with the wonderful magic painting
I showed at the beginning) also is by Sabina Smiljanic - the second on the
lower left corner, the portrait of a lady. kay:
Yes, we have summer weather now, but with cooler nights, so it is very 

enjoyable.
I have a lot of pain in my Dystonia neck but nevertheless try to have so
much fun in life as possible.  Not always easy, but photography and this
forum do a lot for my well-being.


Thank you all for your nice comments! 


*
Every year we have two days of "Open House" in Vienna, where the people
can visit buildings (or parts of buildings) which are closed for the public the rest
of the year. I have chosen the...




*Boerse Building*




... at Ringstrasse this time. It was built by *Theophil Hansen* and Carl Tietz
from 1873 - 1877 in Neo-Renaissance style (with a surprise ).
In 1873, when they began building it, *Johann Strauss (Son) *composed
this wonderful waltz which can make you feel the "Viennese soul". 


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8iof-zB6AY*


The visitors were led through the building in groups of 20 people by guides.
We had to wait about 30 minutes before our tour began:













While waiting I enjoyed some entertainment by looking at this nice figures
at the facade of the Boerse. I found it really funny how she lies there and
the little cupid climbs over her behind on her back! :lol:












Inside the builiding at last! And waiting for our female guide. A good beginning -
the entrance room was fabulous:












Nice detail:












A second impression of the entrance hall:












Our group is on her way through the building:












Normally I take time when I take a pic, but our guide had told us at the beginning
that our tour will last about 30 minutes and everybody should try not to
get lost in the big building.  So I had not much time for my shots, most 

of them are snap shots. I tried to do three things at the same time: Take
as many pics as possible, hear what the guide told us, and not get lost. 


A quick shot of the corridor:












Our group climbs up a stair to reach the inner yard. And there we saw the surprise.












I never had thought to find such modern architecture inside this old building!












.










I was so in love with the reflections that I nearly lost my group. 












.










Will be continued!


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely shots as always,


----------



## yansa

_*In Reach Within 10 Minutes From the Mexican Embassy:*_
_*Judenplatz*_
_*
*_
This is one of the few places in Vienna completely car-free! It's very quiet there,
and you are surrounded by fabulous buildings, the impressing Shoa Memorial and
the Lessing statue.






















Gotthold Ephraim Lessing






















* the end *


Will be followed by something very different!
I always want to make a contrast programme.


----------



## Koloman

Very beautiful sets, Yansa!
Judenplatz (as well as its surroundings Kurrentgasse, Drahtgasse, Schulhof etc.) for sure is one of the most beautiful spots in Vienna, and though I am a "car-guy" I have to admit that the total absence of vehicles makes it very peaceful. That square wouldn´t be the same with cars/bikes/trucks all around. Thank you for these beautiful photos!


----------



## Why-Why

So many beautiful shots! That new central IKEA looks a very creative idea. I wonder if it'll work in car-dependent North America. Of course I love those sparrows: they adapt to urban life so easily, and each one has a different personality. But my favourite of the lot is the glass of muscatel at Freyung.


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who visited and liked! 





Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ I love Yellow and gold.


The colours of the sun... 
In one of the next updates we will see yellow roses, so stay tuned! 





Patrick Highrise said:


> And some good beerspots also at and around Judenplatz. 👍🍻


... says our beer expert.  And you are right, Patrick! :cheers:






Koloman said:


> Very beautiful sets, Yansa!
> Judenplatz (as well as its surroundings Kurrentgasse, Drahtgasse, Schulhof etc.) for sure is one of the most beautiful spots in Vienna, and though I am a "car-guy" I have to admit that the total absence of vehicles makes it very peaceful. That square wouldn´t be the same with cars/bikes/trucks all around. Thank you for these beautiful photos!


Thank _you_ for your nice comments, Koloman! 
Yesterday I saw that you also voted for the Vienna tattoo. When I read
the comments there I was astonished that there still exist so many negative 

thoughts about tattoos. I thought this community would have a majority
of young and not so conservative members - obviously I was wrong. 




Why-Why said:


> So many beautiful shots! That new central IKEA looks a very creative idea. I wonder if it'll work in car-dependent North America. Of course I love those sparrows: they adapt to urban life so easily, and each one has a different personality. But my favourite of the lot is the glass of muscatel at Freyung.


Thank you very much, Nick!  I really appreciate your kind comments!


*Bikes in the Streets of Vienna*
*
*
And this music suggestion, of course 








*Indian*


----------



## yansa

*Harley Davidson
*









































Will be continued!


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful beasts, bikes are... Although I hate them in the city.


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> If you like the Vienna tattoo banner, please vote for it.
> Whoever lets stitch Vienna into his arm says a big YES to my beautiful hometown -
> great, @whoever you are! kay:


kay: 
Nice shots by the way.


----------



## yansa

Thanks for visiting and liking! 





shik2005 said:


> Wonderful beasts, bikes are... Although I hate them in the city.


Haha, wonderful beasts - great, I have to remember that! 





Koloman said:


> I was pretty surprised too. I myself don´t have and also think will never have any tattoos, but that doesn´t mean I don´t like people who do have one or more. I sometimes find tattoos even really beautiful. Live and let live, right? And: Never judge someone just by the looks.


I agree with every single word you say, Koloman! kay:






paul62 said:


> kay:
> Nice shots by the way.


Thank you, Paul! 


Some more good music:










*Drag Star*


----------



## yansa

*Various Types*
*
*


----------



## yansa

*Royal Enfield*





















*Royal Enfield*
*
*
I think this is a rare colour, gives the bike something military. 












Saint Francis is delighted. 












* the end * 

Cars are coming after some other updates.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice looking bikes, do you ride ?


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> Nice looking bikes, do you ride ?


Unfortunately not, Hung.
But when I was a teenager I had the chance to take many rides at a bike
sitting behind the driver (rider? sorry for my English, LOL). It was "only" a
Zuendapp, but it was Summer and I was in love with the pretty boy - so
this was very erotic, so near, feeling the warmth of his body, because we
drove over small field roads, so I had a good reason to hold him - for safety reasons... 

Edit: This was such a fine time, I even remember which song we heard:
Rockin' All Over the World by Status Quo.


----------



## Yellow Fever

yansa said:


> Unfortunately not, Hung.
> But when I was a teenager I had the chance to take many rides at a bike
> sitting behind the driver (rider? sorry for my English, LOL). It was "only" a
> Zuendapp, but it was Summer and I was in love with the pretty boy - so
> this was very erotic, so near, feeling the warmth of his body, because we
> drove over small field roads, *so I had a good reason to hold him - for safety reasons... *
> 
> Edit: This was such a fine time, I even remember which song we heard:
> Rockin' All Over the World by Status Quo.


Yeah sure, I believe you!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
The Generali building is so beautiful and elegant.
Judenplatz is a place where I would definitely love to be.
Great bikes!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, also everyone who liked my little Summer-biker-lovestory! 





Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
> The Generali building is so beautiful and elegant.
> Judenplatz is a place where I would definitely love to be.
> Great bikes!


Thank you very much, dear Roberto! 
The elegance and beauty (with the flair of history) of some parts of our Inner City
relaxes me and I always come back there...


*
*@Christos: *Some time ago you wished to see another selfie, and during
preparation of my next update I found one. It's from a warm and windy September day.
As you know I always wear everything (bags...) around my waist, that
releases the ill neck and shoulder muscles. I'm used to this now, and it's
practical too - you have the hands free for photography. 













My next updates will show people in Vienna. 
By the way, I still love this song, and I know I will love Rock music still when 

I'm 80 (should I reach that age). :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear yansa, finally I could see all your updates since page 228 till here, and so many things to remember! Enjoyed very much your "Mystery Stories", with perfect combination of images and texts - very atmospheric and in conditions to be published (you should think about this  ). The Art Exposition in that glasshouse (cannot remember the german name you used for plants that don't enjoy hot temperatures, but need to stay in glassy places like that) had very good shots; otherwise, loved all flowers and natural life (frogs included - my mother had little sculptures of frogs to give good luck, people here believe this) in almost all pages, specially the roses (my father's favorite flower).

The Boerse Building is other viennese masterpiece, I do enjoy buildings from late XIXth Century and early XXth Century (the Golden Age of Details, as I said somewhere here in your thread), and the vicinaty of newer constructions, or modern interiors in that building, added a lot of interest 

I remember a shopwindow with model cars, including a pinky VW bug (we call it "fusca" in Brazil), and I'm sure you remembered me when doing these photographs, thanks for the gift kay:

The Belvedere is lovely even on hot days (very hot, as you mentioned), so spacious! I do enjoy public places like it, and try to stay as much as possible on similar ones here - but under the shadow of a tree, because the sun is very strong each summer in Rio.

Loved your selfies on the silver parts of motorbykes above, and in fact you made many many artistic shots on last pages: you could do expositions with OpenlyJane and more talented SSC forists, as we can see 

More to remember, hope to say more when possible, and thanks for sharing your creativity with us kay:

PS: for the "more to remember" comments, cannot forget your necklaces strolling in Vienna


----------



## Sydlicious

I love gold, especially when used on architecture - they have just built a new convention centre in Melbourne which is completely gold - guess where I like hanging out  thanks for your lovely stories and pics. If only I could find the time to write something with my updates but sadly not.


----------



## yansa

Your visits and likes are very appreciated, thank you all for that! :cheers:





openlyJane said:


> Nice little motorcycle remembrance...very sensual.


Thank you, Jane.  Yes, these days were full of excitement.  It's a great time
this time before you have the first "real relationship"...





Eduarqui said:


> Dear yansa, finally I could see all your updates since page 228 till here, and so many things to remember! Enjoyed very much your "Mystery Stories", with perfect combination of images and texts - very atmospheric and in conditions to be published (you should think about this  ). The Art Exposition in that glasshouse (cannot remember the german name you used for plants that don't enjoy hot temperatures, but need to stay in glassy places like that) had very good shots; otherwise, loved all flowers and natural life (frogs included - my mother had little sculptures of frogs to give good luck, people here believe this) in almost all pages, specially the roses (my father's favorite flower).
> 
> The Boerse Building is other viennese masterpiece, I do enjoy buildings from late XIXth Century and early XXth Century (the Golden Age of Details, as I said somewhere here in your thread), and the vicinaty of newer constructions, or modern interiors in that building, added a lot of interest
> 
> I remember a shopwindow with model cars, including a pinky VW bug (we call it "fusca" in Brazil), and I'm sure you remembered me when doing these photographs, thanks for the gift kay:
> 
> The Belvedere is lovely even on hot days (very hot, as you mentioned), so spacious! I do enjoy public places like it, and try to stay as much as possible on similar ones here - but under the shadow of a tree, because the sun is very strong each summer in Rio.
> 
> Loved your selfies on the silver parts of motorbykes above, and in fact you made many many artistic shots on last pages: you could do expositions with OpenlyJane and more talented SSC forists, as we can see
> 
> More to remember, hope to say more when possible, and thanks for sharing your creativity with us kay:
> 
> PS: for the "more to remember" comments, cannot forget your necklaces strolling in Vienna


Happy to see you here again, dear Eduardo! 
Thank you for seeing so much stuff you missed during your absence, and 

it's always interesting to read about your thougts and impressions about what you saw! 

Of course I thought of you when I detected those model cars. 
I often think of friends when I see something from which I know that they love it.
Thank you also for remembering my necklaces! 
I think the German word you searched for is "Kalthaus"?

Please have a little patience with me answering your recent messages!





32Blocks said:


> I love gold, especially when used on architecture - they have just built a new convention centre in Melbourne which is completely gold - guess where I like hanging out  thanks for your lovely stories and pics. If only I could find the time to write something with my updates but sadly not.


Thank you very much, Syd! 
Mister Goldfinger... *sing* 
Perhaps in the future you will find more time to write comments to your updates -
I'm always interested in the pics and in the texts of my mates as well.


I wish you all a nice weekend and will continue now with pics of people.
I don't have so many of them, but enough to show a little collection. 


_*People in Vienna's Streets*_
I think this is a wonderful song listening to while walking the streets, and
of course I will also show boys, not only girls.


----------



## yansa

This woman seems to love to be watched, because there exist hundreds of more privat benches
in Schoenbrunn Garden, but she choose one directly in front of a cafe garden
which is crowded most of the time. 












Posing for a photo at Albertina Rampe with the Opera in the background:












I photographed her photographer, and another woman detected this and smiled :












Will be continued later!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking! 





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you for your kind comment, Christos! 


Let's continue:
At the Albertina stairs













Tourists coming to Albertina












Another photographer is "shooting back" 












Big jam between Stephansplatz and Rotenturmstrasse












He seems to be attached to her...


----------



## yansa

What a charming styled lady! 






















Two students (University is near) and Votiv Church in the background:












The sun coming through the fog at Ringstrasse:












Using the stairs...












... because the escalator is under repair:











Will be continued another day!


----------



## ukiyo

yansa said:


> What a charming styled lady!


From that angle she looks Japanese


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, I love the last picture of 4769, with the statue of a naked man next to an empty pram, as if he had forgotten to dress before going out with his child, or if his clothes and the child strangely disappeared during the stroll, with the two persons sitting on the bank not noticing anything!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia and well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 





ukiyo said:


> From that angle she looks Japanese


Or French maybe? 
By the way, I love how the Japanese are dressed when visiting Vienna -
much more fashion daring, individual and with better sense of humour than the Viennese people. kay:





Christi69 said:


> Dear Silvia, I love the last picture of 4769, with the statue of a naked man next to an empty pram, as if he had forgotten to dress before going out with his child, or if his clothes and the child strangely disappeared during the stroll, with the two persons sitting on the bank not noticing anything!


Dear Christi, I agree with you, that is a pic that makes the phantasy work.  

Thank you so much for your nice comments! 






christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia and well done :cheers:


Thank you very much for your nice comment, Christos! 


_*Visitors in Vienna's Museum of Natural History*_

Among monsters 























Not only the collections of the museum are worth a visit, but also the nice rooms
with paintings, and the historic wooden furniture:


----------



## yansa

More music for walking through Vienna 








7th district












Crossing Ringstrasse near the MAK:












Taking pics near the Palm- and Butterfly House in Burggarten:












A little rest near Albertina 












Visitors inside Saint Stephen's Cathedral:












Throwing shadows at Stephansplatz 












Will be continued...


----------



## Yellow Fever

Love the street scene pix, you sure know where to take photos.


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent update! thank you very much Silvia! 

_'People in Vienna's Streets'_ kay: (especially this one ) more please!  

lovely , one of many favorites!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great sets of people in the city, dear Silvia!
The people of Vienna seem to enjoy their city a lot
It could not be otherwise; Vienna is a wonderful city.
Very interesting set of the Museum of Natural History.
And what can I say about the beautiful architecture of the city? Wow!


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful updates, Silvia! Lovely interiors, warm and kind street scenes :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dear friends, for liking! 





Yellow Fever said:


> Love the street scene pix, you sure know where to take photos.


I'm glad you like them. Thank you for your kind comment, Hung! 





Romashka01 said:


> Excellent update! thank you very much Silvia!
> 
> _'People in Vienna's Streets'_ kay: (especially this one ) more please!
> 
> lovely , one of many favorites!


Thank you very much, dear Roman! :hug:
Earlier this day I had the chance to see your updates quickly - I'm really
looking forward to the moment when I have the time to enjoy your wonderful
pics calmly, perhaps with a glass sparkling wine. 





Gratteciel said:


> Great sets of people in the city, dear Silvia!
> The people of Vienna seem to enjoy their city a lot
> It could not be otherwise; Vienna is a wonderful city.
> Very interesting set of the Museum of Natural History.
> And what can I say about the beautiful architecture of the city? Wow!


Thanks a lot for your kind comment, dear Roberto! 
Yes, I believe that most of the people are glad to live here, although 

especially the Viennese are said to be grumbling or complaining most of the time... 
The Museum of Natural History has something very charming old-fashioned,
but nevertheless it's a modern museum.




shik2005 said:


> Wonderful updates, Silvia! Lovely interiors, warm and kind street scenes :applause:


Thank you for your kind comment, dear Igor - very appreciated! 




_*People in Vienna's Streets (end)*_

The man with the big horn... 
Leader of a group of - I think of some Slavic country - tourists in Schoenbrunn. 














Old street in the Inner City:












Two impressions of Spittelberg (with pedestrians):






















Near Opera: Walking the dog












Biker at Waehringer Street:












Ringstrasse near Hotel Marriott: Viennese in various vehicles, waiting for the
traffic light to turn green. 












* the end * 

(but will be continued from time to time)


Next: Roses? Preparations for Nationalfeiertag? Collection of nice store windows?
We will see...


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Cute scooters and love that white antique looking car.


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Cute scooters and love that white antique looking car.


Thank you, Hung! 
Tourists are carried around in these antique looking cars, as well as in Fiakers,
or even in Rikschas.


----------



## Yellow Fever

In Canada, they use the horse carriages like this one in Victoria, the capital of our province.


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> In Canada, they use the horse carriages like this one in Victoria, the capital of our province.


 Ah, same as in Vienna, only with one horse!
By the way, here the politicians are discussing to ban the Fiakers from the 1st district...


----------



## capricorn2000

nice set of photos at street levels, and I particularly like the museum with the displays of fossils.
yes I turned on Fats Domino while browsing your beautiful photos and which also reminded me of him singing "Blueberry Hill"
Likewise, I like the mix of transpo but specifically like the vintage car.
thanks Silvia for these photos that are really enlivening....have a good one.


yansa said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever

yansa said:


> Ah, same as in Vienna, *only with one horse!*
> By the way, here the politicians are discussing to ban the Fiakers from the 1st district...


How many horses do you need to pull you? Lol


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dear friends! 





capricorn2000 said:


> nice set of photos at street levels, and I particularly like the museum with the displays of fossils.
> yes I turned on Fats Domino while browsing your beautiful photos and which also reminded me of him singing "Blueberry Hill"
> Likewise, I like the mix of transpo but specifically like the vintage car.
> thanks Silvia for these photos that are really enlivening....have a good one.


Fats Domino had many charming songs - I owe a CD by him. 
These vintage cars are very photogenic indeed!
Thank you very much for your kind comment, Robert, and enjoy your day! 





Yellow Fever said:


> How many horses do you need to pull you? Lol


If I think of a little carriage where only I am sitting in, there maybe a Bernhardiner dog 

would be enough to pull me... :lol:
Back to the horses: Only a carriage drawn by two horses in Vienna has the right
to call itself a Fiaker. The ones with one horse are called "Einspaenner" here. 
(By the way, there also exists a coffee which is called Einspaenner. )
One more pic of a Fiaker, because maybe their time in Vienna's Inner City
is running out... (and I must say that the concerns of the animal rights activists are not so wrong...):













*** 



*Some Impressions Around...*
*Vienna National Holiday*
*
*
*The Weekend Before the National Holiday*
*which will be at the 26th of October*
*
*
This lovesong by Austrian singer and songwriter Reinhard Fendrich is one
of several "secret National Anthems" of Austria - it's a lovesong for his home country:








Haha! What's going on here? 
This weekend there was the "Game City" event in our Town Hall, where
interested visitors (mostly schoolkids) could test the latest video games
and also take part in contests.
(You will see some more impressions from the nice place decoration another time.)












While in Volksgarden the leaves slowly fall from the trees...












... while the last roses of the year are blossoming there (I will show you much
more another time!)...












... while Vienna's perhaps most beautiful "naked man statue" seems to enjoy
his place in front of the silhouette of the Inner City... 












... there are first signs that our Bundesheer (name for our Army) has "entered"
some parts of the town and preparations for the great day are going on.
We will see them soon!
Walking from Burggarten to Heldenplatz the Austrian colours are greeting us -
the Town Hall tower in the background.


----------



## yansa

*The Days Before*
*Austria's National Holiday*
*
*
At Heldenplatz the drivers of those nice oldtimers are waiting for guests to show them round*. 
*In the background we can see first tents that will be used
at 26th of October:












They have erected big information boards at Heldenplatz which tell us interesting details
about the history of our country.












Here you can see one example, an old political map showing "Oesterreich-Ungarn"
in the year 1913 (time of Monarchy still). It's important to understand the
psyche of the Austrians to know that today's Austria is the tiny remains of 

what was once a big Empire. 












Behind Pink we can detect first discreet signs that the Bundesheer is here and
that there will interesting things going on during the following days. 













I already have some pics of two helicopters, several tanks and other military vehicles - and soldiers.  So please stay tuned! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Some nice impressions, Silvia. The backstreets of _Spittelberg_ look charming.


----------



## yansa

Many thanks for liking! 





openlyJane said:


> Some nice impressions, Silvia. The backstreets of _Spittelberg_ look charming.


Thank you very much, Jane (and Koloman)! 


*Some More Preparations for...*
*Austria's National Holiday*
*
*
Bundesheer at Ringstrasse:























Near Burgtheater:












And may I introduce the great "Manitou" to you? 






















Next we'll go to Heldenplatz and see helicopters and more.


----------



## yansa

*Heldenplatz*











Yes, some women too are interested in helicopters! kay:












I had to go back some steps to get all of the big Blackhawk (Sikorsky) on my pic:












What a nice behind! kay:
(The second behind was incidentally! :lol












The second helicopter in really nice camouflage pattern and colours! kay:












And from backside:












We will see them helicopters again, and many more nice things. Stay tuned! 



(By the way - meanwhile wind velocity in Vienna at Jubilaeumswarte 103 km/h...)


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos, and thank you all for liking! 


*More Heldenplatz*

Heroes at Heldenplatz (= Heroes Place) 













Men at work 













What an imposing rotor!






















Closely-guarded 












I strolled around between the parked cars and thought, hm, for sure they will
have enough to drink in the tents during this event. 












Love the horses at Heldenplatz (and played more than a little with this picture... ):












Next we will look what the Bundesheer shows around Burgtheater.
(Wind velocity at Vienna's Jubilaeumswarte meanwhile 124 km/h! Will we fly away this night? )


----------



## Yellow Fever

Didn't know you are interested in military machinery, me too, especially the fighter jets.


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> Didn't know you are interested in military machinery, me too, especially the fighter jets.


My love are helicopters, also the non-millitary. But I have a general interest
in the military world, without being a war-lover. 

And - hold your hat! - I'm interested in handguns, especially pistols. 
And in Martial Arts too.



*
Slowly we are walking from Heldenplatz through the autumnal Volksgarden
to Burgtheater:























We find the Burgtheater surrounded by soldiers and tanks :
































Will be continued!
(Now rain is pouring down - I hope that storm and rain will cease in the afternoon!)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beautiful yellow roses and maple leaf.


----------



## Sydlicious

Spittelberg is stunning, love it - probably where I would be living  Thanks for all the men in uniform  as always, a very interesting and fabulous set of pics :hug:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone who looked in and liked! 





Yellow Fever said:


> Beautiful yellow roses and maple leaf.


Thank you very much, Hung! 
Later on today I will show more roses.





32Blocks said:


> Spittelberg is stunning, love it - probably where I would be living


Spittelberg gives you the feeling of living in a little Biedermeier town or even
in a village - nontheless it's centrally located, has good traffic connections
and you find nice shopping places nearby. kay:





32Blocks said:


> Thanks for all the men in uniform


My pleasure! 





32Blocks said:


> as always, a very interesting and fabulous set of pics :hug:


Thank you, Syd! :hug:


*
First some more men in uniform... 
OMG, did the General run into my pic? :lol:























Some details






















Love this one, for aesthetical reasons:












For those who are not so interested in tanks, soldiers and pistols  I'll do some
flowers next for a nice change.


----------



## Yellow Fever

No female soldiers?


----------



## yansa

In between a little Volksgarden...
_*Rose Album*_
and one of the songs written for eternity:








Is it the near Winter that makes the Autumn roses to the most beautiful of the year?


















































































Next some military stuff again. 


Wish you all a nice day!


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> No female soldiers?



We have some, and in the following days I'll try to catch some of them.
Will be not so easy for me, please don't be disappointed if I don't have the luck
to get some of them on my pics.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beautiful roses, they are my favorite flowers.


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> Beautiful roses, they are my favorite flowers.


Thank you, Hung! I do love roses too. But I have so many favourites among
the flowers, I could fill an A4 page with their names. 


Thank you all for liking! 


I hope you all don't mind the little "military picture overload" I do here around
our National Holiday.  The Bundesheer will stay until Sunday, then you will be over it! 


_*Some Little Observations Around Burgtheater*_











































It's nearly like standing under the Christmas Tree... 










































*@Hung: *I have a female soldier, but she will come tomorrow in the part "Best of".


----------



## yansa

Katarzyna!  I'm happy to see you in my thread! Feel welcome and thank you for liking! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

So you are the middle one of the three shadows.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed 

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Wow, I had a lot of catching up to do! Motorbikes, roses, helicopters ... a fantastic mixture of subjects treated with your usual warmth and humour. My absolute favourite set is the funny, surreal one starting with the pink rabbits at #4769, and including the workmen and the caryatids and the nude guy with the stroller. Brilliant!


----------



## Sydlicious

yansa said:


> Spittelberg gives you the feeling of living in a little Biedermeier town or even
> in a village - nontheless it's centrally located, has good traffic connections
> and you find nice shopping places nearby. kay: Thank you, Syd! :hug:


Definitely my kind of neighbourhood - I live in the city centre of Melbourne and I haven't owned a car for 5 years, I love walking everywhere, cycling and using the trams - I hardly ever venture out of the inner-city so I will be very happy in Spittelberg


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and liking! :cheers:





Yellow Fever said:


> So you are the middle one of the three shadows.


Yeah... - may I introduce myself? I'm the second shadow from left. 





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed
> 
> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Again thank you very much, Christos! 





Why-Why said:


> Wow, I had a lot of catching up to do! Motorbikes, roses, helicopters ... a fantastic mixture of subjects treated with your usual warmth and humour. My absolute favourite set is the funny, surreal one starting with the pink rabbits at #4769, and including the workmen and the caryatids and the nude guy with the stroller. Brilliant!


Thank you, Nick, that's very kind of you! 






32Blocks said:


> Definitely my kind of neighbourhood - I live in the city centre of Melbourne and I haven't owned a car for 5 years, I love walking everywhere, cycling and using the trams - I hardly ever venture out of the inner-city so I will be very happy in Spittelberg


Would definitely be your kind of living area, Syd! kay:
I also need no car - most of the time I'm using the tram (prefer it to the Underground,
because from the tram you can see so much more. )
And of course I am a big walker. 


*
For today's special occasion a big update. 
Most of the pics are from yesterday, and there will follow more later on.


_*Austrian National Holiday (1)*_
_*
*_











Oh, and some music... - one more of Austria's "secret National Anthems":


















Here's your female soldier, *@Hung*. 
And wow... - member of such a special unit like the Militaerstreife!
Tough woman! kay:












Charming: Asian tourist riding the Militaerstreife bike. 













"Blackhawk" helicopter at Heldenplatz:






















Before making a "ride" through the air on the rope:












Little test driver 












Yesterday's sky was wonderful...






















Standing near this martial looking guys I felt like in a film scene... 












Day of the Flag(s) - Minoritenplatz:












The 25th was the day where the Bundesheer especially had invited the schoolkids for a visit:












Austrian soldiers:
































And one of the OEAMTC rescue helicopters:












Will be continued later!


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^Cool but I'm expecting to see female soldiers like this... 












This bike looks more like an ordinary street bike.


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^Cool but I'm expecting to see female soldiers like this...


I knew that you expected something like this. 
Austria's Army for sure has very attractive women (like the one I showed here),
but sorry, our Bundesheer doesn't need "Pinups". 
We need soldiers (male and female) who know to do their job.




Yellow Fever said:


> This bike looks more like an ordinary street bike.


It's a strong Kawasaki in the Austrian colours, and every bike just is as good
as it's driver (rider? ).
What did you expect? Arnold Schwarzenegger at a futuristic machine? :lol:

I'm sure they doing a good job with this bike in Austria.
Here is a link to a nice picture. Do the men riding these Kawasaki look like they are joking? :gunz::devil: 


http://www.bundesheer.at/misc/image...jpg&blnSlideshow=0&intPercentage=0&blnFremd=0


Why so critical especially at this topic?
I think there are lots of nice pics to find in this update. 


I'll be on my way soon and am sure I will have a wonderful day. 
Bye bye!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Silly me, you're absolutely right, I was thinking the military still using the old green bikes like those in the WW2. Lol


----------



## yansa

_*Austrian National Holiday (2)*_
_*
*_
This friendly, good looking member of the Justizwache was so nice to pose for a pic kay:












Today a great sky again: The small shining coloured spot right from the sun
(in that "hole in the clouds") is a so called parhelion or sundog. 













Who would not fall in love with this a little sad looking, cute dog? 












The recruits during their swearing-in:












Because of the crowd it was hard to see something, but there was a video screen:












Cool! 












Many families with little kids were among the visitors:












Beauty of a weapon...












Some visitors were having a lunch, and many nice balloons in form of helicopters
or unicorns could be seen:






















Fine weather - the people enjoyed the event:












We change from Heldenplatz to the area around Burgtheater with view to Townhall:

































I'm still not sure if it's positive to bring kids so early in contact with weapons.












^^ The Bundesheer of course hopes to awake a dream in the young boy's
(and now also girl's) hearts and to get them as professional soldiers later on. 


Nice colours at Townhall Place where all the emergency and rescue organisations
showed their activities:


----------



## capricorn2000

I'm all impressed with the show of the military and the armed forces and those state-of-the art hardwares.
thanks Silvia for these photos that really got me quite interested to look at them - the manpower 
and again those sophisticated guns/ammos and modern tanks/copters.


----------



## yansa

capricorn2000 said:


> I'm all impressed with the show of the military and the armed forces and those state-of-the art hardwares.
> thanks Silvia for these photos that really got me quite interested to look at them - the manpower
> and again those sophisticated guns/ammos and modern tanks/copters.


Thank you for your kind comment, Robert! :hug:
I'm glad you found so many things that were of interest for you! 



Thank you also for coming in and liking, *George!*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Love that dog. its so cute!


----------



## Romashka01

Great update, dear Silvia!! :applause:

Thank you for this photo reportage and congratulations!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 


*Dear Robert, *answer to your comment is on the previous page!





Yellow Fever said:


> Love that dog. its so cute!


Thank you!





Romashka01 said:


> Great update, dear Silvia!! :applause:
> 
> Thank you for this photo reportage and congratulations!


Thank you very much for your kind reply and congratulations, dear Roman! 


* 

Something complete different:


_*"Be inspired and think forward"*_
_*Sculptures at Wollzeile*_
_*
*_
It's so nice when you walk the town and suddenly meet art where you didn't expect it. 














My heart made a jump when I saw this place :
































Detail:












People loved this friendly sculpture and it was my favourite too.












Will be continued later!


----------



## openlyJane

In what ways does Vienna still surprise and delight you, Silvia?


----------



## yansa

Thank you for visiting and liking, Jane and Steve! 





openlyJane said:


> In what ways does Vienna still surprise and delight you, Silvia?


A very good question, Jane!
Vienna often surprises me in the way that places where I've been a thousand times before -
like the Schoenbrunn or Belvedere complex with their gardens, or the Inner City -
always show themselves in a new light, changing weather conditions, the other visitors,
suddenly a new detail around a corner which I never had detected before...
At the other hand it's exciting that for me Vienna still hides so many places
that wait to be discovered. 


I'm delighted by the extraordiny various and numerous possibilities to enjoy art
in this city, and while in some museums the visit can get really expensive, 

at the other hand there are so many events for free, so that everybody has
the chance to take part in the cultural life of the city.


A special delight are the big parks in Vienna, and more green brought by Vienna Woods
that reaches into parts of the city (with vineyards in between and lovely little "villages").


And I love the touch of Monarchy and history that lies over the city, while
at the same time skyscrapers are built and modernity in many aspects can be found.


Vienna for me has the ideal size: No big "moloch" where you can get lost,
but big enough to have everything that characterizes a metropole. 


Let's continue with the open air exhibition, which was such a nice surprise for me! 

































Also very interesting: Some sculptures by Chinese artists!






















Detail:












Looking down the stairs:












More to follow later!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers: :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dear visitors and likers! 





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers: :applause:


Thank you, Christos, that's very nice of you! 



Art from China:

































Ikarus:






















And a lady in motion:
































Last part will follow.


----------



## yansa

Haha, a little foretaste of Halloween... 












For me this is at the borderline to Kitsch - I like it anyway.
































What is your favourite sculpture?


----------



## openlyJane

I think I like the first two sculptures best of all. The marble torso, and the Chinese sculpture assembled out of banknotes?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I like the one titled "Wächter der Zeit". Google Translate says that the translation would be: Guardian of the time. Is it correct? Anyway, I like it. There is something dark about it.


----------



## falp6

Great updates Yansa! :applause: Lovely art exhibition kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Arts from China are interesting.


----------



## shik2005

My choice is Naked Nike


----------



## Gratteciel

As usual, you delight us with a great update, dear Silvia.
Vienna is without doubt a beautiful and very dynamic city. That's how I like cities.
The Blackhawk and the other helicopters are really impressive and your photos are fantastic
The set of roses is wonderful and relaxing.
By the way, congratulations on the Austrian National Holiday.
This time, my absolute favorites were the sculptures at Wollzeile
Thank you very much for sharing all this with us, dear friend!


----------



## yansa

*Jane, George, falp, Hung, Igor *and *Roberto, *thank you very much
for your kind comments and for telling me about your favourites! 

Thanks to all who looked in and liked! 





Skopje/Скопје;153591896 said:


> I like the one titled "Wächter der Zeit". Google Translate says that the translation would be: Guardian of the time. *Is it correct?* Anyway, I like it. There is something dark about it.


Yes, George, the translation you found is correct.
And it has something dark, for sure... - I know a second figure by this artist
which is sitting at the ground - it's even darker than the standing one. 


Let's continue with one of Vienna's big parks, the...


_*Stadtpark*_
_*
*_
This park is situated between Parkring and Heumarkt, has 65.000 m2 and is
laid out in the style of the English landscape garden. We will see many details
of a visit at a quite cold and windy day. 



Music for all who like to listen:








My favourite song these days. Also a very good video! kay:





Not far from one of the park's entrances: The Beethoven Monument













Detail of the Otto Wagner Underground Station "Stadtpark":












A little tropical flair at this cold day...












Building and garden of the "Stadtgarten Direktion" - a Jugendstil Villa from 1906/07 by Spiel / Huebner:












Together with some other heroes  at this cold day, I sat - wrapped into a blanket -
in the garden of a Stadtpark restaurant (it was their last open day of the year)
and enjoyed a wonderful Gulasch soup kay:












The Stadtpark has a "Chinesische Schoenfrucht" (Callicarpa giraldii) with beautiful violet berries:












Several continuations will follow.


----------



## yansa

A loving couple near Wienfluss (the river runs through Stadtpark):












Sunsparks at the water of Wienfluss:












Bridge detail
("Let your love shine..." *sing* )












An eyecatcher: The art installation "Stage Set" by Donald Judd!
(A little child is lying on the ground - this wasn't so dramatically as it looks here. )












Clear and bright colours by Donald Judd:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! Have a nice evening! 


Lantern detail near Wienfluss and leaves in Autumn colours:













Bridge detail 












A wild corner under the bridge:












Woman taking pics of the last flowers of this year:












And I did the same. 
































One last part still to come.


----------



## yansa

The Johann Strauss Monument in front of Autumnal trees:












Strauss Monument, detail:












The strong colours of Autumn:






















Leaving Stadtpark through one of it's several gates, here we stand at Ringstrasse
in front of Hotel Marriott:












Velocity (Ringstrasse):












* the end *
(I plan posting some views over the city from the North tower of Saint Stephens at foggy conditions next...)


----------



## openlyJane

I'm very impressed that so many flowers are still in bloom.


----------



## Leongname

a lovely update with many autumn colourful flowers, Silvia! 
very beautiful outside exhibition at Vienna art fair. this bright - pink sculpture reminded me art by Niki de Saint Phalle.
a nice and impressive shot: https://up.picr.de/34210329ia.jpg

p.s. I see you changed your mind


----------



## Koloman

Beautiful updates...great colours on the pic with the lantern and the autumn leaves, always in love with the Strauss-Denkmal, and that Gulaschsuppe...looks just delicious!


----------



## Why-Why

Fabulous set from Stadtpark! Special commendations for the Beethoven statue, the Otto Wagner detail, the Gulaschsuppe, the purple asters, and first prize to the image of the "wild corner" with its stunning colour contrasts:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone who came in and liked! :cheers:
Welcome to my thread, *Dr.Luay*! 


Dears *Jane, Leon, Koloman *and *Nick,* I'm always happy to read your
nice comments - thank you very much!  





Leongname said:


> p.s. I see you changed your mind


My comment to this pic was just about "I'm still not sure if it's good to bring
children so early in contact with weapons." 
Thank you all for your nice words! 


_*View From the North Tower of Saint Stephens Cathedral*_
_at a foggy morning_
_
_
I made the pictures look like old photographies, just for fun.
The Giant Wheel in Prater in the dense morning fog:













Flak Tower:












Roof landscape, the sun is coming through:












More and more the sun was coming through:






















Next we will see some impressions from inside the cathedral.


----------



## yansa

After coming down from the tower I did shots inside the cathedral.
Here is some music - Gregorianic Choral - by the monks of monastery Heiligenkreuz
in Lower Austria:








In the video you can see the old Cistercian cloister church.




















































Next we will see a few impressions from Grinzing cemetery - old chapel "monsters" for Halloween.


----------



## yansa

*Patrick,* thank you for being the first to give a "like"! :cheers:


Today I visited the *Grinzing Cemetery *and found some lovely figures (gargoyles)
at two of the chapels. As you will see, the one chapel is renovated and the
figure in good condition. Sadly the other chapel seems so neglected and the
two animal figures at the roof are crumbling...


Today is *Halloween, *so let's have some scary music 






































At one gravestone I found a mystic group of words that also can be found in magical books:












Happy Halloween to all! :cheers: 


Tomorrow more of Grinzing cemetery.


----------



## openlyJane

What a fabulous editing tool that is......


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> What a fabulous editing tool that is......


Thank you, Jane! 
I used "PhotoScape" for that.


----------



## Leongname

very nice!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you very much for nice commenting, dears *Jane *and *Leon! 
*


*Grinzing Cemetery -*
*
*
goes back to the year 1830, is situated in the center of the 19th district Doebling,
and has 45.265 m2. Many well known people (artists, politicians...) are buried there.


The short way over the street with the funny name "An den langen Luessen"
leading up from Grinzing Alley to the cemetery is quite beautiful - we can see
that this is an upper class living area:












The cemetery itself has many atmospheric corners, and I want to show you some of them.


----------



## yansa

I had the impression that this beautiful grave is going to be vacated:






















One of the undertakers passed me by after a funeral. He gave me a smile
and I smiled back.  He looked so tired - his job is not the easiest...












Nice view... Did I mention that I love cemetery figures and lanterns? 












All in all this cemetery is very well kept, and it's nice to stroll along the historic graves and monuments.












October and November are good times for cemetery visits. Maybe the best.












Will be continued later (or another day)!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely!! thank you,dear Silvia! :applause: More pics,please!


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Happy Birthday, Silvia; i wish you the best :hug:
> 
> btw, great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you for everything, Christos! :hug:





Leongname said:


> Happy Birthday Silvia! Best wishes to you!


What a wonderful pic! Thank you so much for your nice wishes, Leon! 





shik2005 said:


> Best wishes to you, dear Silvia!


Wonderful red glowing blossoms! Thank you so much, dear Igor! 





Skopje/Скопје;153835612 said:


> Happy birthday from me, too!


Thank you for your kind wish, George! 
Such a warm and friendly atmosphere in this forum, and so nice mates! :cheers:


My "Thank-you-pics" for all who thought of me these days:
A deep Red is a good colour for brightening up November days. 


Here a red Vespa...













... and here a red rose, both in front of the old Minorites Church:












I had so much to do (and also to face some problems) in real life the last days,
so that at the moment I have not so much time for Internet as usual. But...








:lol:

(The first sentence is enough, you don't have to see the whole mini-video. )


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Ooops! A day too late but still Happy Birthday! :banana: kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever

You sure have lot of friends here.


----------



## openlyJane

Is your birthday the 5th November, Silvia? I hope you had a lovely day, and a very nice lunch!


----------



## buho

I'm late, but happy birthday!


----------



## yansa

Patrick Highrise said:


> Ooops! A day too late but still Happy Birthday! :banana: kay:


Thank you very much, Patrick! 





Yellow Fever said:


> You sure have lot of friends here.


Yes, and that really gives me a feeling of happiness. 






openlyJane said:


> Is your birthday the 5th November, Silvia? I hope you had a lovely day, and a very nice lunch!


Thank you for your nice words and great pics, Jane! kay:
My birthday is the 4th of November. I had a good day, but "normal" food. 
The big dinner will be catched up on later.
Wonderful colours both of the flowers and the shoes!
Are the shoes yours, Jane? 





buho said:


> I'm late, but happy birthday!


Thank you very much, buho! 
You all can go on celebrating my birthday here, I have nothing against it. 


*
Thank you all for your visits and "likes", and welcome to my thread, *danmartin 1985! 
*


----------



## yansa

I'll continue with...


_*A Declaration of Love to the*_
_*Autumnal Schoenbrunn Garden*_

Autumn, the painter...












A crow near the glass houses:












Great time of the mushrooms...
































Colourful...






















Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

People in the pond 












Two impressions of one of Vienna's most famous pond figures:






















Bride and groom at the Roman Ruin 












Pond figures of the Roman Ruin, reflected:






















I love that place: Headless woman and reflection at the Roman Ruin.












One part still to follow.


----------



## yansa

Now the many Schoenbrunn alleys are at the climax of their beauty:












Not many people have an eye for the small flower beauties at the wayside:












Walking to the romantic pigeon house of the Emperors (there are still pigeons in there ):












November sky above the Gloriette:












One pond is surrounded by thujas, which at this humid Autumn day gave an intense smell
and the ground was covered with their now red-brown needles:












In the mid of this dark and earnest pond there he sat like a statue: A heron! 
He let the people come very near without fleeing - perhaps he knew that
nobody would go into the cold water to catch him. 












My highlight of the day! And he was "posing" so patiently... 












* the end *


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely autumnal pics.

No, the pink Doc Martens are not mine - but they are in spirit, and I think maybe in yours too?


----------



## Romashka01

Loved the heron pic, and this is one of my favorites - what a charming place!
Wonderful pictures :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone for liking, and thank you, dears *Christos, Jane *and *Roman*
for your kind comments! 


*Jane, *I love these DocMartens, but probably they would be to heavy for me.
I'm now very much used to my running shoes, wear them most of the time.
They are the best for longer photo walks.


*Graben and Sidestreets*


The "Graben" is part of the "Golden U", three elegantly shopping streets building
the letter "U": Kaerntner Strasse, Graben and Kohlmarkt.
Graben was Vienna's first pedestrian zone (since 1971)!
The beautiful and representative buildings we can see now mostly origin 

from the 19th century.
So let's go shopping! 


When I go to Graben I usually use the U3 from station "Volkstheater" until
station "Stephansplatz". In one of the vitrines at station "Volkstheater" at 

the moment we can see lovely origami herons. They tell us a very special story:


_Since the death of atomic bomb victim Sadako Sasaki in 1955 origami herons_
_are a peace symbol. Sadako had Leukemia and until her death had folded_
_644 herons. In the park of Hiroshima since 1958 there stands the Peace Monument,_
_showing a girl holding a origami heron above her head. Every year the people_
_there lay down thousands of paper herons._
_There is a believe that when you have folded 1000 origami herons this will_
_bring you luck._










At Graben and it's side streets we find many expensive shopping possibilities,
but to walk by and only enjoy the precious things with the eyes often even
makes more fun. 


One of the high end fashion stores (I love to look at it, but would not wear
such golden clothes, even if someone would give them to me for free. )












Many excellent antiquity stores there around, and here I asked the owner if she
allowed me to take a shot:












Here I would not say no.  Vienna is a real good place if you want to buy jewellery:












Fine vases...












A set of old pistols... 












... and nice art from Kitsch to high class pieces:












*Igor,* I thought of you as our probably biggest cat lover, when I admired this lovely painting. 













More of this stuff will follow, and of course I'll show the Graben buildings too.


----------



## Yellow Fever

All these stuffs must be expensive I guess.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :cheers:





Yellow Fever said:


> All these stuffs must be expensive I guess.


I didn't look at the prize every time, but for sure you are right, Hung.
In the first district we find many expensive stores (and restaurants).



kimduhan said:


> nice pictures of Vienna


Thank you very much, kimduhan, and feel welcome in my thread! 

*
Nice when the colour of the car fits to the building in the background. 












We are here very close to the "Golden U", and this corner has many nice
traditional stores.

Art Deco silver cutlery - must be very heavy, so more something for the vitrine... 























:lol:










^^ Something for the bathroom to make us smile every morning. 


You easily get lost there in the small Old Town streets, strolling from one store
to the other... But no fear - we will come back to Graben again in one of 

the following sets. 


Many art galleries to find there:












Old Town reflection...












That combination of old houses, antiquity stores, galleries and interesting cars
is really nice for a walk. 






















I have more of this (later) - please stay tuned!


----------



## kokomo

To the thread owner, may I add some pics of my recent trip to Vienna? Thnx


----------



## yansa

kokomo said:


> To the thread owner, may I add some pics of my recent trip to Vienna? Thnx


The thread owner (it's me, yansa, who visited your Croatia thread ) would
love to see your Vienna pics and hear your impressions about the city! :cheers:
Before you start: Of how many pics - approximately - do we talk?


----------



## Yellow Fever

I could kill for that red little Mini, its such a cute car.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, guys! 


*
We continue our Innenstadt shopping tour. 
He has nice colours. I could imagine to place him between home plants in an oriel
of an elegant flat in a 19th century building:












Always great lamps in the antiquity stores!
































Interesting house detail at Braeunerstrasse No. 7:












To walk and feel well... 












The nice giraffe looks out of a store with tradition: "Steiff" - the one with the teddy. 












From the smaller streets we come to "Graben" again - directly to the "Pestsaeule" (Plague Column, 1692). This column was styledefining and copied
in the whole Monarchy:












Rich and poor - side by side...












Will be continued, I have so much more stuff.
Cafe Europa did see me a lot the last days.


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> *I could kill for that red little Mini*, its such a cute car.


LOL - yes, shape and colour are really nice! kay.
I love the Mini in general.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! :cheers:



Why-Why said:


> Love that Art Deco detail, and the sharp contrast (with pigeons) in #4939.2.


Thank you, Nick, very appreciated! 



Leongname said:


> a nice time  :cheers1:


This "Punsch Fiesta" will last until Christmas! 
Thank you for nice commenting, Leon! 























This metal trees and figures are beautiful, but very expensive:












Building detail nearby:












Hofburg as background:












Nice details:






















Love the horses!












^^ 55,- Euro for 20 minutes, if I remember right. Perhaps I should try it one time,
because they discuss to stop Fiaker activity in the Inner City...


Zoom from the market to former traditional Cafe Griensteidl, which now is
"Cafe Klimt" and really "touristy". 












Zoom to the Kohlmarkt facades, which had nice light at that moment:












Visitors love Michaelerplatz. Here they stand above the Roman excavations:












Will be continued!


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, beautiful pictures of that very nice market and its surrounding architectural jewels. It seems goods do not come from China! I also like to see amber, but not the way they are crafting it, mostly in old fashioned rather heavy silver enclosing.


----------



## Patrick Highrise

great sets of pictures! I know christmas markets mainly from the german cities, knew Vienna offcourse had them too and they look really nice....maybe in the future I should go back buth then more in these times of the year


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for visiting and liking! 


*@kokomo: *You are very welcome to post your pics from Vienna Hauptbahnhof
in between my Christmas Market pics.  I think some here will be glad
about the variety. 





Christi69 said:


> Dear Silvia, beautiful pictures of that very nice market and its surrounding architectural jewels. It seems goods do not come from China! I also like to see amber, but not the way they are crafting it, mostly in old fashioned rather heavy silver enclosing.


Thank you so much for your kind comment, dear Christi! 
On the one hand I like modern amber jewellery, very pure, where the amber
is in the focus, and on the other hand I love amber necklaces that are not
so perfectly and look like they come from ancient Rome (or even earlier). 





Patrick Highrise said:


> great sets of pictures! I know christmas markets mainly from the german cities, knew Vienna offcourse had them too and they look really nice....maybe in the future I should go back buth then more in these times of the year


Thank you very much, Patrick! 
More and more visitors think like you and come to Vienna around Christmas.
And if you don't like Punsch - the Christmas Markets also sell beer. 
By the way, weather forecast for Vienna prognostizises *snow *for this night
and for tomorrow - yeah !! :banana: 


The last part of K.u.k. Weihnachtsmarkt Michaelerplatz will show you that
there really the Fiaker play an important part. People can get in close contact
with the horses, that's so fine.


But first let's have something to eat and drink! 
This stall near Michaelertor of the Hofburg has really good food against the
big hunger. kay:













This time I tasted the so called *"Sisi Punsch" *(Amaretto/cherry). It came in
a nice cup in the shape of a red heart.  Tasted good, but very sweet -
not everyone will like this. I liked it, but I prefer the orange-rum-punsch
I had at Saint Stephen's Place.












Where today is the Christmas Market, once there were the old Romans. 
You can see part of the excavations in the foreground, "Looshaus" in the background:












Fiaker coming out of Michaelertor:












Another Fiaker going in there:












And there are also bicyclists. Michaelerplatz is very lively - you really have
to be careful there not to collide with a Fiaker, taxi or someone else. 












Two in perfect harmony:












Lovely faces looking at us :












No Christmas Market without Christmas tree:












Wanna buy a horseshoe from one of the Fiaker horses?
They only cost 5 Euro and are said to bring luck. 












Charming coachman posing for me:












At the way home I met another Fiaker passing by our "Bundeskanzleramt":












* Michaelerplatz end *


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great one! :applause:



>


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and many thanks for your nice comment, *George! 
*
*
Over night the first *snow* of this year fell in Vienna. :banana:
I hope I can get myself awake enough after only four hours of sleep to take
some shots of it.


----------



## Taller Better

Exquisite! One of the most romantic histories of any city in the world...


----------



## Yellow Fever

yansa said:


> Over night the first *snow* of this year fell in Vienna. :banana:




We don't have much snow in Vancouver I only experienced the white Christmas once and I have been living here for a long time.


----------



## Koloman

What a beautiful walk through my City I´ve made during the last 5 pages of this thread (had to catch up due to the lack of time during the last two weeks) - I´m glad this thread exists...!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 


Skopje/Скопје;154197068 said:


> Great one! :applause:


Thank you very much, George! 



Taller said:


> Exquisite! One of the most romantic histories of any city in the world...


Many thanks for nice commenting, Taller, Better! 




Yellow Fever said:


> We don't have much snow in Vancouver I only experienced the white Christmas once and I have been living here for a long time.


That's surprising for me, Hung. In my imagination of Vancouver I always
thought that there is much snow in winter. 
But if you would drive to the near mountains and spend Christmas there,
you would have a white Chrismas for sure?




Koloman said:


> What a beautiful walk through my City I´ve made during the last 5 pages of this thread (had to catch up due to the lack of time during the last two weeks) - I´m glad this thread exists...!


Thank you very much, Koloman (and Patrick)! 
Your interest and nice comments are very appreciated!

*
Sorry, from today's first snow of the year in Vienna I have only one pic -
lack of time.  It was not much snow and didn't stay on the ground in the city.













So I will continue with Vienna's best known and biggest Christmas Market, the


_*Christmas Market Rathausplatz*_
_*Christmas in Vienna (3)*_
_*
*_
This big market is between Rathaus...












... and Burgtheater:












Even around noon there already are many visitors!












Something very special of this market is that the visitors can skate through
Rathauspark, which surrounds the market. You don't need to bring your own skates,
you also can borrow some.
Here comes a wild one! :lol:













The first steps on ice are not easy, but the helpful father is in the background. 













A lady alone... Maybe she soon will have a follower - Rathausplatz in summer
and winter is a place where you easily find contact. kay:












The stalls sell classical Christmas decoration...












... but also other things like this nice Venetian masks for carnival. 












Will be continued soon!


----------



## yansa

For the children the Christmas Markets are the biggest fun... 












... especially when they detect such lovely things they know from Grimm's fairytales: A gingerbreadhouse showing Haensel, Gretel and the witch. 












Detail: The witch is decorated with a cat, a raven and a ladybird. 












^^ In Austria this is called "Knusperhaus", and the gingerbread is from *Mariazell*,
Austria's best known place of pilgrimage:


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariazell#/media/File:Mariazell_-_Basilika2.JPG


Nobody has to leave the Christmas Markets hungry :












Nice girl 












Hustle and bustle...












As a child I was wild about these balloons... 























Will be continued later or tomorrow!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Vienna was made for Christmas.


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you all for liking, and thank you very much for kind commenting, Christos! 





openlyJane said:


> Vienna was made for Christmas.


Maybe?  Thank you for this nice thought, Jane. 


Some more impressions from the market at Rathausplatz:
I very much love Christmas decoration that is made of natural materials.























What you see on this heart is my favourite winter pattern, also my favourite
colour for so called "Norweger Pullover". 












This years huge Christmas Tree comes from Carinthia:












Klimt design you find in Vienna really everywhere!












This Christmas Market is so big - I only saw the left half of it (seen from Burgtheater) during my first visit.
My favourite stall in this part is the one with Ukrainian *Petrykiwka Painting* -
already showed you some impressions last year.
I heard a woman say that she finds it's "too colourful".
Oh no -for me it can't be colourful enough in the dark and grey time! kay:
































I recommend to visit - the wonderful colours and the very friendly saleswoman
will bring you into a good mood. 












Now you may ask yourself - and where is the Punsch? 
I didn't have one this time, because the Punsch stalls were very crowded.
But during the next visit maybe there will be a good opportunity for the Punsch test.


----------



## openlyJane

I'd be very pleased if I received the Klimt tea cups as a Christmas present. ( I'll send you my address.... )


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Lovely,lovely pictures! 
_the horses, wild ice skater, gingerbreadhouse, 'Nice girl', friendly saleswoman _(she is from Ukraine? ) are among my favorites!
Thank you dear Silvia!


----------



## shik2005

I love gingerbread house and venetian masks :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever

yansa said:


> That's surprising for me, Hung. In my imagination of Vancouver I always
> thought that there is much snow in winter.
> But if you would drive to the near mountains and spend Christmas there,
> you would have a white Chrismas for sure?


We might have some snow before and after Christmas day but unlike other Canadian cities, we rarely have snow on 25th.

We have lot of snow up on the local mountains tho and they are only 15 minutes drive from downtown.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^Other colection of good images on Page 247.

@yansa: I think you said how Graben looks more like a place than a street because you had same impression I had. Being a pedestrian large street, Grben is a very nice place for strolls and meetings, like a square on our urban districts :colgate:

@kokomo: guess you enjoy model scale trains like me, and it will be great to see your images of railways in Vienna, scale 1:1, too 

Now I will see following pages


----------



## Eduarqui

Completely impressed with your images of Christmas Time in Wien, starting with the markets, the beautiful items for decoration, the people strolling around and the dogs! That one with the expression "what's up there" is lovely, and that one feeling cold place to put his/her foot looks so charming and asking for a hot chocolate (but dogs cannot taste chocolate, as we know).

Glad you are with a snow feeling there, and this year snow arrived earlier than usual, am I right? I mean, inagined it only in december, even later: in Tokyo, when it snows, is in january, while in Rio de Janeiro, well, I have snow on my refrigerator the year around :colgate:

Those colorful ukrainien items are very beautiful, and I liked the little girl with blue dress and the cat to ornate any tree. By the way, I uderstand why you like so much amber items


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 




openlyJane said:


> I'd be very pleased if I received the Klimt tea cups as a Christmas present. ( I'll send you my address.... )


Haha!  Any other wishes, Jane? 





Romashka01 said:


> Wow! Lovely,lovely pictures!
> _the horses, wild ice skater, gingerbreadhouse, 'Nice girl', friendly saleswoman _(she is from Ukraine? ) are among my favorites!
> Thank you dear Silvia!


Thank you for your nice and enthusiastic comment, dear Roman! 
The friendly saleswoman is a student here in Vienna, and I didn't hear
an accent. But next time when I'm there I'll ask her if she is from Ukraine.  





shik2005 said:


> I love gingerbread house and venetian masks :applause:


Thank you very much, Igor!  My cousin is fond of this masks too. 






Yellow Fever said:


> We might have some snow before and after Christmas day but unlike other Canadian cities, we rarely have snow on 25th.
> 
> We have lot of snow up on the local mountains tho and they are only 15 minutes drive from downtown.


Vienna year after year has less snow - so this early snowfall really was a nice surprise. kay:
We hope to get the next load around Christmas. 
Did you ever think of spending Christmas in a chalet in the near mountains, Hung?
Many people in Austria do!





Eduarqui said:


> ^^Other colection of good images on Page 247.
> 
> @yansa: I think you said how Graben looks more like a place than a street because you had same impression I had. Being a pedestrian large street, Grben is a very nice place for strolls and meetings, like a square on our urban districts :colgate:
> 
> @kokomo: guess you enjoy model scale trains like me, and it will be great to see your images of railways in Vienna, scale 1:1, too
> 
> Now I will see following pages


Hello dear friend! 
Graben really is a nice place to spend some time - not only for shopping.
Though the buildings are quite high, there is enough space, which is so
important for feeling well!
Oh yes, *@kokomo -* we would love to see your railway images! kay:





Eduarqui said:


> Completely impressed with your images of Christmas Time in Wien, starting with the markets, the beautiful items for decoration, the people strolling around and the dogs! That one with the expression "what's up there" is lovely, and that one feeling cold place to put his/her foot looks so charming and asking for a hot chocolate (but dogs cannot taste chocolate, as we know).
> 
> Glad you are with a snow feeling there, and this year snow arrived earlier than usual, am I right? I mean, inagined it only in december, even later: in Tokyo, when it snows, is in january, while in Rio de Janeiro, well, I have snow on my refrigerator the year around :colgate:
> 
> Those colorful ukrainien items are very beautiful, and I liked the little girl with blue dress and the cat to ornate any tree. By the way, I uderstand why you like so much amber items


I'm glad that you like all these Viennese Christmas Market impressions so much, Eduardo! 
Snow really came early this year, but it did not last for long.
Am smiling about your remark with the refrigerator in Rio. 


Thank you once more for your kind comment, dear Eduardo! 


_*Christmas in Vienna (4)*_
_*Christmas Market Maria Theresien-Platz*_
_*
*_
One of our smaller markets, and one of my favourites.
It is situated between Hofburg, Museumsquartier and the two big Museums (fine arts and natural history).













Please look at this: Maria Theresia is sitting under thick fog!
Today it was so dark that around noon you had the impression it's late in the evening...












At the beginning of my visit it slightly rained out of the fog.
I needed a Punsch. 
This time I tested a "Vodka-Orange-Punsch". Very good - in general the 

Punsch quality in Vienna seems to be good this year - but also strong. 
My favourite Punsch still is the one from the Saint Stephens Market.
By the way: Nice cups everywhere!












The cups there have two different sides:












Again a stall for lovers of the masks:












Museumsquartier in the background:













A lovely lady looking down from the arts museum.
If I was a sparrow I would know where to sit! :lol:












At this place you can combine a visit of the market with a visit in one of the museums:












No dog this time, but a cat (linocut):












This looks great:












The salesman proudly told me that this stall last year was elected to be the
most beautiful of the whole market. kay:












Loved the reflection...












Will be continued anytime.
I'm just reading a book where a young doctor around 1870 first was witness
of a cruel Voodoo ceremony at Haiti, and some years later - inspired by
an older doctor and his remembrance of the night in Haiti - is going to do
a self-experiment trying to go into the realm of death (with the poison
of some animals) and - hopefully - coming back to life again.
_And he does not come back alone... - _as we can read on the cover. 
It is soooooo thrilling!
You hardly can stop when reading such stories...


----------



## Yellow Fever

Christmas season in Vienna is simply wonderful!


----------



## shik2005

Lovely reflection.


----------



## yansa

Many thanks to everyone for liking! 



Yellow Fever said:


> Christmas season in Vienna is simply wonderful!


And so long... 
Thank you very much, Hung! 



shik2005 said:


> Lovely reflection.


 Rain has it's good sides too... kay:
Thank you, Igor! 


Children's magnet in front of the Museum of Natural History - the elephant by artist Gottfried Kumpf:












Here you can buy lovely wooden models of trains, cars and so on...






















Cheeeeeeese! 
The blue colour comes from lavender.












Funny sounds were to hear from this crow. 
Sounded like it talked!












How he/she looked at me! :lol:
Shortly I read this are the most intelligent animals in our country.
I belive it!












Some stores have an exotic touch:












Beautiful bird tree:












Some stalls sell scented wooden balls, scented candles, scent oils or wonderful
smelling spice bouquets. In front of one of these stalls I nearly fainted
enjoying these paradisical scents.  I said to the salesman, joking, if I was him 
I would let the people pay alone for this smell. 












The park also is illuminated:












Now we know who makes the holes into the wooden stalls! :lol:












Two more impression of this nice Christmas Market:






















* the end *


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This photo is perfect for the cover of the music album of some death metal band :lol:



>


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;154303916 said:


> This photo is perfect for the cover of the music album of some death metal band :lol:


:lol: Title of the album: The Killer Crows - "Dead End Vienna" 
But we could use the other crow pic too: He fixated me with his black eyes,
and scanned my body if somewhere I carried something he could eat. 
I'm sure this one is specialised in collecting his whole food on that Christmas Market.


----------



## Romashka01

Nice pictures again! my favorite!

Petrykiwka Painting and now, another present from Ukraine - Ugears


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cute dumbo and nice little wooden cars and train.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for not being tired of Christmas Markets already and still giving likes! 



Romashka01 said:


> Nice pictures again! my favorite!
> 
> Petrykiwka Painting and now, another present from Ukraine - Ugears


Thank you, dear Roman! 
Didn't know that these nice wooden models come from Kiev, Ukraine - wow!





Yellow Fever said:


> Cute dumbo and nice little wooden cars and train.


Thank you very much, Hung! 


Once again at the...
_*Christmas Market Rathausplatz -*_
_at a rainy day_
_
_
In Rathauspark they have nice things for children, like this pink carousel...













... or this little train...












... but this all stands lonely and deserted at a rainy day...


This nearly was a mystic place in the foggy park: A futuristic looking "gate",
and there was steam all around... 












In the park you also find a nice and modest Christmas crib:












Here two of the Holy Kings bringing precious gifts for Christ:












The towers of the near Votiv Church nearly disappear in the fog:












Lovely gifts to buy also in the part of the market near Townhall:












These paper stars give such a beautiful light:












^^ I have a red one at home and do not only use it at Christmas.
To be honest, in the beginning it had an awful smell - but luckily this smell
vanished in the course of time. 


Nice impressions:






















I have one of these cups at home from last Christmas:












^^ Inside here is a "Eierlikoer Punsch" (egg liqueur punsch) - very good
and very sweet. 
You see that rainy weather is not good for business: Not so many visitors.
But in general the people selling things there make good money, and number
one "goldmines" are the... - you wouldn't believe it  - Punsch stalls. :cheers:


I really was fascinated by this stall: If you have the money you can build
your own little (German?) Old Town in your living room. 






















The "Punsch test" will be continued - Vienna has so many Christmas Markets...


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking, dears *George and buho! 
*
Some more impressions from the...


_*Christmas Market Maria Theresien Platz*_
Cloudy/foggy weather in Vienna since several days:






















This paper star is very similar to the one I have at home.
Funny chocolates! 












"Kaiserschmarren"! 












Where you get this Kaiserschmarren, you also get a good and very sweet 

"Mozart-Punsch" (egg liquor, whipped cream, chocolate decoration):












Tataa!  Here is one of my new favourites - a "Blutorangen Punsch" (blood oranges punsch):












^^ The decent fruit acid and also a very slight bitter taste are a wonderful
supplement to the sweetness of the Punsch. You get this one at the first stall
to the right when you come from Museumsquartier.


The people didn't mind the cloudy weather:












^^ In the evening all these markets are _crowded! 
_
You then can enjoy the lights in the dark, but you have to "fight" to get your Punsch... 


View towards the 7th district at my way home:












Within five minutes you can get from Maria Theresien Platz to the Spittelberg Christmas Market.  From Monarchy surroundings to Biedermeier...


----------



## Bosi

I had Kaiserschmarrn from that same hut yesterday :lol:! I heard there are like 20 different markets in Vienna at the moment, which one is your favorite by far?


----------



## Why-Why

Great set from the Christmas markets, Silvia. They really add colour and cheer to the greyness at this time of year, and I think we in North America would do well to import this tradition. I especially liked your shots of the blue cheese and the display from the stall selling models of ... a Christmas market!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, dears! 



Bosi said:


> I had Kaiserschmarrn from that same hut yesterday :lol:! I heard there are like 20 different markets in Vienna at the moment, which one is your favorite by far?


I didn't eat a Kaiserschmarren this time, but from last year I know that all
the food they sell there is very good. kay:
I only have seen a few markets so far, Bosi, and at the moment my favourites are Saint Stephens 

(to be so close to our Cathedral gives me a special feeling) and the market
at Maria Theresien Platz. But I intend to see some more of these markets,
and Freyung as well as Spittelberg were two of my absolute favourites last year. 





Why-Why said:


> Great set from the Christmas markets, Silvia. They really add colour and cheer to the greyness at this time of year, and I think we in North America would do well to import this tradition. I especially liked your shots of the blue cheese and the display from the stall selling models of ... a Christmas market!


Thank you very much, Nick - I'm glad you like the Christmas market atmosphere! 
When I had children I would buy them a whole little German Christmas market
with many model buildings and figures - and then probably play myself with them. :lol:


Today we will visit a famous Christmas Market in Vienna -


_*Schoenbrunn Christmas Market*_
_*Christmas in Vienna (5)*_
_*
*_
At the entrance we can see: We will not be alone there. 













The place of this market is great, of course, but as a person with a physical handicap
I always find it very difficult to make my way through the crowd near the huts
and to make good shots at the same time.
Here is what I found:












A little paradise for lovers of model cars (@Eduardo! ):























Beautiful porcelaine houses by artist Brigitte Riedl:












Lovely figures:












A cat for Igor 












Beautiful decoration for the tree:












Elegantly lady in magenta coat in front of the Schoenbrunn Palace:












I love the food they sell here kay:












... and could not resist a "Gulasch" and a "Kaiserpunsch" (orange-rum-punsch):












^^ So good! kay:


This year's Schoenbrunn Christmas Tree (a nice place when there are concerts):












This colourful man must be a tourist. Most Austrians are not so daring - it's a pity! 












I didn't visit all the huts, but I think we have got a good first impression:






















At the way to the tram: A crow singing a November song... 












* Schoenbrunn end *


----------



## openlyJane

I truly think that If I am ever to visit Vienna, then Christmas, or certainly Winter, would be the very best time to go.


----------



## shik2005

Thank you, Silvia! It is very adorable cat. I think, it is going to turn off the alarm clock, good choice.


----------



## buho

That gulasch looks yummy yummy!


----------



## Eduarqui

Wonderful updates, dear friend: I never saw a blue cheese here! Loved the crows, the cats, the movement of people on the markets and its beautiful items for Christmas, that Christmas Crib and the model cars :colgate:


----------



## Yellow Fever

I want to get them all.











Middle age man with purple hair, cool!


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone for liking, and many thanks to you, dears
*Jane, Igor, buho, Eduardo *and *Hung* for nice commenting! 



*@Jane: *Winter is a nice time for a visit here, when you love the atmosphere
of the Christmas Markets (and the crows singing in the fog . I would recommend
every time of year (Spring also is great when you love to visit the parks
and some near parts of Vienna Woods) - except maybe July and August
because of the great heat and the many "tropical nights" (temperatures often
far above 25 degrees Celsius). Of course, such nights are no problem in a
climated hotel. 


_*Christmas in Vienna (6)*_
_*Christmas Market Freyung ("Altwiener Christkindlmarkt")*_
_*
*_
Some impressions at the way from U3 Station "Herrengasse" to the near market:
Nice tourist car 













Ceiling details in the passage of Palais Ferstel:












One of the nice antiquity stores there (shop window detail) - the owner
there has a good hand for arranging the items:












Arrived at the Altwiener Christkindlmarkt Freyung!
In the middle of the market you find a hut where you also can go in -
they sell beautiful Christmas tree decoration:












Inside that hut:






















^^ Nice presentation in an old chest.


The place has a beautiful, not too tall Christmas tree, with the building
of the Verfassungsgerichtshof (Constitutional Court) in the background:












This is really romantic after dark, but then five to six people are standing
around every table and you have to ask if they allow that you also drink
your Punsch there. 












"Lebkuchen" (gingerbread specialities) by *Metzger & Soehne*, presented
charmingly by this young saleswoman:












^^ This traditional gingerbread production goes back to the year 1685 (k.u.k.) - here you can read more about it, if you are interested:


http://www.metzgersoehne.com/



Maria Theresia (this painting can be seen there) looks like she has enjoyed
a lot of gingerbread. 












We can find real art at this market, like these delicate small paintings (I also love the frames):












This time I got a kind of "gourmet shock" at this market. 
I couldn't find my favourite stall with the small dumplings filled with Kraut and bacon any more! 

So I first tried this stall which also sold filled dumplings:












But the filling with ham and cheese was disappointing - you need a loupe to find it. 
The Punsch with apple was of good quality (they are specialised inapple drinks),
but apple drinks (except pure natural apple juice) are not my favourites:












Did I find a good meal at last? 
We will see in the next update.


----------



## yansa

This market also has a stall where you can buy the colourful Petrykiwka painting items from Ukraine kay:






















Nearby a young artist from Poland among other items sells amber in a very
interesting and exclusive combination: with coal! I like the natural touch
of this pieces of art very much:












^^ The sign he has at his items is TAMBER.PL


Her smile can make your day.  She sells the beauty products of her mother:












Here you can find a pic of her mother with children from Namibia (seems to be
a very sympathically family kay:


https://www.vitalundschoen.com/philosophie/


So beautiful are the paper star lamps in a dark surrounding:












Christmas feeling: When in the homes (and huts ) there is a warm light:












Red 












^^ Palais Kinsky in the background - in the next update we will see more of
it's interesting yard.


A Punsch stall, nicely decorated - my last hope for a meal this day. 












They had no dumplings, but three varieties of bread - I choose the one with Thunfisch (tuna). The Punsch was with rum, if I remember right:












^^ Both of very good quality, tasty, but the breads were so small and thin - 

afterwards I still was hungry. 


The vanishing of those Kraut filled dumplings from the last years really is a big loss! 



Strolling around:












On the other side of the place you find baskets, other arts and crafts, 

and several stalls with wine specialities from Austria. Also very interesting! 












Will be continued later or tomorrow!
(So far no new snow in Vienna's inner districts, as I can see, only rain...
Our weather forecast is a drama. )


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Looks gorgeous with the snow around. 
This thread has become really festive! kay: kay:


----------



## yansa

Patrick Highrise said:


> Looks gorgeous with the snow around.
> This thread has become really festive! kay: kay:


Thank you very much for your nice comment, Patrick! 
Thank you all for liking! 


_*Christmas Market Belvedere (2)*_
They had some really cute animals made of fake fur:

































These beer clocks would have caught your eye, Patrick! 













For children (and also older ones ) they have a small reindeer railway...












... and a carousel that had some tempting elements 












This was the moment I knew I would buy a cup at the end of my visit... 












There can be found birds for decoration...












... and living birds...












And when you have spent all your money at the Christmas Market, then comes the "Pleitegeier"! :lol:
(the vulture)












Dramatic scenes above the heads of the visitors:






















Outside of the Belvedere Park, at Prinz Eugen Street, there also can be seen
beautiful buildings:












Every market sells masks, it seems - I love them! 























One part - the important "Punsch part"  - still to come!


----------



## shik2005

:applause:

Astonishing impressions. Especially in Vienna Special sets.


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> :applause:
> 
> Astonishing impressions. Especially in Vienna Special sets.


Thank you very much, Igor, and thanks to all who liked! 


_*Christmas Market Belvedere (3)*_

Some "vintage music" 



















From the market we can see the A1 Tower in the distance:












This decoration, maybe coming from Asia, because always sold from Asian people,
look great at the tree! (I have some of it at home from previous years.)












You want one of the best Punsch in town?  So you take the first Punsch stall
at the left side, coming from the entrance near the palace:












A wonderful warm drink at these icy days, mixing the taste of oranges and rum...













I bought the cute cup, and unfortunately they had no bag for it, so I had to
transport the Punsch cup in my hand all the way to the tram. LOL
Oh, and I forgot - I had two of the Punsch, because it was so tasty, so
I was in a swinging mood and not too ashamed to carry the cup through the park. 












Here we can see traces of crow feet in the snow:












I had to get my hands free for photographing, so... 












Looking towards Upper Belvedere over the icy pond:












Swinging mood, as I said before... 












Posing












I'm so glad that this year we have a real winter!












I thank this young couple for giving me the possibility for such a nice pic. 












I left the Belvedere area through the Southern gate and took tram line D
back to Ringstrasse and station "Bellaria", where I saw this nice nostalgic tram,
decorated for Christmas:












* Belvedere end *


A peaceful first Sunday in Advent to everyone!


----------



## shik2005

Real snow 

Nice pics, Silvia!


----------



## Koloman

Simply great sets! I have favourites in every of them, but from #5006 I want to mention the reflection in the car´s roof, the vodka advertisment with the bus in the background, the "Steigbügel"-Detail and the Tank-Detail. Very beautiful impressions!
So far, I didn´t have my first Punsch this year - but after seeing your Pictures, I really think I will go for it pretty soon ;-)


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! it's really winter when there's snow and I love that vintage tram decorated with christmas tree.
Is that the first snowfall Silvia? have a nice wintry day.


----------



## Taller Better

I LOVED these Christmas market pictures and I would have totally bought the Punsch cup, too! Is it really strong like Swedish/Finnish punsch, or is is more like regular punch made with fruit juice and rum? Do they served it warm? Looks delicious..


----------



## Leongname

a nice 'cup&snow' photo set, Silvia :applause:
the last pic is really for christmas


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! 



shik2005 said:


> Real snow
> 
> Nice pics, Silvia!


Yes, real snow...  But gone already, it is warmer now!
Thank you for nice commenting, Igor! 





Koloman said:


> Simply great sets! I have favourites in every of them, but from #5006 I want to mention the reflection in the car´s roof, the vodka advertisment with the bus in the background, the "Steigbügel"-Detail and the Tank-Detail. Very beautiful impressions!
> So far, I didn´t have my first Punsch this year - but after seeing your Pictures, I really think I will go for it pretty soon ;-)


Thank you very much for your nice comment, Koloman - and I wish you much
joy with your first Punsch of the season! 





capricorn2000 said:


> wow! it's really winter when there's snow and I love that vintage tram decorated with christmas tree.
> Is that the first snowfall Silvia? have a nice wintry day.


Thank you, dear friend! 
That was the third snowfall this year, if I remember right, and it was the
strongest so far. But it's gone now due to warmer weather, and I really hope
it snows again around Christmas!





Taller said:


> I LOVED these Christmas market pictures and I would have totally bought the Punsch cup, too! Is it really strong like Swedish/Finnish punsch, or is is more like regular punch made with fruit juice and rum? Do they served it warm? Looks delicious..


Thank you for your kind comment, Taller, Better! 
I don't know how Swedish/Finnish Punsch tastes and how strong it is - but
I heard astonishing things about how able the Finnish are to hold their drinks , 
so no, I don't think the Viennese Punsch is so strong.
Most of the Punsch here is sweet, but some are quite strong too: I had two
of the wonderful orange/rum Punsch at Saint Stephen's Place and afterwards
I clearly noticed that I have had something with rum in it. 
Oh, and they serve it hot! 



Leongname said:


> a nice 'cup&snow' photo set, Silvia
> the last pic is really for christmas


Thank you very much, dear Leon! 


_*Christmas in Vienna (8)*_
_*Christmas Market Platz am Hof*_
_*
*_
I heard this all the time when I was young, and I think it's also a good song
for the time around Christmas:








First some impressions from my way to the market:
Snow was rare in Vienna during the last years, so I made a documentary shot
in Naglergasse. 













The nearby luxury restaurant "Zum Schwarzen Kameel":






















We've reached the Christmas Market at Platz am Hof, surrounded by beautiful buildings.
Here you can see "Mariensaeule" (Column of the Virgin who overcomes the evil dragon)
and the church "Maria am Gestade":












Real snow!  The little street in the background leads to beautiful "Judenplatz".












You even find a "Champaigne Bar" at this market. 












*@Eduardo: *I didn't know that in Brazil you have "Golden Grass" which can be
used for jewellery making! kay:






















Here again we do find the nice wooden models by Ukrainian "UGears":












Center of the Place, Maria am Gestade Church in the background:












Beautiful Christmas Tree, romantic building in "Medieval style", and luxury hotel
"Park Hyatt Vienna" to the left:












At this part of the Christmas Market you can find the huts of many artists:












View to Generali building...












... and to the opposite side:












In the following part we will see many of the nice items they sell at this market - stay tuned!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for visiting and liking! 


_*Christmas Market Platz am Hof (2)*_

A female artist creates these lovely and humorous cat art kay:
































^^ If you are in Vienna and still search a Christmas present for a cat lover -
go there!  I don't remember the name of the artist, but you will easily
find this hut, the market is not so big.












This also is created by a female artist who can be found at this market every year:












Punsch and bread (with "Grammelschmalz" - crackling fat? ) from the "Radio Wien" hut were very tasty! kay:












Oriental flair and warm light can be created with these nice lamps:












Even if we must admit that perhaps this "Napoleon bulldog" for Christmas
is a little "monstrosity"  - he made me laugh. :lol:












Beautiful lamp:












Again some interesting hair colours could be admired. 












Leaving the market - a last look back:












I will make a third part with some impressions from the way home.


----------



## shik2005

Cats!


----------



## Koloman

Just lovely!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking and for nice comments, dears *Igor *and *Koloman! 
*


_*Some more Christmas Market Impressions at the Way Home from...*_
_*Platz am Hof (3)*_

A rare sight during the last years: Snow on the roofs of Freyung!






















Being there, of course I couldn't miss to stroll over the Christmas Market once again. 























A sweet temptation: Eierlikoer-Punsch (Egg liqueur Punsch) with whipped cream 
In the distance you can see the South Tower of Saint Stephen's Cathedral.












^^ Very good Punsch (from the first Punsch stall you reach when you come
from Schottentor) - but I really miss the nice talking with the lady from last years there,
and of course her wonderful food too! 


So this year my favourite market so far is the one at *Maria Theresien Platz.*
Best food - same as in the last years - at *Kaiserpfandl *in *Schoenbrunn. *kay:


But there are still a few other markets I haven't seen yet and plan to visit. 



At Freyung I found the first snowmen I saw this year, obviously buildt by children,
and soooo cute! 






















Then again I passed by the Townhall Christmas Market - with a tram in the
foreground 

which looks like an oldtimer tram, but isn't, it's a regular tram in Vienna, one
that grills you in summer. 

I read we get some new, modern ones soon - they have passed the test phase. kay:












Here you see how well visited this market is even in the early afternoon!
In general Vienna's biggest Christmas Market isn't as bad as some people say -
indeed you can find some nice things to buy and to eat and drink.
You have to watch out for pickpockets, like in every crowd in big cities.
And it's not so personal like the smaller markets of course.
But surely worth a visit! I would recommend to try the skating parcours.
Would do myself if I could!











* Platz am Hof (and two other markets) end *
I think we'll see a "Vienna Special" again next.


----------



## Taller Better

Loved the snowmen!


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, great and very nice updates, Silvia :hug: :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Great sets! :applause: 

Especially love that romantic building in "Medieval style", humorous cat art, the snowmen...

_"Grammelschmalz" _ fat from a pig? In Ukraine, we call it _'Smalets'_ (me and my sister dislike a lot, unlike most of Ukrainians, including my Mom and my Dad )


----------



## Why-Why

So many beautiful scenes. And such a talented, photogenic punsch cup! Vienna should be the Capital of Christmas and you should be its Official Photographer!


----------



## Yellow Fever

The two tiny snowmen are cute.


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> The two tiny snowmen are cute.





Taller said:


> Loved the snowmen!


Thank you, *Hung *and *Taller, Better*! 
Yes, I also loved the two tiny snowmen! They have a lot of charme!





christos-greece said:


> Lovely, great and very nice updates, Silvia :hug: :cheers:


Thank you very much, Christos! :hug:





Romashka01 said:


> Great sets! :applause:
> 
> Especially love that romantic building in "Medieval style", humorous cat art, the snowmen...
> 
> _"Grammelschmalz" _ fat from a pig? In Ukraine, we call it _'Smalets'_ (me and my sister dislike a lot, unlike most of Ukrainians, including my Mom and my Dad )


Thank you for nice commenting, Roman! 
Yes, I think we mean the same thing by "Schmalz" and "Smalets". 
In Austria we have "Grammeln" in it - it then looks like the one on the second pic
in this link (sorry for showing it - I can understand that some people don't like it ):


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmalz#Grieben-_oder_Grammelschmalz




Why-Why said:


> So many beautiful scenes. And such a talented, photogenic punsch cup!  Vienna should be the Capital of Christmas and you should be its Official Photographer!


Yes, Nick, the Punsch cups there are very stylish. kay:
Thank you so much for your nice comment! 




_Vienna. Moments. (1)_
_
_
Very near to something sparkling in a Viennese restaurant garden...












Funny moment near Saint Stephen's Cathedral:












When photography is an obsession...
Sitting in a restaurant garden and noticing that the own trousers somehow
fit nicely to the table cloth... 












Joy of colour and reflection...












Shoes to shock the boss :lol: - in a very conservative company...












The calories devil never sleeps in Vienna... 












A space between the mundane and the spiritual world - the entrance to Saint Stephen's Cathedral:












The king of Saint Stephen's facade. 

I'm sure he has many children. 
And he is a courageous boy: At the South Tower there always are kestrels.












Vienna from a beer angle... 












Spectacular vegetables












And I have a second part.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice shoes and I'd buy them if Im 20 years younger.


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> Nice shoes and I'd buy them if Im 20 years younger.


Bravo, Hung and Koloman! kay:


Thanks to everyone who gave a like! 


_Vienna. Moments. (2)_
_
_





















In the sun. Bored. 












Leave a light on...






















Colourful reflection












Double












The saboteur 
(Western Railway Station)












Man on the bridge












Long ago, when Austria was a big empire... 












I like this pic very much, though it "only" shows a normal street in Vienna, Kaiserstrasse:












* end *
More of this stuff another time!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The last two sets are excellent! Some of my favorites:



> Funny moment near Saint Stephen's Cathedral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the sun. Bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saboteur
> (Western Railway Station)


kay:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely snow couple 

Excellent set #5034, great pics, Silvia!


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of fantastic impressions, and artistry.

I really love how your choice of food and/or beverage always synthesises. perfectly, with your surroundings.


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone for liking! 



Skopje/Скопје;154740892 said:


> The last two sets are excellent! Some of my favorites:
> kay:


I'm glad you found so many favourites, George! Thank you for your kind comment! 




shik2005 said:


> Lovely snow couple
> 
> Excellent set #5034, great pics, Silvia!


Thank you very much for this nice comment, Igor! 




openlyJane said:


> Lots of fantastic impressions, and artistry.
> 
> I really love how your choice of food and/or beverage always synthesises. perfectly, with your surroundings.


Thank you very much for your nice respond, Jane! 
Often the place you are inspires the choice what food to eat or what drinks to order.


I'll continue with a bigger update - all the nice, cute, expensive or otherwise
interesting cars I saw during my photo walks in October this year.


_*Baby you can Drive my Car *_
_*
*_
















The horses are remembered in the world of automobile in the term "Pferdestaerke" /PS (horse power):












The hotel Park Hyatt Vienna is a good place to get shots of very expensive cars:












Of course the 1st district in general is a place where you find many luxury cars.












Colourful cutie and a view towards Freyung:












Very extraordinary colour ("kiwi"? ):










_*
*_
Charming scene with many different vehicles:












Strong colours!
































This Jaguar for me was the highlight of October. kay:












I felt the strong wish to jump in... 






















A second part will follow.


----------



## yansa

I can't give you a 

_*Pink Cadillac *_so far, but many other
_*Cars in Vienna*_

_*



*_
Heavenly blue












Two nice red ones:






















Oldtimer feeling for tourists:












Ringstrasse also is a good place for "car spotting". 













Bigger one near Townhall 























Anyone ideas to brand and year of construction?
I could imagine 1980ies, but I have no clue of cars. 






















What an understatement colour...












... but an exclusive car, as we can see:












The last one in October:












Cars in general are such a dominating element in our cities today that I give them
more and more room in my pics. With their colours, shapes and reflections
they often are a very attractive part of a street pic.


* October cars end *
After some time we will see more specials, as tiles in Viennese house corridors and entrances,
and "Erotic statues in Vienna".


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It looks like Opel (probably Corsa from the 1970's)...



yansa said:


> Anyone ideas to brand and year of construction?
> I could imagine 1980ies, but I have no clue of cars.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

nice set of cars 


p.s. seems to me it's Opel Ascona Berlina around 1975–1981


yansa said:


> Anyone ideas to brand and year of construction?
> I could imagine 1980ies, but I have no clue of cars.


----------



## Yellow Fever

So many great cars!


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic and icy update, dear Silvia!
I was finishing my term in college and I had not been able to visit your thread.
Here are my impressions: 
Great art in Freyung and Palais Kinsky. Wonderful!
Vienna Special 1 and 2 very artistic and diverse. Very good angles and effects.
I love the Christmas Market Belvedere.
The old Christmas tram and the old effect in the photo look great.
Wonderful composition in the square of the Hotel Park Hyatt Vienna.
Cute and funny snowmen. I loved them.
Fabulous sets of cars too, wow!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! 



Skopje/Скопје;154770636 said:


> It looks like Opel (probably Corsa from the 1970's)...





Leongname said:


> nice set of cars
> 
> 
> p.s. seems to me it's Opel Ascona Berlina around 1975Â–1981


So now I know that it's an Opel for sure, and I know the time (seventies
to early eighties) - that's all I wanted to know! Thank you very much,
dears *George *and *Leon!* 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you for nice commenting, Christos! 



Yellow Fever said:


> So many great cars!


Indeed! Which one would you choose, if you were allowed to possess one of them, Hung? 



Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic and icy update, dear Silvia!
> I was finishing my term in college and I had not been able to visit your thread.
> Here are my impressions:
> Great art in Freyung and Palais Kinsky. Wonderful!
> Vienna Special 1 and 2 very artistic and diverse. Very good angles and effects.
> I love the Christmas Market Belvedere.
> The old Christmas tram and the old effect in the photo look great.
> Wonderful composition in the square of the Hotel Park Hyatt Vienna.
> Cute and funny snowmen. I loved them.
> Fabulous sets of cars too, wow!


Thank you for taking time to look at all my updates, dear Roberto! 

I'm very glad that you find so many pics that you loved!  :banana:

_Citywalk_
_Kaerntner Street - Albertina - Opera_
_
_
Kaerntner Strasse runs from the Opera and Hotel Bristol (see picture) to Saint Stephen's Cathedral:













It's one of the Saturdays before Christmas, and both tourists as Viennese people
mainly do one thing: Shopping. 
The first look into Kaerntner Street (Vienna's expensive shopping mall, while
also famous Mariahilfer Street is for everyone) shows us that it's _crowded... :hide::runaway:_











Near the beginning of Kaerntner Street (opposite the side front of the Opera)
you find a very small Christmas Market:












Standing there, enjoying the Punsch (more or less ), and watching the visitors
passing by...












It was a little disappointing that they don't have such nice cups you can buy
like at the other markets.
I tested something new, a "Marillen Punsch" (apricot punsch), but I still believe
that rum tastes better with orange. 












Among other things you can buy Italian food and beverage at this market.
At one side there is a nice view to the Opera house:












I never can resist to take a shot at the entrance of "Airfield" with it's nice advertisements
and the view to the Opera outside:












Many beautiful buildings to be discovered at Kaerntner Street:












At the street itself and also in the many smaller side streets you find all kinds
of restaurants.
Here a nicely decorated China Restaurant with the traditional lucky colour red:












Also in Christmas decoration - the entrance to the "Wienerwald" Restaurant -
they are specialized in chicken and Viennese kitchen:












So this is what's waiting for you in there - Wiener Schnitzel and grilled chicken :






















You can also get "Burgers" at Kaerntner Street, or visit one of the more expensive restaurants. Or a Cafe.

Everyone will find something that fits for him.


Two more parts to follow another time!


----------



## Why-Why

Love those two "Vienna Moments" sets! And if you really wanted to shock the boss, you'd wear one of these on each foot to the office: 










And yes, as a hot comfort drink on a cold day, (dark) rum and orange can't be beat!


----------



## capricorn2000

yansa said:


> Thank you, dear friend!
> That was the third snowfall this year, if I remember right, and it was the
> strongest so far. But it's gone now due to warmer weather, and I really hope
> it snows again around Christmas!


you're welcome Silvia, and oh but so far we haven't have snow here here in the city but far outside and in the mountains.
Likewise, I love your photos as always, they bring joy and pleasure as I look at them, and feel I'm in one of those in the crowd of people...
 have a nice cool day.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dear friends! 



Why-Why said:


> Love those two "Vienna Moments" sets! And if you really wanted to shock the boss, you'd wear one of these on each foot to the office:


Very good idea, Nick! kay: :lol:




Why-Why said:


> And yes, as a hot comfort drink on a cold day, (dark) rum and orange can't be beat!


This year I also prefer the combination rum/orange. And I prefer the more clear
Punsches to the thick ones with many berries. Though... - plum and rum also
go very well together.  Maybe I will taste one next time.
Thank you for nice commenting, Nick! 



capricorn2000 said:


> you're welcome Silvia, and oh but so far we haven't have snow here here in the city but far outside and in the mountains.
> Likewise, I love your photos as always, they bring joy and pleasure as I look at them, and feel I'm in one of those in the crowd of people...
> have a nice cool day.


I'm happy that you still have joy with my pics, Robert!
We all hope for a white Christmas, in Austria, in Canada and many other countries as well.
Have a nice day too, dear friend! 


_City Walk_
_Kaerntner Street - Albertina - Opera_
_
_
It's not so easy for me to move in big crowds (some people really develop
a slight brutality in the hectic shopping time before Christmas ) - so as soon
as I could I left Kaerntner Street and went into a small and more quiet side street.












In that side street something _green_ caught my attention. 
I detected a wonderful emerald and went into the shop to ask, and the owners
(or salesmen) allowed me to make a shot:












Looking into a bakery:












Nice views on the way to Albertinaplatz:












The car was helpful to create this pic. 













Reaching Albertinaplatz with the Memorial against War and Fascism by Alfred Hrdlicka:












Hotel Sacher and part of the Opera in the background:












Fiaker are waiting for tourists near Albertina:












As Vienna visitor...












... from Albertinaplatz you can start little walks to many of the attractions of Vienna:












Albertinaplatz with the Augustiner Church in the background (and tourist buses):












Family pic is taken at the entrance to Cafe Mozart in the Hotel Sacher building:












Loved this reflection in the glass of a tradition store:






















In the next part we will walk between Hotel Sacher and the Opera back to Kaerntner Strasse again.


----------



## Yellow Fever

> Indeed! Which one would you choose, if you were allowed to possess one of them, Hung?


Like them all but I'd pick this one as my allowed option.


----------



## Koloman

Lovely sets on the last two pages, many different expressions!

I love "The Saboteur", of course almost all of the cars (the old Opel Ascona these days really is a rare catch) and the Jungmann&Neffe Shopping-window.


----------



## Why-Why

I must try that plum/rum combination ... thanks for the recommendation, Silvia. I enjoyed your pic of the "quiet side street" and would love to see those three art exhibitions at the Albertina.


----------



## Romashka01

Many wonderful pictures as always! kay: thank you very much,Silvia :applause:


----------



## yansa

_Lerchenfelder Strasse (2, end)_
_
_
Looking into Neubaugasse, 7th district:












The Tattoo Shop is called "Devil's Right Hand", to the left there is an "Erotic Store"
in the yellow building, and in the distance you can see the towers of
beautiful Altlerchenfelder Kirche. What a mix. 






















Some nice store details:
































Altlerchenfelder Church:













... and the presbytery:












The ghostly Pharao... 












Looking from Lerchenfelder Strasse towards Thaliastrasse in the 16th district
(if you drive out there you soon reach Vienna Woods):












If you found this interesting I could continue with Josefstaedter Strasse,
which will be even more delightful because of the sunny day.


----------



## Josedc

gorgeous city, I had the fortune of visiting in December and I was mesmerized


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I really like this one (it has kind of a nostalgic feeling):



>


Great set(s), as always! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates indeed, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Loved the tour on that eclectic street and would have also loved to have had that red fire truck when I was a boy!! I like the absinthe bottle labels but I don't like the taste of absinthe....


----------



## tallmark

shik2005 said:


> I'm convinced that women are much more beautiful in all possible ways  and deserve all these wonderful statues.


That is your gonads speaking not your artistic head (the one at the top of your neck). Beauty and sex are two different things. male, female, human, bird, stone, flower, clouds--- all can be "the most beautiful" if you use your (top) head that comes with two eyes and brain:cheers:


----------



## shik2005

^^ I know about beauty  And I have certain prejudices, naturally.


----------



## yansa

-> -> Please see next page!


----------



## yansa

Josedc said:


> gorgeous city, I had the fortune of visiting in December and I was mesmerized


Thank you very much, Josedc, and feel welcome in my thread!
I'm glad you liked Vienna so much! 


Thank you all for coming in and liking! Welcome, *@TM_Germany!* 



Skopje/Скопје;155665502 said:


> I really like this one (it has kind of a nostalgic feeling):
> Great set(s), as always! :applause:


Thank you very much, George! 
This pic is one of my own favourites too.




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates indeed, Silvia :cheers:


Many thanks for nice commenting, Christos! 




Taller said:


> Loved the tour on that eclectic street and would have also loved to have had that red fire truck when I was a boy!! I like the absinthe bottle labels but I don't like the taste of absinthe....


I never tasted absinthe, Taller, Better, but I can imagine that it tastes bitter?
The green colour has some attraction on me. 




shik2005 said:


> ^^ I know about beauty  And I have certain prejudices, naturally.


You are a beauty expert indeed, Igor - your pics show that! kay:




_Josefstaedter Strasse (1)_
_
_
A very nice shopping street with many beautiful buildings that runs through
the whole 8th district:













Josef Matthias Hauer Platz with lovely green building:












One of the rare sunny days in the last time:




















































This car brought a little snow into town, maybe from Vienna Woods. 

































Both Lerchenfelder Strasse (-> please see previous page!) and Josefstaedter Strasse
belong to my home district.
Will be continued soon!


----------



## yansa

_Josefstaedter Strasse (2)_
_
_
Behind this streetside building from 1877 you can find the Baroque Palais Strozzi:






















Nice little jewellery shop:






















We have so few male erotic statues, but sometimes we find a quite erotic male shop window mannequin. 












One of the main attractions of Josefstaedter Street: From a certain point
of the street, looking towards the first district, you have a beautiful view
to Saint Stephen's Cathedral!












Detail of the "Alte Loewenapotheke" (Old Lion Pharmacy):












Theater in der Josefstadt:












Nice shopping possibilities:












One of the few modern houses at Josefstaedter Strasse:












Will be continued another day!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and liking - I'm glad you have fun to walk the 

streets of Vienna with me. 


_Josefstaedter Strasse (3, end)_
_
_
We are strolling from West to East, towards the 1st district.












To live there must be very pleasant, because you have shops in nearly every
house and don't have to go or drive far when you need something.












The street watchers... 












The store owners try hard to present their goods nicely:












One of the rare buildings in this street that makes a rather cold impression on me:












Now we already are very near to the 1st district:












A touch of Spring in the flower shops:












This is, if you like, the "gate" to Josefstaedter Strasse, with a nice building
at the left side:












When we leave Josefstaedter Strasse we stand on Landesgerichtsstrasse,
and looking to the right we have this lovely view:






















_* end *_
_
_
I think the next photo walk I will post pics from will lead us from this nice building
around Townhall and generally into the 1st district again.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beautiful roses.


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, great and very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Koloman

Great shots, yansa! Typcial "Häuserschluchten" - love them so much!


----------



## Romashka01

What a gloriously sunny winter day! This is a pleasure to walk through the lovely Vienna with you,Silvia  Many thanks for these nice pictures! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely street scenes, Silvia. And interesting that absinthe (the "green fairy") is on sale in Vienna. It was banned in many countries for years, perhaps because of its decadent associations. My favourite images are your specialties, full of reflections: the roses that Yellow Fever reproduces above, and the ghostly pharaoh.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great as always, dear Silvia!
Despite the winter, the sky looks very blue.
I have many favorites. Among them, the mannequin in the showcase that looks very nostalgic and of course the always beautiful facades of the city.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your visit and nice comments, dears Hung, Christos, Koloman,
Roman, Nick and Roberto!_  _And thank you all for liking!
Welcome to my thread, *@mayass*! 



*@Nick: *I think I heard something that absinthe was forbidden in earlier times
because they thought it was bad for the health (not only because of it's alcohol,
but they considered it as kind of poisonous for the brain health. )
By the way, the "Ghostly Pharao" is one of my personal favourites too.
The pic is taken at an antiquity store that always provides nice reflections.


_Sunny Winterdays in the 1st District (1)_
_
_
Townhall and - in the distance - Votiv Church, two of Vienna's best neo-gothic buildings:












Chimneys and cupolas 












Tree care at Ringstrasse:












A quick look into Volksgarten: Seems like Spring could be ante portas...












... but it's still cold and the roses wear their winter dress. 

(Minorites Church in the background)












A beautiful cloud at the right time...
Such sunny winterdays make one's heart sing. :banana:











Ringstrasse -against the sun and a little "dramatized". 












More "sunny Winter day pics" to follow today or in the coming days.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Looking forward to see more about "sunny Winter day pics"  :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great one! :applause:



>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Silvia, since yesterday the problems with this forum are over, at least I didn't encounter such. I hope everything will be ok with you.


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> So I just wanted to send a comment to Robert's updates, when suddenly
> I got the message: "Sorry, you have been blocked."
> 
> 
> I hope this technical problems can be solved soon, they are annoying,
> especially for people with physical handicap.


Silvia, I had a similar message yesterday morning, which made me quite worried that the security of my computer had been compromised. I just shut down my browser, and then tried again - and it worked. It is obviously an issue with the site.


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, thank you for your kind messages!
It seems that my own problems with the forum are not over yet.


When I logged in today - a few minutes ago - I couldn't see the last several messages
in my own thread.
Now after posting in another thread suddenly the vanished postings here
can be seen again.


I have immense problems to log in, to send postings, and, as I said before,
even postings that were there are vanishing.


I really do hope that tomorrow or in a few days this nightmare is over!


----------



## christos-greece

Silvia, I hope you will soon be able to load your great, very nice photos and comments; dont worry :hug:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for giving me hope, Christos! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ No problem, Silvia :hug:


----------



## yansa

I could log in, which is very positive kay:, but I still can see the newer
postings in my thread only after having logged in.
Anyone else here with this problem?


Tomorrow or one of the following days I'll try a new attempt to post pictures
and write comments to the other threads.


----------



## yansa

Like always, I thank you all for coming in and liking, and thank you so much,
dears Jane, Koloman, Christos, Nick, Roberto, surovy_mag, Hung,
Robert, Christi and George, for your kind comments! 



_Vienna Ice Dream_
_Townhall Place_
_
_
Between Townhall and Burgtheater people can use 9.000 m2 ice to skate!
New this year is the "ICERINK", where you can skate on a plateau and have
a better view at this special place in Vienna.
But let's start at the beginning...


Observations at Ringstrasse near the skating area:












"The Boots Trio" 












And here comes the first happy skater! 













Will be continued. Hopefully...


----------



## yansa

<-- The ice story starts at previous page - please take a look! 

Let's go! The big ice place is waiting...
In the background you can see the elevated platform "ICERINK".












The Vienna Ice Dream really is a clever way to prolong the Punsch season until March 3rd! 












Ice twins 












More to come...


----------



## yansa

Enough good food for hungry skaters... 






















The first step is always the hardest...












Will be continued later!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I'm so glad that logging in, posting and commenting seems to be possible
without problems again. kay:
The only thing that's not like before is that I can't see some of my latest
postings when not logged in - but that's no big problem.


Thank you all for liking! 




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia; well done :cheers:


Thank you, Christos, for your n*ice *comment! 



We watch some skaters at the biggest of the several ice rinks near Townhall:























^^ These pics were taken on a cloudy day during the week, and it was
not so crowded. I was there today, on a sunny Sunday - OMG, I'll report for
you later! 


It seems to be true, many little girls like pink. 












More to come in a minute.


----------



## yansa

Here the visitors can skate through one half of the big Townhall Park, a route which
also is very nice and curvy. 












What a lovely couple!  She doesn't trust the ice - perhaps it's her first time.
But she has a gentleman at her side who is ready to help and hold her in
his arms if necessary... 












^^ No better place for a young man to have his first rendezvous with
a girl that does her first steps on the ice than a skating rink... 


There is much fun on the ice, and a white behind definitely belongs to these
funny things. 












Will be continued later!


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone for coming in and liking! 
Just a few pics more - I'm so happy that we can post again. 












We find all kinds of skaters, from the ones who do their first steps on ice,
until the one who even can do some piouettes:












Double breakdown...


----------



## yansa

Nice possibilities to take shots of people also aside the ice rinks:












A little pink "bonbon" on the ice... 












"The wild one"! :lol:


----------



## paul62

:applause::applause::applause:Some excellent sets. Really good people shots.


----------



## yansa

Thanks for liking, Paul! 


*
You should have no illusions: All the weight you lose there by skating immediately
jumps on your hips again when you eat something from all these food stores... 












This young "Earl of Burberrry" and the enthusiastic young lady probably share
their impressions from the icerink in the social media... 












Some very individual skating styles... :lol:












"... girls just wanna have fun!" 












* end of part 1 *
(another time there will be come a report from today, with sun and much more people )


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> :applause::applause::applause:Some excellent sets. Really good people shots.


Thank you very much, Paul! It's easier for me to take shots of people there -
you can pretend to take shots of the rink and the whole place, and all the
time people run into your camera...


----------



## Why-Why

Cute skating shots, Silvia. I liked your caption about the young Earl and his companion:lol:


----------



## Gratteciel

Good thing you're posting again, dear Silvia!
The fantastic Vienna even more beautiful on snowy days.
Those skaters look really happy.
Your photos of people are all very natural and spontaneous.


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous! So many great shops.....and I love all of the architectural detail.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great tour, dear Silvia!
More interesting shops and lively streets in Neubau.
That is a beautiful spider, but I would not touch it; not even dissected.
A friend of mine, has a very similar spider as a pet.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice reflection from the glass.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 





openlyJane said:


> Fabulous! So many great shops.....and I love all of the architectural detail.


Thank you very much, dear Jane! 





Gratteciel said:


> Great tour, dear Silvia!
> More interesting shops and lively streets in Neubau.
> That is a beautiful spider, but I would not touch it; not even dissected.
> A friend of mine, has a very similar spider as a pet.


Many thanks for nice commenting, dear Roberto! 
I think this bird spider is a species from Mexico and many people have her at home. 

You are absolutely right not to touch such an animal - when she is angry,
she can "shoot" some special hairs that can affect the human skin. 





Yellow Fever said:


> Nice reflection from the glass.


Thank you very much, Hung - I'm glad you like it! 


*** 

I do have certain technical problems with the forum again:


a.) I again can't see the newest postings in my thread, when I'm not logged in (the last post that is visible then is #5228).


b.) When I log in, the system on the page of Urban Showcase, where all
the threads are listed, doesn't show that I'm logged in.
But when I klick into one of the threads, suddenly the two lines in the
right corner up on the page show me as logged in.


So lets see if the system takes this posting...


EDIT: Okay, the posting was taken. As long as the posting works I can live with the other problems,
though it would be nice when they could be repaired.


----------



## Leongname

nice and detailed  fine updates, Silvia kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

it's truly winter there Silvia with those ice and snow, here we barely have one,
and you turned a part of a whole as a piece of art and those reflections are really wonderful.


----------



## yansa

Dears Leon and Robert, thank you so much for your nice comments,
and thanks to everyone for liking! 



*Hofpavillon in Hietzing*
*
*
1899 by Otto Wagner


The beautiful Jugendstil pavillion is a former Stadtbahn station for Emperor Franz Joseph I
and his family. Now there is the Underground U4, and temporarily the building
was used as museum.


_The Pavillion on a Cloudy Day_
_
_




















Looking from the pavillion towards Schoenbrunn Garden:


----------



## yansa

*The Pavillion on a Sunny Day*
*
*










The lovely green iron part of the building:












A train of the U4 is reaching the Station Hietzing.
The Pavillion sits like a giant white crown above the tracks:












Vienna - where giant grey caterpillars crawl under giant white crowns...


----------



## yansa

*<<----- Please don't miss the first two parts about the Pavillion on the previous page! *

In the last part we will see...


*Some Details of the Pavillion*

Part of a lantern in nice contrast to the red busses:












Sign of the Emperor:












We look into the iron construction:












Wonderful golden details on the dark green they used at that time:












A lovely building...












Looking from the Pavillion towards the "Castle of Hietzing"  - Bezirksamt:












Here you can take a look inside the pavillion:


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hofpa...File:201505_Otto_Wagner_Hofpavillon_Decke.jpg


At last a nice contrast to the green of the building - a tourist bus :












* the end *


Soon we will search for the first signs of spring in Schoenbrunn Garden.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The pavilion is very beautiful! Wonderful architecture. :applause:


----------



## Leongname

wow! how beautiful is Art Nouveau Pavilion by Otto Wagner. :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

yansa said:


> I can understand that.
> This modern Voodoo Dolls don't have much to do with real Vodun.
> 
> 
> What we call "Voodoo" now once (not only, but also) was the religion
> of the suppressed slaves from Africa. We all know what they had to suffer.
> They had no possibility to defend themselves against their often cruel
> slaveholders, so they used the only thing that remained: Black Magic.
> So this black ways often are the ways of the suppressed and the powerless.
> Psychologically I somehow can understand them.


 it's a pity that you don't inderstand me hno: I don't like Voodoo magic. 
Any magic (no matter white or black - very different from the fantasy/fairytale magic) it is a form of controlling, manipulating people by devil. I'm serious. I pray for you.


Btw. Haiti is the first country in the Western hemisphere to abolish slavery completely, but still is the poorest country in America and one of the most dangerous place on earth.

It's much better to be slaves to white slaveholders (physical body) than to be slave to evil (spiritual slavery) 




----------

Great pics again! I like the Pavillion and the bus kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Such a treasure; the pavilion.

Interesting account of the history of voodoo dolls.....Yes, concentrated negativity is the repository of the powerless.

I pray for you too, Silvia


----------



## Koloman

Lovely updates on this and the previous page!
Neubau maybe is the "coolest" district in Vienna - an interesting counterpart to what people usually expect when coming to Vienna. 

No need to say more about the Pavillon. It truly is a gem.



yansa said:


> Vienna has many old people.


True, but in my opinion there were way more old people back in the 80s and 90s...but this could also be just my Impression because I was younger back then ;-)
Today, Vienna is the Bundesland with the lowest average-age of its Population: 40,2 years (43,0 for Austria).


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, dear Silvia!
The Pavillion looks great and elegant. I really like the contrast of dark green with gold.
One more gem of the beautiful Vienna!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :cheers:





Skopje/Скопје;156489272 said:


> The pavilion is very beautiful! Wonderful architecture. :applause:






Leongname said:


> wow! how beautiful is Art Nouveau Pavilion by Otto Wagner. :applause:


Thank you very much for your nice comments, dears *Christos, George *and *Leon! *






Romashka01 said:


> it's a pity that you don't inderstand me hno: I don't like Voodoo magic.
> Any magic (no matter white or black - very different from the fantasy/fairytale magic) it is a form of controlling, manipulating people by devil. I'm serious. I pray for you.
> 
> 
> Btw. Haiti is the first country in the Western hemisphere to abolish slavery completely, but still is the poorest country in America and one of the most dangerous place on earth.
> 
> It's much better to be slaves to white slaveholders (physical body) than to be slave to evil (spiritual slavery)


 I did understand very well that you don't like Voodoo and don't like any kind of magic, Roman - 

you warned me every time I posted something of that kind. 
We do have different points of view in that religious question.
These other religions are different, but different must not mean worse.


I could say much to the arguments you wrote, but since a long time I don't do

political or religion discussions on Internet no more. It always leads to quarrel,
and we don't want that.


I could recommend to read a scientific book about Voodoo, Santeria, Candomble... 

to find out more about these religions (which are far away from what we
have seen in many American horror movies).
But I fear you won't do that. 
So let's close our discussion at this point.
We have enough other things where we share the same opinion. 



----------




Romashka01 said:


> Great pics again! I like the Pavillion and the bus kay:


Thank you very much, dear Roman! 





openlyJane said:


> Such a treasure; the pavilion.
> 
> Interesting account of the history of voodoo dolls.....Yes, concentrated negativity is the repository of the powerless.
> 
> I pray for you too, Silvia


Thank you too, dear Jane! 





Koloman said:


> Lovely updates on this and the previous page!
> Neubau maybe is the "coolest" district in Vienna - an interesting counterpart to what people usually expect when coming to Vienna.
> 
> No need to say more about the Pavillon. It truly is a gem.
> 
> 
> True, but in my opinion there were way more old people back in the 80s and 90s...but this could also be just my Impression because I was younger back then ;-)
> Today, Vienna is the Bundesland with the lowest average-age of its Population: 40,2 years (43,0 for Austria).


I share your opinion about Neubau, Koloman, and really can recommend all
Vienna visitors who have a little time to stroll through not so well known
parts of the town, to visit Neubau. kay:


To the average-age in Vienna: Especially when I compare Vienna to other
cities here in the forum, let's say Lwiw, or Manchester, I have the feeling we
have _much _more older people here in Vienna... 




Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new sets, dear Silvia!
> The Pavillion looks great and elegant. I really like the contrast of dark green with gold.
> One more gem of the beautiful Vienna!


Thank you again for your nice comment, dear Roberto! 
Around 1900 this beautiful dark green was often used here in Vienna.


*** 



_Searching for the Winterling 
_
_Looking for First Signs of Spring by Walking around the Palmenhaus_
_
_
Entering the Schoenbrunn Garden at Gate Hietzing, you soon reach the Palmenhaus:












The Winterling blossom is late this year!
First I had difficulties to find any, but then after all I found a few of the cute
small yellow blossoms of the "winter aconite":






















Backside of the Palmhouse:












Trees against the light:






















One never can get bored of this phantastic construction!












But Spring will overcome Winter soon, it seems: These nice buds are just about to open! 













A Part 2 will follow!


----------



## yansa

Green is so good for the eyes and for the soul! 










Winter impression: Dry blossoms from last summer












The envious neighbour 
(The black one had found an interesting feather.)






















The place you first can get a feeling of Spring in Vienna is inside the Palmenhaus. 

I will go there as soon as possible!












Lovely duck couple. The male "Stockente" shows an interesting colour variety:
His breast is white, and his back deep brown!












A beautiful corner in the Baroque Garden:












We say Goodbye to the Palmhouse - a building of great harmony.












* the end *


----------



## Yellow Fever

Very nice garden.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed beautiful, very nice garden photos


----------



## Leongname

a beautiful update. slightly dramatic, but beautiful


----------



## skymantle

Ghoulish...the pics are amazing.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful sets, dear Silvia!

I love the elegant balance of the buildings on 5315/1.
It is true that the shape of the Urania building and the quay make it look like a huge ship.

Fascinating illustrated story of the Sworn Expert! Thank you very much for taking the time to create it.

You are an artist in many ways!!!


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who dared to come in and see/read this dark story! 



skymantle said:


> Awesome story and corresponding pictorial.





skymantle said:


> Ghoulish...the pics are amazing.


Thank you very much for your nice commenting, skymantle! 



openlyJane said:


> Fantastic, Silvia! Vienna lends itself perfectly to the gothic.


Thank you for your nice words, Jane! 
Vienna, similar to Prague (Golem , has a long tradition in what today we
call "Gothic". The Viennese people (back since the times of the origin of
our old legends) are said to have a special relationship to death, cemeteries,
spectacular criminal cases and so on. We even have a "Kriminalmuseum". 
One of the greatest hits ever of one of Austria's icons of music, Wolfgang Ambros,
is called "Es lebe der Zentralfriedhof" (Long live the Central Cemetery),
where the dead come alive, very alive indeed. 
And death also occurs in many of Vienna's traditional "Wienerlieder" (typical,
local Viennese songs, often sung at the "Heurigen".)



openlyJane said:


> I'm curious as to how you created this story. Are the images all assembled from your collection; or did you go out in search for them?


It's interesting, I did not a single shot especially for this story - I found all
of them in my archive. The shot with the wolf inspired me for the story,
then I searched for pics I could use, and every pic gave me an inspiration
for the story itself. Some scenes are born by looking at the pics I made in
former times, which aroused certain imaginations and pictures in my mind.



Koloman said:


> Cool, very dark story!
> Properly arranged photos.


Thank you very much, Koloman! 



Skopje/Скопје;157042826 said:


> Amazing! This is how I felt during reading:


That's the reaction everyone who writes a dark story wants to have from
his readers.  Thank you very much, George! 



Dr.Luay said:


> I am really a fan of Gothic art in general and this one was an excited story with an amazing photos as usual. Thanks for sharing Silvia!


I thank you for your kind comment, Dr.Luay! 
Someone who lives at the location "Inferno" must have a close relationship
to Gothic art. 
I haven't read Dante so far, really must do that one day...



Leongname said:


> a beautiful update. slightly dramatic, but beautiful


Thank you very much, Leon! 
The reality behind this story is more dramatic than you probably can imagine... The "people in the carriage" 
of that nightmare often sit and suffer there for years...



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful sets, dear Silvia!
> 
> I love the elegant balance of the buildings on 5315/1.
> It is true that the shape of the Urania building and the quay make it look like a huge ship.


Thank you, dear Roberto! 
As a young woman my mother worked in one of that elegant buildings
you saw in 5315/1. 

The Urania is one (or the) landmark of Danube Channel, a fascinating building
that never fails to catch the eye, even if you have seen it a hundred times.




Gratteciel said:


> Fascinating illustrated story of the Sworn Expert! Thank you very much for taking the time to create it.
> 
> You are an artist in many ways!!!


You are very kind, dear friend - thank you so much! 


*
I'm thinking about what to post next.
Must be something far away from Gothic. I think 7th district will bring us back
to normal life again.


----------



## paul62

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :applause:


----------



## aljuarez

This is great stuff, very creative! :banana:


----------



## Taller Better

Loved the story!! :yes:


----------



## Why-Why

A great dark fairy tale about the consequences of the failure of empathy, Silvia. You have a wonderful eye for the Gothic, and in spite of its magnificent open prospects, Vienna does seem a Gothic city at heart. Bravo!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and giving a "like"! 



paul62 said:


> :applause::applause::applause:


Thanks a lot, Paul! 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, Silvia :applause:


Thank you so much, Christos! 



aljuarez said:


> This is great stuff, very creative! :banana:


Thank you, Alejandro, that's very kind of you! 

I'm glad you take a look into my thread from time to time! 



Taller said:


> Loved the story!! :yes:


That's fine, thank you, Taller, Better! 



Why-Why said:


> A great dark fairy tale about the consequences of the failure of empathy, Silvia. You have a wonderful eye for the Gothic, and in spite of its magnificent open prospects, Vienna does seem a Gothic city at heart. Bravo!


Thank you, dear Nick, for your heartwarming comment! 


From the dark side of Vienna we now come back to charming Neubau, the home
of many creative people, where everyday life and nice architecture and details
will bring us back to the sunny side of life again. 


_Neubau Caleidoscope 
_
_
_






























Another one of those deadly bored store window mannequins... :lol:













Art Deco Jewellery












Somehow liked this impression with cars and a restaurant:


----------



## yansa

The next pics are taken around the entrance to Museum Quarter in "Breite Gasse":


































Love the ape wall art:












More and more of such fabulous old store entrances like that of "Moebelhaus Marek" get lost. 
Vienna should try to save them, they are beautiful, precious and charming.






















Will be continued another time!


----------



## skymantle

I agree with retaining the old store entrances Yansa. They have lots of character.


----------



## Koloman

There´s a project about those "Ghost letters" or signs from shops that are gone for a long time, but the letters still remain on the buildings. They are trying to take photos from all of them:

https://***************/20000396477...-uebrig-bleibt-wenn-ein-Schriftzug-abmontiert

And there´s another project: They try to save old shop-letters and signs before they are getting removed or painted over and put them somewhere else on display.
I´ve found for example this wall in Hofmühlgasse, where some old Leuchtreklame is being shown:









www.deskgram.net


----------



## yansa

skymantle said:


> I agree with retaining the old store entrances Yansa. They have lots of character.


Thank you very much, skymantle! 



Koloman said:


> There´s a project about those "Ghost letters" or signs from shops that are gone for a long time, but the letters still remain on the buildings. They are trying to take photos from all of them:
> 
> https://***************/2000039647788/Ghostletters-in-Wien-Was-uebrig-bleibt-wenn-ein-Schriftzug-abmontiert


Thank you for the link, Koloman - unfortunately it doesn't work when I click on it.

A phantastic decorated building! Do you know if the insect wall art is still there, Koloman?



Koloman said:


> And there´s another project: They try to save old shop-letters and signs before they are getting removed or painted over and put them somewhere else on display.
> I´ve found for example this wall in Hofmühlgasse, where some old Leuchtreklame is being shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deskgram.net


----------



## yansa

Continuing with *Neubau*:


Scenes from "Breite Gasse"




















































More to come!


----------



## yansa

Lovely: Original Viennese dishes, cooked by a dog. 












Spittelberg:






















Red 






















Will be continued another day.
_A nice Faschingsdienstag (you really say "Fat Tuesday"? ) evening to everyone!  :cheers:
_


----------



## Gratteciel

Art is everywhere in Vienna! On the facades, on the walls, in the shop windows. I love!
Thank you for bringing it through your great photos, dear Silvia!


----------



## Christi69

Thanks dear Silvia for your creepy story and these beautiful pictures with different lenses.
In France we say "Mardi gras", which is the exact translation of fat Tuesday!


----------



## Koloman

yansa said:


> Thank you for the link, Koloman - unfortunately it doesn't work when I click on it.


It is a link from "Der Standard". But there´s some more Information on the web - just search for "Ghost letters Vienna".



yansa said:


> Do you know if the insect wall art is still there, Koloman?


To be honest I don´t know. It was still there when I was in Hofmühlgasse for the last time. But that was quite some time ago. 
I love such wall art!


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting experimentation with editing techniques, Silvia.

And I love the art deco pendant. So striking and beautifully crafted.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your visits and "likes"! 



Gratteciel said:


> Art is everywhere in Vienna! On the facades, on the walls, in the shop windows. I love!
> Thank you for bringing it through your great photos, dear Silvia!


Thank you very much for your kind words, dear Roberto! 



Christi69 said:


> Thanks dear Silvia for your creepy story and these beautiful pictures with different lenses.
> In France we say "Mardi gras", which is the exact translation of fat Tuesday!


Ah yes, now I remember that the French say "Mardi gras"! kay:
Thank you for kind commenting, dear Christi! 



Koloman said:


> It is a link from "Der Standard". But there´s some more Information on the web - just search for "Ghost letters Vienna".


Thank you, Koloman - I'm sure I will find good information googling these terms! kay:



Koloman said:


> To be honest I don´t know. It was still there when I was in Hofmühlgasse for the last time. But that was quite some time ago.
> I love such wall art!


I love it too! It's not so far from my home, so maybe during the next days
I will take a look if it's still existing.



openlyJane said:


> Interesting experimentation with editing techniques, Silvia.
> 
> And I love the art deco pendant. So striking and beautifully crafted.


I see, some people have noticed that I do little experiments with some pics. 
You are a jewellery lover too, aren't you, Jane? 
I love that Art Deco pieces.

More of Neubau:
Four impressions around Saint Ulrich Church










































Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

Neubau, streets and details...






















Lovely vintage furniture store:
































Will be continued later!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always and well done :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

I like Neubau! kay: a big applause for these wonderful sets, dear Silvia! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow!



>


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all for liking, and thank you very much for your nice comments,
dears Christos, Roman and George! 


In the streets of Neubau:





















































Neubau will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Neubaugasse:




















































Two more sets will follow later!


----------



## skymantle

Excellent perspectives Yansa. Quirky shops of a cool area.


----------



## openlyJane

I love the subtle colours on the first image of post 5354.

I think a great prize would be to win a shopping trip to Vienna , with £10,000 to spend, at least!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, mates! 



skymantle said:


> Excellent perspectives Yansa. Quirky shops of a cool area.


Thank you for nice commenting, skymantle! 



openlyJane said:


> I love the subtle colours on the first image of post 5354.


I'm glad you like this special shot, Jane!



openlyJane said:


> I think a great prize would be to win a shopping trip to Vienna , with £10,000 to spend, at least!


You must bring more, much more !! :lol:

Two last sets of Neubau:

Bus 13A goes through Neubaugasse on it's way to our Main Train Station.












I love the colourful impressions some shops present to the passersby:












A nice and quite new beer location with wall paintings in b/w:












Waiting for tram line 49 which crosses the district:


----------



## yansa

Street moment...












Kaiserstrasse:
































I have some more shots of Neubau, but I think we should have a little variation
in between. So art from the banks of Danube Channel will come next.


----------



## yansa

Many thanks to all who even looked in at Saturday and gave a "like"! 

_Danube Channel - "Agora" 
_
_
_
This is a space at Danube Channel where everyone can make and expose his art.
It doesn't look very spectacular from the bridge, but let's go down the stairs and see more...












A colourful king. This could be Shango as well. 












Some smaller skyscrapers, wall art and joggers:












Could be Don Quijotte and Sancho Panza - though Rosinante more looks
like a dinosaur... :lol:

This is one of my favourite pieces of art there.












Here from another angle: The two guys have their hands full with taming wild Rosinante. :lol:


----------



## yansa

The spring flowers come out in all their beauty...












The tree shadows make the wall art even more interesting...











Creatures of the sea at this lovely sculpture with mirror mosaic...












Nice place for jogging...






















Will be continued later!


----------



## paul62

Du hast es echt drauf auch, Silviakring: wirklich!


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> Du hast es echt drauf auch, Silviakring: wirklich!


:lol: Thank you, Paul! :cheers: 



This lovely couple also belongs to my favourites of "Agora":
































AC/DC "Thunderstruck" - the weather god is still there, I love him. 











Looks like a quite dangerous corner...


----------



## yansa

Hi, Goofy! 












Beautiful trees...












The police in this car looks kinda... ghostly... :lol:












My heart makes a jump when I see such nice clouds above the bridge and the Urania... 












The green water of the Channel...












A little bit more to come later...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I like the fox graffiti and the "thunderstruck" weather god kay:


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;157268426 said:


> I like the fox graffiti and the "thunderstruck" weather god kay:


Thank you very much for your nice comment, George, and thanks to all for liking! 


Big cat 













Running in this interesting area:












Under the bridge












A colourful spot












I bet you never guessed that this pic was taken in Vienna, if you not knew. 
Far from the "Schoenbrunn and Hofburg Klischee"...












Two versions of a view from Danube Channel to the Giant Wheel in Prater:






















* The End *


----------



## openlyJane

The Danube Channel, in these photographs, reminds me very much of the banks of the Tiber in Rome: deep embankments constructed to prevent the flooding of the city, and quite 'raw' in places.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Sivlia :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets as usual, dear Silvia!
I loved the reflection of the building in the mirror!
I also like the "painting" mode that you use in some of your photos.
Beautiful and colorful photos in 5365; I am also attracted to the interpretation of Don Quixote, Sancho Panza and Rocinante.
Colorful background for those interesting monochrome sculptures in 5367.
the 5370/3 is a very beautiful photo!


----------



## skymantle

Cool urban grit shots Yansa, but I just luv the door entrance with the pronounced scrolls and bas relief of the wine shop. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

I gave a lot of "likes" to you Silvia; great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking! 



openlyJane said:


> The Danube Channel, in these photographs, reminds me very much of the banks of the Tiber in Rome: deep embankments constructed to prevent the flooding of the city, and quite 'raw' in places.


I never was in Rome, but I found some pics of the Tiber banks on internet,
so I understand what you mean, Jane. 



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new sets as usual, dear Silvia!
> I loved the reflection of the building in the mirror!
> I also like the "painting" mode that you use in some of your photos.
> Beautiful and colorful photos in 5365; I am also attracted to the interpretation of Don Quixote, Sancho Panza and Rocinante.
> Colorful background for those interesting monochrome sculptures in 5367.
> the 5370/3 is a very beautiful photo!


Thank you very much for giving so much attention to every single pic, dear Roberto,
and again thank you for your nice comment! 



skymantle said:


> Cool urban grit shots Yansa, but I just luv the door entrance with the pronounced scrolls and bas relief of the wine shop. kay:


I'm glad you liked it, skymantle! Thank you for nice commenting! 



christos-greece said:


> I gave a lot of "likes" to you Silvia;


That's good, Christos - keep it up! 



christos-greece said:


> great, very nice photos :cheers:


Thank you very much, really appreciated! 


I'll continue with pics from two little walks on 


Waehringer Strasse
1st Walk


U6 arriving at Station Waehringer Strasse:













View from this station to the AKH, Austria's biggest hospital:












Looking down from the station building to "Guertel":












The beautiful station building "U6 Waehringer Strasse", 1898 by Otto Wagner:












Looking from Waehringer Strasse towards Guertel with one of the green bridges
that are part of the U6 line:












Will be continued!


----------



## Why-Why

Loved your shots of the wall and junk art by the Danube Channel, Silvia. Such a striking contrast to the imperial splendour of Vienna.


----------



## skymantle

Vienna looking a lot more urban grit in the last set, but still very interesting.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and welcome *@Radlu* in my thread! 



Why-Why said:


> Loved your shots of the wall and junk art by the Danube Channel, Silvia. Such a striking contrast to the imperial splendour of Vienna.





skymantle said:


> Vienna looking a lot more urban grit in the last set, but still very interesting.


Vienna has it all: Junk art and urban grit - and imperial splendour. In between
these extremes you find many average streets and districts where it's good
to live, like Waehringer Strasse, Josefstaedter Strasse, Neubaugasse... kay:


Thank you very much for nice commenting, dears Nick and skymantle!


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic green railway bridge. It is the little details such as this......


----------



## capricorn2000

wonderful shots Silvia - those sculptures and paintings on the wall are really awesome.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed those sculptures and paintings are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely shots! very pleasing to look at.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



openlyJane said:


> Fantastic green railway bridge. It is the little details such as this......


Thank you very much, Jane! 
That's really nice in Vienna: Sometimes you look into a side street and 

in the distance you see such an old bridge... kay:




capricorn2000 said:


> wonderful shots Silvia - those sculptures and paintings on the wall are really awesome.





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed those sculptures and paintings are really awesome :cheers:


Thank you very much for your nice comments, dears *Robert *and *Christos! *




danmartin1985 said:


> lovely shots! very pleasing to look at.


Thank you very much, danmartin - I really appreciate your kind comment! 


Let's see more of...

Waehringer Strasse


For you, Jane, and all the bridge lovers - a detail:













The star man... 






















Nice meeting place for the people near a church and a little market.
More and more I'm convinced that those places to sit under free sky
("meet and eat" in the best case ) are decisive for a liveable street.












Trams 40 and 41 run through Waehringer Strasse, and line 41 brings you to
the beautiful parks "Tuerkenschanzpark" and "Poetzleinsdorfer Schlosspark".












Nice corner












More to come!


----------



## yansa

Waehringer Street is a shopping street, and all the nice stores also are a factor
to feel well there. 












Older passage...












... and inside, surprisingly, modern balconies. I like them.












Traditional restaurant "Wild Man":












"The Wild Man of Waehring" is an old legend of this district. 













Street scene












Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for looking in and liking, Leon! 


More street scenes (by the way, pics are from January this year):
































Well trained dog 












And we slowly come back to Guertel and the green bridge again...












Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

I love this picture at the backside of a Guertel fast food stall with sausages
("Wuerstelstand"): Sausage police is arresting a forbidden sharp chilli pepper. :lol:












Bus 10A will bring you to "Schottentor", from where you could explore the
Votiv Church, the University, the Freyung with Scots Church...












A last scene with that bridge...












At my way home (in 8th district) I saw this beautiful dog:






















This is the end for today, but another time some pics from a second little
Waehring walk will follow.


----------



## skymantle

Lovely walk Yansa. I really like the pic where you capture the woman's face in the foreground. :cheers:


----------



## Koloman

Lovely Währing-sets! Quite some time ago I had a flat on Währinger Straße, directly opposite of the Restaurant "Wilder Mann". It´s a beautiful place to live!

Love that beautiful white dog in your last set, as well as the "Sausage Police" - since I do like tasty, spicy food, I really think I have to try this Würstelstand soon ;-)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great set(s). BTW, congratulations, Vienna was rated as the best city for living, again.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice set of photos  :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, dear Silvia!
That star man picture is great!
Every single corner of the city has something beautiful to show.
Thank you!


----------



## skymantle

Spring has indeed sprung in the northern hemisphere with bright and beautiful flora. Lovely to see. kay:


----------



## skylark

beautiful shots, like those priceless museum pieces and the springtime blooms.


----------



## capricorn2000

everything's nice and beautiful, my dear Silvia, those sets of spring shots around the city, the many spring flowers shots 
which are really soul uplifting, and of course, the Egyptian collection at the museum. thanks and I couldn't ask for more.
have a nice and enjoy the nice and warm spring sunny day.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## DaveF12

beautiful, specially the spring blossoms. the Egyptian art pieces are quite interesting.


----------



## Gratteciel

What a delight to visit your thread, dear Silvia!
In all seasons Vienna is wonderful.
How wonderful that white tree blooming next to the museum.
Beautiful sets with flowers and butterflies!
I also send you a big hug!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Yansa, thank you for showing us Spring in full blossom. It seems we are breathing life fully again with such natural beauty!


Thank you, dear Christi!  This sunny day in Schoenbrunn Garden was the
first day that gave me the feeling that Spring truly has come now.
I saw on internet that the butterfly I could catch with my camera, a C-Falter,
is flying unusual early, indeed I never before saw a C-Falter so early in the year before.



Why-Why said:


> I love the light effects that you've captured of the coloured balconies on that new building in Neubau, Silvia. That's creative modern architecture! But neither it nor Rothko can compete with the interior of the KHM, or tha famous blue hippo, or the wonders of spring blossom.


Thank you very much, Nick!  That modern house even throws it's coloured
light effects on the neighbouring much older building - the two are a nice couple.
Nature is above all, I agree! Mark Rothko is a giant, his late work can really
touch one when we think about his life, and his work makes us think about
our own life too. It's very emotional.




openlyJane said:


> Spring is springing.....the magnolias have been in bloom, here in Liverpool, for at least a couple of weeks now. Unfortunately they seem to blossom whilst we still have some very brisk winds.....


Thank you very much for your nice comment, Jane!  I think you are ahead
of us not only with the magnolias, because you have a milder climate with
less frost nights.




Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful!! :applause: Thank you for these wonderful update,dear friend!


Thank you very much, dear Roman!  And I'm really looking forward to see
a big "Spring in Lviv"-update from you! kay:




Romashka01 said:


> We have cold weather (+5C +7C) :sad2: Lviv still doesn't have blossoms like this.. probably, in the mid of April


It will come, be patient. 
We had some very warm days already, but now it's colder with rainshowers
again. The weekend will be sunny and warm again, if the weather forecast is right.




skymantle said:


> Spring has indeed sprung in the northern hemisphere with bright and beautiful flora. Lovely to see. kay:


Thank you very much for your nice words, skymantle! 




skylark said:


> beautiful shots, like those priceless museum pieces and the springtime blooms.


Also thank you so much for nice commenting, skylark! 




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


And once again I thank you for your nice comment, Christos! 




DaveF12 said:


> beautiful, specially the spring blossoms. the Egyptian art pieces are quite interesting.


Thank you for your kind comment, DaveF12, and please feel welcome in my thread! 




Gratteciel said:


> What a delight to visit your thread, dear Silvia!
> In all seasons Vienna is wonderful.
> How wonderful that white tree blooming next to the museum.
> Beautiful sets with flowers and butterflies!
> I also send you a big hug!


Thank you for your heartwarming comment, dear Roberto! :hug:


*** 

*Mark Rothko: *The KHM says if I want to post my shots of the Rothko paintings
I before have to get the permission of the owners. So that is too complicated,
and I won't show them here, I'm sorry!
I one day will check out how it is with taking photos in Albertina, and
if there are some collections or exhibitions which can be posted in internet.


***


----------



## yansa

Will be continued next page! >>>>>>


----------



## yansa

<<<<< You find all answers to your nice commets at previous page! 


As it would be too complicated to get the permissions for the Rothko shots,
instead I continue with a little...


Vienna Mix


Nice buildings near Kennedy Bridge in Hietzing:












Three impressions from Stadtpark:
































Rennweg, not far from Belvedere and Schwarzenbergplatz:












Ringstrasse with fat car and the "Badner Bahn" (train from the Opera to Baden
in Lower Austria) in the background:












The Opera being prepared for this year's Opera Ball (which some of you probably
saw on TV):












Will be continued with a second set!


----------



## yansa

Hofburg detail seen from Burggarten:












On tiptoe in Burggarten 












"Cheese!" 












In Burggarten near Hofburg:












Windy day in Burggarten:












A nice policeman posing for me at Ringstrasse:












Amazing ceiling in one of the Ringstrassen buildings:












*The End*


Will be probably followed with impressions from my home district.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
What a beautiful sculpture of the woman emerging from the stone. I loved!
The Opera building is spectacular.
Great portraits. My favourite... the policeman. 
The roof of one of the Ringstrassen buildings is fascinating.
Vienna is all art and beauty.


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful ceiling. How nice it would be to look up from your pillow and see that in your bedroom.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed really great, very nice updates once more, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for looking in and liking, dear friends! 



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
> What a beautiful sculpture of the woman emerging from the stone. I loved!
> The Opera building is spectacular.
> Great portraits. My favourite... the policeman.
> The roof of one of the Ringstrassen buildings is fascinating.
> Vienna is all art and beauty.


Thank you very much, dear Roberto! 
That sculpture of a woman emerging from stone indeed is an awesome work of art.
The nice policeman would even have taken a pic from me at his bike (!)  - but 

sadly that day my dystonia was so bad that it was no good idea to take
a pic in that physical state, so I didn't agree.



openlyJane said:


> Beautiful ceiling. How nice it would be to look up from your pillow and see that in your bedroom.


That's a wonderful imagination, Jane! kay:



christos-greece said:


> Indeed really great, very nice updates once more, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you again, Christos! 

Before coming to Josefstadt, my home district, please let me share with you...


A Spring Day in Vienna
Schoenbrunn mainly


Near the Technical Museum now some dreams in pink can be found:

































The first leaves can be seen:












Other trees still wait for their leaves to come, but now look pitturesque 

with the sun in the background...






















At the entrance to Schoenbrunn garden and palace:












Beautiful flowers ("Ranunkeln") found in a Schoenbrunn restaurant garden:























Will be continued another day!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely spring photos! :applause: this and the last one - makes me smile


----------



## Why-Why

#5442 is a lovely set all round, Silvia. My favourite is "Cheese!"


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely spring photos! :applause: this and the last one - makes me smile





Why-Why said:


> #5442 is a lovely set all round, Silvia. My favourite is "Cheese!"


 Thank you for your nice comments, dear friends, and thanks to all who liked! 


*The Big Blossoming*
*
*
But first two impressions from the "Ehrenhof" in Schoenbrunn:






















And now let's go to the "paradise garden" 




























































































Dear friends, I have a sudden and severe problem with my eyes.
I will not be here for several days.
And I hope to come back then with eyes that can see the all the beauty 

and the colours of this world again!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice spring photos, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## karlvan

beautiful photos as ever, and lovely flowers of spring.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, I hope you will be back with full eyesight very soon!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I hope everything will be okay with you, Silvia. I wish you fast recovery.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more spring photos, Silvia  :hug:


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! what a wonderful springtime in Vienna, where the cherries are in bloom, so soul lightening.
I love the other beautiful characters of the city you're showing us Silvia like the Opera, 
part of the Hofburg legacy and other small interesting things.
thanks and I hope you're in good condition.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful spring photos of Vienna, dear Silvia!
What beautiful and elegant pink trees in the Technical Museum.
I liked the horses with their carriage.
Wonderful white trees in this fantastic garden.
Thank you very much for this lovely update.
I'm sorry that your dystonia makes you have bad times, dear friend. 
I wish you a prompt recovery and I send you a big hug.


----------



## Why-Why

We eagerly await the chance to see spring in Vienna through your eyes, Silvia!
Very best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## buho

Get well soon my friend!


----------



## openlyJane

Silvia, hope you are getting better......

I myself may find myself disappearing from the forum soon as photobucket have made yet more unannounced and unrequested changes , which mean that my account has become practically dysfunctional for me.


----------



## paul62

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Silvia.


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, I thank you all so much for your kind comments, your support and good wishes! :hug:
Sadly I've lost nearly the whole ability to see at my right eye, and this will remain so.
As the other eye also is not 100 % well, in the future I will have great difficulties
to see.
Please don't write private messages now, because I have such difficulties to read a text.
It's hard to accept this change, but I try to live with it. We must take life as it comes...
To take care of my "better eye" I will reduce my internet activity drastically.
Last thing I will do is to post some pics here in the beloved forum, as long as it is possible for me.
I still go on photowalks and will continue as long as I can.

So I hope I'll be back soon with some new pics!
*@Jane: *It's a great loss for us all to lose you here as a person and a photographer. Maybe you can find a new photo hoster and return?


----------



## capricorn2000

*We are always here to support you 
our Dear Silvia!*


----------



## yansa

^^ Inmidst all the sadness of the last few days your giant letters made me smile now, Robert! 
Thank you for your kind words! :hug:


Vienna City Marathon


I watched Vienna City Marathon at Mariahilfer Strasse, as nearly every year.
It was a good day with fine weather. Everything happened in a friendly and
joyful atmosphere. 

As I saw at home when checking my pics, I had the luck to get some snapshots
of three very good female athlets:


Number F3 is *Angela TANUI* from Kenia. In the end she reached rank 2. kay:












^^ In this moment she is in the air completely, wonderful! 



In the last pic (background) and in the following pic (at the left) we can see
*Milliam EBONGON *from Kenia, who in the end reached rank 5.












The next pic shows number F5, *Maurine CHEPKEMOI *from Kenia, who in the end
reached rank 3 among the women.
Bravo, ladies! kay:











*
Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Now let's see some more athlets, people along the Marathon route and impressions
from Mariahilfer Strasse in the background.






























































Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

"Dad, can I please hold the flag?" 






















What a cute spectator... 












The dog had seen that I was taking pics of him, and I had the feeling he made
some extra show just for me. 






















*The End* 

(As long as I can be part of such days and nice events and dogs roll themselves
for me I won't lose joy in life!)


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia; btw we are here to support you, Silvia :hug:


----------



## buho

Sorry for hearing that Silvia, but you're strong and brightful person, keep on being as you are!


----------



## Gratteciel

What a joy to see you posting again, dear Silvia!
I deeply regret what happens with your sight; but I know that you are a very strong and enormously creative person and you will be able to deal with that.
I send you a big hug with a lot of love and I wish you always the best.


----------



## openlyJane

Great to see some more posts, Silvia. Even if it comes to the point that no longer frequent the forum, we must stay in touch via email.


----------



## yansa

*Thank you all very much for your likes and your kind comments, dear friends!* 
It was a great pleasure for me to visit some of the other threads again. As you can see,
I don't write comments any more, and mostly I give a like only at the last of
several updates.
*@Jane: *I'll contact you per private message as soon as there comes the day
when I have to leave the forum (be it because of my eye problems or technical problems).
I would be glad if you do the same.  But now let's hope that we have the
pleasure to spend some more time here together!


Easter Market at Freyung


Impressions at my way to Freyung:
































Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

Visitors in the "egg labyrinth", which is said to be the bigges egg heap in whole Europe. 






























































Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

One of my favourite egg designs... 












Sitting around the giant egg:
































Will be continued.


----------



## openlyJane

I think I like the purple Iris easter eggs the best. Beautiful.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Jane!  There were so many beautiful eggs, it is really hard to
make a decision which ones to buy.






















Really nice to walk and to sit there...












... and of course *to eat and to drink! 
*











This one was with poppy inside, wonderful...












Tasty goat cheese and Gelber Muskateller at the other side of the market 
(I love the friendly man who walked into my pic - he knows to enjoy, as we can see. 
I bet he's there nearly every day. )












One last part still to come.


----------



## yansa

Freyung has so many excellent buildings - here are just a few of them:










































This was it for today. Hope to be back with Spittelberg soon!


----------



## openlyJane

I could live on goat's cheese, bread salad and white wine....easily.

What on earth is the black mixture in the bread; surely not entirely poppy seeds?


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, dear Silvia!
What a wonderful Easter Market in Vienna!
The giant egg and many other eggs are true masterpieces.
I send you a hug.


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots of the Egg Labyrinth, Silvia, of which this is my favourite:










I also like the Frog King egg design. 

Very sorry to hear of that serious problem with your eyesight.
I'm sure I speak for all our fellow forumers when I say that your photos and commentary from Vienna are the most eagerly awaited of all.
I wish you a complete and speedy recovery. 
In the meantime, do whatever you must to conserve your energy.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

_First of all: It makes me so sad what happened to Notre Dame!_
_I was shocked when I heard of it in yesterday's news, and I hope that_
_the Cathedral can be restored completely (although many art treasures_
_and artefacts are lost forever, of course...)!_
_
_
_*** 
_

Then I thank everyone who gave a like and and nice comment, that means
a lot to me, dear friends! 





openlyJane said:


> What on earth is the black mixture in the bread; surely not entirely poppy seeds?


Jane, this is a speciality from Waldviertel, part of Lower Austria, called "Mohnzelten". kay:
It's made of potato dough with a filling consisting of poppyseeds, sugar,
vanilla sugar, powidl marmelade, rum, milk and fat. Here is a page with a receipt,
of course in German language:

http://www.mohnwirt.at/essen-trinken-und-geniessen/rezepte-mit-mohn/orig-neuwiesingers-mohnzelten/



Gratteciel said:


> I send you a hug.


:hug:



Why-Why said:


> I'm sure I speak for all our fellow forumers when I say that your photos and commentary from Vienna are the most eagerly awaited of all.
> I wish you a complete and speedy recovery.


Thank you very much, Nick! :hug:
I'm glad to hear that many people are looking forward to my updates. 
My eyes: It would need a miracle if my eyes ever would be as they were before -
but I don't lose hope. 


_Spring at Spittelberg_
_The Biedermeier part of the 7th district_
_
_
_At my way to Spittelberg (via Westbahnstrasse):_
_
_






























Will be continued later!
After a cold night Vienna today awaits a warm Spring day.


----------



## openlyJane

Email address in PM


----------



## Koloman

yansa said:


> My eyes: It would need a miracle if my eyes ever would be as they were before -
> but I don't lose hope.



I´ll hope and pray for that miracle.


----------



## yansa

Koloman said:


> I´ll hope and pray for that miracle.


:hug:


Thank you, *Jane* and *Koloman*, and thanks to all who visited and liked! 


_Spittelberg_
_
_
It was a sunny day, and quiet, because it was before noon and not many
restaurants had open yet.

































Forget-me-not, the favourite flowers of my mother. 























I hope, the next pics can make you feel the warmth of the Spring sun and
experience one of the places in my town where you really can find what the
world knows as "Wiener Gemuetlichkeit". 

































Two more parts to come another time or day!


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you very much for these beautiful updates! I love your pics and photowalks! 


I wish you a complete and speedy recovery and send you a big hug :hug:


Btw, My mother was almost blind (cataracts in both eyes - 5% vision in one eye and blindness in other) In 2017 my mom has undergone cataract surgery in one eye. Now she can see things clearly


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Thank you very much for these beautiful updates! I love your pics and photowalks!
> 
> 
> I wish you a complete and speedy recovery and send you a big hug :hug:
> 
> 
> Btw, My mother was almost blind (cataracts in both eyes - 5% vision in one eye and blindness in other) In 2017 my mom has undergone cataract surgery in one eye. Now she can see things clearly


Thank you so much for your friendly, warm words, dear friend! :hug:
I'm glad that your mother had such a successful surgery, that's so good to hear!


Thanks to all who looked in and liked! 









































































The last part will come later.


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic update, dear Silvia!
I loved all those beautiful facades painted with soft and elegant colors.
That neighborhood looks very cozy and quiet.
I send you a hug, dear friend!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise

dear Silvia, good to see more pictures of you of beautifull Vienna!


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear yansa, finally I could see all your updates since january (problably my longest absence from SSC...) and feel amazed, and grateful too, with your constant sense of beauty and good feelings about everything we have in the World - in your case, that corner of the World named Vienna. Many things to remember, including details like that group of insects from southern Europe resting in a tree there, or reflected colors on buildings, and reflected images on cars, and this lovely springtime (you know how I love roses, my father had "Rosa" as last name).

Glad to see you're active and including selfies - from your shadow too - in some images, and could understand your story with images about the "sworn expert" kay:

Hope you can continue your good work, and be sure we are all praying (I am praying for Santa Luzia, and will make a promise to see you blessed by her) and sending positive energies for you and your health, please feel free to talk with us if we can do more 

Best wishes from more one of your admirers.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking, and welcome to my thread, *@MarcinK!* 



Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic update, dear Silvia!
> I loved all those beautiful facades painted with soft and elegant colors.
> That neighborhood looks very cozy and quiet.
> I send you a hug, dear friend!


Cozy and quiet - yes, that is Spittelberg (although it can get very lively
there at warm summer evenings ).
Thank you for your nice comment, dear Roberto! :hug:



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more, dear Silvia :cheers:


Thank you so much, dear Christos! 



Patrick Highrise said:


> dear Silvia, good to see more pictures of you of beautifull Vienna!


I thank you for that, dear friend! 



Eduarqui said:


> Dear yansa, finally I could see all your updates since january (problably my longest absence from SSC...) and feel amazed, and grateful too, with your constant sense of beauty and good feelings about everything we have in the World - in your case, that corner of the World named Vienna. Many things to remember, including details like that group of insects from southern Europe resting in a tree there, or reflected colors on buildings, and reflected images on cars, and this lovely springtime (you know how I love roses, my father had "Rosa" as last name).


It's so good to have you here again, dear Eduardo! :banana:
Thank you for your kind words about my pics, and I know that both our familie
are in love with roses (my father loved them too).



Eduarqui said:


> Glad to see you're active and including selfies - from your shadow too - in some images, and could understand your story with images about the "sworn expert" kay:


I really hope he once goes where he belongs. 
And the whole system that stands behind this story too.



Eduarqui said:


> Hope you can continue your good work, and be sure we are all praying (I am praying for Santa Luzia, and will make a promise to see you blessed by her) and sending positive energies for you and your health, please feel free to talk with us if we can do more


It gives me a warm feeling to know that people are praying for me.
Thank you, Eduardo. :hug:



Eduarqui said:


> Best wishes from more one of your admirers.


Thank you, dear friend! 


@all: I hope you all understand why I'm not writing so much in our forum 

as in former times. It's very tempting to spend hours here, but it would
not be good for my eyes, so I more concentrate on the pictures.


Last part of Spittelberg -
the nice flowers they have there remind of the Biedermeier time:


































These wooden constructions give artists a chance to expose their work:
































This restaurant has typical Austrian dishes and Vienna's best known beer, "Ottakringer":


































*The End*
Wish you all a good night!


----------



## christos-greece

Wpnderful, very nice updates once again :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> @all: I hope you all understand why I'm not writing so much in our forum as in former times. It's very tempting to spend hours here, but it would not be good for my eyes, so I more concentrate on the pictures.


Delightful brand new update above, and believe us, there is a lot of words (and a lot of your importance for the World) in your pictures


----------



## capricorn2000

with these thousand and one beautiful photos you uploaded, you're back Silvia, bubbly and vibrant.
and oh those candid and colorful flowers and easter eggs make my spirit to lift.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your kind words, dears *Christos, Eduardo *and *Robert! 
*
Thank you all for liking! :cheers:


neubau
7th district





















































:lol:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates once again; keep them coming, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! *Igor! * Happy that you are back again! :banana:



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates once again; keep them coming, dear Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, dear friend! 

*Darkness
Cemetery Ottakring*










































































In the next days there will follow part 2 - "Light".


----------



## yansa

I wanted to put in the song "Dust in the Wind" - didn't succeed. 
Second try:







Grrrr... 
Please could somebody again tell me (step by step) how to put in a YouTube Video?
I didn't do it for a time and meanwhile have forgotten.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Quote my post to see the text.

the code after v= on the youtube link


----------



## Gratteciel

Great and very diverse photos, as always, dear Silvia.
The quirky glasses made me smile.
This time, I loved your set 5496. It's beautiful, charming, poetic and nostalgic.
Fantastic!


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;158439710 said:


> Quote my post to see the text.
> 
> the code after v= on the youtube link


Thank you for helping, George!  I'll try again in one of the next updates.



Gratteciel said:


> Great and very diverse photos, as always, dear Silvia.
> The quirky glasses made me smile.
> This time, I loved your set 5496. It's beautiful, charming, poetic and nostalgic.
> Fantastic!


Thank you for your kind words, dear Roberto! 

Light
Spring in the City


Couples 

(Tuerkenschanzpark and Stadtpark)
























City tulips






















Crow collecting nest material
(2 impressions from Cemetery Ottakring)






















In the 6th district (Mariahilf)






















Blossoming in Rathauspark (near Townhall)
































The Sphinx seems to come alive 
(Belvedere)












Fresh green in the Botanical Garden Belvedere












Easter Market Freyung












Happy Easter to you all!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, dear Silvia


----------



## Why-Why

I loved both your Darkness and Light set, Silvia. And so clever, to have the cemetery appear in both sets! Cemeteries can be very heartening and inspiring places, especially when trees are in blossom!


----------



## paul62

Always nice to keep up with your thread, Silvia.


----------



## yansa

Thanks for liking, and thank you very much for your kind comments, dears Christos, Nick and Paul! 



_Tiergarten Schoenbrunn_
_Let's Visit the Zoo!_
_
_
Here I've just taken my seat in the tram near Western Railway Station:












As I took line No. 52...












... I had to change into tram No. 60 at this beautiful station:












Waiting to get a ticket for the Zoo.
We had 23 degrees Celsius today - I was not alone there. 













It's clever to enjoy your cold beer while you can have a table for your own.
When I came there back later there were no free places any more.












First I visited my old friend, the crocodyle.
It was smiling friendly towards the crowd of visitors.
Or did it have other, more vicious phantasies? 












Will be continued later!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting and very nice new photos


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Interesting and very nice new photos


Thank you, dear Christos! 


*
Lovely colours there in Spring...













My second old friend, Mister "Hornrabe". 












Lovely places for recreation:












^^ I'm waiting for the frogs and the water lilies in this pond!
Must visit again...












I think this is one of the historic aviaries from the Monarchy:












Will be continued with funny monkeys tomorrow or another day!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
My absolute favorites this time:
The couple in the bench in the first photo 5500/1.
The beautiful tulips. (what wonderful and varied colors)
And the visit to the zoo. I impatiently wait for the following photos.
I send you a big hug!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and liking! 



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
> My absolute favorites this time:
> The couple in the bench in the first photo 5500/1.
> The beautiful tulips. (what wonderful and varied colors)
> And the visit to the zoo. I impatiently wait for the following photos.
> I send you a big hug!


A big hug for you too! :hug:
Thank you for your kind comment, dear Roberto! 


Playing Monkeys 



The little one:













The older one, hanging around 












Here we see that the feet are made for a life in the trees:












I was so happy to get a pic of both of them - think they are mother and child:












The monkeys were moving very quicky over the tree branches and ropes,
and the people loved this spectacle:












The little one was so very cute...












Portrait 













The young one wants to see everything in detail 












That playing pair of monkeys was one of the highlight of this zoo visit.
Will be continued later with more impressions of zoo and animals! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Fantastic shots as usual, Silvia.


----------



## Koloman

Absolutely love the monkey-set!
It´s always fun for me observing them.


----------



## openlyJane

The monkeys and the apes are always the most fun......

Silvia, I've managed to find a way to reduce the images size of my photos, and so will be able to post again.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely update! these pics make me smile  Thanks my dear friend!


----------



## yansa

Today in Vienna the Wings for Life-Run is taking place.
I'm sorry that they don't have better weather!
Here near Burgtheater yesterday I found first signs of the preparations
for this event:













Had some really nice impressions at Rathausplatz:




















































Meanwhile it has begun to rain slightly, but I didn't want stop taking pics
at that moment - and I hope my camera is still alive after that. 
I had the great luck and surprise to have the chance to see a performance
by motorbike artist *Dieter Rudolf! :banana: 
*
Getting ready for the show:












Rushing by in high speed:






















Wow! Great and impressing show! :applause:












Last but not least: My best wishes for the Wings of Life-Run! 



https://www.wingsforlifeworldrun.com/at/de/


I hope the rain will end!

***


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Excellent pics again of course, I particularly like the flowers, DC Tower and the motor cyclist in motion.


----------



## Why-Why

Enjoyed your Ghostly Cyclist set, and that led me to my first acquaintance with Darkwing Duck. Agree totally: beer, fries, and a waterside view ... who needs more? The DC Tower isn't bad at all, though it makes the surrounding dwarfs look uglier and more stunted. Look forward to more from that Japanese garden, though your standard Viennese gardens are pretty hard to beat.


----------



## openlyJane

I also like that DC Tower. It is very compelling - even if a little sinister, somehow.

So much to see in Vienna.


----------



## Romashka01

Another beautiful images! well done :applause: many favorites _(Saint Francis of Assisi Church, flowers, tram e.t.c)_


----------



## yansa

So many likes, I thank you all very much! :cheers:
Thank you for your kind comments, dears Christos, Hung, Nick, Jane and Roman! 



*Jane, *for me this black colour with some shades of blue and violet sometimes,
and the facade, are very elegantly. A slim, tall, sinister-elegant gentleman. 


*Nick, *following your wish I next do the...


Setagaya Park
A Japanese Garden in Vienna


Shame on me, this year I had so much (health) stress that I missed the great
tree blossom in Setagaya Park! But the garden has so much beauty left -
so you always find motifs for your camera.


Nice tramway impressions at the way to the garden :






















You reach the garden with tram line No. 37, leaving at station "Barawitzkagasse".


First I always visit the Tea House near the Pond...












... and enjoy the looks you have from there:






















Spring! Life is young and strong.












I always take a look into the yard of the neighbouring senior residence...












... because I know that I find there something special:












Back in Setagaya Park and feeling like in Japan, seeing the light pouring
through the young leaves near the pond...












Will be continued later!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, dear Silvia :cheers:

btw, DC tower is the tallest skyscraper in Vienna, right?


yansa said:


>


----------



## yansa

^^ Thank you for nice commenting, dear Christos, and yes, the DC Tower
is our highest. :cheers:
Thank you for liking, dear George!


----------



## openlyJane

Silvia, Vienna spoils you. Is that a Japanese style tea house that you refer to?

We visited San Francisco some years ago...and in the Oriental garden in Golden Gate Park there is such a tea house. Such a lovely experience. I wish we had similar here in Liverpool.


----------



## skymantle

Lovely updates Yansa. Always a pleasure. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

yansa said:


> Thank you for nice commenting, dear Christos, and yes, the DC Tower
> is our highest. :cheers:


Welcome, Silvia kay:


----------



## yansa

<<< You find the first part of Setagaya Park at the previous page.  





openlyJane said:


> Silvia, Vienna spoils you. Is that a Japanese style tea house that you refer to?
> 
> We visited San Francisco some years ago...and in the Oriental garden in Golden Gate Park there is such a tea house. Such a lovely experience. I wish we had similar here in Liverpool.


Thank you for your nice comments, Jane! 
Yes, I think that's a Japanese style tea house. It's open only a few times
a year for special events. But you can tread on the nice veranda, and here
I show you a look into the building through the window:













skymantle said:


> Lovely updates Yansa. Always a pleasure. :cheers:


Thank you, skymantle! I'm glad you like the garden pics. 


Thank you all for visiting and liking! :cheers:


The waterfall is one of the highlights and a very refreshing place in the garden:























A peaceful and tranquil place...












One of the pleasures of Setagaya Park is the intimacy of the many little
garden rooms, built by bushes, trees, stones and other elements:












Outside the wealthy are dwelling. 
Of course this is a 1st class area in Vienna.












I spoke of intimacy. And we can enjoy so many shades of green.












Asian feeling:












Nice waterworld... We are at the top of the waterfall.












The typical green in April/May:












The third and last part will follow soon!


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Paul! 
The bridge between waterfall and pond maybe is the most frequently visited
part of the whole garden:












A wonderful green-golden rose beetle (which loves other flowers too ):












A nice swimmer. Next time I must not forget food for him!
































The stone lantern:












A pity that I missed it this year: This is one of three trees in the garden
that blossom extraordinary lovely.












The nice and typical Asian bamboo fence:












*The End*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very beautiful garden! I wish something similar in my town too. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

I love gardens....and love to visit gardens. Walled gardens, in particular, are very special places.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :cheers: Welcome to my thread, *@Leeooo! *



Skopje/Скопје;158919298 said:


> Very beautiful garden! I wish something similar in my town too. :applause:


I wish you to get one in Skopje, George. kay:
The garden in Vienna is a product of the friendship between Vienna/Doebling
and Tokyo/Setagaya.




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, dear Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, dear Christos! 




openlyJane said:


> I love gardens....and love to visit gardens. Walled gardens, in particular, are very special places.


I too love gardens, Jane. I'm a special admirer of Italian, Japanese and English gardens,
and the Austrian ones are not bad too. 


*** 

Sleepless...
Because of that several pics posted some hours after midnight.

*Mariahilfer Street*






















1st district
*The Maserati*































*The Lovely Shop Window*































Old Town
*Restaurant Bukowina*































View from...
*U6/U4 Station Laengenfeldgasse*











*At U6 Station Gumpendorferstrasse*


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos, dear Silvia!
I love the constant activity in the city.
This time, my absolute favorite are the photos of Setagaya Park and of course the dog asleep inside the showcase.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia,
Thanks for the zen Japanese garden, and, as Gratteciel, I loved the dog asleep in the window: he seemed so zen too!


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent pics :applause:

Loved these stunning buildings Gumpendorferstrassethe, 'nice swimmer', garden... kay:

Also, the dog  

this is one of many favorites!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos, dear Silvia :cheers:
I like the dog in the store! :lol:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and many thanks for your kind comments, dears
Roberto, Christi, Roman and Christos! 

(I think that little dog is an angel 




_Wienzeile_
_Between Shabby and Chic _


We will walk between the U4 stations "Kettenbrueckengasse" and "Margaretenguertel".


Looking out from station "Kettenbrueckengasse":












Lovely building:












Wall art:












Wienzeile biker rushing through the picture 












The space between the buildings could be better used than for parking.
(But I know that the owners of the cars don't share my opinion. )












Seems that this little one takes place in competitions 












He removes what others (who were no artists at all  have left:












Elegant and lovely corner:












A mix of older and newer buildings can be found at Wienzeile:












And of course graffiti (we will see some better one in the next set):












Maybe we continue this walk tomorrow.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful set from Setagaya Park, Silvia! I'd love to reciprocate with some from our RBG Rock Garden, but your spring is at least one month ahead of ours, and there wasn't much to see when I went last week. Even I can appreciate the sleek lines of that yellow Italian sportscar, but I wonder how you can be content to leave something costing so much money at the side of a public road?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always great, very nice updates; well done, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Sunshine and white wine go together perfectly.


----------



## MilbertDavid

lovely! the green garden and the city shots.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Love the Japanese garden, cute little mini and the yellow Maserati.


----------



## yansa

Dears *Nick, Christos, Jane, MilbertDavid, Hung *and all who gave a like - thank you so much! 


My eyes are in a bad condition now. Mid of next week I should get two
new glasses, and until then I'll concentrate my eye power on posting
in my own thread and only give "likes" in the other threads, without
commenting. I hope you can understand this! Thank you!



More *Wienzeile:*

Some quite nice wall art to be found there:






















*Ruedigerhof -* one of the best buildings there.
Built 1902 in Jugendstil, architect Oskar Marmorek.
The house has a nice cafe.












U4 Station "Pilgramgasse" is a building site at the moment:












How cute!  He looks like a toy! 












Nice corner












The Almighty? 












Not beautiful, but somehow impressing:












Wienzeile has two rows of houses (of course), two streets in different
directions ("Linke und Rechte Wienzeile"), and the Wienfluss ("Vienna River")
and the line U4 in the middle.
In the distance here you can see the green hills of Vienna Woods.
If we would follow the river in that direction, it would lead us to Schoenbrunn.












The Wienfluss crocodyle 












One last part to come another day!


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, I thought that apartment building interesting too. Those big, bay windows must give a wonderful perspective and create a real impression in the room.

Hope the new spectacles will help.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear Silvia!
I would not get tired of admiring so many beautiful buildings in Vienna!
Of course in addition to the parks, museums, shops, restaurants and all the things that this wonderful city offers.


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely street art, it gives color to the neighborhood.
I love the nice cool weather as well, Silvia.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your kind comments and likings! 

(Meanwhile they have taken my beloved half-tame window-pigeons from me.
I can't describe how despaired I am...)


* 

Last part of *Wienzeile:*











With a little paint and many plants this shabby corner could become
a very nice place:
































I looked back and suddenly detected a beautiful wall art:




















































We have reached U4 Station "Margaretenguertel":


----------



## yansa

Photography seems to remain the only light in my life...


_Around Lower Belvedere_
_
_


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! :cheers:


_Around Lower Belvedere_
_The Magic of a Baroque Garden_
_
_




































































































Upper Belvedere and Botanical Garden will follow.


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> Dears *Nick, Christos, Jane, MilbertDavid, Hung *and all who gave a like - thank you so much!
> My eyes are in a bad condition now. Mid of next week I should get two
> new glasses, and until then I'll concentrate my eye power on posting
> in my own thread and only give "likes" in the other threads, without
> commenting. I hope you can understand this! Thank you!More *Wienzeile:*


Of course we understand this, Silvia. You must not strain your eyes more than necessary. 
Sorry to hear about your pigeons ... many people consider them messy vermin, though I think they add charm to an urban setting. 
Loved that baroque set from Lower Belvedere: the crow certainly enhances the statuary.


----------



## Gratteciel

I'm sorry for the loss of your pigeons, dear Silvia!
I loved the walk through the beautiful Baroque garden!


----------



## openlyJane

Sorry about the pigeons. I have regular wood pigeon visitors to my garden. Gentle creatures, and they make a very soothing sound. I think they too must be upset, being creatures of habit and regularity.

Who moved them on, and why?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your nice comments, dears *Nick, Roberto, Christos *and *Jane*, 

and for your compassion for my pain about the loss of my pigeons!



openlyJane said:


> Sorry about the pigeons. I have regular wood pigeon visitors to my garden. Gentle creatures, and they make a very soothing sound. I think they too must be upset, being creatures of habit and regularity.
> 
> *Who moved them on, and why?*


My direct neighbours tolerated the birds! 

We have a new house management, and someone sent them a video
that shows a group of pigeons that fly from the tree into my window.
Of course the "video artists" never contacted me personally before
and don't want that I know their identity.
The people from the house management now forced me to end the
feeding, and as I don't want to lose my home, I must obey.
You should have heard the pigeons cry (it really was that sound) and
beg during the first days! A constant torture for me to hear that...
Today I saw two pigeons lying on my windowsill - obviously they
sleep there. They don't look good, and I hope they don't starve 

before my very eyes! Pigeons are extremely faithful to a habitat.
They were like children to me - it breaks my heart to lose them...


----------



## openlyJane

How awful for you, and for the birds....as you say pigeons are very faithful to their home territory. Some people are so miserable and anti-nature. I have a neighbour who monitors the growth of plants in my garden, and gets anxious whey they 'transgress' onto his property. He also has cats in order to kill mice.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> How awful for you, and for the birds....as you say pigeons are very faithful to their home territory. Some people are so miserable and anti-nature. I have a neighbour who monitors the growth of plants in my garden, and gets anxious whey they 'transgress' onto his property. He also has cats in order to kill mice.


Thank you for your compassion, dear Jane! At that moment my former
"chief of the windowsill", "Caruso", is shouting for me. Though his voice
has become hoarse of excessive strain, I can hear him here in the next
room, at my computer place...


----------



## openlyJane

Is there somewhere else you could go to continue to feed them?


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Is there somewhere else you could go to continue to feed them?


Unfortunately not, Jane. I once tried in the park, but there it's like in
Hitchcocks "Birds" - "thousands" of pigeons come down in a slightly brutal
manner  when you put there food on the ground.


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Unfortunately not, Jane. I once tried in the park, but there it's like in
> Hitchcocks "Birds" - "thousands" of pigeons come down in a slightly brutal
> manner  when you put there food on the ground.


You think that's bad, you should try eating your lunch on the steps at Liverpool One shopping centre......you will be monitored & stalked at very close quarters by a pack of very large herring gulls.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for interest, comments and likes! 


_Around Upper Belvedere_

View from one of the smaller ponds towards Lower Belvedere:












No Viennese park without crows:












A perfect selfie spot:
































Crows love to sit at the head of statues:












But beware! The little boy with the hat is a young hunter, he handles
with his gun... 












Stone bird and real bird:












This figure was and always will be my favourite of all stair figures in the park:
Now it perfectly symbolizes how the loss of my pigeons broke my heart...












Great views from the higher terraces of the garden:












Will be continued later!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates once again, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

*<<< More of Belvedere Garden at the previous page!*





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates once again, dear Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much, dear *Christos! 
*
And thank you all for liking! 



A few remarks to my eye problems:
The new glasses make reading a book or reading the piano notes
a little easier for me again, which I'm *very* thankful for!
At the street I will test the new glasses tomorrow, and sadly the
PC activity remains as impaired as before.
Nevertheless I'll write some comments again, but a little shorter
and not so many as before that happened with my eye.
When I only give a "like" to the last set of a update with many parts,
that means I've seen all parts, be sure. 


*** 



So let's do the last part of 



_Around Upper Belvedere_

A look-through:























Above 













Many visitors in that Baroque garden.
I always admire their patience waiting in long, long rows for getting
into the palace to see the art collections.












It's always nice at the bosom of the Sphinx 






















Wonderful profile!












That black leather jacket is a nice contrast to the White of the Sphinx:












This is one of the places at which I always fall in love with Vienna again  :






















* The End *


Will be followed by new pics from the Botanical Garden.


----------



## christos-greece

Gorgeous, great and very nice photos from Vienna's botanical gardens :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

So many favorites again! Delightful photos! Thank you very much, dear Silvia! :applause: 

just 3 of my favorites: 
https://up.picr.de/35793058xg.jpg
https://up.picr.de/35800716jx.jpg
https://up.picr.de/35800706wg.jpg


(P.S. sorry about the pigeons)


----------



## Christi69

Thank you Silvia. You photos are as beautiful and full of life as usual! Sorry for your loss of sight and pigeons.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your kind comments, dears Christos, Roman and Christi!  

Thank you all for liking! 

As promised I continue with new impressions from...


_Botanical Garden, Belvedere_
_
_






























Doing the Time Warp:
"It's just a jump to the left..." :lol:












"Diptam"












"Salomonssiegel"












Lovely corner:
































White Aquilegia:












*Bonus:*
At my way home from the garden I met this lovely oldtimer tram.


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice new photos from Botanical gardens, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:applause: Very nice sets! Special like for the tram photos


----------



## Why-Why

Love those Belvedere sphinxes! And the irises in the Botanical Garden are magnificent (and miles ahead of ours).


----------



## capricorn2000

nice set of photos, Silvia specially the details of the statues and those spring flowers.
I hope you're alright with that pigeon feeding thing.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update!
Belvedere and its botanical garden are really beautiful.
The old tram is lovely.
Thank you very much for continuing to delight us with such beautiful photos, dear Silvia! I send you a big hug.


----------



## skylark

beautiful! I like the crow in a nice setting and the flowers as well.


----------



## metrogogo

My favorites are the photographs of the old trams, more, please.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and many thanks for your kind comments, dears
Christos, George, Nick, Robert, Roberto (it's good to get a hug from
time to time  - I send one to you too! ), skylark, and metrogogo! 





capricorn2000 said:


> nice set of photos, Silvia specially the details of the statues and those spring flowers.
> *I hope you're alright with that pigeon feeding thing.*


It still is a pain for me to see some pigeons coming from time to time 

and looking sadly into my window...





metrogogo said:


> My favorites are the photographs of the old trams, more, please.


Currently I do have no more pics of oldtimer trams, metrogogo, but
I will post some as soon as I can get some shots of old trams again. 


A Building Site in Vienna's 1st district:
"Neuer Markt" ("New Market")


Our New Market at the moment is a big building site! I like the strong
contrast between the apparently chaos of the building site and the
distinguished architecture around. Also like the structures, colours and
the machines.
I hope this is of interest for you. 



Coming near the big building site:













No good place for pedestrians at the moment:












Black humour: Has someone hanged himself because of the terrible
building site noise?  Of course not, it's just a trick of the light:












Impressions around Capuchine Church 












I love such contrasts:












More impressions from the place:






















When wood nearly turns into modern art 






















Raw scenery now...












Here you see the whole dimension of the devastation 
I'm very curious how it will look when it's finished.












Two more impressions of this fascinating place.
I think I took these pics on a sunday, therefore no workers.






















* The end *
Next we will see some 1st district scenes around this place.


----------



## Romashka01

Great! especially this one 
waiting for more 1st district photos


----------



## Yellow Fever

I envy you living in such a beautiful city. 

Sorry I can't check in this photo section regularly, thanks for reminding me tho.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for your nice comments, dears Roman and Hung! 


For all who want to see the roses in Vienna's Volksgarten - please visit:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=159542965#post159542965


#874


----------



## openlyJane

What is all of the disruption for? Pipe work, paving, tram lines?


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> A Building Site in Vienna's 1st district:
> "Neuer Markt" ("New Market")
> 
> 
> Our New Market at the moment is a big building site! I like the strong
> contrast between the apparently chaos of the building site and the
> distinguished architecture around. Also like the structures, colours and
> the machines.
> I hope this is of interest for you.




I find these types of shots are always worth saving and looking back on years later. 
Also this one :applause: but spooky


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest! :cheers:





openlyJane said:


> What is all of the disruption for? Pipe work, paving, tram lines?


There always were many parking cars at this place, Jane, so they now
are building an underground car park.




paul62 said:


> I find these types of shots are always worth saving and looking back on years later.
> Also this one :applause: but spooky


You are right, Paul! The place should be finished in 2022, then I will take
pics again and plan to show them here. 


_1st District - Moments_
_
_
I asked this newspaper seller before I portrayed him. A very friendly man.













Detected a new spooky detail at the walls of Saint Stephen's Cathedral. 












The next four shots show some subtle erotic scenes found at the streets.
Pretty woman admiring Saint Stephens Cathedral:












The photographer:
































Another four city moments I liked:










































Will be continued later or tomorrow!
I have much stuff of the 1st district.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, George! 


_1st District - Moments_
_
_










Cute one:












Coming near Saint Peter Church:












Street moments:






















Lovely roof:












Ringstrasse near Opera. This tram is rather old - some of them are part
of the regular tram traffic in Vienna today (the ones that grill you in summer):












You know it will be a good day when you see a giant pink rabbit and above
a cloud that looks like a jumping pegasus 












In one part of the Opera arcades you always find nice bikes (here a Harley
in the middle):












Group of tourists near the Opera house:












More to come another day!


----------



## yansa

Thank you, metrogogo! 


_1st District - Moments_
_
_
Albertina with remarkable car in the foreground:












"O.OE Haus" is short for Upper Austria House:























"Hilda, do you see that green electro scooter? Should we go for a ride?" 












^^ Albrechts Fountain (also: Danubius Fountain)
The persons I mentioned are Danubius and Vindobona. 



Albertina, reflected:












Augustine Church:












Walking from Albertina to Neuer Markt:












One of the tempting stores in Vienna ensuring that the dentists have
enough to do. 












Nicely coloured:












Reflection in silver:












One last part to come later!


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely impressions.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing set(s)! :applause:

This one is incredible:



>


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and special thanks for nice commenting to you,
dears Jane, Christos and George! 





_1st District - Moments_
_
_
Graben:












The following are all from Kaerntner Strasse:
































Lively shopping street...






















Many places for nice eating and drinking...












...or just walking and enjoying the many different impressions...












We arrive at Underground Station "Stephansplatz":






















* The End * 

Thank you for visiting!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates once again, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

I'd love to stop in at one of those old cafes! Thanks for giving us a big pink rabbit kind of day! :yes:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your nice comments, dears Christos and Taller, Better! 



Thank you all for liking! 



_Western Railway Station_
_
_
All in red...












In the curve:












The older parts of the railway station have 1950ies charme:












Cleaning - an important thing!












This lovely train staff members allowed me a shot 












This was the 15th district - next we will make a short visit in the 6th district.


----------



## yansa

_Around Raimund Theatre_

Style mix












Church "Maria vom Siege":












Two impressions of Raimund Theatre:










































Next we'll jump to 1st district again and see a few first signs of the
upcoming Life Ball at Rathausplatz.


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent photos! :applause: :applause:
many favorites again
three of them:
https://up.picr.de/35899326jy.jpg
https://up.picr.de/35899334kk.jpg
https://up.picr.de/35901066pi.jpg





yansa said:


> One of the tempting stores in Vienna ensuring that the dentists have enough to do


 :hahano:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Of course you're the one with the white cap, yansa.


----------



## yansa

I'll continue at the next page!  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and likings! :cheers:



Romashka01 said:


> Excellent photos! :applause: :applause:
> many favorites again
> three of them:
> https://up.picr.de/35899326jy.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/35899334kk.jpg
> https://up.picr.de/35901066pi.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hahano:


Thank you, dear Roman! 





Yellow Fever said:


> Of course you're the one with the white cap, yansa.


Yes, that's me, Hung. 
Never without cap in the hot sun - we have summer weather right now.


_Preparations for the_
_Life Ball _...


... which will take place at Rathaus this Saturday. It's one of many
events around this year's Euro Pride. 



*2nd June:*


A first raw construction at Rathausplatz near Ringstrasse. 













The whole area is fenced in of course, but we take a look through the fence. 












Zooming the circus tent:












Again taking a look from Ringstrasse:












*Today:*

They have made progress in construction. 






















He's also taking shots through the fence :












Always nice snapshots: Men at work. 






















A last look from the other side:












The motto is "United in Diversity". I hope I can be there at Saturday
and get some more colourful shots, watching from outside, like many
Viennese and tourists will do.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia! :cheers:


Thank you, dear Christos! :cheers:
Thank you all for your interest!


The...


_Volksgarten Roses_

... now have their first climax of beauty in the year. Everyone who has
the possibility should try a visit there - it's so exhilarating. 










































































I'll continue with "Puenktchen und Anton", two charming ducks and their
pigeon friends.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once more great, very nice updates


----------



## yansa

*George,* thank you for liking, and thank you for nice commenting, *Christos! * 



_The Story of Puenktchen and Anton_

I sat near Rathaus in this nice restaurant under the arcades...












... and wondered who could be Puenktchen and Anton, the owners
of this lovely little wooden villa. 












Two pigeons arrived...












... and began to eat.
Could this be Puenktchen and Anton?












Suddenly one of the real house owners arrived - Puenktchen! 












She was so nice, I immediately fell in love with her. 












The stone floor was well cooling at this hot day:












Meanwhile the guests stood with their feet in the food bowl !! :lol: :lol: 













Later also Anton had arrived, and the pair of ducks patiently rested
on the floor, waiting until the guests had eaten their fill. 













A second part will follow later!


----------



## openlyJane

For a moment there, I was imagining you had found a new feeding station for 'your' pigeons.
At least there is somewhere they can go where they are welcome.....


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone for liking! 



openlyJane said:


> For a moment there, I was imagining you had found a new feeding station for 'your' pigeons.
> At least there is somewhere they can go where they are welcome.....


That would be too far away for "my" pigeons, Jane, but I'm sure they
are clever enough to find new sources for food nearby.
That restaurant/wine bar where animals are so welcome is so charming -
I bet the birds bring them many guests. 


_The Story of Puenktchen and Anton_
Part 2


For a moment the house owner is irritated because one of his guests
has entered the roof. :lol:














But look what a tolerant and relaxed couple the two ducks are:
One pigeon again is with one foot in the food bowl, and the other one
takes a walk at the house roof. 












Puenktchen hypnotized me...






















Of course both ducks wanted something from my toast - a wish I easily
could fulfill. 













A hot day makes thirsty...












I was there early. The waitress made reservations for all tables near
the duck villa for about 12 o'clock. I'm sure many people love to have
their meal so near to all these peaceful and charming birds.












A last goodbye-view to that little bird paradise:












* The End *


I'll continue with the preparations for tomorrow's Life Ball.


----------



## yansa

_Around the Rainbow Zebra Crossing_
_
_
Many cities around the globe have one, and now Vienna also has got it's first one. 
Schoolkids are passing:

























And this here a little lost seeming man is the boss himself, Life Ball organisator *Gery Keszler.*
This year it could be the last Life Ball in Vienna, and Gery in an interview said it's like
losing his "child"...












Somehow I loved this scene: "Ready for to go!"












I had the luck to get a snapshot of an oldtimer tram:












I think it was a good idea that Vienna also got such a colourful Zebra crossing,
and I hope it will remain.












Whole Vienna seems to be in "Euro Pride" fever! 












A second part will follow later.
By the way: *Dita van Teese* has arrived in Vienna.
Tomorrow's ball is saved.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for looking in and liking, Patrick! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, dear Silvia!
The sets "moments" are fantastic.
Regardless of the beauty and elegance of the city, you always find interesting things to show us and the angles you choose are very artistic.
Difficult to choose some favorites, all the photos are beautiful.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, thanks: the story of the ducks and pigeon is very moving!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing shot! :applause:



>


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you so much for your wonderful feedback,
dears Roberto, Christi, George and Christos! 



_Yesterday's Walk_
_
_
Scene with firebrigade in my home district:












Truck detail near Rathaus, where today the Life Ball will take place:












Gate to the Life Ball area: Men struggling with a placard. 












Workers for Life Ball 












Guests from all around the world near that place, as usual:












Ringstrasse is always good for spectacular cars:






















Street moment:












I walked to Boerse, Ringtower and Danube Channel - more of that walk
sometimes later!


Danube Channel graffiti:












At the end of my walk I again visited Volksgarten and enjoyed the roses - 

they are especially beautiful this year:






















Next we'll come back to *Life Ball! 
*


----------



## yansa

During today's photo walk I could get many nice snap shots for you around
Rathausplatz, where the preparations for* Life Ball* are taking place right now.


For all who are interested in a crazy and again - I'm sure - sometimes
touching, sometimes kitschy event:


*ORF* will have a *live stream* at *20:15*, here is the link:


https://tvthek.orf.at/live/Life-Ball-2019/14017590


As it's the last Life Ball, as we heard, I for sure will take a look into the
programme.
Until then I try to get my today's snapshots ready for the forum, but
for sure I only will be able to show only a part of it. Everything else later.
I'm in stress!


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for your interest, dear *George! 
*


_The Last Hours Before Life Ball Starts_
_Part 1_
_
_


























































































I must say that I went around and not into the fenced ared, because
I had seen that they made severe safety controls at the check points,
so they would have found and confiscated my big pepper spray, which
is my steady companion - and I didn't want that. 


I think I can post a second set, everything else then later or tomorrow!


----------



## yansa

_The Last Hours Before Life Ball Start_
_Part 2_
_
_










































































































A picture marathon! 
The rest will follow later! 



I hope the internet live stream will work, because I have no TV any more.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your interest, dears *Jane *and *George! 
*


_The Last Hours Before Life Ball Start_
_Part 3_
_
_












































































Funny and elaborate costumes could be admired there kay:












One last part to follow soon!


----------



## yansa

_The Last Hours Before Life Ball Start_
_Part 4_
_
_










The little twins were fascinated... 












It really was fun to watch this enthusiastic, red haired photographer! 























The colourful Life Ball tram:
































Some nice impressions at my way home:






















_*All pics in my threads: copyright yansa*_


----------



## skymantle

Great pics Yansa, a joy to view. :cheer::carrot::banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

You may not like my view, Silvia - but I find that the increasing exhibitionism of Pride these days highly inappropriate for public spaces and places. These days most Pride parades are taken over by men dressed in bondage costume or similar. I don't like it, and don't support it. I stopped attending Pride parades a few years ago now - partly because of this. This is no longer about young lesbians and gay men 'coming out' publicly; but about blatant sexualisation of public spaces. I wouldn't want my granddaughter to have to witness some of these 'performances'.

I saw a news article about this year's Vienna Pride, in which a group of lesbians protested loudly at the front of the march - about the pressure on lesbians, in particular younger lesbians, coming from the radical transgender movement, and how many lesbians no longer feel comfortable at Pride.

A very colourful event, mind you - but sorry I can't get enthusiastic about it.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in and liking! 
Welcome in my thread, *d_l_esmond!*



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, dear Silvia :cheers:


Thank you very much for your nice comment, Christos! 




openlyJane said:


> You may not like my view, Silvia - but I find that the increasing exhibitionism of Pride these days highly inappropriate for public spaces and places. These days most Pride parades are taken over by men dressed in bondage costume or similar. I don't like it, and don't support it. I stopped attending Pride parades a few years ago now - partly because of this. This is no longer about young lesbians and gay men 'coming out' publicly; but about blatant sexualisation of public spaces. I wouldn't want my granddaughter to have to witness some of these 'performances'.


Thank you very much for your personal view, Jane - of course I respect
other views, and I'm interested in them!
I can only report about what I saw myself at the Parade. We were far
away from a dominating number of bondage costumed men - they were
a minority. Most people were dressed colourful, sometimes crazy, and
there also were many in "normal" street dressing with some details
showing their sympathy for the people that are not what we call "mainstream".
There was nothing I would not like to be performed before the eyes
of children (a good possibility to talk with them about how different 

people are and that in spite of this we all are a big community of human
beings.)
But also I must admit that I did not see the whole Parade, this would
be much to straining for someone with Dystonia - after about two hours
taking pics I - reluctantly  - went home. So maybe there were some
sexualised and exhibitionistic scenes I didn't see. I'm not exhibitionistic
myself (I'm too shy in many ways , and so the contact with extremly
exhibitionistic and extraverted people for me is an enrichment and
something that encourages me to come out of my shell a little bit more. 





openlyJane said:


> I saw a news article about this year's Vienna Pride, in which a group of lesbians protested loudly at the front of the march - about the pressure on lesbians, in particular younger lesbians, coming from the radical transgender movement, and how many lesbians no longer feel comfortable at Pride.


It's sad that some young lesbian women don't feel comfortable at Pride.
When I was there I only saw relaxed young lesbians who enjoyed the event.
But what I note is that lesbian women still are underrepresented
in official life, in the media etc. For instance we see much more gay men
at TV or on films than lesbian women. I hope this will get better in the future!




openlyJane said:


> A very colourful event, mind you - but sorry I can't get enthusiastic about it.


Thank you for your interesting view about it, Jane!
There are some people from the movement itself who don't like how they
are represented at the Pride.
For me that's a bit like Yin and Yang: In former times all these people
had to stay invisible, they were segretated, punished and even killed
somtimes... Now our society is changing, and for me it's normal that
someone who maybe had to hide his sexual orientation in his youth
now "explodes" in joy and colours at such public parades.
The higher the acceptance in society, the less excesses at parades
we will see in the future, I'm sure. And I only can repeat, I didn't see
excesses. The man in the leather dress I showed was very friendly
and many people tried to be photographed with him.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, again, dear Silvia.
I like the atmosphere of cordiality and security that can be seen in the parade.


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Great update, again, dear Silvia.
> I like the atmosphere of cordiality and security that can be seen in the parade.


Thank you for your kind words, dear Roberto! 


_Rainbow Parade_
_
_











This young blonde boy was so pretty, he attracted my eye. 






















So many lovely people...












The group "Batala":






















One last part to come later!


----------



## openlyJane

_Batala_ must be an international movement. We see them at many big events in Britain too. Same costumes as well.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> _Batala_ must be an international movement. We see them at many big events in Britain too. Same costumes as well.


 I did a quick google look, Jane - they come from Brazil! 
But Austrians can get members of the group as well.
At their homepage they say "Wir bringen Brasilien nach Österreich" -
"We bring Brazil to Austria".


https://www.batala.at/uber-uns/


Very lively and interesting group, I'm sure we can find some videos about
them on YouTube.
Thank you for your good remark, Jane!
I see Batala every year at the parade here.


----------



## skymantle

Haha...and who ever said Vienna is a conservative city. :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice updates, Silvia  :nuts:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, as usual, dear Silvia!
We also have _Batala_ here in Mexico. They participate in many events.


francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you for your nice comments, dears
Jane, skymantle, Christos and Roberto! 





skymantle said:


> Haha...and who ever said Vienna is a conservative city. :banana:


Vienna has it all. 





Gratteciel said:


> Great update, as usual, dear Silvia!
> We also have _Batala_ here in Mexico. They participate in many events.
> 
> 
> francerobert2001, en Flickr


Nice to hear that "Batala" is in Mexico too, dear Roberto!
There always comes a lot of fresh energy when Batala comes. kay:


_Rainbow Parade_
_
_











In good mood...























Workout 












A black queen...












She comes in colours...












Inspired by the Carnival of Rio:












*The End*


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice parade photos, Silvia


----------



## paul62

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Colorful event  
Thank you for the photos,dear Silvia



...but I must agree with Jane (#5662)





openlyJane said:


> This is no longer about young lesbians and gay men 'coming out' publicly;


Maybe *Kyiv Pride 2019* it was more_ 'about young lesbians and gay men 'coming out' publicly' _
Kyiv Pride 2019 : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160199290&postcount=12579


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> Colorful event
> Thank you for the photos,dear Silvia


Thank you for your nice comment, dear Roman! 




Romashka01 said:


> ...but I must agree with Jane (#5662)


I did expect that. 




Romashka01 said:


> Maybe *Kyiv Pride 2019* it was more_ 'about young lesbians and gay men 'coming out' publicly' _
> Kyiv Pride 2019 : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160199290&postcount=12579


If you allow me a comment to this: I don't see such a big difference
in the Kiew and Vienna Parade. The parades are for _all_ people, it's
not only about "young lesbians and gay men coming out publicly".
In Vienna among members of the parade as well as among spectators
there were people of every age, from little chiild to grandpa , and
every kind of sexual orientation.

By the way: Very nice pics of the Kyiv Pride! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, as usual, dear Silvia!
This parade is already part of many of the big cities and it is very interesting to see how it takes place elsewhere. 
Thank you for showing the Vienna parade.
In our case, the city government is one of the organizers and presents several allusive events throughout the month of June.


----------



## christos-greece

Silvia, do you have more photos from Vienna's parade?


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Silvia, do you have more photos from Vienna's parade?


I do have more photos from the parade, Christos, but I've already shown
the best of them, so I'll continue with something else (maybe 1st district,
and you will see people as well. )


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for liking, and many thanks for your kind feedback,
dears Christos, Paul, Roman and Roberto! 



Vienna now has passed the hottest June ever since meteorological
records exist, and for the next days we expect temperatures up to
*38 degrees Celsius*!
So I will take a little break from internet and from Vienna for a few days.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ About hot days in Vienna indeed as i saw in google news, temperature these days will be hot...


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting dialogue here. I agree with you, Silvia: though the exhibitionism is a little offputting, I understand why it happens. For far too long any kind of deviance from the narrow idea of "normal" heterosexuality had to be repressed or it was severely punished by society. It took a great deal of courage to defy these social restrictions, and, sadly, it still does: there is currently a ugly backlash against what Pride represents, even in apparently tolerant Canada.


----------



## christos-greece

We will wait to come back with new photos, Silvia :hug:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all very much for looking in here from time to time, for giving a like,
and thank you very much for your interesting and kind comments, dears Nick and Christos! 



The big heat obviously takes a break, temperatures have fallen here in Vienna.
We can start to live again. 


Being absent for a time, I've seen now a little part of all that I've missed. Started at the bottom of the page and worked my way up. 

I'll see the rest of it during the next days, bit by bit. Looking forward to this!


Today I'll continue with the beginning of a new photo walk through the
1st district. 



_Vienna City Center_

Looking from Ringstrasse towards 7th district:












One of the Volksgarten ponds:












Information boards about the history of the fall of the iron curtain
at Heldenplatz:












One of the nice tourist oldtimers with driver, near Hofburg:












Heldenplatz, view towards the NHM (Museum of Natural History):












Walking through all the nice passages and yards of the Hofburg complex:












Standing in the cupola hall of Michaeler Trakt, looking out towards Michaelerplatz,
with which I will continue later:


----------



## buho

Glad to see you again, Silvia!


----------



## openlyJane

A relief that life can get back to more normal now the temperatures have decreased a little......It was around 38 degrees the whole time I was in Rome, last week. We could only manage a morning activity - before having to seek shade and rest in the afternoon - before going out again in the evening. It feels positively chilly back here in Britain.


----------



## paul62

It`s nice to see you back again, Silvia


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Good to see you back again, dear Silvia! As always with lovely pics! kay:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone for liking!





buho said:


> Glad to see you again, Silvia!


Thank you, dear friend! And I'm glad to be here again. 





openlyJane said:


> A relief that life can get back to more normal now the temperatures have decreased a little......It was around 38 degrees the whole time I was in Rome, last week. We could only manage a morning activity - before having to seek shade and rest in the afternoon - before going out again in the evening. It feels positively chilly back here in Britain.


38 degrees are hell, dear Jane. I would have done exactly like you,
going out only in the early morning and late evening. Britain often has
so pleasant temperatures - I envy you! Vienna is one of the cities most
affected by climate change in Europe.
---> Can't wait to see your Rome pics! 






paul62 said:


> It`s nice to see you back again, Silvia


Thank you very much, dear Paul! 






Patrick Highrise said:


> Good to see you back again, dear Silvia! As always with lovely pics! kay:


Thank you for your kind words, dear friend! 


_Michaelerplatz_
_
_
The place with an amused tourist 













A Fiaker rushing into the scene...












We are looking here from Michaelerplatz towards noble and expensive Kohlmarkt:












Horses everywhere... 













A long-felt want - and this time I bought one of the original Fiaker horseshoes:
Not a golden or silver one, but the rusty iron. kay:
I transportet it for the rest of my photo walk hanging at my belt -
must have looked funny. 












Love the enthusiasm of this little child 













^^ In the background the entrance to Michaelerkirche (Saint Michael).


The Roman excavations:












Michaelerplatz - one of Vienna's tourist hot-spots, very lively:












Will be continued.
And I will see more of your updates tomorrow!


----------



## openlyJane

It certainly looks a lot cooler in Vienna now. Nice to see the summer festivals and activities in full flow.

I wonder what those roman excavations are?


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> It certainly looks a lot cooler in Vienna now. Nice to see the summer festivals and activities in full flow.
> 
> I wonder what those roman excavations are?


Thank you for your nice comment, Jane! 
It's a big relief that Vienna has cooled down now, especially the nights
are so much cooler than before.
Another interesting summer festival has started shortly, the "Vienna Filmfestival"
at Rathausplatz with gastronomy, live music and music films on a big screen
in the late evenings. 



At Michaelerplatz they found the relics of the Roman "Lagervorstadt" (Canabae).
There once mainly lived women and children of the Roman soldiers.
Architect Hans Hollein "framed" a part of the excavations, so today we can
look like through a window into Vienna's Roman history.
Here you can enlarge an interesting pic of the whole excavation, Jane.


https://www.wien.gv.at/archaeologie/projekte/michaelerplatz.html


----------



## yansa

*@Jane,* please see my answer for you above. 
Thank you all for liking! :cheers:


_Kohlmarkt_

In pole position... 






















Looking from Kohlmarkt towards the Michaelertrakt of Hofburg:












And looking towards the figures at the cupola of Michaelertrakt -
also preferred by many pigeons:












Kohlmarkt is a short street between Michaelerplatz and Graben with
many expensive stores:












Window shopping...












Two impressions with advertisements:






















Will be continued later!


----------



## skymantle

Nice updates. Looks like tourism season is in full swing too.


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Thank you for your nice comment, Jane!
> It's a big relief that Vienna has cooled down now, especially the nights
> are so much cooler than before.
> Another interesting summer festival has started shortly, the "Vienna Filmfestival"
> at Rathausplatz with gastronomy, live music and music films on a big screen
> in the late evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> At Michaelerplatz they found the relics of the Roman "Lagervorstadt" (Canabae).
> There once mainly lived women and children of the Roman soldiers.
> Architect Hans Hollein "framed" a part of the excavations, so today we can
> look like through a window into Vienna's Roman history.
> Here you can enlarge an interesting pic of the whole excavation, Jane.
> 
> 
> https://www.wien.gv.at/archaeologie/projekte/michaelerplatz.html


Wow! The full scale of the site is impressive. Will this now be preserved, or was it uncovered during construction works?


----------



## openlyJane

I'm really going to have to make the effort to visit Vienna. Would you say late spring or early autumn is a good time to visit?


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



skymantle said:


> Nice updates. Looks like tourism season is in full swing too.


It is, dear skymantle, it is! 





openlyJane said:


> Wow! The full scale of the site is impressive. Will this now be preserved, or was it uncovered during construction works?


These relics of Roman buildings were found when they redesigned
Michaelerplatz. I think a part of it will rest under ground forever, and
the part we can see today will stay visible for the public.






openlyJane said:


> I'm really going to have to make the effort to visit Vienna. Would you say late spring or early autumn is a good time to visit?


You are welcome, Jane and Patrick! 
If you are not fans of extreme heat I really would avoid June, July and August
and choose Spring or Autumn. But even May or September are no guarantee
for the perfect sightseeing weather. The weather has become so unpredictable
in the last years...


_Around Graben_
_(and some more Roman relics)_












Impossible for me to pass her by without taking a shot. 












Looking into Graben, one of the, or even _the_ most beautiful street 

in Vienna besides Ringstrasse:












Zooming a bit:












Looking into Naglergasse:












These pics lead us to another interesting buildings site where they
made a discovery.






















This not very spectacular looking place was in the news recently:












And this are the original tools with which they dug out the bones of
a Roman Centurion !!












(No, just joking... )
But here they found the relics of a Roman Centurion Quarter. You can
find a pic of how the archeologists imagine this quarter in this ORF report:


https://wien.orf.at/stories/3003432/


Will be continued another day.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great street shots with amused tourists and amusing sightseeing taxis, Silvia. It looks as if Vienna is suffering from an excess of tourists on the streets during high season. It was nice to raise the eyes above crowded street level and gaze on this magnificent scene:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and liking! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates and well done, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you, dear Christos! :cheers:





Why-Why said:


> Great street shots with amused tourists and amusing sightseeing taxis, Silvia. It looks as if Vienna is suffering from an excess of tourists on the streets during high season. It was nice to raise the eyes above crowded street level and gaze on this magnificent scene:


Thank you for your always interesting comments, Nick! 
I agree, the cupola is such a joy for the eye!

I think compared to other European cities Vienna has the many tourists
under control quite well.  And we are glad about the interest for
our city!
But you are right, in summer there are some hot spots where the
masses roll through (Stephansplatz, Graben, Kohlmarkt, Michaelerplatz, Schoenbrunn Palace...).
It's no real problem to move there for people without physical handicap.
For me with the Dystonia it sometimes is very stressing because I
can't evade ruthless people as quickly as I could before.
Another thing: When you zoom from Michaelerplatz to Kohlmarkt
it always looks like an invasion. 


_Platz am Hof_

Something red and pretty attracts our eye at this wonderful place. 













Coming nearer: What wonderful shape this Ferrari has... kay:






















A nice contrast between the modern car and the historistic building
in Medieval style in the background:












This is the time where - like every year - a theatre tent can be found
at the place:






















Looking towards the hotel "Park Hyatt Vienna":












Will be continued later.


----------



## openlyJane

.....and tourists so often walk slowly and aimlessly, and often three or four abreast - meaning you cannot pass by ( I know that I am a tourist too, on occasion - but at least I walk quickly...). Large groups and coach parties are the worst.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I thank everyone so much who tried to help me with the technical problem
and gave good advice !! :hug:
Thank you, dear Jane, for copy and paste my messages! :hug:
Thank you, dear Christos, for always having an ear for our problems and needs! :hug:



BHT said:


> I'm following this thread for quite a long time and feeling so awkward that I'm commenting it only now, but thank you yansa soo much for sharing all of your lovely photos of Vienna and its details and citylife. :cheers: I visit the city very often and your thread is a big inspiration for me - thanks to your beautiful shots, I discovered many parts of Vienna I had no idea existed.
> 
> I was experiencing the same problems as you are, but fortunately, I found a solution - when grey field appears, click *2* times on this button and then you're able to write normally. I know it sounds a bit strange and it's not the best way how to add new posts, but it works


Dear BHT, first I want to say that I'm very happy that you have so much joy
visiting my thread, and of course I'm glad that you like the 'real Vienna'
during your visits too. 
Your hint with that button to click for two times is gold for me - I thank you
so much !! :hug:
I could write this posting - now let's see if the system is willing to send it. 

*** 
*EDIT:* Hooray, it worked !!  I'll be back soon with some pics from Vienna Woods.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Yansa,
It worked: you are back and we are happy!


----------



## yansa

Christi69 said:


> Dear Yansa,
> It worked: you are back and we are happy!


Thank you, dear Christi! 

I must try out immediately if the system now takes my pics again too. 

Vienna is surrounded in the West and parts of it's North and South by
a romantic forest, the Vienna Woods. Some regions of that forest even
are on Viennese city ground, for instance in the 18th and 19th district.
When it's getting unbearable hot in the inner districts of Vienna I sometimes
flee to my mother who lives in Vienna Woods, about half an hour travel
from Vienna. So now we will visit...

A Garden in Vienna Woods

My mother loves her privacy, so I only can show close-ups and pics of the beautiful sky above our forest.

A thunderstorm is coming...
The first signs:



















You can be sure that I'm totally happy and excited when at last such a
dark "monster" crawls over our roof. 
The thunderstorm was great and brought lots of strong lightning.










But now to the lovely flowers of the garden:




























Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Under the apple tree...










Looks like two "Weissfleck-Widderchen" (Amata phegea):










Evening primrose (Oenothera spp.):










Buddleia:










I love this romantic rose:



















Will be continued later!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Welcome back


----------



## openlyJane

Great to see you back & able to post, Silvia......

I love the image of rain on the apples, in particular.

Does your mother cook with apples, I wonder? ( I assume they are baking apples)


----------



## skymantle

Lovely to have you back and thank you also to BHT.


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Yes you are back !!! 😊😚👍🤗


----------



## Gratteciel

I'm so happy you are back, dear Silvia! :banana:
Thank you BHT!


----------



## Romashka01

I'm happy to see your lovely photos again!
All pics are beautiful :applause: :applause: Many thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome back Silvia; As always great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## yansa

Now I've seen the older threads on the second page. It again will take me
some time to see all I've missed during my absence.

Thank you all for liking and thank you very much for your lovely comments,
dears

George, Jane, skymantle, Patrick, Roberto, Roman and Christos! 

@Jane: My mother bakes a delicious "Apfelstrudel", a very typical Austrian dessert - please see the pics :

https://www.google.de/search?q=apfe...3e3jAhUDwcQBHfbCAfYQ_AUIESgB&biw=1366&bih=590
EDIT: I can see that the system doesn't show my link. But you have only to search for "Apfelstrudel" in Googel pics, Jane.

More of Vienna Woods...
At the balcony:




























An awesome morning sky:










Still life:










The last part will follow immediately!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing morning sky!


----------



## yansa

Nigella:










My mother and me very much enjoy to eat at the terrace or at the balcony,
and I love to decorate the tables. 










At the train station, waiting for the train to Vienna:



















This pic is taken out of the train, near Westbahnhof:










Arrived at Westbahnhof, Vienna:










Next we'll be back to Vienna again, and I'll show you pics I took yesterday.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;161290188 said:


> Amazing morning sky!


Thank you very much, George!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, dear Silvia!
among my favourites... The wonderful morning sky and the beautiful flowers.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, your mother's house seems enchanting : beautiful flowers, a view, peacefulness and very good taste!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates Silvia and well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great to have you back on the forum and in Vienna, Silvia. You even found lilies at the train station! But my favourite is the one of that dark monster of a thunderstorm.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in and liking, and thank you so much for your kind
comments, dears...

George, Roberto, Christi, Christos and Nick! 

*@Nick:* Talking about thunderstorms... I'm a little sad at the moment:
A cold front with thunderstorm has just passed Vienna, but the thunderstorms
in our city are not the same as some years ago. This was only a weak
"thunderstormy" , in fact we nearly don't have thunderstorms here any more.

_Few Steps From Monarchy to Graffiti_

Ringstrasse: The place between the former Ministery for War and the
"Nationalbank".










Looking from the former Ministery of War to the field marshal Radetzky Momument,
two typical Ringstrassen buildings and - in the second row - the famous
Secessionist "Postsparkasse":










Field marshal Radetzky under beautiful clouds:










Facade of the old War Ministery: Roman soldiers in modern times...










It's the last part of Ringstrasse before you reach the Danube Channel - 
a beautiful place. You shouldn't miss it when you visit Vienna. 



















Roman soldiers. The lion in between biting into a piece of armour and
loosing his last teeth... :lol:










The "Urania" shows us that Danube Channel, the graffiti zone, is very close:










Dynamic Vienna  
People waiting to cross the street for the Aspern Bridge over Danube Channel:










Next time we will see new wall and ground art at near Danube Channel.


----------



## yansa

I'm glad you came in and gave likes, and also thank you for your kind comments,
dears Jane, Roberto, Christos and skymantle! 

@Jane: It always makes me sad when I see that someone has changed,
manipulated or destroyed someone else's work of art. Lack of respect!

@Roberto: The sunflower pic is my personal favourite too. 

@skymantle: Next time when I'm there I really must cross the street to
take a look at the second sculpture - thank you for mentioning it! 

Papa Africa 










A sprayer at work:










Walking the dog at a colourful place:










An inscription tells us this hut is a toilet.
Seems to be very astrological...










... even astronomical...










... but beware of the biest which waits in the toilet room! :lol:










Young man with perfect Danube Channel outfit:










The Twin City Liner which brings people to Bratislava:










* The End *


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new photo set, dear Silvia!
I loved the first graffiti cat. He's so cute!
A very original astronomical toilette, no doubt.
The Danube channel offers very interesting things.


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Very nice new photo set, dear Silvia!
> I loved the first graffiti cat. He's so cute!
> A very original astronomical toilette, no doubt.
> The Danube channel offers very interesting things.


Thank you, dear Roberto! 
Indeed, Danube Channel always fascinates me again. Water, especially
rivers, always have a smell of freedom.
Yes, the violet cat is cute. 

Thank you all for liking!

Jazz Brunch at Rathausplatz
Boogie Woogie Gang

Back at Rathausplatz again. :cheers:










The first event I show you was with the "Boogie Woogie Gang", and it 
was the best, because of the amateur boogie dancers. Also great music!
Fabulous place for a Jazz concert, view to Burgtheater:










The man in the flower shirt is an Austrian Blues legend, mister Al Cook. kay:










His visit honoured the band, with which he had played before sometimes.
Meeting Al Cook, please let me do a little excursion to Austrian blues music.
Since the technical problem I had I can't put in links to internet pages
no more, so I have to ask all who are interested to give in the following
words in YouTube to find the songs. 
Feed the YouTube Search with"Al Cook, Sanctified Blues 1986" and/or
"Al Cook, The Working Man Blues 1986", and you get some songs from
an record by him. If you want to see this nice and talented musician live
you can give in "Al Cook - Mississippi Man (2013)".

During that YouTube research I found out that Austria has only one blues
woman - Katie Kern.  She played live with Al Cook - please feed YouTube
search with"Katie Kern und Al Cook: yearning blues Original". There she
reminds me of some very early Janis Joplin live recordings I have on an old
Joplin double album.

You already have guessed it: I like Katie Kern and her way to make music. 
Please see her live playing Route 66 - giving in "Katie Kern - Route 66
(Blues for the Highway)" into the YouTube search. You find a bigger number
of her songs (including another version of Route 66) by giving in "Top Titel - Katie Kern"
into the YouTube search. Some of them are very nice!

Vienna and music, the two really belong together. 

The Boogie man 
A few couples danced Boogie all the time, and it was a very good atmosphere
during this concert. Best concert I saw so far this summer.










This moment should be framed in: To get older must not mean to have
less fun in live. Boogie never ends! kay:










Giving it all:










Many middle age and older people, but also very young ones among
the happy audience:










Play that Jazz (and Boogie)! 










Boogie never ends... 










During the break I had the chance to take a closer look at the instruments:










What a nice day this was!
(Will be continued with two more bands another day.)


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic fun, Silvia......not so much boogie woogie, but I do love the blues.


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely update, dear Silvia!
Great and fun moments I loved seeing people happy and dancing.
Thanks for the information about Al Cook and Katie Kern. By the way, beautiful guitar of Al Cook!
Here is the link to *Katie Kern und Al Cook: yearning blues Original*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always do, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots from the jazz concert, especially the closeup of the harmonica player.

I find this shot and similar ones from your earlier set interesting:










It's as if the brutal modern buildings above have given graffiti daubers permission to deface the riverbank beneath. Not sure how this works, but Dr. Freud would have been able to explain it, I'm sure.


----------



## Romashka01

:applause:
Love your thread,dear Silvia kay:
this and this - just two of my favorites (...and, of course, _'the sunflower pic' _from previous page)


----------



## paul62

Great stuff, Silvia. 
I must say that I do miss your regular presence on the urban showcase.


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------



## christos-greece

Looking forward for more updates, Silvia


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear Silvia, finally I could stay in time with my promises (some of them very old, shame on me...) to come back and see what my friends around the World are bringing to Urban Showcase. Well, I was out for a long time, needing to start in your Page 275 to keep in touch with our beloved Wien. It was april, and springtime there, and I saw and read so many lovely, stunning and important things about you and how are things around! 

I am sad about the news with the pigeons in your window, I mean, how they cannot visit you anymore, but hope you can see them nearby. Otherwise, I loved that couple of pigeons visiting the couple of ducks on the restaurant, and for sure I would be a custommer to eat good meals and see our animal friends 

Loved allusions to Brazil in the Rainbow Parade, as I loved the springtime flowers (roses, roses, roses  ) in Setagaya Park, or in Belvedere, or in Botanical Garden, and in your mom's garden. 

I have much more to say, and a lot of beautiful images to remember, and please don't feel preoccupied about not writing too much to answer our messages, because you talk through your images, dear friend.

Cannot end this message without speaking about Page 278 and this cute dog on the shopwindow: after seeing a lot all details, I decided she is real  - and she has same attitude towards fashion I have, because people here say I look dressed with same clothes all the time, they only change in colors :lol:



yansa said:


> *The Lovely Shop Window*


Hope to stay more around and know what you are planning for the future. Best wishes and a lot of hugs :hug:


----------



## yansa

double post


----------



## openlyJane

Oh Silvia, what a thrill! Days like this make life so joyous.

*Alois Koch*:_Austrian Blues guitarist and singer He was born February 27, 1945 in Bad Ischl, Austria. After watching an Elvis Presley movie, he wanted to become a musician. He is still one of Austria's most prominent blues musicians. _


----------



## yansa

double post


----------



## Eduarqui

So glad here to see your energy there, dear friend, the registers above are full of life and we can feel the "vibe" of this event thanks to you


----------



## Why-Why

A great capture of this live jazz, Silvia. I particularly liked the shots of the girls getting wild.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, dear Silvia!
How much positive energy in that Jazz event, I love it!


----------



## yansa

Dears Eduardo, Nick and Roberto, I'm glad my pics could transport the
nice feeling of these concerts to you - thank you for your kind comments! 
And again many thanks to all who liked!


----------



## skymantle

Very cool...I luv the whole vibe of this festival.


----------



## yansa

skymantle said:


> Very cool...I luv the whole vibe of this festival.


Thank you very much for your kind words, dear skymantle! 

I'll continue with one or two smaller updates, and then probably will do
the rest of the Jazz brunches, followed by "everyday Vienna" at Wiedner Hauptstrasse. :cheers:

A New Building in the 1st District / Renngasse

We detect an interesting new building at the end of the streeet...










Coming nearer...










Here it is, seen from the other side of Renngasse:










^^ Opposite there is the Mexican Embassy, and maybe some of you
remember that some time ago I showed the area there and also this
new building which was a building site then. Now it's nearly completely finished.

Zoom at the interesting balconies:










I hope the rooms are climated and they will get more green somewhere.
Seen from the yard:










Standing directly under the balconies:










^^ @George: I remember that you showed us some new buildings with
similar balconies. Maybe this is a trend now in contemporary architecture
in several countries (or even worldwide)?
What is your opinion to this, @Eduardo?  Are such balconies a trend?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yes, I've shown you one example from my hometown, but I think that this is not a new trend, most likely just a renewed interest among the architects for more "playful" balconies.

BTW, the building looks great.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick

I love street scenes of Vienna!! ... full of life and a vibrant atmosphere 

Thanks Silvia for show images of district where is located the mexican embassy :cheers: ... looks very nice and interesting. 
Texture and lines of new building are very beautiful really i like it. 

As always beautiful new update of Vienna


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking and commenting! Answers to the last comments will
follow a bit later.

Because... technical problems again. I can only see some posts from
page 290 when I'm logged in. So I try something: I delete them
at page 290 and put them in here at page 291. Maybe this works and the
postings can be seen then also by guests of the forum.

*** 

Dear friends, I had no time and energy for our forum the last days, because
other things in "real life" needed my attention and time. As always I thank
everyone who was so nice to take a look in here and give a "like" :cheers:,
and I thank you so much for your kind comments, dears 

Jane, Roberto, Christos, Nick, Roman, Paul and Eduardo!  

@Jane: I love both blues and boogie! Two of my favourite kinds of music. 

@Roberto: How kind of you to give us a link to the music of Katie Kern and
Al Cook (whom we'll meet later on ) - thank you so much! :hug:

@Nick: I don't think the buildings there have such strong influence, because
we find some very nice and beautiful graffiti too. 

@Paul: Thank you for missing me! 

@Eduardo: What a big joy to read from you again, dear friend! Just let
me say thank you for your kind comment with a big hug! :hug:
I hope you are feeling well now.
Yes, the pigeons and ducks in that restaurant are unforgotten, as well
as the cute little dog in that shopwindow. 

Today I come back with a bigger update. The pics are from today, a day
which was very special and also unforgettable for me.

Jazz Brunch at Rathausplatz with Eddie's Swing Cats
and Al Cook

At Rathausplatz again: This weekend there were the "Vienna Classic Days 2019"
which I regrettably missed, but at least I can show you three of the oldtimers :










Nice detail:




























Strolling the beautiful place between Town Hall and Burgtheater:










Today we got a fabulous concert by "Eddie's Swing Cats" - please let me
show you some impressions:










Very good singer! :applause:










Some of the musicians do play in several bands:










More of that swinging concert:




























The world of the stage:










Suddenly during the concert I realized that I was standing directly near
Al Cook and his wife!  It took me many minutes to find the courage to
ask mister Cook if he allowed me to portray him. He allowed. 










It was great to talk with that nice couple, and in my next update I have
a surprise for you.  Please give me some time to make the pics ready
for showing.

***


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Oh Silvia, what a thrill! Days like this make life so joyous.
> 
> *Alois Koch*:_Austrian Blues guitarist and singer He was born February 27, 1945 in Bad Ischl, Austria. After watching an Elvis Presley movie, he wanted to become a musician. He is still one of Austria's most prominent blues musicians. _


A thrilling and wonderful day indeed, Jane!  Thank you for your nice comment,
and thank you all for liking! :cheers:

Al Cook Special

After the break a big surprise: Al Cook entered the stage and performed
several songs as a guest star. :banana: kay:

Pic 1: Feeling the blues










Pic 2: Two ladies began to boogie 










Pic 3: Still a handsome man after more than 50 years on the stage.










Pic 4: Always ready for a joke... 










Pic 5: 










Pic 6: Moving to the rhythm










Pic 7: In a good mood... 










Pic 8: I have been told that the man in the background between the
dancing girls is a famous drummer (if I remember right).










Pic 9: The old times of Rock 'n' Roll and Blues get alive...










Pic 10: Al singing and the girls getting wild... 










Pic 11: What a great concert and experience this was!










Pic 12:










I'm very thankful that Al Cook and his wife made this day to something special
for me. What nice people they are! 

(I want to remember that the pics of all singers and musicians - as well as
the content of this whole thread - are under my copyright. Mr. Cook may
use them for free for his Internet page or Facebook page or whereever
he wants, if he finds something he likes. )


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your kind comments, dears George, Christos and Rick! 



Salazar Rick said:


> I love street scenes of Vienna!! ... full of life and a vibrant atmosphere
> 
> Thanks Silvia for show images of district where is located the mexican embassy :cheers: ... looks very nice and interesting.
> Texture and lines of new building are very beautiful really i like it.
> 
> As always beautiful new update of Vienna


Rick, nice to read from you again, and thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:

btw, a long time ago i asked you for a mirror photo of you (if it possible) :dunno: :hug:


----------



## Romashka01

So much fun! Love your wonderful pictures! and description (..._''Always ready for a joke''.."and the girls getting wild".. _) 
:applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all who always visit and give a 'like' although there often are
longer breaks between my postings now! 
Thank you for your kind comments, dears Christos and Roman - very appreciated! 

Christos, you asked for a selfie, so I searched out one (it's anonymous, 
but of course, everyone who knows me from private life will recognize me here. )










Dear friends, I'm really struggling to keep on the way of forum activity
I did in former times. At the moment I must capitulate. Three reasons:
Always struggling with health problems (I spent several hours in hospital
last Friday, but have recovered well), things of "real life" that take much,
much of my time, and the always returning technical problems in the forum.

Poor Eduardo, you are waiting for an answer to your message and I saw
that you have posted such nice pics again (took a quick look!). I must ask
you for patience - your thread will be the first one I'll visit when I have
enough time again. I send you a hug! :hug:

I hope to be back again soon as possible !!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Hugs to you too, dear friend, don't worry about time, we will wait for you always


----------



## Gratteciel

Dear Silvia: 
On the one hand, I am delighted that you had such a good time at Al Cook's concert; but on the other hand, I am sad for your health problems and the technical problems you are suffering lately.
I hope with all my heart that you will recover soon. You are a very positive person and that will help, no doubt.
I send you a big ... big hug :hug:


----------



## openlyJane

Your self portrait speaks of life and vitality, Silvia. I wish you well. Sometimes the journey must be inner-wards.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, I also wish you will recover soon, for yourself first, but also for us to be able to enjoy and reflect on your marvelous picture sets about Vienna


----------



## christos-greece

yansa said:


> Christos, you asked for a selfie, so I searched out one (it's anonymous,
> but of course, everyone who knows me from private life will recognize me here. )


Are you blond, btw? Nice selfie photo, Silvia :hug:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for being so patient and supportive, dears Eduardo, Roberto, Jane, Christi and Christos! :hug:
@Christos: To your question - my hair now is brunette with a little red. 
@Jane: Then my self portrait lies.  I'm fighting very hard at the moment,
but will continue with everything as long as I can.

As usual, I'll try to see all I've missed during my absence and work my way
up from page 2 to page 1.

Today I show you some impressions from a place which nearly is like a church
for me, a place to get in touch with eternity:

KHM , Egyptian Section

Best greetings to Karl (if you should look in here), 
and thank you for the nice talk we had there! 

Painted inside of a sarcophagus:










Breathtaking room 1 of the collection:










Engravings inside a stone sarcophagus:










My beloved God Anubis:










Still in room 1:










Baboon canopic jar (the baboon stands for one of the most interesting
and oldest Egypt deities, God Thot):










Deities and mummies:










Looking into eternity:










A second part will follow later.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for visiting and liking, everyone! 

Looking up to the beautiful ceiling in room 1:










Cute little child at the feet of his mother:










Impressing Pharao head:










Sphinx and elephant:










The two big Sachmet statues - such impressing ladies! 










Pharao with God Horus:










Crocodyle mummy (the crocodyle symbolizes God Sobek, Father of the Nile):










The Ibis (as well as the baboon) symbolized God Thot, god of writing, science, magic, moon...










Mystic face of Goddess Hathor:










* The End * 

Wiedner Hauptstrasse, pics from two walks there, will follow next.


----------



## christos-greece

So, now you are little brunette snd red hair style; great, very nice updates btw :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

What a nice and interesting update, dear Silvia!
Best of all, you are here again.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ We would like to see more updates, if it possible


----------



## skymantle

This thread is better than ever. Great to see Yansa. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

The pink & black spotted building is quite a confection.


----------



## christos-greece

skymantle said:


> *This thread is better than ever.* Great to see Yansa. kay:


I believe and say yes to that :cheers:


----------



## Koloman

Romashka01 said:


> :hmm: Is her hand on his genitals?





yansa said:


> I'm waiting for Koloman's opinion to this.



Hahaha, Roman, nooo! 
It´s the way she places her head against his shoulder and her feet against his legs. And her relaxed posture suggests she feels comfortable and trusts him. Maybe it is just me who wants them to be in love, who knows 





ukiyo said:


> All of those overhead cables are for the trams? It gives it a Japanese feel :laugh:



Yesss, overhead cables for Trams, street lighting and traffic lights are kind of a Viennese speciality  Many times when taking a photo you wish they weren´t there.


----------



## Why-Why

I do like that modern Baden tram ... a very tasteful design. And the African sculpture leaning against the the kitsch painting!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and many thank for your lovely comments, dears
Christos, Koloman, Christi, Roman, ukiyo, Roberto,
skymantle, Jane and Nick!

@Koloman: Very nice description of that couple by you! 
@ukiyo: Koloman was so kind to answer yet - yes, all cables for our trams etc. 
@Roberto: "so everyday and so special at the same time" - thank you for that
good description of many of my pics! 
@skymantle: What a nice compliment - thank you, dear!  And thank you Christos,
for having the same opinion!  
@Nick: We will see one more impression of this antiquity shop soon!

Wiedner Hauptstrasse
Second Walk

I love those miniature jungles. 
The various shops also are part of the face of the streets.










A little coffee rest at "Aida"'s:










Nice little theatre: The "Freie Buehne Wieden" is a private theater, founded
in 1976 by actress Topsy Kueppers. The building is very old - in the Middle Ages
it was a cloister.










It's always a moment of happiness when I detect something in my city
that I didn't know so far: This lovely wall art was created by artist "Kobra"
from Brazil (the Klimt part), and by artist "Kruella d'Enfer" from Portugal
(the Schiele part).










Klimt's cat in detail 










From another angle:










The flower and the bee 
Near the little church Saint Thekla there are some green spots.










Near Saint Thekla the tram goes under ground:










^^ Saint Thekla, 1756 by Mathias Gerl

Modern building with nice sky in the background nearby:










Building with Art Deco details:










We walk back at the other side of the street, and once more Gustav Klimt
gives us a smile. 










Will be continued another time.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

A beautiful update, dear Silvia!
Among my favorites: The coffee and cake service in Aida and the great mural on the wall of the building.
It is always a great pleasure to visit your thread!


----------



## openlyJane

Is that a raspberry & apple tart; or maybe does it have almond in it? Looks tasty!


----------



## Koloman

Lovely wall art - especially the cat´s eyes!


----------



## skymantle

Sensational street art...luv it!


----------



## Romashka01

Always :applause: stunning wall art kay:





Koloman said:


> Hahaha, Roman, nooo!
> It´s the way she places her head against his shoulder and her feet against his legs. And her relaxed posture suggests she feels comfortable and trusts him. Maybe it is just me who wants them to be in love, who knows


A really nice description. I'm a romantic guy too  but at first,I thought she touching.. I zoomed this photo and can't clearly see.. ( :| )


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking and for your nice comments, dears
Christos, Roberto, Jane, Koloman and skymantle!

@Jane, as far as I remember there was curd and a little apricot jam in this
torte - it was delicious! (I love everything with curd. )



Romashka01 said:


> Always :applause: stunning wall art kay:


Thank you, Roman, I'm glad you like my pics!



Romashka01 said:


> A really nice description. I'm a romantic guy too  but at first,I thought she touching.. *I zoomed this photo and can't clearly see..* ( :| )


It's a riddle for me why you are so extremely interested in this special detail.

Okay - let's go on with

Wiedner Hauptstrasse

Lovely small Madonna with Child painting in a store:










A building...










... with interesting balconies:










Angry door lion 










A house with tradition: Cafe Woertner










Funny fountain figure 



















Lovely detail:










Anyone in need of a new car tire? 










I choose this table outside a restaurant... 










... and enjoyed this nice view:










One last part is to come later.


----------



## skymantle

Luv the fountain, but does look a tad funny...almost like he's being tortured. :lol:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



skymantle said:


> Luv the fountain, but does look a tad funny...almost like he's being tortured. :lol:


Skymantle, I've found out more about this fountain:
It's called "Engelbrunnen", dating back to 1893, and was created by Anton Paul Wagner.
It shows a woman (Elsbeth), who dominates over two caught robbers, one of
them the greatly feared "forest devil" Hans Aufschring.
This all goes back to an old Viennese legend.

Here you can see the whole fountain:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engelbrunnen#/media/Datei:Engelbrunnen_01_crop.jpg


----------



## openlyJane

Some lovely little details.....the madonna and child, I like; and interesting looking balcony detail; the cactus; and the water fountain featuring a manly looking woman, vomiting.......


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Some lovely little details.....the madonna and child, I like; and interesting looking balcony detail; the cactus; and the water fountain featuring a manly looking woman, vomiting.......


Thank you, Jane - I'm happy you found so many pics you like!
The "manly looking woman" is a man with long hair  - a caught robber.


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Thank you, Jane - I'm happy you found so many pics you like!
> The "manly looking woman" is a man with long hair  - a caught robber.


That explains it.....:lol: The senses never lie.


----------



## yansa

I'm glad that the remarkable Engelbrunnen (fountain) has caught so much attention. 
Thank you for your kind comments, dears skymantle and Jane,
and thank you all for liking! 

Here comes the last part of...

Wiedner Hauptstrasse










Maria Immaculata statue:










A second glance in the antiquity store: Similar pieces, when old and original,
from Benin are extremely expensive and normally can be found in museums.
So I think this maybe is not so old, or it is a copy?
A jaguar head (bronze):










Typical Viennese facades:










Here we see more of the big building of Technical University (with Badnerbahn
in the foreground):










Standing at the beginning of Wiedner Hauptstrasse, looking into the street:










Now we slowly walk back from Wieden towards the first district (Innere Stadt)
and meet some more couples:




























This is a nice view in Vienna. Badner Bahn coming out of the first district:










Would you rather see pics from a streetmarket at Neubaugasse next (more people),
or the Otto Wagner Pavillion in Hietzing from out- _and inside_ (more Jugendstil)?


----------



## openlyJane

Silvia, did you witness the record breaking _marathon_ attempt that took place in Vienna today? It has been on all the national news media.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :hug: :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dear friends, and many thanks for your kind comment, dear Christos! :hug:

Stadtbahn-Hofpavillon
by Otto Wagner (5, end)

We will see some more impressions from the entree and the outside of the lovely building.










Gold is gold is gold.  It always brings a feeling of elegance and luxury.



















Small, but a masterpiece of architecture:










Thanks God that they used so much of this dark green in that time... 










Several lanterns in the same style complete the ensemble:










Master Autumn has painted the leaves nearby:










Please don't miss the other pics of the pavilion at the previous page!
I recommend all visitors of the Schoenbrunn Palace and Park also to visit the near Otto Wagner Pavilion.
You are privileged now: You know how it looks from inside.  Most of the time the doors are closed!

*** 
I have a little Schoenbrunn bonus waiting for you, and then I'll continue with
something completely different: The Neubaugasse Street Market.


----------



## yansa

I appreciate your interest very much,George and COmountainsguy, thank you!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia,
Thanks a lot for that great journey inside this architectural and decorative masterpiece. The autumn leaves are also beautiful.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you so much for your kind comments, dears Christos and Christi! 

Bonus: "Schlosspark Schoenbrunn"

I never visit the Otto Wagner Pavilion without doing at least a short walk in the
Schoenbrunn Park, where now slowly Autumn takes over the reign.

The first trees change their colour:










Beautiful poison: Spindelstrauch / "Pfarrerkapperl" (Euonymus europaeus):










"What we ravens do to impress photographing girls:
We spread our feathers in a peculiar way." 










"We try to sing like Caruso (always keeping that quirky body language)." 










"We bend down a little bit and show our behind." :lol: :lol: :lol:










Embedded:










The old Ginkgo and his shadow on the wall:










Adjoining building of the Palace and interesting car:










Friendly Fiaker coachman:










The visitors are in a good mood. 










Looking back in joy: A dramatic cloud hangs above the Palace. kay:










(I'm more passionate about photography than ever. )


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, you are right to be passionate about photography, because we are "passionnés" (pun in French-English) by your aussergewoehnliche pictures!


----------



## yansa

Christi69 said:


> Dear Silvia, you are right to be passionate about photography, because we are "passionnés" (pun in French-English) by your aussergewoehnliche pictures!


:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very dramatic sky on the last photo  Great few last sets, Silvia! kay:


----------



## skymantle

Great pics and I'm very fond of Wagner's work. kay:


----------



## Koloman

yansa said:


> I'm more passionate about photography than ever. )



That´s SO good to hear! 


Thanks a lot for the beautiful tour both inside and outside of Otto Wagners Pavillon.


----------



## openlyJane

Looks like you had a lovely autumnal day - and an 'interesting' interaction with feathered friend.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice autumn photos


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely photos, as always, dear Silvia!
I loved the details of the beautiful Pavilion.
As for the Schoenbrunn Park, its greenery and its wildlife (like that agitated and lovely bird) give me a sense of peace. Thank you!


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful tour of the Otto Wagner Pavilion, Silvia, and beautiful shots of its exquisite details. I take it the Pavilion's door wasn't open by accident, and you were able to join a guided tour of this gem? And of course I love that fluffed up raven.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking, and thank you so much for your nice comments,
dears Christi, George, skymantle, Koloman, Jane, Christos, Roberto and Nick! 



Why-Why said:


> Wonderful tour of the Otto Wagner Pavilion, Silvia, and beautiful shots of its exquisite details. I take it the Pavilion's door wasn't open by accident, and you were able to join a guided tour of this gem? And of course I love that fluffed up raven.


I must admit, Nick, that I don't know why the Pavilion was open for the public
this special day. Perhaps I was only a lucky one.
The "guide" was more a kind of "museum attendant" who sold souvenirs in a
small chamber , but he knew much about the building. He approached me
and began to talk about the carpet and the painting. There were several
visitors, but I was the only one who got the favour of a little private "guided tour".
Perhaps he had seen how many shots I took and how enthusiastic I was about
the building, and so he gave me the information. 

I'll continue with the Street Market, as I promised.

Rainy Day Street Market
Neubaugasse (1)



















I felt sympathy for this elderly, a little lost seeming woman:










Nice things to detect everywhere, and quite a lot of people despite the rainy day:










He watched everything from his shop window :



















The typical mixture of kitsch and art:





















A good position for photographing was to hide a little behind lamps and other things. 




























Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

Rainy Day Street Market
Neubaugasse (2)

To buy or not to buy - that is here the question. 



















Need some crazy stockings? 










Or an exotic mask for Halloween? 



















Sweet things...





















A singer...










... and his audience:










At a hairdresser's 










The chicken thief :lol:










Will be continued another time.


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of lovely glass objets....have to say I've really come to appreciate glass more as time goes by. Such a magical and light reflective quality.


----------



## yansa

*@Jane* - nice to hear about your passion for glass objects. I do love glass too!
Thank you for your kind comment. 
Thank you all for liking. 

Rainy Day Street Market
Neubaugasse (3)










The individialist 





































Nice doll:










Typical Austrian: We bake "Guglhupf" in the forms you can see in the foreground. 










Dancers, Brazilian style 



















One last part still to follow later.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia


----------



## Romashka01

:applause:
Another page that's full of interesting, beautiful pics - from stunning_ Stadtbahn-Hofpavillon_ to the charming street market _Neubaugasse_! Thanks a lot,dear Silvia!




yansa said:


> (I'm more passionate about photography than ever. )



A very good message kay:


----------



## yansa

Please don't miss the 3rd part of the Street Market at the previous page! 

Thank you all for liking! Thank you very much for your kind comments, dears Christos and Roman! 

Rainy Day Street Market
Neubaugasse (4, end)

In the carpet heaven...










One of my favourite type of carpets is the Kelim:





















Big love 










Beautiful Myanmar figure:










Nice details:










The police is everywhere... 










Tomorrow Austria celebrates it's National Holiday.
I already have nice pics from the preparations, so I don't know if I will throw
myself into the crowd that tomorrow will watch the "Angelobung" and the
other activities.


----------



## openlyJane

Some nice little art-nouveau/jugendstil pieces there.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 
*@Jane,* you detected the gems among the kitsch. 
Thank you for your nice comment!

Austrian National Holiday
October 26th

Today I'll start with impressions from the preparations at Heldenplatz at Oct. 24th
and will continue with pics from today in the next days.



















Handsome young soldier 









































































The camera helicopter of "Hubi-Fly" made me think back to some of the
happiest days of my life, where I could fly myself with one of their helicopters
(a smaller one - the "OE-XHR").










Will be continued during the coming days!


----------



## skymantle

^^ cool snap of the helicopter in motion there...great sets overall Yansa.


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely updates, dear Silvia!
What a wonderful street market! I think I would buy many things there. There is everything!
Congratulations on the Austrian National Holiday! Great pictures. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much for your nice commenting, dears skymantle and Roberto,
and thank you all for interest and liking! 

*@Roberto:* Thank you very much for your congratulations to our National Holiday! :cheers:

Austrian National Holiday
October 26 (part 2)

These pics are from the 26th, and I came after the "Angelobung" where there
is the biggest crowd, and enjoyed the colourful impression afterwards at Heldenplatz. 

Entered the area through "Aeusseres Burgtor" (main door of the Hofburg complex):










Hurry up, young man - they are after you !! 










Both two- and four-legged visitors enjoyed the colourful event:










Nice weather at Heldenplatz:










Visitors of all social classes were interested in the event:



















This year it was not allowed for little kids to touch the weapons.
But they were photographed together with the soldiers.



















Really some very handsome guys to be found in the Austrian Army. 



















Nice view towards Townhall. The kids were crazy about the balloons. 










Will be continued at another time!


----------



## Why-Why

Very nice market and military street scenes, Silvia. My favourite shot is the last one above of the leaning tower of balloons.


----------



## Romashka01

Nice sets! waiting for more


----------



## Salazar Rick

Last photo set is amazing, especially i like " visitors of all social classes .." ... very very elegant Wien !!!!!!! 


Thanks for many beautiful images Silvia! :master:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest, and I appreciate very much your kind comments,
dears Nick, Roman and Rick! 

Austria National Holiday
October 26 (part 3)

Protection suit...










... oft the ABC defense:










Cool and relaxed members of the Police:










The weather was perfect for this event at Heldenplatz:










Visitors enjoyed strolling between the military equipment and the military information tents:










Some pretty guests from abroad preferred selfies and used the military stuff
as nice background. 










The "Suitcase Company" on their way... 










For children it was like a big adventure playground:



















This little driver of a big machine had the time of his young life. 










It was so nice - I'll continue with some more pics later on, okay?


----------



## paul62

What an excellent batch of shots!:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## yansa

paul62 said:


> What an excellent batch of shots!:applause::applause::applause:


Thank you, Paul!  I'm glad you like 'em!

Thanks to all who gave a 'like'! 

Before I forget:

Happy Samhain / Halloween to all Visitors of this Thread! 










(Picture from today: Fallen Figure, Hernals Cemetery)


----------



## openlyJane

Great Halloween image!


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Great Halloween image!


Thank you, Jane! :hug:










Beware of the ghost behind you !! :lol:










I hope there never will come the day they really need these masks...










The interest of the people was enormous, although this year the army
didn't show helicopters.










Meanwhile the childred had thrown out the soldier and conquered the place. 
(Just joking!)










Information talk 










This is Mohamed...










... as we can read on his uniform:










I really was in temptation to buy one of the nice balloons... 




























I have some more pics of this event, but maybe the next two days I'll show
some other things than militar.  I'll continue later with "Nationalfeiertag".


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

a nice weekend, Silvia! so many happy kids


----------



## christos-greece

^^ So many happy kids indeed; we would like to see more photos, Silvia


----------



## Gratteciel

What a wonderful update!
The combination of architecture, celebrations, people, balloons, joy, colors, among many other things, make Vienna a fascinating city. 
Of course, your photos play a leading role in all that, dear Silvia!
I love that people and especially children have a vision of trust and so positive about the militia.


----------



## Eduarqui

Yes, I could come back in the Great Day, dear friend Silvia: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Yes, it is today, and be sure we are all around you, glad with the chance to know you and be your friends 

A lot of hugs, dear Silvia, I will see tomorrow all your updates (and from other talented photographers around  ). Enjoy your day 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY,HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY !

(cannot forget: thank you for making birthdays with us too).


----------



## Why-Why

Love that blue raven in the Hernals Cemetery. And this is a great shot worth a second look (I loved that crazed little girl "driver" overhead):


----------



## yansa

Yes, Jane, Hernals, the 17th district, is interesting because it has many different
parts, poorer and richer ones, densely built ones and green parts. North of the
cemetery it's green, South of it, along Hernalser Hauptstrasse, densely built.
Maybe you remember the vineyard near the hospital I was born, which I once
showed here? That also is Hernals. I showed Hernalser Hauptstrasse a longer time
ago, but I think I also have more recent pics of it. Maybe I will have problems 
to show them this year, because I visit so many Christmas Markets (lots of pics) ,
and I have prepared some sets under the title "Romantic Vienna". 
But hopefully early next year I will show something of Hernals!

Nick, I also love that nice girl driver! 
Thank you both for your kind comments, and thanks to all who liked! :cheers:

Second part of...

Cemetery Hernals










A cemetery with many beautiful trees:










The neo-gothic arcades:










My favourite figure in the arcades:










Some more arcades impressions:




























Autumn colours:




























Here we can feel the coming November...










One last part still to follow, and then it's time for the first Christmas Markets.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This photo deserves special like  



yansa said:


> Here we can feel the coming November...


----------



## yansa

Dears Christos and George, thank you very much
for your nice comments!  Thank you all for liking! 
Here comes the last part of...

Cemetery Hernals



















Lovely _hedera helix_ has conquered a grave:










The arcades seem endless...



















Impressing black gravestones:










Here nature has made it's own little garden with wild plants (love such places):










Beautiful grave figures:



















* The End *

In the following days it's time for some Christmas Market impressions!


----------



## Romashka01

#5962/ last - an emotional photo that remind me of the bad side of this world. 
Also, this  is one of my favorites. Thank you for wonderful update!


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, that 'hanging Jesus' profile is wonderful!

I have a great fondness for cemeteries, and the colonnades and arches of that particular one are beautiful. Reminds me of a cemetery I visited in Rome during my last visit - near to the Basilica of St Lorenzo.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, dear Silvia :hug: :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear yansa, the Cemetery Hernals is a must-be-seen place in Wien, because it has monuments and park on same place, and these atractions are a trade mark of your city. I do enjoy the stroll, including the raven


----------



## Koloman

openlyJane said:


> I have a great fondness for cemeteries.



Same here!


Thank you for your tour through Hernals-cemetery, yansa!


----------



## Romashka01

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5-hvGbv2Xw


^^

I watched this video today 
Just thought you might be interested 
_Locals, vineyards, cemetery and much more_


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5-hvGbv2Xw
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> I watched this video today
> Just thought you might be interested
> _Locals, vineyards, cemetery and much more_


That's a lovely video about Vienna and it's locals, Roman - very interesting to watch!
Thank you so much for giving me/us the link! 
I even saw some for me new buildings. 
Still much to explore in my city.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking, and special thanks for your kind comments,
dears Roman, Jane, Christos, Eduardo and Koloman! 
Again thank you for the link to the fine video, Roman! 

Time for the Christmas Markets! :banana:

Christmas Market
Spittelberg

This market in Neubau, the 7th district, is located in small streets with old buildings,
some of them from Biedermeier time. It's well known for handicraft.
I visited it very early at the opening day, so there wasn't everything ready.
Nevertheless, it was a nice first impression:










Cute detail - a birdhouse made of coconut:










"Waldviertler Feengeheimnis": Only the Waldviertel fairies... 










... and this man from Lower Austria know the delicious ingredients:










I bought my Punsch at the stall to the left (near "Amerlinghaus"), it was
with cherries and Amaretto:










Very tasty, first a pleasant fruit acid, and the cherries at the bottom sweet. 

Looking up often is rewarding:










First guests, like me 










Interesting house detail:










All handmade:










This young craftswoman works with leather:



















Two more sets following another day!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, dear Silvia!
What a beautiful graveyard. So much peace and so much art make it truly special.
Thank you very much for the photos of the Christmas Market. I love it!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, dear Silvia :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for your kind comments, dears Roberto and Christos! :hug: 
Thank you all for visiting and liking! :cheers:

Christmas Market
Spittelberg

Colourful spot.
The two workers are looking in the _beer_ direction. 










Nice details:



















Painting by artist Elena Mildner in a nearby gallery:










Beautiful view from the Spittelberg towards the first district:










Typically Spittelberg:










Inviting restaurants everywhere:










When you survive their bad smell in the first days/weeks, then with these stars
you have a real wonderful decoration for your home (not only for Christmas):










Nice spot for photography:



















One part still to come, then other pics, then the next Christmas Market.


----------



## openlyJane

Some lovely details, Silvia - especially pictures 2,3 & 4 in the set.


----------



## Leongname

a lovely market! this art painting on a canvas is my favorite )))


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again as always, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely Vienna! nice and interesting photos :applause:

p.s. Silvia, you bought a new camera?


----------



## yansa

Koloman said:


> Oh yansa, beautiful photos! I love that part of Alsergrund, and I absolutely adore that unicorn (Link to the original house, located on this spot until 1962: https://www.geschichtewiki.wien.gv.at/images/0/02/HMW_032872.jpg).


Thank you for your kind comment and this interesting link, dear Koloman! 
A charming old house, and we can imagine that the unicorn loved more to sit there
than at the building it sits today - as relic of another time. 




Koloman said:


> On picture no. 4 from your last set, do you remember the name of that house? Above the entrance it says "Zum goldenen......" but I can´t figure out the missing word.


I looked at the pics I made before and afterwards: I fear there are only the words
"Zum Goldenen" and nothing else. A phenomenon. 
Here you can see the building as a whole:










The neighbouring house (with that green "curtain") has the No. Liechtensteinstrasse 64.
So now you know where to take a look. Perhaps you can find out more about
that inscription? I only found out that at Liechtensteinstraße 93 there is a
pharmacy named "Zum goldenen Elefanten".


----------



## Koloman

Thank you, let´s see if I can solve the mystery ;-)

And about the unicorn I guess you are right. I imagine it prefered its old house.


----------



## yansa

I thank you all for visiting and liking! 



Koloman said:


> Thank you, let´s see if I can solve the mystery ;-)
> 
> And about the unicorn I guess you are right. I imagine it prefered its old house.


I hope you can find out some more about this mysterious inscription, Koloman.  -
When I detected the unicorn and took pictures of it, I must have looked so
fascinated and enthusiastic - a young man went by and looked at me with a smile. 

I'll continue with Alsergrund now. Today we will see a building telling us a story
from the time where there still were bears in Austria's forests.

Alsergrund
The Bear Relief

Directly behind the Lichtentaler Church (also: Schubert Church), 1730,...










... a special building attracts our attention:




























The most fascinating at this house is a relief that tells us a bear story
or old bear legend. I'll show you some nice impressions of that relief:


















































































That's a cute way to decorate a house, isn't it?


----------



## Eduarqui

Since I started to visit your thread - guess it was in 2016 - the words "Vienna" and "Christmas" come together to my mind 

Loved some details in local architecture, and feel a little sad about the way bears were treated back in medieval times (although I can uderstand the reason, even without accepting it), hope there will be a future when many animals will be returned to their original locations, if governments and societies, united, invest in this work.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing building! :applause: Great set(s), as always!


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Since I started to visit your thread - guess it was in 2016 - the words "Vienna" and "Christmas" come together to my mind


We could as well say "Salzburg" and "Christmas", or even "Austria" and "Christmas".
Our whole country lies in "Christmas Fever" now. 
In Vienna we had a few snowflakes some days ago - not enough to catch them
with the camera though.



Eduarqui said:


> Loved some details in local architecture, and feel a little sad about the way bears were treated back in medieval times (although I can uderstand the reason, even without accepting it), hope there will be a future when many animals will be returned to their original locations, if governments and societies, united, invest in this work.


In Medieval times sadly the human rights and the animal rights as we know them
today didn't exist. The people did not feel guilty when they tamed a bear
and gave him a nose ring. They even showed people with a physical handicap
as circus attractions... 

A few bears and wolves today have returned to Austria's woods, but the
pro-and-contra discussion about their resettlement goes on.

The relief shows the realistic situation of the past, but also some charming
scenes with bears stealing honey and be stitched by bees , and even a
bear family who is living and cooking a meal like people.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;164944156 said:


> Amazing building! :applause: Great set(s), as always!


Thank you for your kind comment, dear George!


----------



## Leongname

a nice set Silvia, such a beautiful building with an interesting bas-relief on it.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thanks again for liking, and many thanks for your kind commenting, 
dears Eduardo, George, Leon and Christos! 

Alsergrund (3)

Let me introduce to you a group of small, old buildings in Reznicekgasse.
They are really charming. 










Not every line is exactly straight, and they have soul.
The light blue one seems to look at us... 










The red one has the adress Reznicekgasse No. 14.
So everyone who has the wish can find the group of buildings now. 










We look at them for a last time:










Some more impressions of Alsergrund following.
Sunlight falls at the building behind the Market Hall, a dark sky behind.










Mirrored...










Pulverturmgasse 17 and 19 (detail):










October flowers










Elegant balcony:










One of the beautiful Otto Wagner Stadtbahn Stations (Nussdorfer Street):










Sitting in the near Cafe Stern in the warm sun, enjoying a nice creation with goat cheese 










I never stop photographing, even at the table... 
This is the ring I usually wear above my black leather gloves. 










* The End *

Next time pics of Christmas Markets again!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice new photos, Silvia  :hug:


----------



## Leongname

nice! I like this reflection in the window: https://up.picr.de/37437402aq.jpg


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for looking in, and special thanks to you, dears Christos and Leon for your nice comments! 

Christmas Market
Belvedere

The magnificent Baroque palace as background, seagulls in the air, bright sunshine -
what more could we ask for? 

Dreaming of a Baroque palace...










Falling naked from the roof 










Smiling in the sun (but not melting) (1)










Smiling (2)










Shouting out loud on the head of a stone horse 










Trying to get a tan 










Hanging around 










Strolling...










Building a strong shopping temptation in blue and white 










Rout 










Baroque at it's best...










"I'll steal his food..." 










Will be continued later!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :cheers:

Christmas Market
Belvedere

"If you don't buy me that glass decoration I'll file for divorce!" 










Little rider










Crows also are scanning the scenery for food 










All in purple










Such sight immediately brings you in a good mood 










I had "Kaerntner Kasnocken mit Roestzwiebeln" and "Uhudler Gluehwein":










^^ A speciality from Austria's Southern part Carinthia, with roasted onions.
Uhudler is a wine speciality mainly grown in Austria's Eastern part Burgenland.

Tasted wonderful! 










Pure energy...










Beautiful, but rather expensive...










A fine place to be:










"Heinz, if you don't bring us some strong drink immediately, we'll kill you!"
:lol:









The picnic 










To be continued later...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> "If you don't buy me that glass decoration I'll file for divorce!"
> 
> 
> 
> "Heinz, if you don't bring us some strong drink immediately, we'll kill you!"
> :lol:


Ha-ha-ha, good ones. :lol:


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;164987352 said:


> Ha-ha-ha, good ones. :lol:


Thank you, George - glad you like them. 
Actually I'm collecting shots for a set "Quirky Vienna".


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, Vienna seems to be a never ending story, thanks to your picturesque, witty and full of life tours!


----------



## openlyJane

The ring you wear on top of your gloves suggests you are a bit of an old goth/rocker, Silvia?
I like!

Beautiful blue skies for the festive season.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful and colorful updates, dear Silvia!
I love Vienna so full of beautiful details in its buildings, in its parks and practically in everything.
I loved your ring, Silvia! I usually visit some bazaars with that kind of jewelry and clothing.
6033/3 and 6033/4 are like a Christmas card. I loved both!
6034/4 Wow, beautiful and colorful Christmas spheres!


----------



## Leongname

such lovely snowmen, Silvia! a nice update


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely set from the world's Christmas capital, Silvia. Our Christmas markets are a pale copy of Vienna's. Season's greetings from Dundas!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you very much for your nice comments,
dears George, Christi, Jane, Christos, Roberto, Leon and Nick! 

*@Jane:* Haha, "old goth/rocker", that made me smile. 
Most of the time I feel ageless, only sometimes my body reminds me of my real age. 
And most of the time I'm dressed quite normally, but when I'm in the mood,
then sometimes I leave the house as a "rocker", a "gipsy" or a "witch". :lol:

Christmas Market
Belvedere

The lovely Christmas Tree made of sleds:



















At the pond near the Christmas Market:










Nice visitors feeded the seagulls 










More impressions of the pond and it's animal world:




























In the news they said that they caught some people who planned an attack
in Vienna (eventually at one of the Christmas Markets) during the Christmas days,
so I think the safety measures are stronger than in former years.
I'm always glad to see a helicopter. 










We leave through this door where Baroque meets the modern times:










*The End*

If I find time I'll show pics from some more Christmas Markets.


----------



## openlyJane

What a fabulous and novel idea for a Christmas tree.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> What a fabulous and novel idea for a Christmas tree.


Thank you, dear Jane, and thank you all for visiting! 
Jane, people even can go into this Christmas tree - I think I posted pics of this last year. 

I'm a little in a hurry to show you some more Christmas Markets before I leave
for a few days over the Christmas holidays, so let's continue with...

Christmas Market
Freyung

Another one of my favourites of the many Christmas Markets in Vienna. 
A nice start:










The Market entrance:










A hot, strong and very tasty drink, created by www.ingwerer.at :










^^ I think it was called "Schwarze Witwe" ("Black Widow") :lol:

At the left side they sold sausages, so you know what this dog wants. 










Lovely woman with style. Nice yellow hat, reminds me a little of the 1920ies:










Inside a romantic hut with Christmas tree decoration:










Three impressions of the nice and colourful Christmas Crib by *Marzena Dluzniewska*
Krakow, 2017:






































Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 


Christmas Market
Freyung












This one is called "Erdaepfel-Puffer" and made of potatoes, with garlic:












Called "Nudelwalker", useful in the kitchen, and to repell housebreakers... 












The Holy Ghost watches above everything (handmade of wood):












A look into the lovely Christmas decoration hut:












Honey from Viennese bees! kay:












When daylight goes, the Market becomes romantic:










































A last set of Freyung will follow soon!


----------



## yansa

Christmas Market
Freyung

Vienna has a special charm in the evening and at night.
Palais Kinsky, 1713-1719 by Johann Lucas von Hildebrandt, Baroque:










The palais zoomed:










Scots Church:










The thing on the bread is called "Verhackerts" and very, very tasty:










At one side of Freyung you find the Christmas Market, and at the other side
the "Markt der Biobauern", also Christmassy decorated.
So here we have a glass Chardonnay from Burgenland, Austria...










... and a lot of Austrian goat cheese. :lol:










It's nice there. 










Christmas tree in one of the near, elegantly yards...










... and at the entrance to Palais Ferstel (Architect Heinrich von Ferstel, 1859):










Nice impression from there:










* The End *

Season's Greetings from Vienna to all visitors of my thread!
(And I hope I can show some more markets during the next three days.)


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia as always :cheers:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Silvia as always :cheers:


Thank you, dear Christos, and thanks to all who liked! 

Christmas Market
Stephansplatz

This Market is directly beneath Saint Stephen's Cathedral.
Here we look in direction Haas Haus and Graben:










I think there are many people like me who again and again look up to our
Cathedral and enjoy the Romanesque and Gothic details:



















Beautiful angel:










People from all around the globe are strolling this market:










Zooming towards Haas House:










Visitors 










The gorgeous roof of the Cathedral:










People of all ages can be found there:



















Nice crib:










Will be continued!


----------



## ukiyo

So that's what real christmas looks like, not the commercial fake nonsense in Japan icard:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you for your nice comment, dear Ukiyo! 



ukiyo said:


> So that's what real christmas looks like, not the commercial fake nonsense in Japan icard:


I wouldn't say that Christmas in Austria is free from commerce. 
It's a mixture of commerce and old traditions - the last ones you often find
in the rural areas of Austria. Mountain Christmas with much snow is best. 

If you are interested seeing some more of "Christmas in Austria" I can recommend
these links to you:

https://www.3sat.de/kultur/kulturdoku/magische-weihnachten-tiroler-winterspaziergaenge-106.html

Here we are in the snowy mountains around Mieming in the Tyrol and see many
cribs and how they are made, Christmas bakery, candles, making of a winter menu
(stuffed duck), production of applejack, baking bread, the singing of The Three Kings
(in Austria most of the time children who walk from house to house) and more.

*** 

https://www.3sat.de/kultur/kulturdoku/adventmaerkte-in-kaernten-104.html 

In "Christmas Markets in Carinthia" Folke Tegetthoff reads a story, and you see
the best known Austrian Christmas book ("Und es begab sich" by Karl Heinrich Waggerl), 
then roasted chestnuts ("Maroni"), frankincense, the tower at Pyramidenkogel
and the Christmas Market around it, will hear Christmas songs and music,
and also see the Christmas Markets in Velden (very expensive place) and
Poertschach at the Woerther Lake. The "Nikolo" comes with a ship! 

By the way, Christmas Markets go back to markets in the 12th and 13th century!
To say it short: The main thing of Christmas, based on an older feast of light,
is the "Christkind" in the cradle of the crib under the Christmas tree, Christ,
who brought light into the world. Around this in Austria developed so many old
customs...

*** 

I'll continue with pics of Christmas Markets later on today.


----------



## yansa

Christmas Market
Stephansplatz

Christmas in the near flower shop:










Wonderful Advent arrengement:










A quiet place in the background with nice tree:










Christmas, feast of light:










Cute Advent calendar:










The last Punch stall at this side, and in the background there are the Fiaker horses:










In a perfect line 










The well fed pigeons of Saint Stephen's Cathedral:










Beautiful!










I already showed this painting one or few years ago. 
Here once again - I'm so fond of this red haired woman at the wall of our Cathedral. 










Many variations of "Nikolo" (or "Nikolaus"):










By the way, in Austrian tradition not Santa Claus brings the gifts at Christmas,
but the "Christkind". 

Nice tree decoration:










Love this decoration:










Here we say Goodbye to this market...










... and next will be Karlsplatz and Rathausplatz, if I find the time to post that all.


----------



## openlyJane

Some lovely details, Silvia! I wish you a very merry Christmas.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Some lovely details, Silvia! I wish you a very merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas to you too, dear Jane! Thank you for your nice comment! 

Christmas Market
Karlsplatz

This charming market can be found near Karlskirche (St. Charles Church).










Nostalgic carousel










Where in Summer is the pond, now you can find big heaps of straw for the people
to relax and the children to play:










Relaxed dog 










Strolling under November trees:





















A lovely detail of the market are the animals (goats and pigs) which have
their own little area in the straw.
Three little pigs 










Always hungry 










Strawgirls 










Saint Charles is one of the most beautiful churches in Vienna:










Zooming to the near Otto Wagner Station "Karlsplatz":










A second part will follow.


----------



## yansa

Christmas Market
Karlsplatz

Haha! :lol: This is great! I would have bought it, but didn't want to spend more than 50,- Euro. 










Nice for the children's room:










Beautiful November leaves - parts of the market are in a park (Resselpark).










Children made this colourful art:










Lovely soaps:




























Dreamlike...










Passing by that nice dog again 










A sweet sin 










With these two details of lovely Saint Charles we say Goodbye to the market:



















I hope I find time to show at least a little of the markets Michaelerplatz
and Rathausplatz later on this day!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you, dear Christos! :hug:

Christmas Market
Michaelerplatz (1)

This market is the one with the Fiakers in front of the "Michaelertor" of Hofburg.










"Hilda, after three hours Christmas shopping we are so done in, we can't do
a single more step.
Call us a Fiaker!" 










The passenger is jumping out of the carriage.
Even the horses seem surprised. :lol:










Little Christmas tree full of birds:










Beautiful fountain statue nearby:










Christmas shopping with children not always is easy 



















Talking and drinking Punch:










Evening falls...










We'll see the second part *when I return in a few days*! :cheers:

********************************************************










Dear friends, a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## openlyJane

What a beautiful dog......and looking at your various images makes it very plain that nature itself is the original artist - and all else is mere imitation.

*Merry Christmas, Silvia.* I take it that you are off to Vienna Woods to be with your mother?


----------



## Romashka01

So many excellent photos as always! Very nice Christmas decoration kay: 
Besides thousands of architectural monuments, Vienna has got millions of nice details which I like very much. 

Among my favorites:
_relief that tells us a bear story_
#6030/5 _Sunlight falls at the building behind the Market Hall, a dark sky behind_
_Smiling in the sun_
_Shouting out loud on the head of a stone horse_
_temptation in blue and white _
_All in purple_
_glass Chardonnay from Burgenland_
and others 


Many thanks for these wonderful images,dear Silvia! *Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, thanks for these beautiful pictures of such picturesque markets: the city seems to have turned entirely towards Christmas, full of decoration and quaint shops, strolling people and lazy dogs. Il wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates for once more, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

so beautiful and festive update, Silvia!
I wish you a Merry Christmas and a happy New Year too!


----------



## Why-Why

Fantastic set, each one a Christmas card in itself! Frohe Weihnachten, Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel

*Merry Christmas, dear Silvia!*


Christmas 2019 - Christmas at Home by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Happy holidays, Silvia! May the new year be better, happier, healthier and more successful for all of us!


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas, dear Silvia :hug: :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Happy New Year, dear Silvia!


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year, dear Silvia! :hug: :cheers:


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, Happy New Year!


----------



## Eduarqui

What a lovely tour in your Christmas Markets, I enjoyed each detail - including your ring (guess you play electric guitar and sings Heavy Metal  ) -, and feeling glad to see how dogs take part of the joyful atmosphere (sausages are a good way to bring the correct response  ).

Hope you had a fabulous Christmas and a great New Year Day, 2020 waits for all of us


----------



## buho

Happy new year dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for coming in, giving a like, and for your kind comments and good wishes, 
dears Jane (yes, I was with my mother), Roman, Christi,
Christos, Leon, Nick (special thanks for the words in German), Roberto (thank you
for the beautiful picture), George (indeed, it only can get better ), 
Eduardo (I knew that my ring would produce various phantasies ) and Santi!
Thank you all! :hug:

I thought of trying some changes in the New Year, will make my pics a little smaller,
do only five to seven into one set, and really try to pick out the best pics
(in my opinion, of course - tastes differ).

Christmas lies behind us - I think I start with...

Neubau Today


Before the storm (Vienna now has winds gusting up to 102 km/hour at Jubilaeumswarte)
today I strolled through our 7th district and as always try to give you a feeling
of the soul of the district with my pics.

Lovely Christmas tree with Origami birds:










Faces from the past...










Dangerous looking street 










Meditation behind broken glass:










Colour study:










Will be continued soon.


----------



## yansa

NeubauToday

She's watching you... 










Strolling with child and dog:










Glance into a hairdresser's salon:










Beautiful old store frontsides:










A bike in the window always is a good thing 










Let's preserve this nice wallart for the future:










Will be continued (maybe later on today).


----------



## yansa

NeubauToday

In the interesting and sometimes mysterious world of the antiquity stores:



















Sometimes a little strange... 



















Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

NeubauToday

Spittelberg:










Zoomed...










Unexpected visitor 










The day Circe wanted to make something new... 










Fabulous Spittelberg wall art:










Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

NeubauToday

Climbing tour with some safety measures 










Tram 49 is rushing around the corner:










Nicely shaped green table:










I could kill these Graffiti "artists". 
This is one of the places you never should do Graffitis.










Maybe handcuffs would also have been a nice idea... 










Interesting styled store:










Looking from 7th district into the 1st.
The last sunlight of the day, one hour before the storm:










The End! 
But I have more of Neubau from visits on other days.
Maybe I'll continue with it.


----------



## openlyJane

Happy New Year, Silvia!

Agree about the 'tagging'. Unlike proper street art/graffiti which many people can enjoy, and which can enliven a cityscape, 'tagging' is just an egotistic expression of territory and is ugly to see.

Love the elegant green table and the cool lighting shop, though.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for taking the time to visit and give a like at this long weekend,
and many thanks for your kind comments, dears Jane and Christos! 

Here are some more 

Neubau impressions 

from last year's September and November.

Neubau fashion style:










She is still there...










Wonderful green corner:










Beauty at the wayside:










Exciting place with nice colours and shadows:










Door and store, both beautiful:










Will be continued another time.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates once more, Silvia  :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great set from Neubau, Silvia, with your usual wit and eye for detail. My favourites are Unexpected Visitor, Maybe Handcuffs, and Green Corner.


----------



## Romashka01

Great update, dear Silvia! :applause:
Just two of my favorite: _Wonderful green corner_ and _Exciting place with nice colours and shadows_


----------



## ukiyo

openlyJane said:


> Happy New Year, Silvia!
> 
> Agree about the 'tagging'. Unlike proper street art/graffiti which many people can enjoy, and which can enliven a cityscape, 'tagging' is just an egotistic expression of territory and is ugly to see.
> 
> Love the elegant green table and the cool lighting shop, though.


I really don't understand why tagging seems so common in the west, particularly in Europe. How can you see the nice architecture and want to deface it? I don't get it.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Ukiyo,
Tagging is a way for some people to show that the neighbourhood "belongs" to them (they are tagging their name or the name of their band or gang). For others, it is to show their art to everybody (street art being free as opposed to most other forms of art). For others, it is to show their contempt of the society they are living in (they tag political mottos against private property, the police, the state, capitalism...). 
The result is sometimes pleasing to the eye, but it is mostly not the aim of the taggers.


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who liked, and thank you for nice commenting, dears Christos, Nick and Roman! 

To that tagging discussion, Jane, ukijo and Christi:
I think nobody wants to see some senseless scribble. Not much better is
only the name - we all remember "Puber" who left his name all over Vienna,
and, bad enough, now has a follower named "King". 

So King is the new Puber, and here is only one of hundreds, maybe thousands
of his "works" in Vienna:










Such people only want to dominate - even the name "King" says that.
The worst case is when they do their "work" over other people's beautiful
Graffiti art or at precious old buildings. We will see an example for that
in the first picture of the next set.

Neubau

How could they...










All in white, very elegant...



















Building with many details:










The owner of this store calls herself "Piratin" (female pirate ):










"whose stories"
A complete riddle to me. 
Nearly surrealistic:










Will be continued later.


----------



## yansa

Neubau

Madonna










Doris Day once was here and left this 










Immortal...










Looking up:










This roof knight can be found in the near 8th district and can well be seen
from the 7th district:










Neubau street scene
(I asked the guy before I took the picture)










One last set will follow tomorrow.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking - very appreciated!

Neubau

If he was born later, he could have acted in the musical "Hair"... 










One of Vienna's WWII Flak Towers is looking the buildings "over the shoulder":










He's got the look 










^^ Entrance of the "Stiftskaserne" (detail)

The shadows give a mysterious touch to this beautiful (advertisement) face:










Here is that ring again. 










^^ I think this was while enjoying a glass of beer outside the restaurant "Centimeter" (can be recommended).

Flowers and Martial Arts at Kaiserstrasse:










* The End *

Planned next: "Vienna at Night"


----------



## openlyJane

Sexy gloves......

I like Neubau very much.


----------



## Salazar Rick

*It looks like some streets in Latin America!!! :nuts:




yansa said:


> Thanks to all who liked, and thank you for nice commenting, dears Christos, Nick and Roman!
> 
> To that tagging discussion, Jane, ukijo and Christi:
> I think nobody wants to see some senseless scribble. Not much better is
> only the name - we all remember "Puber" who left his name all over Vienna,
> and, bad enough, now has a follower named "King".
> 
> So King is the new Puber, and here is only one of hundreds, maybe thousands
> of his "works" in Vienna:
> 
> 
> 
> Building with many details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be continued later.



I love night cities, I look forward to the following set of images.

Thank you very much for the images Silvia.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking and many thanks for your nice comments, dears Jane and Rick! 

*@Jane: *That gloves are one of my favourite accessories. 

Vienna at Night
and Afternoon

Parliament with many cranes:










Drama 










Walking through a Hofburg passage:










Trying to jump over the lantern 










Illuminated part of Hofburg:










Heldenplatz
(At the one hand it's a pity that parking is allowed there, at the other hand
we often can find very interesting or/and expensive cars there ).










Nice Baroque scenes at Heldenplatz / Hofburg:










Will be continued later or tomorrow.


----------



## Romashka01

Vienna has got millions of nice details  Amazing city, amazing photos! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow, this is amazing! kay:



>


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, and thank you very much for your nice feedback, dears Roman and George! 

Vienna at Night
and Late Afternoon

Even if you always have lived here you are impressed by Hofburg again and again...










Another detail of the illuminated facade:










Kunsthistorisches Museum (Museum of Fine Arts):










Entrance to the World Museum Vienna...










... mirrored in a puddle:










Will be continued.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thanks for liking, and thank you, dear Christos, for your kind comment! 

Vienna at Night
and Late Afternoon

Ringstrasse, old tram with "Manner" advertisement
("Manner Schnitten" is a traditional sweet in Austria, little wafers with hazelnut cream):










Advertisement at night:










At the tram station...










Lazarists Church, tower detail










Tram coming round the corner:










Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

Dear George, thank you for visiting at this late hour
and giving a like! 

Vienna at Night

The light decoration at the entrance of the Town Hall Place Christmas Market
fascinates me every year:














































Will be continued.


----------



## openlyJane

Evening strolls......mind you it is dark so early at this time of the year. Good to get out in the dark sometimes, the buildings when lit up take on a different aspect.


----------



## Why-Why

Many beauties here. My favourites are the Neubau Madonna, the roof knight, and that skyline shot of the cranes that tower over a Roman soldier.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, dear Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you so much for your kind comments, dears Jane, Nick and Christos! 

*@Jane:* Yes, it get's dark very early these days. We even see days
where the sun never comes out. Today again, as it seems, because we have
a very dark and foggy morning...

Vienna at Night

Some more impressions around the Christmas Market at Rathausplatz:














































Will be continued and then followed by new impressions from Alsergrund, the 9th district.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dears George and Christi! :cheers:

Some more...

Vienna at Night

At the way home from Christmas Market Maria Theresien Platz,
view towards Volkstheater:










Walking Vienna at night, same place:










Looking towards Minoritenkirche:










Cafe Raimund:










Colours of the night:










Broad street "Museumstrasse", view towards Museum Quarter:










Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

Vienna at Night

Egg liqueur Punch at dark 










Entrance to the Museum of Natural History in the evening:










Maria Theresia at dark (one of the most impressive monuments in our city):










The Christmas and the following New Years Market there were
my second living room this year (so to say ):










Still able to find the direction home after the Egg liqueur Punch :lol: 
(taking the steps, seeing the beautiful Museum Quarter):










Near my home at a misty afternoon:










*** The End ***

Impressions from a lucky photo walk at Alsergrund will follow next.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dear friends, for liking! 

Alsergrund
Walking in Vienna's 9th District

It was one of the few sunny days this January so far, and the time was around
and shortly after noon - not the best light for photography, I thought, but
nevertheless the day rewarded me with some nice impressions.

We start all in yellow, like the sun. 



















Must also look very interesting from inside:










In a small side street we suddenly see a part of the Neo-Gothic wonder Votiv Church:










Coming nearer:










The poor victim in the claws of this sadistic wall beast let's his tongue hang out... 










I'll show around 60 pics from this walk, so...

... Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

Alsergrund

Around the church we find beautiful buildings:



















More details of the church:



















We have seen the inside of the church with the beautiful glass windows
earlier in this thread.










Beautiful surroundings:


----------



## yansa

Alsergrund

The two main towers of the church:










It must be _very_ expensive to live there.
Imagine, you can see the wonderful church from these windows, and have
a wider view over the park and into the first district.










Nearly mystic: The sun fell into the church from the other side and
illuminated the windows from inside.










This was a wonderful sight!



















There are also busy streets around there:



















Tomorrow more of it!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:applause:


----------



## openlyJane

An elegant district. I like! Even though the like button doesn't seem to be working today?


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done once again, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely, sunny Vienna.. Glad you had a nice walk  more photos,please!


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who gave a like, and many thanks for your nice feedback,
dears George, Jane, Christos and Roman! 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely, sunny Vienna.. Glad you had a nice walk  more photos,please!


Here they are! 

Alsergrund

The Old Chemical Institute of the University, built 1869-1872 by Heinrich Ferstel:










The building has many lovely details around the door, here are some of them:
































































Maybe tomorrow we'll see more of elegantly Alsergrund.


----------



## christos-greece

Once more great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## buho

Wonderful colours in that building!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your likes, very appreciated!
And thank you so much for nice commenting, dears Christos and Santi! 

BREAKING NEWS: SNOW IN VIENNA 



Snow has become such a rare thing in our city that I must report about
today's first snowfall of this winter.

Near Altlerchenfelder Church: Lovely snow on the big oak tree...










Ferdinand Raimund - a little freezing, but very relaxed. 










Snow! :banana:










My own steps in the snow. 










Next three impressions are from Volksgarden.

"Hugo, don't you think it's a little too cold for FKK?" 










(By the way: FKK, Freikoerperkultur means naturism / nudism.)










The "Cafe do Brasil"-bags that protect our Volksgarden roses - now covered with snow:










Back in the 8th district:
A lovely snow cap at the red beetle.
And Africa is far. 










I'll see the other updates and continue with Alsergrund as soon as I find the time!


----------



## Romashka01

_Ferdinand Raimund - a little freezing, but very relaxed_ :lol:

Great update,Silvia! especially like _ 'steps in the snow'_ and _the red beetle&Africa shop _


----------



## yansa

Thank you both for liking! 



Romashka01 said:


> _Ferdinand Raimund - a little freezing, but very relaxed_ :lol:
> 
> Great update,Silvia! especially like _ 'steps in the snow'_ and _the red beetle&Africa shop _


Thank you, dear Roman, I'm glad you liked them! 

Alsergrund

Back to the sunny day in Alsergrund.

The bouncer 










The Old Chemical Institute, reflected:










Beauty of a street...










Rossauer Kaserne, built 1865 - 1869 in the style of Romantic Historism:










It's like a castle, built to be defended (also against rebellious Viennese people):










Will be continued another day!


----------



## openlyJane

Amazing to see snow, Silvia...such a rarity these days. Vienna looks gorgeous - the snow emphasising its classical romance.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; keep them coming, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thanks for your nice comments, dears Jane and Christos! 



openlyJane said:


> Amazing to see snow, Silvia...such a rarity these days. Vienna looks gorgeous - the snow emphasising its classical romance.


Thank you, Jane! It's a pity, the snow is already gone.
Let's see what the rest of winter will bring to Vienna.

Alsergrund










Many people seem to yearn for a kind of "tower" to have a better look over
the city. I can understand that wish. 










Lost in Alsergrund  (it seems):










More musclemen at the doors:










Porzellangasse, if I remember right:










Reflection, cars...










... and a "shaman" 










Will be continued another time.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful winter light effects, Silvia. Especially love the reflection in the blue car window and, naturally, FKK!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking!  Always nice to see a new name: Welcome, *Ysh*! 
Many thanks for your kind commenting, dears Nick and Christos! 

Alsergrund


----------



## yansa

Alsergrund

Here is some more of that Winter light...



















Oriental touch...














































A last part will follow another time!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, dears! :cheers:

Alsergrund

Looking from Porzellangasse towards Franz Josefs-Bahnhof (Railway Station):










The Haunted House
(in my phantasy )










^^ Perhaps I should think about writing a new horror story? 

Impressing entrance:










The building of the Railway Station, reflected:










Two good dog souls waiting to cross the street:










"King" again... :bash:










Awesome light:










*** The End ***

I'll leave now for a little while and look for what to show next. :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The glass building on the first photo is like intruder in the urban landscape of (old) Vienna.

Lovely light and shadows on the last photo.

Great set(s)! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful, impressive buildings is everywhere in Vienna 

Awesome light, awesome pictures! :applause:


----------



## yansa

Dears George and Roman, your nice comments
are very appreciated!  Thank to all who liked!

Walking around
Fillgraderstiege

I've shown this beautiful smaller stairs I think two times in this thread,
so that I now more take a look at the surroundings.

The Jugendstil Fillgrader Stairs were built 1905-1907 by Architect Max Hegele.
Wikipedia has a good pic of this gem which once was elected at place 4 of all
stairs in Europe:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fillgraderstiege#/media/Datei:Fillgraderstiege_2.JPG

My pictures date back to a warm and sunny October day 2019.

Many nice buildings in that part of the 6th district (not far from the famous
shopping street "Mariahilfer Strasse"):










Enjoying the warm sun...










... under beautiful psychoactive plants 










Not only the plants there were colourful:



















This nice little dog shows us the way:










Will be continued soon.


----------



## yansa

Walking around
Fillgraderstiege

Two wonderful views you have from the top of the stairs:



















Never miss to explore the best African store in Vienna (also the cellar!)
which is nearby:










I had a nice beer at the top of the stairs...










... and while sitting there enjoyed a look at gorgeous buildings nearby,
like this one...










... with intersting details:










A third part will follow later!


----------



## openlyJane

I'm struck by how beautifully clean and well kept are many of the buildings in Vienna. I know this is not universal throughout the city, but still impresses, nonetheless.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking!


openlyJane said:


> I'm struck by how beautifully clean and well kept are many of the buildings in Vienna. I know this is not universal throughout the city, but still impresses, nonetheless.


Thank you, Jane (and Roman), for this nice remark (and "like" of the remark )!
Yes, in this part of the district we see many well kept buildings.
When I see buildings like the Saint Ulrich Church at Ulrichsplatz in the 7th district -
for an example - I wished it would be the same in whole Vienna.

Walking around
Fillgraderstiege

A barber can be reached directly from the stairs - he makes a wordplay with
the steps of the stairs in it's name, "Stufenschnitt" (= layered haircut).
Stufe is step in Englisch. 










The facade of a nearby modern building seen from two different angles -
gives two different reflections:



















These beautiful old stores with wooden framing:










At my way home: View towards two of Vienna's best cupolas - Karlskirche (green) and Secession (golden leaves):










Here one more example for such clean and well kept buildings:










*** The End ***


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again as always, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you for your kind comment, dear Christos! 

Inner City Walk

In the mid of January I went from Schottenring to Bellaria through our Inner City.
Here are some impressions of this very nice walk that brought me to some of the
most splendid places of my hometown.

Looking out an old door into Schottengasse:










When you wear a red pullover and sit at the stairs of a supermarket, 
waiting for your owner... 










The facade of Palais Kinsky somehow is like good music...



















Little door figure, Palais Kinsky:










Inside the yard:










Looking through the windows at some pieces of the Palais Kinsky modern art collection:



















Will be continued tomorrow!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dears Santi, metrogogo and George! :cheers:

Inner City Walk

Palais Kinsky, yard:










Entree of the Kinsky:










Outside the Kinsky, in Herrengasse:










^^ Evening falls early in January - good for the pics. 

Some elegant stores and their details:



















I could our Empress Sisi very well imagine in this elegant folk costume:










Green, the colour of vegetation:










Will be continued later!


----------



## openlyJane

Gorgeous jacket. I love the Palais Kinsky: what exactly is its function - a museum? Reminds me of Rome.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for your interest and likings! 



openlyJane said:


> Gorgeous jacket. I love the Palais Kinsky: what exactly is its function - a museum? Reminds me of Rome.


Dear Jane, thank you very much for your nice comment! 
I too love the jacket - a combination between the green colour and the leaf
pattern (with that oak detail - the oak being a mystic tree for me) is just perfect
in my eyes.
By the way, the dirndl apron of the costume has the colour of the Atropa belladonna blossoms:
Forest all through. 

Palais Kinsky - High Baroque, built in 1713 after plans by Johann Lucas von Hildebrandt -
today houses an Auction place for art (traditional and contemporary).
In the yard there always lie the latest catalogues of the auctions. I try to get
them when I can - they are for free - and then you can see a smile on my face.


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely sets as always. My favourite is this very creative image, which I won't even try to describe but will just reproduce:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and for your nice comments, dears Jane and Nick! 

Inner City Walk

Evening impression of Palais Ferstel, Herrengasse:










Looking into a gallery:



















I was lucky, the door of one of these elegant buildings (palais...) was open,
so I could take a shot of the ceiling:










Palais Ferstel...










... with Cafe Central:










Illuminated Steigenberger Hotel Herrenhof:










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Inner City Walk

Christmas Illumination still on in the mid of January:










The lights give a romantic touch to the street:










Inner City busses rolling through Herrengasse towards Michaelerplatz:










Elegant underwear store.
If two people take place at this chairs, their knees would touch. 










Looking back the way we came:










Lovely hour between day and night...










Reaching Michaelerplatz with the splendid "Burgtor":










Two more parts to come another day.
(And then a contrast programme with some shabby corners. )


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:naughty: 



yansa said:


> If two people take place at this chairs, their knees would touch.


:lol: This made me laugh :lol:


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;166026460 said:


> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: This made me laugh :lol:


I'm happy I could make you laugh, George. 
My phantasy is strong enough to develop a whole little story around this shop
and the two chairs.


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! Beautiful windows on the shop above ( 6137); all lit up.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking and for your nice comments, dears George, Jane and Christos!



openlyJane said:


> Wow! Beautiful windows on the shop above ( 6137); all lit up.


The lit windows are great, aren't they? 
They belong to one of Vienna's most famous buildings (when the history of 
architecture is concerned) - the "Looshaus".
This building today houses a bank, so I think the windows may belong to this bank.

Inner City Walk

Michaelerplatz
At the left side we can see the "Looshaus":










Michaelerplatz - the Fiaker horses
I never went by Fiaker, it's quite expensive, but I think once in your life you
should try it, especially when you live in Vienna. Would probably produce a
nice photo series. 










Empress Sisi still is a tourist magnet - and probably will stay that for eternity. 










It was a nice surprise that the cafe in one of the Hofburg yards still had the
Christmas decoration:



















The oldest part of the Hofburg (city palace of the Hapsburgs):










^^ The beautiful door is called "Schweizertor".

Hofburg yard scene.
The figure with the mace always makes me smile:
Looks like he's trying to push the Fiaker coachmen from their Fiaker
and the bikers from their bicycles. 
(And the left one is shouting: "Don't do it, Hugo! Don't do it!!" LOL)










One more part still to come.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, faithful friends George and Jane!  :cheers:

Inner City Walk

Heldenplatz (view towards the "twin museums" - Fine Arts and Natural History).
One of the few spaces in the Inner City where you have such a wide room
and can see much of the sky:



















BMW (and Hofburg) 










2019 in Vienna was the "year of cranes", and some of them will accompany us
also in 2020:










The black monument is for the policemen who died during their duty:










Looking towards the buildings of our government (Chancellor and President) and Minorites Church:










We have reached Bellaria, Ringstraße.
The beautiful building in the background is Palais Epstein.










I will be absent for a few days and then continue with a part of Vienna that
has gems and shabby corners as well.


----------



## Romashka01

Silvia, thank you for all these lovely photos. More, please


----------



## Why-Why

Love those over-the-top statues at the Burgtor (and your dramatization of them). Sometimes a pair of sleepy stone lions guarding your front door just ain't enough ...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all old and new friends who gave a 'like'! :cheers:
Thank you for your nice feedback, dears Roman, Nick and Christos! 



Why-Why said:


> Love those over-the-top statues at the Burgtor (and your dramatization of them). Sometimes a pair of sleepy stone lions guarding your front door just ain't enough ...



And I love your sense of humour, Nick - nice comment! 

I walked into Vienna's 4th district - the part between Naschmarkt and Wiedner Hauptstrasse:

In a not so well known part of...
Wieden

Here we're looking from the place where the "Third Man"-tourist tours start,
to the golden cupola of the Secession building:










From here we could walk to Naschmarkt or at the other side Karlskirche as well,
but we decide to have a little adventure and take this street :










It doesn't look so promising, nevertheless will present us some nice
little surprises. But first the not so exciting backside of the "Freihaus"
(part of the Technical University):










The first nice surprise: This Papageno relief (1937) at a building called "Papageno Hof"
reminds of the old "Freihaustheater" (1787 - 1801), where at 30th Sept. 1791
*Mozart "The Magic Flute"* had it's *first performance ever.*










We have walked quite a way now in Operngasse and see this place with
buildings in varied styles:










Some nice and rare shops which you never find when you search for them,
but only accidentally - like this store of a master in calligraphy:



















It's always interesting to do a few steps into the sidestreets.
Here we find a "6shop" ...










... and wall art:










Will be continued later!


----------



## yansa

In a not so well known part of...
*Wieden*

I always love to get a glimpse at contemporary art:



















An average street in Vienna.
I like the style mix:










Closer:










Remarkable building in the side street "Schleifmuehlgasse":










Schleifmuehlgasse with red coat 










Will be continued later.
I hope it isn't boring to see a non-touristic part of Vienna on a cloudy day.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking, dear friends! 

At a not so well known part of...
*Wieden*

My eye was caught by these advertisements telling us that the "Masters of Hardcore"
are coming in February to shock Vienna. 










Two interesting buildings and their details:





































A home for Martial Arts:










Nobody needs such dreary corners...










Will be continued.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much, dear Christos! 

At a not so well known part of...
*Wieden*

Before the shower was invented... 










Group of buildings.
Sunshine and a nice colour for the right house would make a big difference. 










This one is lovely:










Nice store design (optician):










Reading corner for everyone :










Beautiful wall art beside a door:










This funny "cactus woman"  ...










... will be followed by a nice design set tomorrow.
And some more to come!


----------



## Romashka01

I detected three nice, interesting buildings: https://up.picr.de/37804917ud.jpg

and this building on the right-hand  side (but unfortunately a small slice) 


kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :cheers:



Romashka01 said:


> I detected three nice, interesting buildings: https://up.picr.de/37804917ud.jpg
> 
> and this building on the right-hand  side (but unfortunately a small slice)
> 
> 
> kay:


Thank you, Roman!  I'm glad you found some buildings you liked!
After the "picture postcards" of the 1st district walk I here wanted to give
a survey of the different architectonical styles of a non-touristic part of Vienna -
and unfortunately cannot show every single building. 

Today we'll see some details:

In a not so well known part of...
*Wieden*

Impressions from my absolutely favourite shop window at this walk :
































































More of that walk to come later.


----------



## openlyJane

Absolutely love the art nouveau tiles......the colours are just perfect; just splendid. Vienna is a never ending treasure trove.

I think my favourites may very well be the ones shown on the last image


----------



## Ysh

Nice photos, thanks. I love Vienna much.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! :cheers:
Thanks for your kind comments, dears Jane, Ysh and Christos! 



openlyJane said:


> Absolutely love the art nouveau tiles......the colours are just perfect; just splendid. Vienna is a never ending treasure trove.
> 
> I think my favourites may very well be the ones shown on the last image


Thank you very much, Jane - I'm also fond of such tiles.
My favourite ones are the pieces shown in the last three images.



Ysh said:


> Nice photos, thanks. I love Vienna much.


That makes me happy, Ysh! 

In a not so well known part of...
*Wieden*

Street scene on a cold Sunday...










The dark one...










Passing by Schikaneder Cinema in Margareten Street, which is one of the
oldest cinemas in Vienna:










And a few looks into another nice store window with ceramics items:





































Will be continued!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, Silvia  :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your support and nice comments, dear Christos! 

In a not so well known part of...
*Wieden*

OMG... 
Nobody seems to feel responsible for cleaning this corner...










We're already on our way back now:










Technical University










Quirky Vienna 
Such a nice detail. 










Eyecatcher made of glass in an antiquity store:










There exists a passage where you reach Naschmarkt quickly.
Not the friendliest place, this passage. 
At least they have "Heineken".
You will need it here. :lol:










Coming out at Naschmarkt with it's beautiful buildings at Wienzeile
(the world famous Otto Wagner Jugendstil houses are not far from here).










The market at Sundays. 










These bicycles at the corner of Naschmarkt once have seen better times... 
In the background the Secession, the place near where we started our walk:










At the end we happily reach Ringstrasse and are tempted by the sweets of "Aida":




























*** The End ***

Next I'll continue with pics from today's walk in the Inner City at sunny weather.
(For the next two days Vienna expects storm!)


----------



## Why-Why

I too love those Jugendstil tiles, the infant Mozart wall art, and especially your wry comments when elegant Vienna doffs its ballgown and shows its seamier side (the "6" shop, the Heineken alley, the Hardcore poster, etc.)


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :cheers:



Why-Why said:


> I too love those Jugendstil tiles, the infant Mozart wall art, and especially your wry comments when elegant Vienna doffs its ballgown and shows its seamier side (the "6" shop, the Heineken alley, the Hardcore poster, etc.)


I'm glad you could smile about my sometimes ironically comments, Nick -
thank you very much for your nice feedback! 

*Sunshine* *Inner City Walk*

We start in Burggarten which once was the private garden of Emperor Franz Joseph I.
In the background you see parts of the Secessionist Palmhouse by Friedrich Ohmann (1900):










Standing in front of a part of the Hofburg (city palace of the Emperor).
From this balcony there must be a wonderful view over whole Burggarten.










Signs of the double Monarchy Austria-Hungary: The crown and the double-headed eagle
(surrounded by nice roof figures):










Waiting for Spring 










Standing here I always feel like a little Empress myself. 
A beautiful place.










Two figures at Ohmann's building (waiting for Spring ):



















Two young women and a lion (waiting for Spring ):










Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

*Sunshine* *Inner City Walk*

Oncoming traffic! 










Beauty










What's behind the green door? Palm trees! 










Albertina roof figures:
I love the lion, he seems so relaxed.
The right one with the helmet and the Gorgon shield must be Athena:










Stairway to heaven 










These stairs lead to a place with a view.
We see the Soravia Wing at Albertina, in the background Hotel Sacher and
at the right side a part of the Opera house:










Standing under the Soravia Wing:










Twins?
Young ladies enjoying the Opera view (and waiting for Spring ):










Will be continued another day.


----------



## yansa

Thanks to everyone for liking - very appreciated! :cheers:

*Sunshine* *Inner City Walk*

The Easter Rabbit already has come to Vienna.
He's sitting at the roof of a "Wuerstelstand" and from time to time drinks
out of a bottle with sparkling wine. 










The Generali Building:










Legs 
(Roof detail of Generali Building)










Waiting for Spring 
(I think you can imagine now that the Albertina terrace is an Eldorado for photographers. 
A hint: At a certain time of the day - you have to find it out -
the rider figure throws a sharp shadow on the ground which you can get
on one pic together with Hotel Sacher. )










If you walk down the Albertina main stairs and go straight ahead you will pass
the Theater Museum, Augustiner Church, Josefsplatz, Stallburg (where the Lippizaner are) 
and come to Michaelerplatz with Michaeler Church.










Fiaker horses (waiting for a better life?):










Every beginning is hard. 










When you have a jacket in bright Jawlensky red... 










Will be continued later!


----------



## openlyJane

Looks almost as cold in Vienna as it is here.....howling gales and inland flooding ( an increasingly common occurrence).


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Looks almost as cold in Vienna as it is here.....howling gales and inland flooding ( an increasingly common occurrence).


Yeah, that sunny day was pretty cold!
Yesterday and today it is warmer, but with storm in many parts of our country
that already caused damage (floods, fallen trees, no electricity...).
Like in England here it also seems that the number of storm fronts is increasing, Jane.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photos, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Superb pics! :applause: many nice details! thank you!




yansa said:


> Yesterday and today it is warmer, but with storm in many parts of our country
> that already caused damage (floods, fallen trees, no electricity...).


in Lviv too


----------



## yansa

Thanks for your likings! :cheers:
Thank you for your nice comments, dears Jane, Christos and Roman! 

*@Roman:* The climate is changing worldwide, no doubt...
I'm not amused to change our nice four seasons against long, hot and dry summers,
including some new animals from warmer countries like bigger spiders, snakes
and big ticks (only to mention a few of them), winters without snow in Vienna,
and an increasing number of severe weather situations like floods, storms,
even tornados (though I love thunderstorms, but just they have become
a rarity in Vienna itself...).

Back to...

*Sunshine* *Inner City Walk*

The Theatre Museum (nearby is a nice gallery):










Sunny building 










The main stairs of Albertina most of the time are colourful and show a famous
painting.
That's an excellent place for taking shots of people: You pretend to take pics
of the stair - and zoom the people. 










Double full concentration 










The near Lippizaner-Stallburg inspires the souvenir shops:










Beautiful white Josefsplatz:










Before the invention of Porsche and Maserati his was one of the ways men 
tried to impress women :lol: 



















Vienna visitors sometimes miss Josefsplatz. Please don't do that - it's only
five minutes away from Albertina. In the next set we'll see more nice impressions.










Will be continued later.


----------



## Koloman

Lovely photography on the last few pages (I had to catch up)! If I would only name my favourites, this would be a long list. But I have to mention that lion on top of the Albertina...you are right, he seems to be very relaxed, waiting for being petted. Lovely!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :cheers:



Koloman said:


> Lovely photography on the last few pages (I had to catch up)! If I would only name my favourites, this would be a long list. But I have to mention that lion on top of the Albertina...you are right, he seems be very relaxed, waiting for being petted. Lovely!


Thank you for your kind comment, Koloman, and nice to read from you again! 
I must admit I saw that lovely lion just on the picture.
Before my focus always was on the figures. 

*Sunshine* *Inner City Walk*

A woman also is holding a golden ball:










In this set we'll see some nice details of Palais Fries-Pallavicini at Josefsplatz.
Joseph II. tries to grab the roof figures :




























A lovely roof group...










... with the double-headed eagle in the center:










Beautiful door...










... and door figures:










Palais Fries-Pallavicini was built by architect Johann Ferdinand Hetzendorf von Hohenberg
1783-1784. He also planned our Gloriette in Schoenbrunn.

Will be continued.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick

Sacher Hotel and Opera ... Magnificent and famous places of Vienna !!!

Thanks for the photos Silvia, as always amazing


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 

Many thanks for your nice comments, dears Christos and Rick! :cheers:

*Sunshine* *Inner City Walk*

From Josefsplatz we come to a passage that leads us to Stallburg.
Two people and a ray of light:










This cat in the Stallburg yard strolled so quickly that it was impossible for me
to get a sharp pic. But we at least can see that the animal is very, very well fed. 










When you tread out from the middle of the passage (be cafeful --> cars, bikes,
Fiakers, even Lippizaner sometimes are lead across the street)...










... you have this astonishing view back to Josefsplatz, the Albertina stairs
and the Opera:










The passage brings us to wonderful Michaelerplatz:










People strolling Michaelerplatz, a place with great architecture all around,
and a sometimes chaotic mix of passers-by, tourists, cars, Fiakers and all
vehicles you can think of. 










Michaelertor of Hofburg:










One of the figures at this door holds the probably most horrible creature
in whole Vienna, a biest with three heads. A great work of art, because the
creature really looks alive, and we can feel the power this monster has:










Will be continued later!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great photo! :applause:



>


----------



## Koloman

I thought I´d know Michaelerplatz quite well, but I´ve never noticed that three-headed beast! Fortunately, the giant is strong enough not to let the monster escape ;-)


----------



## Why-Why

Great set in that clear wintry light in Josefsplatz. The tough guy grappling with the three-headed monster is Hercules completing his last and hardest task: bringing Cerberus alive up from the Underworld. Wonderful statuary!


----------



## yansa

Just a little time to quickly do another update. ;

Thank you all for liking, and thank you so much for your wonderful comments,
dears George, Koloman and Nick! 

*@Nick:* Thank you for identifying this three-headed beast as Cerberus!
Heard the name before and think it is time to once more read the classical
antique legends. 

*Sunshine* *Inner City Walk*

After many unsucessfully attempts this time I got two shots of the Archangel Michael
that come very close to my imagination how a picture of this statue should be:



















A nice red corner as beginning of the expensive shopping street Kohlmarkt:



















Some of the best windows in town:










A short look back towards Michaelerplatz:










Strolling Kohlmarkt:



















Will be continued as soon as I find time!


----------



## Koloman

Beautiful light on this last set - especially love the view back towards Michaelerplatz!


PS: And lovely ladies on the last photo ;-)


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :cheers:



Koloman said:


> Beautiful light on this last set - especially love the view back towards Michaelerplatz!
> 
> 
> PS: And lovely ladies on the last photo ;-)


Thank you for the nice comment, Koloman! :cheers:
Yes, always some young women in the elegant streets of 1st district, who
want to be admired. 
The day was too cold for a short dress, but - "Schoenheit muss (oder will) leiden". 

*Sunshine* *Inner City Walk*

Against the light...










Reflection










Can you detect the shadow rider? 










The sun is floating in at Graben...










... in my eyes one of the (if not _the_) most beautiful street(s) of Vienna:










The pigeons love this statue :



















Details of the Baroque "Pestsaeule" (Plague Column) and the elegant buildings
in the background:










Time goes by - but the pigeons remain... 










The next set will be a romantic one.
Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing sets! my favorites: Reflection, the shadow rider, this  and many others :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for visiting and liking! 



Romashka01 said:


> Amazing sets! my favorites: Reflection, the shadow rider, this  and many others :applause:


Thank you, Roman, for your nice comment! I'm happy you found many pics you liked! 

*Dancing in the Dark*
_A Very Special Moment_

I heard a young guy playing a wonderful melody and came nearer...










Like me, some people made a stop to listen to the beautiful music:










Among them this little family:



















I must admit that the beauty of the place...



















... and the melody, and the listening people...










... that all together, brought tears into my eyes. 
The melody was "Perfect" by Ed Sheeran.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vv-BfVoq4g

(Maybe one of our nice moderators would be so nice to put the video in properly
for me? I forgot how to manage that. 

Magical minutes at the foot of our Pestsaeule (Plague Column).










There were at least two Chinese visitors among the listeners, and a second thought
crossed my mind. Vienna traditionally has many tourists from China. I've read
that now in many countries of the world Chinese tourists are discriminated
because of the new virus. People leave their place in the train or tram when
Chinese people want to sit near them.  Read that some Chinese wear T-Shirts
with the letters "I'm no Virus".)
Vienna has survived the plague for several times. We are known for singing even
when fallen in a plague pit  - told in the legend of the "Lieber Augustin".
The world will survive this new challenge - but we will only survive it *together* 
and when keeping our humanity.
Chinese guests are and will be warmly welcome in Vienna!
I hope I never have to witness an act of discrimination in our beloved city.

*** The End ***

Today was a very special day in my life and so I will continue here soon with
pics from today's spontaneous photo walk.


----------



## Gratteciel

First of all, it was great to visit your thread again, dear Silvia! Little by little I will also visit the threads of our other dear friends.
As always, the city looks spectacular in every season and your photos are so artistic and beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking - very appreciated! :cheers:

Thank you so much for your kind comments, dear Christos! 



Gratteciel said:


> First of all, it was great to visit your thread again, dear Silvia! Little by little I will also visit the threads of our other dear friends.
> As always, the city looks spectacular in every season and your photos are so artistic and beautiful.


Thank you so much, dear Roberto! 
During the last days I often thought of you - and here you are again! 
I just want to give you this: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## yansa

Spontaneous Footwalk
*From PVA to Urania*

I can't go into any details here, but yesterday I came out of this building
feeling like a prisoner who surprisingly had been given freedom after 14 years
of being guiltlessly in jail.
Though I was in no good condition, whether physically nor psychically, I spontaneously
decided to do a long photo walk to clear my feelings and my mind.










Nice colourful building nearby:










Many new buildings in this part of the 2nd district:










That's nice: You look around a corner and suddenly see Austria's tallest tower,
the DC Tower:










The sun hides behind clouds, and a big churchtower comes into sight:










All who follow this thread know the imposing church - Saint Francis, or also
"Mexico Church", as we say here in Vienna:










It's great to be so near to this Medieval looking church:










I take a few steps and reach the Danube River - running water, symbolizing freedom,
and washing away the pain of many years.
In the distance Reichsbruecke and Donaucity:










Will be continued another day!
Now I take a look into the media: Opera Ball in Vienna today!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, dear Silvia!
Your photos and Vienna never cease to surprise us.
Mexico Church is impressive, it looks like a castle.
The modern buildings of the city are also beautiful.


----------



## Petesphotography5

yansa said:


> Thank you all for visiting and liking!


 incredible photos! love to see candid pictures great work!!


----------



## yansa

Many thanks for visiting and liking! :cheers:



Gratteciel said:


> Great new set, dear Silvia!
> Your photos and Vienna never cease to surprise us.
> Mexico Church is impressive, it looks like a castle.
> The modern buildings of the city are also beautiful.


Thank you very much for your nice words, dear Roberto - you are very kind! 



Petesphotography5 said:


> incredible photos! love to see candid pictures great work!!


Thank you for nice commenting, Peter - this means very much to me! :cheers:

A Spontaneous Walk
*From PVA to Urania*

At the river Danube:



















Mexico Place, quiet in the early morning hour:










We now walk from Mexico Place to Praterstern.
Funny advertisement at the fence of a restaurant garden:










... passing some of these cheap stores where you nearly can buy everything. 










I laughed out loud when I saw these "mixed offers".
Here you get articles for nearly every situation of life. :lol:










The other side of the street seemed not so interesting for me.
I show it anyway, because I want to give you a realistic picture of Vienna -
not only the most elegantly places.










We come back to the side of the street where the action is. 
A funny face is looking at us from behind the carriages. 
I love bulldogs, and most of the Molosser dogs.










The woman wanted to enter the shop without the dog, but sorry, dear lady -
this is no proper way to keep a bulldog.  If he decided to have one of the
passers-by for a snack, he easily could hunt him - even drawing the carriage
behind him. :lol:
But he was a good boy and not in the mood for a forbidden snack. 










Will be continued as soon as I find time again!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, Silvia  :cheers:


----------



## yansa

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more, Silvia  :cheers:


Thank you for your nice words, dear Christos, and thank you all for liking! :cheers:

A Spontaneously Walk
*From PVA to Urania*

We are very close to "Praterstern":



















Praterstern has a bad reputation in Vienna for problems with alcoholics
(they have been banned from the place shortly), drug addicted people and
crime.
I was there at daylight and didn't see any problem. I consider the 16th district,
Ottakring, for more dangerous, since there an elderly woman had attacked
me from behind at my leg (some of you will remember ). Even noble Perchtoldsdorf
to me seemed more dangerous than Praterstern. 
It's a phenomenon, but I as an alone walking woman photographer most of
the time get very safely through zones which have a bad reputation for crime,
but often am bothered or even attacked in "nobler" areas.

This seems to be a typical Viennese worker's inn - "Hansy" is the short or pet name
for "Johann". 










The misty sun allowed me to catch some "Prater romantic". 
We see the horses of the "Admiral Tegetthoff Monument" and the famous Viennese
giant wheel, the "Riesenrad":



















The letters "OEBB" at the train station remind us that Praterstern is a big
traffic junction:










We are at Praterstrasse now, on our way to Danube Channel.
Green accents...










... with a Neo-Gothic building in the background - the "Dogenhof":










Nice older buildings:










Balcony:










It's so annoying, Vienna has sunny weather today, but such a storm
(Jubilaeumswarte 108 km/hour shortly) that it's no good day for a photo walk.
So maybe later I'll find time do do some more updates (after one last set
there will follow idyllic Grinzing. )


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome; great, very nice updates btw  :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Still stormy in Eastern Austria: Shortly a *124 km/hour*-windgust at Jauerling,
a 960 meter mountain in Wachau, Lower Austria!



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Welcome; great, very nice updates btw  :cheers:


Thank you, dear Christos, and thank you all for liking! 

A Spontaneous Walk
*From PVA to Urania*

More Praterstrasse:










By the way, we are in the 2nd district, Leopoldstadt:










Contrast










I hope they can save this one - it has beautiful details:










Dynamic figure.
In the background - below his right arm - we already can see...










Urania! 










Ready to cross Danube Channel:










Blue truck:










Death never is far away in Vienna. 
(Here crawling under Aspern Bridge.)










Zooming to the ships "Blue Danube" and "Twin City Liner":










*** The End! ***

Next we'll visit Grinzing once again - that was a very nice walk.


----------



## openlyJane

I get a distinct feeling of relief in your wanderings since your visit to the bureaucratic looking 'prison' building.....? 

I'm always impressed by the immaculately maintained gilding on so many monuments in Vienna.


----------



## Romashka01

haha I like this funny advertisement  
Mexico Church - nice architecture (btw, why is it called _"Mexico Church"_?)
Also, I like _Contrast_ photo #6192 kay: 
Many favorites again!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :cheers:



openlyJane said:


> I get a distinct feeling of *relief* in your wanderings since your visit to the bureaucratic looking 'prison' building.....?
> 
> I'm always impressed by the immaculately maintained gilding on so many monuments in Vienna.


Yes, there is a sort of relief, but with that last change not all of my problems
are solved.  You surely remember my last horror story here, Jane - it has
to do with what happened in the years before that surprising decision in that
buerocratic building...



Romashka01 said:


> haha I like this funny advertisement
> Mexico Church - nice architecture (btw, why is it called _"Mexico Church"_?)
> Also, I like _Contrast_ photo #6192 kay:
> Many favorites again!


Thank you very much, Roman! 
To your question: In front of the Mexico Church we find a stone with the inscription:
"Mexiko war im März 1938 das einzige Land, das vor dem Voelkerbund offiziellen Protest 
gegen den gewaltsamen Anschluß Österreichs an das nationalsozialistische Deutsche Reich einlegte. 
Zum Gedenken an diesen Akt hat die Stadt Wien diesem Platz den Namen Mexiko-Platz verliehen."
(Mexico was the only country to protest against the "Anschluss" of Austria
to Nazi-Germany in 1938.)

*Grinzing*
A Rural Part of Vienna

Now we'll re-visit Grinzing, the famous wine village in Vienna's 19th district -
a place to relax and recover.

The nice old tram station in Grinzing:










In some of these old houses still live successful wine-growers:










After dark with all the tourists (and their busses) it can be a little stressy
in Grinzing, but before noon it's quiet and idyllic. I love to be in such surroundings:










Lovely street:



















First tender signs of spring:










A place to relax:










Will be continued later!


----------



## Koloman

Beautiful - doesn´t matter which part of the city you present to us, I always love your photos. Feels like being on a walk myself! Love photos of ships, don´t know why, but I really like ships. Watching them calms me.
Also love Grinzing - hope there´s more to come!


Though I don´t know your story with the PVA I hope the freedom you mentioned means you don´t have to deal with them ever again in the future…?


----------



## Leongname

a nice update Silvia :applause:
I like this tilt angle of the tower: https://up.picr.de/37935182gh.jpg
and a nice composition on this shot too: https://up.picr.de/37926265ak.jpg
and here is my the third favorite: https://up.picr.de/37926258rs.jpg


----------



## Why-Why

Great stroll showing the diversity of Vienna! i have a soft spot for Grinzing, and I'm very glad it has kept its atmosphere of a rural village. I'll bet the developers have their eye on it, though.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and many thanks for your kind feedback, dear friends! :cheers:



Koloman said:


> Beautiful - doesnÂ´t matter which part of the city you present to us,* I always love your photos*. Feels like being on a walk myself! Love photos of ships, donÂ´t know why, but *I really like ships*. Watching them calms me.
> Also love Grinzing - *hope thereÂ´s more to come*!
> 
> 
> Though I donÂ´t know your story with the PVA I hope the freedom you mentioned *means you donÂ´t have to deal with them ever again in the futureÂ…?*


Thank you, Koloman, I really appreciate your interest and your love for my photography! 
I like ships too, because they can "sail away".  Water means freedom to move
to me.
I have some more Grinzing impressions, and I hope you will enjoy them. 

(Buerocracy in Vienna never ends  - so for sure I will have to do with them there  
also in the future. But I have a decision now which brings a great improvement for me -
even if not financially. But it means that I'm away from AMS.
As I (and the best medical specialists for my disease in Vienna) always said:
That decision should have fallen 14 years (!!) ago.)



Leongname said:


> a nice update Silvia :applause:
> I like this tilt angle of the tower: https://up.picr.de/37935182gh.jpg
> and a nice composition on this shot too: https://up.picr.de/37926265ak.jpg
> and here is my the third favorite: https://up.picr.de/37926258rs.jpg


Thank you, Leon - it's nice to get so kind feedback from someone who
himself is such a good photographer with an eye for the detail. 



Why-Why said:


> Great stroll showing the *diversity* of Vienna! i have a soft spot for Grinzing, and I'm very glad it has kept its atmosphere of a rural village.* I'll bet the developers have their eye on it, though.*


Thank you, Nick! Yes, I try to show the diversity of Vienna. It would be easy
to draw a picture dominated by the elegance of lost Monarchy, Jugendstil
and rich cottage areas. But you all have a right to see the whole Vienna!
My ambition is to show that even the poorer areas have their pearls.

Ha, you would win this bet! 
Grinzing still has many authentic parts, but from time to time I also read that
the locals protest against new plannings that would destroy the authentic
character of this famous part of Vienna.

*Grinzing*
A Rural Part of Vienna

The street we follow steady goes slightly uphill:










Nice place, but still too cold to sit outside!










Wooden, and built without the use of nails, as far as I can see:










There in the distance we see the Heurigen "Brandl" with it's nice old roof.
I spent some happy hours in theirs garden one or two years ago...










An exclusive residential area up there, for sure:










Lovely street:










Looking into the Heurigen garden of "Brandl", which was closed that day:










Love such buildings and streets:










Will be continued later! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Grinzing looks like very cozy and quiet place for living.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! :cheers:



Christi69 said:


> Dear Silvia, yes keep posting as much as you can, it is a ray of light in our dim days! Here in France, we are also confined at home, already longing for the day the government will tell us we can go where we want to go! The situation is very strange, because everybody is fearing something which is not visible at all, but might become deadly...


Thank you, dear Christi! 
I read that the situation in France is very bad.
My thoughts are with you, and I wish you a strong health.
Here in Austria the experts fear that the Corona crisis will not only stay
for weeks, but for several months.



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates as usually, Silvia :cheers:


Thank you, dear Christos! :cheers:

*** 

_1.646 Corona infections in Austria now..._

*** 

_Some impressions from my home district_
(Pics taken during the last two days.)

It's not always easy to keep the recommended safety distance of 1 - 2 meters...
We see a woman wearing a protection mask. Yesterday I tried to go out with
such a mask, but in the end I left it at home.  To be honest, I feel very
uncomfortable with such masks, always feeling the own breath going up to the eyes.










Like on these snap shots we see many emergency cars during the last days.
If the ones shown here are in "Corona mission" I don't know.



















Ghost streets:



















Saw people walking their dog(s):



















This normally is one of the most frequented places in my district:










I'm still attracted by strong colours. 
Nice shades of red...










Red and yellow Suzuki, side by side:










Trams (here an old one) are very empty these times.
People getting in try to find a seat far away from the others, which is good!










Pensive looking cat...










*** The End ***


----------



## yansa

Dear friends,

I just read that a *site migration *will take place soon!

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=1088&a=1754

Let's hope that this migration will function without problems.
Good luck to us all! 
Thanks to the people who will manage the migration and try to give
us a better experience in the forum.


----------



## Petesphotography5

yansa said:


> Good morning, and thank you all for liking!
> 
> Thank you very much, Peter - in difficult times like this (Corona) it's important
> to remember that there also still exist beautiful things in life.


 it's so true before when I'm out taking photos will be like 3 to 5 hours now what's going on 
only out for an hour or two at most and I'm pushing it at two hours, great update my friend
be safe out there


----------



## yansa

Thanks to all who still take the time to look in here and give a like! 



Petesphotography5 said:


> it's so true before when I'm out taking photos will be like 3 to 5 hours now what's going on
> only out for an hour or two at most and I'm pushing it at two hours, great update my friend
> be safe out there


Thank you, and I wish you the same, dear Peter! 
Before Corona sometimes I was out four hours and brought home 300 - 400 shots. 
Now I only do short walks, half an hour to one hour, and only around my home.
People with a car are privileged these days: They can drive to the green
parts of the city. That's not allowed by public transportation now. 

*** 

_At the moment we have about 2.388 Covid-19 infections
in Austria, and 6 dead. _

*** 

_Little Walk, 7th District_

Children's strong energy expresses itself near a school here:










When children paint walls it always touches our heart:










Wonderful door:










Nearly a DeChirico atmosphere, isn't it? 










During every walk I find a sign of death these days.
But maybe my senses only have become sharper on that part of life.










A door lion, fusion between man and lion 



















An old Singer. And though closed, someone must give the tulips water here:










Love cake 










Will be continued another time.
Stay safe.


----------



## openlyJane

For some reason, particularly strong images in this set, Silvia. The children's playgrounds the most touching......


----------



## Gratteciel

Dear Silvia,
Thank you very much for your beautiful photos of the fantastic Vienna. Many of them full of color and extraordinary details.
I know that we will soon see again that festive atmosphere that characterizes the city.
Please take good care of yourself and I send you a big hug.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking! 



openlyJane said:


> For some reason, particularly strong images in this set, Silvia. The children's playgrounds the most touching......


Thank you for your kind words, dear Jane!
Playgrounds, kindergartens and schools now are closed in Vienna, but the
children's spirit still lives around many of these places...



Gratteciel said:


> Dear Silvia,
> Thank you very much for your beautiful photos of the fantastic Vienna. Many of them full of color and extraordinary details.
> I know that we will soon see again that festive atmosphere that characterizes the city.
> Please take good care of yourself and I send you a big hug.


A big hug to you too, dear Roberto!
Thank you for your kind words about my photos!

The rigid restrictions in Austria now were prolonged until April 13th, but I bet
they will be prolonged for a longer time then. April and May will be especially
hard months in Austria, so I fear.
But one day we will celebrate again! 

_Little 7th District Walk_

There seems to be something nice up there...










Let's zoom! Oh yes, a woman with an eagle...










Love the nice effects on cars:










Many beautiful doors still to find in Vienna:










There are some hours or days we feel like this:










But we have every right now to feel this way sometimes.
It's only important not to forget the beautiful side of life, which still exists.
And to smile from time to time. 










Spring is springing everywhere along the streets:



















Will be continued later.

*** 
Experts tell us that the Corona infection numbers now show us the reality
how it was about two weeks ago - because of the high number of unreported cases.
So I feel that maybe soon it will get too dangerous to continue with the photo walks.
But no sorrow - there are enough pictures in my archive.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dear *BHT*, for quick visiting and liking! 

_Yesterday's Walk_

Nice little street in the 7th district:










_Very_ erotic figures above a door:










Though the stores are closed now, many of them still delight us with their
exponates:










Faces above doors:










Especially like this one:










Happy moment - an open door gives us the chance to look into a house with
beautiful floor:










The streets were nearly completely empty, and will be more empty today,
because we are at the beginning of a cold and rainy weather period:





















Death again (Tattoo studio):










A few steps later: Little beauties (two versions):



















And now I go and wash my dishes.


----------



## openlyJane

I love those glimpses through doors....to tiled floors, and briefest sense of the private lives lived behind.....


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, I am looking forward to seeing your beautiful pictures on the new SSC!


----------



## Gratteciel

New platform in SSC, the same beauty and quality in your photos, dear Silvia! Thank you!


----------



## Why-Why

Just getting used to the new SSC platform, and glad to see your beautiful updates, Silvia. Vienna is just as photogenic as always during this plague, and I hope you'll be able to carrying on documenting it. I wonder what form the 2020 Pestsäule will take?


----------



## Slartibartfas

I don't really like the new front page but it has its good sides. Your thread made it to that front page  Congratulation


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia 

How do you think about the new version of SSC?


----------



## openlyJane

Not keen, myself....for example, the edit function is not that apparent, and then if you try to add in a new photo to a set, there seems no clear way to do this.
The site has become far less simple to navigate.


----------



## Romashka01

Silvia,where are you? I figured you had lost your account password or something.

Lovely pictures from the 7th district


----------



## paul62

Very nice street shots Silvia.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more


----------



## openlyJane

As with a number of people, Silvia is not sure that she will use the forum again, in its new guise. She's a bit nervous about the new seemingly commercial aspect of the site, and wants to take advice from a friend before 'accepting' any cookies. Have to say, I, too, am not sure I'll be posting very often......going forward.


----------



## Petesphotography5

awesome photos love the artwork flowers spring is finally here well not in Toronto lol
also liking the vw pic ;-)


----------



## christos-greece

yansa said:


> *@christos: *Thank you for calling me back so many times!


Welcome, Silvia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I'm glad to see you coming back here  Welcome and I'm eager to see your new photos


----------



## Romashka01

Dear Silvia, welcome back!  :hug:


----------



## yansa

Dears *Christos, George *and *Roman,* thank you so much for your warm welcome! 

So now let's experience how posting pics does work in the new forum. 

*Botanical Garden Vienna*
_Nature's Magical Places at Beltane _

Tulips greeting at the entrance...










The giant 










Sky Bird 
Strelitzia with wonderful, clear colours!










I wished you could smell it! 










Near the entrance "Mechelgasse" I went to the left, and at first sight the way did not offer many blossoms. But then I came to an old wooden hut and saw this wonderful climber covering it's front:










The climber is called "Bignonia capreolata L." and comes from the Southern and Eastern parts of North America. My father was a rose lover, and he also was a fan of a similar plant to this, coming from Mexico: It looked exactly like this one, but hat red blossoms.  Here is another pic of this climber which really made my heart jump:










The Yellow Curtain 








Yellow, the colour of the sun - and we all can need it now so badly...



As far as I can see, the pics are shown in a smaller format, but the shown quality is not bad. Seems I'm on "SSC-drug" again. LOL A second part will come soon.


----------



## yansa

LOL - Some beginner's difficulties: I already have not found out how to correct a sent posting. Some pics are double. I try to avoid this now. 

EDIT: I already found out how to delete double pics after having sent the posting. Hooray! 

*Vienna's Botanical Garden*
Nature's Magical Places at Beltane 

A place to daydream...










More magical places...



















Pink - a colour that makes happy 










Nature is a healer...










The Dwarf
Often the little ones have the most impressing colours!










Astonishing light and colour...










In Paradise...










So many things mankind has to suffer come from disregarding and damaging the source of our well-being: Mother Nature...


----------



## Gratteciel

*Dear Silvia,*
I am very pleased that you are back.
On my computer your photos appear the same size as always and as beautiful as they have always been.
I send you a big kiss.


----------



## openlyJane

I'm glad you decided to post, Silvia. It may not be the forum it once was, in appearance, at least........but the community of friends is still here and very happy to see you back.


----------



## JBsam

Very nice thread.


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful to have you back, Silvia. That new set is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice spring photos, Silvia


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely nature photos!


----------



## christos-greece

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice* spring photos*, Silvia


Is it possible to see more colorful spring photos, Silvia?


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, dear friends! 
Special thanks for your kind comments, dears *Roberto, Jane, JBsam, Nick, Christos *and *Roman! 

@Roberto: *I guess to see the pics in the big size too I would have to install an ad-blocker again, Roberto.
A big kiss from you? My face turns red!  

*@jane: *The forum still feels very new and unfamiliar, but it's good to meet some of the forum friends again. 

*@Nick: *More "medicine" following today! 

*@christos: *You wished to see more colourful Spring photos - here they come! 

*Green Vienna*

Shortly Vienna has been elected "The Greenest City of the World":
Wien ist „grünste Stadt der Welt“

I searched out for you some impressions from Viennese parks in Spring, and also flowers I found in the streets of Vienna. Some few animal pics too. 

Soft and strong colours:



















This guest garden in MUQUA (Museums Quarter) at the moment is closed because of the Covid-19-restrictions, but Austrian restaurants and restaurant gardens will open again at the 15th of May:










This is in my own district: A tulip in a fine store with glass lamps.










Flowers in the streets:



















Will be continued later!


----------



## openlyJane

The photos look plenty big enough to me, Silvia. Lovely!


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you very much, Silvia! Beautiful, very nice updates


----------



## paul62

Nice updates Silvia.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking and nice comments, dears *Jane, Christos *and *Paul! *

*@jane:* My screens shows my pics 18,5 x 24,5 cm, and I see many advertisements everywhere. But it's okay. 

*Green Vienna*

Time of lilac blossom - when the air is perfumed...










The green colours of May at Rathauspark:










Peony at the bottom of Mölkerbastei:










Lovely dog in a store at Herrengasse:










People enjoying the freedom of sitting in the grass again (Volksgarten):










A quick start at Stadtpark 










Sun-drenched tulips, Stadtpark:










One part still to come, and then I will show Pestsäule and some more impressions of Inner City next.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, dear Silvia 



yansa said:


> My screens shows my pics 18,5 x 24,5 cm, and I see many advertisements everywhere. But it's okay.


There is a way to hide for ever those advertisements and your screen will be biger...


----------



## Gratteciel

How nice to see such beautiful colors in your photos, dear Silvia!


----------



## Christi69

It has been a pleasant surprise to see you back Yansa! And you spoiled us with magnificent photographs of very beautiful and colorful flowers! The size of the photographs is far sufficient to fully enjoy them. Thanks so much !!


----------



## Gratteciel

*Wonderful update, dear Silvia!*
So many beautiful photos and fascinating colors lift my spirits!
Thank you for continuing to delight us with your thread despite difficult times.
I send you a big hug.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, thanks for the pictures of a Vienna slowing regaining life, like Sleeping Beauty! I love the plump foot signaling at the Gloriette, the palm columns, and the vegetalised curved balcony, mangnificent architecture !


----------



## openlyJane

I did the translation, Silvia.....a fish rots first from the head...meaning a corrupt leadership infects the whole system. That's a shame that it should have so negatively coloured your school days.

Another beautiful set.


----------



## Why-Why

A lovely set with fabulous architectural details. Special kudos for those two shocked bunnies! And what an opportunity for a photographer such as yourself to capture tourist-free Vienna in such beautiful weather!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice update; well done, Silvia


----------



## yansa

I'm in a hurry. 
Thank you all for liking, and many thanks to you, dear friends, for your kind comments: *Roberto, Christi, Jane, Nick *and *Christos!* 

Let's finish...

*My First Visit at Schönbrunn Garden*
_after Covid-19 lock-down_

Sometimes we are lucky and meet a fairy... 










... with the wind in her hair...










This proud little father raises his children in the wall of Schönbrunn Palace, as I could see. 









A little closer...










A look through the stone fence:










As we are leaving, we again pass that beautiful rose area at one side of the palace:



















Vienna's weather today is rainy, but I hope for sunshine at the weekend.
Will be away from the Internet for some days and hopefully back in less than one week.
Have a good time!


----------



## Petesphotography5

absolutely incredible update!! really love the photos yansa! 
keep up the great work!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, dear Silvia!
Wow, the colorful flowers, the little bird eating and even a fairy!
Thank you and I send you a hug.


----------



## Why-Why

Love that first fairy shot, and the diligent little sparrow that lives in a palace. In Vienna fairy tales still come true!


----------



## yansa

Thanks for all your likes and for your kind comments, dears *Peter, Christos, Roberto *(hug!) and *Nick!  *

So sorry - no time at the moment!
My mother needs me now...










So I'll again be far from Internet for some days and say Good-bye for a while:










Hope to find more time for forum activity soon!
Silvia


----------



## paul62

Some shots like the bird, and especially the lady; you only get that one chance to catch that moment.
Nice shots, and I hope you`re well, Silvia.🙂


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia


----------



## openlyJane

I hope your Mother is o.k, Silvia.

Take care!


----------



## Romashka01

I hope so too! Come back soon, Silvia!

I really loved that last set


----------



## christos-greece

The photo of the cat is really *awesome *


----------



## Taller Better

Silvia, you've taken some marvellous photos during lockdown; the silver lining in the cloud is that you were able to capture stellar
shots of the buildings without swarms of tourists. When did you take the photos? Is Vienna still in complete lockdown? What is the building
that is the last photo in #6,385 ? Is it a block of flats? It is so colourful that I love it!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful set, dear Silvia!
I hope everything is fine with your mom, dear friend.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, I also hope your mother will be fine. Your "self-portrait" (6411) is touching.


----------



## Why-Why

All the very best to you and your mother, Silvia.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new set, dear Silvia!
What beautiful plants you have!
By the way, that gift that you received in your window is invaluable.


----------



## Romashka01

It's a real 'very private' Vienna  Delightful pics! Many thanks,dear Silvia!


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, I'll be back in forum next weekend, maybe even a little later!

Thanks for all your likes and for your kind comments, dears *George *(this special pigeon, a male, even slaps me with a wing when I don't give the food quickly enough LOL), *Christos, Roberto *(indeed a special moment, heart-touching!) and *Roman! *


----------



## openlyJane

Ha! The pigeon......The family that inhabit my garden will sit and stare in through the window too........until I go out to feed them. Every day, predictably.

You have some lovely glass pieces, Silvia.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, charming and heart-warming new sets, thanks


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely lockdown set, Silvia! The pigeon with the gift reminded me of the dove that bore the first good news after the Deluge.


----------



## Salazar Rick

I love 8 District of Vienna and lifestyle of the city, showcase in the streets... one of my favorites cities in the world!!!!

Dear Silvia my best wishes for you and thank you for the images


----------



## Taller Better

Your home is beautiful and cosy, Silvia! Thanks for the tour! Isn't it funny that pigeons are the same throughout the world. They are so beautiful, but I hate when they sit on my balcony!!


----------



## christos-greece

Silvia, we would like to see more updates from beautiful, Vienna


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, I hope you all are still well in these difficult times!
Thank you for not forgetting me, and thank you so much for your lovely comments, dears *Jane, Christi, Nick, Rick, Taller, Better *and *Christos! *I send you all a big hug.

It's a pity, but I will have nearly no time during the coming weeks (months?) to write here and post pictures. Today I take a little time and show you where I'm now most of the time: Not in Vienna, but in Vienna Woods, with my mother, to spend time with her and help her.

So this is where I was during my forum absence:

*Impressions From a House and Garden in Vienna Woods*

Lovely Snapdragon:










Bird nest under our roof:










Impressing cloud (Pileus):










Moonnight at Vienna Woods:










We love it colourful 










"Hole" in the sky:










Garden roses:










Wonderful spider web (Garden Spider):










Seems as if the system doesn't allow more than eight pics.
So you will see two more sets. Stay tuned.


----------



## yansa

Lamps in Moroccan style:










Mystic morning in Vienna Woods:










The joy of great colours: balcony flowers










Time of the butterflies (Great Spangled Fritillary):










Evening at the balcony:










One more set to come.


----------



## paul62

👍👍👍 
The spiders web and the moon behind the morning sky. 🕸🕷


----------



## yansa

We have many of these beetles this year! (Stag Beetle, Lucanus cervus)
What a joy!











Dramatic evening sky above Vienna Woods:











This is a special kind of wasp - I call it the "Ham Thief". 
This insect bites little pieces of ham from our plates and flies away with them. Astonishing! And bold. 










Blue Hydrangea:











My mother and I love flowers:











So this was a little life sign from me.
I hope to be back as soon as possible and have the chance to see some of your updates and to show you more pics from Vienna Woods and of course Vienna itself!
Big hug, stay safe, stay healthy!


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Paul! Nice to meet you here!


----------



## openlyJane

Good to hear from you Silvia. Vienna Woods looks to be inspirational.


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Very nice and colourfull pictures Silvia!! 
And good to hear grom you again indeed!


----------



## Romashka01

I'm glad to see your pics again! (I like them all)
Thank you for the warm update,dear Silvia! Big hug


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done, Silvia


----------



## Why-Why

What a fabulous set! The flowers, the clouds, the wasp, the beetle ...


----------



## yansa

Dear friiends, I send you all a big hug! Thank you for your lovely comments!
Tomorrow and the next days I'll be with my mom again, but I hope later on there will be time again for more communication an lookking at your pics (and showing more of my own). Thank you all! Silvia


----------



## shik2005

Thank you for these lovely and very summer pics, Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, dear Silvia!
I hope your mom is in better health.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more, Silvia


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, dears *Jane, Patrick, Roman, Christos, Nick, Igor *and *Roberto, *and all others who took a look in here:
I thank you so much for your kind words, am happy to hear from you! Igor, we missed you for a long time - I'm glad to
read from you again!
Thanks and hugs to all who sent good wishes for my Mom! She needs *much *care from me now and I am with her most
of the time. So it could take another month or more until I again find time to look in here and do a posting. But today I must
show you something just to give a little lifesign in here after a long time.

Vienna was bright and sunny today, so after a very long time I decided to walk through the

*Schoenbrunn Garden*

again:

Standing on the bridge above Wienfluss and looking towards Vienna Woods:










Crossing the street near Schoenbrunn entrance and again looking to Vienna Woods:










Schoenbrunn horses waiting:










Looking into one of the pavillions:










One of the last roses:










One of the many golden eagles of Vienna:










I enjoyed this walk so much! Hope you will follow me to some more nice places of this paradise garden.


----------



## yansa

Autumn paints the leaves...










Baroque details in the garden:










Duck bridge into the pond:










Wonderful leaf:










Beauty of Autumn:










People enjoying the alleys:










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Looking towards the Hietzing church:










Enjoying the warm sun near Palm House:










In the sun you could believe it was Summer!










Poisonous plant (Ricinus communis) with the beautiful Palm House in the background:










Walking...










Trying to remove a big tree... LOL










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

People enter the garden through the Hietzing entrance - and we look out towards the center of Hietzing, the 13th district of Vienna:










Parkhotel Schoenbrunn:










At the way back home - looking towards the Jugendstil Pavillion which Otto Wagner made especially for the Emperor Franz Joseph and his family:










Waiting for tram No. 60 to transport some chairs. 










Man standing above Wienfluss, looking towards the West to Vienna Woods:










Pic taken out of the tram: The building site of the new IKEA building which will open near Western Railway Station in 2021, hopefully:










I hope you could enjoy this!
(There is no reason not to come to Vienna now in fear of the Corona situation: If you move carefully, have your mask and keep the distance to the other people you have no higher risk than in many other countries of our planet. Some other countries have warned to travel to Vienna and some other parts of Austria, but I only can say, I feel safe here.)

And I also hope to be here in the forum again soon!
Stay healthy. I send a big hug to all my friends here!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Welcome back!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and welcome back, Silvia


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your warm welcome, dears *George *and *Christos,* and thank you all for liking!


----------



## Romashka01

I'm glad to see you back, dear Silvia! So many lovely pictures!


----------



## Gratteciel

Welcome back, dear Silvia!
Wonderful update, as always!


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Good to see you back Silvia!!  Thanx for the nice pictures and stay strong and hope thing do improve and get better for your mum also. 🤗😘


----------



## openlyJane

It's great that you are back, Silvia I did wonder whether we would ever hear from you again. I'm sorry about your mother, but it is good that you can spend some valuable time with her.

Sorry not to have responded before, but I've only just returned from trips to both Barcelona ( where my oldest son now lives), and just two days ago from Istanbul. Photos now uploaded.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, wonderful fall colors and atmosphere! I hope you will be back soon and your mother is well again also soon


----------



## christos-greece

yansa said:


> Thank you for your warm welcome, dears *George *and *Christos,* and thank you all for liking!


Welcome


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear Silvia, 

I am glad to find the way till here because I couldn't miss this day of the year, happening each November 4th, when a good event starts there in Wien and find echoes around the planet: Happy Birthday, dear friend. A lot of hugs and words with blessings and wishes of the best of everything for you, beloved friend among all SSC users


----------



## Romashka01

Happy Birthday, dear Silvia! 🌺🌺🌺🎂🍷


----------



## Gratteciel

Happy birthday, dear Silvia! Come back soon.


----------



## Christi69

Happy birthday, dear Silvia !


----------



## buho

We miss you Silvia!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed we miss her!


----------



## yansa

Dear friends, I'm so glad to find some time to write here after such a long time! A big, big thank you for your kind comments, your good wishes for the health of my mother and for your nice birthday wishes!  Thank you all, dears *Patrick, Jane, Christi, Christos, Eduardo, Roman, Roberto *and *buho!* :hug:

@jane: I already took a short look at your fabulous pictures from Barcelona some weeks ago, but wasn't logged in. Hope to see all your new pics and the updates of all of my friends here one day - it all is a question of time now.

@Eduardo: Especially glad to hear from you, dear friend!  I was in sorrow because you didn't write her for such a long time!

Now I'll go and look for some pics to post here. I have lots and lots from Vienna Woods where I was in the house of my mother most of the time over this special Summer and Autumn in this very special and sad year. And I even have pics from some rare walks here in my hometown Vienna. I really dare to say: When one time I stop to take pics, then I'm dead.  It's one of my most favourite passions.


----------



## yansa

Good evening, Jane, and thank you for liking! 

Here are some impressions of Summer and Autumn at the house of my beloved mother in...

*Vienna Woods*

Thunder came out of this impressing cloud!










The big forest in the morning sun:










Sitting on the balcony (with the view shown above) we had many nice meals together:










Nice colours and light:









My mother still has a green thumb for plants - her blue and blue-pink hydrangea are legendary:










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

My love for clouds is as big as the love for photography 










Fabulous sky:










Arachniphobics, beware of following spider content! 
...
...
...
Miniature spider at the door to our terrace:










Mom's and my hats at our balcony...










A young grasshopper in the balcony flowers (he later partly ate them up, but we allowed him ):










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

This is the last part of impressions from Vienna Woods for today.
When I find more time, I'll continue with pics of Vienna.

A lovely little "dragon" (Salamandra salamandra) at our terrace :



















"Indian Summer" in Vienna Woods:










Romantic evening on the balcony (I love balconies as rooms at the border between inside and outside):










* The End *


----------



## Romashka01

such a wonderful tour of Vienna Woods! Welcome back,dear Silvia!


----------



## Gratteciel

What a pleasure to see your photos again, dear Silvia!
Welcome back!!!


----------



## paul62

So nice to see you back, Silvia.  🙂 😃


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and many thanks for your nice comments and warm Welcome, dears *Roman, Roberto *and *Paul! *
Good to be here again! (Even if only for a short time...)

Impressions from an early October visit in our...

*Belvedere Garden*

Zooming to Saint Stephens and Kahlenberg Mountain:










The nice view over a part of Vienna and a vehicle of the garden workers:










One of the many beautiful ponds:









Women enjoying the sun between flowers and fountain:










Beautiful flowers and view to Upper Belvedere:










To walk between these flowers is pure joy...
Will be continued.


----------



## yansa

The lovelyness of a Baroque Garden...










Tobacco plant and Palace:










The last blossoms of the year are very precious for me...










Downstairs










Crow in the dry fountain. 
I wonder what he sees down there: Water? Food? The monster of the fountain? 










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Very few people in the world famous garden during Covid time - so you nearly are alone with the statues.



















Lower Belvedere










Lonely adorer of the sun 










The fountains, zoomed from Lower Belvedere:










Will be continued!


----------



## yansa

Beautiful statues...









... and their adorers 










Now we have left the Belvedere Garden and are out at near "Rennweg", a street with many phantastic buildings and many, many cars:










"Garde Church" - the church of the Polish people in Vienna.
The Pope and his shadow 










Hair! 
Walking from Belvedere to Schwarzenberg Place.










Reaching Schwarzenbergplatz. The Russian Monument.










_The End_ for so far.
Hope to find time again soon to be with you!


----------



## openlyJane

I particularly liked the image of the tobacco plant with the palace faded in the background; and the last pink blossoms of the season. Faded blooms and imminent decay are always quite poignant.

One interesting thing about empty streets and attractions at this time of lock-down, is that one is able to appreciate the bare bones and structure of a city more so than at most other times. And Vienna has fantastic bone structure that is for certain.


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and thank you so much for your nice words, dear Jane!
Now it's time for me to travel to Vienna Woods again.
I wish you all a good and healthy time - until we meet here again!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Nice to see you've came back here, Silvia.  Looking forward to your new photos


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always Silvia and *Welcome back!*


----------



## Christi69

Welcome back Silvia ! Your magic photographic touch is still there, even better !


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking and many thanks for your kind words, dears *Jane, George, Christos *and *Christi! *Lovely to read your nice Welcome! 

I'll try to do a look back at this special year, beginning with...

*JANUARY 2020 (Part 1)*

As I don't remember every single pic I've posted this year, please don't mind if you have seen the one or other pic before. 

Rendezvous
(Near the Rathausplatz Ice Rink)










Another rendezvous 
(Volksgarten)










A spot in Vienna that looks a bit like Manchester 










Impression Doeblinger Hauptstrasse, 19th district










Old Stadtbahn- (now Underground U6-) Bridge, Nussdorfer Strasse









Of tourists and monsters 
(Belvedere)










Shoes from the land of Oz
(Volkstheater)










There will follow some more from January later.


----------



## yansa

*JANUARY 2020 (Part 2)*

Portrait










Am Lugeck










In one of my favourite stores: The big bear party 










People love them! 










Crazy Vienna 










The ill little bear and the doctor










Light and shadow
(1st district near Rotenturmstrasse)










More from January still to come another time.


----------



## openlyJane

Very evocative images, Silvia. I'm loving Dorothy's shoe.

Your mother's home seems extremely beautifully located. I can sense the pleasure that you both take in it.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your kind comment, *Jane*!
Yes, from the balcony of my mother's home we have a view over the wooded valley, which we love very much. 

*JANUARY 2020 (Part 3)*

Looking up to Dominikaner Church










Store window reflection










The moment










Tower of the Greek Church










The diver










Crossing near Urania (building left side). Under this crossing the Wienfluss River is coming to flow into the Danube Channel:










Danube Channel with some colours on a misty day:










I have much more of January 2020 (hopefully not shown already here before) - the only thing that always lacks is time...


----------



## openlyJane

The images of the Danube channel above, very much reminds me of sections of the banks of the Tiber, in Rome.

Another evocative set.


----------



## paul62

Nice shots, Silvia 👏, and do hope to see you again soon.☺


----------



## yansa

Here I am again, Paul.  Thank you and Jane for your nice words, and thank you all for liking!

*JANUARY 2020 (Part 4)*

Christmas Market at Maria Theresien Platz.
Vienna still is in a hard lock-down at the moment (ending with today), and this year we have no Christmas Markets.  I've never experienced such a boring and sad Christmas time in this beautiful city, it makes me very sad. Covid-19 has stolen us so much in this this year...










Ringstrasse with part of the Hofburg complex:










Near Minorites Church:










People in beautiful light:










A few steps further I met this Fiaker:










Lively Ringstrasse between the Boerse building and Ringturm tower:










Rossauer Kaserne in nice evening light:










Will be continued some time.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for liking! 

*JANUARY 2020 (Part 5)*

Great building










Little red doggie to make everyone smile 










Urban










Two impressions from the ice rink (Wiener Eistraum) near Rathaus:



















If houses could be proud, these ones would be such proud buildings. 










Passing by a nice place...










It is fun to post again.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Paul! 
Can't stop posting pics during the rare time I have. 

*JANUARY 2020 (Part 6)*

Ringstrasse - pic taken out of the tram:










Ringstrassen trees










Ringstrasse near MAK - the evening light was so nice:



















We are looking from Ringstrasse towards skyscrapers in the 3rd district (2 shots):



















Evening at Wienfluss river:










More January to come later.


----------



## yansa

*JANUARY 2020 (Part 7)*

Kaerntner Street, our big shopping mall:










A hot sausage for the Emperor 
(Albertina)










They all want to get into Albertina! 










Trying a little dance 










A man and his dog...



















Foggy day in Burggarten










A good night to everyone!


----------



## Christi69

Dear Silvia, beautiful lights and mist! Thanks


----------



## openlyJane

The foggy day, & the man and his dog......my favourites. So intimate.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Awesome! Many thanks for the abundant update  
_"The big bear party"_pics (previous page) and _' the Man and his dog' _ among my favorites


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and for your kind comments, dears *Christi, Jane *and *Roman! *

Again looking back to...

*JANUARY 2020 (Part 8)*

Evening impressions from a walk on Mariahilfer Strasse (there was the Christmas lighting and we didn't know of Corona then...)














































*** 
Bridges above "Wienfluss" River:










Mölker Bastei, reflected:









Will be continued some time.


----------



## yansa

*JANUARY 2020 (Part 9)*

Evening city lights in 8th and 1st district:
































































Will be continued another time.


----------



## yansa

Thank you very much for liking, George!


----------



## Christi69

Thanks for the photographs. As you say, this was "before"... and now, we are expecting a vaccine, hoping it will be efficient with no unknown side effects. But this is the right time to hope!


----------



## paul62

Some good shots here, Silvia. I like the ones taken in the evening, which is something I rarely do.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your nice comments, dears *Christi *and *Paul!*
I agree with you, Christi - think we all hope never to experience a year like 2020 again!


----------



## Salazar Rick

I ´m fascinated !!! I love this beautiful city ...

Specially my favorite "foggy day in Burggarten and amazing night showcase in Viena..... Really I love cities at night Vienna looks very elegant ... 

Thank you very much for images Silvia  !!


----------



## yansa

Thank you all for liking, and special thanks for your kind comment, dear *Rick*! 

As I will be online after Christmas next time I already today want to wish all of you...

*Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! *


----------



## Patrick Highrise

Merry Christmas to you and your family and friends dear Silvia!! 😘🎄🎅🎄


----------



## paul62

yansa said:


> As I will be online after Christmas next time I already today want to wish all of you...
> *Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! *


And the same for you Silvia. Have a nice Christmas.🎄🎅⛪


----------



## openlyJane

_Merry Christmas Silvia._ Raising a glass for you and your mother in your Viennese Wood retreat. 🍷


----------



## Christi69

Merry Christmas Silvia, and your mother!


----------



## yansa

Again thank you all for liking, and so many thanks for your nice Chrismas Wishes, dears *Patrick, Paul, Jane *and *Christi! *I send you all a big hug! 

Vienna is in it's third lock-down now, nevertheless today I had the luck to have good weather at one of my very rare city walks.

*Vienna City Special*

Nice details. 










Breathtaking yard










Feeling like a princess inside the elegantly palais...










Lonesome Christmas tree










Lovely corner










Winter colours










Walking through another century...










... but being reminded of the lock-down because of the protection mask...

Another part will follow!


----------



## yansa

Precious beauty










Erotic fountain










Architecture










I met many lonesome Christmas trees during my walk... 










View towards Minoritenkirche (church):










Beautiful figure










Herrengasse, very quiet and lonely today...










This will be continued some time, but I don't know when I'll be back in our forum again.
Take care! Best wishes. Hugs!


----------



## openlyJane

Good to see you out and about, and doing what you love. Take care; we look forward to seeing more posts from wondrous Vienna when the time allows.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Nice set(s)! Happy New Year and best wishes! Cheers


----------



## Christi69

Thanks for these beautiful photos. Happy NewYear! Hope to see your images soon.


----------



## buho

Happy new year!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Silvia 

*Happy New Year* btw


----------



## Gratteciel

Dear Silvia,

I hope that everything and everyone is quite well in your family.

Come back... We miss you!


----------



## christos-greece

We miss you, Silvia


----------



## Salazar Rick

Amazing Vienna!!! 

Thanks for the images Silvia!!!!! we want see more!


----------

